# 3 Monate alte Durolux getunt....



## Qia (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe inzwischen meine Durolux einem kleinen Tuning unterzogen.

Vorweg:

Die Gabel kostet um die 300  (zw. 300-400) und ist alles folgende DESHALB allein schon wert.

1. Bei einigen ersten Modellen der 2009er Serie gibt oder gab es kleine Ungenauigkeiten bei der Absenkfunktion (so auch bei meiner). Man bekommt diese aber Problemlos getauscht wies aussieht. 

2. Das Öl scheint ein wenig Dick zu sein, oder die Durchflussventile etwas zu klein. (Finish Line 5 WT als Original)

3. Das VCC- Ventil hat tatsächliche eine Art Antiwipp-Funktion und minimiert tatsächlich auch ein Abtauchen (getestet zwischen 3,5 und 7 Bar). 

Die Wirkung ist merklich. Dafür ist der Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten wirklich minimal, die Gabel bleibt Hochsensibel. Das hat wohl auch damit zu tun, dass das VCC stärker wirkt, je mehr der Fahrer Druck von Oben auf die Gabel bringt (die Luft in der Kammer, die auf das Ventil drückt, wird zusätzlich verdichtet)...also genau dort, wo es gebraucht wird. Die Technik ist sehr Einfach.


Das Tuning:

Bei meiner Gabel war bereits die 2009er Kartusche verbaut, dass heißt, die Gabel hatte bereits einen sinnvollen Zugstufen-Verstellbereich. Dennoch könnte sie manch einem noch zu langsam sein.

Die Gabelölinfos in einem anderen Thread mit diesen Infos: http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid waren dann der Auslöser, dass ich Putoline 2,5er Öl gekauft habe, wohl zu Zeit das Öl mit dem geringsten Viskositätswert ([email protected]° = 6,66) neben dem Redline mit 5,4.

Das Originalöl (Finish Line 5WT) dürfte wohl über 10 auf der [email protected]° Skala haben...so wie das Torco oder so.

An der Gabel geändert:

1. Öl (Menge gemessen und beibehalten) Putoline 2,5 WT

2. Schaumgummiringe unter den Dichtungen in Öl eingelegt.

3. einige ml Gabelöl in die Castings gegeben um eine Dauerschmierung zu erhalten.

4. Kolbenstangen der aussen Kartuschen mit etwas Antifrictionfett behandelt.

5. etwas Antifrictionfett (nur wenig, weil die Schaumgummiringe geölt sind) unter die Dichtungen gegeben.

Ergebnis:

Eine Gabel, die sich mit jeder "Highendgabel" (heißt: NUR Teurer) messen kann und teilweise sogar Performancemässig vorzeigt wies geht.

Ansprechverhalten: SAHNE! Sowohl mit stärkerem VCC als auch mit weniger Druck (nicht unter 3Bar getestet))

Vergleichsmodelle: Magura Laurin = spricht etwas weniger schnell an und fühlt sich bei der Fahrt auch unwilliger/härter an.

Fox-Talas RLC: während der Fahrt ebenfalls unsensibler, ähnlicher Effekt wie bei der Laurin.

Die überarbeitete Durolux ist hier klarer Sieger unter den Gabeln die ich kenne. 

Wenn ich mein Bike einfach nur am Vorderrad 20cm hochhebe und fallen lasse, bleibt es einfach ruhig am Boden. Auf Kopfsteinpflaster, sowohl bei langsamer fahrt als auch schneller, kommen die kleinen Schläge fast gar nicht mehr an. Gerade so, dass man noch genug Infos über den Untergrund hat.

Zugstufe: 

Das Öl hat genau die Wirkung, die ich mir erwartet hatte. Wo vorher die Zugstufe noch etwas langsam war, beginnt ihr Bereich jetzt genau dort, wo es beginnen sollte. 

Wenn man die Gabel belastet und spontan loslässt, verhindert die Dämpfung gerade eben dass das Vorderrad abhebt. Die Zugstufe ist also gerade eben Schnell genug. Man merkt die Wikrung über den gesamten Travel, sie bleibt schön gleichmässig. Das heißt auch, dass die Ölmenge stimmt.

Druckstufe und VCC:

Die Druckstufe ist wie oben auch schon merklich, NOCh sensibler geworden.

Das VCC als Antiwipp-Ventil spürt man jetzt wesentlich eher, wenn man den Druck erhöht, weil scheinbar der Wirkungsbereich deutlicher wird, was mir vorher weniger aufgefallen ist. Ich vermute, dass es durch die Bauweise und der Originalöl-Dicke schon bei den Hauptdurchflussventilen etwas zu langsam war und daher der Unterschied des VCC-Ventils einfach geringer war.

Alles in Allem:

Wer eine wirklich gute und wirklich sehr einfach zu pflegende Gabel haben will: Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.

Die Gabel ist vielleicht nicht die Leichteste, aber ihre einfache Technik und Servicebarkeit macht sie vermutlich zu einer sehr haltbaren Gabel.

Für eine Luftgabel taucht sie wirklich wenig ab und die Option des VCC macht da noch einen zusätzlichen Unterschied.

Sie ist Bocksteif, Sensibel und nach dem Tuning auch noch Schnell und harmonisch.

Ich fahre die Gabel mit 4 Bar Druck in der Hauptkammer und habe bei 160mm einen Sag von 40mm und bei 125mm einen Sag von 30mm. Für meine Benutzung tatsächlich optimal, da ich die Gabel im allgemeinen Gebrauch abgesenkt fahre und die 160mm nur benutze, wenn es hart oder schwierig bergab geht. 


Beste Grüße
Qia


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2009)

sind jetzt keine neuen erkenntnisse, aber gut dass es mal jemand in einem thread zusammenfasst, was man machen kann und wie es sich auswirkt. habe meine auch mit dünnerem öl, öl in den castings und etwas fett an den kolbenstangen versehen. VVC hab ich von 3,8 bis 4,5 bar getestet, wobei bei 3,8 bei mir schon ein durchsacken spürbar war und bei 4,5 das ansprechverhalten minimal leidet, die performance über den federweg in summe aber deutlich besser wird

meine hat auch ein problemchen mit der absenkung, ende des monats wird die kartusche eingeschickt, dann sehen wir weiter. was den rest betrifft kann ich dir nur zustimmen. das mit dem gewicht seh ich relativ, ne 180mm gabel mit absenkfunktion wiegt auch bei den anderen nicht weniger, selbst wenn man die 160er ranzieht und mit ner lyrik coil oder 2step vergleicht, sind die unterschiede nicht sonderlich groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Das Tuning:
> 
> 
> 3. einige ml Gabelöl in die Castings gegeben um eine Dauerschmierung zu erhalten.



Statt dem Gabelöl ca. 15-20ml 15W40 mineralisches Motoröl in jedes Tauchrohr und es stimmt.


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Mai 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> 1. Bei einigen ersten Modellen der 2009er Serie gibt oder gab es kleine Ungenauigkeiten bei der Absenkfunktion (so auch bei meiner). Man bekommt diese aber Problemlos getauscht wies aussieht.


wie definiert sich das? meine gabel lässt sich nie volle 4cm absenken und wenn ich das vorderrad anhebe, kommt sie wieder ein bisschen ausgefahren (nicht der sag ...).
macht sich blöd, wenn ich wheelies fahre oder für dirts (im soften maß) das ding mal ein bisschen tiefer haben will


----------



## Qia (13. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> wie definiert sich das? meine gabel lässt sich nie volle 4cm absenken und wenn ich das vorderrad anhebe, kommt sie wieder ein bisschen ausgefahren (nicht der sag ...).
> macht sich blöd, wenn ich wheelies fahre oder für dirts (im soften maß) das ding mal ein bisschen tiefer haben will



Ja, eh so ähnlich wie bei Dir. Dass anfangs einfach die Absenkung nicht so will wie sie im Grunde sollte.

Manche sprechen von Druckabhängigkeit, das heißt, dass die Gabel bei unterschiedlichen Drücken in der Hauptkammer auch unterschiedliches Absenkverhalten zeigt. Oder, dass sie einfach die Luft nicht präzise in der Kammer hält, also mal so oder mal so.

Wenn sie bei Dir keine 40mm Absenkt, dann stimmt sowieso schon etwas nicht. Schau mal ob Du zuviel Druck fährst in der Hauptkammer. Die Gabel sollte bei 160mm 35-40mm Sag haben. Dann sollte auch das Absenkverhalten passen. Keine Sorge, wenn Dir die Gabel dann sehr soft erscheint, sie schlägt dennoch nicht durch und das Abtauchen kannst Du mit dem VCC in einen vernünftigen Rahmen bringen.

Wenns nicht funzt, dann eben Mail an Suntour.

Das sind aber wieder auch weniger Gabeln als jene, die funktionieren.

Bei solchen Phänomenen einfach Suntour anschreiben und Problem schildern. Die werden Dir eine schnelle problemlose Lösung anbieten. 

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (13. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Statt dem Gabelöl ca. 15-20ml 15W40 mineralisches Motoröl in jedes Tauchrohr und es stimmt.



Mach ich auf jeden Fall zum gegenchecken....

Hat das 0er RSP bei Dir einen ähnlich bemerkenswerten Effekt gehabt?


----------



## Bumble (13. Mai 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Hat das 0er RSP bei Dir einen ähnlich bemerkenswerten Effekt gehabt?



War bisher zu faul zum wechseln. 

Wird aber eher dezent ausfallen, da ich ja schon 2,5èr Motorex drin hab.


----------



## sharky (13. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Statt dem Gabelöl ca. 15-20ml 15W40 mineralisches Motoröl in jedes Tauchrohr und es stimmt.



schmiert das motoröl so viel besser als ein 15w gabelöl?


----------



## Qia (13. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> War bisher zu faul zum wechseln.
> 
> Wird aber eher dezent ausfallen, da ich ja schon 2,5èr Motorex drin hab.



Täusch Dich da mal nicht....ich habs auch so gedacht und mich geirrt. Der Wechsel war genau das, was die Gabel brauchte. 

Hängt natürlich davon ab, welche Viskosität das 0er hat, aber das Motorex ist ja wirklich eher ein Dickflüssigeres Öl, wenn ich mir die Werte durchsehe.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (13. Mai 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> schmiert das motoröl so viel besser als ein 15w gabelöl?



Wie es scheint, sehen die Profis das so. Das Dämpferöl ist ja auch nicht als Schmieröl gedacht...daher ist das auch logisch.

Aber es gibt eben Dämpferöle, die mit Schmierwirkung ausgewiesen sind, wo der Unterschied dann weniger eklatant ist.

Motorenöl ist aber ein Schmieröl, daher wird es eben auch mit Sicherheit so wirken.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## decolocsta (13. Mai 2009)

Klar schmiert es besser....Motoröl rein, und gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ (14. Mai 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Wenn sie bei Dir keine 40mm Absenkt, dann stimmt sowieso schon etwas nicht. Schau mal ob Du zuviel Druck fährst in der Hauptkammer. Die Gabel sollte bei 160mm 35-40mm Sag haben. Dann sollte auch das Absenkverhalten passen. Keine Sorge, wenn Dir die Gabel dann sehr soft erscheint, sie schlägt dennoch nicht durch und das Abtauchen kannst Du mit dem VCC in einen vernünftigen Rahmen bringen.


ich fahre 7 bar unten und 3,5 bar oben - ist denke ich nich zu viel bei nackten 85kg

ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass wenn man die gabel ungetravelt fährt und sie ausfedert, dass es ein klacken gibt? find ich teils störend - kann man nicht iwo einen puffer einbauen?


----------



## Qia (14. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich fahre 7 bar unten und 3,5 bar oben - ist denke ich nich zu viel bei nackten 85kg
> 
> ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass wenn man die gabel ungetravelt fährt und sie ausfedert, dass es ein klacken gibt? find ich teils störend - kann man nicht iwo einen puffer einbauen?



Ich habe nackt ca 73-74 Kilo, fahre mit 4 Bar in der Hauptkammer und bei 5 Bar hat die Gabel bei mir schon keinen Sag mehr und wirkt wirklich ZU hart. 

Bei meiner Gabel würde ich es so einschätzen, dass ein 85 Kilomensch mit 5 bis 5,5 Bar locker auskommen dürfte.

Hast Du denn zwischen 35-40mm Sag?

Das Klacken ist bei höherem Druck eher zu höhren als bei weniger. Das abpuffern geht glaube ich nicht...höchstens mit mehr Zugstufe, aber dann wird die Gabel wohl zu langsam.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## magic (14. Mai 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Wie es scheint, sehen die Profis das so. Das Dämpferöl ist ja auch nicht als Schmieröl gedacht...daher ist das auch logisch.
> 
> Aber es gibt eben Dämpferöle, die mit Schmierwirkung ausgewiesen sind, wo der Unterschied dann weniger eklatant ist.
> 
> Motorenöl ist aber ein Schmieröl, daher wird es eben auch mit Sicherheit so wirken.



RS gabelöl in 15w wird von RS ja explizit zur gabelschmierung genutzt wird. Ich gehe nicht von aus, dass da ein großer unterschied ist zum 15w40 motoröl. wenn man das nimmt statt dem motoröl sollte auch reichen


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Mai 2009)

Bei der Empfehlung mit Motorenöl geht es weniger darum, dem RS W15 Öl möglichst nahe zu kommen, muß es gar nicht(was die Gabelhersteller verwendn ist auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß). Schlicht die Verfügbarkeit ist größer, die meisten haben es im Keller und wenn nicht, ist der Preis besser.  Außerdem ist die Schmierfunktion schon recht gut, und wird mit zunehmeder Viskosität auch noch besser. Temperaturbereiche deckt so ein Mehrbereichsöl ebenfalls besser ab als ein Einbereichsöl.


----------



## matou (14. Mai 2009)

Qia,
danke für die Zusammenfassung 

Ich werde mal mit...


> 2. Schaumgummiringe unter den Dichtungen in Öl eingelegt.
> 4. Kolbenstangen der aussen Kartuschen mit etwas Antifrictionfett behandelt.



...anfangen und schauen was es bringt. Die Gabel ist zwar ungetuned schon besser wie meine alte MZ AM SL - aber was solls 



Qia schrieb:


> Bei meiner Gabel würde ich es so einschätzen, dass ein 85 Kilomensch mit 5 bis 5,5 Bar locker auskommen dürfte.



Kann ich so bestätigen, habe mit ca. 7,5 bar angefangen und bin nun bei ~5,5bar gelandet - passt perfekt.



r0ckZ schrieb:


> ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass wenn man die gabel ungetravelt fährt und sie ausfedert, dass es ein klacken gibt? find ich teils störend - kann man nicht iwo einen puffer einbauen?



Ich konnte selbst bei höherem Druck kein "klacken" hören.

Gruss René


----------



## Freistiler (14. Mai 2009)

Hängt davon ab wie die Kartusche der linken Seite sitzt. Kann schon duch lösen der zwei kleinen Inbus auf dem Deckel, leichtes drehen im Uhrzeigersinn, und danach wieder festschrauben beseitigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich fahre 7 bar unten und 3,5 bar oben - ist denke ich nich zu viel bei nackten 85kg



Damit wirst du aber kaum den gesamten Federweg nutzen und dass die Gabel mit so viel Druck vernünftig anspricht kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Qia (14. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Damit wirst du aber kaum den gesamten Federweg nutzen und dass die Gabel mit so viel Druck vernünftig anspricht kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht vorstellen.



*zustimm*


----------



## Qia (14. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Qia,
> danke für die Zusammenfassung
> 
> Ich werde mal mit...
> ...



Bringt sicher was...ich würde auch an Deiner Stelle gleich Motorenöl oder Bettbahnöl (Info über Bettbahnöl http://www.emka-oil.de/index/pub/gleit_bett.html - Ne geilere Schmierung kanns nicht geben) für die Schmierung nehmen, wie hier von den erfahreneren Gabel-Schraubern erwähnt. Das hier ist Bettbahnöl (Originalinfo von Magura)->http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17282_Schmieroel-Suspension-Blood-Typ-5.html 

Aber der Ölwechsel, wenn Du ein Dünnflüssiges unter 10 bei [email protected]° hast, geht das auch in Minuten und bei der Zugstufe bringts den entscheidenden Unterschied an Einstellungsbereich.

Insgesamt braucht man mit dem richtigen Werkzeug für das ganze gute 20 Minuten, wenn man entspannt und in Ruhe schraubt. Dann haste wieder für Monate Ruhe.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Mai 2009)

ich habs mit weniger probiert und fand sie dann zu weich. im sitzen hab ich ~3cm sag - aber im sitzen fährt man ja normalerweise nich die sachen, wo man 18cm bräuchte.
den federweg nutze ich aus - aber halt nich nur durch trails heizen 
werd hier jetzt nich großartig über den einsatzzweck tratschen, bevor dass mit der absenkung zwischen mir und suntour geklärt ist 



Freistiler schrieb:


> Hängt davon ab wie die Kartusche der linken Seite sitzt. Kann schon duch lösen der zwei kleinen Inbus auf dem Deckel, leichtes drehen im Uhrzeigersinn, und danach wieder festschrauben beseitigt werden.


wiewaswo?


----------



## Qia (15. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich habs mit weniger probiert und fand sie dann zu weich. im sitzen hab ich ~3cm sag - aber im sitzen fährt man ja normalerweise nich die sachen, wo man 18cm bräuchte.
> den federweg nutze ich aus - aber halt nich nur durch trails heizen
> werd hier jetzt nich großartig über den einsatzzweck tratschen, bevor dass mit der absenkung zwischen mir und suntour geklärt ist
> 
> ...



3cm ist bei 180mm wohl gerade das Minimum an vernünftigem Sag, aber dann müsste eh alles passen. Fährst dann halt ne härtere Abstimmung.


Grüße
Qia


----------



## jomü (16. Mai 2009)

Servus!
ich hab in meiner Durolux momentan 2,5er ÖL (Wilbers Front Fork Catridge Low Frichtion Fluid). 
Mit hartem Setup taugt mir die Zugstufe ganz gut, aber für ein eher weiches Setup ist sie mir immernoch zu langsam!
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Teil noch schneller bekomm? Anderes 2.5er Öl? Irgendwas aufboren???


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2009)

jomü schrieb:


> Servus!
> ich hab in meiner Durolux momentan 2,5er ÖL (Wilbers Front Fork Catridge Low Frichtion Fluid).
> Mit hartem Setup taugt mir die Zugstufe ganz gut, aber für ein eher weiches Setup ist sie mir immernoch zu langsam!
> Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Teil noch schneller bekomm? Anderes 2.5er Öl? Irgendwas aufboren???



Hier wurde schon ein besser geeignetes 2.5 er Öl gepostet und ich werde jetzt demnächst mal 0èr Öl probieren.

Die Zugstufe ist mir auch zu langsam.


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Mai 2009)

bumble, hast du schon ein paar infos zu dem zeug, W0 beeindruckt wenig. Die antworten dem üblichen Pöbel auf mails.


----------



## Bumble (17. Mai 2009)

Du kämpfst dich halt gerne durch Tabellen und vergleichst die Werte, ich kipp lieber die Brühe rein und fahr ne Runde um zu testen obs mir passt.

Und dass das RSP 0W dünner ist als Motorex 2.5W setz ich halt einfach voraus, naiv wie ich bin. 

Den Rest von deinem Post hab ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2009)

So ähnlich mach ich es auch, Motorex W2,5 kommt, trotz Werten, eigentlich vom Fahrgefühl her, schon recht weich daher. Der Rest betraf eher ein paar Anfragen von mir an R.S.P. betreff ihren verschiedenen Viskositäten in ihrer Palette. Wollte mal wissen wie sie es so halten.

Hast du bei Jehel bestellt? Ich such noch einen Händler, der ultra slick 50g auf Lager hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (17. Mai 2009)

Jehle hat zwar Ultra Slick aber leider kein Ultra Shock.

Beides zusammen bekommste hier:



http://www.bikestore.cc/index.php/manufacturers_id/193/page/2


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2009)

Hui, danke! Gut ok, die Preise...


----------



## jomü (17. Mai 2009)

hat jemand Bezugsquellen für 
- Red Line - like water
- Plutoline 2.5
- Gabelöl von Shell (laut der Tabelle hier http://www.hagen-adams.de/projekt/exc450/text/daten/exc450-gabelol.htm auch interessant)

thanks


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Mai 2009)

Red line gibts hier kaum.
Putoline ist gut über die bucht zu besorgen.
Shell klingt auch nicht schlecht, leider ohne VI.
das hier klingt auch interessant: Denicol SAE3


----------



## Bumble (18. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt das 0W RSP drin und die Zugstufe wird nochmal minimal schneller.

Von nem Verstellbereich kann man aber immer noch nicht sprechen, habs immer noch ganz offen.

Vom Fahrgefühl her hat sich nix geändert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Mai 2009)

Hab mir auch grad ne Durolux bestellt. Ihr könnt mich beglückwünschen. 

offtopic ende.

ontopic:

Ist das von euch beschriebene Tuning der Dämpferkartusche nur beim Modell SF-8 notwendig oder auch beim neueren Modell?

Danke.


----------



## matou (19. Mai 2009)

Hah, geil Dirk! Dann können wir ja eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe Süd-West gründen 

Ich hab meine Gabel erstmal so gelassen. Sie ist im Originalzustand schon besser wie meine alte MZ - werde aber Schritt für das Tuning durchführen um mal zu schauen was "drin" ist...

Gruss René


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Mai 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Hah, geil Dirk! Dann können wir ja eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe Süd-West gründen
> 
> Ich hab meine Gabel erstmal so gelassen. Sie ist im Originalzustand schon besser wie meine alte MZ - werde aber Schritt für das Tuning durchführen um mal zu schauen was "drin" ist...
> 
> Gruss René



Wie geil.

Alles klar. Meine dürfte am Mittwoch kommen, dann werd ich sie gleich mal öffnen und schauen, was in der Dämpferkartusche rumschwimmt.

Meine frage, ob das Dämpfertuning nur bei den SF-8er-Kartuschen notwendig ist, oder auch bei den SF-9er ist damit aber noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## scott-bussi (19. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon ein besser geeignetes 2.5 er Öl gepostet und ich werde jetzt demnächst mal 0èr Öl probieren.
> 
> Die Zugstufe ist mir auch zu langsam.



Es gibt sicherlich noch andere 2,5er Öle, aber so genaue Angaben zur Viskosität bzw. Temperaturbereich finde ich auf meiner Ölflasche nicht. Ich habe syntetisches 2,5er Gabelöl von Castrol genommen. Hat damit auch jemand Erfahrungen? Finde es ganz o.K.. Aber man weiß ja nie, ob es nicht  noch besser gehen könnte!!???

Ich fahre übrigens auch ca. 7-7,5 bar. Wiege aber auch leicht über 85 kg.
Das schlimme bei der ganzen tunerei und testerei mit den Luftdrücken ist, daß man immer den Eindruck hat es könnte evtl. mit einer anderen Einstellung noch einen Tick besser sein. Deshalb ist man nie wirklich fertig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Mai 2009)

Wenns passt, ok. Wenn die Zugstufe noch immer zu lahm ist, noch weiter runter vom cSt Wert her.  Castrol hab ich recht zähflüssig in Erinnerung, aber vielleicht reichts ja.


----------



## Bumble (20. Mai 2009)

Mir ist die Zugstufe immer noch zu langsam.

Bei schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen ist die Gabel überfordert.

Mit der Luft bin ich schon bis 4,5bar runter und nutze auch den kompletten Federweg aus ohne durchzuschlagen, aber sensibles Ansprechen im Vergleich zu ner Stahlfedergabel ist das nicht.


----------



## ollo (21. Mai 2009)

schlagt mich, aber im Moment kann ich hier nicht folgen, was hat der Luftdruck mit der Zugstufe zu tun  

Hatte leider noch nicht die gelgenheit die Gabel ins Bike zu bauen und zu probieren, was aber beim so mal zusammendrücken auffiel war das die Zugstufe kaum langsamer oder schneller wird, beim verstellen. 
Da sieht das bei der Lyrik z.B. anders aus wenn Zugstufe zu, kann man sich getrost nen Kaffee kochen bis die Gabel wieder ausgefedert ist 


gruß ollo


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2009)

Ist doch logisch.........eine Zugstufeneinstellung........einmal 10 Bar, einmal 1 Bar...


So und jetzt überleg wie die Geschwindigkeit beim Ausfedern sich nun bei beiden Einstellungen verhält...


----------



## Bumble (21. Mai 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> schlagt mich, aber im Moment kann ich hier nicht folgen, was hat der Luftdruck mit der Zugstufe zu tun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht wirklich viel, ich hatte einfach mehrere Infos in einen Post zusammengepackt.

Um das zu verstehn musst du weiter oben das geschreibsel mit dem 0W Öl lesen. 

Nochmal zum besseren Verständniss:

Wechsel von 2,5W auf 0W hat die Zugstufe bissl schneller gemacht, ist mir aber immer noch zu langsam.

Die andere Aussage betrifft das Ansprechen.
Hier hab ich den Druck unten immer weiter reduziert und bin jetzt bei 4,5bar angelangt.

Der Federweg wird komplett genutzt aber die Gabel spricht mir noch zu unsensibel an.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. Mai 2009)

Der Federweg wird komplett genutzt aber die Gabel spricht mir noch zu unsensibel an.[/QUOTE]

Verstehe ich nicht! Ich habe heute noch mal an meiner Abstimmung gespielt und auf die Empfehlungen hier den Druck von 7 auf 5,5-6 bar reduziert. Um ein Durchschlagen zu verhindern, habe ich dafür den Druck in der oberen Kammer auf fast 5 bar erhöht. Das Ergebnis ist eine super sensible Gabel, die trotzdem bisher nicht durchgeschlagen ist. 
Wenn Du schon Öl in den Tauchrohren hast und statt Fett, Öl auf den Schaumstoffringen, würde ich den Druck in der oberen Kammer mal langsam reduzieren, da ein hoher Druck hier ja ein wippen der Gabel verhindern bzw. eine Anti-Dive Funktion haben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab doch oben nur 3,5bar drin, mehr soll da doch garnet rein.

Ich rede vom Druck in der Hauptkammer.

Supersensibel ist bissl Ansichtssache glaube ich.


----------



## chridsche (22. Mai 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ich fahre 7 bar unten und 3,5 bar oben - ist denke ich nich zu viel bei nackten 85kg
> 
> ist euch auch aufgefallen, dass wenn man die gabel ungetravelt fährt und sie ausfedert, dass es ein klacken gibt? find ich teils störend - kann man nicht iwo einen puffer einbauen?



Kenn ich,...und hat mich auch irritiert. Methode Inbusschrauben am Deckel lösen und drehen hilft bei mir nicht. Wobei es im "fahrbetrieb" nicht wirklich auffällt, halt nur wenn mans Vorderrad anhebt. 
Im Stand: je weniger man einfedert und anschließend das Vorderard sofort anhebt, umso deutlicher das Anschlagen (Klacken). Je mehr die Gabel arbeiten muss, desto unauffälliger das Anschlagen.
Fühlt sich an als würde die Zugstufe in diesem Minimalbereich nicht richtig wirken.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab doch oben nur 3,5bar drin, mehr soll da doch garnet rein.
> 
> Ich rede vom Druck in der Hauptkammer.
> 
> Supersensibel ist bissl Ansichtssache glaube ich.



In den ersten Empfehlungen von SR und ich glaube auch im Manual steht oben kann der Druck zw. 2,5 u. 5 bar gefahren werden. In einigen Beipackzetteln zur Gabel stand sogar bis zu 10 bar! Tut´s auch, aber wurde hinterher von SR revidiert. Die Empfehlung von SR, ca. 3,5 bar zu fahren, ist aber eben auch nur eine Empfehlung und keine Vorschrift. 

Anscheinend haben die festgestellt, daß sich die Einstellung bei verschiedenen Drücken nicht gravierend ändert. 
Ich sehe das 2. Ventil oben eher als zusätzliche Luftkammer, mit der man die Progression einstellen kann (ähnlich Marzocchi). Ob sich auch an der Dämpfung was ändert? Keine Ahnung!

Generell ist es eine Ansichtssache ob man mit dem Ansprechverhalten, oder der Gabel im allgemeinen zufrieden ist.
Ich finde das Ansprechverhalten mit wenig Luftdruck super. Mache ich die Gabel für den Bikepark etwas härter, ist sie eben nicht mehr so super sensibel. Ich denke jeder kann seine Einstellung finden. Abgesehen von den Leuten, die wirklich heftige Sachen fahren. Die brauchen evtl. noch eine einstellbare Druckstufe. 

Zur Abstimmung der Gabel:
Ich würde zuerst den Minimaldruck von 2,5 bar in die obere Kammer füllen,
dann die untere Hauptluftkammer so füllen, daß man ca. 30 - 40% Sag hat (Zugstufe ganz auf). 
Wenn man dann den Druck in der oberen Luftkammer schrittweise erhöht, sollte sich lt. SR eine Art Anti-Dive Effekt einstellen. Konnte ich nicht wirklich feststellen. Dafür wird die Federung progressiver (Logisch, da die Luft in der 2. Kammer eben auch komprimiert wird. Durch den niedrigeren Druck als in der Hauptkammer aber erst gegen Ende des Federweges.)
Evtl. kann man den Druck in der Hauptkammer dann sogar noch weiter reduzieren um die Gabel sensibler zu machen! 
Zuletzt die Zugstufe einstellen. Die wird übrigens durch weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer immer langsamer. 

Bei mir hört man auch ab ca. 7 bar ein deutliches klacken beim Ausfedern. Ich senke die Gabel dann einfach wieder einige mm ab, und weg ist das Geräusch.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo Bumble, kann es sein, daß Du noch eine Gabel mit der alten Dämpferkartusche hast?
Ich habe eine neue und eine alte Kartusche. Habe bei der alten auch alles mögliche probiert, dünnes Öl, Bohrungen aufgebohrt usw., usw.. Ich habe sie auch nicht ansatzweise so hinbekommen, daß sie gut arbeitet. Mit der alten Kartusche spricht meine Gabel auch nicht gut an. Wenn Du die Zugstufennadel ausbaust, kannst Du den Unterschied zw. neu u. alt gut sehen. (vergleiche einfach mit den Bildern in meinem Album, da ist die Dämpferkartusche zerlegt!)
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Bumble (23. Mai 2009)

Ich hab ne 2009er Gabel, wäre lustig wenn da die alte Kartusche drin wäre. 

Dass die Zugstufe langsamer wird wenn man den Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer absenkt kann ich nicht bestätigen, ist bei mir immer gleich schnell oder besser gesagt gleich langsam.


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 2009er Gabel, wäre lustig wenn da die alte Kartusche drin wäre.
> 
> Dass die Zugstufe langsamer wird wenn man den Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer absenkt kann ich nicht bestätigen, ist bei mir immer gleich schnell oder besser gesagt gleich langsam.



Nichts ist unmöglich! Sind ja auch nur Menschen die die Gabel zusammenbauen. Möglicherweise ist auch nur eine falsche Zugstufennadel eingebaut.

Eigentlich ist es doch logisch, daß bei hohem Druck die Luftkartusche schneller auseinander gedrückt wird als bei niedrigem Druck.

Kannst Du denn überhaupt die Zugstufe verstellen? Oder hat das Verstellen an der Zugstufenschraube überhaupt keine Wirkung (ist bei der alten Kartusche so gewesen). 

Ansonsten würde ich die Dämpferpatrone mal zerlegen und die Teile mit den Bildern der alten u. neuen Kartusche vergleichen.


----------



## jomü (23. Mai 2009)

Hey guys!
hab mir heut mal Zeit genommen und die Durolux nochmal auseinandergebaut und das Teil schön aufgebohrt, das bisher schon genutzte 2.5er Öl rein und das übliche...
Nach ner kurzen Testfahrt bin ich sehr zufrieden! Die Zugstufe ist genau so wie ich sie haben wollte! Jetzt kann ich die Gabel schön weich fahren, ohne das sie träge wird!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Mai 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Kannst Du denn überhaupt die Zugstufe verstellen? Oder hat das Verstellen an der Zugstufenschraube überhaupt keine Wirkung (ist bei der alten Kartusche so gewesen).



Bei mir ist es zumindest so, dass ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen der Einstellung GANZ-ZU und GANZ-AUF feststelle. 

Das muss dann wohl die alte Dämpferkartusche sein. Hast Du die neue Dämpferkartusche kaufen müssen oder bekommt man diese nach Reklamation von SR kostenlos?

Zudem habe ich noch eine Frage zur Absenkung. Meine Gabel soll laut Anleitung einen Verstellbereich von 140 - 180 mm haben. Tatsächlich kann ich sie bis auf fast 0 mm FW absenken. Da ist doch auch was faul, oder?

Danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## Bumble (24. Mai 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Kannst Du denn überhaupt die Zugstufe verstellen? Oder hat das Verstellen an der Zugstufenschraube überhaupt keine Wirkung (ist bei der alten Kartusche so gewesen).



Zugstufenverstellung funktioniert definitiv, ist aber nur ganz offen fahrbar.

Wenn ich bissl zudrehe wird sie viel zu langsam.


----------



## Bumble (24. Mai 2009)

jomü schrieb:


> Hey guys!
> hab mir heut mal Zeit genommen und die Durolux nochmal auseinandergebaut und das Teil schön aufgebohrt, das bisher schon genutzte 2.5er Öl rein und das übliche...
> Nach ner kurzen Testfahrt bin ich sehr zufrieden! Die Zugstufe ist genau so wie ich sie haben wollte! Jetzt kann ich die Gabel schön weich fahren, ohne das sie träge wird!




Wie wärs mit nem kleinen Workshop zum Umbau. 

Würd ich dann direkt nachbasteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (24. Mai 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zudem habe ich noch eine Frage zur Absenkung. Meine Gabel soll laut Anleitung einen Verstellbereich von 140 - 180 mm haben. Tatsächlich kann ich sie bis auf fast 0 mm FW absenken. Da ist doch auch was faul, oder?
> 
> Danke für euer Feedback.




Ich bekomme bei wenig Luft in der Hauptkammer auch gelegentlich (mehrere Absenk-Versuche nötig) eine Absenkung bis auf 100-110mm hin.

Funktion ist dabei okay, Gabel spricht immer noch an.


----------



## matou (4. Juni 2009)

Habt Ihr schonmal Kollisionen am Dämpferventil bzw dem Reboundrädchen an der Gabelunterseite gehabt?

Nachdem meine letzte Tour ein ziehmlicher Felsenslalom/Balanceakt war - ist mir so die Idee gekommen einen Schutz (zumindest für das Ventil) zu bauen. Ich hätte dort gut 2-3h zum Auto schieben müssen, hätte es mir das Ventil abgerissen.

Die zweite Variante, die mir eingefallen ist wäre im Gabelinneren einen Spacer unter die linke Kartusche zu setzen. Ich würde dann aussen nur noch soviel Gewinde überstehen lassen, dass eine schmale Stahlmutter und die Ventilkappe drauf passen. Auf der Reboundseite würde ich wahrscheinlich das Rädchen weglassen.

Was haltet Ihr von diesen Überlegungen? Kann mir vielleicht jemand etwas zur Machbarkeit sagen, der die Gabel schon mehrfach zerlegt hat.

Die initialisierende Diskussion gibts auch unter diesem Bild...

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## sharky (4. Juni 2009)

sollte theoretisch gehen, hatte den gedanken auch schon, da die kolben sehr weit rausstehen


----------



## rasumichin (4. Juni 2009)

prinzipiell sicher machbar, vergiss aber nicht, dass das gewinde am ventil doch ein par mm aus der mutter rausschaun muss damit du die gabel aufpumpen kannst, bei meiner epicon xc tad wurde offenbar der durchschlagschutz ins linke statt ins rechte rohr gemacht, wodurch das ventil nicht weit genug aus der gabel schaut um sie noch aufzupumpen.
Ich muß jetzt immer die muter abschrauben bevor ich pumpen kann.

das reboundverstellrädchen kannst du ja einfach entfernen, oder? dann hättest du etwas mehr bodenfreiheit, kann man ja dann in den rucksack oder satteltasche oder sonstwohin packen.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ihr Durotuner  

Hab meine Totem heute raus, die Duro rein.

Hab sie gleich zerlegt, entfettet und geölt.

Ein paar Sachen sind mir auf und eingefallen.


Negativ ist mir beim zerlegen aufgefallen das die Gleitbuchsen vllt. gradmal 1 cm breit sind, ich prophezeihe da recht schnell ausgeschlagene Buchsen, ich hab bisher keine 
Gabel gesehen da so kurze Buchsen hat, keine, die Totembuchsen sind locker 4-5cm lang. Naja, man wird sehen 

Hab noch eine 2008er.
Jetzt frag ich mich ob ich schon eine verbesserte Kartusche habe oder eine alte.
Also bei der Zugstufenverstellung merkt man schon einen Unterschied, wenn auch nur einen sehr sehr geringen. Jedoch federt die Gabel keinesfalls langsam und träge aus was ja glaub ich ein indiz für die fehlerhaften Kartuschen waren, sie federt schon sehr schnell aus, also keine Notwendigkeit für dünnes Öl. Kann ich dh. davon ausgehen das ich eine überarbeitete hab oder ist bei den verbesserten Kartuschen jede Umdrehung an der Zugstufe deutlichst spührbar?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Gabel tief einfeder und schnell ausfedern lasse stößt sie hart an, also es klonkt leicht, kenn ich z.b. von alten zocchis, die Totem hatte da eine Negativfeder, ist das bei euch auch so?

Wo ich mir auch Gedanken mache, Luftverlust, konnte da jetzt nichts beobachten, aber nach dem ersten aufpumpen ist mir auf beiden Seiten ein leises blubbern aufgefallen, also nicht blubbern in dem sinn, ach, ihr wisst vllt. was ich meine, verlieren eure Gabeln schleichend Luft oder kann man davon ausgehen das man sich darüber keine Gedanken machen muss? 
Kenne das von der Talas oder Nixon, da pumpt man einmal auf und denkt nie wieder drüber nach, hätte da jetzt ehrlichgesagt wenig Lust alle 2 Tage nachpumpen zu müssen.

Wäre toll wenn ihr ein paar Worte zu meinen Anliegen sagen könntet.

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den direkten Vergleich Totem-Durolux,
die Totem ist wirklich nicht leicht zu toppen, aber ich bin zuversichtlich,
die Sache mit den Buchsen war schon auf den ersten Blick ein sehr großes
Minus, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie die Gabel so 2-3 Jahre laufen soll.
Kann mir ehrlichgesagt nichtma vorstellen das sie es so ein halbes Jahr lang
machen wird ohne auszuschlagen.

Was ich positives vermerken muss.
Trotz das die Gabel keine Öldichtungen hat kommt anscheinend kein Schmieröl
raus, nur ein leichter Film an den Standrohren, unten hab ich die Gabel mit O-ringen
gedichtet. Als sie nocht auf Fett lief waren ja die Standrohre bei einem mal einfedern
schon sehr siffig, öl kommt bisher keins raus.


----------



## Bumble (4. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie die Gabel so 2-3 Jahre laufen soll.
> Kann mir ehrlichgesagt nichtma vorstellen das sie es so ein halbes Jahr lang
> machen wird ohne auszuschlagen.



Dazu hat sicher keiner Praxiserfahrungen, aber geil, dass du es erwähnst.   Iss mir nicht aufgefallen.


decolocsta schrieb:


> Was ich positives vermerken muss.
> Trotz das die Gabel keine Öldichtungen hat kommt anscheinend kein Schmieröl
> raus, nur ein leichter Film an den Standrohren, unten hab ich die Gabel mit O-ringen
> gedichtet. Als sie nocht auf Fett lief waren ja die Standrohre bei einem mal einfedern
> schon sehr siffig, öl kommt bisher keins raus.



Kann ich bestätigen, iss absolut dicht die gute Lux.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wo ich mir auch Gedanken mache, Luftverlust, konnte da jetzt nichts beobachten, aber nach dem ersten aufpumpen ist mir auf beiden Seiten ein leises blubbern aufgefallen, also nicht blubbern in dem sinn, ach, ihr wisst vllt. was ich meine, verlieren eure Gabeln schleichend Luft oder kann man davon ausgehen das man sich darüber keine Gedanken machen muss?
> Kenne das von der Talas oder Nixon, da pumpt man einmal auf und denkt nie wieder drüber nach, hätte da jetzt ehrlichgesagt wenig Lust alle 2 Tage nachpumpen zu müssen.



Ok, hab da weiter beobachtet, dieses Blubbern kann ich jetzt zuordnen,
an den Topcaps drückt es etwas Luft raus das im Casting komprimiert wird,
also hat das ja schoma nix mit Luftverlust ansich zutun, da ja beide Luftkammern gekapselt sind, da würde nichts aus dem Topcap kommen.
da drückt es auch ein wenig Schmieröl raus, halt nur einen Minitropfen wenn ich die Gabel voll komprimiere. Werde mir eine 27er Nuss besorgen und dann die Gewinde der Topcaps fetten und schön fest anziehen, dann sollte da auch ruhe sein.

Was ich auch noch beobachten konnte, da es ja ma hies die Gabel hat 184 oder 187mm Federweg, ich bekommen, wenn ich die Luft komplett ablasse nur 178 raus, nur in ""....

Morgen will ich die Gabel auf schnellen harten Trails inkl. Rockgarden testen wo bisher die Totem Refferenz war, also bin da realistisch das die Gabel keine Totem ist, jedoch kann ich da unterscheiden ob die Gabel Hot or Schrott ist. Falls ich sie morgen abend noch drin hab ist das schoma ein gutes Zeichen


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Negativ ist mir beim zerlegen aufgefallen das die Gleitbuchsen vllt. gradmal 1 cm breit sind, ich prophezeihe da recht schnell ausgeschlagene Buchsen, ich hab bisher keine


 das wäre mir nun noch nicht aufgefallen. hatte die buchsen auch schon vor der nase, die sicher keine 4-5cm lang sind, aber 1cm... das wäre mir glaub aufgefallen, einen gravierenden unterschied zu meinen RS 32mm gabeln hab ich auf den ersten blick nicht gesehen. hab aber auch mehr auf anderes als die buchsenlänge geachtet



decolocsta schrieb:


> Also bei der Zugstufenverstellung merkt man schon einen Unterschied, wenn auch nur einen sehr sehr geringen. Jedoch federt die Gabel keinesfalls langsam und träge aus was ja glaub ich ein indiz für die fehlerhaften Kartuschen waren, sie federt schon sehr schnell aus, also keine Notwendigkeit für dünnes Öl. Kann ich dh. davon ausgehen das ich eine überarbeitete hab oder ist bei den verbesserten Kartuschen jede Umdrehung an der Zugstufe deutlichst spührbar?


 solang dir der verstellbereich auseicht, ist doch alles ok. die alten waren so langsam, die kamen definitiv nicht schnell genug. das würde sicher sofort auffallen



decolocsta schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, wenn ich die Gabel tief einfeder und schnell ausfedern lasse stößt sie hart an, also es klonkt leicht, kenn ich z.b. von alten zocchis, die Totem hatte da eine Negativfeder, ist das bei euch auch so?


 ja, leider! ein armutszeugnis. mach mal bei abgesenkter gabel nen wheellie und lass die gabel bei ausfedern, merkt man sehr deutlich wie sie anschlägt



decolocsta schrieb:


> Wo ich mir auch Gedanken mache, Luftverlust, konnte da jetzt nichts beobachten, aber nach dem ersten aufpumpen ist mir auf beiden Seiten ein leises blubbern aufgefallen, also nicht blubbern in dem sinn,


jo, hat meine auch. ist es aber wirklich komprimierte luft aus den castings, was ich nicht ausschließen will? meine hat es auch wenn sie auf 180mm steht


----------



## scott-bussi (5. Juni 2009)

matou schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schonmal Kollisionen am Dämpferventil bzw dem Reboundrädchen an der Gabelunterseite gehabt?
> 
> Die zweite Variante, die mir eingefallen ist wäre im Gabelinneren einen Spacer unter die linke Kartusche zu setzen. Ich würde dann aussen nur noch soviel Gewinde überstehen lassen, dass eine schmale Stahlmutter und die Ventilkappe drauf passen. Auf der Reboundseite würde ich wahrscheinlich das Rädchen weglassen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene, 

ich hatte auch Bedenken weil das Ventil so weit herausguckt, aber bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit! 
Aber wenn Du einen Distanzring innen anbringst, hast Du 1. ca. 1 cm weniger Federweg, 2. kannst Du evtl. nicht mehr aufpumpen, wenn der Überstand unten für die Pumpe nicht ausreicht
3. könnte recht interessant sein, das klonk beim vollen ausfedern könnte verschwinden! Dazu reicht auch ein rel. dünner Distanzring.

Andererseits hat fast jede Gabel rechts oder links unten ein Ventil od. Verstellrädchen. Wenn die ständig abreissen würden, würde man öfter davon lesen, oder? Ich denke Du hast einfach Pech gehabt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Juni 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast einfach Pech gehabt.
> 
> Gruß
> Markus



Nicht er hatte Pech, sondern ich. 

Aber wie geschrieben, die Gabel funktioniert trotzdem. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich unten jetzt einfach eine Abdeckkappe baue und draufschraube. Verstellen tu ich den Rebound auf dem Trail eh nicht.

Wegen dem Ventil auf der anderen Seite mache ich mir allerdings schon Gedanken. Bin etwas ungeschickt gelandet, in Schräglage gekommen und dann mit dem VR an nem Felsen hängen geblieben. Dann bin ich in den Wald gesegelt und als ich wieder stand hatte ich auf der Unterseite der Dämpferseite an der Gabel einen häßlichen Krater.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (5. Juni 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen meine Durolux einem kleinen Tuning unterzogen.
> 
> Vorweg:
> 
> ...



Hi Qia,

vielen Dank für dein Feedback, wir werden das sicherlich nicht unberücksichtigt lassen!

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## matou (5. Juni 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> ich hatte auch Bedenken weil das Ventil so weit herausguckt, aber bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit!
> Aber wenn Du einen Distanzring innen anbringst, hast Du 1. ca. 1 cm weniger Federweg, ...das ist klar.
> ...



...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juni 2009)

k.a. ob der Thread jetzt DER Erfahrungsberichtthread ist, oder ich das wo anders schreiben soll.

Aber ich schreib einfach ma hier weiter 

Die Gabel bleibt erstmal noch drin, was schoma ein gutes Zeichen ist 

Negativ:

-doch sehr viel Öl auf den Standrohren, was etwas nervig ist, liegt leider daran das die Gabel sowas von überhaupt keinen Dichtungen intern hat, nix, nada, null, keine Öldichtungen, nur diese kleinen 1cm Buchsen, ein Schaumstoffring und die Staubabstreifer, schade das Suntour die Gabel nicht von vorne herein auf Ölschmierung optimiert hätte, ne kleine Öldichtung und gut, naja, mal sehen wie weit ich das tollerieren kann.

-auf kleine Schläge bei langsamer fahrt ist die Gabel sehr störrisch, k.a ob sich das noch mit dem einfahren legt, denk aber fast nicht, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Gabel jetzt noch bedeutend an Ansprechen zunehmen wird.

-man merkt jetzt schon kleines Buchsenspiel, wie wird das erst in einem halben Jahr sein  diese Minibuchsen sind schon ein witz, jetzt weiß ich auch warum ausdrücklich vorgeschrieben wird die Gabel nicht im DH oder FR Einsatz zu fahren, sie ist schlichtweg konstruktionstechnisch dabei überfordert.

-die Gabel taucht schon ordentlich weg an Stufen oder beim Bremsen, finde das jetzt nicht so angenehm, mal sehen wie ich damit auf dauer zurecht komm.


Positiv:

-die Absenkung funzt toll, bin heute wesentlich besser Bergauf unterwegs gewesen, will das eig. nicht mehr missen, bei der Totem kann man davon nur träumen, dh. wäre es schon ein ordentlicher Rückschritt die Totem wieder zu verbauen, da ich auf diesen Luxus erstmal nicht verzichten möchte, mal sehen ob ich über die Nachteile hinwegsehen kann.

-auf groben und schnellen Terrain macht die Gabel richtig schön auf und Bügelt erstaunlich gut.

-das Gewicht geht i.O.



Anmerkung:

Ja, dieses blubbern hab ich behoben, 27er Nuss besorgt, Topcaps etwas festgezogen, fertig, ist wie ich gesagt hab einfach Luft die im Casting komprimiert wird.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Juni 2009)

Denke gerade über Möglichkeiten nach der Gabel eine Öldichtung zu verpassen,
kuck mir morgen ma die Öldichtung der altern 66 und 888 an, nach ersten Messungen dürfte diese evtl. passen, unter den Staubabstreifern hat man ja noch ein wenig Platz, der Schaumstoffring labbert da ja in einem relativ großen Raum lose rum.

Ne 2. Möglichkeit über die ich nachdenke, irgend eine Gummidichtung oder einen O-ring zwischen Schaumstoffring und Staubabstreifer zu bauen. Das wäre zwar sicher keine 100 Pro abdichtung, kann mir aber vorstellen das wenigstens ein Teil vom Öl abgestriffen wird.

Werde mich die Tage, bzw. nächste Woche damit auseinandersetzen.....


----------



## Bumble (5. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> -die Absenkung funzt toll, bin heute wesentlich besser Bergauf unterwegs gewesen, will das eig. nicht mehr missen, bei der Totem kann man davon nur träumen, dh. wäre es schon ein ordentlicher Rückschritt die Totem wieder zu verbauen, da ich auf diesen Luxus erstmal nicht verzichten möchte, mal sehen ob ich über die Nachteile hinwegsehen kann.



Vielleicht kannst du ja jetzt verstehn warum ich die Gabel im 301 garnicht so deplaziert fand. 

Hab sie trotzdem wieder ausgebaut und setze jetzt auf die Z1, weil mich auch die 36èr Fox nicht überzeugen kann.

Zum Downhill-Bolzen bau ich mir lieber was artgerechtes auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2009)

Duro kommt weg, oder in ein anderes Rad?


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2009)

Fürn Bikepark mach ich mir grad was mit Stahlfedergabel zurecht und da ist dann die Durolux übrig 

Kommt wohl bei Ebay rein, mal schaun.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juni 2009)

>





matou schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schonmal Kollisionen am Dämpferventil bzw dem Reboundrädchen an der Gabelunterseite gehabt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matou (6. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Denke gerade über Möglichkeiten nach der Gabel eine Öldichtung zu verpassen,
> 
> Ne 2. Möglichkeit über die ich nachdenke, irgend eine Gummidichtung oder einen O-ring zwischen Schaumstoffring und Staubabstreifer zu bauen.



Berichte mal bitte von deinen Ergebnissen - ich hatte vorgestern die Schaumstoffringe in Öl eingelegt - bin mir aber sicher, dass es nicht lange vorhalten wird. Wenn es eine bessere Lösung gäbe wär das toll!



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist nur die Luftkartusche am Gabelunterteil befestigt, nicht aber die Dämpferkartusche! Bedeutet, würde man einen Spacer einbauen, würde die Dämpferkartusch um den gleichen mm-Wert "in der Luft" hängen,
> also wäre die Gabel auf den ersten mm ungedämpft.



Mist - ich bisher auch davon ausgegangen, dass beide Seiten verschraubt sind und so die Luftkartusche einfach nur "vorgespannt wird.


----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2009)

das mit den ölabstreifern halt ich für ne sinnvolle idee. ein paar anständige o-ringe, die man zwischen staubdichtung und abstreifern platziert, könnten schon einiges bewirken. jedenfalls besser als momentan. meine duro ist auch ein schmutzssammler ohne ende. im frühjahr konnte ich alle paar km den blütenstaub abwischen. jetzt eben den staub der wege. bei meiner revelation ist es um welten besser. da sind die standrohre außen trocken, obwohl im inneren die selbe menge gabelöl ihren dienst verrichtet


----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2009)

beim Poloshop gibts Öldichtungen in 35mm, aussenmaß müsste nach ersten Messungen auch genau passen, evtl. kann man diese einfach einsetzen und man hat eine vollwertig gedichtete Gabel. Kosten glaub ich irgendwas um die 8 euro 50....

Gefunden:

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54602/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54634/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54652/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54625/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54629/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54636/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


http://www.polo-motorrad.de/shop/Te...54627/L/0/Produktdetail.productdetails.0.html


----------



## Bumble (6. Juni 2009)

Fragt sich nur wie sich die Dichtungen aufs Ansprechverhalten auswirken


----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2009)

denke machen die Dichtungen weniger aus als das ganze Luftsystem bei der Duro....

eher hinterm Komma zu suchen...


----------



## sharky (6. Juni 2009)

würd ich so nicht unterschreiben, aber versuch macht klug


----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2009)

ich würde das unterschreiben 

99% der Gabeln haben Öldichtungen, und Losbrechmoment wird dadurch kaum beeinflusst, 
eher durch Systeminteren Reibung, Kolbengestänge, Trennkolben, Luftkartuschen usw.

Ne Öldichtung spührst du sicher nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (8. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> k.a. ob der Thread jetzt DER Erfahrungsberichtthread ist, oder ich das wo anders schreiben soll.
> 
> Aber ich schreib einfach ma hier weiter
> 
> ...



Hi, bei der Sache mit den Dichtungen gebe ich dir recht, da wir aber, wie du auch schon festgestellt hast, keine Ölschmierung verwenden und zudem noch mit in sich geschlossenen und gedichteten Kartuschen arbeiten, eine weitere Öldichtung wohl erstmal nicht von Nöten scheint. Das "Öl" was sich an deinen Standrohren abbildet, ist kein Öl sonder ein Spezialfett, welches zur schmierung der Gabel eingesetzt wird. Leider ist es so, das unsere arbeiter in der Montage gerne mal zu tief in den Fetttopf greifen und das Ergebniss daraus ist dann eben dieser Schmierfilm an den Standrohren. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, die Gabel von Fett zu befreien und danach auf jede Seite des Unterteils ca. 15ml 5W Öl reinfüllen. Verbessert das Ansprechverhalten. Von Werk aus dürfen wir das leider nicht tun, das es andere Hersteller gibt, die darauf ein Patent haben. 

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Juni 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen, die Gabel von Fett zu befreien und danach auf jede Seite des Unterteils ca. 15ml 5W Öl reinfüllen. Verbessert das Ansprechverhalten. Von Werk aus dürfen wir das leider nicht tun, das es andere Hersteller gibt, die darauf ein Patent haben.



Einfach Gabel oben öffnen und die 15ml reinschütten oder ist hier noch mehr zu beachten, etwa Ausbau der Luft- bzw. Dämpferkartusche o.ä.? Außerdem bin ich skeptisch, ob die Gabel unten soweit dicht ist, dass das Öl dann unten nicht wieder raustropft. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?

Danke im voraus.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (8. Juni 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Einfach Gabel oben öffnen und die 15ml reinschütten oder ist hier noch mehr zu beachten, etwa Ausbau der Luft- bzw. Dämpferkartusche o.ä.? Außerdem bin ich skeptisch, ob die Gabel unten soweit dicht ist, dass das Öl dann unten nicht wieder raustropft. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
> 
> Danke im voraus.
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



Hi Dirk,

Also ich fahre das jetzt schon seit gut 1,5 Jahren so und da ist noch nie was rausgesuppt. Die Kartuschen können bleiben wo sie sind. Du solltest die Gabel vorher nur vom Fett befreien.

Feedback von anderem Forumsteilnehmern nach der Tuningmaßnahme war durchweg positiv!

Gruß

SR Suntour


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Einfach Gabel oben öffnen und die 15ml reinschütten oder ist hier noch mehr zu beachten, etwa Ausbau der Luft- bzw. Dämpferkartusche o.ä.? Außerdem bin ich skeptisch, ob die Gabel unten soweit dicht ist, dass das Öl dann unten nicht wieder raustropft. Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
> 
> Danke im voraus.
> 
> Gruss Dirk.



Hab unten auf jede Seite einen O-Ring gemacht, ist absolut Dicht!

Langsam glaub ich das die Gabel evtl. doch keine Öldichtungen braucht,
war nur anfangs wirklich sehr sehr viel Öl an den Standrohren, aber das war direkt nach dem Umbau und dem einsetzen der von Öl triefenden Schaumstoffringe, wenn sich das ein wenig einläuft ist das Öl auf den Standrohren wirklich überschaubar.

Hab da 25ml pro Seite rein.
Das einzige was ich schade finde, 
das Hubgestänge auf der Luftseite befindet sich oben, da wo sozusagen kein Schmieröl hinkommen kann, wäre das andersrum aufgebaut wäre 
die Sache auch schön in der Suppe und würde optimal geschmiert werden, aber konstruktionstechnisch gehts halt leider nicht anders, werde da beizeiten ma großzügig Manitou Prep hinschmieren.

@SR SUNTOUR

Danke für die schnelle beantwortung meiner PM, top


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2009)

öl in die tauchrohre kippen kann man patentieren?  
ich bin ja schon bei der standrohrbeschriftung vom glauben abgefallen, aber das schlägt dem fass dann doch den boden aus. sind doch nicht die einzigen, die sowas machen. ölschmierung findet man ja bei einigen anderen herstellern auch. 


@dirk
castings abziehen, fett mitm kleenex raus, castings 1/2 aufschieben, unten durch die löcher das öl reinspritzen, vollends aufschieben, schrauben anziehen, fertig. dauert ca. 15 - 20 min und hat nen aha-effekt 

@SR suntour
vielen dank nochmal für den support  ihr seid die besten


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2009)

Jap, der Suntour support ist der Wahnsinn, so schnell hatte ich noch nie Post 


Naja, die anderen die auch ne Ölschmierung im Casting haben werden halt für das Patent zahlen.

Die Gabel ist so toll  Hab hier ne Nixon liegen du unbedingt ins Rad will, aber die Duro möchte nicht raus


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2009)

naja, ne nixon... auch wenn sie, unbestätigten aussagen nach, gut funktionieren soll, ne 160mm gabel mit 32mm standröhrchen und der "super" manitou achse mit 5 schrauben die man bei jedem radwechsel aufmachen muss, was in DEM fall ewig dauert... da ist die duro schon was anderes


----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2009)

1. machen die wenigsten das Vorderrad ständig rein und raus.
2. hat meine Nixon ein Werkzeugloses Schnellspannsystem, ähnlich dem aktueller 36
3. ich bestätige die Aussage mit der Funktion, ne Nixon mit Intrinsic lässt viele Stahlfedergabeln alt aussehen, trotz Luft!!!! kenne kaum eine Gabel die so gut Anspricht, die Gabel hat praktisch kein Losbrechmoment! und die Intrinsic Dämpfung ist mit das beste auf dem Markt, greift erst ab ca.40% Hub, macht sich dh. nicht Negativ im Ansprechen bemerkbar und man kann sehr gezielt durchsacken entgegenwirken.
4. sie ist für ihre 160mm sehr sehr leicht mit ihren 2,1... Kilo
5. 160mm Intrinsic Nixons sind soooooo Rar, die sieht man halt nicht in jedem 2. Bike 
sowas ist mir nicht wichtig, aber auch ein Punkt den man aufführen muss 
6. Ja, hat leider nur 32mm Standrohre, ist halt ne optische Sache, aber mal ehrlich, ist sie nicht ein Kunstwerk  :







sry 4 OT, aber muss dieses kleine Wunderwerk verteidigen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> @dirk
> castings abziehen, fett mitm kleenex raus, castings 1/2 aufschieben, unten durch die löcher das öl reinspritzen, vollends aufschieben, schrauben anziehen, fertig. dauert ca. 15 - 20 min und hat nen aha-effekt



Wie bekomme ich die Castings raus? Hab die Gabel oben geöffnet und das Öl oben reingekippt. Ist dann unten aber 1/1 wieder rausgelaufen. 

Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (11. Juni 2009)

Wieso oben?

einfach unten aufschrauben, Standrohre abziehen, reinigen, Schaumstoffringe in Öl einlegen, Ringe wieder einsetzen, Standrohre ins Casting schieben, unten je 25ml Öl reingeben, wieder verschrauben, fertig.


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2009)

@deco
das mit dem schnellspannsystem seh ich an den nixons bzw manitou allgemein so zum ersten mal, aber schön zu sehen, dass auch dort die entwicklung doch was tut  ich muss das VR leider öfter raus machen da die trails für das bike etwas weiter weg sind und ich es daher öfter mal ankarren muss. aber sieht nett aus, in 35mm wäre sie durchaus überlegenswert, aber ne 32mm gabel sieht zu klapprig bei mir aus


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2009)

Das System hat Manitou seit 06  meine olle Travis hat das auch, später sind die teils wieder zurück zu dem Schraubsystem, was ich eig. viel toller find, da es "dezenter" aussieht.
Ne Travis hat 35er Rohre  ist aber leider nicht leicht und als SC nur in 1.5 zu haben. 

Zur Duro, damit mir keiner den Kopf wäscht das ich den Thread missbrauche um Werbung für tolle Manitous zu machen  hab gestern ne Austauschkartusche bekommen von Suntour, da man bei meiner alten leider kaum merklich die Zugstufe verändern konnte.
Riesen Lob an Suntour, die war innerhalb von 1 Tag da!
Im augebauten Zustand ist mir aufgefallen dass das Kolbengestänge anders beschichtet ist oder aus anderem Material besteht, wirkte "glatter".
Man hat schon beim Handtest gemerkt das bei der neuen Kartusche weniger Kraft nötig war zum komprimieren. Der Zugstufenbereich ist jetzt perfekt!!!
Also man merkt das da Suntour einiges getan hat seit letztem Jahr, anscheinend wurde das Material optimiert.
Nach dem einbau hat man sofort gemerkt das der Losbrechmoment gesunken ist, was ich echt toll finde, war vorher schon Ok, aber doch straffer auf kleine Unebenheiten, jetzt ist sie da deutlich aktiver, konnte leider noch nicht auf dem Trail testen.

Jedenfalls ist mir eine Sache aufgefallen,
die Kartusche hat keinen Trennkolben oder dergleichen, das Öl schwappt einfach in der Kartusche umher und man pumpt von oben einfach Luft mit in die Kammer wo das Öl ist, so das beim Komprimieren der Gabel der Luftraum einfach verkleinert wird und so eine Progression entsteht, also gibt es da auch keinen Mindestdruck, da ja immer 3,5-5 Bar im Raum gestanden war, viel mehr ist es so, der Bereich kann von 0-5 Bar eingestellt werden da man nichts kaputt macht wenn man unter die 3,5 Bar geht.

Doof ist halt das die Kartusche so eig. keine richtige Kartusche ist, also Luft kann sich da ungehindert mit dem Öl vermengen, was man auch hört wenn man die Kartusche in der Hand paar mal komprimiert, da schlürft sie schon gut und man hört die Luft im Öl heraus. Manitou hat da einen Trennkolben bei TPC und Intrinsic Dämpfung, Fox eine Blase usw.

Aber bisher konnte ich keinen Dämpfungsverlust im Fahrbetrieb feststellen, zumindest keinen richtigen.

Will jetzt nix schlechtreden, nur anmerken das hinter Anti Dive nix steckt ausser einer künstlichen Ölpegelerhöhung...

funzen tut die Gabel ja trotz dieser nicht "perfekten" technischen Lösung sehr gut


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hab gestern ne Austauschkartusche bekommen von Suntour, da man bei meiner alten leider kaum merklich die Zugstufe verändern konnte.
> Riesen Lob an Suntour, die war innerhalb von 1 Tag da!
> Im augebauten Zustand ist mir aufgefallen dass das Kolbengestänge anders beschichtet ist oder aus anderem Material besteht, wirkte "glatter".
> Man hat schon beim Handtest gemerkt das bei der neuen Kartusche weniger Kraft nötig war zum komprimieren. Der Zugstufenbereich ist jetzt perfekt!!!



Da bei mir praktisch auch keine sinnvolle Zugstufenverstellung möglich ist und ich laut Go-Cycle eine 2009er Gabel mit der neuen Kartusche habe, bin ich jetzt schon etwas verwundert. 

Haben die Herren Suntour die Kartusche nochmal überarbeitet ?

Wie haste das mit dem Umtausch angestellt ? Direkt an Suntour geschickt ? Nur die Kartusche hingeschickt ?
Oder war das bei dir der Tausch 2008er zu 2009er Kartusche ?


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da bei mir praktisch auch keine sinnvolle Zugstufenverstellung möglich ist und ich laut Go-Cycle eine 2009er Gabel mit der neuen Kartusche habe, bin ich jetzt schon etwas verwundert.



das hat man mir bei gocycle auch gesagt, als ich meine bestellt hab. hatte sie dann eingeschickt und eine bekommen, die sich von der 1. deutlich unterschied, aber immer noch ne ecke von dem entfernt war, was ich unter funktionierend verstehe. 2.5er öl schafft abhilfe, nach allem was man so liest. aber kann ja auch sein, dass SR hier nochmal dran gesessen und das teil verbessert hat. wünschenswert wäre es


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

Also Kartusche rausbauen, zu Suntour schicken, erwähnen dass die Zugstufe zu langsam ist und hoffen dass ich ne neue bekomme, oder wie  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2009)

bei mir war es Tausch 08 zu 09,

ich hab einen Zugstufenbereich von langsam bis schnell.....


....was ihr alle mit 2.5er Öl habt, kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Gabel so noch funktionieren kann, ich mein, es soll ja eine Dämpfung da sein, ansonsten kann man ja die Dämpfungskartusche gleich weglassen......

....selbst bei der 08er Kartusche ohne einstellbare Zugstufe hat es eig. gepasst und es war nix zu träge, selbst da würde ich kein dünneres Öl einfüllen.

Entweder haben wir unterschiedliche Auffassungen von Zugstufendämpfung oder verschieden funktionierende Gabeln.


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich hab einen Zugstufenbereich von langsam bis schnell.....



Das genau ist bei mir nicht der Fall, kommt aber auch wieder drauf an wie man schnell definiert.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2009)

eben,.....schnell ist für mich, wenn das Hinterrad beim drücken im Stand vom Boden springt, und da waren beide Kartuschen bei mir schon an der Grenze.


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

Hui, hast du da nen Sprengsatz eingebaut, dass sogar das Hinterrad abhebt ?  

Nee, also das sehe ich genauso.

Mach das auch so um ne Grundeinstellung zu haben, zuerst so schnell, dass die Gabel nach dem Von-Hand-Runterdrücken grade bissl vom Boden abhebt.

Meist mach ichs dann auf dem Trail paar Klicks langsamer, je nach Bedarf.

Die Durolux war bei mir weit davon entfernt.  Auch nach dem Öl-Tuning.

Ich werd mal die Kartusche einschicken.

Haste da vorher den Service kontaktiert ?


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mach das auch so um ne Grundeinstellung zu haben, zuerst so schnell, dass die Gabel nach dem Von-Hand-Runterdrücken grade bissl vom Boden abhebt.
> 
> Die Durolux war bei mir weit davon entfernt.  Auch nach dem Öl-Tuning.



bei mir haargenau so! sowohl was einstellung als auch geschwindigkeit angeht. aber angeblich, laut gocycle, hat man mir ne 09er kartusche eingebaut. im vergleich zu der alten die drin war, schon ein unterschied, aber von VR abheben bin ich nach wie vor entfernt, kein vergleich zur reba, revelation etc.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2009)

Oh, Sry, meinte Vorderrad 



Und nein nein nein, Vorderrad abheben nicht!!!!! Leute, was habt ihr für ne Vorstellung von einer Zugstufe? Baut halt die Kartusche aus dann macht sie genau das was ihr wollt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber dafür hat man doch eine Dämpfung, damit das Vorderrad nicht wie ein Hüpfball über den Trail schleudert, sondern das ausfedern gedämpft wird damit man Kontakt hat.

Wollte nur schreiben was schnell ist,
nicht was das perfekte Setup darstellt,
die alte Kartusche war schon nah am abspringen, aber noch gerade im Rahmen, war aber in der Zugstufe kaum verstellbar. Die neue hat einen großen Verstellbereich, und in der offenen Zugstufeneinstellung ist das Vorderrad auch nah am abspringen, was es aber nicht tut, fahre aber da etwas mehr Zugstufe und es ist natürlich weit vom abspringen entfernt. Wollte nur verdeutlichen das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann warum man dünneres Öl in die Gabel geben sollte...

...und nochmal, Vorderrad leicht absspringen ist falsch!!!!!


----------



## Bumble (12. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...und nochmal, Vorderrad leicht absspringen ist falsch!!!!!


Ich sag doch auch nur dass ich das als Grundeinstellung nehme um einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben.

So schnell dass das Vorderrad grade nicht mehr springt.

Feineinstellung erfolgt dann eh beim fahren, da merkt man doch erst wie sich die Gabel verhält.

Und genau das macht die Durolux im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Gabeln die bisher hatte nicht !!!

Ich hab die Zugstufe immer ganz offen weil selbst minimales zudrehen die Gabel zu langsam macht.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juni 2009)

kk


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Und nein nein nein, Vorderrad abheben nicht!!!!! Leute, was habt ihr für ne Vorstellung von einer Zugstufe? Baut halt die Kartusche aus dann macht sie genau das was ihr wollt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber dafür hat man doch eine Dämpfung, damit das Vorderrad nicht wie ein Hüpfball über den Trail schleudert, sondern das ausfedern gedämpft wird damit man Kontakt hat.
> 
> ...und nochmal, Vorderrad leicht absspringen ist falsch!!!!!



also, wir sind auch nicht auf der brotsuppe dahergeschwommen. es ist schon klar, dass das VR nicht abheben darf, da die gabel sonst unterdämpft ist. aber für die grundeinstellung ist das abheben des VR durchaus ein anhaltspunkt, um zu sehen, wie weit man sie nch zudrehen muss. und ich mag gern ne schnelle zugstufe an der gabel, die bei mir war aber MEILEN von entfernt, dass das VR auch nur nen mm vom boden kommt, selbst die dann normale einstellung mit etwas weiter zu gedrehter zugstufe als im abhebemodus wäre viel schneller gewesen als die schnellst mögliche meiner kartusche


----------



## ollo (14. Juni 2009)

Gestern in Willingen....... latsch ich doch mit meinem Rad beim Suntourstand vorbei und werde gefragt ob ich mit der Zugstufe zufrieden sei....naja sage ich, ich dachte das wäre bei den 2009 Modellen gelöst, so richtig geht es aber immer noch nicht, worauf der Nette Benjamin sagt, ne ne Du hast noch eine 2008 Gabel, bei den 2009 sind die Decals unter Lack und Schwarz und nicht "Blaugrau" und auf dem Lack..... na Geil dachte ich, hat Wiener Bike und Murcks meinem Händler eine 2008 für eine 2009 verkauft, wahrscheinlcih auch für den Preis der 2009.

Aber, ich solle doch mal eine Email an den Benjamin schreiben und er schickt mir eine neue Kartusche, das ist ersteinmal klasse und Wiener...... schmeichelnde Worte werden das nicht.

gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (14. Juni 2009)

Meine Kartusche war nach 1 Tag da, hoffe bei dir gehts auch so schnell....


----------



## ollo (14. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Meine Kartusche war nach 1 Tag da, hoffe bei dir gehts auch so schnell....



ich hoffe auch, was mich aber richtig ankotzt ist das der Vertrieb hier "Alte Ware" als aktuelle verkauft, veruchte Penner

gruß ollo


PS: nachdem ich mein Bike in Willingen bei Liteville abgestellt habe, waren bestimmt 10 Leute da die einfach mal so eine "Billigheimer" Gabel "Drücken" mußten um dann mit Großen Augen festzustellen wie gut sie doch Funktioniert und wie wunderbar sie schon im Neuzustand anspricht, sogar ein dort tätiger sagte das seine BOS Gabel nocht nicht so gut Anspricht wie die Suntour.....Ok das sind trotzdem immer noch Welten bei den beiden Gabeln, mal sehen wie es dann nächste Jahr aussieht ...OT ende


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2009)

sharky sagt leise... auf wiedersehen

seit zwei wochen hab ich die duro ausgebaut, da ich verschiedene problemchen mit der gabel hatte. die selbständige absenkung hat sich mit der zeit gebessert, auch wenn es hin und wieder noch vorkam. dafür hat die absenkung an sich nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten traten an der gabel auf. hatte wohl ein montagsmodell erwischt

mein besonderer dank gilt hier dem SR suntour service und auch gocycle, die eine reibungslose und superschnelle abwicklung des falls ermöglicht haben. macht weiter so!

ich habe mich entschieden, die technische komplexität am bike zu reduzieren und statt der absenkbaren 180mm gabel nun eine mit 160mm festem federweg zu verbauen. bei diesem federweg kann ich wohl auch ohne absenkung auskommen und was nicht da ist, kann keine probleme machen. 

ich hoffe, dass die neue gabel genau so gut geht wie die duro, an der performance konnte ich - im getunten zustand - nichts aussetzen und bin nach wie vor der meinung, dass die gabel an sich wirklich toll ist, noch dazu, wenn man den preis betrachtet

die entscheidung, umzusteigen, war weniger gegen die duro als mehr für simplere technik und hoffentlich weniger problempotenzial aufgrund des einfacheren aufbaus der neuen gabel

ich wünsche euch allen noch weiterhin viel spaß mit der duro und dem SR service weiterhin viel geduld mit den anliegen der user hier, wäre schön, wenn jeder hersteller einen solchen support bieten würde


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (15. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> 1. machen die wenigsten das Vorderrad ständig rein und raus.
> 2. hat meine Nixon ein Werkzeugloses Schnellspannsystem, ähnlich dem aktueller 36
> 3. ich bestätige die Aussage mit der Funktion, ne Nixon mit Intrinsic lässt viele Stahlfedergabeln alt aussehen, trotz Luft!!!! kenne kaum eine Gabel die so gut Anspricht, die Gabel hat praktisch kein Losbrechmoment! und die Intrinsic Dämpfung ist mit das beste auf dem Markt, greift erst ab ca.40% Hub, macht sich dh. nicht Negativ im Ansprechen bemerkbar und man kann sehr gezielt durchsacken entgegenwirken.
> 4. sie ist für ihre 160mm sehr sehr leicht mit ihren 2,1... Kilo
> ...



Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, was sollen die Schnellspannhebel?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (15. Juni 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Gestern in Willingen....... latsch ich doch mit meinem Rad beim Suntourstand vorbei und werde gefragt ob ich mit der Zugstufe zufrieden sei....naja sage ich, ich dachte das wäre bei den 2009 Modellen gelöst, so richtig geht es aber immer noch nicht, worauf der Nette Benjamin sagt, ne ne Du hast noch eine 2008 Gabel, bei den 2009 sind die Decals unter Lack und Schwarz und nicht "Blaugrau" und auf dem Lack..... na Geil dachte ich, hat Wiener Bike und Murcks meinem Händler eine 2008 für eine 2009 verkauft, wahrscheinlcih auch für den Preis der 2009.
> 
> Aber, ich solle doch mal eine Email an den Benjamin schreiben und er schickt mir eine neue Kartusche, das ist ersteinmal klasse und Wiener...... schmeichelnde Worte werden das nicht.
> 
> gruß ollo




Hi Ollo,

die einzigen tröstenden Worte die ich für dich habe ist, dass die Preis der selbe ist. Von daher jast du schon mal keinen Preisnachteil.

Gruss

SR Suntour


----------



## ollo (15. Juni 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> die einzigen tröstenden Worte die ich für dich habe ist, dass die Preis der selbe ist. Von daher jast du schon mal keinen Preisnachteil.
> 
> ...



OK .....ich bin etwas beruhigt........aber nur etwas, jetzt fange ich nur an, an einer neuen / alten Gabel rumzuschrauben........was soll es, so lernt man sein Material kennen.

By the Way, ist irgendwann mal geplant etwas kürzere Knöpfe -Ventile an der Unterseite zu verbauen ?? 

gruß ollo


----------



## decolocsta (15. Juni 2009)

Bin ich der einzige der sich mit "tuning" befasst? 


Also Schmieröl gehen auf jede Seite 45ml ohne probleme, geht sicher noch mehr, hab mich jetzt erstmal bis 45ml rangetastet. 


Hab mir überlegt mir Dichtungen von einer Travis zu besorgen, die Evil Seals sind wirklich gut und funzen bestens. Haben zwar auch keine richtigen Öldichtungen, aber halten das Öl trotzdem effektiv in der Gabel, dürfte ein recht kostengünstiges effektives tuning sein.


----------



## _Sync_ (15. Juni 2009)

Ich bin momentan am schauen, was da für X-Ringe reinpassen, dann sollte der Kram auch relativ dicht sein.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Juni 2009)

X-Ringe?


hab 2 Seiten vorher ma einiges an Öldichtungen verlinkt, kuck da ma rein.
Aber wie gesagt,  Travis Dichtungen sollten da auch ideal funzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (15. Juni 2009)

Hmm, die Frage ist nur, ob die Dichtungen da dann rein passen...


----------



## decolocsta (15. Juni 2009)

imo ja, platz is genug, ist halt ein 8 Euro Experiment.

Die Manitou Dichtung müsste aber zu 100 Prozent passen, was imo besser ist als Öldichtungen, die halten das Öl effektiv in der Gabel, in meiner Travis hab ich locker 80ml pro Seite an Schmieröl drin, und auf den Standrohren ist nur ein hauch von Schmieröl, nichtmal soviel das der Finger schmierig ist wenn man drüber fährt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hab ich das aufgrund der Informationsdichte des Threads überlesen, aber was versprecht ihr euch davon, so viel Öl in der Gabel zu haben?

Mein Plan ist - nachdem ich die Gabel unten dicht bekommen habe - auf jeder Seite das Fett raus zu machen und dann ca. 15 - 20 ml W2,5 einzufüllen um ein besseres Ansprechverhalten zu haben.

Aber wozu mehr Öl?


----------



## decolocsta (15. Juni 2009)

Gabel unten dicht is mit 2 O-Ringen aus dem Baumarkt leicht zu realisieren.

Mehr Öl = bessere Schmierung...

wenn sich das Öl erstmal verteilt hat, kleben schoma locker 15ml an der Innenseite vom Casting also in "" mehr Öl tut nicht weh und bringt auf jedenfall was...

...meine alte Travis war echt halb Tot als ich sie bekommen hab, erst nachdem ich sie mit sehr viel Schmieröl versorgt hab, also mit 60ml + hat sie angefangen zu zeigen was in ihr steckt, bei der Duro ist es sicher auch nicht unvorteilhaft mehr Öl in der Gabel zu haben solange es keine Nachteile hat....das Optimum wäre sicher wenn die Gabel komplett mit Öl befüllt wäre, klar ist das schmarn, dient ja nur als Beispiel, und ich will halt einfach mehr als 20ml drin haben, bei 45ml hab ich keinen Progressionsanstieg also auch keine Nachteile, evtl. mach ich 60 rein und ich bin mir sicher das die Gabel sogar soviel packt ohne dass das Luftpolster zu klein wird.


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juni 2009)

An Matou, #54 bzw. meine Antwort in # 70!

Die Aussage, daß die Schraube unten am Casting nicht die Dämpferkartusche fixiert ist 
FALSCH!!!
Die Schraube greift unten in die Dämpferstange der Kartusche! Das mit dem Distanzring funktioniert aber trotzdem nicht, da er innen kein Gegenlager hat.
Man müßte m.e. innen in der Luftkartusche eine kl. Gummischeibe als Puffer anbringen, oder nach dem Ausfedern ganz leicht wieder einfedern und nicht die vollen 180 bzw. 160 mm austraveln.
Das Problem mit den verölten Standrohren bin ich jetzt mit 2 einfachen O-Ringen angegangen, die ich zw. Ölabstreifer u. dem Schaumstoffring angebracht habe angegangen. Sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus, bin damit aber noch nicht auf dem Trail gewesen. Wenn´s funktioniert geb ich Bescheid.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## decolocsta (16. Juni 2009)

cool, bin gespannt.


Werde auch ma die Evil Seals testen und berichten, kann aber dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo

ich steig hiermal in den Thread ein. Hab mir auch eine Durolux zugelegt und denke sie geht ganz gut. Würde se auch gerne ein bißchen verbessern so wie viele es hier gemacht haben mit anderem Öl und so weiter. Traue mich aber selber irgendwie noch nicht das Ding enfach mal auseinander zuschrauben. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo im Netz ein bebildertes How-To wie man es macht? Damit man mal sieht, was einen erwartet, wenn man die Schrauben löst und die Kartuschen rausnimmt. Versteh ich das richtig das ich zum tauschen des original Fetts gegen Öl die Kartusche öffnen muss?

Mfg
der Dortmunder


----------



## decolocsta (16. Juni 2009)

die Kartusche musst du nicht öffnen, ich kopier dir ne PM von mir hier rein die ich vorhin jemanden geschickt hab....




> also Zugstufenknopf unten abziehen, kann sein das es recht straff geht aber keine Angst, kann nix putt gehen.
> Unter dem Zugstufenknopf siehst du schon die Aufnahme für einen Inbus Schlüssel,
> da einfach aufdrehen, auf der anderen Seite Ventilkappe abschrauben und mit einem 10er Schlüssel lösen.
> Die Mutter nicht entfernen sondern nur soweit runterschrauben bis sie etwas über das eigentliche Ventil ragt, auf der Zugstufenseite die Schraube auch nicht entfernen, soweit locker schrauben bis noch ca. 2 Gewindegänge über bleiben,
> ...


----------



## Dortmunder79 (16. Juni 2009)

Da ging ja schnell, danke decolocsta. Die Anleitung ist schön detailliert. Wenn das Wetter mal länger richtig schlecht ist und ich Zeit habe werde ich die Gabel mal öffnen.


----------



## _Sync_ (16. Juni 2009)

IIRC sind die Evil Genius Seals maximal 34mm...

O-Ringe sind zwar schon ganz gut, aber nicht so für dynamische Situationen geeignet, da sie anfangen sich zu verdrehen, deswegen bin ich ja auf der Suche nach passenden X-Ringen, gefunden hab ich auch schon was, muss nur mal schauen, dass ich da auch bestellen kann...


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2009)

Shit ja, die Travis hat ja 34er Röhrlies....  hat ich grad irgendwie verpeilt, hm, dann wohl nicht


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Juni 2009)

ohne den gnazen Thread gelesen zu haben.
die 06/07er 66 haben 35mm Dichtungen. Hersteller NOK.

Meiner Erfahrung nach extrem langlebig.


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juni 2009)

Jo, bringen aber nicht den gewünschten Effekt 

Da ja die Zocchi Dichtungen seperate Öldichtungen haben,
die Evilseals haben zwar keine seperaten, sind auch nicht unbedingt
dafür ausgelegt Öl in der Gabel zu halten, aber trotzdem sind Manitous
immer sehr Siffarm, also scheinen die dafür bestens geeignet.

Über Zocchi Dichtungen hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, hätte hier
auch welche vom Kollegen, nur is da die Frage ob man die Öldichtungen
reinbekommt, aber ich gehe davon aus das es gehen würde, jedoch
wäre mir die Variante mit simplem Staubabstreifer tauschen lieber, da
es simpelst wäre


----------



## Bumble (18. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht findet ihr hier was passendes:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/index.html


----------



## berchschorsch (20. Juni 2009)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, was sollen die Schnellspannhebel?



Warum Iiiiiiiiii...?

Das System is absolut genial und sehr steif...



> also Zugstufenknopf unten abziehen, kann sein das es recht straff geht aber keine Angst, kann nix putt gehen.
> Unter dem Zugstufenknopf siehst du schon die Aufnahme für einen Inbus Schlüssel,
> da einfach aufdrehen, auf der anderen Seite Ventilkappe abschrauben und mit einem 10er Schlüssel lösen.
> Die Mutter nicht entfernen sondern nur soweit runterschrauben bis sie etwas über das eigentliche Ventil ragt, auf der Zugstufenseite die Schraube auch nicht entfernen, soweit locker schrauben bis noch ca. 2 Gewindegänge über bleiben,
> ...



@ decolocsta... Ich hab das gerade mal gemacht wie du beschrieben hast, funzt echt sehr gut... Ich hab 10W 40 genommen und mir unten 2 Dichtungen aus ner alten Vergaser Papierdichtung gestanzt... 

Den Schaumstoffring wird man aber öfter ma ölen müssen, oder? Da kommt von unten ja kein Öl dran auch wenn man das Bike aufn Kopf stellt... Oder täusche ich mich da jetzt?

Hau rein...

Tommy


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juni 2009)

du täuscht, da kommt schon immer genug Öl ran.... 

freut mich das es gut geklappt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elobla (20. Juni 2009)

ich hab eine '09 Durolux mit 160mm, Decals unter Lack, QLock,
aber meine Zugstufe zeigt zwischen "ganz auf" und "ganz zu" keinerlei Unterschiede..

generell bin ich zufrieden,die zugstufe könnte aber einen touch schneller sein,
im gegensatz dazu die Druckstufe aber etwas straffer...

meint ihr ich hab noch ne alte Kartusche drinne?

und grad an decolocsta,bist ja auch am basteln..:
würde es funktionieren den Zugstufenkonus etwas abzudrehen,und dafür dickeres Öl zu verwenden,damit die Dämpfung straffer wird?

btw,gibt schon irgendwo explosionszeichnungen zu den Kartuschen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2009)

Elobla schrieb:


> ich hab eine '09 Durolux mit 160mm, Decals unter Lack, QLock,
> aber meine Zugstufe zeigt zwischen "ganz auf" und "ganz zu" keinerlei Unterschiede..
> 
> generell bin ich zufrieden,die zugstufe könnte aber einen touch schneller sein,
> ...



Lese ich das richtig, und Dir federt die Gabel zu schnell aus?


----------



## berchschorsch (20. Juni 2009)

> die zugstufe könnte aber einen touch schneller sein



Ich versteh das eher so das die Zugstufe schneller sein soll...


----------



## decolocsta (20. Juni 2009)

Elobla schrieb:


> ich hab eine '09 Durolux mit 160mm, Decals unter Lack, QLock,
> aber meine Zugstufe zeigt zwischen "ganz auf" und "ganz zu" keinerlei Unterschiede..
> 
> generell bin ich zufrieden,die zugstufe könnte aber einen touch schneller sein,
> ...




Imo hat die Gabel keine richtige Druckstufe.
Oben Luft reinpumpen bringt auch nichts, damit wirst du leider Leben
müssen. 

Es scheint als ob du ne fehlerhafte Kartusche verbaut hast,
man merkt zwischen ganz offen und geschlossen einen riesen Unterschied.
Würde auch nicht mit dünnerem Öl oder so spielen sondern mir eine Kartusche von Suntour schicken lassen, dann hast du eine funzende 
Zugstufe die auch schnell genug ausfedern sollte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2009)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Ich versteh das eher so das die Zugstufe schneller sein soll...



Tatsächlich. Bin durcheinander gekommen.

Hätte mich jetzt auch schwer gewundert.


----------



## Elobla (20. Juni 2009)

dank euch,..an wen wende ich mich da am besten?
hallo suntour-mods, oder soll ich direkt Suntour ne email schreiben..?

und wegen der Druckstufe:
könnte man nicht an dem Zugstufenventil, also genauer am Bypass der Zugstufe etwas an der Druckstufe machen?
Das Öl für die Zugstufe muss ja erstmal durch,bevor es wieder gedämpft zurück kann,
wenn man da die Öffnungen mit "da-fällt-mir-was-ein" kleiner macht, würde man ja die Druckstufe erhöhen,ohne die Zugstufe zu verändern,vorausgesetzt es kommt genug Öl durch die Öffnungen...

muss sie erstmal auseinandernehmen und das ganze anschauen...


----------



## decolocsta (21. Juni 2009)

Ja, das wäre möglich...! Also das mit dem Durchlass verkleinern.
werde da denk ich auch ma experimentieren.


schreib einfach SR SUNTOUR ne PM, lad irgendwo deine Rechnung hoch und kopiere
den Link in die Mail, dann noch die Adresse von deinem Bikeshop und du bekommst
eine neue Kartusche geschickt.


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Druckstufe würde gehen indem man die Feder die gegen die Scheibe drückt stärker spannt, bisher ist mir aber kein praktikables Design eingefallen womit man das ganze von Aussen bedienen könnte...

Was auch interessant wäre, wenn man mal ausprobiert sich einen Stopfen zu drehen, der das Ölbad abdichtet, damit das Öl nichtmehr unkontrolliert herumschwappt...


----------



## scott-bussi (23. Juni 2009)

Was auch interessant wäre, wenn man mal ausprobiert sich einen Stopfen zu drehen, der das Ölbad abdichtet, damit das Öl nichtmehr unkontrolliert herumschwappt...[/QUOTE]

????? Häh?

Wieso unkontrolliert herumschwappt? Es schwappt doch nur innerhalb der Gabel herum, oder?

Falls Du den Sabber auf den Standrohren meinst, weiß ich trotzdem nicht, was für einen Stopfen du drehen willst.

Also ich habe meine Gabel recht gut abgedichtet bekommen.
1. habe ich unten an den Tauchrohren mit einer kleinen kegelförmigen Fräse eine kleine Fase um die Bohrungen gefräst. Dort paßt wunder bar der kleine O-ring herein, den ich um die Schrauben gelegt habe. Er wird so auch nicht gequetscht und bleibt an der Schraube. So läuft unten nichts mehr heraus.
2. habe ich einen großen O-Ring zw. dem Staubabstreifer und dem in Öl getränkten Schaumstoffring um die Standrohre gelegt. Bei einer 1. Testfahrt funktioniert das recht gut. Ich habe deutlich weniger Ölschmier auf den Standrohren. Ein Langzeittest steht aber noch aus. 

Durch die bessere Abdichtung der Gabel mußte ich den Druck in der Luftkartusche aber absenken, da die Luft im Gabelinneren jetzt scheinbar auch als Luftkammer arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juni 2009)

Vermischt sich aber mit der Luft und gurgelt manchmal...

Das Öl auf der Aussenseite stört mich momentan nicht, bin aber auf der suche nach einem passenden X-Ring..


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juni 2009)

ihr redet aneinander vorbei,
Sync meint in der Dämpfungskartusche, aber da is nix mit abdichten, du brauchst ein variables Volumen, da es sich ja je nach einfedern ändert,
entweder einen beweglichen Trennkolben wie bei Manitou oder eine dehnbare Blase wie es Fox verbaut wären ideen, aber kaum leicht umsetzbar.


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, ich hatte an einen Stopfen gedacht, der mit leichtem Untermaß da drinne ist und einen O-Ring o.ä. hat.

Das sollte sich eigentlich bewegen können, naja ausprobieren kann man das ja immer mal...


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juni 2009)

hm.....hm, hm, denk das wird nicht so leicht realisierbar, lass mich aber gern überzeugen


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juni 2009)

Naja, Plaste Rundmaterial (sollte schon Ölfest sein) auf Durchmesser bringen und ne Nut für nen O-Ring einbringen geht schnell, dann noch n Loch durch um das ganze da reinzubekommen und dann ne Madenschraube rein...

Eigentlich ist das nicht zuviel Aufwand, wenn ich mal Zeit hab werd ich das mal ausprobieren...


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juni 2009)

hm.....entweder stellst du dir das grad falsch vor, oder ich....

auf der Kolbenstange sitzt ja schon die Dämpfung, also geht da kein Trennkolben mehr drauf.
Über der Dämpfung ist nichts, ausser das Öl, also kannst du kein Loch bohren um den Trennkolben mit einer Madenschraube auf dem gestänge zu montieren.

Der Trennkolben müsste frei schwimmend in der Kartusche sein.
Das nächste ist, das Volumen, 10-15ml zuviel Öl verhindert schon das die Gabel voll komprimieren kann, ein Trennkolben nimmt sicher mehr Volumen ein als 15ml Öl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juni 2009)

Das Ding würde ja auch nur auf den Ölspiegel kommen, ist ja nur dazu da, das Öl am rumschwappen zu hindern...

An der eigentlichen Ölmenge wird nichts geändert, nur ein relativ dünner Stopfen ist da drin. Die Madenschraube kommt nur in Stopfen, damit man das teil überhaupt montieren kann...


----------



## decolocsta (23. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber der Luftraum wird kleiner  also komprimiert sich die Luft schneller und evtl. geht das alles nicht mehr aus.... 

Verstehst mich glaub ich grad falsch...


also, jetzt haben wir sagen wir ma 60ml Öl drin....
über dem Öl hast du einen Luftraum, beim Komprimieren der Gabel wird der Luftraum kleiner.
machst du jetzt 80ml Öl rein, wird die Luft so stark komprmiert das der Federweg nicht mehr nutzbar ist.
so, und wenn du da jetzt einen Trennkolben reinbaust nimmt dieser ja auch Raum weg, die 60ml Öl müssen bleiben, da kannst du nix wegnehmen, aber der Luftraum wird trotzdem kleiner, also könnte es evlt. nicht mehr ausgehen.

und auf den Kolben kannst du den Trennkolben auch nicht montieren, dieser muss frei schwimmend sein, ob das klar geht weiß ich nicht.
Aber trotzdem isses eine gute idee von dir, nur kann ich mir halt vorstellen das es evlt. nicht ausgeht.


----------



## _Sync_ (23. Juni 2009)

Das sollte nicht sonderlich dick werden, 5mm maximal. Soviel vom Luftvolumen nimmt das Teil also nicht weg, man muss es eben ausprobieren, ob weniger Druck reichen würde oder es eben nicht geht...

Der Stopfen ist freischwimmend auf dem Ölspiegel, dazu auch die Bohrung, reinstecken und mit nem langen Inbus dichtmachen...


----------



## Elobla (23. Juni 2009)

langsam wär ne zeichnung ganz angebracht...


----------



## decolocsta (24. Juni 2009)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Das sollte nicht sonderlich dick werden, 5mm maximal. Soviel vom Luftvolumen nimmt das Teil also nicht weg, man muss es eben ausprobieren, ob weniger Druck reichen würde oder es eben nicht geht...
> 
> Der Stopfen ist freischwimmend auf dem Ölspiegel, dazu auch die Bohrung, reinstecken und mit nem langen Inbus dichtmachen...




jetzt versteh ich die Sache mit der Bohrung  
Hatte da die ganze Zeit das Prinzip von Manitou im Kopf 

Ich bin jedenfall gespannt,
ich hab mir auch überlegt, man könnte alternativ die Luft komplett aus
der Dämpfung lassen und einfach den Ölspiegel soweit anheben das der Hub gerade noch ausgeht, imo dürfte da dann einiges mehr als Öl reingehen, dadurch verringert man die Möglichkeit das zuviel Luft mit dem Öl vermischt und die Kennline dürfte evtl. auch nen tick progressiver ausfallen, da die Luft schneller komprimiert, das wäre ne schnelle und einfache Lösung mit evtl. netten Nebeneffekt, Stichwort Kennlinie...


----------



## ollo (25. Juni 2009)

so neue Zugstufenkartusche eingebaut und endlich kann man da von Verstellung sprechen, Dank an Suntour  

aber räusper räusper, die Schraube mit dem Innensechskant mit der die Kartusche Fixiert wird, ist dermaßen weich das der Innensechskant jetzt keinen Kannten mehr hat  lässt sich bei der Länge der ganzen Schraube nicht ein Aussensechskant machen nur mal so als vielleicht Verbesserung, den der nächste Ausbau geht nur noch mit ner Zange 

gruß ollo


----------



## decolocsta (25. Juni 2009)

da warst du eindeutig mit etwas zuviel Drehmoment bei der Sache......beim nächsten mal etwas beherzter zur Sache gehen  so ne Schraube bekommst du sicher für umme von Suntour...


----------



## _Sync_ (25. Juni 2009)

Hast du den äusseren oder den inneren genommen?

Bei mir war innen noch eine kleine Kante, die wie Innensechskant aussah, man muss aber den großen nehmen....


----------



## ollo (26. Juni 2009)

war der Größere, aber leider etwas zu unbedacht das Werkzeug angesetzt und schwup di wup war der Sechskant der Schraube "platt" , ist eher was für einen Uhrmacher und nichts für nen Grobmotoriker, Qualitativ ist die Schraube eher was fürs Nähkästchen ......schraube hin schraube her, endlich geht die Zugstufe 

gruß ollo


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2009)

Wie viele Umdrehungen von "total zu" bis "total auf" macht die Verstell-Schraube?

Ich frage deshalb so doof, weil ich im Moment keine Schraube habe, sondern den Imbus nehmen muss und man die Schraube komplett rausdrehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (26. Juni 2009)

mit montierter Schraube lässt sie sich imo nicht mehr komplett rausdrehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> mit montierter Schraube lässt sie sich imo nicht mehr komplett rausdrehen.



Was meinst du damit?


----------



## ollo (27. Juni 2009)

@ dirk says

ca. 3,5 Umdrehungen

gruß ollo


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> mit montierter Schraube lässt sie sich imo nicht mehr komplett rausdrehen.



Bin noch mal in mich gegangen. Jetzt hab ichs kapiert. Stimmt. 

Der Unterschied zwischen der alten und der neuen Kartusche ist beeindruckend.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> @ dirk says
> 
> ca. 3,5 Umdrehungen
> 
> gruß ollo



Hallo ollo, danke.


----------



## ollo (28. Juni 2009)

@ all

geht bei euch die Bremsscheibe auch so Knapp an der Bremssattelbefestigung vorbei, so das die Scheibe ab und an ein stück Material abspant  bei der Lyrik hat die Scheibe 3-4 mm platz bei der Duro 1,5 mm 

möchte nicht wissen was passiert wenn die Gabel sich mal ein bischen mehr verwindet 

gruß ollo


----------



## Qia (28. Juni 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> geht bei euch die Bremsscheibe auch so Knapp an der Bremssattelbefestigung vorbei, so das die Scheibe ab und an ein stück Material abspant  bei der Lyrik hat die Scheibe 3-4 mm platz bei der Duro 1,5 mm
> 
> ...



Japp, fahre aber die schwimmenden Hope Scheiben. Hab da etwas wegfeilen müssen an der Postmounthalterung unten, aber höchstens nen halben mm. Seit dem keinerlei Kontakt mehr zu hören oder zu spüren, auch nicht in hart gefahrenen Kurven. Bei den Hopescheiben haben viele Gabel/Naben-Kombinationen schwierigkeiten.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## berchschorsch (28. Juni 2009)

Bei mir is ca. 1mm Platz bei Hope Floating Disc und Hope Pro II Naben... Dafür musst ich was am Sattel der The One wegfeilen um die Hope Scheiben dran zu kriegen...


----------



## ollo (28. Juni 2009)

ich vergass, habe vorne eine Sunringle Jumping Flea Nabe und 203 mm Schimano Scheiben inkl Bremse dran.....ich finde den Abstand etwas Grenzwertig, wie gut das Magn. etwas weicher ist als die Scheibe.

gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (28. Juni 2009)

So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:

Kann die Durolux einer 66 RC 2 ETA bzw. einer Fox 36 VAN R ernsthaft das Wasser reichen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Juni 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> Kann die Durolux einer 66 RC 2 ETA bzw. einer Fox 36 VAN R ernsthaft das Wasser reichen?



Nein.


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Juni 2009)

lohnt der umstieg von ner z1 light eta auf die 160er durolux?


----------



## Freistiler (29. Juni 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> Kann die Durolux einer 66 RC 2 ETA bzw. einer Fox 36 VAN R ernsthaft das Wasser reichen?



Der Fox nich', bei der 66 wird's knapp finde ich.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Juni 2009)

lord helmchen schrieb:


> nein.


----------



## ollo (29. Juni 2009)

wenn eine Duro eine höhere Brems- und Verdrehsteifigkeit als die Gabel vom Fuchs hat ......ja

Wenn Du auf Marken und Kohle ausgeben stehst .....Nein



gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Juni 2009)

Piefke schrieb:


> So jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische:
> 
> Kann die Durolux einer 66 RC 2 ETA bzw. einer Fox 36 VAN R ernsthaft das Wasser reichen?



Du willst den Vergleich mit zwei Stahlfedergabeln?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Juni 2009)

Freistiler schrieb:


> bei der 66 wird's knapp finde ich.



Nur wenn du zu blöd bist die RC2 Kartusche zu bedienen.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2009)

Habe einen interessanten Testbericht auf Youtube gefunden:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBCOp0TXrMo&feature=related"]YouTube - Liteville 0001 xvid[/ame]

jetz wo ich sehe wie ungedämpft die Gabel ausfedert überlege ich auch ob 2.5er Öl nicht Sinn machen würde....ah...stop, im Video ist ja noch das Werkssetup das viel zu träge  war....

jetzt würde der liebe Qia warsch. einen Backflip machen wenn er ins Flat ohne Helm Dropt.... 



Muss hier korrigieren...eig. hab ich das Video nicht gefunden, das war der Liebe Lord Helmchen, dennoch musste ich es posten, der Fremdscham hat ihn abgehalten.... 


Poppt der Qia die Alte oder darf die nur halten und doofes gequassel ertragen?


Sind die Liteville Schriftzüge so original oder hat Qia extre große noch auffälligere von Liteville geordert damit auch die Jungs auf der ISS wissen was der Herr fährt?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Juni 2009)

*
FAKT 1: Wer die Gabel so schnell fährt hat den Sinn der Dämpfung nicht kapiert. *

Fakt 2: Der Gürtel ist so schmal das die Frau sicher auch unten Lippenstift trägt um sich nicht nackt zu fühlen.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2009)

Wieso eig. mit 2,5er Öl rumhantieren...?

Dämpfungskartusche raus.....und nur mit der Luftkartusche fahren...spart gewicht....ist schnell, schnell = gut.


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2009)

Yeah, Deco und Helmy in Action.   Haut rein Jungs.

Wegen der Dame seid ihr, euren Kommentaren nach zu urteilen, aber schon bissl neidisch.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Yeah, Deco und Helmy in Action.   Haut rein Jungs.
> 
> Wegen der Dame seid ihr, euren Kommentaren nach zu urteilen, aber schon bissl neidisch.



Nee. Da fehlen (LANGE!!!) rote Haare, Sommersprossen, blaue Augen und ein paar Gramm auf den Rippen


----------



## Qia (30. Juni 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Yeah, Deco und Helmy in Action.   Haut rein Jungs.
> 
> Wegen der Dame seid ihr, euren Kommentaren nach zu urteilen, aber schon bissl neidisch.



Naja, Menschen, die nix besseres zu tun haben, als andere Menschen entsprechend ihres eigenen psychischen Mangels regelmässig fehl zu interpretieren, übersehen gern und/oder verdrehen auch gern die Tatsachen um ihre eigene Komfortzone zu wahren....andernfalls würde das wohl zu schweren depressiven Phasen führen....

Wie auch immer...die beiden Flame.-Anfänger tun sich ansich ja ganz gut, nur die Technik des Flamens lässt etwas an Würze zu wünschen übrig.....fürs Kabarett reichts gerade mal fürn Gastauftritt.

Poppen? 

Bezüglich Zugstufe: Ist definitiv zu langsam in der Werkseinstellung. Ich habe tatsächlich die alte Kartusche (2008er).

Einige Leute habe hier ja deutlich vom Unterschied der alten zur neuen Kartusche gesprochen, da ist mir dann aufgefallen wo der eigentliche Unterschied liegt oder liegen sollte...und das dann mit dem Originalöl, welches dann ja auch das richtige Druckstufenverhältnis haben sollte.

Im Wesentlichen hätte ich gern einfach einen wirklichen Einstellbereich von "zu schnell" bis "zu langsam".

Bei meinem eigenen Einsatz an der alten Kartusche ist es zwar weit besser geworden, aber da sollte von Werk aus mehr gehen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (30. Juni 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> *
> FAKT 1: Wer die Gabel so schnell fährt hat den Sinn der Dämpfung nicht kapiert. *



Aha. Der Lord hat gesprochen.

Was das Wegtauchen bei schnellen aufeinander folgenden Schlägen und daraus folgendes Durchschlagen (Bottom out) betrifft (das tut die Gabel), lassen wir hier einfach mal die Tatsachen beiseite. 

Klingt Fachmännisch.

Mir erschien sie am Anfang schnell genug, war aber n Irrtum.


Was den Gürtel meiner Frau betrifft: Im Gegenzug zu Deinen unangebrachten Meldungen zu den Eigenheiten ihrer Weiblichkeit speziell unterhalb des Gürtels gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es durchaus Gründe hatte, warum Du das bemerkt hast... Phantasien...des Einsamen Freiheit! 


Grüße
Qia


----------



## Dortmunder79 (1. Juli 2009)

auch ganz interessant

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XinHu6yuiwE"]YouTube - SR. Suntour Durolux Test Cam[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (1. Juli 2009)

Ja, interessant wie doof man sein kann eine Gabel total beschissen abzustimmen so das sie bei einem Bunnyhop durchschlägt.

Setup steht ja in den Comments, der hat mehr Luft in der Dämpfung, wo sie garnix bringt und weniger in der Luftkartusche, sprich
er verwechselt da irgendwas.....lächerlich sowas.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juli 2009)

Die Dämpfung der Gabel arbeitet schön schnell, wie mir schein. Aber ich muss auch sagen, sie ist zu weich abgestimmt. Waren ja jetzt nicht wirklich große Schläge dabei, die die Gabel hat wegfedern müssen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die Dämpfung der Gabel arbeitet schön schnell, wie mir schein. Aber ich muss auch sagen, sie ist zu weich abgestimmt. Waren ja jetzt nicht wirklich große Schläge dabei, die die Gabel hat wegfedern müssen.



Video 2 ist echt toll - 14cm Hubausnutzung beim runter fahren eines Gehweges. Ich glaube er hätte eher ein CC mit SID kaufen sollen, selbst die wäre beim meisten von dem was der da zusammen fährt kaum überfordert gewesen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2009)

Lieber Qia,

Ich weiß, du hast zuviel Freizeit. Tue uns allein bitte einen Gefallen, geh nach Hause, mach den Rechner aus, kümmer dich um deine Frau, gib ihr was zu essen. *Und bitte versuch NIE WIEDER Leuten zu erzählen wie sie ihre Fahrwerke abstimmen sollen.* 

So schnell wie du deine Gabel abgestimmt hast kann die Gabel ihrer Funktion nicht wirklich sinnvoll nachkommen. Deco hat Recht, reiß den Dämpfer ganz raus, spart Gewicht und kann dir deine Performance nicht noch weiter verreißen. Durch dünneres Öl versaust du dir die sowieso kaum vorhandene Druckstufe noch mehr. 

Der Durolux fehlt es aber sowieso an einer sinnvollen Druckstufe, ich hoffe Suntour fällt die nächsten Jahre noch was besseres ein als das was drin ist, weil das gefällt mir noch überhaupt nicht. 

Ne Durolux Kartusche hab ich grad auf der Werkbank liegen, komplex ist was anderes.  Wo nix drin ist, kann man leider auch nicht viel "tunen".

MfG
Stefan


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2009)

da bekommt der Begriff Leerlauf einen ganz neuen Sinn


----------



## Qia (2. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Lieber Qia,
> 
> Ich weiß, du hast zuviel Freizeit. Tue uns allein bitte einen Gefallen, geh nach Hause, mach den Rechner aus, kümmer dich um deine Frau, gib ihr was zu essen. *Und bitte versuch NIE WIEDER Leuten zu erzählen wie sie ihre Fahrwerke abstimmen sollen.*
> 
> ...



Ja Chef. 



Du kannst Dir ja selber ne Druckstufe bauen.....ist bei der Gabel ja keine Zauberei. 

P.s.: Ich habs mir einfach gemacht und mir einfach ne 2009er Kartusche eingebaut. Die Funzt genau so wies sein soll. Hab Die gestern zugesandt bekommen durch den geilen Service hier.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2009)

Hi


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Juli 2009)




----------



## Qia (2. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


>



Genau das hätte ich Dir auch geraten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (2. Juli 2009)

könnt ihr euch bitte per pm zermetzeln.
danke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Juli 2009)

jota schrieb:


> könnt ihr euch bitte per pm zermetzeln.
> danke



Danke für deinen Spam Beitrag.


----------



## berchschorsch (4. Juli 2009)

Hat von euch jemand ma die Durolux gewogen?

Ich hab meine gerade ausgebaut und wollt die vom Gewicht mit der 55 ATA2 vergleichen, 2700g mit Öltuning in den Tauchrohren (90ml 10w40) und nem 203er Bremsadapter der noch dran war, dafür ist der Schaft auf 188mm gekürzt... Lenkerferbedienung und Steckachse waren natürlich dabei beim wiegen...

Ist aber ein Himmelweiter Unterschied zu den 2300g die Suntour angegeben hat letztes Jahr oder ist das mittlerweile korrigiert worden?


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

in meiner Gallerie is ein Bild auf der Waage, irgendwas um die 2,6 Kilo uncut


----------



## berchschorsch (4. Juli 2009)

...


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ma die Durolux gewogen?
> ..
> 
> Ist aber ein Himmelweiter Unterschied zu den 2300g die Suntour angegeben hat letztes Jahr oder ist das mittlerweile korrigiert worden?



Sorry aber wem jukt das Gewicht bei einem Rad mit 160/180 mm Federweg?
500 g hin oder her ist doch (mir) Wurst!
Bau ich die Speedball ab, hab ich auch 600 g gespart aber weniger Spaß beim biken.
Kauf ich ne FUX hab ich mehr als das doppelte ausgegeben....irgend was ist immer 

PS: Das Gewicht bezieht sich (meines Wissens) auf die 1.5 Gabel...und die hat nen Aluschaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (5. Juli 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Sorry aber wem jukt das Gewicht bei einem Rad mit 160/180 mm Federweg?




Das kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden



Jep !!!


----------



## berchschorsch (5. Juli 2009)

> Sorry aber wem jukt das Gewicht bei einem Rad mit 160/180 mm Federweg?
> 500 g hin oder her ist doch (mir) Wurst!
> Bau ich die Speedball ab, hab ich auch 600 g gespart aber weniger Spaß beim biken.
> Kauf ich ne FUX hab ich mehr als das doppelte ausgegeben....irgend was ist immer
> ...




Wer sagt das es mich stört? Aber die Angaben der Herstellser sollten ja schon stimmen da man danach Kaufentscheidungen trifft, das Gewicht stand auch bei den 1 1/8" mit Stahlschaft letztes Jahr...


----------



## Caranamarth (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz,

hab mich jetzt durch nahezu alle Durolux Threads durchgelesen.
Fahr z.zt. ne 66rv von 07 in meinem ghost nortshore und überlege, die gegen ne Duro zu ersetzen. Gründe dafür wären das geringere Gewicht (~400-500g?) die Absenkfunktion (muss hier meistens so 5-10km Straße bergauf fahren um zu den eigentlichene Trails zu kommen) und natürlich der günstige Preis. 
Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass die rv nich so die richtige Gabel für mich ist. Auf den hiesigen Trails und auch im Bikepark (Wibe, Willingen, Hahnenklee) nutzt die Gabel nie mehr als 15,5-16cm Federweg (spring zwar auch nicht die wirklich dicken dinger, hab ich aber auch nicht vor). Ne weichere Feder gibts ja anscheinend nicht für die 07er modelle...

Von daher, würd ich mal um eure Einschätzung bitten, ob die Gabel für mich taugt, oder obs im vergleich zur 66 eher ein Rückschritt wär...

mfg, Caranamarth


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Juli 2009)

Caranamarth schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> hab mich jetzt durch nahezu alle Durolux Threads durchgelesen.
> Fahr z.zt. ne 66rv von 07 in meinem ghost nortshore und überlege, die gegen ne Duro zu ersetzen. Gründe dafür wären das geringere Gewicht (~400-500g?) die Absenkfunktion (muss hier meistens so 5-10km Straße bergauf fahren um zu den eigentlichene Trails zu kommen) und natürlich der günstige Preis.
> ...



Du musst bei der 66 mit den Ölständen spielen damit du den vollen Federweg raus bekommst, für nähres kannste mir gerne ne PN schreiben. 
07er Modell kriegt man problemlos dazu alle 180mm zu nutzen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Caranamarth (6. Juli 2009)

Nehmen wir einmal an, ich würde nach einigem rumprobieren die ölstände (luft vorspannung ist sowieso kein drin) so hinbekommen, dass die 66 den ganzen Federweg freigibt, könnte sich dann ein Umstieg noch lohnen?
Mal nebenbei, die 66 is die erste "große" federgabel die ich besitze. Hab da also kaum Vergelichsmöglichkeiten, auch was den Vergleich zwischen Stahlfeder und Luftgabeln angeht. Bin deswegen jedoch auch nicht einer, der jeden kleinen Performanceunterschied spüren wird (wohl eher im Gegenteil)... bin vorher mal ne RockShox Tora 318 gefahren und war damit recht zufrieden - konnte also nach dem Wechsel zur 66 (und nen anderen Rahmen natürlich) keinen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten feststellen, obwohl das ja wohl zu erwarten wäre, oder?

Im Endeffekt würd ich gern wissen, ob die allgemeine Performance der Duro (nach dem hier oft beschriebenen Grundtuning) mit der der RV mithalten kann. Vom Preis her würden ja keine großen Kosten entstehen (66 verkaufen, Duro kaufen) und als Bonus gäbs dann quasi die absenkung, gewicht etc.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Juli 2009)

die 66 ist ne gute Gabel mit erprobter Kartuschentechnik und Stahlfedern, die Performance liegt auf einem überaus akzeptabel hohen Niveau.

Ein Umstieg würde sich nicht weiter lohnen - zumindest meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juli 2009)

Im Endeffekt würd ich gern wissen, ob die allgemeine Performance der Duro (nach dem hier oft beschriebenen Grundtuning) mit der der RV mithalten kann. Vom Preis her würden ja keine großen Kosten entstehen (66 verkaufen, Duro kaufen) und als Bonus gäbs dann quasi die absenkung, gewicht etc.[/QUOTE]


Also ich bin anderer Meinung als "Lord Helmchen" auch wenn der hier der große Zampano ist.
Gerade wenn Du nicht ständig die härtesten Drops u. Downhillpisten fährst lohn sich meiner "bescheidenen Meinung" nach die Umrüstung. Vorteile: geringeres Gewicht, stufenlos absenkbar, auf Knopfdruck Absenkbar, im Ansprechverhalten o.K., bei mir seit über einem Jahr kein Verschleiß der Führungsbuchsen (im gemäßigen Einsatz!), Top Service von Suntour!!
Nachteile: Eine Stahlfedergabel ist sensibler! Hat keine regelbare Druckstufe (Sollte bei Deinem Einsatz aber nicht weiter schlimm sein! Ich vermisse sie jedenfalls nicht!)

Für den Preis ist die Durolux meiner Meinung nach die 1. Wahl!


----------



## Caranamarth (6. Juli 2009)

Druckstufe is dazu da, um Wippen bergauf zu unterdrücken, oder? Wenn ja wird mir das nicht fehlen, hat die 66 ja auch nicht...
Bin noch ein wenig unentschlossen, weil sehr viele Leute ja auf die Qualität der "Made in Italy" Zocchis schwören... andererseits hat mir das, was man hier im Forum von dem Suntour Service liest auch sehr gut gefallen. Obwohl es natürlich doch besser ist, wenn man erst gar keinen Service braucht.
Vllt kommen ja noch ein paar mehr Meinungen


----------



## jota (6. Juli 2009)

made in italy ist geschichte ,suntour baut die neueren marzocchis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (6. Juli 2009)

Also, soweit ich mir die Gabel angesehen habe, ist die Druckstufe in der Gabel soetwas wie eine art "selbstregulierende Druckstufe". 

Zumindest sieht das so aus, weil von innen ein Schim mit einer Feder gegen den Dämpferkolben gedrückt wird. 

So wie das aussieht, wirkt der Luftdruck, der von oben eingefüllt wird dann auch als Regulierung für diesen Federdruck mit und nicht nur gegen das aufschäumen des Öls. Die Technik ist zwar sehr einfach, aber effektiv. Und das erklärt auch, warum sich die Gabel von oben gedrückt anfühlt als hätte sie ein hohes Losbrechmoment, was aber beim Fahren ganz und gar nicht so ist.

Das müsste aber bedeuten, dass ein höherer Druck dazu führt, dass die Gabel leichter anspricht.......das müsste ich mal testen. Andererseits erhöht der Mehrdruck in der VCC-Kammer (rechts oben) mit Sicherheit die Progression und auch die Gabelhärte.

Dann folgt natürlich daraus, dass die Gabel bei einem ganz bestimmten Druck optimal arbeitet. Daher hat Suntour wohl auch am Anfang unterschiedliche Drücke für die VCC-Kammer angegeben.

Aber klar ist dann, dass es sich um eine Art Plattformdämpfung handelt.
Oder minimal regelbarer Druckstufe handelt.

Kann sein dass ich völlig daneben liege....aber ein Test wirds zeigen.

Das einzige was mich an der Gabel stört ist diese Gewicht. Ich habe die Gabel nämlich auch in dem Glauben gekauft, sie hätte 2,3 Kilo.

Die Funktion ist sehr gut.
Die Endprogressieon kann man durchaus mit der Menge des Dämpferöls beinflussen. Da reichen dann aber wirklich wenige ml (10-20) um da etwas zu bewirken. 

Meine neue Dämpferkartusche scheint von Werk aus mehr Öl zu haben, weil ich den Federweg jetzt erst wirklich bei ganz harten Sachen ausnutze...sonst bleibt meist 1 -1,5cm übrig...genauso  passt das für mich.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## scott-bussi (6. Juli 2009)

Mit den Drücken in der oberen u. der unteren Luftkammer kann man sehr viel experimentieren. Mehr Druck in der oberen Kammer bewirkt nach meiner Erfahrung keine Änderung der Druckstufe, wohl aber nimmt die Progression zu (allerdings auch die "Federhärte") Am Anfang bin ich mit 6-7 bar oben und 4-6 bar unten gefahren. So stand es auch in der Bed.-Anleitung! Später hieß es dann von SR man soll oben weniger Druck als unten fahren (2.5-5 Bar), unten soviel wie nötig bzw. bis der Negativfederweg paßt. Beide Einstellungen funktionieren.
Ich habe den Eindruck, wenn man unten den niedrigen und oben den höheren Druck fährt ist die Gabel etwas sensibler. Ob das an einer Veränderung der Druckstufe oder aber am niedrigen Druck in der Hauptluftkammer liegt?????
Wenn man nach der neuen Anleitung oben zw. 2,5 u. 5 bar hereinmacht, stelle ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied fest, wenn man den Druck verändert. Von der Plattform habe ich allerdings auch noch nichts gemerkt. Im Wiegetritt wippt meine Gabel recht ordentlich (bei 180mm finde ich das aber vollkommen i.O., sonst sollte man was Anderes fahren.)
Abgesenkt auf 140mm wippt´s eben ein paar cm weniger.
Ich habe aber den Eindruck, daß die Gabel nach etwas ruppigen Abfahrten nicht mehr so sensibel arbeitet bzw. verhärtet. Weiß aber nicht ob das nur ein Gefühl oder tatsächlich so ist.
Auch mit der Zugstufe bin ich noch unentschlossen. Manchmal bin ich der Meinung ich müßte sie ganz offen fahren, dann wiederum drehe ich sie langsamer und bin der Meinung das Rad liegt ruhiger!???
Liegt das an der Gabel oder daran, daß ich nicht genug Ahnung von der Abstimmung habe??? Tatsache ist, daß viele Leute mit den Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten ihrer Federelemente hoffnungslos überfordert sind. Für die kann eine simple Gabel wie die Durolux eine echte Erleichterung sein, statt eine Supergabel mit zig Einstellmöglichkeiten, die völlig falsch eingestellt ist!!!


----------



## berkel (6. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute meine Durolux (180mm) abgeholt, 2.372g (out of the box) inkl. FR20 Achse (normale Steckachse), 1.5 Schaft mit 271mm, ohne Fernbedienung. Bin gespannt wie die sich im Vergleich zu meiner 36er Talas macht.



scott-bussi schrieb:


> Tatsache ist, daß viele Leute mit den Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten ihrer Federelemente hoffnungslos überfordert sind. Für die kann eine simple Gabel wie die Durolux eine echte Erleichterung sein, statt eine Supergabel mit zig Einstellmöglichkeiten, die völlig falsch eingestellt ist!!!



Ich bin auch absolut kein Abtimmungsexperte, hab da auch irgendwie keine richtige Lust mich damit übermäßig zu beschäftigen, ich will fahren und nicht schrauben. Mir ist da eine gute "08/15" Werksgrundabstimmung lieber und ich passe dann nur noch Luftdruck (Federhärte) und Zugstufe an, auch wenn ich vielleicht das letzte Quäntchen Performance verschenke. Die Möglichkeiten sich als Laie zu verzetteln und das Setup total zu verhunzen sind bei "high-low-speed-compression-beginning-ending-stroke-rebound-damping-adjustment" zu groß.


----------



## Caranamarth (6. Juli 2009)

jota schrieb:


> made in italy ist geschichte ,suntour baut die neueren marzocchis.



meine ist ja ne 07er, also eine der letzten aus Italien wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Was seid ihr denn so vor dem Wechsel zur Durolux gefahren? Jemand vor dem Wechsel Stahlfeder wie 66 oder Domain gefahren?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juli 2009)

Grad gelesen das es um ne RV ging, die hat ja wirklich kein C. Ohne C isses wieder was ganz anderes, gabs das Ding überhaupt AfterMarket?
Ich hasse das MZ OEM WirrWarr. 

Wenn das so ist wäre die Durolux doch ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


@Qia
Egal wie toll du die Dämpfung der Durolux findest, die Druckstufe taugt nix.

@scott-bussi
Wenn die 66 kein C hat, dann hast du Recht. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Caranamarth (7. Juli 2009)

Scheints 2007 als Aftermarket gegeben zu haben. Ist diese hier Zocchi Homepage

So wies aussieht werd ich mir wohl die Durolux holen. Dann kann ich auch mal das 1.5er Steurrohr ausnutzen.

@Qia: Warum willste deine Durolux verkaufen, wenn du damit so zufrieden bist?


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2009)

vllt. baut ja Liteville endlich Gabeln...


----------



## Qia (7. Juli 2009)

Caranamarth schrieb:


> @Qia: Warum willste deine Durolux verkaufen, wenn du damit so zufrieden bist?



Weil sie mir zu schwer ist für den leichten Rahmen. Ich dachte sie hätte 2,3 Kilo ungekürzt und das war schon Schmerzgrenze. Die Gabel ist wirklich ne Gute....auch die Druckstufe ist völlig O.K für den Hobbybiker. Sowas gehört auf einen Freerider oder nen schweres Enduro.

Ich werde wieder was leichteres fahren aber auf jedenfall Steckachse und mind 150mm. Und die Absenkung hab ich im Grunde nicht gebraucht bei meinem Rahmen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2009)

Druckstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Juli 2009)

Falls es interessiert, ich bin vor der Durolux eine MZ AM2 von 07 (made in Italy) gefahren. 

Gabel hat auch gut funktioniert, sah an meinem Rahmen aufgrund der 32er Standrohre aber wie Kinderspielzeug aus. Bin allerdings nicht so das Sensibelchen, was die Funktion von Federgabeln angeht.

Die MZ war zwar leichter, hatte allerdings auch 2 cm weniger Federweg.

Die Durolux fahre ich unten mit 5,5 - 6 bar und oben mit 4. Wiege mit Kampfausrüstung ~100 Kilo und dieses Setup funktioniert mit recht weit offener Dämpfung gut. Hatte bei einem Sprung über 5 Treppenstufen ins Flache mit Kabelbinder abgegriffen und gemessene 17,5 cm FW genutzt. Mehr FW werde ich in der Praxis wohl nicht nutzen, aber den halben cm schenk ich mir. Die Gabel hat so 5,5 cm Sag. Auch O.K. Muss noch sagen, dass ich eine neue Dämpferkartusche von SR drin habe (Danke dafür). Bin also rundum zufrieden. Lediglich habe ich immer noch einen abgerissenen Dämpferknopf, weswegen auf der Dämpferseite das Öl unten wieder raussifft. Aber das bekomme ich auch noch in den Griff.

Ich kann die Gabel empfehlen, wobei ich davon überzeugt bin, dass Totem Coil und Co. sicher besser funktionieren. Da mache ich mir nix vor, aber für mich reicht es.


----------



## Qia (7. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Druckstufe?



Ja, Druckstufe. Ich weiß nicht, was für Dich ne Druckstufe bedeutet, aber der Kolben da in der Kartusche hat einen Verschluss mit einem Shim der durch eine Feder gegen den Kolben gedrückt wird. Ich halte das für eine Druckstufe. Wenn auch eine sehr einfache. 

Aber ein Tuner müsste ja in der Lage sein , auf der Basis des vorhandenen, dort eine vernünftige Shim-Basierte Druckstufe hinzubauen unter Verzicht oder zusätzlicher Vorspannung der Feder. Vielleicht sogar mit einem kleinen Zusatz-Kolben. So aufwendig wäre so eine Shimbasierte Druckstufe sicher nicht, dass sich die Arbeit nicht lohnen würde. Bei dem Grundgerüst auf jeden Fall.

Bei mir wird die Gabel jedenfalls beim einfedern gedämpft. Also wirkt da auch eine Druckdämpfung. Vor allem bei der neuen Kartusche wird mehr abgefangen.

Wie würdest denn Du das nennen, was da eingebaut ist?

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ja, Druckstufe. Ich weiß nicht, was für Dich ne Druckstufe bedeutet, aber der Kolben da in der Kartusche hat einen Verschluss mit einem Shim der durch eine Feder gegen den Kolben gedrückt wird. Ich halte das für eine Druckstufe. Wenn auch eine sehr einfache.
> 
> Aber ein Tuner müsste ja in der Lage sein , auf der Basis des vorhandenen, dort eine vernünftige Shim-Basierte Druckstufe hinzubauen unter Verzicht oder zusätzlicher Vorspannung der Feder. Vielleicht sogar mit einem kleinen Zusatz-Kolben. So aufwendig wäre so eine Shimbasierte Druckstufe sicher nicht, dass sich die Arbeit nicht lohnen würde. Bei dem Grundgerüst auf jeden Fall.
> 
> ...



Ich würde behaupten das du von Dämpfungen im Allgemeinen und von Druckstufen im besonderen keine Ahnung hast. 
Das die Gabel eine einfach gestrickte Druckstufe hat bestreitet niemand. Das sie sinnvoll funktioniert wird bestritten.

Die Druckstufe ist mir Hausmitteln nicht "tunebar". Mal fix einen anderen Kolben zupacken geht auch nicht. Wie stellst du dir das denn bitte vor? Für eine wirklich shimbasierte Dämpfung sind die Kräfte in der Gabel einfach mal viel zu niedrig. Einfach gesagt - was du laberst ist  - wie so oft - grober Unfug.

Ich bin noch dabei mir was einfallen zu lassen, aber ich glaub noch nicht daran das man da wirklich was basteln kann. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten das du von Dämpfungen im Allgemeinen und von Druckstufen im besonderen keine Ahnung hast.



Super....da kannste Dich dann gleich mit allen anderen Menschen ein reihen, die ne fettes Ego haben und lustige Sachen sagen. (otto?) 



> Das die Gabel eine einfach gestrickte Druckstufe hat bestreitet niemand. Das sie sinnvoll funktioniert wird bestritten.



Doch, wurde es. So wenig Ahnung ich auch vom Leben und sonst allem haben mag, so sicher ist 42 und die Tatsache, dass das bestritten wurde.



> Die Druckstufe ist mir Hausmitteln nicht "tunebar".



öh....Hausmittelchen?  Ich sagte die Arbeit würde sich für nen Tuner lohnen. Die Gabel hat mehr als nur Potential.



> Mal fix einen anderen Kolben zupacken geht auch nicht. Wie stellst du dir das denn bitte vor? Für eine wirklich shimbasierte Dämpfung sind die Kräfte in der Gabel einfach mal viel zu niedrig. Einfach gesagt - was du laberst ist  - wie so oft - grober Unfug.



Aha...und in anderen Gabeln mit Kartuschen  ist sie dann gross genug? Gehts noch?

Mal abgesehen davon bietet der Raum unter dem Verschlusshim doch genug platz für Einfälle. Da der Kolben aufgeschraubt ist, könnte ein ganz besonder Motivierter da ja auch was basteln.

Soweit ich das einschätze würde es doch völlig reichen, für bestimmte Einsatzgebiete den Hauptdurchfluss etwas zu verlangsamen (Federvorspannung?) und dafür aber einen Bypass für die Lowspeedstufe integrieren würde. Dass ist doch echt nicht so eine Zauberei. 



> Ich bin noch dabei mir was einfallen zu lassen, aber ich glaub noch nicht daran das man da wirklich was basteln kann.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Na, dann lass mal sehen...

Bei Deinem fett getunten Foren-Ego mit Spurverbreiterung und Selbstdarstellungs-CW-Wert-optimierung (was zahlt man für sowas?)...sollte Dir auch was einfallen!  

Sonst glaubt Dir hier ja niemand mehr was...*fies grinst* 

Lg
Qia


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Juli 2009)

@Lord Helmchen u. Quia!

Wie alt seid Ihr eigentlich?? Ich glaube eine sachliche Diskussion des Themas würde echt mehr nutzen als euer gegenseitiges niedermetzeln! Ist echt nervig.

@Lord Helmchen

Bitte nicht wieder diese dämliche "Spam" Antwort!!!

Darüberhinaus interessieren mich trotzdem alle Tuningmaßnahmen, die mit vernünftigem Aufwand zu realisieren sind!


----------



## moudi (9. Juli 2009)

Frage zur Durolux. Auf der website seh ich nur das Modell mit 180-140mm travel.
Kann diese auf 160-120mm umgebaut werden,oder gibts die so zu kaufen?
Habe nirgendwo etwas gefunden.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (9. Juli 2009)

Von der Suntour Homepage: 
Note

Lever for Remote travel adjust included / *160 - 120mm travel available* / QLOC system type bottom cas 

Ist also so zu kaufen. Mit 2 Minuten Aufwand bei Google hättstes wahrscheinlich selbst gefunden


----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

moudi schrieb:


> Frage zur Durolux. Auf der website seh ich nur das Modell mit 180-140mm travel.
> Kann diese auf 160-120mm umgebaut werden,oder gibts die so zu kaufen?
> Habe nirgendwo etwas gefunden.
> 
> Danke



Ich verkaufe genau so eine....in Weiß ohne Decals 2009er Innenleben...3 Monate alt.

Bilder im Album.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juli 2009)

die war schon 3 Monate alt als du den Thread aufgemacht hast du Schnarchnase


----------



## moudi (9. Juli 2009)

Caranamarth schrieb:


> Von der Suntour Homepage:
> Note
> 
> Lever for Remote travel adjust included / *160 - 120mm travel available* / QLOC system type bottom cas
> ...



Falls du englisch kannst.Dieser Satz heisst soviel wie, das der hebel für remote travel adjust enthalten ist.
Heisst für mich das sie umgebaut wird


----------



## Caranamarth (9. Juli 2009)

Ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber das ist kein Satz, sondern ne Aufzählung von drei einzelnen Punkten. Jede für sich ist ne eigene Aussage.

so long,
Caranamarth


----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> die war schon 3 Monate alt als du den Thread aufgemacht hast du Schnarchnase



Sorry, aber das Innenleben ist 2 Wochen (kann man im Forum nachvollziehen) alt und mehr als 3 Monate Betriebszeit hat die Gabel nicht, Du Checker... 

Die Welt ist voller Schlaumeier....


----------



## decolocsta (9. Juli 2009)

bla bla bla, die Gabel is älter als 3 Monate, das is Fakt, verkauf ja auch keine Rahmen der 3 Jahre alt is als neu nur weil ich vor 2 Wochen ein neues Schaltauge drangeschraubt hab, du Schlaumeier.


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> @Qia
> Egal wie toll du die Dämpfung der Durolux findest, die Druckstufe taugt nix.



dem kann ich (leider) nur zustimmen! 

das ding ist weder vernünftig einstell- noch abstimmbar. wenn man dann noch seine zugstufe mit 2.5er öl flotter machen muss, wirkt sich das leider genau so digital auf die druckstufe und damit verbundenes wippen und wegsacken aus

die woche die lyrik gefahren, da fühlte ich mich rein von der gesamten dämpfung her schon in ner anderen liga. ansprechverhalten bei der duro war (die war auch eingefahren) zwar sahniger als (momentan noch) bei der anderen, aber rein dämpfungstechnisch kommt die duro leider nicht an die highend modelle ran

ob das dem fahrer das wert ist, muss er selber entscheiden, mir persönlich: ja
denn lieber mehr ausgegeben und dafür spaß und das was man erwartet als sparen und sich ärgern


----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> bla bla bla, die Gabel is älter als 3 Monate, das is Fakt, verkauf ja auch keine Rahmen der 3 Jahre alt is als neu nur weil ich vor 2 Wochen ein neues Schaltauge drangeschraubt hab, du Schlaumeier.



Du bist ne Laberbirne. Ich habe die Gabel jetzt gute 4 Monate....vermutlich wird die schlecht, wenn sie in der Wohnung steht hm? Und das innenleben ist frisch wien geduschter Fussballerarsch.

Ach ja, ich vergas, Du kaufst Dir ja meist nur Käse.... Und der kann dann auch schlecht werden vom rumstehen.


----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Also ich bin anderer Meinung als "Lord Helmchen" auch wenn der hier der große Zampano ist.



ZAPPELMANN heißt das, soviel Zeit muss sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> dem kann ich (leider) nur zustimmen!
> 
> das ding ist weder vernünftig einstell- noch abstimmbar. wenn man dann noch seine zugstufe mit 2.5er öl flotter machen muss, wirkt sich das leider genau so digital auf die druckstufe und damit verbundenes wippen und wegsacken aus
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die "Druck-Dämpfung" durch einfaches vorspannen der Feder unter dem Kolben schon anpassen kann.

Ausprobieren lohnt sich. Für Lowspeed könnte man sogar nen kleinen Bypass machen.

Aber das ist was für Bastler mit Muße. Ich könnte mir das so vorstellen, dass man in das Hauptshim nen Bypass macht und drüber mit ner 0,2mm Distanz einen etwas kleineren Shim für Highspeed macht. Muss man vermutlich ordentlich rumtüfteln mit Federvorspannung, Distanzen und Shimgrößen, könnte aber funktionieren.

Ich finde, dass die Gabel im härteren Endurobereich wirklich gut ausreicht, denn bei dem richtigen Gabeldruck schlägt die bei mir nie durch und lässt gerade eben 5mm Restfederweg bei härteren Sachen. 

Dafür gibt sie den Federweg tatsächlich sahnig je nach größe des Hindernisses her.

Es ist vielleicht keine Downhillgabel und auch keine Highend Gabel mit allem möglichen Einstellschnickschnak, aber für nen Hobbyenduristren, ders auch mal Krachen lässt und vielleicht etwas mehr auf den Rippen hat, lohnt sich die Gabel alle mal für die Kohle.

Wir reden hier über eine 300 Euro Gabel....dafür ist die Gabel einfach nur Obergeil.

Abgesehen davon ist ja die Dämpfung der 2009er Kartusche mit dem 5 Wt Öl eh schnell genug beim Ausfedern.

Ich mit meinen 73 Kilo könnte damit durchaus Downhillrennen fahren auch mit an Bastelei etwas Einsatz um da mehr Performance herauszuholen. Die Bastelei kostet ein paar Stunden Grips, Schrauberei und ein paar Cent Materialkosten für Teile von nem Tuningunternehmen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die "Druck-Dämpfung" durch einfaches vorspannen der Feder unter dem Kolben schon anpassen kann.
> 
> Ausprobieren lohnt sich. Für Lowspeed könnte man sogar nen kleinen Bypass machen
> 
> Wir reden hier über eine 300 Euro Gabel....dafür ist die Gabel einfach nur Obergeil.



nunja, das vorspannen hatte bei mir den effekt, dass die gabel deutlich schlechter im lowspeedbereich absprach und an stufen nach wie vor weggesackt ist. bypass... das risiko, da was zu versauen, ist sehr groß. und ich hatte eine 2009er kartusche, auch die war deutlich zu langsam und nicht wirklich fahrbar

für 300 in dem bereich ist sie sicher ihr geld wert, da geb ich dir recht. aber es gibt eben leute, die dann den fahrspaß über den preis stellen, zumindest dann, wenn sie für nen erschwinglichen mehrbetrag im unteren/mittleren dreistelligen eurobereich ne gabel bekommen, die diese disziplinen beherrscht


----------



## Qia (9. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> nunja, das vorspannen hatte bei mir den effekt, dass die gabel deutlich schlechter im lowspeedbereich absprach und an stufen nach wie vor weggesackt ist. bypass... das risiko, da was zu versauen, ist sehr groÃ. und ich hatte eine 2009er kartusche, auch die war deutlich zu langsam und nicht wirklich fahrbar
> 
> fÃ¼r 300â¬ in dem bereich ist sie sicher ihr geld wert, da geb ich dir recht. aber es gibt eben leute, die dann den fahrspaÃ Ã¼ber den preis stellen, zumindest dann, wenn sie fÃ¼r nen erschwinglichen mehrbetrag im unteren/mittleren dreistelligen eurobereich ne gabel bekommen, die diese disziplinen beherrscht



Verstehe. 

Also meine 2009er Kartusche ist faktisch nicht zu langsam.  Das Wegsacken hatte ich am Anfang, wo ich einfach doch zu wenig Druck gefahren hatte. Die Gabel brauchte ne Weile, bis sie bei korrektem Druck auch den richtigen Sag hergab. Da spielte die 2te Kamme ne groÃe Rolle, n Tick zuviel Druck und der Sag war wieder dahin.

Aber Du kannst den Dorn der Zugstufenregelung etwas bearbeiten oder die seitlichen 4 LÃ¶cher etwas vergrÃ¶Ãern.

Dann, wenn Du auf der Druckseite nen Bypass in den Shim einfeilst, kannst Du sehr klein beginnen und immer einen tick grÃ¶Ãer weden. Mit einer ZahnartztsÃ¤ge, sone ganz dÃ¼nne, kannst Du auch mit Schlitzen arbeiten.

Aber wie man sieht...die Richtung funktioniert schon, wenn auch mit Kinderkrankheiten. Das Wegsacken verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Falls Du magst, ich habe hier nen getunten DÃ¤mpferkolben fÃ¼r die Gabel liegen, der hat ne schnellere Zugstufe. Ist aus der 08er kartusche. 

Kannste haben. Von mir aus die Kleinteile zum Basteln auch.

FÃ¼r mein Bike und KÃ¶rpergewicht ist die Gabel doch zu schwer. Ich geh wieder runter auf 1700 Gr mit der Gabel, sonst waren die 2000 â¬ fÃ¼r nen Gewichts/StabilitÃ¤tsoptimierten Rahmen irgendwie umsonst. 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Qia


----------



## sharky (9. Juli 2009)

la..la..la...


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> la..la..la...



Ich verstehe schon, wieso Du/ihr es als "Keine Dämpfung" in der Drucktufe wertet. Es fehlt daa ja tatsächlich eine vernüntige Durchflussregelung für den Rückweg des Öls.

Andererseits ist es je nicht so, dass die Gabel völlig ungedämpft durch den Federweg rauscht. Und wie gesagt, bei mir ist das Wegsacken tatsächlich durch das VCC begrenzt.

Ein Bypass in Kombination mit Federvorspannung ist sicherlich mit Vorischt zu sehen, weil ja hier gleichzeitig die Zugstufe mit beeinflusst wird und damit unter Umständen die vorhandene Druckdämpfung auch noch flöten gehen könnte. Was dieser Kolben bräuchte, wäre noch ein fixer Ring um den Shim herum, der den Ölfluss etwas bremst, nachdem der Shim geöffnet hat.....als Kompromiss.

Vielleicht ist gerade das ja auch der Grund, warum Suntour die Gabel dem Einsatzgebiet All Mountian/Enduro zuordnet.

Was die Gabel bräuchte wären tatsächlich zwei wirklich unabhängig voneinander laufende Strömumgswege und dann würde es nach Euren Kriterien eine Druckstufendämpfung sein.

Aber weder das Einsatzgebiet Das von Suntour angegeben wird noch der Preis behaupten, es sei eine Highendgabel.

Daher versuche ich hier die Sache konstruktiv und im Rahmen dessen zu sehen.

Wie gesagt....für Trails geht die Gabel eben sehr gut, auch wenn mans mal krachen lässt. Aber n Downhiller oder Bikerpark-Profi sollte echt etwas komlexeres und abstimmbareres fahren.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Daher versuche ich hier die Sache konstruktiv und im Rahmen dessen zu sehen.



Qia jubelt das Ding doch nur hoch weil er sie verkaufen will.
Genau wie er vorher die scheiß Magura hoch gelobt hat (besonders als er sie verkaufen wollte, angepriesen mit apokalyptischen 150km Laufzeit  ).

ich find sowas ziemlich blöde.

Sharky sagt die Druckstufe ist Müll
Deco sagt die Druckstufe ist Müll
Ich sage die Druckstufe ist Müll

Qia, Ich weiß nicht wie viele "moderne" Gabeln du schon ausgiebigst gefahren bist, aber glaub mir einfach, die Druckstufe taugt nix! (Ausgiebigst getestet un= 150km)

Eine Dämpfung ist dann gut wenn sie die Ölflussmengen so handeln kann das die Gabel wenig spiked aber trotzdem extrem kontrolliert zu Werke geht, die Durolux spiked verhältnismäßig wenig, verballert aber bodenlos ihren Federweg. Das ist NICHT gut. Da kannst drehen und wenden was du dran lustig findest. Das ist ein Fakt.

Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsen Modelljahre der Gabel, das Casting taugt, die Federseite auch, nur ein adequater Dämpfer muss noch mit rein. Und jetzt wo MZ eh im eigenen Hause sitzt sollten sie doch mal dort mal nen Blick in die Dämpferabteilung riskieren


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Qia jubelt das Ding doch nur hoch weil er sie verkaufen will.
> Genau wie er vorher die scheiß Magura hoch gelobt hat (besonders als er sie verkaufen wollte).



Betrachtest Du die Gabeln eigentlich auch in Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatzgebiet?

Die Magura Laurin ist ne gute Gabel und hat ja ne einstellbare Druckstufe/Plattform. Das einzige was mir an der nicht getaugt hat, war die Art des Öls, welches auf jede Temeraturschwankung reagiert.

Das mit dem Verkaufen....hm...tut mir leid, wenn Du nur solche Menschen kennst die ausschliesslich auf Profit aus sind.



> ich find sowas ziemlich blöde.



Ich auch. Und nu? 

Ich erkläre meine Sicht zur Gabel hier recht klar. Und ich finde, dass sie ihr Geld wert ist. Ein Käufer muss das selber entscheiden, was er fürs Gelld erwartet. Und in soeinem Forum kan  man doch Jubel was man will, es wird so und so relativiert. Dafür ist es ja da.




> Sharky sagt die Druckstufe ist Müll
> Deco sagt die Druckstufe ist Müll
> Ich sage die Druckstufe ist Müll



Müll wäre es für mich, wenn es NICHT funktionieren würde. Aber so ist es ja nicht.

Was ich an der Gabel geniesse ist, dass sie bei schneller Fahrt einfach große Hindernisse einfach wegfrisst. Das Wegsacken ist bei mir weniger ausgeprägt als bei der Laurin oder der Manitou Minute 130mm. Die Laurin spicket mehr und bei der Manitou war das SPVevolve einfach n Müll, der auch nur mit Bypass-Scheibe und dünnerem Öl zu verbessern war.



> Qia, Ich weiß nicht wie viele "moderne" Gabeln du schon ausgiebigst gefahren bist, aber glaub mir einfach, die Druckstufe taugt nix! (Ausgiebigst getestet un= 150km)



Ich kenne Deinen Standpunkt und mir ist völlig klar, dass zwischen dieser Technik und einer wirklich komplexen Dämpfung Welten liegen. Vor allem wenns in den Bereich der Abstimmbarkeit geht.
Bei mir liegt die Menge der Erfahrungen zwar eher im Hinterbau-Dämpferbereich, aber es ist dort allein schon schockierend, wieviel Müll es da für teures Geld gibt. Die meisten Dämpfer sind ja hoffnungslos überdämpft in der Zugstufe.

Aber die vorhandenen Durolux Gabeln werden dadurch ja auch nicht mit nem schnippen geheilt. Ich glaube sogar, dass man der Gabel mit nem dickeren Öl und ein wenig bohren noch einiges beibringen könnte.

Das wäre etwas für nen Sparer.



> Eine Dämpfung ist dann gut wenn sie die Ölflussmengen so handeln kann das die Gabel wenig spiked aber trotzdem extrem kontrolliert zu Werke geht, die Durolux spiked verhältnismäßig wenig, verballert aber bodenlos ihren Federweg. Das ist NICHT gut. Da kannst drehen und wenden was du dran lustig findest. Das ist ein Fakt.



Ja, aber das Verballern des Federweges bemerkt man eben erst wirklich bei Dingen, die die meisten Druchschnittsfahrer gar nicht fahren.

Wenn ich mir die Kritiker hier ansehe, die Du aufgezählt hast, dann sind das alle samt Fahrer, die ne Gantze Menge mehr Erwartungen an ihr Material stellen als andere....basierend auf vorhandener Fahrtechnik. Allein die Räder die ihr so fahrt, sprechen da ja Bände.

Daher finde ich die Erwartungen Eurerseits an die Gabel auch wirklich UNADEQUAT. Leute wie Ihr könnt gar nicht anders als eine professionelle Gabel zu fahren um Eurer Fahrtechnik gerecht zu werden. Aber selbst im Highendbereich seid ihr scheinbar nicht letztendlich zufrieden, oder?



> Ich bin gespannt auf die nächsen Modelljahre der Gabel, das Casting taugt, die Federseite auch, nur ein adequater Dämpfer muss noch mit rein. Und jetzt wo MZ eh im eigenen Hause sitzt sollten sie doch mal dort mal nen Blick in die Dämpferabteilung riskieren



Ich denke, dass Suntour sehr wohl weiß wie man Dämpfungen baut. Aber ich denke auch, dass eine verbesserte Dämpfung sich auch im Preis niederschlagen wird. Weil es dann nämlich zu richtiger Entwicklungsarbeit wird.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## berchschorsch (10. Juli 2009)

Da haben wir doch das alte Problem... 

Was ist eine richtig gute 160mm Gabel...

Was soll sie können...

-Einfache Absenkung
-Einstellbare Druckstufe
-Einstellbare Zugstufe
-Einstellbare Absenkung
-Einstellbare Plattform
-Einfache Anpassung auf alle Bedürfnisse jedes Fahrers
-Einfache Technik
-Einfache Wartung
-Geringes Gewicht
-Günstiger Preis

Fällt noch jemandem was ein?

Was für ne Gabel kann das alles bieten?

Ist nicht jede Gabel ein Kompromiss für die Vorlieben des jeweiligen Fahrers?

Ich finds toll das ihr euch so viele Gedanken macht darüber wie man ein Produkt besser machen kann und wir alle profitieren davon nur ist eine Diskussion wo was bei rauskommt was anderes als das was ihr hier gerade macht... 

Nix für ungut, ich will mir ja auch weiterhin meine Tips bei Deco und Sharky abholen... 

Nur wenn ihr natürlich alle die Duro verkauft wirds nix mehr mit meiner perfekten Gabel...


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch das alte Problem...
> 
> Was ist eine richtig gute 160mm Gabel...
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Bike ist sie einfach ne Nummer zu groß, bzw. schwer. Mein Bike wiegt inzwischen fast 14 Kilo (und das war so echt nicht angedacht, ich will ein Light-Enduro) und ich habe 73 Kilo, ich würde eine Downhillgabel mit 30mm Rohren vermutlich nicht schrotten, obwohl ich manchmal ne wildsau bin.

Aber ich habe ja noch die alte Dämpferkartusche, wenn die Gabel verkauft ist und kann mal n bissi Grips da reinfliessen lassen. Vielleicht wird die Diskussion dann  auch etwas sinniger.

Bis auf die kritisierte Druckstufe und eine wirklich sinnvolle Plattform erfüllt die Gabel ja schon alles was Du aufgezählt hast. Das ist viel fürs Geld.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. Juli 2009)

Qia, du fährst eindeutig zu wenig Rad,

deine Laurin hatte 150km drauf, deine Duro is angeblich auch jungfräulich.......
Baller ma dein Material richtig her, da haben wir alle was von, du bekommst ein
Gefühl fürs Material, wir müssen weniger deiner Posts ertragen.


----------



## Elobla (10. Juli 2009)

> Falls Du magst, ich habe hier nen getunten Dämpferkolben für die Gabel liegen, der hat ne schnellere Zugstufe. Ist aus der 08er kartusche.
> 
> Kannste haben. Von mir aus die Kleinteile zum Basteln auch.




also ich würd dir das Zeug gern abnehmen,wenn dus eh nicht mehr brauchst..


ab mitte nächster woche werd ich mich auch an die Druckstufe machen,und versuchen was zu basteln...vorher muss sie aber noch mal ran....
aber irgendwas geht immer...

aufgeben und meckern kann jeder....


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Qia, du fährst eindeutig zu wenig Rad,
> 
> deine Laurin hatte 150km drauf, deine Duro is angeblich auch jungfräulich.......
> Baller ma dein Material richtig her, da haben wir alle was von, du bekommst ein
> Gefühl fürs Material, wir müssen weniger deiner Posts ertragen.



Man muss keine langen Strecken fahren um zu ballern....Lies mal meine Forenbezeichnung... Ich halte verschiedene Treppen unterschiedlich gefahren durchaus für hervorragende Dämpfer-Einstellungstest strecken. Hier bei mir haben wir sehr alte und auch die neuen Kantigen... Wien ist ein Treppenparadies.

Mehr fahren würde ich wirklich gern....

Was das Ertragen betrifft.....was kann ich für Deine Grundspannung?  Lern meditieren.

Oder fällt Dir/Euch das wirklich so schwer zu akzeptieren, dass jemand einfach andere Ansichten hat? Oder die Dinge weniger "dunkel" sieht?

Ich verkaufe mein Material grundsätzlich früh genug, wenn ich absehen kann, worauf etwas hinaus läuft und ob es meine Wünsche erfüllt. Auf die Weise hat der Käufer nen Preisvorteil und n fast neues Produkt. Ich weiß noch genauer was ich haben will. Ich suche die perfekte Gabel für meinen Rahmen.

Da haben alle was davon.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

Elobla schrieb:


> also ich würd dir das Zeug gern abnehmen,wenn dus eh nicht mehr brauchst..
> 
> 
> ab mitte nächster woche werd ich mich auch an die Druckstufe machen,und versuchen was zu basteln...vorher muss sie aber noch mal ran....
> ...



Gute Einstellung!  Kannst dann die gesamte alte 08er Dämpferkartusche haben. Musst mir nur PN mit Adresse schicken. 

Ich habe meine jetzt nochmal nachjustiert und bei 40mm Sag, so dass sie diesen gerade eben bekommt und mit kanpp über 4 Bar in der VCC mit nem Lenkwinkel von ca 67° schlägt die Gabel nicht durch, sackt auch nicht mehr weg als andere Gabeln, eher weniger (2  30 cm Absätze und Steilstufen langsam gefahren) dabei bleiben ca 90mm Federweg.

Ich finde die Werte nicht so schlecht. Aber vielleicht liegt das echt an meinem Fahrergewicht.

Edit: Ich habe deutliche Unterschiede bei wenigen Psi in der VCC-Kammer bemerkt.

Wenn ich da schon 0,5 Bar zuviel drin habe im Verhältnis zum idealen Sag, dann funktioniert das nicht richtig....

Ich gehe so vor: Zuerst ohne mit 0 Luft in der VCC-Kammer den Sag ideal einstellen. Dann den VCC Druck solange erhöhen, bis die Gabel beginnt weniger Sag zu bekommen. Dann dieses quentchen aus der VCC Kammer wieder ablassen. Oder einen idealen Mittelwert ab diesem Wert zwischen oben und unten finden. 

Bei mir ist es inzwischen unten 4,2 Bar und oben 4,5.

Mit den Werten schlägt sie nicht durch, sackt wenig Weg und reagiert verhältnismässig gut auf kleine Schläge. Das wiederum hängt aber nur von der Federspannung ab, die den Shim an den Kolben drückt. 

Vielleicht könnte man den Öffnungsweg des Shims begrenzen? Damit könnte man vielleicht die Druckstufe regeln und dann mit ner leichteren Federspannung ein feineres Ansprechverhalten und höhere Dämpfung erreichen.... Das könnte ein gangbarer Weg sein.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Betrachtest Du die Gabeln eigentlich auch in Zusammenhang mit dem Einsatzgebiet?
> 
> Ja. Enduro / Freeride. Konkurrenz: RS Domain, Einstiegs 66.
> 
> ...



MfG
Stefan


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Siehe Text oben...MfG
> Stefan



Das ist ne Wort und ich kann Deinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen. Bei mir wirds eben auch ne Motion Control (Black Box). Kostet mich aber mehr.

Die Domain ist auch teuerer als die Durolux (hab gerade mal geschaut) und vor allem ist sie eine Welt (für mich) schwerer....was ja für mich bei dieser Gabel schon der Austauschgrund ist, obwohl ich sie sehr mag....sonst würde ich mich ans Tüfteln machen und solange nicht aufhören, bis das Ding einigermaßen als Druckstufe zu bezeichnen ist. Ich habe extra noch gefragt, ob die 1, 1/8 Gabel noch leichter wird, von der Struktureinheit oder am Gabelschaft. Und es hieß nein. Also fiel die Entscheidung gegen die Gabel.

Mit 2-250 Gramm weniger an der Gabel und Umstieg auf einigermassen leichte Schlauchlosreifen hätte ich da noch n gutes halbes Kilo rausholen können und wäre wieder unter die 13 Kliomarke gewandert wie geplant, aber so? LEIDER!

Ja, der DT-Dämpfer am LV gefällt mir auch nicht, ist aber das bis dato beste an dem Bike, weil er die Kinematik am besten unterstützt aber zum Ende hin zu degressiv ist und die Zugstufe irgendwie unharmonisch ist. 

Ich werde mir nen Fox mit größerer Luftkammer anpassen lassen von TFT-Push. Und wenn das nix ist, dann nen DHX Air. Mit der neuen Gabel hab ich ja wieder 800 Gramm gewonnen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Juli 2009)

@Qia
lass doch einfach mal gut sein. ich denk es sind genügend leute hier, die schon viele verschiedene gabeln über viele tausend kilometer gefahren haben und durchaus beurteilen können, ob was taugt oder nicht. da musst du das ding nicht über den grünen klee hinausloben denn die, die sich auskennen, wirst du damit eh nicht überzeugen weil sie es besser wissen. und die, die unentschlossen sind, kaufen sich sicher keine gabel an der man rumbohren muss, bis sie auch nur annähernd funktioniert. wenn sie denn funktioniert. denn ne dämpfung selber hinzudremeln halt ich für mehr als schwer

und die duro allgemein ist gut und preislich natürlich nicht zu schlagen. aber sie hat eben durchaus auch ein paar schwachstellen. und die liegen nun mal insbesondere auf der dämpfungsseite. mal abgesehen von der nicht wirklich vorhandenen einstellmöglichkeit der druckstufe, das VVC zähle ich nicht zu ner verstellmöglichkeit (da sie die gabel ähnlich wie SPV im niederfrequenten bereich bremst und unkomfortabel macht aber im richtigen und wichtigen bereich an stufen etc. versagt). 
an ner anderen gabel würd ich sagen, halb so wild, da man mitm öl was machen kann. bei der duro kommt noch dummerweise hinzu, dass man mit dem öl eben grad in die falsche richtung muss, in die man für die dämpfung gehen müsste, um die zugstufe verünftig am leben zu halten

also lass doch einfach dieses "mit dem kopf durch die wand" hochgelobe denn du bist der einzige der es so sieht und so langsam find ich deine postings eher lustig als denn sachlich fundiert. sorry!


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2009)

Kaum iss man mal paar Tage in Urlaub gehts hier ab wie im Schlachthaus 

War jetzt mit der 150mm Stahlfeder-Zocchi unterwegs und werd die Durolux doch erst mal nicht hergeben. 

Ordentlich Federweg iss schon was Feines und mit den 180mm war ich in Finale doch etwas sicherer unterwegs als jetzt in der Schweiz. 

Die Durolux kommt sicherlich an *keine* Stahlfedergabel mit *gleichem Federweg* ran, ist aber für ne billige Luftfedergabel mit dem Ruf einer Baumarktgabel mehr als gut, um nicht zu sagen: Hervorrragend


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kaum iss man mal paar Tage in Urlaub gehts hier ab wie im Schlachthaus
> 
> War jetzt mit der 150mm Stahlfeder-Zocchi unterwegs und werd die Durolux doch erst mal nicht hergeben.
> 
> ...



*Das Zeitalter der Baumarktgabeln hat begonnen!*


----------



## Bumble (10. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> [marq=left]*Das Zeitalter der Baumarktgabeln hat begonnen!*
> 
> [/marq]



Warum holst du dir die 160mm Durolux eigentlich nicht in OnePointFive (soll ja laut mehrerer User nur 2350gr. wiegen), baust nen niedrigen 1.5 Zoll Steuersatz ein und scheisst auf den cm Bauhöhe, den du ja eh mit der Absenkung eliminierst


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Warum holst du dir die 160mm Durolux eigentlich nicht in OnePointFive (soll ja laut mehrerer User nur 2350gr. wiegen), baust nen niedrigen 1.5 Zoll Steuersatz ein und scheisst auf den cm Bauhöhe, den du ja eh mit der Absenkung eliminierst



Das ist genau die Richtung, wo ich nicht hin will. Dann bin ich auf die Absenkung wirklich angewiesen, genau das wollte ich verhindern. Das Rad geht bei 160mm ohne Absenkung schon so gut, dass ich gern diese Vorteile ohne Absenkung voll ausnutzen würde, auch bergauf, ohne diesés Vergleichsweise mächtige Gewicht bergauf mitschleppen zu müssen.  

Dafür nehm ich mir jetzt eine einfache nicht absenkbare Gabel mit 150mm, Stekachse und 1650gr und hole mir so auch noch die gewichtsmässige Agilität zurück. Gleichzeitig bleibt mir die geile verspielte Enduro-Geometrie erhalten, von der ich beim LV jetzt schon echt begeistert bin.

Vielleicht behalte ich mir die Duro sogar für mögliche Bike-Parkbesuche und überlege  mit ne Druckstufeneffektivierung. Weil für die härteren Nummern ist die Gabel dann schon geeigneter als eine Gabel mit 32mm Rohren. 

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Vielleicht behalte ich mir die Duro sogar für mögliche Bike-Parkbesuche und überlege  mit ne Druckstufeneffektivierung.



Egal was du machst, bitte mach ein Foto davon damit wir alle herzlich was zu lachen haben. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Sharky´s letzten Post unterschreib ich glatt!


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2009)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.: Sharky´s letzten Post unterschreib ich glatt!



Is mir klar! Aber wenn ich alles ernst nehmen würde, was (irgendwelche) Andere über mich denken, dann könnte ich mich einliefern lassen. Daher: jojo!

Wusstest Du eigentlich, dass großartige Ergebnisse immer nur durch offene und konstruktive Haltungen erreicht werden? (Konstruktiv meint hier "Aufbauend, Eröffnend, für Möglich haltend, einfach offen) (ich laber Dich mal zu!)

Das ist es, was uns unterscheidet in dem Bereich. Ablehnung und begrenzte dogmatische Sichtweisen bringen halt wenig bis gar keine Ideen hervor. 
Meistens verdecken sie sogar den Blick auf Chancen, aber mindestens schränken sie die Einsatzbereitschaft ein. Tunnelblick, im Kreis laufen, Kastldenken...sind einige dafür passende Begriffe.

Geht nicht gibts nicht.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. Juli 2009)

ich möchte ja ungern die hengstbeisserein unterbrechen,tus aber trotzdem da ich in nöten bin

meine durolux kommt ja eeendlich am montag bei mir an,radl wird trotzdem erst nächsten monat fertig.

welche tuningtipps hätten denn die herrschaften vorzuschlagen damit das holde stück von vornerein noch besser wird als sie wohl ohnehin schon ist?
auch würden mich so einige tipps zum thema "drückereien" interessieren da die gabel mit 125kg fertigwerden muss

ich bin also ganz offen und völlig ohr,..danach kann man sich ja weiter bekriegen,doch bitte zuerst MEINE gabel,ja?


----------



## berchschorsch (11. Juli 2009)

Warum deine?

Meine war vorher inner Reihe...


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ich möchte ja ungern die hengstbeisserein unterbrechen,tus aber trotzdem da ich in nöten bin
> 
> meine durolux kommt ja eeendlich am montag bei mir an,radl wird trotzdem erst nächsten monat fertig.
> 
> ...



Naja...Fett raus aus der Gabel und beim Zusammenbau von unten (Gabel umgedreht) 40-50ml 5 W Motoröl in jeden Holm einspritzen, am besten mit ner Spritze, dann kannste es schön verteilen.

Bei den Drücken würde ich folgendermaßen vorgehen: VCC-kammer leer machen, Hauptkammer auf den Druck bringen, der Dir den vorgeschlagenen Sag bringt (bei 160mm sinds 40mm).

Erst dann die VCC-Kammer befüllen...(Mindestens 2 Bar) und zwar soweit, bis der Druck dort einen Einfluss auf den voreingestellten Sag nimmt. Das heißt, wenn die Gabel dann nicht mehr in den vorher eingestellten Sag geht sondern weiter rauskommt. Dann den Überdruck bis zum erwünschten Sag wieder rauslassen.

Auf die Weise bekommst Du den Druck so hin, dass die Gabel möglichst fein anspricht, wenig wegsackt und auch nicht durchschlägt. Auch die Zugstuife dürfte dann immer schnell genug sein.

Ansonsten immer mal die Gabel umdrehen, damit genug Motoröl zu den oberen Führungsbuchsen läuft für sahniges Ansprechen.

Ich habe unten bei den Verschraubungen mit einem Senkbohrer die Löcher etwas aufgesenkt um O-Ringe einzusetzen, damit das Öl unten nicht raussifft. Aber aufpassen, dass keine Bohrspäne ins Casting gelangen.

Am besten geht das, wenn man das Casting so befestigt, dass man von unten mit ganz geringer Drehzahl bohren kann. O-Ringe gibts beim Bauhaus.

Wenn Du schon dabei bist, kannste Dir auch gleich nen O-Ring auf eines der Rohre schieben, zum Sag und Federweg bestimmen.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (11. Juli 2009)

bedanke mich,die explosionszeichnung von suntour ist schon ausgedruckt

und noch ne saudumme frage,..die gabel kommt ja erst am montag,die luft muss in das ding ja auch rein,..welche dämpferpumpe oder ist da eine bei?


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> bedanke mich,die explosionszeichnung von suntour ist schon ausgedruckt
> 
> und noch ne saudumme frage,..die gabel kommt ja erst am montag,die luft muss in das ding ja auch rein,..welche dämpferpumpe oder ist da eine bei?



Nein, ist keine dabei...aber kauf Dir ja keine SKS Sam...hab gerade diese neue bekommen und die ist Superschrott.

Sieh zu ob Du auf Ebay eine Fox, Rockshox oder Magura bekommst....so eine, die ein Ventilverschluss hat um einen Luftverlust beim abnehmen zu verhindern.

Diese hier ist gut, die ist Baugleich mit der Magura: http://cgi.ebay.at/Procraft-Blow-Up...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. Juli 2009)

hab eine pumpe für meinen dämpfer "manitou swinger spv",mal schaun ob die passt,..danke für die tipps
ventilverschluss hat se jedenfalls.


----------



## berchschorsch (11. Juli 2009)

Passt...


----------



## berkel (11. Juli 2009)

Ich habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit der Durolux 180 gemacht. Fühlt sich zunächst mal recht gut an, sehr niedriges Losbrechmoment auf Stahlfederniveau (ich hoffe das rächt sich nicht mit schnell ausgeschlagenen Buchsen), Durchsacken oder Verhärten ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Es war aber nur eine kleine Tour mit vielen Wurzeln und ein paar großen Treppenstufen; schnelle Rumpelpassagen und Sprünge waren nicht dabei. Mal sehen, was die Gabel dann auf einer Bikeparkstrecke kann.

Ich habe die Gabel erstmal im Auslieferungszustand gelassen (also nicht auf Ölschmierung umgestellt) und nur Luftdruck + Zugstufe angepasst.
Nach dem Einbau (Luftdruck noch nicht verändert) ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Gabel um ca. 9cm absenken ließ . Ich habe es mehrfach probiert und die Gabel in beiden Stellungen auch federn lassen (2-3x ließ sie sich aber nur um 3cm absenken). Seit dem ich den Luftdruck verringert habe, lässt sie sich jetzt nur noch 3cm absenken. Auch das Erhöhen des Luftdrucks auf 100 und 150 psi (max.) ändert nichts. Keine Ahnung wieso sich die Gabel am Anfang weiter absenken ließ (ich hätte das gerne zurück, versprochen sind ja zumindest 4cm!)?


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2009)

Ging bei mir auch immer mal wieder sehr weit absenken, hat sicherlich was mit dem Luftdruck zu tun, funktioniert aber nicht immer.

Öfter hintereinander versuchen, irgendwann klappts.


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2009)

so ging es bei meiner auch los, war dann der anfang vom ende einer funktionierenden absenkung. am ende musste ich immer 2 - 3 mal einfedern, bevor sie überhaupt absenkbar war. wenn sie es denn war. die vollen 4cm, die ich meist hatte, hat sie nur widerwillig erreicht. druckunabhängig. SR suntour hat in dem fall nicht lang gefackelt als ich sie eingeschickt habe. lag wohl definitiv ein defekt vor. es kann IMHO nicht sein, dass man erst ein paar mal pumpen muss, bis sich die gabel absenken lässt. da liegt wohl ein ventilklemmer vor


----------



## Bumble (11. Juli 2009)

Hier gehts um mehrmaliges Absenken um 7-8cm zu erreichen.


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hier gehts um mehrmaliges Absenken um 7-8cm zu erreichen.



so wie ich es lese, lässt sich seine um max. 3cm absenken, so ging es bei mir auch los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (11. Juli 2009)

Bevor ich den (Werks-)Luftdruck geändert hatte ließ sich die Gabel ca. 10-15x durch einmaliges Runterdrücken um 9cm absenken, nur 2-3x ging es nur 3cm (es waren also entweder 9cm oder 3cm, ich habe immer nachgemessen). Es war bei gedrücktem Hebel beim Erreichen der max. Absenkstellung auch immer ein deutlicher "Anschlag" zu spüren, bevor die Gabel dann einfedert. Nur seit dem Ändern des Luftdrucks geht sie jetzt nur noch 3cm abzusenken, auch mehrmaliges Runterdrücken und Ändern des Luftdrucks bewirkt nichts.


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Bevor ich den (Werks-)Luftdruck geändert hatte ließ sich die Gabel ca. 10-15x durch einmaliges Runterdrücken um 9cm absenken, nur 2-3x ging es nur 3cm (es waren also entweder 9cm oder 3cm, ich habe immer nachgemessen). Es war bei gedrücktem Hebel beim Erreichen der max. Absenkstellung auch immer ein deutlicher "Anschlag" zu spüren, bevor die Gabel dann einfedert. Nur seit dem Ändern des Luftdrucks geht sie jetzt nur noch 3cm abzusenken, auch mehrmaliges Runterdrücken und Ändern des Luftdrucks bewirkt nichts.



Luft komplett aus der Gabel ablassen, also auch kompimieren und zwar bei geöffneter Absenkung. Für mich klingt das so, als sei da zuiel Luft in der zweiten Kammer. Es sollte zwar ein Austausch statt finden, aber vielleicht wird das Ventil von der anderen Seite blockiert, wenn zuviel Druck drin ist und das Ventil öffnet zu wenig.

Ausprobieren würde ichs mal.

Bei mir wars so, dass es am Anfang schlecht ging, manchmal gar nicht. Dann habe ich eine neue Kartusche bekommen und während der Zeit hats dann plötzlich funktioniert. Immer genau 38mm. Seit dem keine Probleme.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## berkel (11. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Luft komplett aus der Gabel ablassen, also auch kompimieren und zwar bei geöffneter Absenkung. Für mich klingt das so, als sei da zuiel Luft in der zweiten Kammer. Es sollte zwar ein Austausch statt finden, aber vielleicht wird das Ventil von der anderen Seite blockiert, wenn zuviel Druck drin ist und das Ventil öffnet zu wenig.



Habe ich jetzt 2x probiert, bringt leider nichts, trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.

Wenn ich die Gabel beim Absenken sehr stark runter drücke kann ich jetzt gut 3,5cm erreichen, sollten ja aber eigentlich 4cm sein.


----------



## sharky (11. Juli 2009)

einschicken...


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2009)

berkel schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt 2x probiert, bringt leider nichts, trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Wenn ich die Gabel beim Absenken sehr stark runter drücke kann ich jetzt gut 3,5cm erreichen, sollten ja aber eigentlich 4cm sein.



Miß mal den komplettem Federweg, die hat vermutlich 185mm effektiv, zumindest ist es bei meiner 160er so, die hat echte 165mm und senkt dann auf 125mm ab anstatt auf 120.

Wenn sie die 35mm hergibt, dann würde ich nix weiter dran machen, wenn sie weiterhin zickt, einfach hier dem Suntour support bescheid geben, die lassen sich was einfallen.

Wie gesagt, bei mir hats ein paar Wochen gedauert, dann hats perfekt funktioniert.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2009)

@berkel

das hatte ich bisher einmal das ich die Gabel soweit absenken konnte (8cm ca.) davor stand das Rad aber auch auf dem Kopf und die Gabel mußte sich davon ersteinmal erholen.

Ich scheine irgendwie ein Gabel erwischt zu haben die Funktioniert, Ausgefahren  185 mm Tauchrohrlänge, absenken geht immer (ca. 45 mm), die Zugstufe lässt sich zwar nicht so fein wie bei der Lyrik einstellen, geht aber gut, nachdem der richtige Druck drauf ist, ist das wegsacken an Stufen völlig Ok, besser noch als bei meiner Talas und bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten, wie einer Bedienungsanleitung die gar nicht zur Gabel passt, zuwenig Platz  an der Bremsscheibe und einer Luftkammer (Oben) deren sinn und zweck ich nicht wirlkich nachvollziehen kann, alles in allem, hätte mir irgenjemand die Gabel eingebaut die Decals runter gemacht und mir erzählt das wäre die neue von...... und kostet mind. 800 Flocken, ich hätte es geglaubt, mal sehen was am ende der Saison noch davon übrig ist 

gruß ollo

und ja es ist nicht meine erste Fedegabel die ich besitze, aber bisher die Preiswerteste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> die Zugstufe lässt sich zwar nicht so fein wie bei der Lyrik einstellen, geht aber gut, nachdem der richtige Druck drauf ist, ist das wegsacken an Stufen völlig Ok, besser noch als bei meiner Talas



jetzt möcht ich doch mal eine von euren fahren. meine zugstufe war verantwortungslos langsam, durch den wechsel auf 2.5w öl dann ging es vol aufgedreht grade so. im umkehrschluss war die druckstufe dann aufgrund des dünnen öls so sch...e dass eben jenes wegsacken massiv zu beobachten war und der vvc druck wirkte nur gegen das ansprechen aber nicht gegen das wegsacken. und die zugstufe war ne 2009er. hatte vorher die alte drin und da merkte man den unterschied dramatisch. weiss nicht, was ihr da verbaut habt


----------



## Qia (12. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> jetzt möcht ich doch mal eine von euren fahren. meine zugstufe war verantwortungslos langsam, durch den wechsel auf 2.5w öl dann ging es vol aufgedreht grade so. im umkehrschluss war die druckstufe dann aufgrund des dünnen öls so sch...e dass eben jenes wegsacken massiv zu beobachten war und der vvc druck wirkte nur gegen das ansprechen aber nicht gegen das wegsacken. und die zugstufe war ne 2009er. hatte vorher die alte drin und da merkte man den unterschied dramatisch. weiss nicht, was ihr da verbaut habt



Eine Idee hab ich noch.

Vielleicht hast Du nen Tick zu wenig Öl in der Kartusche? 

Ich komme auf die Idee jetzt, weil die neue Kartusche, die ich bekommen habe, die Gabel gar nicht durchschlagen lässt und ich bei der 2008er mit anderen Ölständen experimentiert habe.

Vielleicht ist das Verhältnis zwischen Ölpegel und Luftraum bei uns etwas anders?

Das wäre vielleicht eine Lösung für das Wegsacken. Vielleicht hat das dann auch etwas positiveren Einfluss auf die Zugstufe, weil der Druck in der Kammer anders wirkt?

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Dortmunder79 (12. Juli 2009)

Hi

also ich hab meine Durolux 08 seit ca 4 Wochen in einem HaiRide verbaut, ich weiß gehört eigentlich ne 160mm Gabel in den Rahmen, aber die Freeride schrieb sie wünsche sich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und durch die 2cm mehr Federweg hat der Rahmen nun einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Außerdem ist Federweg durch nichts zu ersetzten außernoch mehr Federweg. Gut Frasen bei Seite, das Ding hab ich super günstg im Bikemarkt geschossen, deshalb vorallem hab ich sie. Ist aber auch nicht ganz so wichtg an dieser Stelle.

Hab einige Zeit mit den Luftdrücken gespielt um ein vernüftiges Setup zufinden. Muss dazu sagen das ich Enduroeinsteiger mit dem Ride bin nd noch nicht soviel Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet habe. Nichts destotrotz hab ich folgende Erfahrungen/Beobahtungen mit meiner Durolux bis dato gemacht. Die Druckstufe ist mal definitiv nicht das was sie sein soll, variabel. Meine Durolux habe ich im momentanen Setup auf Hauptkammer ca 90 bis 95 PSI, VCC 50 bis 60 PSI, bei ca 87 kg Fahrergewicht eingestellt. Habe noch kein Öltuning gemacht. Damit Federt sie größere Unebenheiten(Stufen) und Drops(bis jetzt ca.100cm) sehr sauber weg. Ganz deutliche Schwächen hat sie aber kleineren Stößen wie z.B. Wurzelteppichen dafür ist sie einfach nicht sensibel genug. Ein Wegsacken oder Durchsacken habe ich bis jetzt nicht bemerken können. eher im gegenteil, selbst bei fast ganz geschloßener Zugstufe ist mir die Gabel noch zu schnell, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das die Zugstufe bei mir macht was sie will. Das heißt das sie ohne das ich an dem Imbus unten drehe sich selber manchmal verstellt. Mal ist sie eher langsam und macht eine gute Figur, mal fühlt sie sich sehr schnell und zu sportlich an, das werde ich jedenfalls genauer im Auge behalten. Was Travel Adjust angeht muss ich sagen das funktioniert absolut perfekt bei meiner. Auch mhr mals bei Touren. Ich nehme die 4 cm Federweg an Steigungen weg und es sind immer nur 4 cm, ca. Und nach der Steigung bekomm ich auch die 4cm wieder ohne das sie sich irgendwie "runter arbeitet". 

Als Fazit kann ich eigenlich nur sagen das die Gabel für den Preis ganz ok ist, und für meine derzeitige Fahrtechnik sowieso. Allerdings wird es aber wohl, über kurz oder lang doch eine hochwertigere Gabel geben müssen, wenn sich meine fahrtechnischen Ansprüche an die Gabel entsprechend erweitert haben.


----------



## Qia (12. Juli 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Als Fazit kann ich eigenlich nur sagen das die Gabel für den Preis ganz ok ist, und für meine derzeitige Fahrtechnik sowieso. Allerdings wird es aber wohl, über kurz oder lang doch eine hochwertigere Gabel geben müssen, wenn sich meine fahrtechnischen Ansprüche an die Gabel entsprechend erweitert haben.



Sehe ich ganz genauso wie Du. Fürs Geld ne ordentliche Gabel.

Aber nimm Dir vielleicht jetzt schon die Zeit und lies Dich durch die Foren, bevor Du zuviel Kohle für ne Teure aber noch weniger funktionierende Gabel ausgibst.

Interessanter Weise haben nämlich einige Namenhafte Produkte Probleme, die Du mit einer Gabel wie der Durolux nie haben wirst, weil die einfach gar nicht die Technik hat um an solchen stellen kaputt zu gehen. Das hat auch seine Vorteile, große sogar. Und die Hardware wie Casting und Standrohre sind einwandfrei und werden wohl ne ganze Weile halten.

Meine Nächste sollte für die nächsten Jahre die letzte sein. Das Problem mit der Zugstufe habe ich gar nicht.

Ich habe nach meinem Wiedereinstieg in die MTB-Scene nach 6 Jahren Pause jedenfalls ordentlich Lehrgeld gezahlt, weil ich auf Namen gesetzt habe. 

Jetzt bin ich in etwa dort angelangt, das man von Sorglosbiken reden kann.


Grüße
Qia


----------



## berchschorsch (12. Juli 2009)

> Jetzt bin ich in etwa dort angelangt, das man von Sorglosbiken reden kann



Womit?

Du willst die Durolux doch verkaufen...

Womit bist du dann beim Sorglosbiken angekommen?


----------



## Qia (12. Juli 2009)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Womit?
> 
> Du willst die Durolux doch verkaufen...
> 
> Womit bist du dann beim Sorglosbiken angekommen?



Mit den restlichen Teilen. Die Gabel ist mir ja nur zu schwer für meine Vorstellungen die ich zu meinem Bike habe. 

Ich finde, dass ich mit dem Gewicht einfach das Potential des Bikes und meines leichten Fahrergewichtes mißbrauche. Eine Gabel die fast schwerer ist als der gesamte Hauptrahmen ist irgendwie seltsam.

Es gibt Gabeln, die mich locker im Bikepark aushalten, genug Federweg haben (150mm) und zwischen 500-800 Gramm weniger haben. Und 800 Gramm merkt man beim fahren wirklich, ich zumindest. 

Wo man bestimmte Gewichte kaum verhindern kann, wenn man Performance haben will, sind halt die Reifen oder manchmal auch die Laufräder. Aber das sollte man auch immer im Verhältnis zum Fahrergewicht sehen.

Mein Ziel ist ein Leichtenduro.

Wenn ich mir das Gewicht vom Ollo angucke, der ist groß und entsprechend schwerer, dann macht sone Gabel eher Sinn. Aber ich werde wohl den rest meines Lebens niemals die 80 Kilomarke erreichen.

Oder an einem 901er oder nem anderen Freeride/Downhillgerät, wo auch das Einsatzgebiet dann wirklich nen Unterschied macht, weil der Hinterbau einfach viel mehr hergibt, da macht soone Gabel dann auch mehr sinn, auch vom Gewicht her. Die Bauhöhe und der Federweg würden bei meinem Rahmen ja passen.

Als 180er Gabel ist das gewicht ja auch nicht mehr zu verachten mit bei mir 2450 ohne Achse. Da würde ich sie dann als leicht betrachten, aber da reicht dann mein Hinterbau nicht mehr.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## berchschorsch (12. Juli 2009)

Also hast doch Sorgen mit der Gabel... Gewichtssorgen...

Welche Gabel willst du denn jetzt einbauen?


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2009)

@sharky,
gemacht gar nichts, nur eine neue Kartusche (Mod. 2009) von Suntour bekommen. Weder die Gabel mit Oel vollgeseudert noch irgendwelche Shims bedremelt. Das einzige was ich bei jeder Gabel mache und das regelmäßig, etwas Redrum mit der Spritze aufziehen und zwischen Dichtgummi und Tauchrohr Spritzen. Neuerdings nehme ich Federgabel Pflege von Finisch Line. Das löst zwar nicht eine für Dich zu langsamme Zugstufe, macht die Gabel insgesamt aber besser Ansprechbar, wird einfach ein bisschen "Sensibler" beim Ein- und Ausfedern.

@Qia,

zu mal eine 180 mm Gabel für das Liteville 301 eh nicht Freigegeben ist und in dem Bike keinen Sinn macht.....so genug Futter für Dich zum Trollen

gruß ollo


----------



## Qia (12. Juli 2009)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Also hast doch Sorgen mit der Gabel... Gewichtssorgen...
> 
> Welche Gabel willst du denn jetzt einbauen?



2010er Revelation 150mm mit Maxle Light ohne absenkung. Kostet mehr, ist aber ein bewährtes Dämpfungskonzept und passt vom Gewicht her perfekt ohne diese Irrsinnspreise wie Fox und DT-Swiss zu kosten.

Ich habe es in meiner Laufbahn nicht einmal geschafft eine 30mm Standrohrgabel bei wirklich heftigen Sprüngen zu schrotten (dafür aber alles andere), daher traue ich den Gabeln mit 32mm ne Menge zu. Gabeln waren bis auf die Performance, von der Haltbarkeit nie das Problem.

Der Vorteil eines leichten Fahrers. Ich werde wohl meinen 301 noch sehr viele Jahre fahren. Der Rahmen lacht sich bei meinem Gewicht nur ins Fäustchen.

Grüße
Qia

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (12. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> @Qia,
> 
> zu mal eine 180 mm Gabel für das Liteville 301 eh nicht Freigegeben ist und in dem Bike keinen Sinn macht.....so genug Futter für Dich zum Trollen
> 
> gruß ollo



Nö...sehe ich genauso, steht auch in meinem Posting. 180 sind zuviel für die Kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Eine Idee hab ich noch.
> 
> Vielleicht hast Du nen Tick zu wenig Öl in der Kartusche?



nein. jetzt hör doch einfach mit dem schönreden auf. ich hatte nicht zu wenig öl in der kartusche. kann mich berchschorsch nur anschließen. du jubelst das teil in höhen, in die es nicht gehört, willst es aber dennoch verkaufen. so recht passt das nicht zusammen, findest du nicht auch? du willst mir einreden, dass das, was ich über die dämpfung poste, entweder falsch ist oder an falschen ölmengen liegt, aber auf der anderen seite die revelation grade wegen der dämpfung loben.


----------



## Qia (12. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> nein. jetzt hör doch einfach mit dem schönreden auf. ich hatte nicht zu wenig öl in der kartusche. kann mich berchschorsch nur anschließen. du jubelst das teil in höhen, in die es nicht gehört, willst es aber dennoch verkaufen. so recht passt das nicht zusammen, findest du nicht auch? du willst mir einreden, dass das, was ich über die dämpfung poste, entweder falsch ist oder an falschen ölmengen liegt, aber auf der anderen seite die revelation grade wegen der dämpfung loben.



Ich weiß ja nicht was Du mit dem Teil fährst, aber m.E gehört das Teil einfach an einen Rahmen der entsprechenden Federweg und entsprechendes Gewicht hat. Nochmal: Mein Rahmen wiegt genausoviel wie die Gabel. Für mich ist ein Bikegewicht von über 13 Kilo einfach nicht akzeptabel.

Und nochmal, bei mir hat das mehr Öl in der 2008er Kartusche faktisch dazu geführt, dass ich kein durchrauschen mehr hatte.

Ich rede die Gabel nicht schön, wenn sie Dir nicht gefällt: Fenster auf, Gabel raus, Fesnster zu.

Ich hatte ja bereits zugestimmt, dass die Druckstufe eine schwachstelle an der Gabel ist. Aber dennoch funktioniert die Gabel bei einigen offensichtlich besser als bei Dir.

Und was das Verkaufen betrifft: Es soll Leute geben, die sich das Ding sogar neu kaufen....

Da Du selber gesagt hast, dass die Gabel ihr Geld wert ist, warum sollte ich meine nicht verkaufen, die funktioniert wenigstens.


----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> .



.... nach wie vor ist eine Schweigewoche ganz sinnvoll, da verhungert jeder Troll.....


----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> .... nach wie vor ist eine Schweigewoche ganz sinnvoll, da verhungert jeder Troll.....



ich hab gehört, das österreichische bergtrolle leider recht widerstandsfähig sein sollen


----------



## berchschorsch (12. Juli 2009)

^^^^


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2009)

da hilft dann nur noch die Troll-Ignorfunktion, die das IBC extra zur Verfügung stellt, gerade für die Härtefälle....... abrakadabra schon sind die Trolle unsichtbar


----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2009)

ich hab wenigstens noch das glück, dass ich jetzt ne andere gabel hab und mir keine "troll-tipps" geben lassen muss  aber so hin und wieder ein bißchen "troll-bremse" müssen wir wohl doch spielen


----------



## kletteraffe (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab meine "out-of-teh-Box-2008-180er-Durolux-ich-schraub-n-scheiß-an-dir-rum" jetzt 2 Tage in Bad Hindelang gefahren (also nicht so ne Warmduscherstrecke und ich bin kein Langsamer) 

Erst dachte ich: Ok - Jetzt quäl ich dich mal richtig!
A****lecken!!! 
Der hats da so gut gefallen, dass uns nur der unerwartete Tod (Totalschaden) trennen wird.

Die Gabel funzt ohne irgendwelche Manipulationen bestens. Ich kann hier Einiges was geschrieben wurde ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehn.

Grüße vom Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2009)

sag ich doch, wenn sie läuft....Verzeihung Federt dann Federt Sie und wenn man nicht vergisst das eine Duro keine Fox 40 ist macht die Gabel mehr als Spaß 

gruß ollo

@ Sharky
mächtig Dickes Fell Herr Haifisch, mir reichen schon 2-3 Troll Sätze zum Abschalten bis Wallhalla , es soll ja Trolle geben die sich 3-4 Tage selber vollbröseln, bei diesem würde ich von 2-3 Monaten ausgehen bis ruhe ist, Hardcoretroll eben


----------



## sharky (13. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> @ Sharky
> mächtig Dickes Fell Herr Haifisch, mir reichen schon 2-3 Troll Sätze zum Abschalten bis Wallhalla , es soll ja Trolle geben die sich 3-4 Tage selber vollbröseln, bei diesem würde ich von 2-3 Monaten ausgehen bis ruhe ist, Hardcoretroll eben



bei der typanalyse wurde mir attestiert, ich sein eher der angriffs- als der fluchttyp. das äußert sich dann auch drin, dass sachen bis zum bitteren ende ausdiskutiert werden und einer in der ecke liegt. und ich tue alles dafür, dass ich es nicht bin  

jetzt warten wir eben ab bis Qia seine duro verkauft hat, dann ist ruhe


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> .........
> jetzt warten wir eben ab bis Qia seine duro verkauft hat, dann ist ruhe



Pssstttt das ist doch der desen Name nicht gennant werden darf.... ruhe... ach ja was war es schön als der Troll aus dem Litevilleforum auszog und sich hier häuslich einrichtete, zu dumm nur das er den weg zurück gefunden hat, jetzt geht es wieder Monate lang weiter 

nichts gegen eine GEPFLEGTE DISKUSION .....nur bei dem Troll ist es mir dann irgendwann zu Stumpf, da ist Grashalme Sezieren irgendwie viel spannender 

gruß und Freundschaft


----------



## Qia (15. Juli 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRB45Jv6lW8"]YouTube - Pie Jesu Domine, dona eis requiem (Ritter der Kokosnuss)[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYVjjt186pY"]YouTube - Ritter der Kokosnuss Hexe verbrennung[/ame]

Yo Folks!


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab gehört, das österreichische bergtrolle leider recht widerstandsfähig sein sollen


"Er" (pssssst!) kommt aber aus Wien und fährt "fast nur Urban Style" - flach!


----------



## Qia (15. Juli 2009)

_"In dieser Welt, in der ich mich engagiere, scheuchen meine Handlungen Werte wie Rebhühner auf."_

-- Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2009)

_"in österreich wird jeder das, was er nicht ist"_

[gustav mahler]


_"Wenn Lügen wirklich kurze Beine hätten, gäbe es in Österreich nur Liliputaner"_

[andré heller]


----------



## Qia (15. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> _"in österreich wird jeder das, was er nicht ist"_
> 
> [gustav mahler]
> 
> ...



Supi...Andre Heller scheint dann ja n Sackhüpfer zu sein? Sagt der Ösi: "Alle Ösis Lügen!" 

Ich bin Deutscher...was sagt das über Euch?


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2009)

das kann nicht sein.....


Ich habe meine Duro jetzt auch mal getunt....ich hab den Aufkleber abgemacht um beim Thema zu bleiben


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich bin Deutscher...was sagt das über Euch?



Und ich wollte das mit Wien nie glauben     Endlich!


----------



## Qia (15. Juli 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Und ich wollte das mit Wien nie glauben     Endlich!



klingt total überlegt....


----------



## Qia (15. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> das kann nicht sein.....
> 
> 
> Ich habe meine Duro jetzt auch mal getunt....ich hab den Aufkleber abgemacht um beim Thema zu bleiben



Achso, das waren die Poserfotos kniend vorm 901..


----------



## foenfrisur (15. Juli 2009)

hmmm...also lohnt das jetzt ne z1 mit rc2 und eta durch ne 160mm durolux zu ersetzen?


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Juli 2009)

Ich würd´s machen. Ich kenn deine Z1 zwar nicht, aber ich hatte vor 3-4 Jahren auch mal eine, war recht schwer. Die Durolux hat mehr Federweg, ist mit Luft besser aufs Gewicht einstellbar und ist stufenlos um 4 cm absenkbar.
Außerdem hat man auch abgesenkt die volle Funktion - im Gegensatz zu ETA.
Und von der Funktion ist sie für die meisten Leute hier ja absolut top. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> hmmm...also lohnt das jetzt ne z1 mit rc2 und eta durch ne 160mm durolux zu ersetzen?



Eher nicht 

Is aber Geschmacksache.

Warum willst das eigentlich machen ? Du hast zwar 1cm mehr Federweg, legst aber an Gewicht zu wenn du die Durolux nicht grade in OnePointFive verbaust und hast performancetechnisch eher wenig Unterschied.

Das einzige was mir als deutliche Verbesserung einfällt ist die sensationelle Absenkung an der Durolux


----------



## sharky (15. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich bin Deutscher...was sagt das über Euch?


das sagt, dass du dich ziemlich schnell asimiliert hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTX (16. Juli 2009)

kindergarten hier!



Bumble schrieb:


> Eher nicht
> 
> Is aber Geschmacksache.
> 
> ...



wäre primär wegen der absenkung....und evtl. wegen der besseren steifigkeit? oder tut sich da nicht viel? 
immerhin hat die durolux 35mm standrohre. das sollte man doch merken oder?
lese hier aber auch das die dämpfung nicht so der hit ist. bei der z1 merkt man die druckstufe ja und sie lässt sich auch sinnvoll einstellen.

was also tun...die z1 ist eingeritten und funktioniert sehr gut. eta ist selbstredend. ansprechverhalten ist super, sie neigt aber zum durchsacken. das tut die durolux aber wohl auch.
gewichtsmäßig liegt meine z1 bei knapp 2,4Kg mit achse.

vielleicht wenn Qia sie noch etwas hochlobt.....?

ich bin echt ratlos.


----------



## decolocsta (16. Juli 2009)

Wenn du es schon empfindest das die Z1 absackt....lass die Finger von der Duro


----------



## CTX (16. Juli 2009)

schade, kenne auch niemanden der eine fährt. sonst könnte ich mir selber ein bild davon machen.
aber das mit dem durchsacken fände ich schon störend. bis ich bei der z1 ein setup gefunden hab mit dem ich leben kann hats auch gedauert und viel frust verursacht.


----------



## Qia (16. Juli 2009)

CTX schrieb:


> vielleicht wenn Qia sie noch etwas hochlobt.....?
> 
> ich bin echt ratlos.



Das ist schwierig so, weil ich die Z1 nicht kenne. Das Problem mit dem Durchsacken haben viele Luftgabeln. Bei manchen kann man das in gewissem Rahmen abfangen mit höherem Druck, bei manchen nicht. Wenn Du das Durchsacken bei der Z1 mit der Druckstufe nicht abfangen kannst ohne, dass sie zu bockig wird, ist die Duro vielleicht schon eine Option, weil bei der kannst Du mit einigen Spielereien schon etwas erreichen.

Ich versuch mal meine Erfahrungen zu erläutern, dann bekommst Du vielleicht ein Bild davon.

Bei der Durolux spielt es tatsächlich eine Rolle, dass die Drücke der beiden Luftkammern so gut wie möglich auf das Fahrergewicht abgestimmt sind. Dabei handelt es sich tatsächlich um Unterschiede im 0-Kommabereich an Bar.

Das ist vermutlich so gar nicht angedacht von Suntour, weil die ja einen Pauschaldruck für die VCC-Kammer (Variable Valve Control) angeben.

Ich habe jedenfalls die Erfahrung gemacht dass, wenn der Druck in der VCC Kammer zum Druck in der Hauptluftkammer passt, die Gabel sehr sensibel anspricht und weit weniger wegsackt als vergleichbare teurere oder welche ohne VCC. Wir reden hier von 2-3cm Federweg, die sie dann weniger verschenkt. Was ja schon ein Gewinn ist. 

Die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen hier mit der Gabel liegen auch sehr stark daran, dass die Gabel sich mit ihrem Dämpfungsdesign in einem Grenzbereich bewegt. Bei Leuten über 80 Kilo ist der Haupkammerdruck so hoch, dass die Zugstufe immer passt, dafür aber die Druckstufe zu schwach oder zu wenig zu regeln ist. Bei leichteren Fahrern passt die Druckstufe für die meisten Sachen (ich bin recht leicht), dafür ist die Zugstufe grenzwertig.

Ich glaube, dass man hier Gabelölwechsel nach Gewicht angeben kann.

Also, wenn Du Dich an der Stelle etwas beschäftigen willst, hier mal meine Theorie, die aber nur auf meinen Erfahrungen mit 2,5er - 5w Öl und der 2009er Kartusche mit etwas mehr Öl als angegeben gefüllt ist (80ml)

60-75 Kilo: 0-2,5 w Öl 
75-95 Kilo: 2,5-7,5w
95-110 Kilo: 7,5-10w Öl

Das soll aber echt nur eine grobe theoretische Richtlinie sein. Es kann sein, dass die Bandbreite schon bei 7,5er Öl endet.

Die Ölviskositäten haben dann aber je nach Gewicht eine positive Wirkung auch auf die hier so oft kritisierte "nicht vorhandene" Druckstufe.
Die Gabel sackt dann eben auch noch weniger weg und dämpft die Schläge mehr, was auch leicht zuviel werden kann.

Ich würde es dennoch am Anfang mit den Luftdrücken versuchen.

Es gibt hier ja erfahrene Leute, die mit 90-100 Kilo out of the Box mit der Gabel zufrieden sind und die Gabel offensichtlich auch nicht zuviel Wegsackt.

Meiner Ansicht nach hängt das wiederum daran, dass der Druck in der VCC-Kammer zum Druck in der Haupkammer passt. Wie oben erwähnt.

Was scheinbar auch eine Rolle spielt ist, dass die Dämpfungskartuschen offensichtlich in der darin enthaltenen Ölmenge differieren. 

Ich habe hier zwei Kartuschen, die von Beginn an 2 unterschiedliche Progressionskurven haben. Das liegt definitiv am Ölpegel in der Kartusche. Auch das hat Auswirkungen auf Progression, Durchschlagschutz und Wegsacken.

Wenn man für sein Gewicht und Fahrsil die richtige Ölmenge in der Gabel hat, dann ist die Angabe des VCC-Pauschaldruckes von 3,5 Bar der beste Ausgangswert. Dann sackt die gabel sehr wenig weg, spricht sehr sensibel an und hat einen Durchschlagschutz von 5-10mm.

Aber wir reden hier von Ölpegelanpassungen von 5ml Schritten, solange, bis sich das gewünschte Verhalten beim korrekten Sag ergibt.

Zuviel Öl könnte unter Umständen zum Beschädigungen der Gabel führen.

In jedem Falle wirkt sich der Ölstand über die Progression auf das Wegsacken aus. Das richtige Verhältnis wirkt Wunder, weil Das Öl ja nicht nur sofort durch die Druckstufe fliesst, sondern auch das Öl welches noch nicht gleich fliesst weil der Durchflussraum dafür zu gering ist, komprimiert wird. Das fängt je nach Füllung früher oder Später an. Das geht bei der 160er Gabel sicherlich besser, weil die in der Dämpferkartusche 2cm mehr Platz hat als die 180er, die den gesamten Weg braucht. Bei der 180er ist nur die Luftkartusche länger!!!

Zu den Luftdrücken: Ich bin so vorgegangen, dass ich erstmal die kleinen Optimierungen gemacht habe:

Fett aus den Castingrohren raus, Ölabstreifring in 5w 40 Motorenöl getränkt, 40ml 5w 40 Motorenöl in die Castingrohre verteilt.

Dann denn VCC-Druck auf 3 Bar eingestellt und mit der Hauptkammer den gewünschten Sag eingestellt. Das waren bei mir 40mm. Dann habe ich den Druck in der VCC-Kammer so erhöht, dass der Druck des VCC die Gabel ganz leicht aus dem Sag herausgehoben hat, oder sie nicht mehr in den Sag geglitten ist. Das waren dann 38mm statt 40. Dann hab ich den Druck des VCC wieder veringert, bis die Gabel wieder den Sag hatte.

Bei mir waren die Werte dann so, dass ich 4,2 Bar in der Haupkammer und 4 Bar in der VCC kammer hatte.  Da war sie dann wie beschrieben: Schnell genug in der Zugstufe, sehr sensibel auch bei kleinen Schlägen, wenig Wegsacken (besser als bei manchen anderen teureren Gabeln) und im richtigen Maß progressiv.

(Das Einstellen funktioniert erst nach einer gewissen Einfahrtzeit von 20 Stunden wirklich gut, vorher läuft sie noch etwas unwilliger und die Werte stimmen nicht ganz) 

Ich hoffe Du hast jetzt ein Bild davon, womit Dus bei der Gabel zu tun hast.

In jedem Falle sind bei der Gabel mit einfachen Mitteln einige wirkliche Anpassungen zu machen. Das wird wohl bei vielen Gabeln so sein, doch bei der Durolux lohnt es sich wirklich, da die Gabel insgesamt ein wirklich rundes Packet für das Geld ist.

Gewichtsmässig ist sie nicht so der Renner, meine hat mit 1 1/8 Stahlrohr ohne Achse 2450 Gr. auf 190mm gekürzt. Dafür dürfte sie aber ziehmlich unkaputtbar sein, was das Grundmaterial angeht (keine Ahnung, was die Führungsbuchsen nach längerer Fahrzeit machen). Das Steeuerrohr übersteht jedenfalls ALLES, das würde sich sogar als Bauteil für nen Panzer eignen.

Du solltest Dir mal überlegen, ob Du nicht mit dem Ölstand und der Viskosität bei Deiner Z1 rumexperimentieren willst.

Vermutlich ist die sogar ähnlich Dankbar für solche Anpassungsmassnahmen.


Beste Grüße
Qia


----------



## scott-bussi (16. Juli 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die sehr ausfÃ¼hrliche Anleitung! Auch wenn jetzt einige wieder ihren Senf dazu geben werden!
Ich denke mit diesen Angaben kann jeder fÃ¼r sich das Beste aus der Gabel herausholen.
Wer sich nicht damit beschÃ¤ftigen will, soll halt 1000â¬ fÃ¼r eine Fox bezahlen!!
Wer das nicht kann, oder will, wird sicher ein Interesse haben fÃ¼r 300â¬ die Durolux zu kaufen und dann die Gabel an die persÃ¶nlichen Vorlieben anzupassen.

Im Ã¼brigen sind alle oben beschriebenen MaÃnahmen grundsÃ¤tzlich bei jeder Gabel empfehlenswert.
Und ob jetzt eine Druckstufenregelung 700â¬ wert ist, ist mal ne ganz andere Frage.

Ich denke niemand der fÃ¼r 300â¬ eine Suntour Gabel kauft, erwartet im Ernst dafÃ¼r eine Fox 36, RS Lyrik od. Ã¤hliches zu bekommen.


----------



## Bumble (16. Juli 2009)

CTX schrieb:


> schade, kenne auch niemanden der eine fährt. sonst könnte ich mir selber ein bild davon machen.
> aber das mit dem durchsacken fände ich schon störend. bis ich bei der z1 ein setup gefunden hab mit dem ich leben kann hats auch gedauert und viel frust verursacht.



Iss bei mir ähnlich, bin immer noch am rumbasteln, fahr aber auch ne Z1 mit zwei Federn.

Die Durolux heb ich mal auf wenns wieder in heftigere Reviere geht, da iss sie mir lieber als die Z1, was aber eher am federweg liegt als an der Performance 
Hab ja die 180èr.

Bei ner 160èr Durolux würd ich in deinem Fall nicht unbedingt zum Umstieg raten,will dir aber auch nicht abraten, schlecht iss die Gabel auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Qia (16. Juli 2009)

P.S.: Habe die Durolux jetzt auf einen 40 Kilo Fahrer (8 jähriger Downnhiller) mit Zugstufen-Tuning angepasst in dem ich alle Durchflussöffnungen optimiert habe. 

Die Gabel hat jetzt einen Einstellbereich bei 4 Bar von KNAPP ZU schnell bis gerade eben zu langsam. 

Bei 1 Bar in der Haupkammer ist sie gerade eben schnell genug und die Progressionskurve ist dafür mit 80ml 2,5er Öl perfekt (5mm Durchschlagshutz). 

Die Gabel geht unter den Umständen besser als für mein Gewicht, weil er bei seinem Gewicht schon sehr wohl von einer Druckstufendämpfung reden kann, weil die Feder die den Shim gegen den Kolben drückt, bei geringerem Fahrergewicht auch auf geringere Kräfte reagieren muss. Bin mal auf seine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt.


----------



## unchained (16. Juli 2009)

@ Qia Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht


----------



## Qia (16. Juli 2009)

unchained schrieb:


> @ Qia Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht



Danke. Es gibt ja offensichtlich noch Leute, die sowas zu schätzen wissen, ohne gleich mit ihrem technischen Perfektionismus in die Welt der Formel 1 Performance abzudriften und daraus dann Funktionswertungen abzugeben. 

Manchmal ist ein so einfach gestaltetes Produkt mit ein paar kleinen Optimierungsmöglichkeiten besser, als ein Teureres. Gerade weil solche Gabeln ja bei manchen Leuten einfach nur ein Verschleißteil ist und viele Leute gar nicht solche inhaltlichen Setups benötigen. Die wollen die Gabel einmal abstimmen und fahren, fertig. Ob sie damit dann hier und da schlechter oder besser um die Kurve kommen interessiert dann gar nicht, sondern die Tatsache dass sie Spass haben und alles funktioniert.



Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (16. Juli 2009)

Moin,

besteht die Möglichkeit das dass Teil mal etwas leichter wird???
Ist die 2010 Version schon auf dem Markt???

gruß an Fuß

Michi


----------



## Qia (16. Juli 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> besteht die Möglichkeit das dass Teil mal etwas leichter wird???
> Ist die 2010 Version schon auf dem Markt???
> ...



Der Suntoursupport hat gesagt, dass der Stahlschaft bleiben wird, sie aber am Innenleben noch versuchen einiges an Gewicht heraus zu holen.

Beim LV könntest Du aber tatsächliuch mit nem flach baueneden 1,5" Steuersatz die Leichtere 1,5er Gabel verbauen. Die hat dann 2300 Gramm ungekürzt, weil die n Alurohr hat.

Verstehen tu ich diese Produktphilosophie zwar nicht, aber vermutlich gehen sie damit auf die 180mm Gabel ein für die dann das 1 1/8 vielleicht doch zu schwach wäre in Alu.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## decolocsta (16. Juli 2009)

darum hat eine Totem z.b. auch einen Aluschaft...in 1 1/8....weils zu schwach ist


----------



## foenfrisur (16. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Du solltest Dir mal überlegen, ob Du nicht mit dem Ölstand und der Viskosität bei Deiner Z1 rumexperimentieren willst.
> 
> Vermutlich ist die sogar ähnlich Dankbar für solche Anpassungsmassnahmen.
> 
> ...



erstmal danke für den beitrag 
musste gestern den account von meinem bruder missbrauchen. 

wie gesagt...die z1 läuft wunderbar. 5ml mehr öl für den nötigen durchschlagschutz, max 1.5bar in die luftkammer und druckstufe ordentlich angepasst.
sie neigt halt beim bremsen und bei stufen zum durchsacken, verschwendet aber auf dem trail nur den nötigen federweg. auch bei landungen nutzt sie nicht zuviel federweg. eher so wie es sein sollte.

die durolux wäre für mich insofern interessant gewesen weil ich mir wie schon erwähnt durch die dickeren standrohre etwas mehr steifigkeit erhoffen würde und die absenkung ziemlich interessant wäre.
wenn jetzt allerdings zum einen die absenkung nur alle nase lang richtig funktioniert bliebe noch die vermutlich etwas höhere steifigkeit.

das mehrgewicht wäre jetzt nicht so tragisch...soviel frontlastiger dürfte das also wohl kaum werden.

mal schauen was das mit dem 2010er model wird.


----------



## Qia (18. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> darum hat eine Totem z.b. auch einen Aluschaft...in 1 1/8....weils zu schwach ist




....welchen Teil von "Vielleicht" hast Du in dem Satz eigentlich nicht verstanden?


----------



## ollo (18. Juli 2009)

na zurück ausem Kino, war es schön bei Perry Hotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (18. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> na zurück ausem Kino, war es schön bei Perry Hotter



Sehr sehr reif für einen der angeblich Ü40 sein will.

Da bekomm ich ja Angst wenns bei mir in 4 Jahren soweit ist 

Ab einen gewissen "geistigen" Alter sollte Mann sich auch trauen gegen den Strom zu schwimmen.


Qia mag ja manchmal übers Ziel hinaus schießen....aber im Gegensatz zu anderen testet er und kann Ergebnisse vorweisen.


Nebenbei bei einem BikerBravo Test hat die SR den 3 Platz hinter Fox und Lyrik belegt......da wurde kein durchsacken bemängelt und war die steifeste Gabel im Test....

Evtl. sind die Vollpro`s unfähiger als mancher hier 
Bewerbt euch mal ......am besten legt Ihr gleich den Fred hier in die Bewerbung mit rein.

Kindergarten hier.

Und weg


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2009)

Bikebravos......hm, das die nur Bullshit schreiben ist eig. eh klar und steht nicht zur debatte.


----------



## Qia (18. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bikebravos......hm, das die nur Bullshit schreiben ist eig. eh klar und steht nicht zur debatte.



Natürlich! Amen!


----------



## Qia (18. Juli 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> erstmal danke für den beitrag
> musste gestern den account von meinem bruder missbrauchen.
> 
> wie gesagt...die z1 läuft wunderbar. 5ml mehr öl für den nötigen durchschlagschutz, max 1.5bar in die luftkammer und druckstufe ordentlich angepasst.
> ...



Bei meiner ersten Kartusche hats 3 Tage und einige Male absenken gebraucht, bis es funktioniert hat. Einen großen Unterschied hats dann gemacht, als ich einmal den Druck deutlich veringert hatte und die Absenkung betätigt habe. Als ich dann den Normaldruck wieder hergestellt hatte hats dann immer funktioniert wies soll.

Ich hatte dann zwischendurch schon eine Austauschkartusche bekommen und diese hatte dann exakt den gleichen Ablauf gezeigt, allerdings gings dann mit der Erfahrung schneller.

Ich denke, dass die Durolux sicher steifer ist als die Z1, die Gabel ist die steifste die ich je gefahren habe. Aber zum Absacken der Z1 hab ich leider keine Erfahrungen, daher kann ich Dir da auch nichts sagen. Ich weiß nur, dass die Durolux weniger absackt als meine bisherigen Gabeln.

Bei der neuen Revelation 2010 muss ich erstmal mein Setup finden, aber bisher ist die Durolux auch hier besser und vor allem Linearer. Aber das kann eben sein, dass ich einfach noch zu wenig über das Dual Air und diue Druckstufenabstimmung der RS weiß.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Elobla (18. Juli 2009)

also ich hab jetzt mal,wie versprochen,die ganze geschichte mal auseinandergebaut..

simple aber gute technik..

Meine Zugstufe passt, von daher lass ich sie und demnach auch das Öl unberührt  (5W),
aber die Druckstufe will ich im Lowspeedbereich immernoch gern etwas straffer...
werde jetzt die Feder etwas vorspannen und den Shim etwas gesellschaft verleihen..

müsste funktionieren, die vpp-luft wirkt ja dann irgendwann auch als Negativfeder gegen die Druckstufenfeder,da müsste sich dann die Highspeed-druckstufe über den druck einstellen lassen..

und zur Absenkung:
Das Röhrchen des Absenkknöppens ist unten labbelig festgeschraubt,
die verbindung neigt gern num audrehen,daher auch die "probleme mit der Absenkung"...dreht sich das rörchen etwas raus,löst der knopf dauernd aus..
ich rate hier zur Schraubensicherung...

ich bin von der durolux immer begeisterter,echt ne top gabel,
aber die wirklich sehr schmalen Buchsen geben echt zu denken...

mh...





edit:
achja, Qia...wie stehts mit der Kartusche?;-)
wär echt super,könnt ich rumprobieren ohne die Gabel dauernd auseinander zu schrubben...


----------



## Caranamarth (18. Juli 2009)

Würde der Buchsenverschleiß denn auf Garantie gehen? Wenn ja, wie lange?


----------



## Elobla (18. Juli 2009)

buchsen sind verschleißteile und von der Garantie ausgeschlossen,
außer bei groben Verarbeitungs- oder werkstofmängeln...

so kenn ich das,lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## Qia (19. Juli 2009)

Elobla schrieb:


> also ich hab jetzt mal,wie versprochen,die ganze geschichte mal auseinandergebaut..
> 
> simple aber gute technik..
> 
> ...



Gut dass Du Dich meldest, ich habe meine PNs gelöscht und Deine ausversehen mit!

Gib mir nochmal Deine Adresse bitte!

Beste Grüße
Qia


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Sehr sehr reif für einen der angeblich Ü40 sein will.
> 
> Da bekomm ich ja Angst wenns bei mir in 4 Jahren soweit ist
> 
> ...




dann genieß die 4 Jahre der Vernunft noch, ab 40 wird  einiges leichter und anderes Schwerer zu ertragen. By the way ich fahre auch eine Durolux und finde sie saugut, Preiswert, Funktionell und nicht überhypt wie die Fuchsgabeln oder sonstiges Federungszeug.....

Kindergarten, ja na klar der eine so der andere so, ich finde es Kindergarten hier an Gabeln irgendwelche Senkbohrungen in die Tauchrohre zu machen, Shims einzuschlitzen und das Ding mit Öl voll zusüffen.....und die dann so Manipulirte Gabel auch noch verschleudern zu wollen, nach einem wirklich sehr langen Dauertest 

gruß ollo


----------



## berchschorsch (19. Juli 2009)

Findest du das es so schlimm ist was an der Gabel verbessern zu wollen... Die Frage ist ja immer was du dir unter einer guten Gabel vorstellst...
Ich fand die auch immer gut, hab dann aber mal das Fett entfernt und Öl in die Tauchrohre gefüllt... Geil... Brauchst bissl mehr Druck aber die wird viel sahniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elobla (19. Juli 2009)

> Kindergarten, ja na klar der eine so der andere so, ich finde es Kindergarten hier an Gabeln irgendwelche Senkbohrungen in die Tauchrohre zu machen, Shims einzuschlitzen und das Ding mit Öl voll zusüffen....



eben,es gibt immer leute die mit dem zufrieden sind,was es gibt.
und dann gibts welche die tüfteln und basteln um das beste aus etwas herauszuhohlen,und genau die sind es,die uns den Fortschritt gebracht haben...

übrigens, meine tuningmaßnahmen sind alle reversibel,d.h. ich kann sie rückgängig machen...

hochtechnologisierte Kindergärten heutzutage..


----------



## Qia (19. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Kindergarten, ja na klar der eine so der andere so, ich finde es Kindergarten hier an Gabeln irgendwelche Senkbohrungen in die Tauchrohre zu machen, Shims einzuschlitzen und das Ding mit Öl voll zusüffen.....und die dann so Manipulirte Gabel auch noch verschleudern zu wollen, nach einem wirklich sehr langen Dauertest
> 
> gruß ollo



Mann, Du hast 100 Kilo, beim richtigen Druck spricht bei Dir jede Gabel sahnig an. Sogar der Stoßdämpfer vom Leopard-1.

Dass Du das nicht verstehst...O.K. dachte aber, dass Du weiter denkst.

Abgesehen mal davon besteht mein Hobby eben auch im schrauben, basteln und teilweise verbessern.

Was Dauertests anbelangt, bei solchen Hardwareveränderungen, bei denen man weiß, was man erreichen will, braucht man keine Dauertests. Werden ja keine tragenden Teile verändert.

@Kindergarten:

Ich bin hier nicht derjenige, der sich regelmässig über die Geisteszustände und Reputationen Anderer auslässt. Dafür haben wir ja hier Dich und einige andere User.

Was Mobben betrifft seid ihr ja rechte Profis. Könnts stolz sein auf Euch! Ü 40er. 

Im Übrigen, ich bin ebenfalls Ü40...seh aber wenigstens nicht so aus.


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2009)

@berchshorsch

meine Durolux spricht Sahnig an und das alleine schon ohne irgendetwas getan zu haben, verbessert habe ich es auch, aber nur äußerlich durch Mittelchen die das Losbrechmoment etwas runtersetzen, ansonsten ist es die erste Gable die aus dem Karton herraus hervorragend funktioniert hat.
(Gabelhistorie: Fox Vanilla, Fox Talas,RS Psylo,RS Reveltion,RS Lyrik)

@Elobla
nein ganz und gar nicht, dann würde ich mich dem Fortschritt verschließen, ich finde nur das an einem solchen Teil Leute ran sollen die wirklich Plan haben und wenn Du einen Hochtechnisirten Kindergarten hast, mit zurückrüstbaren Umbaumaßnahmen mehr als gut, das hält den neuen Nutzer böse Überraschungen vom Leib  
Ich frage mich nur warum der Hersteller selber nicht auf die Idee kommt, welche Gründe könnte es wohl haben, Patentrechtliche, Funktionseinbußen, Kosten ???
Und Leute die Tüfteln und Basteln haben nicht nur den Fortschritt mitgebarcht sondern auch den Tod

gruß ollo


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2009)

@ Qia 

was Du deinem LV antust ist mir egal, ist Dein Rad, Du hast es bezahlt und Du mußt mit Deinem geschraube Leben und selbst mit 100Kg hatte ich Gabeln die schlecht oder über- Funktioniert haben.

Wie weit ich denken kann wird sich Dir sicher nicht durch meine Aktivitäten im IBC Forum erschließen und da wir noch keine Schaafe zusammen gehüttet haben wird sich das auch weiterhin für Dich nicht erschließen.

Aber jeder wie er mag, Du schraubst und hälst Dich für den größten und ich geh Radfahren und halte mich auch für den größten, passt doch


----------



## berchschorsch (19. Juli 2009)

> Und Leute die Tüfteln und Basteln haben nicht nur den Fortschritt mitgebarcht sondern auch den Tod



Wenns eins vor dem Fortschritt gab dann war es der Tod...



> verbessert habe ich es auch, aber nur äußerlich durch Mittelchen die das Losbrechmoment etwas runtersetzen



Nun stell dir vor da kommt noch was von innen...

Ich bastle nicht an der Gabel, aber ich finds gut wenn hier Leute was verbessern wollen und die anderen daran teilhaben lassen, man muss nicht alles nachmachen und wenn doch dann hat man vielleicht ein besseres Produkt als vorher...


----------



## Elobla (19. Juli 2009)

> nein ganz und gar nicht, dann würde ich mich dem Fortschritt verschließen





> eben,es gibt immer leute die mit dem zufrieden sind,*was es gibt*.



nicht verwechseln mit "was man hat"...

aber jetzt back to topic und zurück zu technischen Diskussionen sonst wird das hier noch ins ktwr verschoben...


----------



## Qia (19. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Wie weit ich denken kann wird sich Dir sicher nicht durch meine Aktivitäten im IBC Forum erschließen und da wir noch keine Schaafe zusammen gehüttet haben wird sich das auch weiterhin für Dich nicht erschließen.



Ganz genau. Und eben diese Fähigkeit fehlt Dir genauso wie jedem Anderen..

Und ich halte mich nicht für den Größten. Das ist etwas das Du glaubst. Ich habe einfach nur Spass an dem was ich tue.

Ich gebe meine Fehler wenigstens auch offen in solchen Foren zu, weil ich mir für sowas nicht zu fein bin. Menschen, die solche Ansichtzen pflegen wie Du sie hier präsentierst, überlesen sowas nur gern geflissentlich.

Der Käufer der Gabel hat den Thread hier gelesen.
Und auch den im LV-Forum.

Als letztes: Ich habe eine entsprechende abgeschlossene Ausbildung, die mir diese Fähigkeiten vermittelt.


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Und eben diese Fähigkeit fehlt Dir genauso wie jedem Anderen..
> 
> Und ich halte mich nicht für den Größten. Das ist etwas das Du glaubst. Ich habe einfach nur Spass an dem was ich tue.
> 
> ...




ne ich Lese Deine Beiträge schon Lange nicht mehr, außer die letzten hier, da Du die für mich leidige Angewohnheit hast Threads zu zubomben, aber da hat halt jeder seine eigene Schmerzgrenze, meine war mit Deinen Postings im Litevilleforum erreicht, nun gut lassen wir das wer nun "Böse" und "nicht Böse" ist. 

Zu Fein Fehler zu zugeben oder Meine Ansichten nicht zu Revidieren weil sich herausgestellt hat das sie Fehlerhaft sind, .....auf dem Hohen Ross sitze ich nicht, wäre  auch schön blöd, gibt immer einen der es besser weiß und auch belegen kann.

Und wenn Du dementsprechende Kenntnisse erworben hast, ja Fein, kann keiner wissen, sonst müßte ja unter jedem Avard ein Lebenslauf hängen.

Zu Guter letzt meinerseits, um wieder zum Thema zurück zukehren, warum baut eine Firma wie Suntour Fett anstatt Oel in die Gabel, ich denke nicht das Sie Halbherzig mal eben in der Mittagspause ein Produkt Entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen wollen und so wie ich es verstanden habe, will Suntour weg vom Billigbaumarktimage und den Paltzhirschen eine Ansage machen, warum sollten Sie also ein Wurschtel es Dir doch selber hin Produkt bauen  Es sei denn Suntour nimmt es nicht wirklich Ernst und wollte mal ein paar schnelle Dollar mit Angeblich Höherwertigen Gabeln machen

gruß ollo

PS: es ist bedauerlich das Du das mit dem Größten so ernstgenommen hast, aber das ist halt die Emutionslosigkeit des Forums


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Juli 2009)

Auf Öl inne Gabel gibts schon von einer anderen Firma ein Patent. Kein scheiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (19. Juli 2009)

an qia und ollo:
könnt ihr beiden , die ihr ja eigenen aussagen zufolge selbstkritisch seid, eure kleine fehde per pm klären?

zum thema:
mir erschließt sich die notwendigkeit eines tunings der durolux nur in begrenztem maße, ich habe das glück, keine tauschkartusche benötigt zu haben - weder für absenkung noch zugstufe. was ich durchaus sinnvoll fürs ansprechen finde, ist die maßnahme, öl ins casting zu tun; meine durolux nutzt ihren federweg vernünfig, beim langsam- und schnellfahren. ich finde es nach wie vor bemerkenswert, dass die gabel mir bisher nur dann hart durchgeschlagen ist, wenns okay war, sprich ich etwas out-of-control war. die zugstufe passt mir sehr gut - ich kann definitiv nicht nachvollziehen, dass die zugstufe zu langsam sein soll. 
allerdings finde ich, dass die gabel beim ersten eindruck auf asphalt etwas eigenwillig ist; sie federt sehr weit ein, fühlt sich beim bloßen drücken insgesamt zäh an. dieser eindruck ist mir aber im gelände nie entstanden. dort funktioniert sie einfach unauffällig gut - ohne sehr durchzusacken, ohne irgendwelche anderen macken. das ansprechverhalten kann nicht mit marzocchis rc2x-gabeln mithalten, dafür musst ich bei denen immer wieder mit der druckstufe nachjustieren. die durolux hab ich, nachdem sie vernünftig eingestellt war, nicht mehr anrühren müssen. inzwischen ein jahr lang...


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Kindergarten, ja na klar der eine so der andere so, ich finde es Kindergarten hier an Gabeln irgendwelche Senkbohrungen in die Tauchrohre zu machen, Shims einzuschlitzen und das Ding mit Öl voll zusüffen.....und die dann so Manipulirte Gabel auch noch verschleudern zu wollen, nach einem wirklich sehr langen Dauertest
> 
> gruß ollo



Man könnte es auch anders ausdrücken:

Du hast keine Ahnung/kein Interesse von/an Tuning/Verbesserungen, kritisierst aber an anderen rum, bzw. noch besser --> du verurteilst sogar noch, weil Andere einfach anders sind/anders denken als du.

Irgendwie ne schwache Aktion, wie ich finde.


----------



## bastelfreak (19. Juli 2009)

also  mal so dazwischen: BITTE HÖRT AUF EUCH SO VOL ZU KÄSEN!!

das ist echt so ein richtig geiler thread, ne einfache günstige gabel, die mit machbarem tuning zu einer supergabel mutiert. und alles dank euch die daran rumschrauben und basteln und probieren. ich lese hier so gerne, nur euer komisches ding was hier läuft lässt die guten tipps ein bisschen untergehen.

OT:
vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ergründen warum am anfang die absenkunk so weit geht...wenn man das reproduzieren könnte wäre die durolux ne übergabel.

bastelfreak*


----------



## Bumble (19. Juli 2009)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> OT:
> vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ergründen warum *am anfang* die absenkunk so weit geht...wenn man das reproduzieren könnte wäre die durolux ne übergabel.
> 
> bastelfreak*



Wie meinst das jetzt ?


----------



## Qia (19. Juli 2009)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Auf Öl inne Gabel gibts schon von einer anderen Firma ein Patent. Kein scheiß...



Exakt das gleiche hat nir der Suntoursupport auch gesteckt und dann gesagt: Öl ins Casting ist das, was er bei seiner eigenen Gabel auch macht.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Qia (19. Juli 2009)

juh schrieb:


> an qia und ollo:
> könnt ihr beiden , die ihr ja eigenen aussagen zufolge selbstkritisch seid, eure kleine fehde per pm klären?



Am liebsten hätte ich sowas gar nicht. 



> zum thema:
> mir erschließt sich die notwendigkeit eines tunings der durolux nur in begrenztem maße, ich habe das glück, keine tauschkartusche benötigt zu haben - weder für absenkung noch zugstufe.



So soll das ja auch sein.

Wie gesagt....m.E. hats was mit dem Fahrergewicht und dem nötigen Luftdruck zu tun. 

Dann rauscht die Gabel weder durch, noch ist sie zu langsam. 

Bei mir war für genau dieses Verhalten der Luftdruck zu gering. 4 Bar auf jeder Seite.

Durchgerauscht ist sie bei mir aber auch sehr wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> @berchshorsch
> 
> meine Durolux spricht Sahnig an und das alleine schon ohne irgendetwas getan zu haben, verbessert habe ich es auch, aber nur äußerlich durch Mittelchen die das Losbrechmoment etwas runtersetzen, ansonsten ist es die erste Gable die aus dem Karton herraus hervorragend funktioniert hat.
> (Gabelhistorie: Fox Vanilla, Fox Talas,RS Psylo,RS Reveltion,RS Lyrik)
> ...


----------



## ollo (20. Juli 2009)

ich dachte wir hätten das jetzt durch und die Konzentration würde wieder auf dem eigentlichen Thema liegen.

Das äußere  Behandeln sehe ich eher als Pflegemaßnahme und nicht als Tuning, da scheint aber jeder seine eigene Auffassung von Tuning zu haben..... 

Meine Antipartie zu den Eingriffen rührt eher aus meiner Anfangszeit des MTB, wo ich unerfahrernerweise ein solch getuntes Teil mal gekauft habe ohne das es mir gesagt wurde......die Schadenersatzforderungen laufen heute noch und einen Wetterumschwung merke ich bevor es im Wetterbericht angesagt wird.

D.h. ich stehe solchen öffentlich bekannt gemachten Tipps und Tricks mehr als Kritisch gegenüber, da es hier keinen Haftungsdurchgriff auf Denjenigen gibt und die Frage warum Suntour es nicht offiziell macht, ich meine das mit dem Oel war eine berechtigte Frage und wenn es ein Patentrechtliches ist, (wenn ich Jurist wäre würde ich mir sogar die Frage stellen ob solche Tipps nicht das Patentrecht verletzen, es gibt einfach zu viele Anwälte die zuviel Langeweile haben und solche Foren lieben), wurde die Frage ja beantwortet.


Zugegeben das mit dem Kino war und ist Fehl am Platze gewesen, ich denke bei einem Glas Schorle wäre es nicht als das zu verstehen gewesen wie es sich hier liest, ich verbuche das mal eher als Schwache Minute meinerseits. Entschuldigung !

gruß ollo

PS: @Bumble,
       und so wie ich verurteilt habe, wurde ich ebenfalls verurteilt, keine   
       Ahnung/ kein Interesse, Diskriminierung anders denkender, wo war 
       jetzt der  Unterschied ?


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> PS: @Bumble,
> und so wie ich verurteilt habe, wurde ich ebenfalls verurteilt, keine
> Ahnung/ kein Interesse, Diskriminierung anders denkender, *wo war
> jetzt der  Unterschied ?*



Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass du deutlich unter die Gürtellinie gegangen bist und dich über Andere lustig gemacht hast.

Und da red ich jetzt nicht nur vom Kino-Spruch 

Die Entschuldigung war aber schonmal okay


----------



## scott-bussi (20. Juli 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Meine Antipartie zu den Eingriffen rührt eher aus meiner Anfangszeit des MTB, wo ich unerfahrernerweise ein solch getuntes Teil mal gekauft habe ohne das es mir gesagt wurde......die Schadenersatzforderungen laufen heute noch und einen Wetterumschwung merke ich bevor es im Wetterbericht angesagt wird.
> 
> D.h. ich stehe solchen öffentlich bekannt gemachten Tipps und Tricks mehr als Kritisch gegenüber, da es hier keinen Haftungsdurchgriff auf Denjenigen gibt und die Frage warum Suntour es nicht offiziell macht, ich meine das mit dem Oel war eine berechtigte Frage und wenn es ein Patentrechtliches ist, (wenn ich Jurist wäre würde ich mir sogar die Frage stellen ob solche Tipps nicht das Patentrecht verletzen, es gibt einfach zu viele Anwälte die zuviel Langeweile haben und solche Foren lieben), wurde die Frage ja beantwortet.
> 
> ...


----------



## ollo (20. Juli 2009)

um nun diesen Thread nicht völlig mit einer Diskussion über Umgangsformen und wer hat recht oder nicht recht bzw. wer verhält sich immer zu 100% korrekt im Leben und wo fängt die Gürtellinie an,  nicht ganz offtopic laufen zu lassen und damit den "Tuninginteressierten" hier zu Langweilen. Wäre jetzt ein dicker Schlusstrich angebracht. 
__________________________________________________________________________

@Scott-bussi,
wenn ich weiß wer daran rumschraubt und welches Hintergrundwissen er hat ist das gerechtfertigt. Ein Forum ist ein Tummelplatz verschiedenster Typen und wenn Du einschätzen kannst das die Tipps von einem Dir unbekannten 100% Ok sind, dann ziehe ich meinen Hut und werde für immer schweigen.
Eine Federgabel ist für mich ein Sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil, gerade in der Federwegskattegorie und ich will nicht Histerisch den Finger heben, nach dem Motto Spitz paß auf der hat da die Aufkleber abgemacht, das könnte Funktionseinbußen bedeuten, nein und bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich Falsch liege, hier wurde die Gabel geöffnet (ist damit eigentlich der Garntieverlust verbunden ??) und mit Oel befüllt, hätte ja auch der Hersteller machen können, hat er nicht (ist ja nun geklärt warum nicht) und jetzt kommt ja der Reibepunkt, nach einer recht kurzen Zeit wird das so getunte Teil vekauft. Ein Hersteller macht sehr ausführliche Testreihen über wesentlich längere Zeiträume mit wesentlich mehr Aufwand.

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie Deine Wortwahl ausfällt wenn Du mit Deiner getunten Duro einen Drop (ich weiß ist sie nicht für gebaut) machst und die Gabel aufgrund des Oels oder eines Bearbeiteten Shims schlagartig Blockiert und aus 180 mm aufeinmal 0 werden, muß alles nicht sein.
Das sind meine Gedanken wenn ich Tipps von unbekannten Lese, die das Teil nach relativ kurzer Zeit wieder anbieten.

Großes versprechen , keine Zeile mehr von mir hier in diesem Thread

gruß ollo


----------



## bastelfreak (20. Juli 2009)

@bumble:

naja am anfang ging doch bei manchen die absenkung weit über die angepriesenen 40mm hinaus, bzw. funktioniert das ab und an wieder. und wenn man das dauerhaft reproduzieren könnte, oder den verstellbereich von 40mm bsp auf 60mm erweitern könnte, dann ergeben sich wesentlich bessere uphilleigenschaften.


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2009)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> @bumble:
> 
> naja am anfang ging doch bei manchen die absenkung weit über die angepriesenen 40mm hinaus, bzw. funktioniert das ab und an wieder. und wenn man das dauerhaft reproduzieren könnte, oder den verstellbereich von 40mm bsp auf 60mm erweitern könnte, dann ergeben sich wesentlich bessere uphilleigenschaften.




Was heisst am Anfang ? Es geht immer noch, zumindest bei mir. 

Es schreibt nur niemand mehr drüber, auch auf meine Einträge zu dem Thema kam eher wenig Resonanz. 

Es funktioniert nicht immer und scheint auch irgendwie mit dem eingestellten Luftdruck unten zusammenzuhängen.

Einfach ausprobieren, da kann dir niemand helfen, scheinen ja auch ziemlich unterschiedlich zu funktionieren die Gabeln. 

Wenn nach 10 Absenkversuchen immer noch 4cm drin sind, wirds auch nicht mehr.

Wenns tiefer geht, hab ich das sehr deutlich gemerkt, weil der Widerstand beim Runterdrücken plötzlich nachgelassen hat und die Gabel dann bis 110mm runter ging. (Hab ne 180èr)


----------



## Elobla (20. Juli 2009)

eigentlich ist die Sache ziemlich einach...
je weniger Druck man in der Hauptkammer fährt, je tiefer bekommt man die Gabel eingefedert beim knöpfle drücken..und je tiefer ist sie dann auch abgesenkt...

probierts selber, mit geringerem Druck komm ich auf weit mehr wie 60mm...

das ist genau der punkt mit der druckstufe...ist diese härter,kann ich mit weniger druck fahren..heisst aber auch langsamere Zugstufe, d.H. dünneres Öl,d.H. ich brauch ne strammere Druckstufe...

sag ich doch..


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2009)

Elobla schrieb:


> eigentlich ist die Sache ziemlich einach...
> *je weniger Druck man in der Hauptkammer fährt, je tiefer bekommt man die Gabel eingefedert beim knöpfle drücken..*und je tiefer ist sie dann auch abgesenkt...
> 
> probierts selber, mit geringerem Druck komm ich auf weit mehr wie 60mm...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Ich komme mit 7,5bar in der Hauptkammer genauso auf 7cm Absenkung wie mit 5bar, aber halt nicht immer und das ist der Knackpunkt.

Beruht deine Aussage eigentlich auf eignen Erfahrungen ?  

Ne Durolux kann ich auf deinen Bildern nicht erkennen.

Es funktioniert halt nicht eine Durolux wie die Andere, weshalb Ratschläge zur Absenkung nicht 1zu1 übertragbar sind.


----------



## Elobla (20. Juli 2009)

steht bei meinen Bildern nicht auch das Upload-Datum da?

also meine Gabel funktioniert wie beschrieben, natürlich auch nicht immer 100%,
aber den Fehler such ich bei mir,sprich zu wenig runtergedrückt,als das ich das der Technik anlaste...

natürlich,am berg,unter realen bedienungen,mit richtigem Druck sieht es anders aus,
da senkt sich meine auch nur ca. 30-50mm ab...
lass ich aber druck ab,geht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (20. Juli 2009)

also,..beim austesten,voller druck in der hauptkammer,hebelchen gedrückt,..4cm,funktioniert tadellos.beim "runterdrücken" sogar mehr,rastet aber bei genau 4cm dann ein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich komme mit 7,5bar in der Hauptkammer genauso auf 7cm Absenkung wie mit 5bar.



Wieso hast Du 7,5bar in der Hauptkammer. Ich bin sicher nicht leichter wie Du und komme mit 5,75 untern und 4 oben bestens klar.


----------



## Bumble (20. Juli 2009)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du 7,5bar in der Hauptkammer. Ich bin sicher nicht leichter wie Du und komme mit 5,75 untern und 4 oben bestens klar.



Das war am Anfang als ich noch getestet habe.

Aber auch da gings manchmal bis auf 110mm runter.

Gegen Ende bin ich dann mit 5irgendwas bar in der Hauptkammer gefahren.



Elobla schrieb:


> natürlich,am berg,unter realen bedienungen,mit richtigem Druck sieht es anders aus,
> da senkt sich meine auch nur ca. 30-50mm ab...
> lass ich aber druck ab,geht mehr...



Sorry, den Satz hab ich nicht verstanden. 

Wir reden doch von real machbaren Absenkungen und nicht von irgendwelchen Versuchen zuhause in der Werkstatt bei 2bar in der Hauptkammer, die dann eh nicht fahrbar sind.

Gib mal ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Gabel eingestellt hast/fährst.


----------



## berkel (21. Juli 2009)

Wie ich geschrieben hatte, ließ sich meine Durolux nach dem Einbau mehrfach um 9cm absenken. Seit dem Anpassen des Drucks nur noch ca. 3,5cm, egal was ich mache, niedriger/hoher Druck, mehrmaliges Runterdrücken ... leider!


----------



## Elobla (21. Juli 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sorry, den Satz hab ich nicht verstanden.



ganz langsam lesen, kommas beachten...
was genau verstehst du denn nicht?




Bumble schrieb:


> Wir reden doch von real machbaren Absenkungen und nicht von irgendwelchen Versuchen zuhause in der Werkstatt bei 2bar in der Hauptkammer, die dann eh nicht fahrbar sind.



nein, wir reden hier über das verhalten einer federgabel.
wenn du nur in einem Bereich von sagen wir +-0,5bar testest,wie willst du dann auf die kennlinie schließen?

aber ich denke wir solltens hierbei belassen,und rumprobieren statt diskutieren,
dann kommen wir schneller zu etwas...




Bumble schrieb:


> Gib mal ein paar Beispiele, wie du die Gabel eingestellt hast/fährst.




naja, hab sie ja,wie gesagt auch noch nicht so lange,und bin auch noch nicht wirklich zufrieden mit meinem setup (siehe eine seite weiter vorne..)

..mein Sag (70kg,rel flacher lenkwinkel) liegt bei 5,5bar bei 30%,
in der vpp-kammer fahre ich um die 4bar..(leicht drunter..)

bei diesem Setup nutze ich den Federweg nicht voll, der Sag passt aber...


mit welchen setup fährst du?


----------



## Qia (21. Juli 2009)

Der Mensch, der meine Duroluxgabel gekauft hat, hatte bei sich ein leicht verklemmtes Verntil und die gabel öffnete und schloss nicht korrekt. Das Lag an der Abdeckkappe, die verdreht oder nicht korrekt montiert war.

Das hatte auch Auswirkungen auf den Druck, den er in der Haupkammer gerfahren ist!

Habt ihr das alle überprüft?

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Bumble (21. Juli 2009)

Elobla schrieb:


> ..mein Sag (70kg,rel flacher lenkwinkel) liegt bei 5,5bar bei 30%,
> in der vpp-kammer fahre ich um die 4bar..(leicht drunter..)
> 
> bei diesem Setup nutze ich den Federweg nicht voll, der Sag passt aber...
> ...



Bei mir warens im Idealfall knapp über 5 bar in der Hauptkammer mit voller Federwegsausnutzung und oben die von Suntour empfohlenen 3,5bar.

Mehr Luft in der Hauptkammer verringert sofort den nutzbaren Federweg.

Hier macht ein Luftdruckprüfer Sinn, da ja eine Pumpe immer etwas Luft beim Abschrauben verliert.

Das deckt sich ja mit deinen Angaben.

Wegen der Absenkung wollte ich lediglich sagen dass es keinen Sinn macht von einer 7cm Absenkung in einem Druckbereich zu sprechen, der dann unfahrbar ist.


----------



## Fleshripper (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
eventuel werd ich dem club der Durolux-fahrer bald beitreten, doch vorweg eine Frage.

Muss ich die Gabel zwangsläufig tunen, ist sie von werk ab wirklich nicht so toll?

Hab bisher an ner Gabel nie mehr als nen Federwechsel gemacht.

lg


----------



## juh (21. Juli 2009)

Fleshripper schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich die Gabel zwangsläufig tunen, ist sie von werk ab wirklich nicht so toll?



nein, musst du nicht!
es dauert halt etwas bis die luftdrücke so eingestellt sind, dass die gabel 
sowohll bergaufals auch bergab gut funtioniert. öl ins casting zu machen ist kein hexenwerk (schrauben unten am casting aufmachen, kräftig ziehen, öl rein, zusammenschrauben. ich musste da schraubensicherung nehmen, übrigens auch an der kartusche zum absenken, die hat sich sonst rausgedreht. wobei ich das noch nicht so oft gehört hab, da hatte ich wohl pech).
die gabel funktioniert so wirklich ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (21. Juli 2009)

hm..
schraube unten am casting aufmachen? d.h. wenn ich da öl reinmachen will muss ich die gabel aufn kopf stellen?^^

Und wie viel da rein machen?


----------



## Bumble (21. Juli 2009)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> hm..
> schraube unten am casting aufmachen? d.h. wenn ich da öl reinmachen will muss ich die gabel aufn kopf stellen?^^
> 
> Und wie viel da rein machen?



Fahr sie doch erstmal serienmäßig wenn du dich noch nicht auskennst, die Gabel funktioniert auch so ordentlich.

Öl ist für die dauerhafte Schmierung, das kannste später auch noch machen.


----------



## Fleshripper (21. Juli 2009)

Okay nur noch die Pike verkaufen dann kommt die Duro(lux) auch wenn ich  ausser im bikemarkt noch kein shop gefunden hab der sie vorrÃ¤tig fÃ¼r ~300â¬ hat gocycle hat sie aber 30tage lieferzeit


----------



## Pakalolo (22. Juli 2009)

Frag mal bei armor-bikes nach....


----------



## bastelfreak (22. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal hatte eigentlich schonmal einer die Hauptluftkammer offen und komplett auseinandergebaut? Gibt es davon Fotos? Wie funktioniert denn die Absenkung eigentlich?
Ich habe zwar selber keine Durolux, aber mich interessieren solche Umbauaktionen und ich werde sie mir auch noch irgendwann zulegen.

bastelfreak


----------



## _Sync_ (22. Juli 2009)

bastelfreak: Genau die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (23. Juli 2009)

Bin seit einiger Zeit auch stolzer Besitzer einer Durolux. Lese jetzt mit Entsetzen, dass ich wohl beim einstellen einiges falsch gemacht habe. Bin laut beigfügtem Manual vorgegangen, das wohl nicht korrekt ist. Untere Kammer immer weniger Luft als oben. 6 zu 8 psi. Fahre unten auch die genannten 6 und oben bin ich bei 10. Fahrer & Gepäck 100kg. Mit diesen Drücken lässt sich die Gabe auf etwa 130mm absenken und sie spricht in ruppigem Gelände, Treppen super an. Woran ich mich erst gewöhnen muss ist das kurze eintauen der Gabel besonderst bei technischen Passagen. Ist aber wohl bei Luftgabeln normal. Hier bin ich meine Pike noch gewöhnt. Bei einem 2 Meter Sprung ist sie fast durchgeschlagen. Da muss ich wohl noch etwas tunen. Welche Kammer bekommt dann mehr Druck? Vermutlich die untere? Kann man irgendwo Richtwerte nachlesen Gewicht Fahrer zu dem Kamerdruck? Sumasumarum für diesen Preis eine top Gabel


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. Juli 2009)

> Kann man irgendwo Richtwerte nachlesen Gewicht Fahrer zu dem Kamerdruck?


 
das würde mich auch mal ganz zwanglos interessieren.


----------



## Qia (23. Juli 2009)

Hi, das ist relativ einfach:

Links oben mal den Standard Druck von 3 bis 4 Bar hinein.

Dann links unten soviel Druck hineingeben, dass die Gabel auf 25 % Sag geht. Das sind bei der 160er 40mm. 

Dabei muss man beachten, dass das VCC-Ventil ein wenig das Wippen unterdrückt, daher muss man, wenn man drauf sitzt, einmal kurz druck drauf bringen und dann sehen auf welchen Wert sie herauskommt, wenn man dann normal sitzen bleibt.´Dieser Wert ist dann der relevante.

Wenn man das hat, kann man rechts oben dann die Progression noch etwas beeinflussen. Aber mehr als in der Haupkammer darf der Druck halt nicht werden, sondern höchstens gleich hoch.

Wenn sie zu weit durchrauscht, hilft es, wenn man etwas mehr Öl in die Dämpferkartusche gibt. Aber immer nur in 10 Ml Schritten, solange, bis sie bei 1 - 2 cm Am ende einen Durchschlagschutz beim riuchtigen Sag und korrekten VCC-Druck hat. Dann tauscht sie auch weit weniger ab in der Mitte des Weges.

Bei schweren Fahrern (ab 85 Kilo aufwärts), die auch mit hohenm Druck fahren, kann es sogar helfen, mit 7,5er bis 10WT Gabelöl zu fahren, weil dann auch die Druckstufe mehr Wirkung hat und wegen dem höheren Druck die Zugstufe noch schnnell genug ist.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## juh (23. Juli 2009)

ja ne.
- soviel druck, dass die gabel beim stehen (!) in neutralposition aufm rad den gewünschten sag gibt - da ist ne gute grundlage irgendwas um ein drittel. sag dann so wie von qia beschrieben - also einmal einfedern, dann in neutralposition gehn, dann sag messen (lassen). diehauptkammer kann bis 10 bar ab. richtwert: 7,5 bis 8 bar bei 75 kg. als ausgangsbasis ist das ganz gut - die härte kann man dann nach etwas testen endgültig einstellen.
- oben aus fahrtrichtung gesehen rechts erstmal 3,5 bar rein. erlaubt sind zwischen ~2,5 bis 5 bar; unter den angegebenen drücken funktioiniert die däpfung gar nicht, drüber wird sie unsinnig progressiv. suntour gibt 3,5 bar als richtwert an, damit geht die gabel ganz gut.
- zugstufe aufs gewünschte tempo bringen.
- fahren, und zwar im gelände. dabei aufmerksam sein und spüren, obs etwas härter oder weicher,schneller oder langsamer sein darf.
langsam einzelne(!) parameter verstellen und sich ans wunschsetup rantasten.
so stimmt man übrigens jede (luftgabel) ab: erstmal grob den sag, dann zugstufe, dann feineinstellung. das ist leider einiges an eigenaufwand, aber jeder fährt anders und sucht was anderes. jetzt hier standardsetups zu posten ist deswegen unsinn. 
grüße, jörg


----------



## Qia (24. Juli 2009)

juh schrieb:


> richtwert: 7,5 bis 8 bar bei 75 kg. als ausgangsbasis ist das ganz gut - die härte kann man dann nach etwas testen endgültig einstellen.
> grüße, jörg



Hi Jörg!

WUS? 7,5 Bar bei 73 Kilo? Ich habe 4 Bar unten und 3,8 Bar oben gefahren und die Gabel ist nie durchgeschlagen. Bei 7,5 Bar hätte ich 0mm Sag gehabt.

Schon mal geprüft, ob Deine Travelkammer vollständig schliesst?

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Fleshripper (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich lese bei 75kg 7,5-8bar von maximal 10bar, ich wiege mit ausrüstung minimum 90kg  eher 95kg ist die Gabel dann nicht hoffnungslos zu weich?


----------



## Qia (24. Juli 2009)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese bei 75kg 7,5-8bar von maximal 10bar, ich wiege mit ausrüstung minimum 90kg  eher 95kg ist die Gabel dann nicht hoffnungslos zu weich?



Na Nie. Die meisten die ioch geklesen habe fahren bei 90 Kilo eher um die 7 Bar. 

Wie gesagt, bei mir warens 4 bei 73.


----------



## Fleshripper (24. Juli 2009)

Okay gut ich dacht schon jetzt würde deshalb die wahl meiner zukünftigen Gabel auf dem spiel stehen


----------



## Dortmunder79 (24. Juli 2009)

86kg ohen Ausrüstung, zwischen 85 und 90 PSI in der Hauptkammer und 50-60 PSI im VCC und manchmal hab ich das Gefühl sie wäre noch ein wenig zu hart.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Juli 2009)

Dortmunder79 schrieb:


> 86kg ohen Ausrüstung, zwischen 85 und 90 PSI in der Hauptkammer und 50-60 PSI im VCC und manchmal hab ich das Gefühl sie wäre noch ein wenig zu hart.



So in etwa hab ich meine Gabel auch eingestellt. 100PSI in der Hauptkammer. Um die 6 im VCC. Gesamtgewicht ca. 100kg. Sarg etwa 40mm bei einer 180mm Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (24. Juli 2009)

"Sarg" kommt gut 

bin mal gespannt wenn ich meine Pike los bin und die Durolux habe, hatte ja vorher Stahlfeder, das abstimmen scheint wohl sehr aufwendig zu sein


----------



## Deleted 48198 (24. Juli 2009)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wenn ich meine Pike los bin und die Durolux habe, hatte ja vorher Stahlfeder, das abstimmen scheint wohl sehr aufwendig zu sein



Du wirst dich umstellen müssen. Hatte eine Pike Stahlfeder und jetzt die Durolux. Fahre gerne techn. Passagen und hab immer noch Probleme mit dem vorherigen leichten eintauchen der Gabel. Aber man(n) gewöhnt sich an alles. Ansonsten bügelt die Gabel wirklich alles weg.


----------



## Fleshripper (24. Juli 2009)

Oh Okay 
Steht halt zur auswahl wenn die Pike weg ist ob eventuel auch ne Alte 66 grad im Bikemarkt ist wenn nicht wirds die Duro


----------



## Azrael2011 (24. Juli 2009)

mal ne frage zum vcc...kann man etwas über den vorgeschriebenen druck gehen oder haut es einem da was kaputt?


----------



## Qia (24. Juli 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> mal ne frage zum vcc...kann man etwas über den vorgeschriebenen druck gehen oder haut es einem da was kaputt?



Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Bauteile das Zuviel an Druck in Belastung in Extremsituantionen nicht verkraften.

Aber gute 8 Bar sollte die VCC Kammer vertragen. Nur wozu? 

Das Ansprechverhalten wird durch die VCC kammer ja etwas weicher und die Progression höher. Nur kommst Du, was die Progression betrifft, mit mehr Luftdruck nur wenig weiter. Wenns um Progression geht, erreichst Du das besser mit einem Tick mehr Öl und dann wieder auf den normalen VCC-Druck.

Die Luft komprimiert zu starkt im Vergleich zum Öl. Allerdings lässt ein etwaiges Wippen mit mehr Öl auch nach. Es kann sein, dass der Ölpegel für Dein Gewicht zu gering ist, vielleicht aufgrund dessen auch einen Tick zu dünn. Ursprünglich wurde die Gabel mit 10 W Öl verbaut dann wurde auf 5 W gewechselt. 

Bei schwereren Fahrern macht sich etwas dickeres Öl aber durchaus positiv bemerkbar, weil bei dem höheren Luftdruck die Zugstufe schnell genug bleibt.

Was die Ölmenge betrifft: Standard ist 75 ml in der Kartusche. Ich würde in 10 Ml Schritten steigern und dort stoppen, wo die Gabel eine 1-1,5cm Endprogression zu zeigen beginnt, ohne Luft in der VCC. Sonst wird auch dort der Druck zu hoch.

Grüße
Qia
Qia


----------



## slash-sash (27. Juli 2009)

so kinnas! ich habe glaube ich mittlerweile fast alle seiten über die durolux durchgelesen (ok, ich geb's ja zu: nicht alle. aber viele) und ich muß sagen, ich bin infiziert.
allerdings muß ich erst meine boxxer verkaufen.
schrei: *MÖCHTE JEMAND EINE BOXXER GEGEN EINE WEIßE 180er DUROLUX '09 TAUSCHEN?* 
jetzt wiege ich ganze 64kg (nicht lachen) und habe schon einiges zum thema anderes öl, ölstand etc. gelesen. brauche ich das überhaupt bei meinem gewicht? anscheinend gehen die gabeln ja vollkommen unterschiedlich gut. aber ist das was, was man sinnigerweise auf jeden fall "tunen" sollte?
und wenn ich schon mal beim gewicht bin: ihr habt euch ja einige seiten vorher über die absenkhöhe unterhalten, die in abhängigkeit vom druck der hauptkammer liegt. ich -> wenig gewicht -> wenig druck in der hauptkammer= größere absenkbarkeit, richtig?
ich kann also davon ausgehen, daß ich mit meinen paar kilos mehr absenken könnte, als z.b. ein 100 kg fahrer,oder?

und wer will jetzt meine boxxer?


----------



## Qia (27. Juli 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> und wer will jetzt meine boxxer?



Was ist falsch an der Boxxer?


----------



## Bumble (27. Juli 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> allerdings muß ich erst meine boxxer verkaufen.
> schrei: *MÖCHTE JEMAND EINE BOXXER GEGEN EINE WEIßE 180er DUROLUX '09 TAUSCHEN?*
> 
> und wer will jetzt meine boxxer?




Also wenn du so nett fragst 

Hätte hier noch ne weisse 180mm Durolux rumstehn.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2009)

an der boxxer ist nichts falsch. das problem ist nur, daß ich die gabel vor dem rahmen gekauft hatte. im nachinein (komisches wort geschrieben  ) mußte ich dann feststellen, daß das steuerrohr zu kurz ist und ich keinen "normalen" vorbau fahren kann. da hätte ich aber noch drüber weg sehen können. wobei ich es echt unverschämt finde, was die läden für so nen vorbau an kohle haben wollen. als ich den schock dann überwunden hatte, kam das nächste problem: ich batte die unteregabelbrücke zu tief montiert, so daß sie mir in den federweg kam. ich habe also die tauchrohre an die obere gabelbrücke angepasst. folglich muß ich oben die hohe brücke fahren. zum einen sieht das schei55e aus und zum zweiten habe jetzt die nase voll. ansonsten ist sie top. ich habe sie weiß lackieren lassen (gleich mit meinem käfer zusammen), sie hat u-turn etc.! aber wie gesagt: ich habe die nase voll. deswegen.
 und jetzt muß ich mal ganz lieb den bumble fragen, ob er mir mal ein paar bilder schicken kann und seine telefonnummer. BÜÜÜÜÜTTTTTE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (28. Juli 2009)

Habe noch mal eine Anmerkung/Frage bzgl. Ölmenge in der Dämpfungskartusche. Ich habe am WE wieder von 2,5er auf 5er Öl gewechselt. Mal gucken ob die Druckstufe dann tatsächlich besser arbeitet. Ich habe auch 10 ml mehr Öl eingefüllt. Jetzt kommt mein großes ABER!

Meiner Meinung nach bringt eine Erhöhung der Ölmenge nichts in Bezug auf die Progression! 

Es wird doch in dieser Kammer gar nichts komprimiert. Der Dämpferkolben bewegt sich doch in der Dämpferkartusche "frei" hoch u. runter. Das Volumen der Kammer bleibt dabei immer konstant. Somit dürfte auch ein Verkleinern des Luftvolumens (das mache ich ja durch mehr Öl) keine Auswirkung haben - oder?
Anders wenn ich Öl in die Luftkammer geben würde. Da hier die Luft komprimiert wird, das Öl aber nicht, bekäme ich eine kleinere Luftkammer, die in der Tat dann deutlich progressiver wird.

Habe das geänderte Setup aber noch nicht getestet und kann daher noch keine Auskunft über den Effekt geben. 

Nur logisch scheint mir das mit der Ölmenge nicht zu sein.


----------



## Qia (28. Juli 2009)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Habe noch mal eine Anmerkung/Frage bzgl. Ölmenge in der Dämpfungskartusche. Ich habe am WE wieder von 2,5er auf 5er Öl gewechselt. Mal gucken ob die Druckstufe dann tatsächlich besser arbeitet. Ich habe auch 10 ml mehr Öl eingefüllt. Jetzt kommt mein großes ABER!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach bringt eine Erhöhung der Ölmenge nichts in Bezug auf die Progression!
> 
> ...



Normalerweise fühlst Du die Progression ohne Luft in der VCC schon im ausgebauten Zustand, je nach Menge. Vielleicht hattest Du schon von Vornherein zu wenig Öl drin?

Die Tauchrohre sind ja länger als die Kartusche, wenn die Kolbenstange eingebaut ist und Du die Progression beim Einschieben der Kolbenstange schon spürst, bevor die Kolbenstange bis auf höhe des Tauchrohres eingeschoben ist, hast Du schon eine recht ghohe Progression-

@"wird nichts komprimiert": Doch, es wird, weil das Öl länger zum durchfliessen braucht, als der Schlag schnell ist und das Öl gleichzeitig durch das schnelle Zusammenschieben dicker (Komprimiert) wird. Ist "Zuviel" Öl in der Kartusche (dafür ist nämlich der Leerraum da) bemerkt man das dann durch Porogression. Der Ausgangswert ist ja 75ml Öl in der Kartusche, wenn Du jetzt noch kleine Progression mit 85ml merkst, dann probiere es mit 95ml.

Aber bedenke: Die Luft im VCC-Ventil komprimiert das Öl schon vor, das heißt, dass Du bei der richtigen Öl-Menge dann die Progression mit dem Luftdruck beeinflussen kannst. Aber nur in begfrenztem Rahmen. 

Es ist übrigens ganz üblich auch bei anderen Gabeln, die Progression mit der Ölmenge zu beeinflussen.

Bei Zuviel Öl lässt sich dann die Gabel gar nicht mehr bis zum Ende des Federweges komprimieren.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## Bumble (28. Juli 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> und jetzt muß ich mal ganz lieb den bumble fragen, ob er mir mal ein paar bilder schicken kann und seine telefonnummer. BÜÜÜÜÜTTTTTE!



hmm, ich bin mir ehrlichgesagt immer noch nicht sicher ob ich die Gabel nicht doch wieder ins 301 einbau.

Abgesehen davon, dass mir jeder gesagt hat sowas wäre vollkommen unfahrbar, hatts ziemlich gut geklappt dank absenkmöglichkeit. 

Die inszwischen endlosen tipps zum Tuning wollte ich auch noch testen wenn die Gabel von Suntour zurück kommt. (Die haben angeboten die Zugstufe zu modifizieren)

Sagen wir mal so:  Ich denk noch drüber nach. 

Hab nur das Bild zur Verfügung:


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2009)

also 2 schicke liteviller schaue ich mir auch gerne an, wobei ich gerade 1 woche 2 stück jeden tag vor augen hatte (ich war in portes du soleil mit freunden )
aber nen bild vom zustand der gabel wäre halt doch ganz nett.
punkt 1)
das heißt, suntour hat dir angeboten, die gabel auf '09 niveau zu bringen?! weswegen war sie überhaupt weg?
punkt 2)
ich brauche minimum 21 cm schaft. wieviel hat deine gabel denn?
habe dir ne pm geschrieben mit meiner nummer. gib mir doch mal deine.
gruß sascha


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> also 2 schicke liteviller schaue ich mir auch gerne an, wobei ich gerade 1 woche 2 stück jeden tag vor augen hatte (ich war in portes du soleil mit freunden )
> aber nen bild vom zustand der gabel wäre halt doch ganz nett.
> punkt 1)
> das heißt, suntour hat dir angeboten, die gabel auf '09 niveau zu bringen?! weswegen war sie überhaupt weg?
> ...



Mir war die Zugstufe zu langsam, das wollen die ändern.

Es ist aber schon ne 2009èr, zumindest von Außen 

Der Schaft ist nur noch 190mm lang, damit fällt meine Gabel für dich eh raus.


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2009)

ok, dann weiß ich schon mal bescheid. danke.
die boxxer kannst du aber trotzdem haben, wenn du willst!

was ist denn an der '09er im vergleich zur '08er geändert worden?

und was mich noch viel mehr interessiert:
WAS UM ALLES IN DE WEILT MACHT MAN UM 00:07 IM NETZ?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> und was mich noch viel mehr interessiert:
> WAS UM ALLES IN DE WEILT MACHT MAN UM 00:07 IM NETZ?!?!?!



Dir antworten


----------



## slash-sash (29. Juli 2009)

das lasse ich gelten  aber du kannst dich auch um die uhrzeit ruhig schlafen legen. ich erlaube es dir


----------



## Bumble (29. Juli 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> das lasse ich gelten  aber du kannst dich auch um die uhrzeit ruhig schlafen legen. ich erlaube es dir



In dem Fall hätte mein Chef ein kleines Problem damit gehabt, hätte ich mich in der Nachtschicht pennen gelegt. 

2008èr und 2009èr Durolux unterscheiden sich rein Äußerlich durch die Decals unter Lack (2009).

Technisch hat wohl die 2008èr Kartusche irgendwelche Mängel gehabt, die 2009 behoben wurden.

Soviel zur Theorie.


----------



## Wast (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,

richtig gut was man hier so liest!
Bezüglich der Gabelschmierung hätte ich noch ne Frage: 
-Welches Motoren/Getriebeöl verwendet Ihr da genau und wisst Ihr ob Motoren/Getriebeöl die Buchsen bzw. Dichtungen der Gabel angreift?
-Welche Viskosität?
-synthetisches, mineralisches oder biogenes?

Bin über eine aussagekräftige Anwort sehr dankbar!


MFG

Wastl


----------



## Qia (30. Juli 2009)

Wast schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander,
> 
> richtig gut was man hier so liest!
> Bezüglich der Gabelschmierung hätte ich noch ne Frage:
> ...



Mineralisch ist immer gut, weil abbaubar. 5 W sollte es sein, damit es nicht zu sehr klebt. Die Dichtungen halten aber synthetischen auch aus.

Und das Fett raus, das Öl nicht zu sparsam...eher 40ml als 25. 

Grüße
Qia


----------



## slash-sash (13. September 2009)

so feunde des gebirgsradsports. auch ichhabe seid freitag eine durolux mit 180mm. es handelt sich um ein '08er model mit '09er innenleben. gefahren bin ich das gute stück noch nicht, daher mal er der erste eindruck, der mir im stand (und beim zusammenbauen) auffällt. ich weiß, haben wir schon tausend mal erwähnt, aber keine ahnung, ob hier auch suntour-mitarbeiter lesen, die es interessieren könnte und natürlich für alle neuen dazugekommenen (wie mich).
erster eindruck: *FETT*!!! nicht nur die tauch-/standrohre, auch der qualitätseindruck. super überrascht war ich von dem wirklich genialen system des federwegshebels. ich muß dazu sagen, daß ich vorher ne 160er nixon mit it gefahren bin. da haben die suntour-jungs mal hingeschaut und wirklich etwas verbessert. genial!
allerdings stellt sich mir da genau die nächste frage: bei der nixon ist ja ein bekanntes problem, daß die kartuschen früher oder später alle platzen (wohl dem, dessen kartusche noch hält). nach rücksprache mit mcg hat man mir gesagt, ich müßte die kartusche alle 3 fahretn einmal losschrauben und hoch und runter ziehen, da sie sonst zu wenig schmierung bekommen würde. sorry, das nenne ich mal eine schlchte qualifizierte aussage. allerdings bleibt der eindruck ja. 
ist das jemanden bei der suntour auch schon mal passiert? ich meine die geplatzte kartusche? kann das überhaupt passieren?
so, dann mal weiter zum eindruck.
wo die jungs allerdings schön weg gesehen haben ist bei der steckachse. keine ahnung, wieviel inbus-sätze ihr so mit euch führt auf der tour. aber ich brauche ja 2 sätze, um die achse los zu bekommen. in meinen augen im praxistest durchgefallen. da hat manitou bei meiner sherman mehr nachgedacht.
desweiteren ist bei mir der verstellhebel durchgefallen. wie kann ich denn heutzutage noch ein bauteil für den lenker bauen, welches nicht zum "öffnen" gedacht ist? also mußte ich alles vom lenker wieder abnehmen, um den hebl montieren zu können. ebenfalls durchgefallen. 
vielleicht ist das bei der '09er ja schon verbessert worden, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen. also ein dringendes setup für 2010 inmeinen augen.
ansonsten bin ich nur mal über den hof gerollt und muß sagen, die gabel scheint ordentlich steif zu sein: kein klingeln bei fahrt in kompletter schräglage trotz 203er scheibe. im stand kann ich die gabel gewollt bis an den anschlag bringen. keine ahnung, ob mir das nicht zu weich ist. wird sich auf dem trail zeigen. dann werde ich wohl hier noch mal tuningmaßnahmen erfragen müßen.
nur noch mal für mich zum verständnis:
unten links habe ich die luftkammer, mit der ich auf mein gewicht einstelle, also auch der sag, richtig?! und oben rechts? endprogression?
bei der anleitung hätten sie auch ne anleitung zum feuer machen beilegen können. hätte genausoviel aussage wie die originale.


----------



## böser_wolf (13. September 2009)

ich war grad bei der wiener hausmesse 
und hab die 2010 duro´s angeschaut 
neu ist eine 160 oder 180 durolux
keine verstellung 
q-loc schnellspannachse 
einstellmöglichkeiten 
luft 1kammer
zugstufe 
und druckstufe!!!
und 2300-2400gr 
macht schon einen guten eindruck


----------



## slash-sash (13. September 2009)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> keine verstellung



wie?! keine verstellung mehr? müßen wir also den bestand der '09er aufkaufen?



böser_wolf schrieb:


> q-loc schnellspannachse



weißt du was von einer verbesseren kompatibilität von achse zu naben?!


----------



## böser_wolf (13. September 2009)

die verstellversion bleibt im program (erstmal)

die q-loc ----naben geschichte ist mir nicht bewußt


----------



## berchschorsch (13. September 2009)

Na ja, die 2008er waren auch mit 2300g angegeben als die rauskamen, meine hatte dann mit gekürztem Schaft über 2700g... Ist also eventuell mit Vorsicht zu genießen... Bis die Berichtigung rauskam das das Gewicht für die 1,5" Variante mit Aluschaft gilt ging ja doch einiges an Zeit um...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (13. September 2009)

Es gibt 2010 eine zusätzliche Durolux Version mit einstellbarer Druckstufe, aber ohne Absenkung. Wurde im Newsbereich vorgestellt: SR Suntour 2010 - neues für DirtJump und Freeride


----------



## böser_wolf (14. September 2009)

@berkel  sag ich doch  
@berchschorsch  ich wollte gestern noch die waage mitnehmen vergessen
aber ich hab beide in der hand gehabt und die ohne verstellung mit zug/druckstufen einstellung war einiges(gefühlt leichter)


----------



## berchschorsch (14. September 2009)

Hi, die alte Durolux war ja schon ne klasse Gabel solange die im HT war, ich hatte die dann aber ins PITCH gebaut wovon ich nicht begeistert war, mittlerweile wurde die gegen ne Wotan getauscht welche besser harmoniert aber auch der Dämpfer ändert sich diese Woche noch...

Trotz alledem würd ich die wieder kaufen, ich war begeistert und die neue mit Druckstufenverstellung wird sicher sehr interessant, leider ohne Absenkung (da steh ich total drauf)...

Bin gespannt aufs Gewicht...


----------



## CrossX (14. September 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man die Durolux auch ohne den Remotehebel absenken kann. Finde den Beitrag aber trotz SuFu nicht wieder. 
Eigentlich brauch ich keinen Remotehebel. Mein Lenker ist eh schon überfrachtet. 
Irgendjemand hatte da ne Selbstbaulösung direkt an der Gabel gebaut.


----------



## berchschorsch (14. September 2009)

Du findest was darüber im Selbstbauten Threat in der Galerie...

Wenn du den Hebel am Lenker weglässt kannst du die Gabel absenken indem du einfach auch der schwarzen Stift drückst... Ich hatte das so am HT da der Teil der auf die Gabelbrücke geschraubt wird nicht unterm Unterrohr durchging.... Funzt problemlos...


----------



## juh (15. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man die Durolux auch ohne den Remotehebel absenken kann. Finde den Beitrag aber trotz SuFu nicht wieder.
> Eigentlich brauch ich keinen Remotehebel. Mein Lenker ist eh schon überfrachet.
> Irgendjemand hatte da neb Selbstbauluösung direkt an der Gabel gebauat.



jop, das geht problemlos ohne groß zu basteln: schraub einfach die zugführung auf dem linken topcap ab. darunter ist ein knopf, der sich auch mit handschuhen prima bedienen lässt. so hab ich seit über einem jahr. irgendwer hat eine carbonplatte gebastelt, die er darauf befestigt hat, dass das besser aussieht...


----------



## Bumble (15. September 2009)

Iss halt bissl schwerer abzusenken weil man nicht beide Hände am Lenker hat.

Mit einer Hand direkt am Vorbau gehts ganz gut runterdrücken.


----------



## juh (15. September 2009)

da hab ich jetzt keine probleme mit.


----------



## unchained (15. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal irgendwo gelesen, das man die Durolux auch ohne den Remotehebel absenken kann. Finde den Beitrag aber trotz SuFu nicht wieder.
> Eigentlich brauch ich keinen Remotehebel. Mein Lenker ist eh schon überfrachtet.
> Irgendjemand hatte da ne Selbstbaulösung direkt an der Gabel gebaut.



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19786


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (15. September 2009)

Vielen Dank. Genau das hab ich gesucht. 
So ein Teil zu drehen ist ja nur ne Fingerübung. 
Und die Lenkerremote will ich nicht auch noch dran haben. Mein Lenker ist eh schon so überfrachtet wegen der Remote für meine Sattelstütze. 

Bevor ich die Gabel absenke kann ich auch eben stehen bleiben. Hatte bis jetzt U-turn. Da musste man immer länger Pause machen bis die Gabel auf der richtigen Höhe war. Bin das also gewohnt


----------



## berchschorsch (15. September 2009)

Willst die ans PITCH bauen? Die harmoniert nicht so sehr mit dem Hinterbau fand ich...

Den Knopf zum absenken kannst du auch während der Fahrt drücken, dazu musst du nicht stehen bleiben...


----------



## CrossX (15. September 2009)

Ja die kommt ins Pitch. Ich werd es einfach mal versuchen. Zur Not kommt wieder die Pike rein, wenn mir die Duro überhaupt nicht gefällt. Aber ist einfach mal nen Versuch wert.


----------



## slash-sash (15. September 2009)

ich verstehe zwar nicht, warum man den hebel der gabel abbauen will (ja, ich hbe es gelesen: überfrachtung am lenker) aber da würde ich lieber auf den hebel der sattelstütze verzichten und lieber mir zwischen die beine packen , als "kopfüber" an die gabel zu langen. aber so schön unterschiedlich sind halt die menschen, gell?!
da kann ich ja von glück reden, daß ich ne rohloff fahre. da hat man diese überfrachtung nicht. aber es stimmt schon: du kannst für jedes bauteil am bike ne fernbedienung bekommen. es sollte wie bei hifi-geräten eine für alle geben, oder?! 
hättest du also im nicht-funktionieren-falle eine durolux "übrig"? ich nehme mal an, es ist keine 180er in einem pitch, sondern die 160er. habe ich recht?  ist sie vielleicht auch noch schwarz? würde nämlich evtl. eine in mein specialized enduro bauen. hat da jemand zufällig auch noch erfahrungen zwecks harmonie hinten mit vorne? ist nen 05er. das mit dem organic-rahmen.


----------



## CrossX (15. September 2009)

Ich bekomme die Gabel erst Ende der Woche. Also hab ich eigentlich noch nicht vor sie wieder zu verkaufen 
Und das mit der Remote ist einfach ne logische Überlegung:
Sattel rauf und runter pro Tour -----> geschätzte 30 Mal
Gabel rauf und runter pro Tour ----> geschätzte 1 Mal.

Also hat die Lenkerfernbedienung für den Sattel klar gewonnen.

Kleiner Nebengedanke: Wenn die Gabel nicht zum Pitch passt, wirds beim Enduro auch nicht viel besser sein, da die Bikes nicht sehr unterschiedlich sind von der Geo und den Art des Hinterbaus.


----------



## Caranamarth (15. September 2009)

das alte (05er) enduro sieht ganz anders aus als des pitch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berchschorsch (15. September 2009)

Vielleicht empfindest du das im PITCH auch ganz anders, kommt auch auf den Dämpfer an... Ich hatte keine Lust lange rumzumachen mit der Durolux und hatte ne MZ 55 ATA2 die ich noch liegen hatte eingebaut, die harmonierte viel besser, diese hab ich mittlerweile gegen ne Wotan getauscht und den orginalen X-Fusion Dämpfer gegen nen Manitou Swinger X4, jetzt ist das so wie es mir gefällt... Ist ja einfach ne Geschmacksache wie bei allem...

Einen Vorteil hat die Durolux (die 2008er), sie ist optisch das schönste was du verbauen kannst...


----------



## CrossX (15. September 2009)

Bin echt mal gespannt wie ich mit der Gabel zurecht komme. Wenn ich so viel Auswahl hätte wie du, würd ich vielleicht auch ne andere nehmen. 
Hab allerdings auch den FOX RP2 verbaut. Der hat ja ne ganz andere Kennlinie als der X-Fusion. 
Und jeder hat ja ein anderes Empfinden. 
Bin am WE ne FOX Gabel gefahren und die fühlte sich an wie ne billige Suntour. War maßlos enttäuscht. 
Mal sehen was das "Popometer" sagt. 


@Caranamarth
Wenns wirklich garnicht passt, bekommst du als Erster ne PM


----------



## berchschorsch (16. September 2009)

Hey, das bestärkt mich wieder in meiner Entscheidung für die Wotan...
Ich wollte erst ne 36 Talas RC2 kaufen und hab dann aber viele nicht so gute Meinungen gelesen und dann der Preis... Ich wollte immer schon mal das Randprodukt Wotan testen da ein guter Freund immer so sehr von der schwärmt, wenn ne 36 dann wäre da die Van die erste Wahl, leider hat die keine Absenkung was sie bei mir ins Abseits befördert denn darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten... Ne Lyrik 2-Step wäre auch nett gewesen, aber ich traue der Sache nicht... 

Bin gespannt was du schreibst darüber, der Fox geht aber wohl auch gerne schnell durch die Mitte...


----------



## slash-sash (16. September 2009)

ich sehe das auch so wie du berchschorsch. auf ne absenkung will ich auch nicht verzichten und ne fox ist definitiv ihren vk nicht wert, daher sind die gebrauchtpreise auch nicht viel besser. ich habe anstatt einer durolux erst mit einer fox mit talas geliebäugelt. aber die vernunft hat gesiegt. so viel geld werde ich nicht unter's volk bringen.

zur info:
ich glaube auch, daß ein '05er enduro ne ganz andere geo hat. zumal ich noch ne betd federwegsverlängerung drin habe. daher der gedank ne durolux einzubauen. aber die wotan hat mich auch schon immer gereizt. wie bist du denn damit zufrieden (auch wenn das hier nen durolux-thread ist)


----------



## Pakalolo (16. September 2009)

Hab seit einiger Zeit die Durolux im Pitch und empfinde das Bike als harmonisch. Verwende allerdings den Fox RP2 im Hinterbau. 
Wie weiter oben schon gesagt wurde, die Är***e sind verschieden
Mir passt die Durolux super, für Touren und Bikepark (darf man zwar nicht laut Suntour, aber was solls), sie spricht sensibel an und das oft beschriebene Problem, sie würde an Stufen recht schnell durchsacken ist ja kein Problem mehr, wenn man es weiß, kann man sich drauf einstellen.
Meiner Meinung nach eine einbauen und Spaß haben Gabel.
Hatte auch schon die Fox 36 Talas drin und war maßlos enttäuscht!
Wotan wär natürlich auch noch auf meiner Testliste


----------



## berchschorsch (16. September 2009)

Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit ihr, allerdings hatte sie noch kein härteres Terrain schnüffeln müssen...

Mir war am PITCH der Hinterbau zu weich, der rauscht mit dem X-Fusion im mittlerenbereich voll durch, jetzt hab ich mir in der Bucht nen Swinger X4 geschossen womit man recht viele möglichkeiten bekommt sein Setup zu ändern... Hätt ich den Dämpfer vorher gehabt wäre warscheinlich auch die Durolux geblieben... Ich habs lieber was straffer am Hinterteil :-D


----------



## Caranamarth (16. September 2009)

CrossX schrieb:


> @Caranamarth
> Wenns wirklich garnicht passt, bekommst du als Erster ne PM



slash-sash will die haben. ich hatte mich da nur so nebenbei eingeklinkt


----------



## Fhal (17. September 2009)

Bin  grad faul (*schäm*) daher die Frage: auf welchen Druck würdet ihr die beiden Kammern der Durolux einstellen bei 110kg Kampfgewicht (Fahrer plus Ausrüstung)? Ziel ist ein möglichst plüschiges aber noch halbwegs tourentaugliches Setup, primär ist aber das plüschige Schlucken jeglicher Hindernisse wichtig.

Edit: wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Q-Loc und meiner aktuellen Achse aus? Momentan fahre ich noch eine Domain mit Maxle Achse, passt da die Suntour-Achse auch rein oder gibts da Kompatibilitätsprobleme?


----------



## MichiP (18. September 2009)

moin,

gibt es gravierende Unterschiede im Fahrverhalten von 120-160 zu 140-180mm? oder ist es nur ein Vorliebe wie weit man absenken bzw wie viel Federweg man haben möchte?

danke und gruß

Michele


----------



## berchschorsch (18. September 2009)

Ich denke dein Ansatz ist falsch... Viel mehr richtet sich die Wahl der Gabel nach dem Rahmen und dessen Geometrie genau so stark wie nach den Vorlieben des fahrers...

Soll heissen, ein Rahmen der nur bis zu einer Bauhöhe einer 160mm Gabel zugelassen ist wird sich eher schlecht fahren mit einer 180mm Gabel, desweiteren erlischt die Garantie des Herstellers wenn du eine nicht zugelassene Bauhöhe fährst...

Andererseits kann ein Rahmen der für eine 180mm Gabel zugelassen ist sich mit einer 160mm Gabel schöner fahren als mit einer 180mm Gabel, das liegt dann im Emessen des Fahrers was er gerne haben möchte bzw. was ihm vom Fahrverhalten besser gefällt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (18. September 2009)

berchschorsch schrieb:


> Ich denke dein Ansatz ist falsch... Viel mehr richtet sich die Wahl der Gabel nach dem Rahmen und dessen Geometrie genau so stark wie nach den Vorlieben des fahrers...
> 
> Soll heissen, ein Rahmen der nur bis zu einer Bauhöhe einer 160mm Gabel zugelassen ist wird sich eher schlecht fahren mit einer 180mm Gabel, desweiteren erlischt die Garantie des Herstellers wenn du eine nicht zugelassene Bauhöhe fährst...
> 
> Andererseits kann ein Rahmen der für eine 180mm Gabel zugelassen ist sich mit einer 160mm Gabel schöner fahren als mit einer 180mm Gabel, das liegt dann im Emessen des Fahrers was er gerne haben möchte bzw. was ihm vom Fahrverhalten besser gefällt...



Sorry,
meine Frage hab ich auch ein wenig falsch Formuliert. Das der Rahmen für die Gabelmaße ausgelegt ist da von ging ich aus hab es aber nicht geschrieben. Um die persönlichen Vorlieben geht es mir auch nicht einfach ob es im Federverhalten Unterschiede gibt.

trotzdem Danke 

gruß

Michele


----------



## berchschorsch (18. September 2009)

Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten, bin die 180mm nie gefahren, 20mm mehr sollten aber schon nen gewissen Unterschied bringen... Denke ich... Was nix zu heissen hat...


----------



## CrossX (18. September 2009)

Hab heute meine Durolux bekommen und hab schon die erste Testfahrt hinter mir. Nach ein bisschen Spielerei mit den Drücken bin ich jetzt bei 7 bar unten und etwa 3,2 bar oben angekommen. 
Fahre sie bewusst sehr weich, war bei meiner alten Gabel auch so.
Und ich bin total begeistert. Ansprechverhalten ist sahnig. Der Vorbesitzer hat ja schon auf 2,5er Öl gewechselt. Die Zugstufe ist ganz offen, und in der Position für mich gerade ideal.
Bügelt Wurzeln und Steine noch besser weg als meine alte RS Pike. 
Bin mal gespannt wie sie sich demnächst auf der ersten größeren Tour so macht. 
Und übernächste Woche Dienstag gehts nach Winterberg, da kann sie mal richtig zeigen was sie kann.
Ich hoffe der gute erste Eindruck bleibt dann erhalten.


----------



## berchschorsch (18. September 2009)

Schön das sie dir gefällt...


----------



## Carbonesel (21. September 2009)

Hallo allerseits!

Hab mir soeben den ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Pfuuh!
So jetzt bin ich so weit eine Frage stellen zu dürfen. 
Ich bin an der Durolux 160er Version für mein MTB-Tandem interessiert.
Weiss zufällig jemand ob das Teil für Tandems zugelassen ist? (Gerne auch eine Antwort von einem "Suntour-Menschen")
Hat das Teil eine Gewichtsbeschränkung, bzw. glaubt ihr, dass ich mit ca. 130kg Gesamtgewicht mit den angegebenen 10 bar Maximaldruck mein Auslangen finde und eine passende Einstellung finde.
Super wären auch Erfahrungsberichte von den richtig schweren Brocken unter euch = 100kg plus (Natürlich alles Muskelmasse)
Zur Technik: Hat die Gabel jetzt eigentlich eine Verstellbare Anti-Wipp Funktion außer dieser Anti-Dive Luftdruck-Verstell Geschichte??? Mir kommt vor das ich so etwas auf der Suntour HP gelesen habe.

Danke für eure Antworten.
mfg


----------



## bastelfreak (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

nach allem was ich hier so gelesen habe würde ich pauschal nein sagen, wenn du länger als 6 Monate Spaß haben möchtest. Das Problem sind, denke ich, die sehr kurzen Buchsen. Die ja bei hohem Gewicht noch zusätzlich belastet werden. Mal von der Garantie und Einsatzbestimmung abgesehen. Das ist zumindest meine Einschätzung der Sache.

bastelfreak


----------



## Bumble (22. September 2009)

Gut geschätzt, meine weissen nach jetzt knapp 6 Monaten schon Spiel auf, sind aber ohne Probleme  noch fahrbar.


----------



## Fhal (28. September 2009)

Da die Frage bislang irgendwie untergegangen ist: wie verhält sich das mit der Qloc-Achse? Ich fahre bislang am VR eine Maxle-Achse, wie kriege ich raus ob die Suntour-Achse auch in die VR-Nabe passt?


----------



## ollo (28. September 2009)

Fhal schrieb:


> Da die Frage bislang irgendwie untergegangen ist: wie verhält sich das mit der Qloc-Achse? Ich fahre bislang am VR eine Maxle-Achse, wie kriege ich raus ob die Suntour-Achse auch in die VR-Nabe passt?



20 mm bleiben 20 mm ob da nun Qloc oder Maxle steht.
Entscheidend ist die Frage welche Nabe brauchst Du, damit Du die Qloc auch wieder raus bekommst 

Die Nabe sollte innen einen glatten verlauf haben ohne Absätze 7 Kanten, bei der Sunringle Jumping Flea z.B lässt sich das innenleben der Nabe verschieben so das die Enkappen nicht in der Flucht mit dem inneren Teil der Nabe sind. Hope Naben und Veltec sollten gehen

gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fhal (28. September 2009)

Laut dem freundlichen Mann (Tim) von Suntour klappt das auch mit den Novatec-Naben, die hab ich an meinem Rad.


----------



## chridsche (30. September 2009)

Das klappt auch mit allen anderen Naben, die keinen durchgängigen Nabenkörper haben,nur muss man zB. mit einem langen Inbus-Schlüsse die Sperrklingen der Achse entspannen...


----------



## slash-sash (3. Oktober 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> Das klappt auch mit allen anderen Naben, die keinen durchgängigen Nabenkörper haben,nur muss man zB. mit einem langen Inbus-Schlüsse die Sperrklingen der Achse entspannen...



... was ich ja ziemlich unbefriedingend finde. schließlich schraube ich ja auch nicht erst mein schaltwerk ab , um mein rad rausnehmen zu können. wenn schon nen werkzeugfreies system, dann aber richtig.
ich selber fahre ne veltec nabe (ne alte von grimeca; bei den neuen weiß ich es net). bei der würde es nicht gehen, da die lager mit einer hülse verbunden sind und die hülse mehr oder wenig locker zwischen den lager hängt. ist mit einer steckachse manchmal schon nervig. da sich die hülse ab und an verschiebt.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Oktober 2009)

ich bin am wochenende das erste mal die 180er gabel gefahren und muß sagen, daß ich ja echt super positiv überrascht bin. die gabel ist ja bocksteif. (ist glaube ich alles im vergleich zu meiner ausgelutschten sherman ) aber auch das sahnige ansprechverhalten hat mir gefallen. seid der tour habe ich beschlossen, daß ich mir die 160er für mein enduro ebenfalls holen werde.
also, wer noch eine schwarze 160er hat, die er los werden möchte, ich würde sie wohl nehmen.


----------



## MichiP (29. November 2009)

Sind die Tuningmaßnahmen bei 2010 Modellen noch aktuell. 


gruß

Michele


----------



## bastl-axel (1. Dezember 2009)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> ...aber im sitzen fährt man ja normalerweise nich die sachen, wo man 18cm bräuchte.
> Den Federweg nutze ich aus - aber halt nich nur durch trails heizen
> werd hier jetzt nich großartig über den einsatzzweck tratschen, bevor dass mit der absenkung zwischen mir und suntour geklärt ist .


Das du dann im BikePark fährst und/oder die übelsten Downhills, wurde auch so klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (1. Dezember 2009)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...da die Lager mit einer Hülse verbunden sind und die Hülse mehr oder wenig locker zwischen den Lagern hängt, ist es mit einer Steckachse manchmal schon nervig, da sich die Hülse ab und an verschiebt.


Ein Lager raus, die Hülse raus und und wenn aus Stahl, eine Neue aus Alu drehen, aber außen in der Mitte einen Bund stehen lassen, der saugend in die Nabe passt. Oder einen passenden Bund drehen und aufpressen, oder noch einfacher, einen dicken O-Ring mittig auf die Hülse schieben. Das alles fixiert die Hülse und man kann zum Lagerausbau die Hülse immer noch etwas kippen. Lager wieder einbauen und freuen.


----------



## slash-sash (5. Dezember 2009)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Ein Lager raus, die Hülse raus und und wenn aus Stahl, eine Neue aus Alu drehen, aber außen in der Mitte einen Bund stehen lassen, der saugend in die Nabe passt. Oder einen passenden Bund drehen und aufpressen, oder noch einfacher, einen dicken O-Ring mittig auf die Hülse schieben. Das alles fixiert die Hülse und man kann zum Lagerausbau die Hülse immer noch etwas kippen. Lager wieder einbauen und freuen.



... was mal wieder zeigt, daß wir endverbraucher die tester der bikebranche sind. schade! aber deshalb kaufe ich nichts mehr, was sich nicht mindestens ein jahr bewährt hat.


----------



## bastl-axel (14. Dezember 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> 4. Kolbenstangen der aussen Kartuschen mit etwas *Antifrictionfett *behandelt.


Ich dachte, jedes Fett hat eine Antifriktion-Funktion. Was meinst du denn speziell damit? Kannst du es mir nennen? Hersteller, Produktname, Bezugsquelle?
Danke schon mal. Axel.


----------



## stephan.n (29. Dezember 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> Sind die Tuningmaßnahmen bei 2010 Modellen noch aktuell.
> 
> 
> gruß
> ...



Das würd mich auch Interessieren


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

hat jemand zufälligerweise eine Schnittzeichnung von dem Dämpfsungkolben der Durolux und/oder hat den schonmal zerlegt?

Konkret geht es mir darum das Zugstufenproblem über den Kolben und nicht über das Öl zu lösen. Frage ist vorallem wie groß der Querschnitt im inneren des Kolben ist. Frage ist letztendlich nur ob der "Flaschenhals" (=> zuviel Zugstufendämpfung) der innere Federvorgespannte durchlass oder die drei Bohrungen oben sind...









Ansonsten geb ich mich morgen mal ran, Versuch macht kluch .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## NoMütze (8. Januar 2010)

frag nach bei "Qia"...steht aber eh irgendwo in dem Fred...er hat da schon herumgedremelt/gefeilt/gebohrt...


----------



## MichiP (9. Januar 2010)

und halte uns bitte auf den laufenden


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand zufälligerweise eine Schnittzeichnung von dem Dämpfsungkolben der Durolux und/oder hat den schonmal zerlegt?
> 
> ...



Hatte die Bilder schon vor längerer Zeit eingestellt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9625

evtl. hilft´s Dir ja. Ich habe mit der alten Kartusche allerdings kein vernünftiges Ergebnis hinbekommen. Bei der neuen Kartusche (ab 2009) ist die "Dämpfernadel" anders geformt.


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2010)

Ein paar theoretische Überlegungen vor Trial and Error, natürlich ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit und die Garantie auf Korrektheit. Beim Rumbasteln an der Dämpfung bitte dran denken, dass es gefährlich sein kann wenn man hier was falsch macht und/oder man sich die Gabel zerstören kann. 

Die Überlegungen beziehen sich ausschließlich auf die Dämpfung (geschwindigkeitsabhängig, bei der Durolux eben die Dämpfungskartusche), mit der Feder (wegabhängig, Luftkartusche bei der Durolux) hat das Ganze nichts zu tun. Die Luftkammer über dem Öl ignoriere ich zunächst aucheinmal. 
Es bezieht sich alles auf die Kolben-/Ventilgestaltung bei der Durolux. 

Druckstufe:




Die Durolux dürfte in der Druckstufe eine Kennlinie haben die entsprechend der oberen Kennlinie verläuft. Der Betrag der Kraft bei der das Ventil öffnet (Fö) ist von der Vorspannung der Feder abhängig. Die Steigung ist von der Steifigkeit der Feder abhängig. 

Würde man der Druckstufe einen Bypass verpassen (wurde weiter vorne im Topic diskutiert) würden sich Kennlinien wie die unteren beiden Linien einstellen. Die Lage des Abknickpunktes (a) ist von der Vorspannung der Feder und dem Querschnitt des Bypasses abhängig. Von dem Querschnitt hängt auch das Verhalten bis zu dem Punkt a ab. 
Am Punkt b ist das Ventil komplett geöffnet (max Querschnitt). Die Lage von b ist vom Querschnitt des komplett geöffneten Ventils abhängig. 

Sollte jemand hier experimentieren (z.B. Bohrungen in der Scheibe) bitte mit sehr kleinen Querschnitten anfangen (1-2mm Bohrer max), sonst legt man die Druckstufe im unteren Geschwindigkeitsbereich komplett lahm. 

Würde man zu dem Bypass die Steifigkeit der Feder verändern könnte man damit folgendes erreichen. 






Zugstufe:
Das ganze noch unter Vorbehalt, da ich den Kolben noch nicht offen hatte. 
Die Zugstufenverstellung funktioniert über eine Nadel, die den maximalen Querschnitt (A1) des Zugstufenventils (im Kolben) bestimmt. Dahinter sitzt noch ein Rückschlagventil (kleines Schwarzes Teil mit Feder vorgespannt), damit die Zugstufe eben nur als Zugstufe funktioniert. Dieses hat auch einen Querschnitt (A2). Die Feder dahinter ist so weich, dass sie vermutlich keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf die Kennlinie hat sondern nur dafür zuständig ist den Verschluss des Ventils zu führen. Die drei Bohrungen auf der Oberseite des Kolbens (woran sich auch die kleine Feder abstützt) haben den Querschnitt A3.





So dürfte sich qualitativ die Zugstufe verhalten, die Kennlinie wird also über den maximalen Querschnitt des Ventils bestimmt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass A2 und/oder A3 zu klein, respektive auch kleiner als A1 (der Verstellbare Querschnitt) ist. Die Zugstufenverstellung funktioniert also nur effektiv in dem Bereich in dem A1 kleiner als A2/A3 ist.  

Will man das Problem einer zu langsamen Zugstufe lösen müsste man (sofern meine Annahmen oben stimmen) also den "Flaschenhals" beseitigen, also A2 oder A3 aufbohren. 

Mehr von mir später. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2010)

Die Querschnitte A1 (verstellbar), A2, A3 liegen doch in Reihe. Ausschlaggebend für die Zugstufendämpfung ist der kleinste der Querschnitte (natürlich ist das eine Vereinfachung, die sollte hier aber zulässig sein). 
Kleiner Querschnitt -> viel Dämpfung ; großer Querschnitt -> wenig Dämpfung. 

Ab dem Punkt wo A1 durch die Verstellung größer wird als A2 oder A3 hat die Verstellung keine Wirkung mehr und A2/A3 bestimmt eben die Dämpfung und die ist eben zu hoch.

Die Viskosität nehmen wir mal als konstant an. Es geht (mir) ja darum das Verhältnis von Druck- und Zugstufe passender zu bekommen. 

Ich scheitere gerade ein wenig am Zerlegen des Kolbens ohne rohe Gewalt. Hoffe auf Antwort von scott-bussi, der hat ja Fotos vom zerlegten Kolben im Album. 

*edit*: In der Druckstufe ist übrigens kein Shim sondern eben eine einfache federunterstütze Scheibe verbaut (vorne im Topic tauchte Shim auf). Bei Shims wird der Widerstand des Ventils durch die Steifigkeit der Scheiben bestimmt, in der Durolux ist es die Feder, die Scheibe ist "starr". 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2010)

Zerlegen des Kolben: 
Der obere Teil ist mit einem Gewinde aufgeschraubt (danke scott-bussi). Kolbenstange in einen Schraubstock (Kunststoffbacken oÄ damit die Kolbenstange nicht beschädigt wird, auch nicht zuweit zuknallen damit sie nicht verformt wird!) und den vorderen Teil abdrehen. Wenn man wie ich unelegant die Rohrzange benutzt nicht an der Dichtungsfläche ansetzen!

Die Querschnitte (ca. Werte da ich dummerweise keinen Messschieber hier habe) der Durchlässe der Zugstufe. 

Querschnitt der 4 Langlöcher zusammen (A1) : ~ 28mm²

Querschnitt der Durchgangsbohrung "dahinter" (A2) : ca. 9,5mm² bis 12,5mm² je nach Einstellung der Zugstufe. Bei ganz aufgedrehter Zugstufe ist die Öffnung komplett frei. 





Querschnitt um das Schwarze Kunststoffteil: ~19mm²





Querschnitt der drei Löcher oben im Kolben (A3) : ~ 19mm², werden aber von mind. 3 der 6 Stützen des Kunststoffteils verdeckt, also eher 15-16mm²

Das sind die effektiv vorhandenen Querschnitte. Je nach Strömungsgeschwindigkeit fallen die effektiven Querschnitte allerdings geringer aus. Um wieviel diese geringer ausfallen ist jeweils von der Durchlasgeometrie, vorallem auch von den Kanten abhängig. Werde da heute abend dann doch nochmal einen Blick in div. Bücher werfen müssen. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2010)

^^


----------



## NoMütze (11. Januar 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sag mal, man kann ja aussen die Zugstufe nicht endlos drehverstellen - ist die zwingend bei "auf" komplett soweit geöffnet, dass die Nadel völlig von den Langlöchern weg ist? Es ist ja nur ein Inbus, der in den Schaft der Nadel greift. Der kann ja sonstwie gedreht sein.
> 
> Da sind ja einige Umdrehungen, bis das Loch komplett zu ist.
> 
> ...



ah super, hatte heute schon mal die Gabel in die Einzelteile zerlegt und entfettet, um sie auf Ölschmierung umzustellen...
dabei auch die Dämpfernadel rausgeschraubt...

da fällt mir ein, würde es nicht auch den gleichen Effekt haben, wenn ich an der Schraube, die unten am Casting die Dämpfereinheit hält, 1mm wegnehm ??? Dann müßt sich ja die Inbusschraube der Nadel um den 1mm weiter nach unten bewegen lassen ??
...gut, muß natürlich noch auf genügend Überlappung achten....Bauteilmäßig ist da wohl der Inneninbus der Nadel weniger kritisch..
Danke


----------



## adrenalinmachin (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe am Gewinde der Nadel ca. 1.5mm wegenommen.

Funzt!


----------



## NoMütze (11. Januar 2010)

Ich jetzt auch...
war kein Problem...
Zugstufe hat jetzt ~1-1,5 Umdrehungen mehr Richtung offen...
und ist natürlich "Placeboeffekt" schneller...
nein, a bisserl hats auf alle Fälle gebracht...mal schaun wies am Trail funzt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Januar 2010)

Damit habt Ihr den gleichen Effekt wie ich. Ich hab bei nem Sturz die Stellschaube abgeschlagen und muss nun die Dämpfung per Imbus verstellen ... und es fühlt sich besser an.

Andere Frage an die Allgemeinheit: Wo kann man eigentlich seine Gabel servicen lassen - Stichwort neue Buchsen? Hat sich da schon mal jemand Gedanken gemacht?


----------



## NoMütze (11. Januar 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Damit habt Ihr den gleichen Effekt wie ich. Ich hab bei nem Sturz die Stellschaube abgeschlagen und muss nun die Dämpfung per Imbus verstellen ... und es fühlt sich besser an.



Also wenn du nur die Stellschraube außen abgeschreddert hast, ist's wurscht, ob du mit Inbus oder Original verstellst...der Verstellbereich würd gleich bleiben....innen bewegt sich nämlich das Gwinde der Nadel bis zum "oberen Anschlug-zu" bis zum "unteren Anschlag-offen"...und der "untere Anschlag" ist die Befestigungsschraube am Unterbein, die in die untere Stange der Dämpfereinheit eingeschraubt wird und gleichzeitig den Endanschlag für die Schraube darstellt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (13. Januar 2010)

kann mir mal jemand bitte die einbaulänge einer 160er durolux messen in 160er und 120er länge?! ich habe bei ebay nämlich eine durolux vor einigen wochen ersteigert, die als 160er angeboten wurde. beim vermessen, hatte ich aber den eindruck, daß sie die gleichen maße hat, wie meine 180er durolux. deshalb bräuchte ich nur noch mal zum abklären die 160er maße.
wenn sie nämlich nicht passt, hätte ich eine 180er auf den markt zu schmeißen.
danke euch schon mal im voraus.


----------



## NoMütze (13. Januar 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> kann mir mal jemand bitte die einbaulänge einer 160er durolux messen in 160er und 120er länge?! ich habe bei ebay nämlich eine durolux vor einigen wochen ersteigert, die als 160er angeboten wurde. beim vermessen, hatte ich aber den eindruck, daß sie die gleichen maße hat, wie meine 180er durolux. deshalb bräuchte ich nur noch mal zum abklären die 160er maße.
> wenn sie nämlich nicht passt, hätte ich eine 180er auf den markt zu schmeißen.
> danke euch schon mal im voraus.



160er etwa 545mm
180er etwa 565mm


----------



## slash-sash (13. Januar 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> 160er etwa 545mm
> 180er etwa 565mm



danke. dann habe ich definitiv eine 180er. super und ich habe mich schon so auf die 160er gefreut.
braucht zuvällig jemand noch ne weiße 180er?! hätte da ja gerade eine übrig. 
oder tausch gegen ne 160er. das wäre das optimum


----------



## Bumble (13. Januar 2010)

Du weisst dass beide sich nur durch die Kartusche unterscheiden und untereinander umbauen lassen ?


----------



## slash-sash (14. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du weisst dass beide sich nur durch die Kartusche unterscheiden und untereinander umbauen lassen ?



jetzt ja 
nee, wußte ich nicht. aber ne kartusche noch zusätzlich kaufen und dann alles umbauen? dann halte ich doch lieber nach einer 160er gabel ausschau. zumal ich gerne ne schwarze gehabt hätte und eine weiße bekommen habe. und, ich habe evtl. schon einen interessenten. und zu allerletzt habe ich ja noch ein wenig zeit. wenn's zum frühjahr was wird ist ja auch ok.
wenn die gabel jetzt weg geht, bin ihc halt auf der suche nach einer 160er.
ärgerlich ist's zwar schon, aber dann bin ich halt um eine erfahrung reicher und mit dem blauen auge davon gekommen.


----------



## NoMütze (18. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Dämpfungsöl hab ich ein paar sehr interessante Sachen im "Tech"-nachbarforum gefunden.
Sprich mindestens so wichtig, wie SAE-typ sind cst-wert und VI-wert.
Dazu gibds unter:
http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid

gute Vergleichsinformationen zu gebräuchlichen Dämpferölen...

so wie ich das verstanden habe, hilft bespielw. ein 2,5-er Öl mit niederem VI-wert von ~ unter 200 bei kalten Temperaturen gar nix, weils eben doch sehr zäh wird...

SAE....oil weight
VI.....viscosity index
cSt....centistokes

also brauchts grad für unsere Gabeln ein Öl mit hohem VI-wert, der aussagt, daß die Viskosität über den Temperaturverlauf annähernd gleich bleibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (18. Januar 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> braucht zuvällig jemand noch ne weiße 180er?! hätte da ja gerade eine übrig.



Also mit nem Tausch kann ich nicht dienen, aber ich hätte evtl Interesse an deiner Gabel. Kannst mir ja ne Pm schreiben, wegen Zustand (durchgeführte Tuningmaßnahmen?), Schaftdurchmesser, Preisvorstellung etc.


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2010)

Habe der Scheibe die mit der Feder die Druckstufe verschließt jetzt mal noch zwei kleine zusätzliche Bohrungen verpasst (hierdurch muss die Kammer über der Dämpfung auch anders abgestimmt werden) und die Zugstufenstande ein wenig gekürzt. In ausgebautem Zustand passt das Verhältnis Druck- vs Zugstufe schonmal deutlich besser, wie es sich auf dem Trail schlägt werd ich in 2-4 Wochen berichten wenn das Bike dann endlich komplett ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Elobla (24. Januar 2010)

Ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:

ich dachte auch meine Zufstufe wäre zu langsam, da meine Gabel nach heftigen Abfahrten zusammensackte. Auffällig war dabei aber das durch betätigen des Absenkknopfes sie wieder auseinanderfuhr...desweiteren fuhr die Gabel auch im abgesenkten Zustand wieder (gaanz langsam) aus...also ein Problem mit der Absenkung...

hab mich lang davor gedrückt aber heut dann mal alles auseinanderballdowert, und siehe da..im Absenkventil unter der Messingschraube sind 2 O-Ringe..
der größere von beiden hing komplett schräg im Gewinde und der kleinere war pulverisiert..mh..doch woher auf die schnelle Ersatz bekommen,dazu in diesem kleinem maß?

In den kleinen Adaptern von Autoventil auf Fahrradventil war genau dieser O-Ring drin, , alles wieder zusammengebaut, und siehe da..die Absenkung funktioniert wieder einwandfrei...


----------



## slash-sash (25. Februar 2010)

das ist ja interessant. da war ich doch gerade im keller und habe meine neu erstandene 160er durolux eingebaut. geil! genau so geil, wie meine 180er. und dann noch das geile wetter draußen.
[SCHREI] ICH WILL BIKEN 
nachdem ich die gabel einstellen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, daß nach dem absenken die gabel wieder raus kommt, ohne in der abgesenkten position zu bleiben, wie meine 180er. die bleibt auch in der abgesenkten position, wenn ich das rad anhebe.

jetzt die frage:
IST MEINE GABEL DEFEKT 

oder muß ich mir auch ein herz schnappen und die gabel wirklich mal aufmachen. irgendwie traue ich mich nicht. ich würde sie lieber einschicken.


----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> das ist ja interessant. da war ich doch gerade im keller und habe meine neu erstandene 160er durolux eingebaut. geil! genau so geil, wie meine 180er. und dann noch das geile wetter draußen.
> [SCHREI] ICH WILL BIKEN
> nachdem ich die gabel einstellen wollte, habe ich festgestellt, daß nach dem absenken die gabel wieder raus kommt, ohne in der abgesenkten position zu bleiben, wie meine 180er. die bleibt auch in der abgesenkten position, wenn ich das rad anhebe.
> 
> ...



Die Gabel ist O.K. aber der Deckel von der Abnsenkung auf dem linken Gabelholm sitzt vermutlich schief zum Knopf darunter und lässt den dann nicht komplett schliessen.

Abschrauben und den Deckel korrekt zum Ventilknopf montieren, dann funktioniert es.

Lg
Qia


----------



## CrossX (25. Februar 2010)

Meine Durolux arbeitet sich auch ständig wieder hoch. Echt nervig. Sogar ohne Kappe oben drauf. Daran kann es also nicht liegen. 

Kann da irgendwo was undicht sein? Nutzt es was wenn ich die Gabel mal aufmache und am Innenleben was mache?

Hab die Gabel gebraucht gekauft, mit Garantie wirds also schwer 

Und da man die Gabel auch nicht wie bei U-Turn genau auf ein Maß einstellen kann ist das echt vor jeder Tour ein Kampf. Meinst fahr ich nur auf 140mm weil alles dazwischen nicht einstellbar ist. Echt nervig. 

Bitte um Tipps...


----------



## matou (26. Februar 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine Durolux arbeitet sich auch ständig wieder hoch. Echt nervig. Sogar ohne Kappe oben drauf. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.
> 
> Kann da irgendwo was undicht sein? Nutzt es was wenn ich die Gabel mal aufmache und am Innenleben was mache?



Bei mir war dies nachdem ich den Zug des TravelAdjust getauscht habe der Fall. Es lag daran, dass ich die Kappe des TA etwas schief montiert hatte und so der Schlitten der das Ventil schließt/öffnet nicht komplett zurück gefahren ist. Versuch mal die beiden kleinen Schrauben auf dem Deckel etwas zu lösen und dreh den Deckel etwas. Ich hab ein paar Anläufe gebraucht bis ich die richtige Position gefunden hatte - jetzt funktionierts ohne Probleme.



CrossX schrieb:


> Und da man die Gabel auch nicht wie bei U-Turn genau auf ein Maß einstellen kann ist das echt vor jeder Tour ein Kampf. Meinst fahr ich nur auf 140mm weil alles dazwischen nicht einstellbar ist. Echt nervig.



Tja, die Werbung ist hier etwas irreführend. Ich würde das TA eher als eine Art 2-Step oder ETA bezeichnen...


----------



## Qia (26. Februar 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine Durolux arbeitet sich auch ständig wieder hoch. Echt nervig. Sogar ohne Kappe oben drauf. Daran kann es also nicht liegen.
> 
> Kann da irgendwo was undicht sein? Nutzt es was wenn ich die Gabel mal aufmache und am Innenleben was mache?
> 
> ...



Der Vorteil an der Gabel ist, dass sie so einfach aufgebaut ist und man im Grunde alles selber korrigieren und reparieren kann.

Der Nachteil ist, dass manche schlampig montiert sind und an wichtigen Stellen nicht ausreichend geschmiert.

Vermutlich ist bei Dir ein O-Ring im Eimer, weil er trocken gelaufen ist.

Aber hier im Forum gibt es ganz gute Tips und Fotos für den Aufbau der Luftkartusche.

Sonst einfach mal bei Suntour anfragen, was man da machen kann. Die sind sicher gern bereit Dich zu beraten.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Februar 2010)

Soooo, man darf mich beglückwünschen. Am Donnerstag kam meine bei iihbääh ersteigerte Gabel an, am Freitag hab ich sie eingebaut und einer Funktionsprüfung unterzogen, sowie grob mal alle Werte ausprobiert, heute hab ich sie einer Tuningmassnahme unterzogen. Und ich muss sagen, diese Gabel ist, was das Tuning betrifft, nahezu idiotensicher. Ein wenig technisches Verständnis sollte man trotzdem mitbringen.

Bei der Gabel war im Vorfeld nichts getuned, sodass ich alles von grund auf selbst vornehmen konnte.

Hier mein (vorübergehendes) Ergebnis/Fazit:

*Die Zugstufendämpfung* hab ich geleert und gegen 5er Motorex Gabelöl ersetzt. Die Zugstufe geht nun deutlich schneller, aber in ganz geöffneter Stellung so schnell wie ich es mir eigentlich wünsche. Nach oben hin will ich jedoch etwas Spielraum. Deswegen wird das 5er demnächst gegen 2.5er ersetzt. Das 5er Gabelöl habe ich verwendet, weil ich es von meinem Motorrad noch da habe und ich nicht erst bestellen/kaufen gehen wollte.

*Die Gabelschmierung* habe ich auf Ölschmierung umgestellt. Fett raus und 20ml 10W50 Motoröl eingefüllt. Auch hier: 10W50, weil ich es vom Motorrad noch da hatte.

*Die Schaumstoffringe, *die das Schmierfett abstreifen sollen, habe ich gegen R25 O-ringe ersetzt, die ich vorher etwas eingeölt habe. R25 O-ringe haben einen Innendurchmesser von 34,5mm. Wenn ich die Gabel mal wieder auseinander habe werde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen zweiten Ring in jeden Holmen tun. Platz ist da ja.

In den *Staubschutzring* habe ich etwas Fett getan, gerade soviel dass die Abstreiferringe etwas flutschen und eventuell eindringende Staubkörnchen binden können.

Meine Werte sind wie folgt:

(Lebendgewicht 98kilo, im Sommer 93 (bin gross ))

Hauptluftkammer (unten links): 6.5 bis 7 bar
Zugstufenkammer (oben rechts): 5 bar
Zugstufendämpfung: komplett offen

Im grossen und ganzen finde ich diese Gabel supersimpel, funktional und ohne Frage absolut ihren Preis wert.
Wer irgendwelche Probleme mit der Gabel hat, wird sie mit etwas Geschick selbst beheben können.


----------



## slash-sash (1. März 2010)

ich habe mein problem des selbstständigen absenkens nun behoben. es war zwar nicht ein schief sitzender deckel, aber das hatte mich auf die idee gebracht, den deckel einfach mal ganz abzuschrauben und das system ohne deckel zu probieren. und siehe da, es war von erfolg gekrönt. den deckel also wieder drauf geschraubt und den bowdenzug losgemacht. dann habe ich dem bowdenzug ein wenig speil gegeben und nun läuft's.
also an alle, die das gleich problem haben:
zu allererst den deckel abnehmen und checken, ob's auch ohne deckel nicht geht. dann muß es ein problem in der gabel sein.

allerdings habe ich noch eine andere frage!
meine gabel habe ich jetzt auf den erforderlichen negativ-federweg eingestellt. allerdings sackt die gabel ziemlich schnell durch den gesammten federweg. meine 180er macht das nicht. allerdings ist die im vorfeld vom vorgänger getunt worden. der ölstand wurde erhöht.
was tue ich den jetzt bei meiner 160er und 67kg lebendgewicht ohne kampfkleidung? erhöhe ich den ölpegel? wenn ja, welches öl ist das? oder packe ich zäheres öl rein? wenn ja, welches?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (1. März 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ich habe mein problem des selbstständigen absenkens nun behoben. es war zwar nicht ein schief sitzender deckel, aber das hatte mich auf die idee gebracht, den deckel einfach mal ganz abzuschrauben und das system ohne deckel zu probieren. und siehe da, es war von erfolg gekrönt. den deckel also wieder drauf geschraubt und den bowdenzug losgemacht. dann habe ich dem bowdenzug ein wenig speil gegeben und nun läuft's.
> also an alle, die das gleich problem haben:
> zu allererst den deckel abnehmen und checken, ob's auch ohne deckel nicht geht. dann muß es ein problem in der gabel sein.
> 
> ...



Eher dn Ölpegel erhöhen. Zäheres Öl würde sich auf alle Dämpfungseigenschaften auswirken und vermutlich die Zugstufe zu langsam machen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

wenn ich das prinzip richtig deute, würde eine erhöhung des ölpegels die grösse der luftkammer verkleinern, woraufhin eine progression früher eintritt.


----------



## ingoshome (1. März 2010)

war auch mein erster Gedanke ... geht es um diese Seite?


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

diese Seite?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

wieso sollte ich das wollen?


----------



## ingoshome (1. März 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> diese Seite?



na um die mit der hauptluftkammer die Verkleinert würde.


----------



## ingoshome (1. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> :
> Bis die Progression wirksam verändert wird schätze ich geht da einiges an Öl rein.
> :



relevant wäre die verringerung des Restvolumens im komprimierten Zustand.
Da dürfte man schon recht wenig Öl was bewirken.

Is aber gar nicht gemeint!? ... ich kann nimmer wirklich folgen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> na um die mit der hauptluftkammer die Verkleinert würde.



nicht die hauptluftkammer. die zugstufenkammer. in die Hauptluftkammer gehört ja gar kein Öl rein.

Beim Einfedern der Gabel wird die Zugstufenkartusche ja auch zusammengedrückt. Die darin befindliche Luft wird kompremiert, diese drückt dann das Öl wieder durch das Ventil in die Zugstufenkammer. Wenn in dieser Kartusche die Luftmenge verringert wird, verändert das die Kennlinie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (1. März 2010)

danke ... bin wieder dabei


----------



## slash-sash (2. März 2010)

puh, echt schwierig zu folgen, wenn man so ne gabel noch nicht auseinander gebaut hat. scheiß praktiker. aber ich bin eben kein theoretiker 
also, noch mal auf deutsch:
ich muß die rechte seite, also die, mit der zugstufe oben aufmachen und dort den ölpegel geringfügig erhöhen, da bei der compression die zugstufe mit komprimiert wird?!?! klingt das logisch? für mich irgendwie nicht. ich dachte, ich muß was an der linken, also an der druckstufenseite etwas tunen.
wieviel öl füll ich überhaupt rein und vor allem was für ein öl?
ich dachte immer, ich wäre handwerklich begabt und hätte ein logisches verständniß. aber ich glaube, das ist mi r gerade abhanden gekommen.


----------



## NoMütze (2. März 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> puh, echt schwierig zu folgen, wenn man so ne gabel noch nicht auseinander gebaut hat. scheiß praktiker. aber ich bin eben kein theoretiker
> also, noch mal auf deutsch:
> ich muß die rechte seite, also die, mit der zugstufe oben aufmachen und dort den ölpegel geringfügig erhöhen, da bei der compression die zugstufe mit komprimiert wird?!?! klingt das logisch? für mich irgendwie nicht. ich dachte, ich muß was an der linken, also an der druckstufenseite etwas tunen.
> wieviel öl füll ich überhaupt rein und vor allem was für ein öl?
> ich dachte immer, ich wäre handwerklich begabt und hätte ein logisches verständniß. aber ich glaube, das ist mi r gerade abhanden gekommen.



Stopppp...es bringt dir nyx, wenn du rechts oben aufschraubst und Öl reinkippst! Du müßtest die komplette Dämpferkartusche-ist ja kein offenes System- rechts ausbauen, dann aufschrauben, Ölmenge messen, die da rauskommt und dann event. den Ölstand erhöhen...
Ich probiere demnächst mal 5er Silkolene (oder so) oder misch noch mit 2,5er....
Wichtig, falls du noch mehr schrauben willst...lies dir die Freds durch....es wurde schon wirklich sehr viel geschraubt, geschliffen, abgezwickt, getauscht, getestet..........


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2010)

sorry, ich muss mich verbessern.

nach reichlicher überlegung bin ich zu dem ergebnis gekommen, dass eine erhöhung des ölstandes die kennlinie nicht verändert.


----vergesst diesen post! ----


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2010)

diese gabel hat eigentlich in dem sinne keine druckstufeneinstellung. das rechts ist die zugstufendämpfung.


ich hol mal eben mein rad hich und test mal was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (2. März 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> sorry, ich muss mich verbessern.
> 
> nach reichlicher überlegung bin ich zu dem ergebnis gekommen, dass eine erhöhung des ölstandes die kennlinie nicht verändert.



Doch, tut sie....und zwar deutlich. Probiers. Aber immer in höchstens 5-10ml schritten. Wenn zuviel drin ist, dann funktioniert die Dämpfung mit dem Gegendruck nicht mehr richtig.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Doch, tut sie....und zwar deutlich. Probiers. Aber immer in höchstens 5-10ml schritten. Wenn zuviel drin ist, dann funktioniert die Dämpfung mit dem Gegendruck nicht mehr richtig.
> 
> Lg
> Qia



jo, habs grad gemerkt 

und zwar bewirkt der kleinere luftraum in der kartusche, wie früh die kurve ansteigt (mehr öl -> kurve steigt früher, weniger öl -> kurve steigt später)


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2010)

Hoffe mein Bild zeigt´s halbwegs verständlich


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2010)

In der Kartusche befindet sich Öl, welches beim EINFEDERN durch die äusseren Löcher der Lochscheibe durchfliesst. Dahinter befindet sich der Shim, der von einer Feder Gegendruck erhält. Nun braucht das Öl einen gewissen Druck, um den Shim zu öffnen. Ist der Druck hoch genug, öffnet das Shim und lässt das Öl zur unteren Kammer durch. Die Kolbenstangeneinheit (Kolbenstange, Nadelstange, Feder, Shim und Lochscheibe) wandert dann im Kartuschengehäuse hoch und runter. Beim AUSFEDERN gelangt das Öl ja nicht mehr durch den Shim in die obere Kammer, weil der Shim nur in eine Richtung öffnen kann. Also muss das Öl durch das in der Kolbenstange befindliche Loch an der Nadelstange vorbei durch die Kolbenstange wieder nach oben. Durch ein- bzw. Ausdrehen der Nadelstange wird der Querschnitt in der Kolbenstange verringert bzw. vergrössert, was dazu führt, das mehr oder weniger Öl durchfliessen kann. Ist die Nadenstange ganz eingedreht, ist der Querschnitt am kleinsten, die Zugstufe ist zu.
Die Luftkammer im inneren der Kartusche wirkt sich nun auf die Kennlinie der Dämpferkartusche aus. Um das Shim zu öffnen, muss der Gegendruck der Feder überwunden werden.
Nehmen wir an, in der Kartusche befinden sich keine Luft. Das Shim wird sofort öffnen, weil sich Öl bekanntlich nicht komprimieren lässt.
Wäre nur Luft drin, das Shim würde überhaupt nicht öffnen, weil der Druck der Feder durch die komprimierte Luft erst garnicht überwunden werden kann.
Also muss eine Luftkammer drin sein.
Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass das Shim ab einem Druck von 6 bar öffnet. In der Luftkammer befände sich jetzt ein Luftdruck von 5 bar. Der Druck in der Luftkammer würde beim EINFEDERN bis 6 bar ansteigen, der Shim öffnet und das Öl gelangt in die untere Kammer.
Nun ist die Ölmenge in der Kartusche dahingehend entscheidend, als dass das auch die Grösse der Luftkammer in der Kartusche ergibt. Mehr Öl = weniger Luft. Und je weniger Luft drin ist, umso schneller steigt der Druck dieser Luft. Bei mehr Luft wird es länger dauern den Druck zu erreichen um den Shim zu öffnen.


Was bewirken jetzt die unterschiedlichen Faktoren?
-Luftdruck: Je weniger Druck sich in der Kartusche befindet, desto später öffnet der Shim, weil ja erst der Druck erreicht werden muss, um diesen zu öffnen. Je mehr Druck sich in der Kartusche befindet, desto früher öffnet der Shim, weil der Gegendruck der Feder früher erreicht ist, bzw. überwunden werden kann. Natürlich spielt der Ölstand in der Kartusche hierfür eine erhebliche Rolle.

-Ölstand: Wäre jetzt zu wenig Öl in der Kartusche, könnte es passieren, dass der Druck um den Shim zu öffnen bis zum Ende des Hubes erst garnicht erreicht wird. Die Dämpfung wird ihre Funktion nicht erfüllen. Befindet sich zuviel Öl in der Kartusche, wird es kaum möglich sein, die Dämfung korrekt einzustellen, weil der Druck in der Kartusche zu schnell erreicht ist. Dann wird nur noch gedämpft und kaum noch gefedert. In meiner Kartusche waren 70ml Öl, woanders las ich 75 bis 80ml. Der Ölstand lässt sich eigentlich recht einfach verändern. Druck ablassen, Eine Spritze mit der gewünschten Ölmenge befüllen, das Schrader ausdrehen und das Öl in die Kartusche spritzen. Beim rausholen wirds schon etwas happiger. Da muss ein Schlauch oder eine Lange Kanüle eingesteckt werden, um an das Öl zu gelangen.

-Ölviskosität: Die Ölviskosität gibt quasi an, wie schnell ein Öl durch die vorhandenen Bohrungen und Ventile fliessen kann. Je "flüssiger" ein Öl ist, desto schneller fliesst es durch die Bohrungen. Man stelle sich das mal so vor: Wenn man Shampoo 2 Sekunden lang mit voller Kraft aus einer Flasche drückt, kommt weniger raus, als wenn man aus der gleichen Flasche mit gleichem Deckel und gleicher Kraft 2 Sekunden lang Wasser rausdrückt.

Bei dieser Kartusche handelt es sich um eine ZUGstufenkartusche. D.h. eine Druckstufe wird nur INDIREKT durch den Shim erreicht. Suntour nennt das wohl Antiwippventil oder so ähnlich. Die eigentliche Druckstufe wird durch den Druck in der Hauptkammer bestimmt. Davon aber direkt betroffen ist der SAG.


----------



## ingoshome (2. März 2010)

Sowas anschauliches und gutverständliches von der Länge und Komplexität habe ich in einem Forum selten gelesen => RIESENDANKE!

Und dann noch die Mühe, ein so gutes Bild zu malen um die Leser abzuholen ist wirklich KLASSE!

Bei den Schlussfolgerungen drängen sich mit folgende Gedanken auf:


 Die Öl/Luft-Kammer ist für die Sensibilität im kleinhubigen Bereich verantwortlich - weniger für die Dämpfung an sich. Kleine kleine Amplitde und hohe Frequenz werden schlicht gar nicht gedämpft.
 Wir haben gegen das Durchrauschen durchaus eine Geschwindigkeitsabhängige DIREKT Druckstufendämpfung - und hierfür wird ein zähes Öl gebraucht. Allerdings wird die aufgrund der grossen Bohrungen in der Lochscheibe wirklich nur bei starken Stössen relevant.
 Ohne Luft wäre das System auch funktionsfähig - aber tatsächlich in erster Linie eine Zugstufendämpfung [Edit:] und früh einsetzender Druckstufe die erst bei schnellen langhubigen Schlägen relevant wird - mehr Öl wird daher etwas gegen Durchauschen helfen, aber weniger als fetteres durch.
 Mit dünnerem Öl ist evt. eine Verkleinerung der Löcher in der Lochscheibe sinnvoll.
 Die Kraft der Feder und die Ölmenge entscheiden über den den Weg und Kräfte im sensiblen Bereich

Mag sein dass meine Folgerungen noch reifen müssen. Aber das Prinzip ist mir nun klar.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Sowas anschauliches und gutverständliches von der Länge und Komplexität habe ich in einem Forum selten gelesen => RIESENDANKE!
> 
> Und dann noch die Mühe, ein so gutes Bild zu malen um die Leser abzuholen ist wirklich KLASSE!
> 
> ...


ergo wäre es sinnvoll möglichst wenig druck in der kartusche zu haben, um diese sensibel arbeiten lassen zu können. was aber dann wieder zum problem wird, wenn der shim ausgelöst werden soll, was durch höheren druck erreicht wird.



ingoshome schrieb:


> Wir haben gegen das Durchrauschen durchaus eine Geschwindigkeitsabhängige DIREKT Druckstufendämpfung - und hierfür wird ein zähes Öl gebraucht. Allerdings wird die aufgrund der grossen Bohrungen in der Lochscheibe wirklich nur bei starken Stössen relevant.


das ist ein bingo  man könnte aber auch versuchen, die DRUCKstufe durch einen zweiten Shim und Verwendung von flüssigerem Öl zäher zu machen. Oder vielmehr: Viskoseres Öl rein -> macht die Zugstufe schneller, zweiter Shim rein (oder eine Unterlegscheibe unter die Feder, damit sie mehr Vorspannung erhält) -> macht die Druckstufe langsamer oder hält sie gleich.​


ingoshome schrieb:


> Ohne Luft wäre das System auch funktionsfähig - aber tatsächlich in erster Linie eine Zugstufendämpfung [Edit:] und früh einsetzender Druckstufe die erst bei schnellen langhubigen Schlägen relevant wird - mehr Öl wird daher etwas gegen Durchauschen helfen, aber weniger als fetteres durch.
> 
> 
> Mit dünnerem Öl ist evt. eine Verkleinerung der Löcher in der Lochscheibe sinnvoll.


oder eben durch Vorspannung der Feder bzw. zweiten Shim.


ingoshome schrieb:


> Die Kraft der Feder und die Ölmenge entscheiden über den den Weg und Kräfte im sensiblen Bereich




Nee, der Luftdruck.


----------



## NoMütze (4. März 2010)

hab heute mal das Öl in der Dämpferkartusche gewechselt...
es waren exakt 75ml drinnen...
jetzt:  etwa 77ml Silkolene Pro RSF 5er...
da ich meine Zugstufe ohnehin schon um ~1 1/2 Umdrehungen "aufgebohrt" habe, sollt das ganz gut gehen...

hoffentlich komm ich ja morgen mal wieder rausssss....


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. März 2010)

soll am wochenende wieder schneien, ey! voll der verrat!!!

(gut, ich muss eh laminat verlegen. aber der gedanke zählt!)


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2010)

^^


----------



## NoMütze (4. März 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Betreffs dem Kürzen der Feder: ich hab das jetzt ordentlich gemacht  und das Ende ausgeglüht und mittels zweier Zangen flacher gewickelt und abgeschliffen, dann passt die Feder auch gut in die Nuten des Ventilstopfens.
> 
> Oh geschneit hats hier auch grad aber gefahren wird gleich trotzdem.



...na das is dann ja mal profimäßiger als meiner einer...
wieviel hast weggefräst?? ich hab jetzt 160-100 TAD...ggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2010)

^^


----------



## rocky29 (5. März 2010)

Stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob es überhaupt notwendig ist, die Feder zu kürzen.
Letztendlich geht es ja nur darum, die wirksame Länge der Feder zu ändern.

Wenn ich da so an meine Autofahreranfänge zurückdenke haben wir damals in Ermangelung von Geld / passenden Tieferlegungsfedern diese wirksame Länge durch gezieltes Erhitzen verändert.

Da wurde ein Teilbereich der Feder ( meist die Mitte ) gezielt über einige Windungen vorgespannt und in dieser gespannten Position wärmebehandelt ( Schweissbrenner ). Im Ergebnis behielt dann dieser Bereich der Feder nach dem Entspannen seine Form bei, bzw. stellte keine Federspannung mehr zur Verfügung.

Hat damals für unsere Ansprüche sehr gut funktioniert und wenn man es mit der Erwärmung nicht übertrieben hat auch nicht zu Federbrüchen geführt.

*Wobei ich noch mal klar sagen möchte, dass ich diese Methode heute niemdandem für Autos empfehlen würde.*

Bezogen auf die Feder in der Durolux stellt sich die Sache noch deutlich einfacher dar, da die Feder zunächst mal keine tragende oder sicherheitsrelevante Funktion hat. 

Zudem ist die gezielte Vorspannung und Erwärmung bei dieser kleinen Feder mit deutlich weniger Aufwand zu realisieren.

Im Ergebnis müsste eine verkürzte Feder in der gewünschten Länge herauskommen, welche an den Enden einwandfrei auf die Aufnahmen passt.

Wenn mein Bike komplett ist ( Rahmen fehlt noch ) werde ich das mal testen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## _Sync_ (5. März 2010)

Man könnte auch, wenn ich das richtig erkenne einfach eine Klemme anfertigen, die die Feder im gewollten Bereich zusammendrückt.

Das sollte eigentlich die eleganteste Lösung sein...


----------



## ingoshome (5. März 2010)

über sowas hatte ich auch nachgedacht, bin aber auf nix g'scheit's in der ausführung gekommen.
Dieser Reminder hat mich aber darauf gebracht: Ein Seil in der Feder von einem zum andern Ende.
Ingenieure! geht ran an's Werk


----------



## NoMütze (5. März 2010)

_Sync_ schrieb:


> Man könnte auch, wenn ich das richtig erkenne einfach eine Klemme anfertigen, die die Feder im gewollten Bereich zusammendrückt.
> 
> Das sollte eigentlich die eleganteste Lösung sein...



da mußt nur aufpassen, daß die Plastikführung der Feder nicht blockiert wird...
Die läuft nämlich schön bündig über die Feder drüber....


----------



## ingoshome (5. März 2010)

eben ... daher das innenlaufende Seil.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. März 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> *Die Schaumstoffringe, *die das Schmierfett abstreifen sollen, habe ich gegen R25 O-ringe ersetzt, die ich vorher etwas eingeölt habe.


Ist die Funktion dieser Ringe nicht, die Standrohre immer etwas mit Schmierstoff zu versehen, damit sie leichter gleiten? Deshalb gibt es ja auch die Empfehlung, vorm Losfahren etwas Öl unter die Dichtungen/Abstreifringe zu spritzen. Oder zumindest die Standrohre mit etwas Öl anzufeuchten. Mit Brunox und ähnlichem.


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. März 2010)

die einzigen stellen an denen die Rohre gleiten sind die führungsbuchsen und die staubschutzringe. zwischen oberster gleitbuchse und staubschutzringe sitzen nur noch die schaumstoffringe bzw. jetzt die O-ringe. WENN man die Gabel mit Fettfüllung fährt, wäre eine Versorgung durch einen getränkten Schaumring durchaus sinnvoll. Aber da die Gabel auf Ölschmierung umgebaut ist, bedarf es eigentlich dieser Schmierung nicht mehr. Beim Ausfedern zieht das innere Rohr (Tauchrohr, richtig?) Öl mit und schmiert die obere Führungsbuchse mit. Das Öl wird dann auf Höhe des O-ringes abgestreift. Darüber befindet sich, ausser dem Staubschutzring, nichts mehr, das Schmierung bedarf. Unter dem Staubschutzring hab ich dann aber wieder eine kleine Fettpackung.


----------



## bastl-axel (6. März 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> das innere Rohr *(Tauchrohr, richtig?)* Öl mit.


*Nein!* Die beiden Tauchrohre mit der oberen Verbindung (Gabelbrücke) bilden das Casting, das Gabelunterteil. Was darin eintaucht sind die Standrohre. So heißt es nun mal, obwohl ich es andersrum auch logischer finden würde.


Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Das Öl wird dann auf Höhe des O-ringes abgestreift. Darüber befindet sich, ausser dem Staubschutzring, nichts mehr, das Schmierung bedarf. Unter dem Staubschutzring hab ich dann aber wieder eine kleine Fettpackung.


Also, der Staubschutzring kann ruhig auch etwas Schmierung vertragen und deine Fettpackung wäre mir zu steif. Und Fett bindet auch mehr Schmutz als Öl. Ich würde und habe auch auf Ölschmierung umgestellt und die Filz-/Schaumstoffringe aber in Öl getränkt vorm Einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (6. März 2010)

Standrohr ist das was zum Fahrzeug fest steht.
Tauchrohr das zum Fahrzeug bewegliche Teil das in ein Schlagloch reintaucht.

Das ist das Verständnis das ich mit mir rumtrage.
Hat nix damit zu tun was wo drin steckt (siehe bspw. Maverick).


----------



## bastl-axel (6. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Standrohr ist das was zum Fahrzeug fest steht.Tauchrohr das zum Fahrzeug bewegliche Teil das in ein Schlagloch reintaucht.
> Hat nix damit zu tun was wo drin steckt (siehe bspw. Maverick)


Trotzdem nicht logisch. Frage mal irgendeinen, der das nicht weiß und eine Gabel beim Federn beobachtet, was davon das Tauchrohr ist. 99,9% sagen,daß das Standrohr eigentlich das Tauchrohr ist, weil es ja eintaucht. Heißt der Taucher jetzt nicht mehr Taucher, sondern Wasser? Nur weil es irgendwann mal einer es so genannt hat, muß es nicht unbedingt so in Ordnung sein. Oder, ein Leutnant ist weniger als ein Major. Aber eine Generalleutnant ist wieder mehr als ein Generalmajor. Da gibt es auch eine blöde Erklärung, das käme von Oberstleutnant und warum heißt er dann nicht Generaloberstleutnant oder nur Generaloberst? Es ist und bleibt in meinen Augen unlogisch.


----------



## ingoshome (6. März 2010)

Viele Begriffsdefinitionen kommen aus dem Maschinenbau.
Und aus Sicht dieser Disziplin ist es total 'logisch'.
Begriffe dienen der Verständigung, also: erlerne und verwende sie!?

(Gedankenstütze: ein Tauchbecken ist auch nicht das Becken des Tauchers ;-)


----------



## bastl-axel (6. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Viele Begriffsdefinitionen kommen aus dem Maschinenbau. Und aus Sicht dieser Disziplin ist es total 'logisch'.


Aus der Sicht des Wissenden ist immer alles logisch. Aber wo im Maschinenbau gibt es Tauch- und Standrohre? Bei der Hydraulik heißt das Tauchrohr Zylinder und  das Standrohr Stempel oder Kolben. 


ingoshome schrieb:


> (Gedankenstütze: ein Tauchbecken ist auch nicht das Becken des Tauchers ;-)


Gutes Argument. Aber was ist dann mit Taucherbecken? Doch Becken des Tauchers oder ein Becken für mehrere Taucher?


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. März 2010)

naja, was jetzt wie heisst und wieso, das ist ja jetzt erstmal nebensache. ich verwechsel die beiden begriffe eigentlich ständig. für mich war es eben so, dass das tauchrohr das eintauchende ist, das standrohr jenes was auf dem boden steht. aber ok, es ist wohl umgekehrt. auch egal.

na, auf jeden fall zieht das rohr das wo drinnen steckt in dem weissen teil wo die felge drinsteckt beim ausfedern öl mit, welches die wo die führungsbuchsen schmiert. das öl wird dann von dem O-ring abgestreift, sodass das dann in dem weissen teil da drinnen bleibt. und die kleine fettpackung unterm staubschutzring finde ich vollkommen ok. hab aber auch gemerkt, dass ein feiner ölfilm auf den rohren die wo reingehn drauf ist. ergo: feine schmierung durch öl vorhanden.


----------



## ingoshome (7. März 2010)

1. es ist nicht umgekehrt sondern anders (siehe Maverick o.ä. und viele andere System - auch Motorräder) und 2. Wenn Du (als Ausweg aus der Misere) von Casting und Holmen sprichst dann hast wieder Verstehende um dich rum (und das willst ja sicherlich!?) die nicht an den Begrifflichkeiten scheitern ...

ich versteh euch so gut .... hab's auch in vielen Lebensjahren lernen müssen dass es Dinge gibt die so sind wie sie sind und man viel unnötige Energie verwendet wenn man andern erklärt warum sie andersrum besser wären ... während den andern das wurscht ist weil sie es einfach akzeptieren und sich auf die Dinge konzentrieren, die sich wirklich  'bewegen lassen' ... und wenn ich mit diesem Geblubber nur einen abgeholt habe dann hat es sich für diesen einen (und mich) rentiert ... dieses geblubber ... SCNR

Komme von den trails ... feeling well!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (14. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Das ist das Verständnis das ich mit mir rumtrage.



Ist ja auch vollkommen richtig erklärt und die anschließende Diskussion, wieso? weshalb? warum? ist einfach nur unnötig.



NoMütze schrieb:


> da ich meine Zugstufe ohnehin schon um ~1 1/2 Umdrehungen "aufgebohrt" habe...






Kaum liest man mal ne zeitlang nicht mit, geschehen hier die wildesten Dinge.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2010)

mein Tuning Tipp der Woche.....die Durolux mit dem Stahlschaft vor dem Einbau mit einer Priese Hohlraumversiegelung zu versehen, sieht richtig Sch....aus so ein von innen rostendes Schaftrohr ......wann gibt es die TAD endlich mit Aluschaft


----------



## NoMütze (14. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Kaum liest man mal ne zeitlang nicht mit, geschehen hier die wildesten Dinge.



Na, die Zugstufenverstellung läuft ja intern mit dem langen Zapfen rauf und runter, der wiederum über ein Gewinde und eben den Inbus geschraubt wird... so, die Befestigungsschraube der Dämpfungskartusche außen ist gleichzeitig innen der Stop für die Schraube der Zugstufennadel....
jetzt hab ich das Gewinde der Innenschraube gekürzt und damit läßt sich die Zugstufe/Nadel etwa 1 1/2 Umdrehungen weiter runterdrehen/öffnen...


----------



## ingoshome (14. März 2010)

Daaaaanke für's Erinnnern - ist mir nach der ersten Fahrt schon aufgefallen!

Hab's dann angesichts der Einbaulage aus den Augen verloren und vergessen.

Frag mich ob das nicht sogar ein wenig heikel ist!? Gibt's dau schon Schlaues?


----------



## matou (15. März 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> mein Tuning Tipp der Woche.....die Durolux mit dem Stahlschaft vor dem Einbau mit einer Priese Hohlraumversiegelung zu versehen, sieht richtig Sch....aus so ein von innen rostendes Schaftrohr ......wann gibt es die TAD endlich mit Aluschaft



Ja, absolut, Aluschaft kann doch nicht so schwer sein. 
Ich hab bei mir gestern - nach dem entrosten - Unterbodenschutz reingesprüht - sollte den gleichen Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## matou (16. April 2010)

Was mich in letzter an meiner SF09 extrem nervt - ist, dass die Gabel an Stufen extrem eintaucht. Kann man dem ohne Bastelmaßnahmen irgendwie entgegenwirken? 

Ich meines mal etwas gelesen zu haben, dass wenn man in die rechte, obere Luftkammer mehr als x Bar füllt, die Gabel nicht mehr so tief eintaucht?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2010)

Ich fahre die 180er mit 6 unten und 4 oben. Das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten kenne ich nicht. Habe bei Stufen noch gut 1/4 Gesamt-FW übrig, wobei ich mit ca. 1/3 SAG unterwegs bin und bei nem Flatdrop aus 1m Höhe 17,5cm FW ausnutze. Gewicht ~100.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. April 2010)

kommt bei mir auch in etwa hin.

6,5 unten, 4 oben, 75ml 2.5W Gabelöl


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2010)

Stimmt. Hab ich vergessen. Hab rechts und links noch 40ml 5W drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (16. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Was mich in letzter an meiner SF09 extrem nervt - ist, dass die Gabel an Stufen extrem eintaucht. Kann man dem ohne Bastelmaßnahmen irgendwie entgegenwirken?
> 
> Ich meines mal etwas gelesen zu haben, dass wenn man in die rechte, obere Luftkammer mehr als x Bar füllt, die Gabel nicht mehr so tief eintaucht?
> 
> Danke und Gruss



wäre interessant, grunddaten zu erfahren.


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. April 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hab ich vergessen. Hab rechts und links noch 40ml 5W drin.



rechts und links 40ml 5W? Meinst sicherlich die Schmierung? Da hab ich je 20ml 10W50 Motoröl drinne.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. April 2010)

Ja, Schmierung. Dämpfer hab ich original gelassen. Hab mit meinem Glück, bis auf die letzten beiden cm, die ungedämpft sind.


----------



## matou (16. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wäre interessant, grunddaten zu erfahren.



Fahrfertig ~90-95 kg, ich fahre die 160mm SF9. Momentan haben die Kammern bei mir 6 und 3 bar - wenn ich das hier so lese werde ich die Rechte auf 4 bar erhöhen und testen. Ich hab mich mit dem Setup der Gabel lange nicht mehr beschäftigt - ich dachte rechts sollten nicht mehr als 3-3,5 rein.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. April 2010)

matou schrieb:


> Fahrfertig ~90-95 kg, ich fahre die 160mm SF9. Momentan haben die Kammern bei mir 6 und 3 bar - wenn ich das hier so lese werde ich die Rechte auf 4 bar erhöhen und testen. Ich hab mich mit dem Setup der Gabel lange nicht mehr beschäftigt - ich dachte rechts sollten nicht mehr als 3-3,5 rein.



nee, rechts sollte nicht weniger als 3 rein und in etwa 2 bar weniger als links (wobei das etwas vom ölstand abhängig ist). wenn die gabel zu weit eintaucht beim bremsen, mehr druck drauf. wenn sie zu schlecht reagiert, etwas druck ablassen. bis du einen passablen wert hast.


----------



## juh (20. April 2010)

hi,
hier http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/tuningbase/downloadarea/manuals/Owners_Manual_Durolux_DuroFR20_Duro_2009.pdf stehen auf seite 12 und 13 die empfehlungen von suntour.
hier im forum hat das suntour-team empfohlen, dieses vvc mit 3,5 bar zu fahren, das sollte für die meisten passen. mehr druck darauf erhöht etwas die progression. maximal waren 2009 (finds im angegebenen dokument nicht) 5,2 bar.
meine erfahrung mit der durolux ist die, dass die gabel kein kieselsauger ist. trotzdem kann man durch frickelei beim abstimmen einen guten kompromiss aus ansprechen und (nicht-)abtauchen der gabel erreichen.
trotzdem: meine durolux fühlt sich vor allem bei parkplatztestrunden und bei sehr niedrigem tempo härter an, als dann im schnellen. da funktioniert sie - nach wie vor (1 1/2 jahre, kaum wartung) - erschreckend gut...


----------



## matou (20. April 2010)

Danke. Ich hab am WE einiges durchprobiert und bin nun bei 6,5/3,5 bar gelandet - alles andere war dann doch zu straff. Die ist zwar wieder nahe dem Ausgangswert, gibt aber irgendwie das beste Gesamtbild für mich...


----------



## ingoshome (20. April 2010)

juh schrieb:


> :
> trotzdem: meine durolux fühlt sich vor allem bei parkplatztestrunden und bei sehr niedrigem tempo härter an, als dann im schnellen. da funktioniert sie - nach wie vor (1 1/2 jahre, kaum wartung) - erschreckend gut...



 deckt sich (so wie ich es interpretiere) mit meinem Empfinden nach ca. 1000km

@matou: bei welchen 'Systemgewicht'?
Ich komme bei gut über 100 auf ähnliches, wobei weniger Druck auch
funktioniert hatte - das sie dann zu weich wurde habe ich gar nicht
so stark gespürt. seltsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (20. April 2010)

je nach Gepäck fahrfertig ~90-95 kg


----------



## sap (22. April 2010)

hm, stichwort gewicht. ich habe jetzt von ein paar 0,1tonnern gelesen; habe mir kürzlich die sf9 160 tad bestellt. da sollte ich mit 0,11t ja dann aber auch einigermaßen hinkommen - oder seht ihr irgendwelche setup-schwierigkeiten / -einschränkungen auf mich zukommen?

grüße
sap


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. April 2010)

keineswegs.. is halt nur eine frage des setups. einmal ein grundsetup, dann feintuning. aber tu dir selbst den gefallen und zieh gleich nach erhalt die obligatorischen tuningmassnahmen durch....


----------



## sap (22. April 2010)

ich muss gestehen: ich habe mir die ersten 3 und die letzten 3 seiten des threads durchgelesen; aber die 16 dazwischen nicht 

was steht außer der auf seite 1 genannten maßnahmen noch an?
habe noch von der zugstufen-"erweiterung" von NoMütze gelesen; das ist nicht ganz uninteressant...aber ansonsten?


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. April 2010)

im grunde schmierung (fett raus, öl rein) und zugstufe optimieren. viskoseres öl rein. das war´s im grunde. der rest ist meines erachtens geschmackssache.

rest is feintuning. Nadel optimieren und so kram. hab ich nicht gemacht und bin gerade sehr zufrieden mit meiner gabel. hab auch keine löcher aufgebohrt oder dergleichen.


----------



## sap (22. April 2010)

ich werd mich davor hüten, das ding in den ersten 6 monaten anzubohren.
null erfahrung und meinung zu der gabel, aber ich geh ich mal mit dem bohrer an den hals...äääh schaft? ne danke, da teste ich doch erstmal eine weile 

schmierung und dämpfungsöl is registriert, merci :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (22. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> ich werd mich davor hüten, das ding in den ersten 6 monaten anzubohren.
> null erfahrung und meinung zu der gabel, aber ich geh ich mal mit dem bohrer an den hals...äääh schaft? ne danke, da teste ich doch erstmal eine weile
> 
> schmierung und dämpfungsöl is registriert, merci :>



Hehe...ich habe ja zu den letzen Postern auch ein Fliegengewicht. Bei meinem Luftdruck in der Haupkammer MUßTE ich die Zugstufe aufmachen, weil die für mich viel zu langsam war. Aber bei 6,3 Bar in der Haupkammer passt die sicher ganz gut.

Lg
Qia


----------



## unchained (22. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> im grunde schmierung (fett raus, öl rein) und zugstufe optimieren. viskoseres öl rein. das war´s im grunde. der rest ist meines erachtens geschmackssache.
> 
> rest is feintuning. Nadel optimieren und so kram. hab ich nicht gemacht und bin gerade sehr zufrieden mit meiner gabel. hab auch keine löcher aufgebohrt oder dergleichen.



Wär ganz lieb wenn mir jemand den Post / Info gibt, wie ich das viskosere Öl in die Kartusche bekomme. Sind doch 75ml gell?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Qia (22. April 2010)

unchained schrieb:


> Wär ganz lieb wenn mir jemand den Post / Info gibt, wie ich das viskosere Öl in die Kartusche bekomme. Sind doch 75ml gell?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Die Kartusche kann unten ganz normal aufgeschraubt werden.


----------



## unchained (22. April 2010)

und dann einfach das neue Öl reingießen, wieder zuschrauben, und das wars dann?  Klingt super.!


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. April 2010)

ohne Gabel auszubauen... DRUCK ABLASSEN, Zugstufenversteller unten rausziehen (mit ner Zange oder so), untere Schraube mit nem Imbus aufdrehen, obere Abdeckung mit einem 27er Schlüssel aufdrehen, Kartusche nach oben rausziehen.
Obere Abdeckung (die mit dem 27er Schlüssel) mit einem 27er Schlüssel halten und die untere Mutter (ich glaube ein 19er Schlüssel) gegeneinander aufdrehen. Eines von beiden wird sich öffnen. Welches spielt keine Rolle. Vorhandenes Öl rausmachen, neues Gabelöl einfüllen. Alles nochmal zumachen und die Kartusche nochmal einbauen. 

Eigentlich ein Kinderspiel und in 15min erledigt. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## unchained (22. April 2010)

und es bleibt bei 75ml? . Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. April 2010)

japs. hatte anfangs 70ml 5W drinne, jetzt 75ml 2.5W


----------



## sap (22. April 2010)

27er schlüssel? grm hmpf gnarf; hab ich mir neulich extra nen 24er für RS geholt und nun das...naaaaja; bei ner neuen gabel kommts wohl kostenmäßig nich mehr auf nen 5 euro schlüssel an


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. April 2010)

den wirst auch oft genug brauchen in Zukunft


----------



## juh (22. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:
			
		

> im grunde schmierung (fett raus, öl rein) und zugstufe optimieren. viskoseres öl rein. das war´s im grunde. der rest ist meines erachtens geschmackssache.
> 
> rest is feintuning. Nadel optimieren und so kram. hab ich nicht gemacht und bin gerade sehr zufrieden mit meiner gabel. hab auch keine löcher aufgebohrt oder dergleichen.



also ich lese diesen thread nicht mehr dauerhaft mit - unteranderem deswegen: hier wird seitenlang schwadroniert, dass diese gabel eine schlechte zugstufe hat. ist soweit okay, kann ich auch nachvollziehen, wenn die dem eigenen anspruch nicht gerecht wird und man dann was macht. aber bei einer NEUEN gabel als erstes zu empfehlen, zu "tunen"...
wie wärs erstmal mit fahren und versuchen, ob man die ned so einstellen kann, dass es passt?! die deschichte mit dem schmieröl - gut, aber kann man immernoch dann ändern, wenn  die gabel nur noch bockt, weil das fett raus ist. im schnitt hält das auch ne weile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (22. April 2010)

auch ich habe das problem mit dem durchsacken meiner gabel beim anbremsen, bzw. an steilstufen. und zwar durch einen großteil des federwegs. 
ich werde jetzt mal die drücke überprüfen, so, wie hier angegeben: 6 bar links unten 3,5 bar rechts oben. ich weiß gerade nicht, wieviel ich wo fahre.
sollte das nicht helfen, muß ich entweder in den sauren apfel beißen und alle 23 seiten lesen  oder euch noch mal nerven.
aber ich möchte noch mal auf juh aufbauend fragen. welche tuningmaßnahmen bringen mir denn mal eine sinnvolle grundbasis? nicht, daß die gabel in der grundversion grottenschlecht ist, aber man möchte ja wissen, was wirklich sinn macht, was also pflicht und was kür ist.


----------



## NoMütze (22. April 2010)

hast schon recht, nur das mit dem Schmieröl vs Fettpackung würd ich schon machen...
1. is die Gabel wirklich sehr einfach aufgebaut und geserviced...
2. sagt ja sogar Suntour selber, daß das Fett/Ölgschichterl a reine Patentsache sein soll...

bin übrigens ja schon gespannt, wann die erste RCA-kartuschen-getunete TAD SF-9 unterwegs ist...bei Gocycles is des Dingens jedenfalls schon gelistet...wobei ich bislang keinen Grund hätt zu tauschen...


----------



## sap (22. April 2010)

also ich möchte mir wohl schon recht zeitnah die rca dämpfung holen...habe absichtlich zuerst zur tad gegriffen, da sich laut gocycle die rca nicht auf tad, aber die tad auf rca aufrüsten lässt...


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. April 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> auch ich habe das problem mit dem durchsacken meiner gabel beim anbremsen, bzw. an steilstufen. und zwar durch einen großteil des federwegs.
> ich werde jetzt mal die drücke überprüfen, so, wie hier angegeben: 6 bar links unten 3,5 bar rechts oben. ich weiß gerade nicht, wieviel ich wo fahre.
> sollte das nicht helfen, muß ich entweder in den sauren apfel beißen und alle 23 seiten lesen  oder euch noch mal nerven.
> aber ich möchte noch mal auf juh aufbauend fragen. welche tuningmaßnahmen bringen mir denn mal eine sinnvolle grundbasis? nicht, daß die gabel in der grundversion grottenschlecht ist, aber man möchte ja wissen, was wirklich sinn macht, was also pflicht und was kür ist.



eigentlich sollte man sich hüten, jemandem tips zu geben. auf juh aufbauend ist´s scheinbar ein frewel auf etwas hinzuweisen, was simpel, leicht zu bewerkstelligen dafür höchsteffektiv ist.

diese beiden massnahmen sind die einfachsten und effektivsten um ein grundsetup einzustellen. die gabel ist so schnell und einfach auseinander und wieder zusammen.

machen MÜSSEN tut man nix. Aber ich wette, früher oder später wird´s jeder tun. Also warum nicht gleich zu Beginn bevor man wieder anfängt auszubauen und rumzudoktorn.


----------



## sap (23. April 2010)

keine angst Andy, deine Ratschläge und Tipps waren&sind mir willkommen 
werde die gabel einbauen und mal eine minirunde fahren, aber allein da ich schon zu großen spaß am basteln und schrauben habe, werde ich sie auch zu beginn mal aufmachen. will ja auch wissen, was ich da im detail habe und wie ich damit umzugehen habe. so pauschal schlecht finde ich die idee, das, was man neu bekommt, gleich einmal aufzuschrauben gar nicht. es sollte mit ein bisschen ahnung und den entsprechenden vorinformationen erfolgen, deshalb habe ich hier ja gefragt  ich habe zwar kein akutes beispiel von federgabeln im sinn, doch bei anderen bauteilen hat sich sowas bei verschiedenen leuten ja schon bewährt. so können manchmal kleine fertigungsungenauigkeiten und -fehler gleich behoben werden, ohne dass erst schaden und der damit verbundene austausch stattfinden muss (ich erinnere mich grad an eine lampe, wo das empfohlen war, da teilweise metallspänereste im gehäuse zu finden waren, die dann hin und wieder für einen kurzen gesorgt haben)


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. April 2010)

bittascheen

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pve7F-uuq1A"]YouTube- 2010-04-23_suntour service_zugstufe[/nomedia]


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. April 2010)

hmpf, dacht ich, ich könnt son fenster da ham....


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> bittascheen
> 
> YouTube- 2010-04-23_suntour service_zugstufe



Mehr ist das wirklich nicht? 
Dann werd ich meine Gabel auch die Tage mal machen. Ist ansonsten kein Öl oder Fett in dem Holm?
Gibts für die andere Seite auch noch ein Video? Oder wird da garnix dran gemacht. 
Sorry für die ganzen Anfängerfragen, aber vor nem Gabelservice hab ich echt Respekt. Halt noch nie gemacht


----------



## NoMütze (24. April 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Mehr ist das wirklich nicht?
> Dann werd ich meine Gabel auch die Tage mal machen. Ist ansonsten kein Öl oder Fett in dem Holm?
> Gibts für die andere Seite auch noch ein Video? Oder wird da garnix dran gemacht.
> Sorry für die ganzen Anfängerfragen, aber vor nem Gabelservice hab ich echt Respekt. Halt noch nie gemacht



@ransom: tolles Vid...

die Kartusche selber is jetzt nit so fetttriefend...das meiste Fett is in der Tauchrohreinheit...
und ja die linke(Luft)seite geht genauso schnell zum demontieren: zuerst die TAD-kappe für FW-verstellung runterschrauben, Sicherungsring des Aluplättchens(?) entfernen....und dann (zur Sicherheit nat. Luft ablassen)
wie gehabt oben lösen...unten Ventildeckel runter, 10erNuß runterschrauben und wieder kommt eine Kartusche zum Vorschein...

auch hier wird das Fett hauptsächlich im Tauchrohr sein...
deshalb könntest jetzt auch das Casting abziehen Stand/Tauchrohr reinigen...unter den Staubschutzkappen die Ölabstreifringe(Schaumstoffringe) säubern in Öl einlegen...
dann wieder die Einheiten zusammenschieben, Kartuschen einführen, mal oben einschrauben und bevor du jetzt unten die Kartuschen befestigst gibsd no ~20ml Schmieröl je Tauchrohr... fertig (ich hab unten no ganz dünne O-ringe gegen Ölsifferei drangegeben) fertig

beim Montieren der Tad-verstellung, schau, daß der Schlitten schön über dem Auslöseventilkopf sitzt (der läßt sich verdrehen und ist manchmal der Grund - wenn verdreht - daß die Absenkung nit richtig/immer geht)

beim nächsten Service mußt halt eine Ölwanne unterstellen, wennst unten wieder aufschraubst...

Aber ich denk mal ransom macht schon no a Video...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. April 2010)

mach ich auch noch. aber da ich das ganze vor der arbeit gemacht habe, hab ich es jetzt erst mal bei dem video belassen. mit anderen worten: keine zeit gehabt.

Zur Demontage BEIDER Seiten sind die Schritte identisch. Auf der rechten Seite ist´s oben die 27er Kappe und unten die Hohlschraube. Auf der linken Seite ist´s die 27er Kappe und die 10er Überwurfmutter. Beide Kartuschen werden auf diese Weise entfernt.

Deswegen ist das alles ja auch so ne supersimple Geschichte.
Mal schauen, vllt mach ich dann nächste Woche "Part Deux"


----------



## stephan.n (24. April 2010)

Tolles Video 

ich lass den Druck drauf bis die unteren Holm Schrauben und Muttern gelöst sind. Das verhindert das sich die Stangen der Zugstufe und VVC mitdrehen.
Wenn die zu fest drauf sind versausst du nämlich die Schraube, ist mir passiert


----------



## WilliWildsau (25. April 2010)

Wirklich gutes Video


----------



## Caranamarth (25. April 2010)

Ich wär dir soo dankbar, wenn jetz nochn video kommt wie man die gabel von der fett auf ölschmierung umrüsten kann!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. April 2010)

Caranamarth schrieb:


> Ich wär dir soo dankbar, wenn jetz nochn video kommt wie man die gabel von der fett auf ölschmierung umrüsten kann!



unten aufmachen, Casting bissl abziehen bis erstes Buchsenpaar abgezogen ist, zweites aber noch sitzt, dann 10ml Schmieröl pro Seite rin.

So gehts bei jeder Gabel, da wohl nicht anders. 

Ich verwende normal Ipone 10W40.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## slash-sash (25. April 2010)

na, hat jemand von euch schon die neue "freeride" gelesen? 
da haben wir wohl den heimlichen testsiegr an unseren bikes ( ich gleich in doppelter ausführung; 160er & 180er )
einziger kritikpunkt war das durch den federweg rauschen. aber mit unseren helden der "tuning-scene" hier, haben wir das wohl auch um einen großen teil "eliminiert". somit ist die gabel für mich der eignetliche gewinner des tests


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (25. April 2010)

Ich häng mich mal hier mit an, ich schätze hier sind die Durolux-Experten unterwegs und ich will nicht gleich einen neuen Thread aufmachen.
Ich bin am überlegen meine RS Domain loszuwerden und gegen eine 180er Durolux zu tauschen. Allerdings bin ich von der Suntour HP doch leicht verwirrt... Wenn ich Gabeln nach Einsatzgebiet "Freeride" suche wird die Durolux gelistet. Schau ich mir die Details der Gabel an steht da "Einsatzgebiet: Enduro". Ja was denn nu? 
Wieviel traut ihr eurer Durolux zu? Und gibts dazu ein offizielles Statement? Danke schonmal!


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2010)

Was stört dich denn jetzt an der Domain? Ich traue meiner Durolux eigentlich alles außer größere Sprünge (alles über 80-100cm ist für mich nicht). Die Trails dürfen ruhig "gröber" sein. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2010)

Unter Umständer wird der ein oder andere sicherlich diese Gabel zum Freeriden verwenden. Beinhaltet Freeriden jedoch massig Airtime, riesige Gaps und solche Scherze, würde ich (persönlich) wahrscheinlich eher zu einer Coil-gabel greifen. Diese Gabel ist aber definitiv eine astreine Endurogabel die so einiges wegsteckt.

Gäbe es eine Skala, würde die bei mir so aussehen:

(ich versuch das jetzt mal)

---CC---|---AM---|---ED---|---FR---|---DH---|
---------------XXXXXXXXXXXX-----------------


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2010)

hat sogar geklappt


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn jetzt an der Domain? Ich traue meiner Durolux eigentlich alles außer größere Sprünge (alles über 80-100cm ist für mich nicht). Die Trails dürfen ruhig "gröber" sein.
> 
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



neja, ich denke "absenkbarkeit" is ein argument. oder gewicht....


----------



## -Soulride- (25. April 2010)

Klasse Skala 
An der Domain stören mich verschiedene Sachen. Ich hab die 160er 318 U-Turn Variante. Habs jetzt mal auf 180 getravelt, funktioniert soweit gut und der Lenkwinkel von meinem Torque gefällt mir so auch besser. Allerdings kann ich mit meinem Gewicht die Gabel nicht ganz komprimieren. Ich müsste wenn dann eine weichere Feder testen, ganz wirds aber nie an die Performance einer echten 180er Gabel rankommen. Umbau auf 180 fix will ich nicht, zum einen sind mir die Teile zu teuer und zum anderen fahr ich viel bergauf, da ist eine Absenkung schon praktisch. Womit wir beim zweiten Problem wären, dem Gewicht. Die Domain bringt knapp 3kg auf die Waage. Wenn ich schon auf eine Absenkung verzichte will ich zumindest weniger Gewicht haben. Womit wir wieder bei der Durolux wären.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2010)

bin ich gut oder was?


----------



## muechele (25. April 2010)

@slash-sash
 welche Durolux wurde in der freeride getestet - die tad oder die rca? bei uns gabs die neue freeride heute noch nicht - lag noch die alte im regal.

@andy
danke fürs video - prima gemacht


----------



## sap (25. April 2010)

türlich bist du gut andy, was für eine frage


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. April 2010)

Ich denke die Durolux ist definitiv nicht für härtere Sachen geeignet. Schon das Thema mit den recht kurzen Führungsbuchsen läßt darauf schließen, dass die Gabel da ne Schwachstelle hat.

Meine Durolux (180mm) nutze ich für Endurotouren und technische Abfahrten. Jedoch nicht für Parkeinsätze. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme mit der Gabel.

Der User Bumble hat meines Wissens hier im Thread gepostet, dass seine Gabel schon Buchsenspiel hat. Er ist meiner Einschätzung nach jemand, der sein Material eher ordentlich auslastet, also gut reinhaut. 

Vielleicht liest er das und postet selber seine Meinung zu dem Thema, ob die Durolux als FR-Gabel bezeichnet werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. April 2010)

Buchsenspiel hab ich mittlerweile auch zunehmend. Die Tauchrohreinheit ist erst wenige Monate alt. Ich hatte die schonmal getauscht weil (vermutlich) der Vorbesitzer die Schrauben von der FR20 Achse überdreht hatte. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## muechele (27. April 2010)

@jan84
Versuchs doch mal mit Umtausch - bisher hat sich Suntour da immer recht grosszügig gezeigt


----------



## sap (27. April 2010)

tztztz, jetzt bestellt man sich da eine gabel und ihr kommt quasi plötzlich mit euren negativen berichten...ihr macht mir ja angst 
also ich möcht die gabel nicht im FR einsetzen, aber bissel EN für nen schwergewichtigen sollte schon möglich sein (ohne buchsenspiel nach 2 wochen) :X


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. April 2010)

mach dir da mal nicht so viele gedanken


----------



## unchained (27. April 2010)

Ich fahr seit einem Jahr ohne Buchsenspiel. Super Gabel. Mach dir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## ingoshome (27. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> :
> aber bissel EN für nen schwergewichtigen sollte schon möglich sein (ohne buchsenspiel nach 2 wochen)
> :



Wie bei mir auch - Fahre damit EN seit 2-4 Monaten und > 100kg System.
( Bisher alles bestens - halt nicht wirklich Hochgebirge ;-)
Das mit den Buchsen is m.W. ein 'älteres' inzwischen behobenens Problem!?


----------



## muechele (27. April 2010)

Würd mir da au keinen grossen Kopf machen, bei mir ist die Gabel auch im EN Einsatz, ca. 95 kg Kampfgewicht. Hab auch keine Probleme, bisher null 'Spiel, da hatte meine letzte RS Gabel mehr Probleme, aber bei denen ist gerade das Buchsenspiel ja Teil des Systems - angeblich . Und wie gesagt, wenn mal was sein sollte - Suntour war hier bisher immer sehr kulant.


----------



## jan84 (28. April 2010)

Hab im Bekanntenkreis noch zwei Duroluxfahrer, beide ohne Probleme mit den Buchsen, haben die Gabel auch schon beide länger als ich. Ich bin auch ganz gern "auffm Vorderrad" unterwegs, also in letzter Zeit sehr viel Training von Umsetzgeschichten oder dem langsamen abfahren von sehr hohen Stufen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## NoMütze (28. April 2010)

Teert mich jetzt nicht gleich wenn ich Blödsinn red, federn reicht, aber:
ists nicht ohnehin so, daß der ein oder andere Sprung/Drop, wo die Gabel einfach mal schön die wirkenden Kräfte im Federweg vernichten kann, weniger beanspruchend ist, als
das langsame Abfahren über techn. Trails/Steps, wobei ~90% der wirkenden Kräfte über das Steuerrohr Richtung Nabe als "Biegebelastung" in die Gabel "reinfährt" ?

sogesehn ist die Einteilung in AM, EN, BP... mM eh zweitrangig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. April 2010)

muechele schrieb:


> ...da hatte meine letzte RS Gabel mehr Probleme, aber bei denen ist gerade das Buchsenspiel ja Teil des Systems - angeblich ...



das klingt mir sehr stark nach dem gleichen, was gerne bei MZ wegen ausgeschlagener buchsen gesagt wurde. dort hatten die gabeln teils schon ab werk spiel.
an so einer stelle ist buchsenspiel anormal und hat nix zu suchen, egal was die händler oder hersteller sagen.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## unchained (4. Mai 2010)

0,5mm


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Lt. Aussage am Stand in Riva wären 0,5mm an der Brücke zum Standrohr die maximal zulässige Toleranz (ich würde ja mal sagen da hat er sich hoffentlich um den Faktor 10 geirrt) - jedenfalls klapperte mein neues Austauschcasting auf den alten Standrohren genauso wie das alte...und nach 10 Tagen Vollgas Gardasee (Skull, 601, 111, 409bis) hat sich das erstaunlicherweise nicht geändert.
> 
> Nur das mit dem Durchrauschen haben die Tester von der Freeride zu recht bemängelt.
> Ich grüble noch wie man mehr Highspeeddämpfung erzuegen könnte?



Innenleben raus reißen und ersetzen (z.B. durch www.crconception.com)
Die Dämpfung der Durolux ist ein hoffnungsloses Stück. 

Und ja, ich hab schon überlegt ob man da was retten kann.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich grüble noch wie man mehr Highspeeddämpfung erzuegen könnte?



indem man z.b. einige der löcher verschliesst.... oder zumindest verengt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2010)

ne. das verändert die LSC und sorgt im Worst Case für Choke Flow.
HSC wäre andere Feder.

Genau genommen wäre raus reißen der Dämpfung und was sinnvolles einbauen eine sinnvollere Variante.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas1991 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich fahre jetzt schon seit längerer zeit eine 2008er durolux
Die buchsen haben bei mir spiel.
Wenn ich die bremse zieh, und die gabel nach vorn und hinten belaste hört man ein kleines "klacken". Ansprechverhalten und so ist genauso wie vorher.
Nur wie lange wird jetzt die Gabel noch halten?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn du auf Asphalt keine grade Linie mehr fahren kannst, ruf bei Suntour an, da wird geholfen.
Ein leichtes Klackern ist normal (wie gesagt die angeblich 0,5mm an der Brücke...), das gibts auch bei RockShox usw., wenn dich sowas stört, musst du dir wohl eine Fox kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Asphalt keine grade Linie mehr fahren kannst, ruf bei Suntour an, da wird geholfen.
> Ein leichtes Klackern ist normal (wie gesagt die angeblich 0,5mm an der Brücke...), das gibts auch bei RockShox usw., wenn dich sowas stört, musst du dir wohl eine Fox kaufen.



nich dein ernst oder? 

gottseidank bauen die fritzen keine motoradgabeln...stell mir grad den dialog beim tüv vor...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Mai 2010)

Lukas1991 schrieb:


> Hallo ich fahre jetzt schon seit längerer zeit eine 2008er durolux
> Die buchsen haben bei mir spiel.
> Wenn ich die bremse zieh, und die gabel nach vorn und hinten belaste hört man ein kleines "klacken". Ansprechverhalten und so ist genauso wie vorher.
> Nur wie lange wird jetzt die Gabel noch halten?



Irgendwann sind bei jedem Hersteller die Buchsen hin, die Gabel hat ja auch schon paar km aufm Buckel.

Ab zum Service und richten lassen wenns dich nervt.

Ich persönlich hasse Gabelspiel. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lukas1991 (9. Mai 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Irgendwann sind bei jedem Hersteller die Buchsen hin, die Gabel hat ja auch schon paar km aufm Buckel.
> 
> Ab zum Service und richten lassen wenns dich nervt.
> 
> ...



Kann man das richten auch selber machen?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Och nu aber.
> Du musst das Casting tauschen, klar kann man das selber machen - ruf doch erstmal beim Service an!
> 
> So, nochmal Hispeed Druckstufe:
> Hat schonmal wer die Feder weiter vorgespannt oder zusätzliche Shims untergelegt?



Wo willstn da Shims unterlegen? "Tuning" an der Kartusche ist Perlen vor die Säue. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2010)

mal so am rande: sind die 2250 gramm für die durolux realistisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Mai 2010)

ich meine ja, kanns aber nicht beschwören.... wobei, 2.5 kommt eher hin


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2010)

hab da 2 verschiedene gewichte gefunden, einmal um die 2,5-2,6 für die absenkbare und einmal 2,2 für die fixe gabel (160 bzw 180)


----------



## CrossX (13. Mai 2010)

Also meine absenkbare kommt locker auf 2500 Gramm. 
Ganz genau hab ich aber auch nicht nachgemessen. 
Aber 2200 passt nicht. 
Vielleicht bei der nicht absenkbaren.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber 2200 passt nicht.
> Vielleicht bei der nicht absenkbaren.



darum gehts ja. würd die eh fix auf 180mm fahren... noch lieber wären mir 200


----------



## CrossX (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn du ne Gabel suchst, mit der du es richtig krachen lassen willst im Park such dir lieber was anderes als ne Durolux 

Nix gegen die Gabel aber ich denke ständigen harten Einsatz übersteht sie nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Mai 2010)

also in erster linie suche ich das teil für meine freeride-schüssel...

am dh-bike wäre sowas leichtes wohl auch nett, aber halt leichter zu werden als die 3-3,2 kilo der verbauten forke ohne stabilitätseinbußen wird schwer...


----------



## slash-sash (16. Mai 2010)

also ich habe meine absenkbare 160er mit q-loc gewogen und die waage hat zwischen 2,55 und 2,6 kg gependelt (genauer zeigt sie leider nicht an) mein schaft ist 21cm lang.


----------



## sap (17. Mai 2010)

Kurze Frage: wo bekommt ihr 2.5W Öl her? Habe im Baumarkt und bei ATU geschaut, aber immer nur 5W oder 0W ... falsche Ecke?


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

ich hab meins bei bike-mailorder bestellt. hat ne weile gedauert. aber ok..... funzt jetzt um so besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (18. Mai 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: wo bekommt ihr 2.5W Öl her? Habe im Baumarkt und bei ATU geschaut, aber immer nur 5W oder 0W ... falsche Ecke?



Im Motorradzubehör! Hein Gericke, Louis, Polo usw.. Hat aber auch nicht jeder vorrätig.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

bei louis fragte ich, konnten mir aber nicht helfen. dumme sprüche haben se aber drauf...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

höhö....

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8656&type=search

seit meiner bestellung gibt´s das 2.5er bei BMO auch sofort.... habense bestimmt erstmal das lager gefüllt


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> bei louis fragte ich, konnten mir aber nicht helfen. dumme sprüche haben se aber drauf...


 
inwiefern dumme sprüche??


----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2010)

zu dem öl stellt sich mir eh noch ne frage. ihr habt ja gute erfahrungen mit 2,5W gemacht. ist das abhängig vom körpergewicht? eigentlich doch schon, oder nicht?! ich wiege nämlich schlappe 64kg ohne kampfmontur! muß ich da nen anderes öl fahren oder geht das ebenfalls 
wäre schön, wenn es hier jemanden gibt, der meine gewichtsklasse hat und damit erfahrungen gemacht hat.
ansonsten bleibt's ja eigentlich dabei, wie es ransomandy super schön in seinem filmchen dargestellt hat (dank dir noch mal dafür ): 75ml von dem gebräu, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

ich würd eigentlich sagen, dass die viskosität abhängig vom gewicht dann eine rolle spielt, wenn du auch die druckstufendämpfung justieren kannst. da hier aber nur eine zugstufe wirkt, ist´s egal.

so meine logische folgerung.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

wobei....... auch dann sollte es nix ausmachen, weil du ja die feder an dein gewicht anpasst und nicht die dämpfung.

ergo: steigt das körpergewicht, steigt auch die federrate bzw. der druck in deiner federkartusche.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

jo, aber von vornherein wirkt doch schon eine grössere kraft der feder gegen das höhere körpergewicht. würde man die federkraft nicht dem höheren körpergewicht anpassen, wäre das meines erachtens durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2010)

grundsätzlich kann ich mir das schon vorstellen, daß ich dem gewicht eine "härtere feder" (hier luftdruck) entgegenwirken lassen muß. somit ist die federhärte "nur" für die druckstufe da.  und die zugstufe arbeitet dann gar nicht. das wäre jetzt mal sehr getrennt gedacht. meines erachtens ist das aber ein gesamtgebilde; also druck und zugstufe meine ich.
je höher der druck in der kartusche, umso schneller will sie wieder ausfedern. dem muß die zugstufe ja entgegen wirken. also muß das öl doch eine rolle in verbindung mit dem gewicht spielen. oder liege ich da jetzt voll daneben? 
wie dem auch sein. der ausbau und smot der wechsel sind ja schnell gemacht und schließlich geht's ja auch nur um 75ml. ich frage mal bei meinem motoradhändler um die ecke nach. der hat bestimmt noch was für mich. und dann hole ich gleich 2,5er und 5er.


----------



## slash-sash (18. Mai 2010)

á propos öl. was kippe ich eigentlich als schmierung der dichtungen unten in die gabel, bzw. was hat sich da mittlerweile bewährt? eigentlich könnte ich doch genauso das öl da unten rein kippen, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

hatte beim ersten mal 20 ml 10W50 Motoröl drin (weil grade da vom Motorrad noch). Beim zweiten mal dann 30ml. Das hat gesuppt. Also passen 20


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das ist die alte Frage, ob man das Durchschlagen der Gabel über die Federhärte oder die Druckstufe verhindern will.
> 
> Irgendwo in der Mitte liegt die Wahrheit, die man bei dieser Gabel durch viel Gebastel erreichen kann. Soll die Gabel schön fluffig ansprechen, darf man es mit der Fedrhärte nicht übertreiben - aber dann bleibt die meiste Kraftvernichtung an der Druckstufe hängen.
> Mit 5er Öl wäre die möglicherweise für mich genau richtig, aber dann ist die Zugstufe dicht.
> ...



Neja, in erster Linie will ich das der Sag stimmt. Und um ehrlich zu sein: Ich will Durchschlagen durch die Federhärte verhindern. Bringt rein garnix, die Druckstufe so zuzuknallen dass nix durchschlägt, das Rad sich aber bockig fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ah, und wie willst du an der Durolux die Highspeed Druckstufe zuknallen? Wäre für Tips und Anregungen dankbar
> 
> Wenn der Sag stimmt, ist die Gabel so plüschig, dass sie beim Bordsteindrop durchschlägt. (mit 2.5er Öl bei 90kg):



darüber grübele ich ja noch nach... also, ich denke mal, dass teile ausgetauscht werden können und an gewissen stellen der ölfluss gebremst werden kann.

hab hier einige möglichkeiten in der firma und werde mir die sache demnächst auch genauer anschauen.
cnc-fräsen, -drehen... etc. und ich bin konstrukteur. von daher hab ich die teile auch schnell mal vermessen und programmiert. natürlich werde ich ergebnisse auch posten.

aso: bei mir dauerts ne weile bis da was durchschlägt...


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## slash-sash (19. Mai 2010)

vollsynthetisch klingt gut (dämpfung und schmierung; der unterschied und die abhängigkeit von einander ist mit klar). braucht mein 6-zylinder auch; ist also vorhanden.
ich sehe das auch so: stelle ich den sag so ein, daß er passt, schlägt sie nicht nur durch (das ist das eine problem) auch beim anbremsen taucht sie ab. äußerst übel, wenn's eh steil bergab geht. das daraus resultierende problem finde ich aber noch viel schlimmer: kaum nutzbarer federweg mehr und vor allem eine lenkwinkelveränderung, die sich gewaschen hat und das bike sich anfühlen lässt, als ob ich vorne ne mag21 fahre.
folglich fährt man mit erhöhtem druck. ist aber auch das größte problem an der gabel.


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

na, wenn sie beim anbremsen so stark abtaucht, sollte das doch durch erhöhen des druckes im rechten holmen (zugstufenkartusche) in den griff zu kriegen sein. in nem gewissen rahmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

Na, wenn Du meinst.. Ich teile diese Ansicht nicht und habe auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

japs...

SR schreibt vor, dass der wert NICHT unter 3.5bar (50 Psi) sein darf. Aus Deinen genannten Gründen. Das stimmt absolut. Der Maximalwert beträgt 4.5bar (60 Psi). Alles darüber ist uneffektiv. Innerhalb diesen einen bares (oder 10 Psi (wobei der Faktor nicht ganz stimmt)) hast Du ein wenig Spielraum. Weniger Druck bedeutet ein deutlich feineres Ansprechen der Gabel und sensibleres Ansprechen bei kleinen Hindernissen wie Wurzeln und Steinen, aber auch deutliches Einnicken beim Bremsen. Mehr Druck bedeutet eine schlechtere Sensibilität, dafür geringere Nickneigung beim Bremsen.
Ich nehme an, dass die Feder ab 60 Psi auslöst und den Ölfluss freigibt, weswegen SR Werte ab 4.5 bar Luftdruck als wirklungslos angibt.

D.h. bei kleinen feinen Schlägen reagiert erst mal die Luftkammer, bevor die Scheibe aufmacht.

Und ich rede jetzt NUR von der Zugstufenkartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (19. Mai 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> japs...
> 
> SR schreibt vor, dass der wert NICHT unter 3.5bar (50 Psi) sein darf. Aus Deinen genannten Gründen. Das stimmt absolut. Der Maximalwert beträgt 4.5bar (60 Psi). Alles darüber ist uneffektiv. Innerhalb diesen einen bares (oder 10 Psi (wobei der Faktor nicht ganz stimmt)) hast Du ein wenig Spielraum. Weniger Druck bedeutet ein deutlich feineres Ansprechen der Gabel und sensibleres Ansprechen bei kleinen Hindernissen wie Wurzeln und Steinen, aber auch deutliches Einnicken beim Bremsen. Mehr Druck bedeutet eine schlechtere Sensibilität, dafür geringere Nickneigung beim Bremsen.
> Ich nehme an, dass die Feder ab 60 Psi auslöst und den Ölfluss freigibt, weswegen SR Werte ab 4.5 bar Luftdruck als wirklungslos angibt.
> ...



Mehr Öl in die Dämpferkartusche und gut is. Die Progression ist damit gut regelbar. Allerdings in 5ml Schritten testen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Ich blicke jetzt bei der ganzen Diskussion gerade nicht so durch. 
Hab die Durolux ohne bisherigen Umbau. Wiege ca 80kg. 
Wenn ich jetzt das Öl in der Zugstufenkartusche wechsel auf 2,5 WT, sackt die Gabel dann noch mehr weg bei gleichem Luftdruck?

Das wäre ja nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache. Man muss ja jetzt schon sehr viele Kompromisse zwischen Ansprechverhalten, wegsacken beim Bremsen und genügend SAG eingehen. 

Wenn ich auf 2,5er Öl wechsel und sie noch mehr durchrauscht oder ich sie nur bockhart fahren kann, lass ich es lieber.

Am Anfang waren ja alle recht begeistert vom dünneren ÖL, aber das scheint sich ja irgendwie wieder gelegt zu haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2.5 muss da schon rein - wenn du die Zugstufe nicht weit genug auf bekommst.
> Wenn dir die Zugstufe taugt, brauchst du nix ändern erstmal.
> 
> Wichtig ist vor Allem, das Schmieröl unten in die Gabel zu tun.



Beim Schmieröl muss ich doch nur unten die beiden Schrauben eben abmachen und 20ml  Motoröl reinschütten pro Holm oder? 
Hatte die Gabel noch nicht auseinander deshalb bin ich da etwas vorsichtig. 
Ist die ganze Sache dann dicht oder muss ich noch nen O-Ring unter die Schrauben machen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2.5 muss da schon rein - wenn du die Zugstufe nicht weit genug auf bekommst.
> Wenn dir die Zugstufe taugt, brauchst du nix ändern erstmal.
> 
> Wichtig ist vor Allem, das Schmieröl unten in die Gabel zu tun.



dem is nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Beim Schmieröl muss ich doch nur unten die beiden Schrauben eben abmachen und 20ml  Motoröl reinschütten pro Holm oder?
> Hatte die Gabel noch nicht auseinander deshalb bin ich da etwas vorsichtig.
> Ist die ganze Sache dann dicht oder muss ich noch nen O-Ring unter die Schrauben machen?



Geht ohne zusätzliche Dichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Dann mach ich das gleich schon mal. Ich denke das wird auch schon spürbar sein. Dann guck ich mal ob die Zugstufe dann reicht. Die Gabel sackt mir jetzt schon sehr weg, dann verzichte ich lieber auf ne superschnelle Zugstufe. 
Im Moment find ich eh keinen Laden der 2,5er Öl hat.


----------



## Qia (19. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 2.5 muss da schon rein - wenn du die Zugstufe nicht weit genug auf bekommst.
> Wenn dir die Zugstufe taugt, brauchst du nix ändern erstmal.
> 
> Wichtig ist vor Allem, das Schmieröl unten in die Gabel zu tun.
> ...



Das kann man so nicht ganz vergleichen. Es geht ja nicht darum,. die Kartusche voll zu machen, sondern nur den Ölstand etwas zu erhöhen und damit die Luftkammer kleiner zu machen wodurch die Gabel früher progressiv wird.

Da die Luftkammer ja bleibt, wird das Öl deswegen nicht mehr schäumen, das Prinzip funktioniert weiterhin wie vorgesehen.

Ansich sind die modernen Öle eh so ausgelegt, dass sie weniger schäumen.

Ansich funktioniert das Milchaufschäumen mit dem vollen Becher besser. Aber die Kartusche ist im Vergleich zum Becher eh schon voll.

Um die Progression zu beeinflussen reichen schon 5-15ml mehr Öl und das ist zu wenig um das Öl mehr schäumen zu lassen.

Und für die, die nur eine schnellere Zugstufe wollen, ist das einfache Zugstufentuning besser als der Ölwechsel.

*@All:

Wenn Euch die Gabel zu sehr durchrauscht, aber dennoch Unsensibel erscheint, dann probiert einmal folgendes:*


Schraubt die Gabel auf dem Kopf stehend auf (und lasst vorher aus allen Luftkammern die Luft ab) und schiebt die Gabel 
bis auf die Hälfte des Federweges zusammen, aber so, dass unten auf beiden Seiten der Castings die Luft entweichen kann. Das geht nur wenn die Haupt und VCC-Kammer keine Luft haben.

Schraubt die Gabel dann wieder zusammen, wärend sie noch zur Hälfte zusammengeschoben ist.

Ihr werdet Euch wundern, ihr habt eine völlig neue Gabel. Erster Effekt wird sein, dass ihr mehr Druck in der Haupkammer benötigt!
Zweiter Effekt wird sein, dass die Gabel sensibler ist.
Dritter logisch aus dem ersten, wird sein, dass ihr eine höhere Progression habt, und weniger durchrauschen.

Das Problem bei den neuen Gabeln ist, dass der Druck im Casting so hoch ist, dass er als zusätzlicher Luftpolster wirkt und dadurch die Gabel mit sehr wenig Druck gefahren wird, wodurch sie natürlich zu schnell durchrauscht und am Anfang ein hohes Losbrechmoment hat.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren.

Bei mir hats bemerkenswert viel bewirkt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Und für die, die nur eine schnellere Zugstufe wollen, ist das einfache Zugstufentuning besser als der Ölwechsel.
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Was verstehst du jetzt unter einfachem Zugstufentuning?


----------



## Qia (19. Mai 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was verstehst du jetzt unter einfachem Zugstufentuning?



Das ist hier irgendwo vorher erläutert. Da wird einfach die Zugstufenschraube von unten um 2-4 Gewindegänge gekürzt, dass man die Zugstufe weiter auf drehen kann. Das macht nen ordentlichen Unterschied.

Aber vorher das aus meinem vorigen Posting ausprobieren. Wenn das wirkt und man dann mehr Druck fahren kann, ist das Zugstufentuning vielleicht obsolet. Ich glaube, die Gabeln werden von Werk aus falsch montiert.

Das war aber bei fast allen meinen Gabeln bisher so auch bei meiner neuen Rockshox. Ist eine völlig neue Gabel nach der Aktion.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

Also, ganz ehrlich Qia. Dein Wissen und Eifer in aller Ehren. Aber ich behaupte mal, dass der Dämpferölwechsel das einfachere Tuning ist. Weil ganz einfach und schnell wieder herstellbar, falls man mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden ist oder sich vertan hat.

Nichtsdestotrotz:
Ich bin mal der Meinung, dass man die Faktoren Feder und Dämpfung erstmal voneinander getrennt betrachten muss. Natürlich müssen alle zusammen funktionieren und natürlich beeinflussen sie sich irgendwann gegenseitig.

Ich denke wohl ein bisschen anders über diese ganze Fahrwerksgeschichte. Hab schon einige male gelesen, dass ein Durchschlagen durch mehr Druckstufendämpfung erreicht werden soll. Meiner Meinung nach völlig verkehrt. SAG *MUSS* passen. Druck- und Zugstufe müssen den Gegebenheiten und den eigenen Vorlieben bzw. der Fahrweise angepasst werden. Sollten alle Werte nahezu dem Optimum entsprechen und die Gabel trotzdem noch durchschlagen, so liegt´s an der Feder bzw. dem Luftdruck der Kartusche. Eine Coil kann man u.U. vorspannen bzw. durch eine härtere Feder ersetzen. Bei der Luftfederung wird die Sache schon etwas haariger, ohne in den SAG einzugreifen.

MEINE MEINUNG.

edit: Man müsste folglich das Volumen in der Federkartusche verringern, um eine steilere Kurve der Feder zu erreichen.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Hab mich heute mal an die Gabel begeben. 
Ist echt ein Witz wie einfach die aufgebaut ist. 

Hab jetzt das Fett gegen 20W40 getauscht und den Zusammenbau nach Qia´s Anleitung gemacht. 

Leider wars danach zu dunkel für ne Probefahrt, aber die Gabel fühlte sich schon auf der Straße irgendwie fluffiger an. 
Die Tage mach ich dann mal ne Einstelltour, damit sie am Wochenende in Winterberg ordentlich läuft. 
Zugstufe fand ich jetzt eigentlich ok wenn sie voll auf ist. Trotz 5er Öl. 

Werd mal ein paar Tage fahren und dann entscheiden ob ich noch auf dünneres Öl umsteige. Ist ja echt schnell gemacht, wenn man einmal weiß wie die Gabel von innen aussieht.


----------



## Qia (19. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Qia: It´s magic!



indeed. but it works!

@Ransom Andy:
Da magst Du im allgemeinen schon recht haben, aber die Durolux ist echt so sehr an der Grenze und das 5er Öl ansich ja schon nicht allzu dickflüssig, dass 2-4 Gewindegänge sauber abgetrennt jen Fehler sein können, allein wegen der Performance der Durckstufe.

Allerdings würde ich jedem erst empfehlen den Casting-Nebendruck zu regulieren um sicher zu gehen, dass der nicht gegen die Performance arbeitet. Vorher hat man eh kein klares Bild von der Gabel.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (19. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Qia: It´s magic!
> 
> @Ransom_andy: mach doch einfach einen Korken (äh: Elastomer) rein,die ist doch schnell aufgeschraubt.
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, bisher hats bei allen meinen Gabeln einen Unterschied gemacht, nur nicht bei den Stahlfedergabeln, aber die haben wohl auch nicht so gute Dichtungen.

Meine Revelation ist seit 2 Wochen so aufgebaut und an den Drücken hat sich seit dem niox verändert.....aber die Werksdrücke stimmen jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich fahre mit wei weniger Negativdruck und die Gabel ist WEIT Sensibler als vorher.

Wenn das so bleibt, bleibt die Gabel bis sie auseinander fällt im Rad.

Lg
Qia


----------



## CrossX (19. Mai 2010)

Ich finde am ehesten hat man gemerkt, dass das Losbrechmoment der Gabel deutlich kleiner war. 
Ich bin ja sonst immer nur Stahlfedergabeln gefahren und war Anfangs regelrecht schockiert wieviel Kraft man für die Durolux brauchte. 
Auf den Trails relativierte sich das zwar wieder, aber nach dem vernünftigen Zusammenbau ist das deutlich besser geworden. 
Freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Mai 2010)

na dann mal viel spass damit... gib feedback


----------



## Qia (20. Mai 2010)

Da kann man mal sehen, wie einfach sowas sein kann, oder?

Und ich wette, Du kannst jetzt locker 1 Bar mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer fahren und der Druck von 3-3,5 Bar in der VCC ist haargenau richtig ???

Lg
Qia


----------



## CrossX (20. Mai 2010)

hab jetzt als Voreinstellung erstmal 5 Bar in die Hauptkammer (vorher 4,2) und 3,5 im VCC drin. Mal sehen ob sie heute Nachmittag bei der Tour wegsackt oder zuwenig Federweg frei gibt.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## sap (20. Mai 2010)

Was für Öl ist denn bei den 2010ern normalerweise drin? Falls ich drangehe, muss ich noch das 2.5er irgendwo herholen...mittlerweile hätte sich bestellen sogar gelohnt, aber ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, früher dran gehen zu können. Auf morgen ist es nun wieder zu knapp 
Ich werd mich mal an den Ölwechsel machen und Qias Zusammenbau-Anleitung testen; danach mal schauen, wie es mit dem Losbrechmoment aussieht. Hat mich bei den ersten Fahrtests der Gabel noch mehr gestört als die langsame Zugstufe;

Nochmal zum Thema Zugstufe + Öl + Körpergewicht: Wenn die Gabel grundsätzlich dazu neigt, in unbehandeltem Zustand eine zu langsame Zugstufe zu haben, dann heißt das doch nicht, dass ich bei einem hohen Körpergewicht eher mit dem vorhandenen Öl zurechtkomme, oder? Die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit wird doch vor allem durch das Öl und weniger durch mein Körpergewicht gebremst - bzw. eigentlich auch durch ds Körpergewicht, aber dann hieße es ja, dass ich mit hohem Körpergewicht noch dünneres/schnellfließenderes Öl benötige, oder?


Komme hoffentlich morgen zum Basteln...bisher ständig nur work work..


----------



## Qia (20. Mai 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Was für Öl ist denn bei den 2010ern normalerweise drin? Falls ich drangehe, muss ich noch das 2.5er irgendwo herholen...mittlerweile hätte sich bestellen sogar gelohnt, aber ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, früher dran gehen zu können. Auf morgen ist es nun wieder zu knapp
> Ich werd mich mal an den Ölwechsel machen und Qias Zusammenbau-Anleitung testen; danach mal schauen, wie es mit dem Losbrechmoment aussieht. Hat mich bei den ersten Fahrtests der Gabel noch mehr gestört als die langsame Zugstufe;
> 
> Nochmal zum Thema Zugstufe + Öl + Körpergewicht: Wenn die Gabel grundsätzlich dazu neigt, in unbehandeltem Zustand eine zu langsame Zugstufe zu haben, dann heißt das doch nicht, dass ich bei einem hohen Körpergewicht eher mit dem vorhandenen Öl zurechtkomme, oder? Die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit wird doch vor allem durch das Öl und weniger durch mein Körpergewicht gebremst - bzw. eigentlich auch durch ds Körpergewicht, aber dann hieße es ja, dass ich mit hohem Körpergewicht noch dünneres/schnellfließenderes Öl benötige, oder?
> ...



Hi, ja, je schwerer Du bist, desto mehr Druck fährst Du und daher könnte die Zugstufe dann eh passen.

Aber erstnal meine Bauanleitung testen, weil Du dann ein völlig anderes Innendruckverhältnis hast und dadurch allein schon einiges erreicht sein kann.

Ich habe es gerade mit der baugleichen Epicon meiner Freundin gemacht und siehe da....es hat geklappt. Eine geile Gabel.

Lg
Qia


----------



## CrossX (20. Mai 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade mit der baugleichen Epicon meiner Freundin gemacht und siehe da....es hat geklappt. Eine geile Gabel.
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Sind die Gabeln denn ab Werk denn so schlecht zusammengezimmert? Das müssen die da doch auch wissen. 
Hab meine ja gerade erst vom Service von Suntour zurück. 
Die müssen doch wissen das da sonst Luft drin ist  die da nicht rein gehört. 
Oder hast du das jetzt auch nur durch Zufall mal rausgefunden?


----------



## NoMütze (20. Mai 2010)

@Qia's Bauanleitung: wenn ich die Gabel zerlegt hab und dann wieder zusammenbau impliziert das ja ohnehin die "drucklose" Montage, oder?
Oder is da noch ein Extradingens zu beachten??

@Dämpfung: ~0.1t Klasse, Zugstufenverstellung erweitert, 5er Silkolene, 
zw. 5.5-5.8bar in der Luftkammer, Ölschmierung...

bin jetzt mittlerweile auch auf dem Standpunkt, daß eine Dämpfung auch dämpfen soll/darf und das nicht nur in der Druckstufe sondern auch in der Zugstufe...aber das ist nat. Geschmacksache...

btw...wo sind die RCAs...Kartuschenfahrer...?


----------



## Qia (20. Mai 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sind die Gabeln denn ab Werk denn so schlecht zusammengezimmert? Das müssen die da doch auch wissen.
> Hab meine ja gerade erst vom Service von Suntour zurück.
> Die müssen doch wissen das da sonst Luft drin ist  die da nicht rein gehört.
> Oder hast du das jetzt auch nur durch Zufall mal rausgefunden?



Offensichtlich werden alle Gabeln so zusammengebaut, nicht nur die von Suntour und ich bin mir sicher, dass es mit der Montagezeit zu tun hat. Die Laufband-Monteure sind mit sicherheit auch keine technischen Koriphäen, sondern setzen die Gabeln einfach schnellst möglich nach grundlegendem Bauplan zusammen. Am krassesten habe ichs bei der Magura Laurin bemerkt.

Dass in den Gabeln aber kein Öl in den Castings ist liegt daran, dass Rock Shox ein Patent darauf hat, bei denen wird aber auch so schnell montiert, dass die ölstände teilweise um gabze 10ml differieren.

Ich habe das nicht durch Zufall herausgefunden, sondern habe mich gefragt, wieso die Gabl in montietem Zustand so bockig ist und bei unmontiertem Zustand so schön gleitet, und nach dem Ausschlussverfahren blieb nur noch der Druck im Casting übrig.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (20. Mai 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> @Qia's Bauanleitung: wenn ich die Gabel zerlegt hab und dann wieder zusammenbau impliziert das ja ohnehin die "drucklose" Montage, oder?
> Oder is da noch ein Extradingens zu beachten??
> 
> @Dämpfung: ~0.1t Klasse, Zugstufenverstellung erweitert, 5er Silkolene,
> ...



Ansich nicht Ich hatte hier ne Menge Videos gesehen, die alle die Gabeln mit vollem Luftdruck montieren, was auch verständlich ist, weil es so einfacher ist die Gabel zusammen zu stecken.

Auch lässt sich die Luft nicht ganz leicht aus den Castings auslassen, weil ja die Kolbenstangen oft die Löcher schnell verschliessen. 

Man muss also sowohl die Luftkartusche als auch die Dämpfungskartusche soweit zusammenschieben, dass die Löcher unten offen bleiben und die Gabel eben nur bis zur Hälfte des angegeben Federweges zusammenschieben, sodass der Druck ausgemmittelt wird.

Wie gesagt, die Dämpfungseigenschaften sind bei dieser Montage auch ganz andere sowie der veränderte Luftdruck.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Mai 2010)

Das is ja nit unbedingt ein Fehler oder ein Versäumnis der Hersteller. Und ich bin mir sicher dass das auch bei HighEnd Produkten nicht gemacht wird.
Der ein oder andere Hersteller wird dieses "Phänomen" eventuell in der Planung berücksichtigen. Aber diesen Umstand in der Herstellung oder Zusammenbau zu berücksichtigen ist fast unmöglich.

Dies wäre dann ein weiterer Punkt zum Thema Feintuning. Aber gewiss kein Fehler.
Logisch ist´s aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## muechele (20. Mai 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Was für Öl ist denn bei den 2010ern normalerweise drin?


Lt. Aussage von gocycle ist in der 2010er Dämpferkartuschen bereits 2,5er drin - kanns nicht bestätigen - nur so weitergegeben.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## sap (21. Mai 2010)

hmmmja, das war ja nich so wie gedacht: Aus meiner VCC Kammer hat beim Luft ablassen das Öl gedrückt...leider bekomme ich von der Suntour Website einen 404 beim Versuch, die exploded view PDF zu laden.
Ich hab die Luft aus der Feder auf dem Kopf stehend abgelassen; dann fiel mir ein, VCC hat ja auch noch Luft...wollte ich dann eben noch machen, dummerweise auf dem Kopf stehend. Da kam mir dann eine schöne Portion Öl entgegen?! Aus der Dämpfungskartusche dürfte das aber nicht sein, oder? Ich dachte die wäre extra verschraubt/gedichtet?
Habe dann das Bike gleich umgedreht und regulär Luft ablassen wollen; kam aber trotzdem nochmal eine gute Menge Öl mit.

War der Fehler, dass ich die Federseite zuerst von Luft befreit habe? Oder war es kein Fehler und ist normal? Oder was ganz anderes?

Grüße
sappel


----------



## Qia (21. Mai 2010)

sap schrieb:


> hmmmja, das war ja nich so wie gedacht: Aus meiner VCC Kammer hat beim Luft ablassen das Öl gedrückt...leider bekomme ich von der Suntour Website einen 404 beim Versuch, die exploded view PDF zu laden.
> Ich hab die Luft aus der Feder auf dem Kopf stehend abgelassen; dann fiel mir ein, VCC hat ja auch noch Luft...wollte ich dann eben noch machen, dummerweise auf dem Kopf stehend. Da kam mir dann eine schöne Portion Öl entgegen?! Aus der Dämpfungskartusche dürfte das aber nicht sein, oder? Ich dachte die wäre extra verschraubt/gedichtet?
> Habe dann das Bike gleich umgedreht und regulär Luft ablassen wollen; kam aber trotzdem nochmal eine gute Menge Öl mit.
> 
> ...



Du hast keider Dämpferöl abgelassen.

Aber Du kannst die Gabel von oben aufdrehen und das Öl wieder auffüllen, allerdings musst Du alles auslassen und 75ml wieder einfüllen.

5wt Gabelöl muss es sein.

Lg
Qia


----------



## sap (21. Mai 2010)

Aber ist das das gleiche Öl, das beim Ölwechsel gewechselt wird? Noch habe ich nach wie vor die Kartusche noch nicht rausgeschraubt, aber demnach müsste es ja genau das Öl sein, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (21. Mai 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Aber ist das das gleiche Öl, das beim Ölwechsel gewechselt wird? Noch habe ich nach wie vor die Kartusche noch nicht rausgeschraubt, aber demnach müsste es ja genau das Öl sein, richtig?



Ja, das Öl welches oben aus der VCC-Kammer gekommen ist, ist das Dämpferöl, welches von 5 auf 2,5 W gewechselt wird. Wobei das vermutlich nur bei Fahrern unter 80 Kilo wirklich sinn macht, wenn man alle anderen Zusammenbautips befolgt hat.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Mai 2010)

wie gutt


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## sap (21. Mai 2010)

Also zwecks Ölwechsel hätte ich mich an Andys Anleitung gehalten...nun is es halt bisschen anders gelaufen.
Kann/soll ich 5W Gabelöl auch zur Schmierung verwenden oder da lieber 10W Motoröl? Wie unterscheiden sich Motor- und Gabelöl eigentlich?


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Mai 2010)

Gabelöl soll dämpfen, Motoröl schmieren! Vereinfacht gesagt.

Für die Dämpfung ist das Öl eher auf eine genaue Viskosität und wenig aufschäumen entwickelt. Motoröl schmiert in der Regel besser und sollte nur für die Schmierung der Gabel im Casting verwendet werden. Du könntest natürlich auch die Kette damit schmieren, aber das Öl hat keine guten Hafteigenschaften.


----------



## sap (21. Mai 2010)

Danke, wieder was gelernt 

So. Vorderbremse ist entlüftet, Ölwechsel ist gemacht.
Edith: hat sich erstmal erledigt


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2010)

^^


----------



## dumabrain (25. Mai 2010)

ist es möglich die 180-140mm TAD auf 160-120mm um zubauen ohne die Kartusche zu wechseln? 
Ich habe mal was von Spacern gelesen, finde dazu aber nichts näheres. Danke schon mal!


----------



## Qia (26. Mai 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meine Durolux wohl auch nicht, nach 2 Tagen hat sich der Druck wieder ausgeglichen.
> Ohne zu fahren.



Darauf wird es im Laufe der zeit sicher bei vielen Gabeln hinauslaufen.
Aber wenn das so ist, dann funktioniert die Gabel eh so wie sie sollte und hat ihren automatischen Druckazsgleich. Bei Gabeln mit sehr guten Buchsen und Dichtungen kanns aber auch ein Jahr dauern.

Lg
Qia


----------



## muechele (26. Mai 2010)

dumabrain schrieb:


> ist es möglich die 180-140mm TAD auf 160-120mm um zubauen ohne die Kartusche zu wechseln?
> Ich habe mal was von Spacern gelesen, finde dazu aber nichts näheres. Danke schon mal!



Mit spacern glaub ich nicht auf jeden Fall kannst du die Feder der fw-Verstellung kuerzen um 2cm dann haettest halt 180-120mm - was ja bestimmt auch passend waere
Anleitung dazu gibt's in diesem Thread irgendwo weiter oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2010)

soweit ich weiss, lässt sich die federkartusche 1zu1 austauschen. quasi neue kartusche kaufen und einbauen.

sowas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federweg-Kartusc...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item58875efa94

oder

http://cgi.ebay.de/SUNTOUR-Federweg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53df67a53d


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Mai 2010)

hups, sorry... hab nicht den ganzen wortlaut gelesen.... vergesst das also.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## slash-sash (4. Juni 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Darauf wird es im Laufe der zeit sicher bei vielen Gabeln hinauslaufen.
> Aber wenn das so ist, dann funktioniert die Gabel eh so wie sie sollte und hat ihren automatischen Druckazsgleich. Bei Gabeln mit sehr guten Buchsen und Dichtungen kanns aber auch ein Jahr dauern.



das verstehe ich nicht so ganz. dann kann ich mir den aufwand ja schenken. denn wenn luft raus geht und sich wieder ausgleicht in der gabel, muß auch luft rein kommen und sich ausgleichen. immerhin ist die gabel ja kein ausstoßventil, welche nur die luft raus, aber keine wieder rein lässt.
aber einleuchten tut mir deine vorgehensweise schon. hatte nur gedacht, derzustand bleibt dann auch so. schade.

@cxfahrer.
klär mich mal auf. du schraubst die zugstufe ganz zu und die druckstufe macht sich bemerktbar  ok!?!  aber kommt bei voll zugedrehter zugstufe die gabel auch noch raus oder ist sie dann nur noch was für zeitlupenfahrten?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## muechele (4. Juni 2010)

So heute auch mal wieder zerlegt, sauber gemacht neues Schmieroel eingefuellt und Qia's Anleitung zusammengebaut - Ansprechverhalten ist sagenhaft - deutlich besser als nur mit Schmierung. Allerdings konnte ich jetzt keine Besserung beim wegtauchen spueren. vll probier ich auch mal mit 5er Gabeloel rum - bin ja auch kein leichtgewicht und mit zu langsamer zugstufe hab ich kein Problem - hab allerdings momentan auch 2,5er drin.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Zugstufennadel verschliesst eine Durchströmöffnung, die in beide Richtungen offen ist. Es gibt da zwar noch dieses kleine schwarze Ding mit der Kugelschreiberfeder, aber das ist sozusagen die Zugstufe für die ersten zwei Zentimeter, hat also mit der Druckstufe nix zu tun.
> Logisch daher, dass man mit der Zugstufenverstellung auch die Druckstufe beeinflusst und die Highspeeddruckstufe idR nie aufmachen braucht, weil eh schon genug durch dies Loch kommt.



bitte? wie soll da denn öl in beide richtungen fliessen? durch die nadelöffnung fliesst das öl nur in eine richtung. und zwar nach oben.


----------



## jan84 (5. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte se jetzt länger nichtmehr offen, war/bin mir aber eigentlich sicher, dass das Schwarze Teil den Zugstufendruchlass bei komprimierung verschließt. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/547851

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2010)

knau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Juni 2010)

dann sollte irgendwas nicht ganz in ordnung sein, würd ich mal sagen.
so sollte es nämlich definitiv NICHT sein


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## CrossX (7. Juni 2010)

Ich hab meine letztes Wochenende ausführlich auf dem Downhill in Winterberg getestet und eingestellt. 
Jetzt läuft sie wirklich gut. Zugstufe ist mir mit dem Originalöl schnell genug. 
Bevor sie mit dem dünneren Öl noch mehr durchsackt. 
Aber mit der Ölschmierung ist sie schon wesentlich feinfühliger.

Aber ist das normal, dass seitdem die Standrohre immer sehr ölig sind?
Das in Kombination mit dem Staub auf der Strecke war nicht so klasse. Es hat sich ganz schön viel Schmutz da gesammelt. Sind die Dichtungen da irgendwie kaputt, dass da immer Öl rumschmiert?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## juh (9. Juni 2010)

ich kenne das problem. bei öl im casting und bikepark mit viel heftigen strecken, sieht die gabel aus wie ne alte boxxer - sie sifft. und das teilweise wirklich so, dass es außen am casting runterläuft. ich hatte angst bezüglich öl auf der bremse, hab die gabel deshalb wieder trockengelegt und hab ne spritze besorgt. damit gebe ich regelmäßig (aber nicht nach jeder fahrt) öl unter den staubabstreifer, paarmal durchfedern, läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (10. Juni 2010)

ich habe ein kleines Problem, mit meiner Durolux, villt hat das hier schon jemand anders gehabt und kann mir helfen.

Wenn die Gabel einfedert, dann spüre ich einen Widerstand, so ein Stocken, oder etwas, wo dran die Standrohre kurz hängen bleiben und dann weiter gleiten. Ich meine das ist ca auf der Höhe, wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist. Also nach ca 40mm Federweg.

Ich habe noch nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt die Gabel zu öffenen und nach zu sehen. Weiss jemand woran das liegt? Kann ich es selbst beseitigen? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2010)

Zum Thema Schmierung:
Das kann man etwas begrenzen, indem man dickes Öl nimmt. Da das Öl kein Dämpfungsmedium ist, kann man dabei in die vollen gehen. Und je dicker das Öl ist, desto schwerer kommt es nach oben und am Standabstreifer vorbei. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## dumabrain (11. Juni 2010)

Ich habe noch nicht auf Ölschmierung gewechselt, kann sein dass es daran liegen könnte.


----------



## NoMütze (11. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nach 40mm trifft der Trennkolben der beiden Kammern auf die Anschlagsfeder, die Feder ist aber recht weich, das merkt man an sich nicht. Normal ist die Luftkammer mit etwas Öl geschmiert, viel darf da nicht rein, sonst schäumt es und du hast weniger Federweg..



Nach meinem Verständnis der Innereien sollte es eigentlich so sein, daß der Kolben von oben im normalen (nicht abgesenkten Modus) die Federabdeckung, die ja auch abgedichtet ist, nicht berühren, sondern über das Luftvolumen mitkomprimieren sollte ...
Damit will ich sagen, könnt es sein, daß bei dir das Absenkventil ständig geöffnet ist und du dadurch quasi durch die Absenkung rauschst und dann nach 40mm die Feder spürst??
Schau dir mal den Ventilzapfen an und überprüfe, ob der Schlitten, der über den Remote betätigt wird und des Ventil betätigt, richtig ausgerichtet ist ... manchmal ist der Ventilaufsatz nämlich verdreht ...


----------



## dumabrain (11. Juni 2010)

im Moment ist bei dir der Remdotedeckel bei mir abgeschraubt, dennoch habe ich den Widerstand


----------



## NoMütze (11. Juni 2010)

dann würd ich einfach mal die Kartusche rausnehmen und probieren, obs jetzt an der Kartusche selber liegt oder am Stand/Tauchrohrbuchsenzusammenspiel...

dazu brauchst eigentlich nur mehr oben links den Sicherungsring, der die Aluplatte für die Remote abstützt, rausnehmen...unten abschrauben,...oben abschrauben und rausziehen  (vorher bitte Luft ablassen!)


----------



## dumabrain (12. Juni 2010)

ich habe nun die Kartusche ausgebaut, entfettet, auf Schäden untersucht und mit Schmieröl zusammen gebaut. Danke nochmals, für deine Hilfe NoMütze! 

Es hat sich jedoch nicht viel verändert. Der obere Kolben trifft immer noch auf die Federabdeckung, einzig der Widerstand ist kleiner geworden durch das Schmieröl. 

Heute werd ich in Willingen sein, falls Suntour einen Stand hat, werde ich mal nachfragen, ob das Problem bekannt ist. Sonst werde ich es mal mit neuen O Ringen versuchen.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## NoMütze (12. Juni 2010)

dumabrain schrieb:


> ich habe nun die Kartusche ausgebaut, entfettet, auf Schäden untersucht und mit Schmieröl zusammen gebaut. Danke nochmals, für deine Hilfe NoMütze!
> 
> Es hat sich jedoch nicht viel verändert. Der obere Kolben trifft immer noch auf die Federabdeckung, einzig der Widerstand ist kleiner geworden durch das Schmieröl.
> 
> Heute werd ich in Willingen sein, falls Suntour einen Stand hat, werde ich mal nachfragen, ob das Problem bekannt ist. Sonst werde ich es mal mit neuen O Ringen versuchen.



hast du das auch dann mit dem korrekten Luftdruck gemacht??
aber wenn du die Chance hast, die Jungs mal direkt anzusprechen, ists natürlich am Besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (12. Juni 2010)

@cxfahrer: Öl im Casting habe ich nun drin

@NoMütze: Was meinst du mit dem korrekten Luftdruck? Ich habe links 5 bar drin und rechts 4 bar.


In Willingen konnte man mir leider nicht weiter helfen, es war nur jemand aus dem Vertrieb am Stand. Er war eher erstaunt, dass es Hobbyschrauber gibt, die sich an die Kartusche trauen. 
Mir wurde geraten mich direkt an den Suntour Service zu wenden.

Was mit der Druckstufe los ist, habe ich schon in Winterberg gefragt. Es ist leider auch nicht in Planung eine TAD mit der RCA Kartusche in den Handel zu bringen.


----------



## NoMütze (12. Juni 2010)

dumabrain schrieb:


> @cxfahrer: Öl im Casting habe ich nun drin
> 
> @NoMütze: Was meinst du mit dem korrekten Luftdruck? Ich habe links 5 bar drin und rechts 4 bar.
> 
> ...



wollte damit nur sagen, daß wenn du die Kartusche ohne Druck testest, du wohl immer den Anschlag an die Feder spüren wirst...
Aber du hast sie wohl eh schon wieder zammengebaut 

@RCA...könnt ma ja selber nachrüsten, aber bisher hats wohl no keiner gemacht bzw. seine Erfahrungen geschildert...

@Service...sollte bei ST ja sehr fix und kulant sein...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Lukas1991 (12. Juni 2010)

Mir ist letztens ne Idee gekommen.
Da mir die Luftfeder nicht gefällt bau ich eine Rock shox domain U-turn feder ein.
So das hab ich auch gemacht.
Funktioniert einwandfrei
hab immoment zwar noch keine U-turn verstellung, dazu muss ich mir erst noch teile anfertigen.
Wenn ich fertig bin stell ich bilder rein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Juni 2010)

Lukas1991 schrieb:


> Mir ist letztens ne Idee gekommen.
> Da mir die Luftfeder nicht gefällt bau ich eine Rock shox domain U-turn feder ein.
> So das hab ich auch gemacht.
> Funktioniert einwandfrei
> ...



Wie geil ist das denn?  Was willst Du damit erreichen, und vor allem, wie fährt sich die Gabel danach?

Ich find die Idee etwas wunderlich, aber wenns Dir taugt und dauerhaft funktioniert, hau rein.


----------



## Lukas1991 (13. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin vom ansprechverhalten echt begeistert.
Immoment ist es zwar nur provisorisch gemacht aber das ansprechverhalten ist jetzt schon sehr gut. Um die u-turn verstellung zu benutzen muss ich mir noch ein paar teile an der drehmaschine anfertigen


----------



## NoMütze (13. Juni 2010)

Lukas1991 schrieb:


> Also ich bin vom ansprechverhalten echt begeistert.



Des bin ich aber auch von meiner AIR


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Juni 2010)

heut hat sich meine duro in neustadt beim trails zerburnen beweisen müssen.
mit bravour bestanden...

eine echt feine gabel.


----------



## Lukas1991 (13. Juni 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Des bin ich aber auch von meiner AIR



luft muss kein schlechteres ansprechverhalten haben.
Die durolux war meine erste Luftfedergabel.
Aber Stahl gefällt mir einfach besser.
Beim Dämpfer widerum gefällt mir luft besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (14. Juni 2010)

Ich melde mich mal wieder hier zur Durolux. Bin die Gabel ja ca. 1 Jahr gefahren und war wirklich gut zufrieden. Bei CXFahrer funktioniert sie ja anscheinend immer noch gut. In meinem neuen Bike war dann eine RS Domain. Ich denke die ist qualitativ etwa vergleichbar aber deutlich schwerer und natürlich mit Stahlfeder. War ich auch ein halbes Jahr gut mit zufrieden.
Letzte Woche habe ich mir dann eine RS Totem Soloair gegönnt. Jetzt weiß ich es auch, die Durolux ist für den Preis eine feine Gabel, aber absolut nicht mit einer Totem zu vergleichen! Ansprechverhalten ist noch vergleichbar, aber bei der Dämpfung ist die Totem eine Klasse besser. Man hat viel mehr Kontrolle und schwebt geradezu über den Trail. Ich glaube egal wie viel Aufwand man auch betreibt, ohne eine ordentliche Druckstufeneinheit kommt man da nicht weiter.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Lukas1991 (14. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> aber wehe es kommt ein Drop -  dann macht es PLONK.
> o



Also ich hab ja meine Dämpfung so hinbekommen das ein durchschlagen so gut wie unmöglich ist.
Ein wenig mehr Öl rein dann blockiert die Gabel bevor sie durchschlägt.
Ansprechverhalten ist immernoch gut


----------



## slash-sash (15. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 5W und auf Anschlag zu!



was ist denn eigentlich original drin? habe jetzt 5W mal besorgt und werde noch 2,5W besorgen und dann einfach mal das eine rein, probe fahren und dann mal das andere rein. mal schauen, was so passiert.

bleibt geduldig. es wird in naher zukunft eine RC kartusche für TA auf den markt kommen, soweit ich das verstanden habe.
und wie ich suntour kenne, wir die nicht tuer werden oder für kleines geld im tausch geben.


----------



## muechele (15. Juni 2010)

slash-sash schrieb:


> bleibt geduldig. es wird in naher zukunft eine RC kartusche für TA auf den markt kommen, soweit ich das verstanden habe.
> und wie ich suntour kenne, wir die nicht tuer werden oder für kleines geld im tausch geben.



Die RCA Kartusche mit einstellbarer Druckstufe ist bereits auf dem Markt und die kannst wohl auch in die TAD Gabel einbauen - allerdings war der Test in der freeride nicht gerade euphorisch (was die Dämpfungseigenschaften der Gabel anging) - ok war ja ungetunt

Oder ist da noch was anderes in Planung?


----------



## juh (15. Juni 2010)

also dass die druckstufe schwächlich sein soll, kann ich soweit nachvollziehen, insbesondere bei heftigem geballer wird die gabel undefiniert - aber dass droppen nicht geht, ist bei mir und bei anderen bekannten durolüxen nicht so. 
die macht bei mir auch wirklich größere sachen völlig problemlos mit - selbst bikeparks meistert die gabel ordentlich - inklusive der drops und sprünge, die ich mach. beim springen bin ich zwar eher zurückhaltend, aber was hier im wald an kanten ist, schafft die gabel völlig klaglos und ohne häufiges hartes durchschalgen.
reden wir von der gleichen gabel?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisel (15. Juni 2010)

Hat schon irgendjemand die RCA gefahren getestet und ist bei der RCA überhaupt ein Tuning notwendig?


----------



## muechele (15. Juni 2010)

Heftige Durchschläge sind mir auch noch nicht untergekommen, bei mir war bis vor kurzem aber nach kleineren (0,5m), frontlastigen drops / sprüngen kein Federweg mehr über. Hab vor kurzem auch bischen mehr Öl in die Dämpferkartusche, jetzt hab ich bei gleicher Nutzung 1,5 cm FW über. Nachdem ich gleichzeitig die o.g. "Zusammenbaugeschichte) von Qia gemacht hab und momentan auch etwas mehr Druck fahr, weiss ich aber net sicher obs an dem Öl liegt, tendier aber schon dazu. Der cx Fahrer hat glaub ich aber auch die Dämpfung aufgebohrt - bzw. der Vorbesitzer vll liegts an dem, dass die Gabel so schnell durchschlägt. Bikeparkerfahrung hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## muechele (15. Juni 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand die RCA gefahren getestet und ist bei der RCA überhaupt ein Tuning notwendig?



Auf diese Antwort wart ich auch schon seit Wochen - irgendwie fährt das Ding offenbar keiner  - das einzige was überhaupt praxismässig bisher zu lesen war ist der freeride test in der 02/2010


----------



## slash-sash (16. Juni 2010)

was hat meine '09er gabel denn nun serienmäßig für nen öl drin?


----------



## muechele (16. Juni 2010)

Das wird dir so wahrscheinlich keiner so 1000%ig sagen koennen. Bei den 2010er Modellen soll 2,5er drin sein, kann ich bei mir auch bestaetigen. Am besten mal aufschrauben und checken - kannst ja vergleichen mit den 5er, dass du hast.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Qia (16. Juni 2010)

Mehr Öl rein und die Progression durch kleinere Luftkammer oben erhöhen und mit 5er Öl aber aufgefeilter Zugstufe (verkleinerte gekürzte Nadel) fahren.

Das geht 100%! Steigere die Ölmenge immer NUR in 5ml Schritten. Die Luftkammer über dem Öl darf nicht zu klein werden, sondern gerade eben so, dass die Luft eine für Dich passende Progression bringt, dann kannst Du auch wieder mit dem korrektem Sag fahren.

Das ist eine völlig gängige Art und Weise die Progression zu steuern.

Lg
Qia




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nix aufgebohrt. Zugestopft!
> 
> Nochmal zusammengefasst:
> - im Winter ist die Gabel nicht ausgefedert, daher 2.5er rein
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## CrossX (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab meine so eingestell bekommen das sie gerade nicht durchschlägt. Ohne große Umbaumaßnahmen. Sie braucht zwar gute 95% des Federwegs und gerade beim starken Bremsen taucht sie sehr weit ein, aber selbst auf dem Downhill in Winterberg ist sie nicht durchgeschlagen. 

Riesige Drops über 1,5 Meter lass ich allerdings auch aus. 
Im Moment bin ich noch zufrieden, wahrscheinlich weil ich noch keine wirklich gute Gabel zum Vergleich hatte 

Und an der Sache mit dem Bremsen wird man wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel machen können.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> *@All:
> 
> Wenn Euch die Gabel zu sehr durchrauscht, aber dennoch Unsensibel erscheint, dann probiert einmal folgendes:*
> 
> ...



Erzeuge ich dadurch nicht einen Unterdruck im Casting?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juni 2010)

jain, du wirkst vielmehr dem entstehenden überdruck im casting entgegen.


----------



## CrossX (16. Juni 2010)

Hat denn jetzt mal einer getestet ob das dauerhaft hält oder ist die Luft nach ein paar Tagen wieder drin?


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Juni 2010)

getestet hab ich´s nicht, werde ich auch nicht.... find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas übertrieben.

die gabel soll im normalen zustand gut funktionieren, ohne dass man solche zusammenbautechniken anwendet. mal angenommen es funzt nicht so recht, die sache ist nicht ganz so dicht wie gewünscht und du bist aufn trail unterwegs, die gabel gleicht den druck aus, dann kannst gleich alle halbe stunde stehen bleiben, werkzeug auspacken und druckausgleich machen. weil die gabel mit der zeit dann "unfahrbar wird". oder das rad steht längere zeit, druck gleicht sich aus. dann darfst erst mal ausgleichen bevors raus geht.


----------



## CrossX (16. Juni 2010)

Naja, im schlimmsten Fall kann sie ja nur härter werden, weil mit der Zusammenbauanleitung ja mit mehr Bar gefahren wird. Von daher seh ich das jetzt relativ entspannt wenn ich auf nem Trail bin.

Zur Not hab ich eh ne Gabelpumpe dabei und mache sie halt wieder auf den alten Druck.


----------



## muechele (17. Juni 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hat denn jetzt mal einer getestet ob das dauerhaft hält oder ist die Luft nach ein paar Tagen wieder drin?



Getestet hab ich den Zusammenbau und kann die gewuenschten Effekte nur bestaetigen - bei mir haelts seit ca 14 Tagen bin allerdings nicht viel gefahren. Werde das ganze weiter beobachten und hier posten. Falsch machen kann man denk ich echt nix. Wie CrossX schon gesagt hat max verhaertet sich die Gabel wieder dann man ja einfach Druck ablassen. Bisher kann ich nur empfehlen das mal auszuprobieren man vertut sich ja nix.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Juni 2010)

Qjas Theorie setzt damit voraus, dass Suntour die Feder- und Dämpferperformance nicht in der Gabel sondern ohne die Rahmengegebenheiten (Castingvolumen und -druck) abgestimmt hat.

Hm, bedenklich.

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, dass meine Gabel keine der genannten Probleme hat, nach dem Umbau auf Ölbad. Gut, sie sifft etwas, aber das kann ich verschmerzen.

Allerdings hab ich keine Ansprechprobleme bei ~95Kilo Gewicht fahrbereit.

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, den Druck (ob Über- oder Unterdruck, ich will nicht streiten) oben abzulassen bzw. zu erzeugen?


----------



## jan84 (17. Juni 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Qjas Theorie setzt damit voraus, dass Suntour die Feder- und Dämpferperformance nicht in der Gabel sondern ohne die Rahmengegebenheiten (Castingvolumen und -druck) abgestimmt hat.[...]



Die Dämpferperformance von Werk aus, zumindest bei der 09er, spricht dafür, dass Suntour sich da sowieso nur bedingt Gedanken drüber gemacht hat . Was nichts an dem super Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ändert. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Fhal (17. Juni 2010)

Hier mal ein kurzes Feedback, da ich die Gabel (in 180mm) jetzt einige Zeit fahre:

mit der Arbeit der Gabel bin ich hoch zufrieden, fühlt sich für meinen Geschmack erheblich besser an als meine einfache 302er-Domain. Zudem ist die Front meines Bikes seit dem Umbau auch ein bischen leichter geworden. Leicht siffige Rohre stören mich nicht, dafür ist immer alles schön geschmiert. Bin mit der Gabel jetzt auch schon einige Male gedroppt, mal sauber und mal weniger sauber gelandet, bis jetzt keine Durchschläge.

Alles in allem: ich kann die Gabel durchaus empfehlen, in ihrem Segment sicherlich ein Preis-/Leistungshit.


----------



## Qia (17. Juni 2010)

Das war bisher bei allen Gabeln so, die ich hatte. Meine jetztige 2010er Revelation war ohne Druckausgleich holzig und hatte eine deutlich zu hohe Progression.

Lg
Qia



jan84 schrieb:


> Die Dämpferperformance von Werk aus, zumindest bei der 09er, spricht dafür, dass Suntour sich da sowieso nur bedingt Gedanken drüber gemacht hat . Was nichts an dem super Preis-Leistungsverhältniss ändert.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2010)

Ich bezog mich allgemein auf die Abstimmung, gerade der Dämpfung, weniger/nicht auf das Ansprechen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Qia (19. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie jetze, du verringerst das Luftvolumen und bekommst dadurch *weniger *Progression?
> 
> 
> Da damit die Gabel zu linear ist IMHO, habe ich jetzt mal das Volumen der Plastikhülse verkleinert, und zwar um ca. 7cm³.
> ...



Hi,
Du vergleichst hier Äpfel und Birnen. Eine Dual Air ist völlig anders gestrickt als eine Durolux.

Wenn ich be der Dual Air es schwer habe, den richtigen Sag einzustellen, weil die Luft im Casting dagegen arbeitet (sie hat auch sehr dünne Castingrohre), dann versuche ich das mit der Negativkammer zu regeln.

Je mehr Druck ich in die Negativ kammer bringe, desto progressiver wird die Gabel zum Ende hin, weil die Luft in der Kartusche schon stark vor komprimiert ist.

Durch den Druck im Casting war es eben sehr schwer der Gabel über 30mm Sag zu entlocken, auch bei sehr wenig Druck in der Hauptkammer.
Auch ist diese vorher vorhandene eigentümliche Endprogression auf die letzten 2 cm weg. Die fühlte sich an, als wäre die Gabel bei 130 einach zu.

Und jetzt ohne Luft im Casting sieht die Sache völlig anders aus.

Bei der Durolux wird das ganze eher so sein, dass man mit dem Druckausgleich mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer fahren kann und auf diese Weise sogar etwas mehr Progression bekommt bei korrektem Sag und feinerem Ansprechen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2010)

^^


----------



## Qia (19. Juni 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ok verstanden. Dann kann ich das ja mal an meiner Pike Air U-Turn probieren, die hat nämlich auch diesen von dir genannten Effekt wie die Rev.



Ja, das sollte durchaus was bewirken.

Was ich sehr merkwürdig finde, und was ich auf die neuen recht dünnen Castingrohre schiebe, ist die holzigkeit der Gabel, solange Luft im Casting ist. Das ist bei mir jedenfalls weg.

Lg
Qia


----------



## dumabrain (19. Juni 2010)

Ich lese immer häufiger in letzter Zeit, dass Gabeln "holzig" sein sollen, kann mir einer sagen was damit gemeint ist? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (19. Juni 2010)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Ich lese immer häufiger in letzter Zeit, dass Gabeln "holzig" sein sollen, kann mir einer sagen was damit gemeint ist? Danke



Holzig ist die Gabel, wenn sie im stehenden Gebrauch sich recht gut anfühlt, aber auf dem Trail irgendwie ruckelig oder verhärtend sich anfühlt, obwohl sie den Federweg nutzt. Als ob sie irgendwie klebt und das auch dann, wenn etwaige Druckstufeneinstellungen offen sind.
Es entsteht also nicht das Gefühl als würde sie die Schläge wirklich filtern, sondern eher, das bestimmte Schläge ungefiltert durchkommen.


Lg
Qia


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Juni 2010)

Ich will das Öl an meiner Durolux wieder ablassen.

Was muss ich alles schmieren, wenn ich sie ohne Öl wieder zusammenbau und vor allem, was nehme ich zum schmieren?

Danke für Tips.


----------



## Stoffelpautz (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine Tad 160mm 2010 gekauft super Gabel jetzt hab ich sie noch getunt. Leider kommt immer wieder etwas Oil an den Rohrverschrabung Links und Rechts Oben raus. Hat das von euch auch jemand? Giebt es hier noch dichtungen? 

Grüssle

Stoffel


----------



## jan84 (5. Juli 2010)

Du meinst an der Krone wo die Kartuschen in die Krone eingeschraubt sind? Sind die beiden Kartuschen fest (27er Sechskant zum festziehen)? Meine sifft da nur raus wenn die Kartusche(n) lose ist/sind. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## CrossX (6. Juli 2010)

Sonst vielleicht mal ne Lage Teflonband um das Gewinde machen. 
Aber eigentlich sollte da nix siffen wenn die richtig fest sind.


----------



## Stoffelpautz (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Ja hab sie noch mal nachgezogen. Danke der Tipp mit Teflon ist gut hät ich auch selber drauf kommen können.
Danke 

Grüssle

Stoffel


----------



## Heili (8. Juli 2010)

Salut,
ich würde mal gerne die Durolux Spezialisten fragen, ob die 08er Baureihe schon zuverlässig und ordentlich verarbeitet war. 
Danke =)


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2010)

^^


----------



## Eierheinz (8. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe eine gebrauchte SF8 TAD 160mm  gekauft und heute die Gabel auf Ölbad umgebaut.
Beim Zusammenbau der Gabel hatte allerdings ein Problem, im linken Tauchrohr des Casting war ganz unten ein dickes Stück Pappe verbaut.
Darüber ist ein Gummipuffer, vermutlich der Anschlagdämpfer.
Wozu ist das Stück Pappe gut?

Was mich wundert, ich habe den Thread gelesen, hat die Gabel blau/graue Aufkleber( also BJ08) welche allerdings über lackiert( ab Bj 09 üblich) sind.

Gruß Martin


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2010)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (9. Juli 2010)

Ne kann nicht sein, auf der Brücke ist der Produktionsstempel eingeschlagen:7/08.
Gekauft wurde die Gabel 8/09
Sonderbar 

Aber so oder so bin ich mit der Gabel zufrieden, habe aber auch nur eine Referenzgabel, eine 07`er Recon.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Juli 2010)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der SF9 Durolux TAD und SF10-Durolux RCA ausser, dass sich die TDA absenken lässt.

Und wie schaut das mit den Gewichtsangaben aus?
Für die 1 1/8" 2010er SF9-DUROLUX TAD Q-LOC 140-180 mm wird 2300g angegeben

Für die 1 1/8" 2010er SF10-DUROLUX RCA Q-LOC 180 mm wird 2250g angegeben 

Ist das Gewicht realistisch?

Ich habe hier im Fred gelesen, dass bei der Absenkung unter bestimmten Umständen auch mehr geht als 140mm, kann man das dauerhaft ändern, dass da mehr geht?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

^^


----------



## Speedskater (14. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> AFAIK sind das die Gewichte der 1.5 Version. Ich glaub meine 1.1/8 TAD wiegt so 2450gr. - kann mich aber irren und ist mir auch egal. ...



Danke für die antwort, 2450g wäre noch ok



cxfahrer schrieb:


> An der RCA kann man die Druckstufe verstellen. An der TAD nicht (was ziemlich blöd ist). Die Absenkung geht von 180 auf 140 und wenn du die Anschlagfeder kürzst entsprechend mehr - allerdings ist die Gabel bei Absenkung _weicher _als ausgefahren und hat abgesenkt _mehr_ SAG, sodass tiefer wie 120mm keinen Sinn macht, da das dann effektiv nur noch 60mm Federweg sind. ...



So was hatte ich mir schon gedacht, dass da irgendwelche Haken sind.
Meine Manitou Minute kann man von 140 bis 40 mm absenken, das funktioniert bestens und ist zum uphillen sehr nützlich. Sicher gibts da wieder irgendwelche Patente die verhindern, dass man eine Durolux nicht mit einstellbarer Durckstufe und vernünftiger Absenkung bauen kann.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Vorteil der Gabel ist, dass man als Halblaie alles zerlegen und verstehen kann und sie dennoch nicht kaputt geht (abgesehen davon dass sie billig ist und halbwegs brauchbar funktioniert). Wer die Gabel nicht selber zerlegen kann/will, sollte sich lieber ne FOX kaufen  ...



Ich bin technisch begabt und hätte auch die Möglichkeit diverse Änderungen an der Gabel durchzuführen (drehen/fräsen).


----------



## NoMütze (14. Juli 2010)

kannst aber die RCA-kartusche einfach in die TAD reinstopfen für 119 ...
bisher hat aber noch keiner was zur RCA wegen Dämpfungsperformance geschrieben...weshalb es auch noch nicht viele Upgrader gibt, denk ich ...


----------



## matou (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die RCA-Kartusche seit 1-2 Monaten in meiner TAD drin, davon auch 4 Tage Alpen.
Das was mir wichtig war erfüllt die Kartusche...die Gabel sack selbst mit offener Druckstufe an Steilstufen nicht mehr so extrem ab. Diese 2-3 Klicks geschlossen sind für mich perfekt. Die Druckstufe lässt sich ansonsten mit merkbaren Effekt einstellen, Zugstufe ist mMn gleich geblieben.

Ansonsten kann ich nicht soviel sagen, da ich mich eher als Grobsensoriker bezeichne was Federungs-/Dämpfungseigenschaften angeht. Sie funktioniert halt, nun auch sehr gut...


----------



## NoMütze (15. Juli 2010)

super danke, hört sich ja schon mal ganz gut an...
der Verstellbereich der Druckstufe ist somit auch tatsächlich erfühl/fahrbar?


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juli 2010)

Danke, das hört sich schon mal interresant an.

Wenn man die RCA-Kartusche eingebaut hat, ist doch die Absenkung beim Teufel?


----------



## matou (15. Juli 2010)

NoMütze schrieb:


> der Verstellbereich der Druckstufe ist somit auch tatsächlich erfühl/fahrbar?


ja



Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn man die RCA-Kartusche eingebaut hat, ist doch die Absenkung beim Teufel?


Absenkung funktioniert wie vorher auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (15. Juli 2010)

Hab auch auf die RCA-Kartusche gewechselt - und auch schon intensiv getestet.

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen - deutlich merkbarer Verstellbereich, wenige Absacken und Federwegsverstellung funktioniert immer noch 

Wenn jemand meine alte Kartusche für Bastelzwecke o.ä. erwerben will ...


----------



## Heili (15. Juli 2010)

Also nicht das ich das falsch verstehe.
Die Absenkbare Gabel OHNE die RCA Kartusche rauscht durch ihren Federweg durch?
ich kenn mich bei den ganzen Fachbegriffen nicht so aus 
Was genau bedeutet Druckstufe?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. Juli 2010)

druckstufe -> bedämpfung beim einfedern -> zudrehen -> gabel federt langsamer ein
zugstufe -> bedämpfung beim ausfedern -> zudrehen -> gabel federt langsamer aus


----------



## Heili (15. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2010)

^^


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juli 2010)

Die SF10 RCA hat wohl keine Absenkung?

Um eine Durolux mit einstellbarer Duckstufe und Absenkung zu bekommen muss man wohl eine SF9 TAD mit der RCA Kartusche nachrüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (16. Juli 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die SF10 RCA hat wohl keine Absenkung?
> 
> Um eine Durolux mit einstellbarer Duckstufe und Absenkung zu bekommen muss man wohl eine SF9 TAD mit der RCA Kartusche nachrüsten?



genau!


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juli 2010)

hat irgendwer von euch detailfotos der luftkartusche? mich würde vor allem der obere teil incl gewinde interessieren...

ich spiel mit dem gedanken so ein ding in meine domain zu basteln, aber dazu müsste sich das topcap entfernen lassen.

irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen, dass der user qia(?) sowas in der art (mit lyrik oder totem glaub ich) geplant hatte, is daraus was geworden?


----------



## kreisel (19. Juli 2010)

marx. schrieb:


> hat irgendwer von euch detailfotos der luftkartusche? mich würde vor allem der obere teil incl gewinde interessieren...
> 
> ich spiel mit dem gedanken so ein ding in meine domain zu basteln, aber dazu müsste sich das topcap entfernen lassen.
> 
> irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen, dass der user qia(?) sowas in der art (mit lyrik oder totem glaub ich) geplant hatte, is daraus was geworden?



Meinst Du sowas:

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=Sb89fd95364ee3cbf8680b25d4b77ca40#

oder

http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess...&productID=Sbae9612403c1eb68bd54fe2fa7bda51b#


----------



## aibeekey (19. Juli 2010)

nein, eine protone oder solo air einheit fällt leider aus. beides gibt es nur für die lyrik - die domain hat aber stahlstandrohre mit größerem innendurchmesser.

solange also zB protone keine version für die domain anbietet, bleibt nur der weg über eine geschlossene luftkartusche wie sie zB die durolux besitzt.

problem ist eben, dass auch die duro nen geringeren innendurchmesser haben dürfte, somit wird das gewinde am topcap nicht greifen.

falls man selbiges entfernen kann, könne man sich ein passendes drehen lassen, falls topcap und kartusche aber eine einheit sind fällt das auch flach.

ne ganz andere option wäre eventuell das protone kit für die totem... die totem hat 40mm alustandrohre, die domain 35mm stahl.
allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die wandstärken sich so sehr unterscheiden, als dass das totem kit in der domain funktionieren würde.
zumal man auch dann ein neues topcap bräuchte.


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Juli 2010)

der deckel und die kartusche sind zwei teile.


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juli 2010)

hat jemand bezüglich der RCA Kartusche eine Bestelladresse für mich?


----------



## esmirald_h (20. Juli 2010)

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/15726/kw/SUNTOUR_DUROLUX_Oeldaempferkartusche_RCA_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop



Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hat jemand bezüglich der RCA Kartusche eine Bestelladresse für mich?


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Juli 2010)

mersi buku


----------



## papa17569 (2. August 2010)

hallo
möchte mich auch mal zu worte melden.
habe durch einen zufall und meine frau eine 
durolux tad 180mm( sf09 mit schnellspannsteckachse und decals unterm lack ( eher blauschwarz))
bekommen und eingebaut.
bomben optik und schön simpel und einfache technik.
hatte vorher mz am1 bj.2005 die war schon super im ansprechen und schlucken aber die 
lux kann fast das gleiche , 
ABER ( immer das aber) leider macht sie das nicht immer.
mitten in der fahrt ( bin nur city-cruiser) stellt sie sich manchmal um von super sensibel auf bockhart.
das kann einen schon verwirren , man denkt man schwebt über den boden und nen 
moment später sitze ich auf ein knüppelhartes bike , grobe sachen schluckt sie trotzdem.
auch der versteller recht unten ( zugstufe glaube ich) ist kurios.
meine lux federt bei null ganz normal aus und wenn ich ganz zu drehe ( 3,5 umdrehungen)
federt sie nicht mehr ganz so schnellaus.
wenn ich das in zeit benennen sollte offen 1 sekunde ausgefedert und geschlossen 1,3 skek. , ist das normal das der so einen kleinen regelbereich hat.
meine gabel müßte noch original sein ( ohne irgendeinen umbau o. ä.) und ist ca 1 jahr alt und benutz.
wie stark benutzt weiß ich nicht , aber die buchsen und standrohre sind wie neu.
kein spiel oder so.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2010)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa17569 (2. August 2010)

das mit der zugstufe klar , aber kenne das von der mz und der rux e das man dann dabei zuschauen kann wenn die voll zu ist.
in zeit eher 3-4 sek.
dann habe ich hier mal was vom überdruck im casting (tauchrohre) gelesen , würde es funzen ein kleines loch ( max 0,5mm) innen reinzubohren.innen beim rad , recht weit im oberen drittel.
natürlich vorsichtig und ohne innereien.
brauch ich nur das öel reinkippen oder lieber vorher alles fett etc innen entfernen?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2010)

^^


----------



## papa17569 (3. August 2010)

mir ist die zugstufe so schon recht , aber ist das bei der gabel normel , so einen kleinen regelbereich zu haben.
überdruck , na ja  , wie hier im thread mehrfach erwähnt so es denn schon geben.
und laut aussage mehrere mitglieder hier , soll es was gebracht haben das casting zu entlüften.
habe die gabel neu ( für mich ist sie das) , und möchte schon wissen wo ihre stärken und schwächen sind und wie ich sie einfach und optimal an mich anpasse.
meine rux und die am1 waren supersoft im federn und die lux möchte ich auch so abgestimmt haben.ich bastel und tüftel gerne ( in meinen begrenzten möglichkeiten) , und suche deshalb möglichkeiten zum verbessern ( ohne schlimm).


----------



## NoMütze (4. August 2010)

Sorry, aber am Besten, du fängst den Fred bei Seite 1 zu lesen an...
da wird dir geholfen...sämtliche Tuningtipps besprochen und auch sonst was es so an Voodoo-zauber zu der Gabel gibd...

Immer das Gleiche wiederzukäun bringt ja auch nix...


----------



## papa17569 (4. August 2010)

hätte ja sein können das es schon neuere erkentnisse gibt oder tricks die hier noch nicht stehen.
habe den thread schon mehrfach gelesen , aber hier geht vieles durcheinander.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. August 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. August 2010)

papa17569 schrieb:


> mir ist die zugstufe so schon recht , aber ist das bei der gabel normel , so einen kleinen regelbereich zu haben.
> überdruck , na ja  , wie hier im thread mehrfach erwähnt so es denn schon geben.
> und laut aussage mehrere mitglieder hier , soll es was gebracht haben das casting zu entlüften.
> habe die gabel neu ( für mich ist sie das) , und möchte schon wissen wo ihre stärken und schwächen sind und wie ich sie einfach und optimal an mich anpasse.
> meine rux und die am1 waren supersoft im federn und die lux möchte ich auch so abgestimmt haben.ich bastel und tüftel gerne ( in meinen begrenzten möglichkeiten) , und suche deshalb möglichkeiten zum verbessern ( ohne schlimm).



überdruck in dem sinne gibt es nicht. lediglich den normaldruck, der zwangsläufig beim zusammenbau eingeschlossen wird. den kann man durch ein bisschen unterdruck ersetzen. so war der tipp.

im grunde solltest du mit den 2 einfachsten massnahmen beginnen. schmierung und dämpferöl. so siehst du schonmal in welche richtung sich was ändert, ohne dass du grossartig in die mechanik eingreifst. danach kommen dinge wie nadel kürzen, ölbohrungen aufweiten oder federn kürzen.


----------



## ingoshome (11. August 2010)

Vielleicht kann einer der wissenden hier einen Tipp abgeben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477822

Danke dass ich die Abo's hier für meinen Notfall nutzen konnte!

LG!ingo


----------



## sap (28. August 2010)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand eine RCA Gabel schon getuned?
Soweit ich die Posts gelesen habe, scheint an der RCA ja die Druckstufe gut zu sein, aber die Zugstufe noch immer unverändert und daher potentiell zu langsam?

Bin am überlegen, ob und wann ich meine SF9 TAD mit einer RCA Kartusche nachrüste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2010)

ich warte noch immer auf meinen preis für die RCA kartusche. dann wird getestet und gepimped...

werde berichten.


----------



## sap (29. August 2010)

wie du wartest auf den preis? ich warte manchmal auf ware, aber nich auf den preis 
wie darf ich das verstehen?
gocycle hat sie ja gelistet, ob sie auch schon geliefert wird, weiß ich leider nich..


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2010)

hab da nen dealer, der sie mir wahrscheinlich günstiger verkaufen kann als z.b. bei gocycle angegeben.. deswegen wart ich auf den preis.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2010)

^^


----------



## sap (29. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hab da nen dealer, der sie mir wahrscheinlich günstiger verkaufen kann als z.b. bei gocycle angegeben.. deswegen wart ich auf den preis.



aaaaaaaaaha, vielleicht willst du ja 2 bestellen?


----------



## CrossX (29. August 2010)

Sagt mal wie oft macht ihr diese Tuningmaßnahme mit dem Öl so? 
Ich hab das vor nem halben Jahr gemacht und hab mitlerweile das Gefühl das die Gabel schon wieder holzig wie sonst was ist. 
Einfedern ist schwergängig und überhaupt war die Gabel schon mal leichtgängiger.
Nach dem Öltuning war auch ständig ein ziemlicher Ölfilm auf den Tauchrohren. Deshalb nehm ich mal an das die Gabel mitlerweile wieder trocken läuft. 
Muss man da jetzt regelmäßig Öl nachfüllen und alles zerlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. August 2010)

Da wirst Du bei jeder ölgeschmierten Federgabel regeläßig ein Schnapsglass Öl reinkippen müssen.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2010)

.... oder oben aufdrehen die kartuschen etwas auf die seite drücken und nebendran etwas öl mit der spritze reingeben. vorteil: das rad kann einfach stehen bleiben.




> aaaaaaaaaha, vielleicht willst du ja 2 bestellen?


wenn der preis stimmt, gerne 





> Sagt mal wie oft macht ihr diese Tuningmaßnahme mit dem Öl so?
> Ich hab das vor nem halben Jahr gemacht und hab mitlerweile das Gefühl das die Gabel schon wieder holzig wie sonst was ist.
> Einfedern ist schwergängig und überhaupt war die Gabel schon mal leichtgängiger.
> Nach dem Öltuning war auch ständig ein ziemlicher Ölfilm auf den  Tauchrohren. Deshalb nehm ich mal an das die Gabel mitlerweile wieder  trocken läuft.
> Muss man da jetzt regelmäßig Öl nachfüllen und alles zerlegen?



joa, stimmt schon. hin und wieder etwas lö nachfüllen sollte schon sein. das mit dem ölfilm auf den rohren ist kein grosses problem. solange sich die menge in grenzen hält und die suppe nicht an den tauchrohren runterläuft und dir die bremsscheibe einsaut.


----------



## DH-Luza (17. Oktober 2010)

sap schrieb:


> *Hat hier eigentlich jemand eine RCA Gabel schon getuned?*
> Soweit ich die Posts gelesen habe, scheint an der RCA ja die Druckstufe gut zu sein, aber die Zugstufe noch immer unverändert und daher potentiell zu langsam?
> 
> Bin am überlegen, ob und wann ich meine SF9 TAD mit einer RCA Kartusche nachrüste...



Moin,

hab'  die neue RCA-Kartusche einer aktuellen 180er Durolux "getuned"! 

Hintergrund: 
Offen, also in der Minimalposition der Druckstufe, spricht die Gabel sehr sensibel an, aber @ highspeed ist die Druckstufe der neuen RCA-Kartusche so m.M. nach nicht ausreichend! 
Dreht man die Druckstufe nun über den blauen Versteller zu, wird die Druckstufe zwar erhöht, aber die Gabel auch zunehmend unsensibel und beginnt zu "spiken"!
Der Grund liegt wohl in der rel. einfachen Dämpfung via dickem, einzelnem Shim, welches durch eine starke Feder mehr oder weniger vorgespannt wird!
Die Zugstufe läßt sich jedoch out of the box von sehr langsam (völlig überdämpft) bis sehr schnell (fast ungedämpft) wirkungsvoll verstellen! 

Ziel: 
Ich wollte eine Druckstufe, die @ lowspeed schön sensibel bleibt, aber @highspeed dennoch deutlich kräftiger arbeitet!

Ich habe daher das einzelne, ca. 0.6mm dicke Shim gegen einen kleinen, sog. "two stage shim stack" getauscht:


 

Das erste Shim wird über einen Separator vom nachfolgenden Stack getrennt! Spannt die Feder nun den 2. Stack vor, kann dieses 1. Shim nach wie vor flexen, bis es den 2. Stack berührt!
Das Separator-Shim hat eine Stärke von 0,15mm! Ein zweites Shim dieser Stärke erhöht den gewünschten Effekt!
Wenn man so möchte, erhält man eine einstellbare Highspeed-Druckstufe... - naja, zumindest im Ansatz! 

Ergebnis:
Die Durolux spricht nach Öl- (Fett gegen 15ml Motoröl 15W40 auf beiden Seiten tauschen) und Druckstufentuning noch "sahniger" an, als out of the box!  
Sie schluckt so (Druckstufe auf Minimum) fast jeden Kiesel, wippt dann aber etwas! 
Erhöht man nun über den blauen Verstellknopf auf der Topkappe die Druckstufe, also die Vorspannung über dem 2. Shim-Paket, bleibt das softe Ansprechen @ lowspeed weitgehend erhalten, @ highspeed merkt man aber, dass man jetzt über mehr Druckstufe verfügt, die Gabel aber dennoch nicht ganz so stark "spiked" - und Wippen tut sie dann auch kaum noch!

Anmerkung: Gegen das Durchrauschen beim Abbremsen, "in Kickern" oder in Anliegern..., ist die so erzielte Lowspeed-Druckstufe allerdings zu schwach, worum es mir primär aber auch nicht ging! Wen das stört, sollte imho eh zur "Stahlfeder"- anstelle einer "Luftfedergabel" greifen! Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe kann gar nicht so stark sein, als dass sie z.B. in längeren(!) Steilstücken das Durchsacken verhindern könnte... - es sei denn, man wählt ein Lockout!  

Ich verwende die Durolux aber eher als Enduro- und weniger als Freeridegabel! Durch das "Druckstufen-Tuning" kann man jedoch auch droppen und gegen einen gemäßigten Parkbesuch ist auch nichts einzuwenden! 

Apropos: Um die Gabel insbesondere für's Droppen etwas "durchschlagsicherer"  zu machen, habe ich auf der Luftseite ein "Elastomerpaket" (2 1/2 "Endanschlaggummis" aus einer MAGURA Wotan) verbaut u. zusätzlich Motoröl eingefüllt, so dass sie auf den letzten 2 Zentimetern sehr progressiv wird!  

Luzi


----------



## DH-Luza (17. Oktober 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie oft macht ihr diese Tuningmaßnahme mit dem Öl so?
> [...]
> Muss man da jetzt regelmäßig Öl nachfüllen und alles zerlegen?



Wenn absolut kein Ölfilm mehr auf den Standrohren zu erkennen ist, würde ich Motoröl nachfüllen!
Dabei auch die Luftseite nicht vergessen!  

(Öltuning:
Die Unterbeinschrauben lösen (falls schon ein Öltuning durchgeführt wurde: das alte Öl (sofern noch vorhanden) aus den Unterbeinbohrungen ablaufen lassen), Gabel drehen, das Unterbein auf den Standrohren etwas nach oben ziehen (man sollte spüren, dass die Standrohre aus den unteren Buchsen herausgezogen werden)  und dann links und rechts je 15ml 15W40 Motoröl via Spritze (evtl. mit Schlauch) einfüllen - fertig! 
Bei der aktuellen Durolux mit neuer RCA Kartusche sollte man parallel auch Öl auf der Luftseite über dem Luftkolben nachfüllen! Hier unbedingt die Luft ablassen, bevor man die Topkappe mit einer 27er Knarre öffnent - logisch!) 

Danach sollte die Durolux wieder wie gewohnt "sahnig flutschen"! 

Luzi


----------



## noco (17. Oktober 2010)

@DH-Luza
Sehr schön - jetzt weiss ich was ich im Winter zu tun hab!
Aber woher nehm ich die Shims???

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

^^


----------



## DH-Luza (17. Oktober 2010)

noco schrieb:


> @DH-Luza
> Sehr schön - jetzt weiss ich was ich im Winter zu tun hab!
> Aber woher nehm ich die Shims???
> 
> ...



Tja, das ist das Problem! Gängige Shims (z.B. für einen RS "Vivid" oder MZ "Roco" erhältlich) haben ja leider einen kleineren Innendurchmesser v. 6mm! Das Original-Shim der RCA Kartusche hat dort leider einen Ø von ca. 10,5mm 
Ich hab' welche von meiner MAGURA Wotan genommen (an deren Shim-Zusammenstellung ich mich auch schon versucht habe...)!





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit den Shims!
> 
> Ich hab allerdings mein dickes Originalshim (TAD - andrer Kolben!) noch extra vorgespannt und mag das etwas ruppigere Ansprechen an sich lieber.
> 
> ...



Also mein Gewicht derzeit: 90kg (Rad ca. 17kg)
Druck in der Luftkammer: ca. 4bar (4.5-5.0 bar im Park)
Verwendetes Öl für die Kartusche "in der kalten Jahreszeit": 2.5W von Motorex (im Sommer ist 5W imho besser!)

Die Elastomere (Breite: ca. 2.8cm; Höhe des Stapels ca. 4.0cm) sind bei mir bzw. der neuen 180er Durolux mit neuer RCA-Kartusche oberhalb des Luftkolbens auf der linken Seite und werden durch zwei Kabelbinder zusammengehalten und so am "Kippeln" im Standrohr gehindert:

 

Durch zusätzliches Auffüllen mit Motoröl, kann man sich - je nach Ölmenge - quasi an einen hydraulischen "Anschlagschutz" herantasten! 


Luzi


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2010)

^^


----------



## Eierheinz (29. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es was neues von den Durolux-tunern?
Ein Vögelchen hat mir gesungen, das jemand fieberhaft an einer Dämpfungskartusche bastelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Oktober 2010)

inwiefern?


----------



## Lukas1991 (29. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues von den Durolux-tunern?
> Ein Vögelchen hat mir gesungen, das jemand fieberhaft an einer Dämpfungskartusche bastelt



Also ich fahre ein Durolux U-turn
Hab da eine U-turn feder von der Domain in meine Durolux gebaut.
Funktioniert einwandfrei, absenkbarkeit von 180-135mm.
Aber bei der dämpfung hab ich nix geändert


----------



## Eierheinz (29. Oktober 2010)

Das Vögelchen hat was davon gesungen,dass Lord Helmchen  an einer vernünftigen Dämpfungseinheit für die Durolux arbeitet, wodurch das Verhalten der Gabel um ein vielfaches verbessert wird. 
Dadurch soll das plötzliche Wegtauchen vermindert werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2010)

^^


----------



## Eierheinz (31. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch ein bekanntes Problem oder nicht?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Oktober 2010)

Zumindest das Aufschäumen von Öl wird verhindert und die Gabel kriegt endlich sinnvolle Zugstufe*N* / Druckstufe*N*.

Ob die Gabel dadurch ein "vielfaches" besser wird kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber ein Mehrwert ist garantiert.
Der Wegsackproblematik fühl ich selbstverständlich auch auf den Zahn. 

Aber mehr sag ich nicht bzw. erst wenns fertig ist.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Eierheinz (31. Oktober 2010)

Das hört sich doch viel versprechend an 
Da hat mein Informant ja nicht übertrieben.


----------



## jota (6. Dezember 2010)

besteht die möglichkeit die durolux mit einem umbau auf feder (coil) zu tunen ,hat das schon jemand gemacht ?


----------



## CrossX (6. Dezember 2010)

Hab ich zumindest noch nix von gehört.
Aber wenn du daraus ne Coilvariante machen willst ist der Aufwand sicher nicht ganz gering. 
Wäre da ne andere Stahlfedergabel von nem anderen Hersteller nicht sinnvoller? Gerade die Coilvarianten sind doch meist einiges günstiger als die Airmodelle. 
Und so toll ist die Durolux ja nun auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2010)

jota schrieb:


> besteht die möglichkeit die durolux mit einem umbau auf feder (coil) zu tunen ,hat das schon jemand gemacht ?




schon mal über Beitrag #804 nachgedacht.......


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## ollo (7. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du musst ihm das verlinken, sonst findet er es nicht.



 ....


----------



## sap (7. Dezember 2010)

aber echt ey, bei dem weiten weg bis 804...


----------



## jota (7. Dezember 2010)

na ja ,kann ja mal vorkommen,immerhin ist ja bald das fest der nächstenliebe.

wenn ihr mir jetzt noch eine bebilderte einbauanleitung erstellt bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## DH-Luza (7. Dezember 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Das Vögelchen hat was davon gesungen,dass Lord Helmchen  an einer vernünftigen Dämpfungseinheit für die Durolux arbeitet, wodurch das Verhalten der Gabel um ein vielfaches verbessert wird.
> Dadurch soll das plötzliche Wegtauchen vermindert werden.



Du meinst das  "Durch-den-Federweg-Rauschen" beim Abbremsen oder an Steilstücken der Durolux, ja? 
Nun, wie soll das durch eine Lowspeed-Dämpfung verhindert werden? Entweder man wählt die Lowspeed Druckstufe dermaßen stark, dass sich dies direkt auch auf das Ansprechverhalten (und sogar auf die Highspeed-Dämpfung) auswirkt, oder man benötigt ein Lockout... - wobei ich mit einer blockierten Gabel nicht im steilen Trail unterwegs sein möchte! 
Nee, wenn die Kennlinie der Gabel zu flach ist, kann man via Lowspeed-Druckstufe nur gegensteuern... - mit dem, wie gesagt, negativen Effekt des immer unsensibleren Ansprechens!
An langen Steilstücken wird sie aber so dennoch ca. 2/3 des FW nutzen und erst unten wieder ausfedern!  

Oder man baut die Durolux auf U-Turn um!   
Dann hat man die Kennlinie einer Stahlfeder, hier: der sehr progressiven U-Turn Feder, und kann so quasi ohne Druckstufe unterwegs sein (vom Wippen dann einmal abgesehen) und die Gabel nutzt dennoch nur den halben Federweg, selbst wenn man stumpf vom Garagendach droppt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas1991 (7. Dezember 2010)

jota schrieb:


> besteht die möglichkeit die durolux mit einem umbau auf feder (coil) zu tunen ,hat das schon jemand gemacht ?



Ja es funktioniert, aber dazu muss man Teile an der drehmaschine fertigen.
Ich hab eine Domain U-turn feder drin, mit verstellbereicht von 180-135mm.
War sehr kompliziert das zu bauen.
Mit einer feder ohne u-turn wäre es bestimmt einfacher, aber dazu müsste man sich immernoch was drehen.
Einen kleinen nachteil hat der umbau. Da die Feder einen sehr großen durchmesser hat klappert die gabel ein wenig, einen schrumfschlauch um die feder zu machen geht auch nicht weil der durchmesser einfach zu groß ist, dann passt die feder nicht mehr in die gabel

Aber das verhalten der Gabel hat sich deutlich gebessert. wiegt halt jetzt auch seine 2,7kg


----------



## Lukas1991 (7. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Oder man baut die Durolux auf U-Turn um!
> Dann hat man die Kennlinie einer Stahlfeder, hier: der sehr progressiven U-Turn Feder, und kann so quasi ohne Druckstufe unterwegs sein (vom Wippen dann einmal abgesehen) und die Gabel nutzt dennoch nur den halben Federweg, selbst wenn man stumpf vom Garagendach droppt!



Falsch!
Ich nutze den vollen federweg


----------



## DH-Luza (7. Dezember 2010)

Lukas1991 schrieb:


> Falsch!
> Ich nutze den vollen federweg



Das will ich sehen! 
Ich wiege z. Zt. > 90kg (nackig!) und zumindest die gelbe  Lyrik U-Turnfeder (von RS für Fahrer zw. 63-72kg vorgesehen) bekomme ich nicht an den Anschlag, selbst wenn ich stumpf vom Garagendach ins Flat knalle! 
Dafür hat die Gabel aber ein super Ansprechverhalten und sackt trotzdem beim Bremsen und in Steilstücken nicht durch! 
Mag bei einer Domain U-Turnfeder aber anders sein!

Frage: Was wiegst Du(!) denn und welche Domain-Feder fährst Du? 

Luzi

PS: Wie hast Du(!) denn denn die Topkappe der Durolux modifiziert, damit die U-Turnfeder passt? Die Originaltopkappe der Lyrik U-Turnfeder passt ja aufgrund eines etwas anderen Gewindes nicht ins Standrohr der Durolux! _*edit*_ ach, sehe gerade... Domain U-Turn u. Drehbank!



Lukas1991 schrieb:


> [...]
> Da die Feder einen sehr großen durchmesser hat klappert die gabel ein wenig, einen schrumfschlauch um die feder zu machen geht auch nicht weil der durchmesser einfach zu groß ist, dann passt die feder nicht mehr in die gabel
> [...]



Versuchs mal mit 'ner Schnellheftermappe, also mit so einem Teil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einfach einen Streifen i.d. gewünschten Länge rausschneiden, um die Feder wickeln, Überstand nochmals abschneiden, fertig!


----------



## ollo (8. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Versuchs mal mit 'ner Schnellheftermappe, also mit so einem Teil!
> 
> ...





da kann man dann auch Frischhaltefolie nehmen


----------



## slash-sash (8. Dezember 2010)

frischhaltefolie verhindert aber leider nicht das klappern. zumindest nicht in unseren prothesen 
es gibt auch schrumpfschlauch, der so dünn ist, wie der schnellhefter. haben wir mal bei conrad bestellt (rot,gelb und durchsichtig)
aber ich würde den schnellhefter nehmen, da etwas so stabiles, wie die schnellheftervariante die bewegung der feder nur unzureichend mit macht. also lieber schnellhefter und das standrohr (ja, ich weiß: ewige diskussion; welches ist das standrohr ) ich meine den unteren teil der gabel; damit "auskleiden".


----------



## DH-Luza (8. Dezember 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> da kann man dann auch Frischhaltefolie nehmen



Frischhaltefolie  Aber die soll doch an der Salatschüssel aus Metall förmlich kleben! 
Warte... - nee, kannste voll vergessen! Die Reibzahl zwischen Feder und Standrohr ist in Verbindung mit Frischhaltefolie total hoch! Das Ansprechen ist dann mal richtig mies! 
Der Schnellhefter ist schon nicht schlecht! Flutscht prima, wenn die Feder schön gefettet ist! Hab' die Idee aber von RS abgeschaut, die ja bei ihrem Lyrik-Umbau-Kit so 'n Kunststoffstreifen gegen das Klappern mitliefern!


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Dezember 2010)

mal so ne frage: wie wäre es, eine scheibe aus spülschwamm so zurecht zu schneiden, dass man das so etwa in der mitte der feder zwischen die gänge klemmt? würde das ein klappern verhindern? wer wills ausprobieren?


----------



## Qia (8. Dezember 2010)

Also, wenn Ihr schon dabei seid, dann könnt Ihr doch auch allen restlichen Plastikmüll in die Gabel packen.....und vielleicht die Wohnzimmereinrichtung?

Was ich bisher verstehe ist, dass ihr die Gabel rückwärtes Tuned.....sozusagen: Antituning. Die wird schwerer und devolutioniert....



Das einzig interessante wird die Geschichte vom Lord H. sein.

Hat denn von Euch noch keiner einmal probiert, das Volumen der Luftkartusche zu verringern? Das sollte doch relativ einfach machbar sein um dann eine Progression zu erzeugen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Dezember 2010)

ich las mal was davon, aber irgendwie ist das im sande verlaufen. wird wohl der aufwand zu gross sein für


----------



## DH-Luza (8. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Elastomere (Breite: ca. 2.8cm; Höhe des Stapels ca. 4.0cm) sind bei mir bzw. der neuen 180er Durolux mit neuer RCA-Kartusche oberhalb des Luftkolbens auf der linken Seite und werden durch zwei Kabelbinder zusammengehalten und so am "Kippeln" im Standrohr gehindert:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 197089 Anhang anzeigen 197090
> ...





Qia schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ich bisher verstehe ist, dass ihr die Gabel rückwärtes Tuned.....sozusagen: Antituning. Die wird schwerer und devolutioniert....
> 
> Das einzig interessante wird die Geschichte vom Lord H. sein.
> ...



Ähm.., na klar! (s.o.)  
Und -> hier @ Post #796 noch die Anleitung für die LT*-Kartusche! Ist ga' nich' so lange her im Thread! Quasi nur auf S. 32 zurückblättern! 

Ändert aber nichts daran, auch nicht mit verkleinerter Hauptkammer, dass die Durolux zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht, wie ich weiter oben ja schon erklärt habe! Eine derart starke Lowspeed-Druckstufe, die das wirkungsvoll unterbindet, also zumindest beim Abbremsen, würde das prima Ansprechverhalten der Durolux wieder zunichte machen! 

Und wir reden hier ja über eine langhubige SC-Forke mit 160 bzw. sogar 180mm Federweg, also keine Gabel für XCler, Marathonisten oder Tourer im lokalen Stadtpark! 
Diese Zielgruppe stellt ja ganz andere Ansprüche an eine Gabel!

Und wo fährt man eine solche Longtravel SC-Gabel? Genau, eher im BikePark mit schönen Abfahrten, Anliegern und Sprüngen! Und genau dort ist die Durolux zu weich und die "Werks-Druckstufe" überfordert! 

Bei ca. 4.0bar "schmatzt" sich auch die Durolux am Boden fest, wenn man das VR aus geringer Höhe fallen läßt! Beaufschlagt man die Gabel aber mit deutlich mehr Druck, um so etwa das Durchsacken zu minimieren, also deutlich > 4bar, dann ist das in etwa damit gleichzusetzen, als würde man die Feder eines Stahlfederdämpfers viel zu stark vorspannen! Ergebnis: Die Kennlinie geht quasi nicht mehr durch Null!
Ergebnis: Die Gabel spricht deutlich schlechter an und wird bockig!

Aber um die Durolux in Schutz zu nehmen - das Problem haben eigentlich viele Longtravel Luftgabeln... - von einigen wenigen Ausnahmen einmal abgesehen!  

*Luzi tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (8. Dezember 2010)

_*sorry, DP*_


----------



## Qia (8. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Ähm.., na klar! (s.o.)
> Und -> hier @ Post #796 noch die Anleitung für die LT*-Kartusche! Ist ga' nich' so lange her im Thread! Quasi nur auf S. 32 zurückblättern!
> 
> Ändert aber nichts daran, auch nicht mit verkleinerter Hauptkammer, dass die Durolux zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht, wie ich weiter oben ja schon erklärt habe! Eine derart starke Lowspeed-Druckstufe, die das wirkungsvoll unterbindet, also zumindest beim Abbremsen, würde das prima Ansprechverhalten der Durolux wieder zunichte machen!
> ...



Dann gäbe es für die Hardcore-Rider immernoch die Möglichkeit, die Absenkung rauszuhauen, einen zweiten Luftkolben einzusetzen und die Kiste auf Dual-Air zu trimmen. Dann passt die Kennlinie mit Sicherheit und die Gabel wird sogar leichter. Der Verntildekel oben könnte bleiben.

Dual-Air ist m.E. sowieso die beste Luftfeder, weil man damit wirklich ein hervorragendes Setup finden kann.

Das kann unmöglich komplizierter sein als eine U-Turnfeder anzupassen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Lukas1991 (8. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Das will ich sehen!
> Ich wiege z. Zt. > 90kg (nackig!) und zumindest die gelbe  Lyrik U-Turnfeder (von RS für Fahrer zw. 63-72kg vorgesehen) bekomme ich nicht an den Anschlag, selbst wenn ich stumpf vom Garagendach ins Flat knalle!
> Dafür hat die Gabel aber ein super Ansprechverhalten und sackt trotzdem beim Bremsen und in Steilstücken nicht durch!
> Mag bei einer Domain U-Turnfeder aber anders sein!
> ...



Ich wiege mit nackt 67 kg und hab eine weiche feder drin (62-72kg).
Also ich finde ich nutze den federweg optimal, hab meine dämpfungskartusche so eingestellt, das es auf den letzten beiden cm des federwegs nicht mehr weiter geht. bin auch mal ohne dämpfung gefahren um zu schauen ob ich auch wirklich an den Anschlag komme, und es hat auch funktioniert, volle 180 mm


----------



## ollo (8. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Frischhaltefolie  Aber die soll doch an der Salatschüssel aus Metall förmlich kleben!
> Warte... - nee, kannste voll vergessen! Die Reibzahl zwischen Feder und Standrohr ist in Verbindung mit Frischhaltefolie total hoch! Das Ansprechen ist dann mal richtig mies!
> Der Schnellhefter ist schon nicht schlecht! Flutscht prima, wenn die Feder schön gefettet ist! Hab' die Idee aber von RS abgeschaut, die ja bei ihrem Lyrik-Umbau-Kit so 'n Kunststoffstreifen gegen das Klappern mitliefern!
> Anhang anzeigen 199927




ja da hast Du recht, aber nur im ersten Moment......oder befindet sich in deiner Gabel kein Öl für die Schmierung......weißte doch, "wer gut schmiert der gut fährt äh.... federt "  .....Fett raus Öl rein und keine Folie klebt mehr


----------



## CrossX (8. Dezember 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es für die Hardcore-Rider immernoch die Möglichkeit, die Absenkung rauszuhauen, einen zweiten Luftkolben einzusetzen und die Kiste auf Dual-Air zu trimmen. Dann passt die Kennlinie mit Sicherheit und die Gabel wird sogar leichter. Der Verntildekel oben könnte bleiben.
> 
> Dual-Air ist m.E. sowieso die beste Luftfeder, weil man damit wirklich ein hervorragendes Setup finden kann.
> 
> ...



Aber welche Luftkartusche willste da reinpacken? 
Ich würd auch gerne was gegen das durchsacken machen, aber so ein Umbau auf Coil find ich auch nicht wirklich prickelnd.


----------



## ollo (8. Dezember 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich las mal was davon, aber irgendwie ist das im sande verlaufen. wird wohl der aufwand zu gross sein für




wenn Du den Umbau der Duro von Helmchen meinst, keine Sorge, ist alles noch in der Mache, ist ja auch meine Gabel die er da Umbaut und Momentan testet......na ja,  vielleicht nicht gerade jetzt bei dem Schnee.  freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt mit der Modifizierten Duro und wenn er das so sensationell  hin bekommt wie die Abstimmung für meinen Roco ist die Vorfreude auf die Bike Attack um so größer


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## DH-Luza (8. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Mannmann was fürn Gedöns um diese Billiggabel. Kauft euch mal was Ordentliches.
> [...]



Hab' ich doch... - z.B. 'ne Lyrik Air, auf U-Turn umgebaut! 

Und 'ne 160er MAGURA Wotan... - auch auf U-Turn u. 180mm umgebaut , obwohl's mir hier echt schwer viel, deren wirklich gute Federwegs-Absenkung vom Lenker aus, also deren FCR, rauszuschmeißen und gegen 'ne U-Turn Feder zu tauschen! 
Die Gabel fährt sich jetzt echt klasse, also bei Kälte, Wärme, Dreck u. Schlamm, braucht kaum noch Wartung (kein Öl mehr auf den Luftkolben), spricht, dank gelber U-Turnfeder super sensibel an und sackt kein bisschen mehr durch...- perfekt!  Wie gesagt: nur um's FCR ist's schade!  

Bin also langsam zum "U-Turn-Umbau-Experten" avanciert!  
Was liegt da also näher, auch die Durolux umzubauen?

Braucht noch einer 'ne U-Turn-Feder in medium (rot)? Hab' noch eine über...! 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, was ihr mit dem Durchsacken meint
> - meine sackt nicht durch, federt schön straff und schluckt alles weg und rauscht auch nicht mehr durch. Nur manchmal ist sie ein wenig hibbelig, kein Wunder bei der Dämpfungseinheit.



Wie lautet Dein Nick?  Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass wir schon darüber sprachen! Ok, wenn Du die Durolux mit 6 bar (oder mehr) beaufschlagst und die Hälfte der Luftkammer mit Elastomeren vollpackst, klar, dann rauscht sie nicht mehr so durch! Von einem sensiblen Ansprechen, gar, dass sie sich aus geringer Höhe fallend, schmatzend am Boden festsaugt, wie das 'ne ordentliche Longtravel-Forkel machen sollte, ist sie dann aber meilenweit entfernt! 
Logisch auch , dass die bei so'nem Luftdruck über die Wurzeln hoppelt!


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann sehn wir mal wer bei der TBA schneller unten ist, du mit Helmchens Kartusche oder ich mit meinem Elastomer als Luftkammerverkleinerung  ...
> 
> Mannmann was fürn Gedöns um diese Billiggabel. Kauft euch mal was Ordentliches. Gibt doch jetzt die Fox 180 Talas, die hat garüberhauptnichtkeine Progressionsprobleme.
> 
> ...




na Du natürlich, ich bin Alt, fast Blind und zieh das Bein nach und fahr so langsam Bergab das ich fast in der Zeit zurück Reise......ob man mit der gepimpten Gabel schneller ist  

....auch wenn sie billig / preiswert ist, kommt sie von den Steifigkeitswerten fast an eine Totem ran (wenn sich die Freeride da mal nicht wieder vermessen hat), warum nicht ein bisschen Performance Verbesserung. Bisher fand ich sie auch gut, bis ich die Boxxer von Helmchen gefahren bin (die er umgebaut hat) und die Duro soll ähnlich gut werden........für den Preis einer Fox, kaufe ich mir lieber ne Duro und fahre noch 9 Tage nach Leogang inkl. Halbpension  

Egal wir sehen uns dann bei der TBA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (10. Dezember 2010)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber welche Luftkartusche willste da reinpacken?
> Ich würd auch gerne was gegen das durchsacken machen, aber so ein Umbau auf Coil find ich auch nicht wirklich prickelnd.



Die gleiche. Es muss möglich sein, die Absenkung gegen einen Luftkolben zu tauschen und oben im Deckel ein normales Ventil zu setzen. Dann könnte man die Gabel wie eine Dual-Air abstimmen.

Das wäre natürlich nur etwas für Leute, die erstens eher Abfahrtsorientiert sind und zweitens, die Absenkung wirklich nicht brauchen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza, dein Engargement in Ehren, der neue Stack der HS-Druckstufe ist gar nicht mal so blöd. Nachteil - die schlechte Zugstufe rührst du nicht an.
Da hilft nur noch ein neuer Kolben. Beim TAD Modell (welches eine andere Kartusche zur Dämpfung hat) hilft dämpfungsseitig nur noch Rausreißen und Ersetzen.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Weihnachten rennt der Prototyp. *Yippie*


----------



## Peter-S (14. Dezember 2010)

Wenn man euch so hört, könnte man meinen, dass man die Gabel "ungetunt" fast nicht fahren kann...

Ich suche eine Endurogabel und bin am recherchieren. Ist der Kartuschenumbau schwierig oder spezielles Werkzeug notwendig?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## juh (14. Dezember 2010)

die durolux ist auch gut fahrbar, wenn man sie nicht tuned bis zum anschlag. wenn man den thread hier mitliest, bekommt man leicht den eindruck, dass man mit dieser gabel nicht fahren kann. das kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

folgender schwächen sollte man sich bewusst sein:

- undefinierte zugstufe bei grober gangart:
passiert mir nur im downhill (parkeinsatz, z.b. todtnau und lac blanc) an schnellen tagen, an denen ich willenlos fahre. manchmal fühlt es sich so an als ob die gabel nach einer serie sehr grober schläge kurz keine zugstufe hat.

- wegsacken in steilem gelände bzw. an stufen / wenig druckstufendämpfung:
lässt sich meiner meinung über eine penible einstellung der luftdrücke (=federhärte) in einen vertretbaren bereich bringen. das ansprechen leidet darunter etwas, die gabel funktioniert trotzdem absolut unauffällig. ich fahre bei knapp 75kg lebendgewicht nie weniger als 6,5bar in der hauptkammer, im bikepark gehe ich auf etwa 7bar. so dengelt nix durch und das wegsacken ist kein thema mehr.
bei anderen durolüxen erlebe ich häufig, dass die auf perfektes ansprechen abgestimmt sind und leute mit etwa meinem gewicht 5bar oder weniger fahren. da find ich das wegsacken auch nervig.
meine astimmung geht natürlich aufs ansprechverhalten, trotzdem leide ich beim fahren nicht an einer zu harten federgabel.
schöner wäre es natürlich zweifelsohne, gutes ansprechverhalten und erträgliches wegsacken durch eine gute und definierte druckstufe zu haben.
so wie die gabel kommt, muss man die luftdrücke penibel einstellen bis man einen kompromiss zwischen ansprechen unddurchsacken findet. das ist frickelei, bei mir machen zwei bis drei pumpenhübe den unterschied. die sehe ich auf dem manometer meiner pumpe nicht...

- die gabel benötigt schmierung, sonst leidet das ansprechen merklich.
entweder: die oft erwähnte technik, dass man das casting abschraubt (das ist wirklich einfach!) und 10 bis 20ml öl einfüllt. zuschrauben, fertig. ich mach das nicht mehr so, weil die gabel so aussieht wie eine alte boxxer nach einem jahr: man hat unglaublich viel öl an den standrohren (mir lief das bei 10ml teilweise das casting runter. ich musste im bikepark nach jeder abfahrt die standrohre abwischen). nach einem halben jahr im sommer hatte ich unten im casting außerdem einen eindrucksvollen bodensatz aus staub und öl.
meine lösung: ich hab ein butterfly (son ding zum blutabnehmen), an das ich eine spritze mit öl gehängt habe. vorm fahren geh ich mit der nadel unter die staubabstreifer, feder ein paarmal durch und wische den rest ab. 
kein gesiffe innen und außen.

fazit: downhill und "großes" freeriden sind nur bedingt was für diese gabel. meine werde deswegen nach 2 1/2 jahren ersetzen, wenn ich mir eine lyric rc2 leisten kann. 
suntour spezifiziert die durolux aber auch für enduro - da funtioniert sie meiner meinung nach aber absolut zufriedenstellend mit o.g. nachteilen. dafür ist sie günstig. ich hatte seit ich meine durolux verwende, wenig stress mit der gabel: 
- am anfang musste ich locktite auf das gewinde des linken topcaps machen, nicht rauesdreht). ich hab die schrauben des castings ebenfalls mit locktite gesichert. die verarbeitungsqualität hat sich erheblich verbessert - ich weiß nicht, ob man das bei den neuren gabeln auch noch machen muss.
- bei den alten gabeln hat sich der zugstufenknopf losgedreht, wenn man den nicht mit irgendeinem band festgeklebt hat. die neuen (ab 2009) knöpfe tun das nicht mehr.
- einmal luftverlust aus der hauptkammer. ventileinsatz war locker.

ich finde, dass die durolux eine faire gabel ist.


grüße, jörg


----------



## Peter-S (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jörg, vielen Dank für den tollen "Erfahrungsbericht". Das ist mal eine Ansage 

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Lyrik, Durolux, Wotan und Talas und kann micht so recht entscheiden. Ich fahre eher Touren "mit teilweise ruppigen Abschnitten".. und brauche für Steilstücke eine Absenkung.

Was ich so mitbekommen habe, sieht die Faktenlage so aus:

Lyrik 2-Step
++ Funktion allgemein 
++ super Ansprechverhalten
+ gute Perfomance
o Gewicht rd. 2,4 Kg
o Preis

Durolux TAD
++ Funktion allgemein 
+ Ansprechverhalten
+ "ausbaufähig"
+ gute Perfomance
- Gewicht rd. 2,6 Kg
++ Preis

Wotan
++ Funktion allgemein 
++ super Ansprechverhalten
+ gute Perfomance
-- Gewicht rd. 2,7 Kg
o Preis

Talas RLC
++ Funktion allgemein
o  Ansprechverhalten
+  Perfomance
++ Gewicht rd. 2,3 Kg
-- Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jörg,

Du hast die Pros u. Cons der Gabel wirklich gut beschrieben! 
Darf ich dennoch eine leichte Kritik äußern? 

Du schreibst:



juh schrieb:


> [...]
> - wegsacken in steilem gelände bzw. an stufen / wenig druckstufendämpfung:
> lässt sich meiner meinung über eine penible einstellung der luftdrücke (=federhärte) in einen vertretbaren bereich bringen. das ansprechen leidet darunter etwas, die gabel funktioniert trotzdem absolut unauffällig. ich fahre bei knapp 75kg lebendgewicht nie weniger als 6,5bar in der hauptkammer, im bikepark gehe ich auf etwa 7bar. so dengelt nix durch und das wegsacken ist kein thema mehr.
> [...]



Das ist aber typisch für eine Luftgabel mit (zu?) flacher Kennlinie, der man über einen (viel) zu hohen Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer das Durchsacken abgewöhnen will! 
Ich (90kg ohne Panzer etc.) hab bei uns im lokalen Forst auf meiner schnellen, aber dennoch nicht steilen(!) Wurzelstrecke den Test gemacht:
@ 4bar bügelt die Durolux bei offener RCA-Kartusche alles souverän weg! In Steilstücken oder bei starkem Bremsen rauscht sie so, logisch,  aber hoffnungslos durch den Federweg... - vom Droppen ins Flat einmal ganz abgesehen! 
Erhöht man jetzt den Druck auf "Deine" 7 bar, ist das sensible Ansprechen der Gabel eigentlich futsch, was Du ja auch schreibst,  und auf dem Wurzeltrail wird sie dermaßen nervös, dass man sich echt konzentrieren muss... - von der Zugstufengeschichte, die Du richtig beschrieben hast, dann einmal ganz abgesehen!
Der Grund dafür liegt ja auch auf der Hand: Bei 7bar ist die Gabel dermaßen vorgespannt, quasi so, als würde man die Feder eines Stahlfederdämpfers unnötig stark vorspannen, dass deren Kennlinie überhaupt nicht mehr durch Null geht! Man benötigt schon rel. viel Kraft, damit die Gabel überhaupt die ersten Milimeter einfedert! 
Die kräftigen Negativstahlfedern der Durolux verhindern dies zwar etwas, aber eben ungenügend! 
Ergebnis: Das eigentlich sehr sensible Ansprechverhalten, was die Durolux ja auszeichnet, ist dahin!
So, also @ 7bar, hoppelt sie nur noch über Wurzeln und fängt an zu springen! Bei Deinen vergleichsweise geringen 75kg Lebendgewicht muß dass ja noch dramatischer sein!  

Nimmt man nun beispielsweise eine Lyrik Coil, womöglich mit zu weicher Feder für's eigene Körpergewicht, merkt man ganz, ganz deutlich den Unterschied!
Wie entspannt bügelt man damit über den verblockten Trail, ohne dass die Gabel an Steilstücken zuviel Federweg freigeben würde!

Aber ok, bei dem fairen Preis, für welchen die Durolux angeboten wird, Unterlack-Decals und die gut funzende Q-Lock-Steckachse inbegriffen, sollte man vielleicht nicht soooo kritisch sein! 

Ich würde den Leuten dann aber eher zur 160mm Version raten und die Gabel dann im gemäßigten Mittelgebirge und weniger im steilen Bikepark nutzen!


----------



## juh (14. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich dennoch eine leichte Kritik äußern?



für das äußern anderer eindrücke ist ein forum doch da. solang sich das nicht rechthaberei und pöbelei auswächst, kann jeder liebend gerne meine sicht der dinge in frage stellen. ich durfte schon das ein- oder andere mal von dieser institution profitieren - nämlich dann, wenn ich manche sachen, auf die ich von alleine nie gekommen wäre, ausprobiert hab. also: keine falsche scheu 

vorneweg: ich hab ne durolux tad. vielleicht verhält die sich anders als die rca - wobei ja beide (zu) wenig druckstufe mitbekommen zu haben scheinen.

trotz meiner vergleichsweise "astronomischen" drücke, habe ich eben nicht das gefühl, dass die gabel nicht geht. die funktioniert. und nicht ein bisschen, sondern gut (wobei halt ne lyric auf einem anderen niveau liegt).
im stand drückt sich meine durolux grauenhaft. im fahrbetrieb habe ich aber nicht das gefühl, dass sie ihren dienst nicht tut. auch auf wurzelstücken oder in steinfeldern funktioniert die. hätte ich das gefühl, die gabel springt/hoppelt, hätte ich die erheblich früher ersetzt - ich hab die damals eigentlich als zwischen-ersatzgabel bekommen und war fest der überzeugung "die kann nix".

möglicherweise hat der benötigte druck noch mit anderen faktoren zu tun - z.b. buchsen o.ä.

auf jeden fall wundere ich mich selbst darüber, dass ich die gabel so "hart" fahre und das okay finde.
mein eindruck ist der: mit luftdruck lässt sich in maßen das wegsacken verhindern. der grat zum holzigen ansprechen ist aber schmal. mit frickelei kann man aber eine zufriedenstellende lösung hinbekommen...

p.s.:
noch was: die absenkung bei der tad-durolux ist wirklich angenehm. ich hab die "baumschubser-methode" angewendet. dabei wird die feder im linken gabelholm soweit gekürzt wie man die gabel tiefer absenken können will. macht bei mir 115-180mm. das ist etwas, was kein anderer hersteller (selbst mit aufwand) bieten kann.

ein fest wie ich die zeit anders nutzen kann, wenn ich einen vortrag machen soll...


----------



## sap (14. Dezember 2010)

inwiefern hängt die dämpfung denn vom fahrergewicht ab?
ist das durchrauschen vielleicht weniger stark, wenn man die gabel aufgrund des eigengewichts sowieso mit höherem druck fahren muss?
also ich bin/war mit meiner nicht unzufrieden (160er tad), aber wird bald in einen neuen rahmen verbaut und dann muss ich nochmal sehen. das ding is halt, dass mir irgendwie der vergleich zu anderen gabeln fehlt...hatte mal eine stahl-pike, weil die vom ansprechverhalten ja auch so gelobt wird, aber die war trotz schwarzer feder mit mir definitiv überfordert. das war so weich, das war nix für mich. von dem her fällt mir das urteil zu durchsacken vs. unsensibel an meiner gabel immer bisschen schwer; langsames rebound konnte ich noch nachvollziehen, das wurde mit anderem öl aber tatsächlich n bisschen besser


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## juh (14. Dezember 2010)

jawoll! arbeitsverweigerung geht weiter!



			
				cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Gabel, die sehr linear ist, sackt doch nicht durch. Sie rauscht (wenn schlecht gedämpft) durch den Federweg.



hm, das ist glaub ich eine frage der nomeklatur. das ergebnis ist im endeffekt das selbe: die "mitte" ist schlecht nutzbar -wenns gelände steiler wird, umso stärker. man hängt zu schnell im federwegsende und hat dann kaum noch reserven.

das lufkammervolumen kann man verkleinern, sicherlich bringt das auch was. allerdings hab ich die gabel mit tad - mir ist noch nicht klar wie ich das sinnvoll machen sollte, ohne die absenkung zu verlieren oder zumindest zu behindern.



			
				cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Zugstufe, die manchmal hohl zieht: 3.5bar Druck müssen sein, sonst schäumt das Öl bis zur Zugstufennadel, wenns warm wird - vermute ich. Ausserdem ist das Ding strömungstechnisch wohl nicht das Optimum. Besser als Motioncontrol ists aber.



ich fahr in der luftkammer den maximaldruck von 5,irgendwas bar. unter 3,5 bar isses wirklich grausam, da funktioniert an der gabel wirklich gar nix mehr.



			
				sap schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern hängt die dämpfung denn vom fahrergewicht ab?


schwererer fahrer --> mehr luftdruck --> größere kraft nötig, um die gabel zu komprimieren, diese höhere kraft wird dann auch gespeichert. die gabel federt bei höherem druck schneller aus, man braucht mehr dämpfung um die gleiche ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu erhalten. schwerere leute mit härterer feder brauchen idr mehr zugstufe.



			
				sap schrieb:
			
		

> ist das durchrauschen vielleicht weniger stark, wenn man die gabel aufgrund des eigengewichts sowieso mit höherem druck fahren muss?


woohoo, gute frage. eher nicht, die druckstufe ist immer noch schwach, der luftdruck erhöht ja quasi die federhärte. ob sich irgendwas am luftvolumen ändert?!
du müsstest etwas mehr druck als nötig fahren - so wie ichs tu (das "etwas" ist wohl relativ zu sehen), dass sie gabel nicht zu sehr einfedert.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## sap (14. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich versteh das mit dem Durchsacken immer noch nicht: Eine Gabel, die sehr linear ist, sackt doch nicht durch. Sie rauscht (wenn schlecht gedämpft) durch den Federweg.


ich versuche mal ahnungslos mitzuquatschen und zu verstehen:
ist durchsacken und durch den federweg rauschen nicht das gleiche? 
also ich hatte unter ansprechverhalten meist vor allem die ersten paar cm des federwegs verstanden, dass die gabel eben überhaupt aktiv anfängt zu arbeiten.
dann kann es eben vorkommen, dass zwar das losbrechmoment zwar gut ist, die gabel also auch bei kleinen schlägen bereits reagiert (oder eben viele kleine schläge -> wurzeltrail), dafür dann aber durch den federweg durchrauscht, da zu wenig druck auf der federseite ist (und die dämpfung das durchrauschen eben zulässt)
endprogression wäre dann der letzte punkt, um eine gabel zu charakterisieren....
liege ich da mit meinem verständnis aufm holzweg? (sorry, geht ein bisschen von der durolux weg; versuche nur meine mangelnde erfahrung zu komensieren  )


----------



## noco (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann die Erfahrung von @juh weitestgehend bestätigen, obwohl ich die RCA fahre.
Auch bei mir sollte sie eine Übergangslösung sein, bis ich meine Marzocchi 66sl wieder hab.
Nach der ersten Fahrt auf dem Hometrail - nix krasses - war ich erschrocken wie bescheiden sie funktioniert.

Dann gings bald mal auf ne Bergtour mit den typischen Fels/Steinstufen und steileren  Abfahrten.....
Und jetzt kommts: hab die Gabel vorher auch auf ca. 6 bar aufgepumpt siehe da - auf einmal ging sie so wie ich mir das erhofft hatte.
 Kein Durchsacken, schön straff und das schlechtere Ansprechen hab ich gar nicht bemerkt!

Was anderes ist es dann aber auf ebenen (Wurzel)-Trails, da merkt man das schon - ich hab mich dran gewöhnt und es stört mich nicht mehr besonders.
Ich hab noch nicht das Bedürfnis gehabt die Gabel zu öffnen - anscheinend ist sie jetzt vom Werk aus besser geschmiert/geölt.
 Anfangs hatte ich nämlich auch die Standrohre ziemlich versifft, aber das legte sich mit der Zeit.
Hab die Gabel ungefähr jetzt seit 4 Monaten und benutz das Rad nicht soo häufig - heute hat sie mir bei -5° übrigens ganz gut gefallen....
Ah ja, mein Gewicht noch: um die 70 netto

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## sap (14. Dezember 2010)

juh schrieb:


> jawoll! arbeitsverweigerung geht weiter!


Dito...ganz schlimm grad, hab bald prüfungen 



juh schrieb:


> schwerere leute mit härterer feder brauchen idr mehr zugstufe.


also ich hatte vor allem auch die langsame=geringe zugstufe bemerkt...was auf schnellen wurzeltrails eben auch störend sein kann.
druckstufengeschwindigkeit ist da natürlich auch relevant...
können wir uns darauf "einigen", dass der durolux beides fehlt?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (14. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:
			
		

> langsame=geringe zugstufe



langsames ausfedern kommt durch viel dämpfung. hohe zugstufe=langsames ausfedern.

das wurde hier im thread von vielen beklagt. kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen - dürfte aber bei meinen drücken kein großes wunder sein. außerdem fahr ich die zugstufe immer eher langsam.


----------



## sap (14. Dezember 2010)

sorry, wenn ich hier rumspame, aber es macht mehr spaß, hier was zu lernen als in meinen germanistik unterlagen 
kommt langsames ausfedern wirklich durch zu viel dämpfung? weil dann könnte eine gabel ja nicht zugleich langsame zugstufe UND langsame/schlecht arbeitende druckstufe haben, oder?
soweit ich mich entsinne, ist ja der fluss des öls ein anderer bei zugstufe und druckstufe - oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Dezember 2010)

ein fahrwerk in dem druck- und zugstufe wirklich zu 100% unabhängig voneinander arbeiten und sich nicht gegenseitig beeinflussen ist quasi das perpetuum mobile der fahrwerkbaus...

ergo, das beste aus dem machen was man hat. Ich werde, dann wenn´s wieder warm wird, einige versuche mit meiner gabel starten. habe zwar nicht wirklich das problem des durchsackens (zumindest nicht in dem umfang wie es hier den anschein macht) aber ich will sehen welche massnahmen zu welchen ergebnissen führen.

zum einen werd ich mir die RCA-dämpferkartusche besorgen und einbauen und dann eventuell am Volumen der Federkartusche arbeiten. Aber eins nach dem anderen. Um auch zu wissen was passiert.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Dezember 2010)

So, mein Fräser hat meine neuen Kolben für die TAD fertig.
ich werde wohl ab Montag beginnen die Gabel umzubauen.

Originalkolben fliegt raus und weicht einem High-Flow Kolben für zweikanalige Zugstufe / Druckstufe, selbstredend shimbasiert.
Ich freu mich jetzt schon auf den Abstimmungsmarathon.  Dazu werde ich schauen das ich die Dämpfung evakuiert kriege.

Details sobald das Ding rennt... ...und funktioniert.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: @rans0m andy - Ein Crossover an der Zugstufennadel kann auch Vorteile haben.


----------



## Up&Down (17. Dezember 2010)

Kann die Nachteile der Durolux bestätigen. Habe den Vergleich zur Totem Coil. Die Durolux verbraucht bei vernünftigem Sag von 30% auf gleicher Strecke viel mehr Federweg als die lineare Totem und sackt entsprechend bei Stufen und Drops weg. Mehr Luftdruck um das zu vermeiden verdirbt das Ansprechen.

Allerdings ist sie bei geringem Druck am Ende immer noch ausreichend progressiv, um nicht durchzuschlagen.

Ein Wechsel auf RCA hat leider auch nicht viel gebracht, wenn der so eingestellt war, dass er wirkte (gegen das Wegsacken), war die Gabel ebenfalls entsprechend unsensibel.

Ein sinnvoller Einsatzbereich ist daher das schnelle Abfahren in grobem Gelände (Wurzelfelder, verblockt etc.), wenn Stufen und Drops keine große Rolle spielen. Also eher was fürs Leichtenduro, das nicht in den Park muss.

Fazit: Fahren kann man damit, aber sie ist halt leider doch eine Budget-Gabel mit klaren Nachteilen.


----------



## DH-Luza (17. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> [...]
> Das ist aber typisch für eine Luftgabel mit (zu?) flacher Kennlinie, der man über einen (viel) zu hohen Luftdruck in der Hauptkammer das Durchsacken abgewöhnen will!
> Ich (90kg ohne Panzer etc.) hab bei uns im lokalen Forst auf meiner schnellen, aber dennoch nicht steilen(!) Wurzelstrecke den Test gemacht:
> @ 4bar bügelt die Durolux bei offener RCA-Kartusche alles souverän weg! In Steilstücken oder bei starkem Bremsen rauscht sie so, logisch,  aber hoffnungslos durch den Federweg... - vom Droppen ins Flat einmal ganz abgesehen!
> ...







Up&Down schrieb:


> Kann die Nachteile der Durolux bestätigen. Habe den Vergleich zur Totem Coil. Die Durolux verbraucht bei vernünftigem Sag von 30% auf gleicher Strecke viel mehr Federweg als die lineare Totem und sackt entsprechend bei Stufen und Drops weg. Mehr Luftdruck um das zu vermeiden verdirbt das Ansprechen.
> 
> Allerdings ist sie bei geringem Druck am Ende immer noch ausreichend progressiv, um nicht durchzuschlagen.
> 
> ...





noco schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann gings bald mal auf ne Bergtour mit den typischen Fels/Steinstufen und steileren  Abfahrten.....
> Und jetzt kommts: hab die Gabel vorher auch auf ca. 6 bar aufgepumpt siehe da - auf einmal ging sie so wie ich mir das erhofft hatte.
> Kein Durchsacken, schön straff und das schlechtere Ansprechen hab ich gar nicht bemerkt!
> ...



Ja, so sieht das wohl wohl leider aus, denn wir, also alles Besitzer einer "RCA", kommen ja scheinbar zu einem ähnlichen Fahreindruck! 

Aber letztlich betrifft das irgendwo alle luftgefederten Gabeln... von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen! Auch eine RS Totem Solo Air federt z.B. oben am Anfang des steilen Trails ein, und unten dann das erste Mal wieder aus... - also sofern man sie nicht durch viel zu hohen Luftdruck "totgepumpt" hat!

"XCler" oder Racer mögen ein solch hartes Setup mögen, ich aber nicht!
Meine Federung soll sich "schmatzend" am Boden festsaugen, wenn man das Rad aus geringer Höhe fallen läßt, aber dennoch nicht durch den Federweg rauschen oder durchschlagen!
Nimmt man daher eine eher zu weiche Feder - ergo: viel Sag - und wählt eine höhere, straffe Highspeed-Druckstufe (sofern man diese einstellen kann), ist man in der Lage, sich an ein entsprechendes Setup heranzutasten... - CXfahrer hat's richtig erklärt!

Ich persönlich bin daher eigentlich wieder zur Stahlfeder für Gabel und Dämpfer zurückgekehrt! Luftgabeln u./o. -dämpfer lassen sich zwar prima an das jeweilige Fahrergewicht und die Strecke abstimmen, sparen mitunter ordentlich Gewicht, aber die Performance einer Stahlfeder erreichen diese i.d.R. nicht!

Wie gesagt: Wir reden hier ja nicht über XC-Racer, die ganz andere Ansprüche an ihrer Federung stellen, sondern über Longtravel-SC-Forken der Gravity-Fraktion...!


----------



## el saltamontes (17. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Aber letztlich betrifft das irgendwo alle luftgefederten Gabeln... von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen! Auch eine RS Totem Solo Air federt z.B. oben am Anfang des steilen Trails ein, und unten dann das erste Mal wieder aus... - also sofern man sie nicht durch viel zu hohen Luftdruck "totgepumpt" hat!



Ich war ja auch von den gleichen Probleme geplagt. Hätte sich das Verhalten durch einen Ölwechsel oder ein einfaches Tuning wesentlich verbessern lassen, würde ich wohl immer noch dir Duro fahren. Aber der Tuning-Aufwand überschreitet bei weitem meine feinmechanischen Fähigkeiten. So bin ich zur neuen TALAS gewechselt, die nun super funktioniert (kostet aber auch ein wenig mehr). Gute Sache dabei: meine Duro gibts nun zu kaufen (siehe Sig)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2010)

Hat von euch einer einen Tipp, wie ich die RCA 160 bei ca. 100 Kilo Systemgewicht (  ) abstimme? Bisher habe ich etwas weniger wie 5 Bar drin und drei Klicks RCA. Beim Bunnyhop im Flat mit provozierter VR-Landung schaffe ich es auf 157mm FW.

Da momentan Schnee liegt, kann ich noch nix über die Trailperformance sagen. Was wird mich eurer Erfahrung nach mir meinem Setup erwarteten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (17. Dezember 2010)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen Lyrik, Durolux, Wotan und Talas und kann micht so recht entscheiden. Ich fahre eher Touren "mit teilweise ruppigen Abschnitten".. und brauche für Steilstücke eine Absenkung.



Zwischen der Durolux und einer Fox Talas liegen Welten. Kenne beide, habe die Durolux wg. der 180 mm gekauft als es noch keine 180er Talas gab. Im Vergleich geht die Talas mit 160 mm genauso gut wie die Durolux mit 180 mm. Nur wenn ich heftige Wurzelstrecken oder grobes Geröll habe, profitiere ich von den 2 cm mehr Federweg. Aber auch nur wenn die Gabel weich abgestimmt ist, und dann sackt sie wie oft genug hier beschrieben bei Drops und Stufen durch.

Daher sind diese Produkte keine Alternativen. Nur wenn das Geld der limitierende Faktor ist, käme die Durolux überhaupt in Frage (jetzt wo es 180er Talas gibt ).

Wenn dann Talas gegen Lyrik. Und das ist schon fast wieder Geschmackssache. Daher wäre meine Wahl die Lyrik, die goldenen Standrohre der neuen Fox mag ich nicht, die ebenso goldenen Preise muss ich nicht zahlen.


----------



## noco (17. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> .....Ich persönlich bin daher eigentlich wieder zur Stahlfeder für Gabel und Dämpfer zurückgekehrt....



Titanfeder ist auch nicht schlecht! 
Am andern Radl hab ich halt diese 66 ti Marzocchi drin und den Diverse Dueler Dämpfer - will beides nie wieder hergeben und ich geh nie mehr fremd - ehrlich, ich schwör! 

Gruss,
Bernd

PS:
Aber die Durolux ist ne brauchbare Ersatzgabel und auch schön zum Basteln wenn man will


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Dezember 2010)

So, meine neuen Kolben ist da.
Shims sind in der Post (musste dafür gewisse Maße noch ein wenig aufstocken), ab Weihnachten ca. gehts hier in den Abstimmungsmarathon. Falls der Mist dann funktioniert wie er soll, geb ich nochmal Rückmeldung und Fotos.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (22. Dezember 2010)

da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Dezember 2010)

Gleich im Voraus eine Entschuldigung, die Gabel wird 15g schwerer. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Dezember 2010)

skandal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (22. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Gleich im Voraus eine Entschuldigung, die Gabel wird 15g schwerer.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



das war nicht abgemacht......schei...e .......kommt der Lack halt runter


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Dezember 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> das war nicht abgemacht......schei...e .......kommt der Lack halt runter



Tja Ollo, dann gibts wohl keine Pasta mehr von mir.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Ollo war so frei mir (s)eine Lux zum Spielen zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## DH-Luza (23. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.: Ollo war so frei mir (s)eine Lux zum Spielen zur Verfügung zu stellen.



Hi "Lord Stefan" 

welche Lux fährt Ollo eigentlich, 'ne TAD oder schon 'ne RCA?...- "hab' das gerade nicht mehr auf dem Schirm"!
Oder anders gefragt: Hast Du vor, entsprechende Kolben auch für die RCA-Kartusche (also für Zug- u. Druckstufe) anzubieten?

Wird es später also evtl. auch eine modifizierte RCA-Kartusche, tuned bei LH  geben , oder evtl. sogar einen über Dich käuflichen Umbau-Kit für die RCA?  'Wär' natürlich was!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Hi "Lord Stefan"
> 
> welche Lux fährt Ollo eigentlich, 'ne TAD oder schon 'ne RCA?...- "hab' das gerade nicht mehr auf dem Schirm"!
> Oder anders gefragt: Hast Du vor, entsprechende Kolben auch für die RCA-Kartusche (also für Zug- u. Druckstufe) anzubieten?
> ...



Ollo fährt die TAD und ich mach da schon was sauberes draus.
Externe Verstellung von Rampup und Lowspeed-Zugstufe.
Rest geb ich intern per Shims vor, natürlich nicht irgendwie sondern sauberst gestacked und abgestimmt (und wenn ich eins kann, dann das). Merke: nur weil kein Einsteller da, heißt noch lange nicht keine Druckstufe. Das heißt nur das ihr da nix dran rumfuhrwerken dürft 

Wird ne ziemliche No-Nonsense Konstruktion, aka Automobilstoßdämpfer. 

RCA hatte ich noch keine in der Hand, aber wenn mir einer eine zur Verfügung stellen will, dann falle ich da gern drüber her.  (aber erst wenn ich mit der TAD fertig bin)

Kommerzieller Vertrieb ist nicht geplant, aber erstmal schauen obs funktioniert und wie die Resonanz im Forum ist. Vielleicht lass ich mich ja zu ner Kleinstserie überreden.

Noch warte ich auf die Shims, hatte in den relevanten Maßen zu wenig im Haus. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## accutrax (23. Dezember 2010)

ein duro optimierung von helmchentuned wäre jedenfalls klasse....

gruss accu


----------



## Sir Galahad (23. Dezember 2010)

@Lord Helmchen

OK, ich wäre an Kleinserienshimmung interessiert - würde die Durolux dann solange noch behalten und ihr eine 2. Chance geben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Keine Angst - ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Mit ein wenig Glück gibts vor Silvester Bilder damit ihr seht worauf ihr da überhaupt wartet.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2010)

das was ich an Zeichnung und Bildern gesehen habe, lässt gutes vermuten..... ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich das Stefan die Duro ordentlich abgestimmt bekommt........den Roco den er für mich angepasst hat, war genau nach dem ersten Umbau so wie ich haben wollte 


Stefan, ist der Vorbau angekommen ????


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi Ollo, ja, der Vorbau ist angekommen. Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die M8x1 Verschlussmuttern und die Shims. Wenn beides da ist kann ich ja schonmal anfangen etwas zusammen zu stecken.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...



Falls Du noch ne weitere Dämpferkartusche zum Üben oder was auch immer brauchst, ich hab noch die alte mit der zu langsamen Zugstufe daheim rumliegen. 

Nur für den Fall ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls Du noch ne weitere Dämpferkartusche zum Üben oder was auch immer brauchst, ich hab noch die alte mit der zu langsamen Zugstufe daheim rumliegen.
> 
> Nur für den Fall ...



Durch so eine (danke an Decolocsta) kam die erste Idee, das mit Ollo beschnackt und schon hatte ich eine Gabel im Haus.

Ich warte wie gesagt nur noch auf Kleinteile (sollen laut UPS am 27.12. da sein), dann gehts in den Prototypenbau.

Nebenher mach ich noch ein Midvalve für die 32mm Boxxer und, ach ja, ein Rennteam hab ich auch noch mit Dämpfern zu versorgen.

Sein wir ehrlich, die Arbeit geht mir nicht aus, aber auf die RCA hätte ich schon noch Lust.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Dezember 2010)

rca kartusche oder komplett?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Durch so eine (danke an Decolocsta) kam die erste Idee, das mit Ollo beschnackt und schon hatte ich eine Gabel im Haus.
> 
> Ich warte wie gesagt nur noch auf Kleinteile (sollen laut UPS am 27.12. da sein), dann gehts in den Prototypenbau.
> 
> ...



Ist nur ein Angebot, und bei mir in der Garage liegt die eh nur rum.


----------



## DH-Luza (23. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na ich bin mal gespannt wie du das mit diesem Plastiknuppiventil löst.



"Plastenuppel"? Wie, die "TAD" hat das auch?  Wo?
Also bei 'nem klassischen (Druckstufen-)Kolben braucht man so eine eigenwillige Lösung nicht, da die gegenüberliegende Seite bzw. "Rückfluss-Bohrungen" ja via echtem Shim und Feder geschlossen werden... - warte:

Plaste(nuppi)ventil der RCA-Druckstufe:



Kolben in. klassischer Bauweise
(hier aber ein Zugstufenkolben):


Links ist das Rückfluss-Shim (mit flacher Feder) und rechts sind die Zugstufenshims zu sehen! Man erkennt auch schön, wie aufwendig dieser Kolben - hier: derjenige einer Zugstufe - gefräst ist und das 3 der jeweils 6 Känäle leicht erhaben sind (auf der anderen Seite verhält es sich ähnlich)! Nur so kann man überhaupt erst einen Shim-Stack verbauen, da ansonsten das Öl nicht hin- u. zurückfließen kann!
Durch 3 Kanäle fließt das Öl durch die Zugstufenshims auf der einen Seite, während die anderen 3 Kanäle der anderen Seite via einzelnem Shim + Feder verschlossen werden - beim Einfedern öffnet dieses Shim, die Zugstufenshims liegen nun an, und das Öl fließt durch die jetzt geöffneten 3 anderen Kanäle!
"Reguliert" wird das alles hier meist über einen Bypass/ freien Querschnitt, welcher durch ein Nadelventil vergrößert oder verkleinert wird! Idealerweise ist der Shimstack aber schon so gewählt, dass das Öl auch durch diesen Stack fließt und nicht (nur) durch die Bypassbohrung!

Btw: Das Öl wird übrigens nicht durch den etwa verschlossenen Zugstufenkolben durch die obere Druckstufe (z.B. Mission Control) "geschoben", sondern der Kolben selbst, inklusive seiner Stange, benötigen Raum und verdrängen das Öl, wodurch es quasi durch die Druckstufe "ausweichen" muss! Das klappt aber nur, wenn die Kolbenstange z.B. in der Kartusche oder im Standrohr vernünftig gedichtet läuft!          

Keine Ahnung, weshalb Suntour hier, _*edit*_ also beim Kolbendesign, eine eigene Lösung, sowohl bei der Zug- als auch Druckstufe, wählt! 
Möglicherweise Patentrechte, die ansonsten bezahlt werden müssten? Einfache(re), günstigere Serienproduktion? KA! 

Die Originalzugstufe einer Boxxer (alt) ist afair aber ähnlich simpel - also auch "nur" ein einfacher Kolben mit Bohrungen, welche beim Ausfedern über ein Shim verschlossen werden! 
Das Öl fließt also beim Ausfedern überhaupt nicht durch Shims, sondern lediglich durch den Bypass in der Kolbenstange, welcher über eine Nadel reguliert wird!
Auf dem nächsten Bild sieht man das schön, wo eine Rock Shox- Zugstufe (linkes Bild: original) vs. einer "PUSH Tuning-Zugstufe" (rechtes Bild) gezeigt wird:

Bei der Originalzugstufe (l.) fließt das Öl, wie gesagt,  lediglich durch den "Bypass" (s. rote Pfeile), während die oberen "Rückflußbohrungen" im Kolben verschlossen sind!
Auf dem rechten Bild erkennt man, dass das Öl aufgrund der besonderen Anordnung der Bohrungen sowohl "von hinten" durch die Shims, als auch durch den Bypass fließt!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Und nach dem Post könnt ihr euch ja denken wie der neue Kolben der Helmchen-Lux ausschaut. Nur schöner... ...und nicht aus Plaste.

Und nicht mit 2 Unterlegscheiben und Federn ausm RC-Auto drauf, sondern mit vielen dünnen Shims. Für Zugstufe und Druckstufe (kurzum, wie bei einem Hinterbaustoßdämpfer). Aber das noch nicht alles, ich hab da noch die ein oder andere Überraschung für euch.

Wartet einfach noch ein paar Tage. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DH-Luza (23. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Und nach dem Post könnt ihr euch ja denken wie der neue Kolben der Helmchen-Lux ausschaut. Nur schöner... ...und nicht aus Plaste.
> 
> Und nicht mit 2 Unterlegscheiben und Federn ausm RC-Auto drauf, sondern mit vielen dünnen Shims. Für Zugstufe und Druckstufe (kurzum, wie bei einem Hinterbaustoßdämpfer). Aber das noch nicht alles, ich hab da noch die ein oder andere Überraschung für euch.
> 
> ...



Hätte ich von Dir auch nicht anders erwartet...!  
Bin schon gespannt! 
Vielleicht passen "Deine" Kolben ja auch in die RCA-Kartusche!? 
Wie sind denn deren Ø (Höhe)? Die RCA-Kolben haben folgende Maße:

Geil wäre allerdings gleich eine eigene, selbst gedrehte oder modifizierte Kartusche, so dass man eigene Kolben bzw. Duchmesser verwenden könnte! 
Insbesondere der Druckstufenkolben der "Duro RCA" (bzw. dessen Maße) sind ja schon etwas spezial, insbesondere diese mittige "Verbreiterung"...!
Aber mach Du ers'ma' die "TAD" zu Ende! 
Nächstes Jahr können wir ja wg. einer "RCA" zum Modifizieren nochmal "kontakten"!


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Dezember 2010)

und ich glaube doch, dass es einen weihnachtsmann gibt. der hat halt nur einen grossen schwarzen helm auf und heisst mit vornamen stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Da gehören mehr als diese Maße dazu um zu wissen ob da was geht, da muss ich auch die Flowports vermessen und noch einiges mehr. 

Was ich dazu bräuchte wär eine RCA Kartusche zum selber komplett zerlegen, vermessen usw. Schauen ob sich die ganze Flauskür überhaupt lohnt. Das Original-Kolbendesign ist, sagen wir es mal dezent, suboptimal gelöst. 

Aber erstmal TAD fertig, ich sitz selbe schon auf heißen Kohlen. Das wird ein Spaß!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (23. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Da gehören mehr als diese Maße dazu um zu wissen ob da was geht, da muss ich auch die Flowports vermessen und noch einiges mehr...



_*edit*_ Is' klar, bin ja nicht ganz unbeleckt, was das Thema betrifft!  Der Originalzugstufenkolben der RCA nutzt jedenfalls, wenn man so will, überhaupt keine "shimregulierte" Flow ports! Das Öl geht beim Ausfedern lediglich durch einen Nadelventil regulierten Bypss (s. Post #882)!



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ich dazu bräuchte wär eine RCA Kartusche zum selber komplett zerlegen, vermessen usw. Schauen ob sich die ganze Flauskür überhaupt lohnt. Das Original-Kolbendesign ist, sagen wir es mal dezent, suboptimal gelöst.
> 
> Aber erstmal TAD fertig, ich sitz selbe schon auf heißen Kohlen. Das wird ein Spaß!
> ...



RCA-Kartusche (oder gleich die ganze Forke) is' kein Problem!
Steht hier rum!
Aber mach ers'ma' die "TAD" fertig!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. Dezember 2010)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> RCA-Kartusche (oder gleich die ganze Forke) is' kein Problem!
> Steht hier rum!
> Aber mach ers'ma' die "TAD" fertig!



Sehr gut, TAD wird fertig gemacht, RCA ist vorgemerkt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Dezember 2010)

na, die rca will ich mir auch noch zulegen. aber zuerst schauen wie die sich verhält im gegensatz zur tad-kartusche


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Dezember 2010)

Da die RCA bei mir an meinem neuen Bike dran sein wird, bin ich ja schon mal auf das Ergebniss gespannt Macht auf jeden Fall Laune hier immer wieder reinzuschauen Also viel Glück Stefan
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Dezember 2010)

stefan, hast du schonmal ausprobiert was passiert, wenn man bei der  dämpfungskartusche der durolux die durchlässe verkleinert oder eines  davon verstopft? sollte doch eigentlich etwas mehr druckstufe ergeben.  oder irre ich da?


----------



## ingoshome (24. Dezember 2010)

Hallo dx Gemeinde!

Ich lese hier gespannt mit und ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Berichte.
Ziemlich sicher kann die Dämpfereinheit nur besser werden.

Überraschend finde ich allerdings, dass die Dämpfereinheit so im Focus steht:
Ich hätte erwartet, dass eine Optimierung der Luftkartusche der deutlich
vielversprechendere Eingriff wäre (Kennlinien-Verschiebung in lineareren Bereich)!?.

Ich bin da schon länger am Grübeln.

Ich spiele auch schon lange mit dem Gedanken mir eine Drehbank zuzulegen. Evt. wäre
das dann ein echt lohnenswerter Anstoss ... Oder wird's die Dämpfung alleine richten?

Viel Erfolg jedenfalls @ Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (24. Dezember 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> [...]
> Überraschend finde ich allerdings, dass die Dämpfereinheit so im Focus steht:
> Ich hätte erwartet, dass eine Optimierung der Luftkartusche der deutlich
> vielversprechendere Eingriff wäre (Kennlinien-Verschiebung in lineareren Bereich)!?.
> ...



Du hast Recht:
Also zumindest bei der "RCA" (die "TAD" kenne ich nicht) würd' ich mir beides wünschen: Eine "bessere" Highspeeddruckstufe und eine lineare(re) Kennlinie! Vorteil: Man könnte mit weniger Luftdruck fahren, ohne dass die Forke im steilen Trail zu sehr "absäuft" (übertrieben gesagt: oben einfedert und unten das erste Mal wieder ausfedert)  u./o. zu schnell durchschlägt, aber dennoch das sensible Ansprechen behält!
Einfach die Lowspeedruckstufe übertrieben zu erhöhen, mag z.B. beim Abbremsen für Abhilfe sorgen, aber im steilen Trail taucht sie trotzdem weg... - und das Ansprechverhalten wird auch deutlich schlechter!

Naja, bin jetzt eh mit U-Turn-Stahlfeder unterwegs, da gibt es das Problem in der Form nicht... - im Gegenteil: die Kennlinie ist eher progressiv und man nutzt selten den kompletten FW! Auf dem steilen, verblockten Trail aber kein Nachteil!   


Euch allen ein frohes Fest


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Dezember 2010)

ist eigentlich mal einem aufgefallen, das wir hier monatelang in nem thread unterwegs sind, der nen fehler in der überschrift hat?? der richtigkeit halber sollte man mal nen mod oder admin darauf ansprechen.

achja btw: frohes fest für alle!


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## DH-Luza (24. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


>



Er meint das "Duroux" im Topic...!  

Allen ein frohes Fest


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> stefan, hast du schonmal ausprobiert was passiert, wenn man bei der  dämpfungskartusche der durolux die durchlässe verkleinert oder eines  davon verstopft? sollte doch eigentlich etwas mehr druckstufe ergeben.  oder irre ich da?



Ich denke das Einzige was man damit erreicht ist choke flow und damit ganz miese Schläge bis an den Lenker.

Lieber Ports so groß wie möglich und saubere Abstimmung dahinter geklemmt.

@ingoshome:
Die Feder ist nicht das Problem, an ihr rumzuspielen bringt uns auch nicht weiter bzw. beseitigt vielleicht 10% des Problems.

Die anderen 90% des Problems bestehen zu 50% aus Zugstufe und 40% aus Druckstufe. Da geh ich an die 90% lieber ran, Dämpfer liegen mir sowieso eher als Federn. (und ne Progressionsverstellung kriegt ihr ja von mir)

Eine stahlfederähnliche Kennlinie kann man mit einer Luftgabel eh nicht realisieren (auch wenn jeder Hersteller es jedes Jahr aufs neue behauptet).

Gerade das berichtete "in den Hub saugen" ist ein Problem das auch die olle 32mm MoCo Boxxer kannte, eine Highspeed-Zugstufe schafft hier problemlos Abhilfe. Hat zumindest bei der Boxxer geholfen und wird deshalb auch in der Lux implementiert. 

(zu denglisch: bessere "deep stroke recovery" und "supple on low speed impacts". So oder so ähnlich  )

Zum Thema wegsacken an Kanten - das macht JEDE Gabel, die Frage ist nur ob kontrolliert und in Maßen oder mit einem Fahrer der unfreiwillig *plong* 10mm vor Hubende auf dem Vorderrad tänzelnd am Abgrund entlang balanciert. Klar könnte man Druckstufe rein hauen bis das nicht mehr passiert, aber dann kann ich mir den Abstimmungswahn sparen und einfach ein Stück Holz in den Dämpfer setzen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich lese hier auch mit und bin sehr auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
Meine Durolux TAD wird dann auch entsprechend bearbeitet.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Das komische Nuppi ist glaub ich drin damit du keinen Zug-/Druckstufencrossover hast, fliegt bei mir raus.

Für mich ist der Crossover in diesem Anwendungsfall erwünscht. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ingoshome (24. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> :
> @ingoshome:
> Die Feder ist nicht das Problem, an ihr rumzuspielen bringt uns auch nicht weiter bzw. beseitigt vielleicht 10% des Problems.
> 
> ...



Je nach Vorlieben / Terrain ist das evt. genau umgekehrt!? (in der Annahme, dass ich den Dämpfer hinreichend
rausnehmen kann ... = esay dx tuning!?)



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> :
> Eine stahlfederähnliche Kennlinie kann man mit einer Luftgabel eh nicht realisieren
> :



M.E. schon ... (Du schreibst ja "ähnlich" und nicht "gleich") ... Freilich liegt die Linie "höher" (Start-/Losbrech-kraft),
was wohl zu kompensieren wäre. Dafür gibt's ja Ansätze _(ähm ... wo steckt eigentlich Qia?)_



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> :
> Zum Thema wegsacken an Kanten - das macht JEDE Gabel, die Frage ist nur ob kontrolliert und in Maßen oder mit einem Fahrer der unfreiwillig *plong* 10mm vor Hubende auf dem Vorderrad tänzelnd am Abgrund entlang balanciert. Klar könnte man Druckstufe rein hauen bis das nicht mehr passiert, aber dann kann ich mir den Abstimmungswahn sparen und einfach ein Stück Holz in den Dämpfer setzen.
> :



 DA sind wir uns völlig einig! ... Aber: Das von DH-Luza angesprochene "die kommt unten erst wieder
hoch" löst Du m.E. noch nicht ... und da wären wir wieder bei "meinen" 10-90% 

Dein + mein Ansatz wären ja wie Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen!? Aber ... nu is halt erstmal Weihnachten ...
und Ostern? Finale Countdown!?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Rockshox wirbt bei den aktuellen Gabeln mit einer zweikanaligen Zugstufe.
Die Lux hat sowas nicht - jetzt erklär ich euch mal das Problem.

Zugstufe offen = Gabel kommt schnell genug aus dem Hub, ist aber bei kleinem Gebrabbel hoffnungslos unterdämpft und fühlt sich nicht gut an.

Zugstufe zu = Gabel fühlt sich satt gedämpft, saugt sich aber bei Schlagfolgen in den Hub (vgl 32mm MoCo Boxxer)

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor ihr habt eine Zugstufe mit Highspeed-Blowoff, die kann beides. Kommt im Hub schnell ausm Knick ohne euch am Hubanfang unangehme Schläge zu verpassen. 

Glaub mir, das hilft vom Pedalierwippen bis zum effektiven Hubmanagement bei vielen Problemen weiter. Drum sag ich, 50% aller Probleme kommen von der (rotzeschlechten) Zugstufe.

Dann noch Druckstufenarbeit gegens Pedaliernicken (Midspeed-Druckstufe) und für ganz schnelle Schläge (Highsped-Druckstufe) aufgesattelt und der Hub wird wesentlich effektiver genutzt. ein "wegsaugen" in den Hub wird dadurch normal effektiv minimiert.

Federseitig werde zumindest ich nichts machen, ich mein es hat eine Positivluftkammer mit selbst befüllender Negativfeder und dazu noch ein dritte Luftkammer mit der ihr den Ramp-Up einstellen könnt. Irgendwo muss sich da ein Spagat finden lassen zwischen Schluckvermögen, Progression und Hubausnutzung.

Warten wir einfach noch 14 Tage ab, dann wissen wir allesamt viel mehr.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (24. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> :
> Warten wir einfach noch 14 Tage ab, dann wissen wir allesamt viel mehr.
> :



 Ehrlich gesagt: Mir ist lieber Du hast recht und ich lern was dazu! 

So oder so ... ich hoffe du bietest auch mir so ein Teil an - meine SF10 liegt grad rum wie ne Leiche :-(


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

Bevor ich entscheide ob ich ne Kleinserie mache muss sie meinen Ansprüchen genügen, und das heißt nicht wenig. Ergo, Abwarten und Tee trinken.

MfG
Stefan

P.S. Grad so Späße wie das mit der Zugstufe kann Normalmensch ja gar nicht wissen.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (24. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wieso packt sich meine mit fast komplett zugedrehter Zugstufe (5w Motorex) nicht, sondern springt bei schnellen Schlägen, ist aber im Stand total lahm?
> 
> Port Orifice. Nix speed sensitive. Klingt komisch, is aber so.
> 
> ...



MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Dezember 2010)

mein neues lieblingswort ist einfach "plastiknuppi" 

frohe weihnachten euch allen da draussen.


----------



## DH-Luza (25. Dezember 2010)

"Plaste-Nuppi" is' echt nich' schlecht! 



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Rockshox wirbt bei den aktuellen Gabeln mit einer zweikanaligen Zugstufe.
> Die Lux hat sowas nicht - jetzt erklär ich euch mal das Problem.



Da ist echt schon was dran, was Du über eine sinvoll "geshimte" Zugstufe, also deren Pros u. Cons, schreibst! 
Aber hat nicht z.B. Rock Shox (u. diverse andere) auch lange Zeit (unbemerkt ) eine eher simple Zugstufe verbaut? - siehe mein Post, in welchem ich einen klassischen Dämpfungskolben versuche zu "erklären"! 
Da sei es Suntour doch verziehen... - bei dem Preis!  
Kann ja auch keiner ahnen, dass "wir" gleich die Kartusche "aufreißen" und nachschauen!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja, so Zugstufentotalverweigerer gibts auch heut noch. (z.B. Pike, Reba, Boxxer 32mm, aktuelle Boxxer Race bzw. RC, Domain, div. MZ Gabeln). Eigentlich blöd, da verschenkt man viel Performance.

An der Stelle ein großes Lob an Manitou, deren uraltes TPC System hat (meist) schon eine zweikanalige Zugstufe und ist auch sonst noch bis heute überaus konkurrenzfähig.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Dezember 2010)

jetz hab ich mal ne frage was die zugstufe angeht.

man wünscht sich doch für die zugstufe, dass sie bei hohen geschwindigkeiten(wenn sie stark eingefedert ist) dass sie langsamer rauskommt, als wenn sie niedrige geschwindigkeiten zu verarbeite hat(bei kleinen schlägen)

um eben ein raushauen nach hohen sprüngen zu vermeinden, den FW aber nicht zu verschenken wenn sie leichte schläge zu verarbeiten hat.

eine zugstufe ohne veränderliche nquerschnitt wie eben die durolux würde das doch realisieren?!?

oder sehe ich das grundsätzlich falsch, und die zugstufe muss auch bei highspeed sich stärker öffnen


----------



## DH-Luza (26. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde, der "Lord" hat das Problem eigentlich schon ganz gut und in einfachen Worten beschrieben - Zitat: 





Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Zugstufe offen = Gabel kommt schnell genug aus dem Hub, ist aber bei kleinem Gebrabbel hoffnungslos unterdämpft und fühlt sich nicht gut an.
> 
> Zugstufe zu = Gabel fühlt sich satt gedämpft, saugt sich aber bei Schlagfolgen in den Hub (vgl 32mm MoCo Boxxer)



Jetzt ist es natürlich bei einer Zugstufe so, dass diese ja quasi nur gegen die komprimierte Feder und die ungedämpfte Masse, also das schwere Laufrad und das Unterbein selbst, welches an der Gabel "hängt", dämpfend wirken muss! Beim Einfedern können die Kräfte durch Schläge jedoch viel viel heftiger sein!

Eine Federgabel unterliegt darüber hinaus auch nicht - im Gegensatz zu einem Hinterbaudämpfer - einer progressiven, degressiven, oder linearen etc. ... Übersetzung bzw. Kinematik!

Daher reicht es scheinbar einigen Herstellern (siehe z.B. Rock Shox), zumindest die Zugstufe lediglich über einen simplen Bypass zu realisieren, dessen "Querschnitt" per Nadelventil reguliert werden kann!

So gedämpft ist dass aber meiner Meinung nach, "auch vorne", immer nur ein Kompromiss! Entweder über- oder unterdämpft! 

Ich bin jetzt zwar auch nicht unbedingt der "Profi-Fahrer", hatte bei meiner RCA aber dennoch das Gefühl, dass sie, trotz an sich stark gewählter Zugstufe, bei kleinen, schnellen Schlägen dennoch unterdämpft ist!  

Ich denke, das ist auch das, was "der Lord" gemeint hat!

Wenn man aber manchmal sieht, wie Leute ihr Gabel-Setup wählen, am besten viel Druck in der Luftkammer und die Dämpfung fast offen , muss man sich nicht wundern, dass die Hersteller denken: Wozu ein aufwendiges Kolbendesign, mit shimbasierter Zugstufe über Flowports nebst Bypass, wenn's auch ohne geht! 
 
Den Unterschied merken die meisten doch eh nicht...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (26. Dezember 2010)

verstehe, der mario hat mir das auch eben schon erzählt, so ähnlich in etwa.

seltsamerweise ist die RC2 kartusche von marzocchi eigentlich der RCA kartusche sehr ähnlich, ist auch nur billig mist verbaut, dort jedoch findet man keine negativen kommentare...

Eine einfache lösung für das Zugstufenproblem könnte möglicherweise sein, dass man die gabel einfach etwas progressiver abstimmt am letzten ende des Federwegs.

mit ölstaänden kann man da vorallem bei luftkamern sehr viel machen.

dann hätte man im letzten drittel bis letzten viertel des FW eine stärkere gegenkraft, und die gabel würde schneller ausfedern, man könnte die zugstufe stärker zumachen.

wäre eine möglichkeit, dagegen zu arbeiten, ohne die Dämpfung komplett neu zu machen


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## DH-Luza (26. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Ei des Kolumbus, Jehova  ...in der TAD Luftkartusche ist Öl aber blöd.
> Die Zugstufe ist zu schnell bei kurzen Schlägen, obwohl sie fast zugedreht ist - dagegen machst du mit mehr Progression auch nichts.



Echt, ist das so schlimm bei der TAD? Also bei der RCA ist das imho nicht ganz so heftig, aber auch spürbar! 



BommelMaster schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine einfache lösung für das Zugstufenproblem könnte möglicherweise sein, dass man die gabel einfach etwas progressiver abstimmt am letzten ende des Federwegs.
> mit ölstaänden kann man da vorallem bei luftkamern sehr viel machen.



Wie meinst Du das mit Ölständen in der Luftkammer? Einfach mehr Öl reinkippen, als eh schon zur Schmierung des Kolbens drin ist?

Klar, das kann man im Sinne einer nicht zu flachen Kennlinie wohl machen, aber die Dichtung der meisten Luftkolben (O-Ring, Quadring...), auch derjenige der "RCA", lassen das Öl während des Betriebes passieren, ergo läuft Dir die Brühe mit der Zeit ins Unterbein und die Kennlinie ist wieder flach wie vorher... - oder das Öl in der Luftkammer fängt an zu schäumen...! Nee, dann schon lieber Elastomere oder die Luftkolbenstange per se länger wählen!

Elastomere hatte ich aber in der RCA verbaut und das "Prob" mit der Zugstufe bestand trotzdem noch!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Dezember 2010)

Bommel,
Denk dir das Ganze nochmal ganz genau durch, du hast einen Denkfehler.

Geh davon aus das du die Zugstufe so einstellst das sie am Hubanfang genau richtig ist, aber im Hub dann mit immensen Kräften beaufschlagt "packt" weil sie die Ölmenge nicht durchleiten kann (extreme Steigerung des Staudrucks wg. "Choke Flow"). 

Wenn du jetzt einen Bypass hast kann die Gabel mit den Ölflussmengen umgehen, sie "packt" nicht mehr und generiert (da in unterschiedlichen Federzuständen mit unterschiedlichen Kräften beaufschlagt dank geschwindigkeitsabhängiger Dämpfung) die korrekte Dämpfung.

Grundsätzlich wird die Zugstufe ja hauptsächlich von der Federhärte beaufschlagt.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## DH-Luza (27. Dezember 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Bommel,
> Denk dir das Ganze nochmal ganz genau durch, du hast einen Denkfehler.
> 
> Geh davon aus das du die Zugstufe so einstellst das sie am Hubanfang genau richtig ist, aber im Hub dann mit immensen Kräften beaufschlagt "packt" weil sie die Ölmenge nicht durchleiten kann (extreme Steigerung des Staudrucks wg. "Choke Flow").



Du meinst jetzt bei einer Zugstufe (ZS), die lediglich über einen "Bypass" in der Kolbenstange, also einer "Nadelventil-regulierten" Bohrung verfügt, und keine zusätzlichen, "shimbedeckten" Kanäle/ Flow Ports dafür im Kolben selbst besitzt, richtig?

In dem Fall würde die ZS dann, wie Du schreibst, bei einem starken Schlag (z.B. Drops ins Flat...), bei welchem die Gabel sehr tief einfedert und die Feder stark gespannt ist, möglicherweise zu langsam aus dem vollen Federweg ausfedern (ending stroke ), da das Öl ja nach wie vor nur über diese durch's Nadelventil vorbestimmte Bohrung in der Kolbenstange fließen kann! 
Die Kennlinie einer auf diese Art realisierten Zugstufe ist also sehr progressiv, nicht wahr?



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt einen Bypass hast kann die Gabel mit den Ölflussmengen umgehen, sie "packt" nicht mehr und generiert (da in unterschiedlichen Federzuständen mit unterschiedlichen Kräften beaufschlagt dank geschwindigkeitsabhängiger Dämpfung) die korrekte Dämpfung.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wird die Zugstufe ja hauptsächlich von der Federhärte beaufschlagt.



Unter dem "Bypass" verstehst Du jetzt einen zusätzlichen Shim Stack, welcher Bohrungen/ Flow Ports im Kolben überdeckt und eben bei starkem Ölfluss, neben dem festgelegten Querschnitt/ Bohrung in der Kolbenstange, zusätzlich Kanäle freigibt, stimmt's?

Mit anderen Worten: Die Gabel ist stark komprimiert (ending stroke)", deren Feder stark gespannt, und dann öffnen die zusätzlichen Shims, bis die Gabel fast "ausgefedert" hat (beginning stroke), die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit des Öls geringer wird, die Shims wieder schließen und das Öl dann wieder nur über die Bohrung in der Kolbenstange fließt!

Man könnte also sagen, der Shim Stack (inkl. Kolbenstangenbohrung)  fungiert als Highspeed-, die Kolbenstangenbohrung mit Nadelventil als Lowspeedzugstufe, ja?

Das hieße dann auch, dass die "Kennlinie" einer solchen "Kombi-Zugstufe" flacher verläuft und würde auch erklären, weshalb CXFaher bemängelt, dass seine "TAD", trotz fast geschlossenem Nadelventil in der "alleinigen" Bohrung in der Kolbenstange (sehr progressive Kennlinie) @ lowspeed (beginning stroke) dennoch unterdämpft ist, richtig?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ja, ja, ja und... ja. 

Den subjektiven Fahreindruck von CXfahrer vermag ich nicht zu werten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2010)

^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Dezember 2010)

Shims sind da, Verschlussmuttern leider noch auf dem Postweg.

Dann gehts in die Abstimmung, die wird sich aber ziehen, mal schauen ob ich ein halbwegs brauchbares Setup hinbekommen habe bis der Schnee weg ist. Danach wird das Ding geprügelt.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (27. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Januar 2011)

Oh Schreck, oh Wunder! Endlich Post.

Also, alle Teile sind da, ich hab heut mein neues 32mm Boxxer Midvalve zusammengebaut und werd damit jetzt die erste Runde drehen.

Morgen steck ich mal die Durolux zusammen. Fotos gibts dann auch morgen.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Ein Glück taut die Schnee******* langsam weg...


----------



## sap (3. Januar 2011)

juhuuuuuu


----------



## david99 (3. Januar 2011)

Snowbiken iss das Beste am ganzen Jahr... wenns antaut und dann oben drauf wieder friert... Nervenkitzel pur


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

Aber nicht in meiner Gegend, da werden die Spots unfahrbar und das worauf man schwimmt ist Streusalz.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## noco (4. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Aber nicht in meiner Gegend, da werden die Spots unfahrbar und das worauf man schwimmt ist Streusalz.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Bei uns geht´s schon - mit aufgepumpter D-LUX RCA... 

http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&daduke&htt

Gruss,
Bernd


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Januar 2011)

da will ich jetzt hin! SOFORT!!!  schöne bilder


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

keine schönen Bilder, aber auf meinem Schreibtisch entstanden:





Sieht nach wenig aus, ist aber ganz schön Brainwork gewesen.
Shims sind da nur als Platzhalter, also bitte kein Kaffeesatzlesen aus dem was da liegt.

Markant links:       Luft / Öl Trennkolben
Mitte:                  Dämpfungskolben (mit Highspeed-Bypässen für Zug- und Druckstufe)
rechts:                 Adapter für Kolbenstange / bleed port

Wie gesagt, alles "work in progress", da werden sich noch einige Änderungen ergeben. Halt der erste funktionsfähige Tester.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (4. Januar 2011)

geile bilder noco..!!!
leicht OT...aber immerhin mit DUROs.....
das bild vom lord H. ist natürlich auch klasse....

gruss accu


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2011)

noco schrieb:


> Bei uns geht´s schon - mit aufgepumpter D-LUX RCA...
> 
> http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&daduke&htt
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sind absolut traumhaft Die Tour wäre ich gerne mitgefahren
@Lord Helmchen
Viel Spaß Stefan
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Eierheinz (4. Januar 2011)

Ich bin begeistert Stefan, da tut sich sich was 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

So, Federkartusche ist geschmiert und montiert, Gabel hat noch nen O-Ring als Sagindikator dranbekommen (Kabelbinder gehen ja mal gar nicht!) und die Kartusche kommt ab 21:30 in die Montage, erstmal was futtern!

...und ich will ehrlich sein, in diese Federverstellkartusche habe ich mich verliebt!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## -Soulride- (4. Januar 2011)

noco schrieb:


> Bei uns geht´s schon - mit aufgepumpter D-LUX RCA...
> 
> http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&daduke&htt
> 
> ...



Da war ich vor ner Woche noch mit Board und Schneeschuhen oben


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Januar 2011)

@ stefan hast du ein foto von der original kolbenaufnahme? bzw von den Teilen

und eines von der Unterseite der topkappe - oder kannst mir zumindest sgen ob dort ein gewinde o.ä. ist!

danke


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

So, noch ein Foto für euch, Durolux Midvalve Mk1 Prototyp vor der Montage.

Ventilbelegung ist ein Schuss ins Blaue, mal schauen wie weit ich im Off bin. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2011)

Fertig! Morgen wird sie verbaut und getestet.


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Januar 2011)

hhuhuuu??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (5. Januar 2011)

huhu 
@stefan: ich warte gespannt


----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2011)

sap schrieb:


> huhu
> @stefan: ich warte gespannt



Warten wir nicht alle gespannt?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2011)

Hört auf, ich werd noch schüchtern.
Gabel wird heut noch verbaut, evtl sogar ne Runde um den Block getreten.

@bommel - ich schieß dir ein / zwei Fotos falls ich Zeit finde.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Januar 2011)

ich warte auch. bin aber vollkommen entspannt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2011)

Soooo - montiert und erste Testrunde vor der Tür gemacht.

Erster Eindruck: 

Dauergrinsen! 

Sehr linear die ersten 10cm, danach sauberer Ramp-Up.
Durch den Rampup auch kontrollierter im Anbremsen. 
Schöne Zugstufe, weiche aber kontrollierte Druckstufen, aber ohne wegsacken.
Kein schlimmes Wippen im Wiegetritt. 

Sehr sauberes Ansprechverhalten. 

Wie gesagt, das war der euphorische erste Fahreindruck. 
*Weitere Eindrücke sobald die Realität einsickert.*

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Januar 2011)

geilgeilgeil..... 


Leute werft eure Foxn und Lyrikse weg.... Durolux LH-tuned is weltgutteste Forke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (5. Januar 2011)

Hm, ich habe hier ja auch noch so ein Durolux Ding rumliegen. So schlecht finde ich sie nicht, gerade bei eher flowigen Rumpelstrecken arbeitet sie sehr gut. In steilem technischen Gelände fehlt etwas Druckstufenunterstützung. In einem steilen Hang ist mir die Gabel mal trotz recht harter Abstimmung fast im Stand (auf der Bremse) an einer Wurzel durchgeschlagen. Bei moderaten Drops hatte ich dagegen keine Probleme damit. 

Zuletzt konnte ich eine geliehene Totem coil 1 Woche auf La Palma fahren. Leider habe ich keinen direkten Vergleich, da etwa 3 Monate zwischen der letzten Fahrt mit der Durolux (1 Woche PDS) und der Totem liegen. Aber ein Aha-Erlebnis war es für mich nicht, ich konnte so keinen deutlichen Vorteil der Totem ausmachen. Bei der Totem zeigte die Verstellung der LS-Druckstufe (MiCo) allerdings keine Wirkung (es machte auch nicht den Eindruck, dass da was dämpfen würde) und so fehlte mir auch da etwas Druckstufenunterstützung.

Vielleicht wäre es ja nochmal einen Versuch mit der Durolux wert, nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich auf eine Boxxer umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Januar 2011)

Ne Totem hab ich auch gerade auf dem Tisch und schau was man an der so spielen kann.
Der normalen Durolux ist sie überlegen, aber der Glanzpunkt der RS Palette ist sie (meiner Meinung nach) nicht wirklich.

Aber das soll hier nicht das Thema sein, wg. der Durolux halt ich euch auf dem Laufenden.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (5. Januar 2011)

das klingt schonmal richtig gut!!!!!!!!111einself


----------



## Eierheinz (6. Januar 2011)

Das klingt doch super, wie sagt man so schön, der erste Eindruck ist entscheidend. Deinem Dauergrinsen entnehme ich, dass du zufrieden bist.

Dann würde mir Otto-Normal-Mtbfahrer wahrscheinlich ein Ei aus der Hose fallen vor Freude.

Falls du deine Kartusche in Serie fertigen solltest, bin ich dein erster Kunde,
aber nur wenn es auch einen Aufkleber fürs Auto gibt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Das klingt doch super, wie sagt man so schön, der erste Eindruck ist entscheidend. Deinem Dauergrinsen entnehme ich, dass du zufrieden bist.
> 
> Dann würde mir Otto-Normal-Mtbfahrer wahrscheinlich ein Ei aus der Hose fallen vor Freude.
> 
> ...



Jo, Helmchentuned-Sticker sind langsam überfällig 

Gib mir noch 14 Tage zum Durchprügeln der Gabel, danach haste die Entscheidung auf dem Tisch.

Interessenten können mich ja alle mal anschreiben, du bist notiert.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## accutrax (6. Januar 2011)

bitte mich auch auf die liste setzen....
danke !

gruss accu


----------



## NoMütze (6. Januar 2011)

toll, da möcht ich mich auch gleich melden...

...wobei, hoppla, was wohl das Radl dazusagen wird?
HelmchenTuned Front und QiaUpgraded Rear??
muß ich mit einem "blue screen" biketechn. rechnen 

ps: wenns soweit is, schicke ich jedenfalls eine PM

Danke


----------



## ingoshome (6. Januar 2011)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> :
> Dann würde mir Otto-Normal-Mtbfahrer wahrscheinlich ein Ei aus der Hose fallen vor Freude.
> :



 Klasse Formulierung!

... und das andre, wenn LH noch an der Feder spielte ... ?

Oder ham das schon die qia-Hebel besorgt? 


BTW: Habe das "verliebt in die Federwegs-Verstellkartusche" erfreut gelesen - geht mir nämlich auch so.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß, wie immer, von nix. Ich bin ja weder vernetzt, noch verdrahtet noch mit irgendwem in Kontakt 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## CrossX (6. Januar 2011)

Wenns endlich nen vernünftigen Upgradekit für die Gabel gibt, bin ich auch sofort mit dabei. 
Könntest du schon ungefähr absehen was die ganze Sache kosten würde?
Jetzt mal nur vom Material her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenns endlich nen vernünftigen Upgradekit für die Gabel gibt, bin ich auch sofort mit dabei.
> Könntest du schon ungefähr absehen was die ganze Sache kosten würde?
> Jetzt mal nur vom Material her?



Ich setz dich mal mit auf meine Interessentenliste.

Preisaussage kann ich noch keine machen, Do it yourself werde ich nicht anbieten, ist wg. evakuierter Kartusche usw ja auch ne Frage des Aufwandes. Ich geh halt immer davon aus das meine Spetzln 2 linke Hände a 5 Daumen haben und Rechtshänder sind.

Sprich ich mach den Umbau hier im Haus, auch weil ihr die von mir präferierten Schmiermittel / Ölsorten nicht im Haus habt und am Ende steht ja immer noch mein Name drauf.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## accutrax (6. Januar 2011)

die sache muss sich schon lohnen..steckt ja auch eine menge wissen, erfahrung und vor allem ZEIT !!! drin....
deshalb...helmchentuned-service-preis..

gruss accu


----------



## CrossX (6. Januar 2011)

Aso. 
Also wirst du wenns denn so sein wird ne all-inkusive Leitung anbieten. 
Hört sich doch auch gut an. 

Dann werde ich mal gespannt warten und den Thread weiter verfolgen. 
Hauptsache ich bin notiert


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

accutrax schrieb:


> die sache muss sich schon lohnen..steckt ja auch eine menge wissen, erfahrung und vor allem ZEIT !!! drin....
> deshalb...helmchentuned-service-preis..
> 
> gruss accu



Genau so schauts aus.

Müsst euch das so vorstellen, ich räum hier ca. alle 14 Tage meine 750PNs aus weil ich soviel Rückmeldung kriege. Ich geb dauernd Kaufberatung, Abstimmungstips, sogar Ansagen für Revalves. Das Komplettprogramm. 

Ich mach das auch gern, aber stellweise überflutet mich das auch bzw. die Leute sind echt scharf drauf. 

Das geht aber auch soweit das mich manche Leute jeden Handgriff fragen den sie brauchen um einen Dämpfer zu zerlegen, in Sequenz. Jeden einzeln.  Da wird man wahnsinnig.

Stellt euch jetzt vor ich geb so ein kompliziertes Kit, wo man einiges bachten muss (von Drehmomenten über Setztiefen, Ölmengen usw usw), in Kitform heraus, könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie viele Anfragen ich bekomme?  Das will ich euch und mir nicht antun.

Da ist es vom Zeit/Nutzen-Effekt her für alle besser wenn ich es selbst mache. Dann stimmt auch die Arbeit, und die Performance. 

Darum - *kein DIY Kit*. Sorry.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Eierheinz (6. Januar 2011)

@LordHelmchen:
Gesetzt den Fall es gibt eine Kleinserie( was ich echt hoffe), sollen wir dann unsere Kartuschen ausbauen und dir zuschicken?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

Noch unklar aber ich schätze auf Komplettgabel, ich werd schaun das ich aus der Schmierung der Luftfeder noch was holen kann, sprich evtl bau ich nochmal an der Luftfeder rum und bei denen die das noch nicht getan haben bau ich die Buchsenschmierung auf Ölbad um. Dazu die für mich übliche Fettkur. 

Kurzum, da mach ich wahrscheinlich gleich das Komplettprogramm.

Wie gesagt, am Ende steht mein Name drauf, da muss das Ding auch was können.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Eierheinz (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zwar schon alles geschmiert und auf Ölbad umgebaut, aber warum sollte ich meiner Gabel nicht mal ein paar Tage Beautyfarm gönnen ?
Ik freu mir!


----------



## Sir Galahad (6. Januar 2011)

Solange es deutlich preiswerter ist als 

Preis = Neupreis Lyrik Solo Air DH - Durolux-Erlös bei Ebay 

ist es doch eine Top-Alternative zur Alternative


----------



## CrossX (6. Januar 2011)

Ja der Preis wird wieder entscheidende Faktor sein. 
Wenn der ganze Umbau aufgrund der daraus resultierenden Arbeit für LH und den benötigten Bauteilen 150 Euro kosten soll, ist es nicht wirklich attraktiv. 

Aber bevor hier jetzt angefangen wird zu verhandeln, erstmal abwarten was LH nach den ganzen Tests rausfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ja der Preis wird wieder entscheidende Faktor sein.
> Wenn der ganze Umbau aufgrund der daraus resultierenden Arbeit für LH und den benötigten Bauteilen 150 Euro kosten soll, ist es nicht wirklich attraktiv.  Stell dir vor du hättest die Lux schon im Haus und müsstest die Alternative (Lyric, Totem, 36...) erst erwerben.
> 
> Aber bevor hier jetzt angefangen wird zu verhandeln, erstmal abwarten was LH nach den ganzen Tests rausfindet.
> ...



Preis ist noch lange nicht final, wobei ich angefangen habe durchzurechnen was ich an Kosten für die Kleinstserie habe. Nicht Serie, nicht Kleinserie, *Kleinst*serie! Und für die wird wohl noch bissl was geändert zu jetzt. (was, noch geheim)

Ich halt mich da bedeckt bis klar ist wie gut sie am Ende taugt und wenn ich alles durchgerechnet habe. 

So - und jetzt muss ich wieder in den Keller, da warten noch ein DHX, ein DHX Air und eine 36 auf mich. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (6. Januar 2011)

In wie weit gibst du denn dann eine Garantie auf Funktion? Die Herstellergarantie erlischt ja bei dem Umbau, wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?

Ansonsten klingt das Ganze äußerst interessant und ich bin mehr als gespannt auf die Testergebnisse!


----------



## CrossX (6. Januar 2011)

Die meisten hier haben an ihrer Durolux eh schon so dermaßen viel rumgebastelt  das man die nicht mehr guten Gewissens nach Suntour schicken kann wenn was dran ist 

Also mir wäre die Herstellergarantie egal. In der Gabel ist so wenig drin was kaputt gehen kann, da kann man das schonmal riskieren, wenn die Gabel danach gut läuft.


----------



## ollo (6. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> .............
> 
> Da ist es vom Zeit/Nutzen-Effekt her für alle besser wenn ich es selbst mache. Dann stimmt auch die Arbeit, und die Performance.
> 
> ...





 gute Wahl .......

und selbst wenn es 150  Kosten würde, ist es Ok, neue Hochwertige Kartusche, Frisches und sehr sehr gutes Öl zur Schmierung und zur Dämpfung, insgesamt ein Neuaufbau mit gleichzeitigem Service .....ich habe den Vorteil das ich Stefans Keller (eher ein Zoo für Gabeln und Dämpfer  ) und auch seine Arbeit schon kenne und die ist sehr Professionell..........was kostet noch mal ein Gabeltunning bei Push oder TF  ??


----------



## accutrax (6. Januar 2011)

word !!

gruss accu


----------



## NoMütze (6. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die meisten hier haben an ihrer Durolux eh schon so dermaßen viel rumgebastelt ...



Oje, wenn Helmchen sieht, was ich selber schon so an der Gabel herumgedoktert hab, dann fühlt er sich in seiner Meinung bez. unserer linken Hände und rechten Daumen dermaßen bestätigt, daß ich(wir) unser "Recht" auf LHtuning verwirkt haben werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (6. Januar 2011)

oje, so habe ich das ja noch gar nich gesehen...aber da is auf mich bezogen wohl was wahres dran


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Januar 2011)

och, bei mir nicht....


----------



## CrossX (6. Januar 2011)

Meine hat bis auf einige Ölexperimente und etwas Umbau an der Höhenverstellung auch noch das komplett intakte Innenleben. 

War ja bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden, mal vom wegsacken abgesehen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Meine hat bis auf einige Ölexperimente und *etwas Umbau an der Höhenverstellung *auch noch das komplett intakte Innenleben.
> 
> War ja bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden, mal vom wegsacken abgesehen.



Was hast du getan?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## CrossX (7. Januar 2011)

Nur von Remote auf Handbetätigung an der Gabel umgebaut, sonst nix.

Reichte aber damit Suntour schon meckert als ich sie damals eingeschickt habe


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Nur von Remote auf Handbetätigung an der Gabel umgebaut, sonst nix.
> 
> Reichte aber damit Suntour schon meckert als ich sie damals eingeschickt habe



Garantie ist immer ein wichtiger Punkt. 

Der Dämpfer geht natürlich auf meine Kappe. Genau wie die handwerkliche Ausführung. 

Wie das genau zu regeln ist, auch gesetzlich zu regeln ist, da muss ich mir mal noch nen Kopf machen. *Erstmal das Produkt fertig kriegen, das steht momentan im Vordergrund. *

MfG
Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Januar 2011)

Jaja, die testen dann die gebrauchte Kartusche nochmal für dich ob die auch gut funktioniert 

Ne, zum "Buchsentausch" schick ich von Gabeln generell nur Tauch- und Standrohre ein, den Rest behalt ich. 

Soviel wie ich mit Vertrieben, grad mit Cosmic, zu tun hatte ... ...ich vertrau denen nicht mehr.

(Ohne Wertung für Suntour, von denen hört man nur Gutes)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## franzam (7. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub ich muß mich auch mal auf Stefans Liste anmelden. Klingt echt verlockend.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Januar 2011)

franzam schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muß mich auch mal auf Stefans Liste anmelden. Klingt echt verlockend.



Ich schreib dich mal mit auf, sobald es Infos gibt, bekommst du sie per PN. 

Die Rückmeldung ist bis jetzt überwältigend gewesen. Zu neudeutsch - I am stoked. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (8. Januar 2011)

Überrascht klingt hervorragend, mal sehen wieviele es noch bleiben wenn es konkret wird.
Jungs Finger hoch und laut HIER" schreien, damit sich die Auflage einer Kleinstserie auch lohnt.


----------



## accutrax (8. Januar 2011)

Hier...!

gruss accu


----------



## DH-Luza (8. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Rückmeldung ist bis jetzt überwältigend gewesen. Zu neudeutsch - I am stoked.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Sch**ße, und ich habe meine Durolux (aber RCA!) gerade verkauft! 
Hätte damit vielleicht noch warten sollen...!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Januar 2011)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Sch**ße, und ich habe meine Durolux (aber RCA!) gerade verkauft!
> Hätte damit vielleicht noch warten sollen...!



Joah, deren Dämpferkartusche hätt ich bestimmt auch noch komplett umbauen können.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bastelfreak (8. Januar 2011)

Hier, wenn ich meine 160er irgendwann mal kriege  Hat zufällig noch einer Eine? Am besten in weiß?
Aber die Kartusche würde ich schonmal nehmen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ich mal auf die Interessentenliste notiert.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## juh (8. Januar 2011)

wär auch dabei...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Januar 2011)

juh schrieb:


> wär auch dabei...



You have been noted. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## chris12 (9. Januar 2011)

tach zusammen,

ich bin ja überwältigt was hier los ist.

ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach einer neuen 180mm gabel und bisher immer nur bei der totem coil hängen geblieben.

nur habe ich per zufall mal hier reingeschaut und die letzten zig seiten gelesen.

stefan was du da machst ist großartig.

wenn die gabel sich nach deiner kur auch noch im downhill und freeride bereich wohl fühlt, würde ich mir eine sf10 rga holen und von dir entsprechend bearbeiten lassen.

gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Januar 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ja überwältigt was hier los ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Chris,
Danke für das Lob an meine Arbeit.

Beachte, die Gabel gibt es in 2 verschiedenen Varianten, TAD und RCA.
Du hast zwar rga geschrieben, aber ich glaub du meintest die RCA.
Mein Dämpfer ist für die TAD, also das Modell mit Federwegsverstellung.
Für die RCA habe ich noch nichts in der Planung und das bleibt auch (erstmal) so.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Zeitnah in Braunschweig. Das große Ausschießen: Tuning-Lux vs. Bos Deville  Wer ist der King der Forst-Autobahn?


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Januar 2011)

deville.... is halt ne bos. tipp ich jetz ma


----------



## chris12 (10. Januar 2011)

ups. rca meinte ich natürlich.

ich dachte man könnte die zug- und druckstufe von der tad auch in die rca implementieren. eine federwegsverstellung brauche ich nämlich nicht.

schade

gruss
chris


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Januar 2011)

die "gute" druck-und zugstufenverstellung kommt von der RCA und lässt sich in die TAD einbauen. Die TAD passt jedoch nicht ohne weiteres in die RCA. Somit mit grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht die LH-tuned TAD kartusche.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. Januar 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> ups. rca meinte ich natürlich.
> 
> ich dachte man könnte die zug- und druckstufe von der tad auch in die rca implementieren. eine federwegsverstellung brauche ich nämlich nicht.
> 
> ...



Nein, mein Umbau kommt einer Neukonstruktion der TAD Kartusche gleich.
Ein Umbau einer RCA auf ähnliche Weise nicht möglich, aber wie gesagt, irgendwann vielleicht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ransch (10. Januar 2011)

Da würde mich als Laien doch mal eine Zusammenfassung der Verbesserung, bzw. der Unterschied zur RCA Kartusche interessieren. Die liegt nämlich hier neben mir und wartet auf den Einbau in die TAD.

Und ehrlich gesagt, würde mich auch Erfahrung vom Umsteigern auf die Durolux interessieren. Denn ich habe auch noch eine Totem 2 Step hier liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn das bei Dir rumliegt: reinbauen, fahren und berichten!

Berichte zum Effekt von nachgerüstetem RCA gibt es hier übrigens schon einige, Fazit: etwas besser, aber lange nicht so wie gewünscht. Details liefert die Selberlesenfunktion in deinem Kopf.

Totem ist sicher besser als ungetunede Durolux TAD. Ob sie besser ist als die getunede, weiß nur der Lord Helmchen himself, weil sonst sie keiner gefahren ist bisher.


----------



## dumabrain (10. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne mehr Infos bekommen von LH sobald es was neues gibt. Danke!


----------



## chris12 (10. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Nein, mein Umbau kommt einer Neukonstruktion der TAD Kartusche gleich.
> Ein Umbau einer RCA auf ähnliche Weise nicht möglich, aber wie gesagt, irgendwann vielleicht.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



hi stefan,

"irgendwann vielleicht" macht ja hoffnung.

aber jetzt brennt mir doch noch eine frage auf der zunge auch wenn es off topic ist (antwort gerne per pn):

welche singlecrone gabel mit 180mm, muss nicht absenkbar sein, die an stufen nicht wegsackt (wahrscheinlich eine mit feder) und vorwiegend auf dh und fr strecken genutzt wird würdest du kaufen? marke, ruf, aussehen und preis sind nebensächlich.

gerne mit entsprechendem tuning.

denke die antwort interessiert nicht nur mich.

gruss
chris


----------



## veraono (10. Januar 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> denke die antwort interessiert nicht nur mich


 
Ist aber wie ich finde trotzdem besser in der Kaufberatung als im DUROLUX Thread aufgehoben.

Edit sagt: nicht persönlich nehmen aber so eine Frage artet zumeist in  seitenlange Diskussionen aus.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Januar 2011)

chris12 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> welche singlecrone gabel mit 180mm, muss nicht absenkbar sein, *die an stufen nicht wegsackt* (wahrscheinlich eine mit feder) und vorwiegend auf dh und fr strecken genutzt wird würdest du kaufen? marke, ruf, aussehen und preis sind nebensächlich.
> 
> ...



So eine Gabel gibt es nicht, es gibt Gabeln die tun es kontrolliert, andere tun es haltlos. Aber eine Gabel die es nicht tut? USE S.U.B. Anti-Drive, aber die war vor X Jahren und ne 100mm Doppelbrücke.

Und jetzt bitte keine Diskussion zu dem Thema. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Staanemer (11. Januar 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wenn das bei Dir rumliegt: reinbauen, fahren und berichten!
> 
> Berichte zum Effekt von nachgerüstetem RCA gibt es hier übrigens schon einige, Fazit: etwas besser, aber lange nicht so wie gewünscht. Details liefert die Selberlesenfunktion in deinem Kopf.
> 
> Totem ist sicher besser als ungetunede Durolux TAD. Ob sie besser ist als die getunede, weiß nur der Lord Helmchen himself, weil sonst sie keiner gefahren ist bisher.



Siehst Du, und da liegt genau das Problem:
Alles gelesen und wie in sehr sehr vielen Themen gibt es zu diesem auch kein detaliertes Ergebnis oder ein persönliches Fazit. Nur völlig ungenaue Angaben wie:

"Etwas besser, aber lange nicht so wie gewünscht.": etwas besser als welcher vorherige Zustand und was wurde vom Fahrer gewünscht?

Ich würde mir auch Wünschen, dass generell die oder das Problem definiert und das persönliche Ergebnis des Fahrers dokumentiert wird.

Ansonsten bin ich ebenfalls an dem LH Kit interessiert. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es vorher nochmal eine Zusammenfassung gibt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Januar 2011)

Selbstverständlich gibts ne fette Zusammenfassung.
Hab dich mal auf die Interessentenliste gesetzt.

Sobald es was neues zu erzählen gibt seid ihr die ersten wo es erfahren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

Für alle interessenten im folgenden eine Anleitung zum DoItYourself durolux tuning(dämpfung):

alles was man braucht, ist eine alte manitou Federgabel, und zwar eine mit TPC, kann eine alte black sein irgendwas, Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wo die Teile raus sind, aber vielleicht hat ja wer von euch ähnliche szuhause liegen.

Erster Schritt war das Entfernen des orig. Kolbens, keine werkzeugaufnahmen, dafür löcher(rechtsgewinde):






dann sieht es so aus, beim ausmessen des gewindes kommt mir - das kenn ich ja
ist ein M10*1 Gewinde, wie es auf jeder Shimano Hinterrad achse und beim Schaltauge verwendung findet. Glücklicherweise hatte ihc mir genau diesen gewindeschneider vor einiger Zeit für ein andere projekt gekauft. zur not könnte man sowas auch aus einer alten hinterradachse selber bauen...





Als nächstes der Kolbenaufsatz. Die alu einheit ist aus einer manitou, ich kann aber absolut nicht mehr sagen, aus welcher. Wenn jemand ähnliches zu hause hatt, glück, ansonsten kann man sich beim schlosser um die ecke auch etwas ähnliches drehen lassen, das sollte nicht zu viel kosten.





darauf kommt der manitou kolben. dieser hat im kern(ohne flansche unter 22mm, die flansche seitlich kommen auf 23,8mm. diese müssen auf etwas unter 22mm abgeschliffen werden, dass sie in die kartusche passen, ein extra gleitkunststoff muss meiner meinung nach nicht sein, da der kolben eh aus plastik ist, airgendwas werde ich zur abdichtung aber verbauen, nehme ich an, da werd ich mir noch was überlegen.





sooo, das is natürlich nur der untere kolben, da ich eine lösung mit nur einem beweglichen kolben als suboptimal ansehe(Öldurchflussmengen möglicherweise zu gering, da sich die shims nicht weit genug aufbiegen können, wenn sie fest mit dem kolben verschraubt sind, somit highspeeddämpfung zu stark, bzw starke beanspruchung/biegung der shims), bekoommt das sog. "midvalve"(beweglicher kolben na der Zugstufenstange) einen federgelagerten shim wie im original manitou auch.

oben kommt noch der gleiche kolben, jedoch auf einem kleinen gestänge das in der topkappe verschraubt wird für ds sog "basevalve"(feststehender Kolben). das wäre das TPC System, das manitou seit jahren verbaut und auch TF Tuned in ihre boxxer gabeln verbaut. 
Ich hoffe die obere Hälfte in Bälde präsentieren zu können!

stay tuned,
BM


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> sooo, das is natürlich nur der untere kolben, da ich eine lösung mit nur *einem beweglichen kolben als suboptimal ansehe*(Öldurchflussmengen möglicherweise zu gering, da sich die shims nicht weit genug aufbiegen können, wenn sie fest mit dem kolben verschraubt sind, somit highspeeddämpfung zu stark, bzw starke beanspruchung/biegung der shims), bekoommt das sog. "midvalve"(beweglicher kolben na der Zugstufenstange) einen federgelagerten shim wie im original manitou auch.
> 
> [...]



Hallo Bommel, deine Arbeit in Ehren, aber diese Aussage ist schlicht und ergreifend... falsch. So funktioniert jeder Hinterbaustoßdämpfer, ein Kolben an dem (im Normalfall) die gesamte Dämpfungsarbeit erzeugt wird. Wenn man das sinnvoll auslegt dann hat man weder Choke Flow, noch sonst irgendwelchen Nachteile der Auslegung. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

ja, grundsätzlich funktioniert das so, das stimmt.

jedoch kommt noch die tatscahe hinzu, dass du beim hinterbau eine übersetzung von ca 3:1 auf den beweglichen kolben hast.

bei der federgabel ist es 1:1, somit müssen viel größere ölmengen durchgelangen können.

wenn man ein basevalve macht, ist die übersetzung auch wieder ca 3:1 auf das basevalve, da sind geringere öldurchflussmengen, und somit besser kontrollierbar.

eine möglichkeit das in der federgabel mit nur einem kolben zu bewerkstelligen ist ein größerer kolben, der mit geringer aufbiegung der shims schon größere ölmengen durchlässt. im falle der durolux aber nicht möglich.

aber macht ja jeder wie er will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja, grundsätzlich funktioniert das so, das stimmt.
> 
> jedoch kommt noch die tatscahe hinzu, dass du beim hinterbau eine übersetzung von ca 3:1 auf den beweglichen kolben hast.
> 
> ...



MfG
Stefan


----------



## DH-Luza (13. Januar 2011)

Streitet euch nicht - seid nett zueinander!   

@bommel

Ich hab' Deine Kritik am "Basevalve" noch nicht ganz verstanden!
Was stört Dich daran? Du meinst, speziell bei der Durolux und deren RCA-Dämpfungs-Kartusche, verdrängt der bewegliche Zugstufenkolben, bzw. dessen Stange, nicht genug Öl, um dieses in einem feststehenden Druckstufenkolben sinnvoll für eine LSC bzw. HSC zu nutzen...?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Streitet euch nicht - seid nett zueinander!
> 
> @bommel
> 
> ...



Er hat das Midvalve (beweglicher Kolben) kritisiert und gemeint damit knne man keine solide Dmpfung bewerkstelligen.

Das "Basevalve" ist ein fester Kolben, sowas hat die RCA, die TAD nicht. Braucht sie aber auch nicht.







Das ist ein TPC System (TPC = Two piston chamber, kammer mit 2 Kolben), unterer Kolben beweglich (Midvalve), oberer Kolben unbeweglich (Basevalve). Die Shimbelegung wo ihr hier auf 2 Kolben habt sind in der TAD auf einem, dafür entfallen die Rückschlagventile, die komplette Basevalve-Baugruppe und ich kann die Kartusche evakuieren und unter Druck setzen.

Viele Vorteile, dafür keine extern einzeln verstellbare Lowspeed-Druckstufe (wird finde ich überbewertet, wichtiger ist eine solide Mid-/Highspeed-Abstimmung, und die ist mit meinem Kolbendesign sogar einfacher als wenn ich jedes Mal Base- und Midvalve neu durcharbeiten muss). 

MfG
Stefan


MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

nein, so mein ich das nicht

ein problem seh ich nur, wenn bei der federgabel ein system mit nur einem kolben(der bewegliche) verbaut wird.
die sache ist, wenn man einen kolben mit fix verschraubten druckstufen shims in die duro baut, dass die lowspeedeigenschaften passen, aber bei highspeed die shims nicht genug aufmahcen können, weil sie eben fix sind, um so große ölmengen vorbeizulassen, müssten sich die shims sehr weit aufbiegen, brechen vllt irgendwann.

man kann das lösen, in dem man die übersetzung herhöht, wie ma hinterbaudämpfer, da sind die geschwindigkeiten vom dmpfer gegeüber dem schlag ca 1/3.

bei der federgabel am feststehenden kolben auch(flächekolbenstange durch fläche basevalve)  ~3:1

lösen kann man das mit einem zugstufenkolben mit größeren durchmesser, der hat die möglichkeit durch die größere flächemehr öl auf einmal durchzulassen, und trotzdem eine gute lowspeeddruckstufe zu erreichen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

Ne, du hast da noch ein paar kleine bis kapitale Denkfehler drin.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Eierheinz (13. Januar 2011)

Also ich verstehe, wie so oft wenn es um Fahrwerkstechnik geht, nur Bahnhof das gebe ich offen zu.
Bhmische Drfer 
Aber ich weiss was ich will, nhmlich eine funktionierende Federgabel und da scheint der Lord auf dem richtigen Weg zu sein. 
Kann man eigentlich die Helmchentuned Kartusche individuel einstellen, oder muss da was im Inneren umgesteckt werden?

Gru Martin


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ja, aber bitte nur mit Fakten, nicht mit Vermutungen bzw. Mutmaßungen.
> MfG
> Stefan




na dann nenn mal fakten, erklär mal und zeig mir wo ich meine denkfehler hab.

mag ja sein dass deine dämpfung ganz gut funktioniert, das non plus ultra ist aber auch im MX und seit jeher eine Dämpfung mit mid- und mit basvalve(2 kolben, wie auch TPC).

wenn deine ausführung super funktioniert dann passts ja! und alle sind glücklich. ich bau eine andere


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. Januar 2011)

SCHLÄÄÄÄGEREEEEEIIIIII *wild mit den armen wedelnd im kreis renn*


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

neinnein - ich mein das hier ja nicht bösartig - hier ist auch kein kampf oder ähnliches.

ich sag nur was ich mir denke, wenn mir aber einer kapitaldenkfehler vorwirft, find ich sollte er zumindest begründen 

nothing for ungood  (laut loddar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

Sorry um auf die Schiene einzusteigen fehlt mir momentan die Zeit.
Das wird mein letzter Post hier bis der Proto von mir fertig abgestimmt ist.

Ich sags nur so:
Wenns so dämlich wär alles auf einen Kolben zu setzen, dann mssten alle Autos von der Straße in den Graben fliegen, Alle CC-Luftdmpfer mssten platzen, alle Rennwagen explodieren und auch alle anderen Federelemente die Funktion einstellen.

Ich verstehe dein Problem mit einer midvalvebasierten Dämpfung nicht, ein Problem entsteht erst wenn es an Gegendruck fehlt (dafür nimmt man nen IFP oder auch das Basevalve). Der Rest ist _Auslegungssache _und da kann man nicht von sehen her bestimmen ob das funzt oder nicht. 

Wenn man IFP oder Basevalve drin hat ists doch vollkommen Hupe ob das Ding jetzt 2 Kolben hat oder einen und wo ich meine Shims hinstapel oder nicht.

Ich muss mir von dir nicht erzhlen lassen dass das System nicht funktioniert weil ja der Platz fehlt, noch weniger muss ich mich dir gegenber ausgiebig erklären oder rechtfertigen. (...und frag mich warum ich es trotzdem tue). 

Ergo, red mir nicht in meinen Kram rein, ich lass dir deinen und der Thread kann wieder zum Thema zurück:

*Durolux-Tuning - Nicht verbales Wettrüsten / Bashing*.  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DH-Luza (13. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich muss mir von dir nicht erzhlen lassen dass das System nicht funktioniert weil ja der Platz fehlt, noch weniger muss ich mich dir gegenber ausgiebig erklren oder rechtfertigen. (...und frag mich warum ich es trotzdem tue).
> 
> ...




Leute, streitet euch doch nicht! Ich meine, wir diskutieren hier nicht über eine MX-Forke, sondern über eine Fahrradfedergabel im unteren Preissegment! 

Leitet bei der Duro doch spasseshalber mal nicht nur eine Kraft von unten in die Gabel ein und tragt diese gegen den Federweg auf (die berühmte Kennlinie, die z.B. die BIKE so gern' verwendet), sondern lasst gleichzeitig mal eine Kraft gegen die Fahrtrichtung wirken, also zieht parallel an der Steckachse! 
Das allein reicht ja quasi schon als Dämpfung - wobei das bei der Duro sogar noch relativ gut ausfällt 
Ganz zu schweigen von den teils vielen, druckbeaufschlagten Dichtungen bei Luftfedergabeln mit Absenkung!
In den Anfängen des Automobilzeitalters hat man Reibungsdämpfer verwendet, bis diese durch die hydraulische Dämpfung ersetzt wurden!  

Also soviel zu Midvalve, Basevalve, HSC, LSC - von den vielen falsch eingestellten Zugstufen, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen!
Totgepumpte Pogosticks mit quasi offener Zugstufe (bei XC'lern insbesondere gern' verwendet)... - aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

Wie gesagt: Wir reden hier über eine Teleskop-Fahrradfedergabel mit Öschmiersumpf und mehr oder weniger passgenau verbauten bzw. gefertigten Führungsbuchsen, und keinen Dämpfer in einem übersetzten u. seidig  laufenden Hinterbau, bei welchem ich mir solche Überlegungen, wie von Bommel, ja evtl. noch gefallen lasse!  

@ Bommel
"Lord Stefan" wird da schon etwas Ordentliches für die "TAD" zustande bringen! Jedenfalls sieht es doch ganz danach aus!
Schlechter wird die Gabel dadurch sicherlich nicht, sondern kann nur gewinnen...!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> [...]
> @ Bommel
> "Lord Stefan" [...]







Dont try me, fooool! 

DH-Luza, dein Beitrag hat mich zum Schmunzeln gebracht. Du hast ja viel zu sehr recht, vor allem Stichwort Reibung von verklemmten Buchsen.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Das ist hier schon viel zu sehr ausgeufert, ich kann es nur nicht leiden wenn mir jemand sagt mein Krams funktioniert nicht, und das ausgehend von einem Foto wo 3 Pixel 5mm darstellen. Ich mach das nicht erst seit gestern.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (13. Januar 2011)

Ach Jungs, das hat hier so schön sachlich angefangen, meint ihr nicht, dass ihr das auch auf sachlicher Ebene machen könnt und dem jeweils Anderen erklärt, wieso dies und wieso das? Fänd es schade, wenn das hier jetzt in einem Gebashe enden würde.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

Nein. Ich sag gar nix mehr dazu, ich bin jetzt weg bis der Proto fertig ist und danach kriegen die auf meiner Interessentenliste stehen per Mail Info.

Ich hab 2 Gabelprojekte am Laufen und gestern ist ein drittes dazu gekommen, ich hab keine Zeit mich im Forum zu rechtfertigen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

also sorry hier wenn ich da jemanden auf den schlipps getreten bin. das war nicht mein ziel.

jedoch hast du, lieber stefan, gefordert, mit "fakten" und nicht mit mutmaßungen zu diskutieren, beschwerst dich aber im nachhinein wieso du das machen musst.
wirkliche fakten hab ich zwar leider noch immer nicht gehört, was meine gedanken widerlegt. Das ist ja auch aber egal...

Ich will gar nicht sagen dass dein Umbau nicht funktioniert, das wird er sogar wohl relativ gut. man hat gutes ansprechverhalten und einer wohl(mit deiner anpassung) gut funktionierenden Lowspeed druckstufe.

Was aber ich mir nicht recht vorstellen kann, und ich habe ähnliches schon mit einer manitou spv gabel probiert, dass dein Umbau mit schnellen schlägen gut umgehen kann.

Ideal ist es ja, wenn du bei einer bergaborientierten gabel, was die durolux im endeffekt ja ist, einen schnellen schlag hast(z.b. frontal auf einen 10cm bordstein draufhalten) und die dämpfung stark aufmacht, dass viel hub in kurzer zeit zur verfügung steht.
dafür ist es nötig dass die dämpfung sehr gering wird, und da ist es schwierig, einen großen querschnitt mit festgeschraubten shims(ohne float oder bypass) am sog "midvalve" zu erreichen.

ich bin gespannt was die ersten tests ergeben, es ist gut möglich dass die kartusche gut (und ja auf jeden fall besser als das original) funktioniert. Jedoch habe ich meine Zweifel über die highspeedcompression wie gerade beschrieben.

du musst dich ja nicht rechtfertigen - ich bashe hier auch keinen - ich will nur meine meinung äußern, vielleicht ist es auch für dich konstruktiv?!?
Von was DU überzeugt bist ist wieder eine andere geschichte, ich bin gespannt was rauskommt 

ich hoffe das hier sachlich genug zu schreiben - falls jemand es anders auffasst, es ist nicht so gemeint  vielleicht helfen die smilies ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2011)

Mit ner SPV Gabel (z.B. alte Minute / Sherman, fliegt hier auch noch rum) kannst du das nicht vergleichen.

1. Die Lux hat eine 10mm Kolbenstange, keine 12,5mm wie die Manitou
2. Mein Kolbendesign ist weit besser, Flowportgröße vor Allem
3. meine Ventilbelegung ist besser als SPV bzw. dessen Rausriss und Ersatz durch 3 Shims.

Wie gesagt, ich mach das nicht erst seit gestern und hab mir das auch nicht an einem Samstagabend über 3 Bier ausgedacht. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (13. Januar 2011)

weißt jemand ob es so ersatzteile wie luftdichtungen etc bei suntour gibt?

u.a. suche ich dieses weiße plastik teil, das ist bei meiner gebrochen


----------



## CrossX (13. Januar 2011)

Ich würd mal bei Suntour anrufen. 
Die können dir das bestimmt schicken. Die sind ja extrem kullant bei sowas. 
Zumindest waren sie es bei mir als ich meine zum Service hatte. 
Haben mir meine Kartusche sogar kostenlos vorn 180 auf 160mm umgebaut auf meinen Wunsch. 
Da werden sie sich wegen so nem Plastikring wohl nicht anstellen.


----------



## slash-sash (14. Januar 2011)

jo, kulant und freundlich. kann das nur bestätigen.
jetzt habe ich den thread nun komplett durch gelesen, mir vor einem jahr eine 180er durolux gekauft und nach dem hier angegebenen mickey mous tuning geändert (von fett auf öl umgestellt und anderes, bzw. mehr öl eingefüllt) und ich muß sagen, meine gabel funktioniert richtig gut. denn ich habe den vergleich; ich fahre im enduro nämlich eine noch ungetunte 160er durolux. und selbst das bißchen macht schon eine unterschied, wie tag und nacht.
jedoch muß ich ja zugeben, daß ich gespannt bin, wie ein flitzebogen, was aus der tuning-geschichte von l.h. wird. 
da ich der meinung bin, daß kein mensch eine völlig überteuerte fox braucht, sondern eine funktionierende durolux 3x besser ist (zumindest, was meinen geldbeutel anbetrifft), würde ich mich gerne mal von deinem tuning (wenn ich das so nenne darf) überzeugen lassen. 
villeicht ist ja jemand am gardasee-festival mit einer von l.h getunten kartusche; oder du bist selber da.
es klingt auf jeden fall alles sehr spannend. wobei ich ja zugeben muß, daß auch, wenn ich es immer wieder lese, ich da wie eierheinz bin: ich verstehe nur bahnhof.


----------



## DH-Luza (14. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mir auch sofort wieder 'ne 180er Durolux holen, wenn es diese z.B. mit simpler, aber linearer  Stahlfeder gäbe! 
Das Ganze dann mit 'ner einfachen Kartusche, wie eigentlich schon bei der "RCA"realisiert, dann aber womöglich  "tuned by Lord Stefan" 

Noch einfacher wäre es natürlich, wenn Suntour gleich was eigenes rausbringen würde, wo man selbst "Hand anlegen kann"! 
Also 'ne schön einfache, geschlossene (aber leicht zu öffnende) Kartusche, mit verschraubtem Zugstufenkolben und Basevalve (feststehendem Druckstufenkolben ) - alles schön mit shimbedeckten Flowports und regelbaren Bypässen oben und unten! 

Wie gesagt: Ganz klassisch aber eben simpel! 
Keine Plattform o. ä.!

Dazu noch einfach zu warten, wie das ja jetzt eigentlich auch schon bei der "Luft-Variante" möglich ist - fertig! 

An eine FIT-Kartusche einer 180er FOX "Talas" würde ich mich jedenfalls - zumindest ungeschult - nicht rantrauen!


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Januar 2011)

Seit ich die durolux hier stehen habe, frage ich mich mehr und mehr - warum suntour nichts besseres baut.

Die verarbeitung der forke ist spitze, alles aus metall etc.
wenn jetzt das innenlebengscheid wäre, ....

ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass suntour einen deal mit marzocchi o.ä. hat, dass MZ die proline macht, und suntour die günstigeren.

an der linearen luftfeder arbeit ich grad, hoffe ich kanns bald präsentieren.


----------



## DH-Luza (14. Januar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> [...]
> Die verarbeitung der forke ist spitze, alles aus metall etc.
> wenn jetzt das innenlebengscheid wäre, ....
> [...]



Yepp, das sehe ich auch so!  Es gibt sogar Unterlack-Decals...ähm...Aufkleber! Das bekommt man noch nicht einmal bei 'ner FOX!

Beim Innenleben der Kartusche haben sie aber tatsächlich gespart, wobei weniger bezogen auf die Verarbeitung (die verschraubten Kolben sind aus Metall; der untere Kartuschen-Boden, also dort, wo die Kolbenstange austritt, sind korrekt gedichtet und z.B. sauber durch 'ne Buchse geführt!), sondern bezogen auf die  Realisierung der Dämpfung an sich!  Wäre die nicht so simpel, sondern in der Art u. Weise ausgelegt, wie ich mir das oben gewünscht habe, wäre das echt 'ne Alternative zu den teureren Forken des Martkes!


----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht wollte keiner die kleinen Taiwanesen seine Patente nutzen lassen.
Dann wären Möglicherweise für ein paar Euro mehr eine richtig gute Federgabel bei rausgekommen und es bestünde plötzlich keine Notwendigkeit mehr viel Geld für eine Gabel auszugeben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Januar 2011)

...und damit hättet ihr alle Gründe zusammen gezogen die mich bewogen haben die Durolux-Dämpfung in die Mangel zu nehmen.

Wenn man seine  Liste über 1000 Euro teure Boxxer / Lyrik auseinander reißt und dann besteht der Kartuschenboden aus einem Stück Plaste und einem O-Ring, dann fragt man sich nix mehr.

Die Lux verliert halt schier unendlich an der Dämpfung, aber da sind wir ja schon dran.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Blaufuessler (14. Januar 2011)

Hi Stefan,

hätte auf jeden Fall auch Interesse an deiner optimierten Durolux Kartusche.
Ich war eigentlich schon kurz davor mir ne andere Gabel zuzulegen, weil mir das Durchsacken teilweise schon ganz schön auf die Nerven geht. Wenn deine Kartusche da eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen sollte, wäre das klasse. Denn ansonsten find ich die Gabel schon sehr gut

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Januar 2011)

Kenn den Verkäufer zwar nicht, aber erscheint mir ein guter Preis für ne gebrauchte zu sein.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SR-Suntour-DUROL...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0d40f848


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2011)

Blaufuessler schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> hätte auf jeden Fall auch Interesse an deiner optimierten Durolux Kartusche.
> Ich war eigentlich schon kurz davor mir ne andere Gabel zuzulegen, weil mir das Durchsacken teilweise schon ganz schön auf die Nerven geht. Wenn deine Kartusche da eine deutliche Verbesserung bringen sollte, wäre das klasse. Denn ansonsten find ich die Gabel schon sehr gut
> ...



Glaub mir, an der Dämpferperformance tut sich richtig was.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## slash-sash (15. Januar 2011)

na, dann warten wir mal ab. jetzt wo ; zumindest bei uns; der schnee so gut wie weg ist, wird auch da abstimmen ein wenig mehr spaß machen und ein wenig einfacher sein.
wenn dann noch das preis-/leistungsverhältnis stimmt, wääre wahrscheinlich sogar ich mit meinen 67kg; der das alles hier nicht ganz so spürt; mit dabei.


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2011)

Uund und und??? Heute ist doch gutes Wetter, wehe du testest nicht 
Die Ebaygabel war ein super Preis, nur leider brauch ich ein relativ langes Steuerrohr


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Uund und und??? Heute ist doch gutes Wetter, wehe du testest nicht
> Die Ebaygabel war ein super Preis, nur leider brauch ich ein relativ langes Steuerrohr



Heute ist die 32mm Boxxer dran (Midvalvetuning), am Montag kommt noch ein kleines Drehteil für die Lux, danach geht der Testmarathon weiter.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2011)

Drehst du deinen Kram selber? Ist deine Tunerei Hobby oder schon Zubrot? Du bist ja dem Anschein nach eine geballte Ladung Dämpfungsperformancewissen. Ich habe das hier ja schon von Anfang an im Stillen mitverfolgt und muss sagen, dass die Materie doch recht schwierig ist und ich die Begriffe den Funktionen und Bauteilen noch nicht so recht zuordnen kann. Trotzdem finde ich deine Arbeit ungeheuer spannend und bin unheimlich gespannt auf die fertige Dämpfung.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2011)

Hobby ist es schon fast keins mehr, ein Zubrot (noch) nicht wirklich, offiziell am Markt bin ich (noch) nicht aber es bewegt sich streng darauf zu. Hinter den Kulissen bereits herstellerverkabelt. 
2011 hört ihr sicher noch ein wenig von mir.  

Beigebracht? Autodidaktisch. Und ich lern noch jeden Tag dazu, ist eine unglaublich spannende Materie.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## bastelfreak (15. Januar 2011)

Kannst du den Preis für dein Tuning schon abschätzen? Was wird ausgetauscht? Fragen über Fragen und es werden immer mehr


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2011)

Getauscht - komplette Dämpferventiltechnik,
Alle Öle und Schmierflüssigkeiten. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (17. Januar 2011)

@bastelfreak: zum Preis siehe weiter vorne; wird erst bekannt gegeben, wenn Lord himself weiÃ, was e wie genau benÃ¶tigt und wie gut das Ding dann ist. Wird aber wohl kein 50 â¬ Tuning...dazu steckt zu viel Zeit/Wissen/Materialaufwand drin...


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2011)

Der Preis könnte ein Knackpunkt geben. Denn ne Durolux (350) plus Tuning (200????) ist ja dann genau so teuer wie ne Lyrik aus dem Bikemarkt. 
Und dann würd ich definitiv die RS vorziehen. Allen Tuningmaßnahmen zum Trotz.


----------



## Staanemer (17. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Der Preis könnte ein Knackpunkt geben. Denn ne Durolux (350) plus Tuning (200????) ist ja dann genau so teuer wie ne Lyrik aus dem Bikemarkt.
> Und dann würd ich definitiv die RS vorziehen. Allen Tuningmaßnahmen zum Trotz.



Nachdem ich die Durolux gegen eine Totem 2-Step getauscht habe und gestern die Gabel das erste Mal, nur zum einfahren, gefahren habe, kann ich das ganz genau so unterschreiben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Januar 2011)

ist dann die frage ob die lyrik die funktion der durolux nach dem tuning hat...


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich eh schon länger, warum die Konstrukteure von Suntour nicht das gleiche hinbekommen, wie ein Hobbybastler in seinem Keller.
Da sitzen doch auch Fachleute. Und von den Problemen müssen die ja wohl auch wissen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Januar 2011)

da haste was sinniges angesprochen... das ist genauso ein rätsel wieso die jungs das nicht auf die kette kriegen ne dh-gabel auf den markt zu werfen.

aussage der leute am stand auf den dirtmasters: wir haben was spezielles vor...

frag mich, was man "spezielles" an ner dh-gabel braucht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (17. Januar 2011)

Janee, nicht falsch verstehen. Ich habe keine Zweifel an der Funktion des Durolux Tunings.
Nach dem Sinn darf man ja mal fragen. Wobei die Durolux auch Vorteile gegenüber einer Lyrik oder Totem hat.

Je nach Preis baue ich das gerne mal ein um die beiden Gabel zu vergleichen.
Das wäre dann ein Vergleich 180er TAD, 180er TAD mit RCA Dämpfung, 180er TAD mit Stefans Tuning, Totem 2-Step. Vielleicht leiht mir auch jemand die Tuning-Kartusche zum Vergleichstest.

Bisher ist der Vergleich meiner Meinung nach aber Unsinn.


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Januar 2011)

ja das fragen wir uns alle, warum suntour da nix gscheides baut, die vermutungen dazu stehen genau eine seite zuvor.

ic hhab wieder gebastelt, diesmal die obere, feststhende einheit der dämpfung.

sieht wie folgt aus:
manitou kolben außen runtergehdreht auf innendurchmesser durokartusche.

befestigungen aus manitou gabel, diese M10*1 mm schraube stammt aus einem Scott reflex horstlink, wurde auf einer seite runtergedreht auf unter 8mm innendurchmesser.

das gewinde das ich in das kolbenaufnahmestück geschnitten habe nimmt die schraube auf, und bietet, wenn auch nur intern, eine lowspeed druckstufen verstellung, in nem man es rein und raus schraubt.(bild 3 und 4)

die zugstufeneinheit muss ich mir dann wohl drehen lassen, weil ich das auf der vorseite gezeigte teil oben verbaut habe, und außerdem noch die 4 löcher der zugstufe in kombination mit den zugstufen shims die zugstufe zu schnell machen. da werde ich mit einem drehteil sowohl kolbenaufnahme und auch 2 oder 3 von den 4 zugstufenlöchern verschließen - das kommt aber noch

vielleicht dient es einem von euch als bastelidee. ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es sich macht. oben muss die einheit noch in der topkappe verschraubt werden, das löse ich mit einem gedrehten adapter stück, wir werden sehen - das luftventil bleibt dann erhalten.


außerdem vielleicht für einige interessant.

der User mariojenairo baut eigene Dämpfungen, u.a. hat er sich für eine marzocchi 55 eine zug druckstufen einstellbare dämpfung selber gebaut, und die kartuschen der durolux und der 55 ähneln sich wohl sehr stark, dass es auch möglich sein wird, die teile für eine durolux zu verwenden
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/816640#comment-697958


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Januar 2011)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wie das Ding funktionieren soll mit der Länge der Kolbenstange der Durolux, dazu dieses extreme Volumen der Kolbenstange der Druckstufe. Ich behaupte, wahrscheinlich verlierst du Hub. Progression oder Mechanisches Anschlagen, je nachdem was früher eintritt. Wo der Performancegewinn gegenüber meiner Kartusche liegen soll weiß ich nicht. 

*Progression?* Sicher nicht.
*Ausfallsicherheit?* Eher nicht. 
*Abstimmbarkeit?* nein.
*Gewicht?* Niemals. 
*Flowports?* Meine sind wahrscheinlich sogar größer als diese gegossenen Plastikkolben.

*Ventilbelegung?* Mag ich nicht beurteilen aber ich glaube nicht das er da einen Vorteil raus arbeiten kann. Ergo sehe ich momentan nur einen Vorteil in Bommels Kartusche, er zeigt was man aus Müll noch so alles bauen kann.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Da ich es an anderen Stellen im Forum schon wieder lesen musste... ...warum ist meine Gabel gleich nochmal überdämpft? Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden wo dein Problem mit meiner Kartusche ist bzw. wo die Überdämpfung herkommen soll.

P.P.S.: Wenn du unter deiner Druckstufe nicht noch ein paar schmale Shims unterstapelst wirst du extreme Druckstufe bekommen, der Backer ist viel zu nah dran, das kann man sogar auf dem Foto erkennen.


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.: Da ich es an anderen Stellen im Forum schon wieder lesen musste... ...warum ist meine Gabel gleich nochmal überdämpft? Ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden wo dein Problem mit meiner Kartusche ist bzw. wo die Überdämpfung herkommen soll.



das würd ich jetzt auch gern wissen wollen


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Januar 2011)

"Was man aus Müll alles bauen kann" ist gut  Scheinbar ein veritabler Weg die Teilekiste auf einen Schlag zu leeren. Fast wie wenn ich was koche: "Ich weiß nicht wo es her ist aber ich werfe es mal mit rein, macht mir einen ganz patenten Eindruck"


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2011)

Und Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft. Vielleicht haben wir bald 2 vernünftige Tuningkits. 
Monopolstellungen am Markt sind nicht gerade förderlich für den Endverbraucher ;


----------



## BommelMaster (17. Januar 2011)

ich kann das gerne auch nochmal erklären, wo ich meine bedenken habe - versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, es sind überlegungen, nichts weiter. Ich kann weder sagen, ob das 100% richtig ist, noch, dass es nicht so ist 

Soviel mal vorweg, nicht dass hier gleich gemüter hochkochen.

Dein kolben besteht aus einem kolben, der sich mit 1:1 geschwindigkeit durch das Öl bewegt. Das design des kolbens ist praktisch identisch mit dem eines feststehenden Kolbens, fix verschraubte shims, durch deren aufgebogenen querschnitt das Öl durch muss.

Beim basevalve(feststehender kolben) müssen rein von der Ölmenge in einer normalen Federgabel ca ein Fünftel des Öls durch laufen, wie es beim bewegten Kolben der fall ist. Die rechnung ist ganz einfach FLÄCHEkolbenstange  / FLÄCHEkartuschenrohr.

in diesem Fall ist das (5mm)² / (11mm)² er gibt  0,2.... also ein übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:5.


Nun muss bei einem einkolbensystem 5mal soviel Öl durch den Kolben laufen wie beim basevalve eines herkömmlichen systems. Das kolbendesign(festgeschraubte shims) ist aber identisch.

Wie stark müssen sich also deine shims aufbiegen, um den maximalen querschnitt, den dein Kolben hergibt(fläche ports) tatsächlich durchzulassen? da deine druckstufen ports sehr viel fläche haben, was auch sinnvoll ist, um bei highspeed viel öl durchzulassen und nicht zu stark zu dämpfen, müssen deine shims, um das "potential" des kolbens auszunutzen, sich fast genauso viel vom kolben aufbieten, als die ports breit sind(breite von innen nach außen). "FAST" weil die DS Ports nicht komplett rund herumgehen).

wenn das bei deinem kolben 4mm portbreite sind(? - nur mal angenommen), müssen sich die shims um 4mm aufbieten, dazu ist dann schon ne gute kraft nötig, um das zu erreichen.


wie bereits gesagt - ich kann das nicht in der praxis beurteilen. Es mag sehr gut sein, dass die kartusche ausgezeichnet funktioniert. Auf jeden fall wird sie wohl besser als das original sein - das ist klar und da brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren.
jedoch ist (achtung->) MEINER MEINUNG NACH die sache zwar gut, aber nicht optimal.




zu meiner Bastelei. @ LH - es stimmt, die durolux kartushe ist extrem kurz, ich muss hier die kolbenstange der Basevalve noch kürzer machen und auhc den ölstand senken, mit der verstellung wie ichs mir gedacht hab wirds dann mal nix mehr - aber insg geht es sich gerade noch aus. und ich hab das luftventil später immer noch


----------



## DH-Luza (18. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft. Vielleicht haben wir bald 2 vernünftige Tuningkits.
> Monopolstellungen am Markt sind nicht gerade förderlich für den Endverbraucher



Mir kommt das eh langsam komisch vor, mit den beiden!
Die Warheit ist wahrscheinlich: beide stehen längst in Kontakt mit Suntour und haben den Auftrag, unabhängig voneinander, eine neue "Durolux-Dämpfung" bzw. -Kartusche zu kreieren! 
Der Beste erhält den Zuschlag! 
Logisch, dass hier dann "gebastelt" und "gedissed" wird, was das Zeug hält! Wer möchte nicht, dass auf einer Seriengabel sein Nick-Name steht Statt FIT- (wie z.B. bei FOX) eben "Bommel" oder "Lord Stefan Damping Cartridge"!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn sie kommt dann mit Helmchentuned Sticker 
Ich bin (Rahmen-)herstellerverbandelt, aber mit SR Suntour hab ich nix zu tun.


----------



## sap (19. Januar 2011)

is doch ok, wenn beide aktiv sind...und es ist doch auch ok, wenn der eine sich zumindest vorerst seiner alten teilekiste bedient, um etwas auszuprobieren, und der andere sich etwas mehr mühe macht 

Offtopic: hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. Januar 2011)

Soooo, noch ein Drehteil in Auftrag gegeben, dem leidigen Bleedport noch auf die Pelle rücken. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## schwarzerRitter (20. Januar 2011)

Ich überlege mir schon seit einigen Wochen ob ich mein zukünftiges Enduro nicht mit einer 2011er Durlolux TAD aufbauen soll.
Preis- Leistung soll für den Grundpreis ja auch noch OK sein, die zu lesenden Kritiken wegen dem Dämpfungsverhalten und dem Wegtauchen an Steilstufen haben mich aber doch bis jetzt vom Kauf abgehalten.

Und jetzt: stolpere ich zufällig über diesen Thread (bin ja noch frisch hier bei euch im Forum) und lese dass die Gabel sehr viel Potenzial hat und schon sehr professionell an einer deutlichen Verbesserung gearbeitet wird  

@ Lord Helmchen: setze mich bitte auch auf deine Interessenten Liste


----------



## stephan- (20. Januar 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Drehst du deinen Kram selber?




Macht er nicht, er bekommt die Teile von dem IBC User MarioJaneiro, der bietet auch für einige aktuelle Gabeln Tunings an und hat einige interessante Bastelsachen, die funktional über alles erhaben sind. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=120651 einfach mal in die Galerie schauen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Januar 2011)

Joah, der Mario macht aktuell meine Frästeile.
Sein Boxxer 2010 Tuning ist überaus schick. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. Januar 2011)

Nur so eine Frage am Rande: würde die optimierte Lord Helmchen TAD Kartusche auch in eine 2011er Durolux passen, sprich ändert sich von 2010 auf 2011 etwas Gravierendes an der Gabel?
Nicht dass ich mir zu viel Hoffnungen mache...

Und kann wer die angegebene Einbauhöhe der 180er Gabel von 566mm bestätigen (kommt mir im Vergleich zu anderen etwas niedrig vor).


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. Januar 2011)

die EBL kommt hin. in der tat


----------



## veraono (26. Januar 2011)

Kann mit kaum vorstellen das SR an den 2011 Gabeln etwas Gravierendes ändert ( jedenfalls nicht an den Einbaumaßen der Kartuschen), sind bisher seit dem ersten Modelljahr unverändert. 
Zur EBL: 


SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> *Antwort: 180mm Einbauhöhe 565 / 160mm Einbauhöhe 545 *
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> SR SUNTOUR


 
Grüße


----------



## schwarzerRitter (26. Januar 2011)

OK, danke für die Infos.


----------



## cubelix (26. Januar 2011)

Die SR Gabeln sollen erst Mitte 2012 eine technische Upgrade bekommen.
 (Quelle SR Dealer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (27. Januar 2011)

Dann werden sicher auch die Preise wieder upgedatet.
Wenn ich bedenke, daß ich für die Durolux am Anfang gerade mal 289 bezahlt habe ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Die SR Gabeln sollen erst Mitte 2012 eine technische Upgrade bekommen.
> (Quelle SR Dealer)



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was geändert wird... ...Bleedport liegt wieder nicht in der Post heute.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2011)

jetzt weisst du warum das update erst mitte 2012 kommt.
weil helmchen bleedport noch fehlt. 

erst wenn stefan seinen dämpfer fertig hat, kann Suntour weitermachen. ich würd die webcam mal prüfen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bin halt echt gespannt was da geändert wird.
Der Sprung von TAD auf RCA war ja mal eher nix 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## cubelix (27. Januar 2011)

Vieleicht gibt es auch nur ein Design Preisupdate 

Ganz nach dem Motto altes Produkt Neu Verpackt  never chance a fast running System


----------



## dumabrain (28. Januar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> Vieleicht gibt es auch nur ein Design Preisupdate
> 
> Ganz nach dem Motto altes Produkt Neu Verpackt  never chance a fast running System



Wenn das so ist, dann bauen die wohl nicht nur die Gabeln für Marzocchi, sondern haben auch deren Marketing Strategie abgeschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Januar 2011)

Montage fertiggestellt, gleich paar km mit geschrotet und sogar bei minus 4 Grad ein klein wenig hüpfen gewesen.

Dazu mit Ollo gegen Lyrik und Bos Deville ausgeschossen.
Mehr dazu später wenn ich mehr Zeit habe.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sap (29. Januar 2011)

*tee trink*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2011)

Aktualisierung: funktioniert auch bei minus 7 Grad 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2011)

6:19 Uhr ....man Stefan, senile Bettflucht oder erst nach Hause gekommen 

dann mal ran an die Kandidaten, BOS Deville vs Lyrik vs Durolux.......die zierliche Französin (BOS) ist eine der wenigen Gabeln die out off the Box begeistert, Haptik, Gewicht und Ansprechen, eine sehr sahnig ansprechende Gabel die willig ihre 155 mm Federweg hergibt (Stefan ich habe heute Morgen noch mal nachgemessen, Luft raus und komplett zusammengedrückt und der Anschlag ist bei 155mm, Oberkante Staubdichtung-SAG Ring)......die Gabel hat einen für Wurzelpassagen und leichte Rumpelstrecken angenehmen Flex und geht als sehr gute AM/Touren Gabel durch......und jetzt der Lang ersehnte Umbau meiner Durolux......eins vorweg, die Gabel ist nicht wieder zu erkennen, Stefan hat einen ganz hervorragenden Job gemacht  und wenn ich mehr von der Theorie verstehen würde, wüßte ich wahrscheinlich noch besser wie viel Hirnschmalz drin steckt....

Die Duro bin ich seit 2009 gefahren, sowohl im Harz als auch auf Wald- und Wiesenwegen, Bikepark und zuletzt bei der Bike Attack. Ich hatte wohl von Anfang an eine Gabel die "gut" Funktionierte, da es einen "Spürbaren" Zugstufen Verstellbereich gab und die Absenkung sich genau in dem Bereich abspielte wie er sollte, Durchschläge gab es in der ganzen Zeit keine. Was aber immer zur kleinen Krankheit der Duro gehörte, war ein wegtauchen was sich nur mit "Stärker" aufpumpen und einer damit wiederum schlechteren Performance "heilen" ließ......also Sensibel mit wegtauchen oder gerumpel ohne wegtauchen, an oder aus sozusagen.  

Und nun diese völlig andere Gabel, nur so kann ich das bezeichnen, obwohl noch ein winziges Bauteil fehlte (was zum Glück im laufe des Tages dann noch im Briefkasten lag) , funktionierte die Duro so wie man sich eine Gabel wünscht, zumindest ich wünsche mir so eine Gabel.
Mit einem Wort könnte ich es beschreiben, willig, willig zu Federn........wenig wippen, sensibel...eher Sahnig im Ansprechen und immer bereit den Federweg zu Verfügung zu stellen der benötigt wird ohne zu weich oder zu "Hölzern" zu wirken, ganz im Gegensatz zu der Lyrik, die bei einem ganz einfachen "Test" nämlich stumpf auf eine höhere Bordsteinkante fahren, eher dieses "muß ich jetzt Einfedern" "Gefühl" auslöste, im Gegensatz zu der Duro die das ganze Gegenteil davon war "Geil, ne Bordsteinkante, die saug ich weg"  ..........aber es gab Gestern nicht nur Bordsteinkante, falls jetzt einer meint, eine Bordsteinkante mach noch keinen Sommer....... nee es gab ja noch alles was Radwandern in der Stadt so hergibt, Treppen rauf Treppen runter, Treppen Springen, stumpf ins Flat, ihr kennt das und wenn dann noch zwei so Brocken mit 95-105 Kg ohne jegliche Fahrtechnik, sich reinweg darauf verlassen das die Federung das ausbügelt, hat die Duro das locker und ganz Souverän geschafft, die Gabel ist eine völlig andere als die die ich Stefan geschickt habe und stellt sich Locker vor die von vielen so gelobte Lyrik, die sich Gestern zwar als Funktionierende Gabel zeigte, aber doch etwas Lust- und Leblos war, da war sogar die zarte Französin, die geschmeidig durch den Federweg ging, angenehmer........nicht das einer denkt, ja klar die Lyrik ist was für "Härtere" Sachen, mag sein, an die Duro im Momentanen zustand kommt sie nicht ran, die Arbeitet im "kleinen" Federwegsbereich Sahnig wie die BOS und im "Großen/Groben" wie die Boxxer von Stefan......immer den Federweg zu Verfügung stellend der für den Impact gebraucht wird ohne beim Bremsen oder im Wiegetritt fahrend zu weit einzutauchen, ebenso wie sie bei Frontbelastung nicht zu weit wegtaucht/Absäuft...........ich bin gespannt auf das Finale finish von Stefan und auf die Fahrten in diesem Jahr mit der Duro


----------



## sap (30. Januar 2011)

yeeeeeeeeaaaaah, das nenn ich mal geil-o-mat 
klingt sehr sehr sehr gut. bin fast gewillt, das als sonntags-morgen-predigt durchgehen zu lassen, ich lausche geduldig 
aber im sinne von ollo: das mit 6:19 uhr is schon etwas bedenklich.. :>


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Januar 2011)

-7°C erreicht man eben nur seeehr früh am morgen. oder späääät in der nacht


----------



## Eierheinz (30. Januar 2011)

Geil,geil,geil ich möchte auch!
*mit Geldscheinen wedelnd*


----------



## sap (30. Januar 2011)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Geil,geil,geil ich möchte auch!
> *mit Geldscheinen wedelnd*



also die Geldscheine würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## slash-sash (30. Januar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 6:19 Uhr ....man Stefan, senile Bettflucht oder erst nach Hause gekommen
> 
> dann mal ran an die Kandidaten, BOS Deville vs Lyrik vs Durolux.......die zierliche Französin (BOS) ist eine der wenigen Gabeln die out off the Box begeistert, Haptik, Gewicht und Ansprechen, eine sehr sahnig ansprechende Gabel die willig ihre 155 mm Federweg hergibt (Stefan ich habe heute Morgen noch mal nachgemessen, Luft raus und komplett zusammengedrückt und der Anschlag ist bei 155mm, Oberkante Staubdichtung-SAG Ring)......die Gabel hat einen für Wurzelpassagen und leichte Rumpelstrecken angenehmen Flex und geht als sehr gute AM/Touren Gabel durch......und jetzt der Lang ersehnte Umbau meiner Durolux......eins vorweg, die Gabel ist nicht wieder zu erkennen, Stefan hat einen ganz hervorragenden Job gemacht  und wenn ich mehr von der Theorie verstehen würde, wüßte ich wahrscheinlich noch besser wie viel Hirnschmalz drin steckt....
> 
> ...



super, ein erster fahrbericht; wenn auch nicht vom trail, sondern aus der city (soweit ich das verstanden habe ) aber was soll sich auf dem trail noch großartig ändern?! ich denke mal nicht, daß die gabel ein 2. gesicht im wald zeigen wird.
darf man fragen, wie lange die gabel zum tuning weg war?
ich denke preislich werden wir dir, l.h., wohl eine pn schreiben, oder?!
ich habe ja 2 duros; eine 180er und eine 160er. da könnte ich mir ja mal eine umbauen lassen, um den direkten vergleich zu habe. mmmmmhhhhh


----------



## DH-Luza (30. Januar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 6:19 Uhr ....man Stefan, senile Bettflucht oder erst nach Hause gekommen
> [...]
> und jetzt der Lang ersehnte Umbau meiner Durolux......eins vorweg, die Gabel ist nicht wieder zu erkennen, Stefan hat einen ganz hervorragenden Job gemacht
> [...]
> ...



*Wow*, das hört sich ja geil an: Sahniges Ansprechen, selbst bei -7°C  
Wie, und sie rauscht - trotz des geringen, nicht (üb)erhöhten Luftdrucks -  echt nicht mehr so durch den Federweg?
Wie sieht's denn auf langen Steilstücken aus? Vielleicht seid ihr in der City ja auch mal ein Parkhaus rauf bzw. runter gefahren! 
Ich bin ja zurück zur linearen Stahlfeder, wo es Probleme wg. einer zu flachen (Luft-)Kennlinie per se nicht gibt! Apropos: Du hast Die "Lux", tuned by Lord_Stefan mit 'ner Lyrik 1/2-step Air und keiner U-Turn verglichen, stimmt's?

Wie dem auch sei - Stefan scheint 'ne saubere Arbeit abgeliefert zu haben! Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (30. Januar 2011)

@Sap, du gehörst also auch zu den geldgeilen Stereofahrern 
Kleiner Spaß, ich fahre die Durolux ebenfalls in einem Stereo allerdings ein 2007er Rahmen.
Sehr schön!


----------



## sap (30. Januar 2011)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> @Sap, du gehörst also auch zu den geldgeilen Stereofahrern
> Kleiner Spaß, ich fahre die Durolux ebenfalls in einem Stereo allerdings ein 2007er Rahmen.
> Sehr schön!



geldgeil? nene...aber wenn du schon mit rumwedelst 
und stereo auch nich mehr...wird bald aktualisiert


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2011)

@slash-sash

was die Duro letztendlich im Wald kann wird sich zeigen.......es waren Gestern kurze aber sehr beeindruckende "Erlebnisse"......, ich denke aber jeder kennt das, wenn etwas auf Anhieb und nach kurzer Zeit, einen gewissen  Effekt erzeugt und da ich die Gabel schon einige Zeit fahre, fällt sofort auf was anders und besser ist.....über die Zeit die sie zum Tuning war sollten wir bei diesem ersten Exemplar nicht Reden, da Stefan praktisch fast bei Null angefangen hat die Kartusche neu  "Gedanklich Aufzubauen" + die Zeit die er auf die Teile die extra Angefertigt wurden zu warten.....im großen und ganzen, sind so locker 4-6 Monate ins Land gezogen, vom ersten, Ok Stefan hat Plan und ich noch etwas Taschengeld für den ersten Prototypen übrig......und eine Duro, die Grundsätzlich Potenzial hat und selbst mit dem LH Tuning immer noch preislich unter dem liegt was für vergleichbare Neuware anderer Hersteller auf die Theke gelegt werden muß, zu dem wenn man da einmal den Meßdaten der Freeride Vertrauen darf, ist sie fast so steif wie eine Totem aber leichter, hat eine vom Lenker aus bedienbare Absenkung alla Magura ein von Anfang an sauberes Ansprechen (ich hatte nie das Gefühl da müßte sich noch was "Einfahren" ) und wer will kann auch eine 200 mm Forke daraus machen. 

@ DH Luzza,

ne leider keine steile Anstiege, eher was gemäßigtes, da kann aber Stefan was zu sagen weil er den Aufstiegs-Part mit der Gabel gefahren ist, da mußte ich mich leider mit der Lyrik begnügen  ......ein gewisses eintauchen wird es immer geben (zumindest wenn so Ü 100 Kg beim Anbremsen auf die Gabel drücken) , aber es ist sehr stark reduziert und lässt sich noch über den Druck in der Druckstufe anpassen, wer das will, stell Dir einfach eine Gabel vor die bei kleineren Sachen, wie Wurzeln und Co alles sauber wegfedert ohne großartig in den Federweg zu gehen und ohne dabei Hölzern zu sein (das war das Manko bei der Lyrik) und richtig Federweg zu Verfügung stellt je heftiger der Impact ist, d.h. bei einem gr. Schlag, macht sie ganz auf und saugt ihn komplett weg..... ohne danach noch in der Zugstufe  ab zu saufen..... eigentlich alles Eigenschaften die von den Herstellern ja ihren Gabeln jetzt schon zugeschrieben werden, Theoretisch.... und Gestern war die Duro die, die diese Eigenschaften auch erfüllt hat....

Warum die Duro das jetzt kann ? Ihr dürft nicht vergessen das das Innenleben der Kartusche absolut nichts mehr mit dem Original zu tun hat und ich denke das Stefan da noch rumfeilen wird, er ist zwar mit dem ersten "Wurf" zufrieden aber ich denke es Arbeitet schon wieder......


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

Die Vergleichsgabeln waren die aktuelle Bos Deville, Lyrik Solo Air DH (2010/11er Modell und die Durolux Helmchentuned.

Die *Bos *will ich mich kurz fassen, fast kein Losbrechmoment, tolle Dämpfung, man merkt ihr zwar deutlich an das sie keine Stahlfedergabel ist, aber für das was sie ist, eine langhubige extrem leichte tourengabel, macht sie ihren job perfekt. In dem Bereich denke ich die Referenz. Für eine wirkliche Enduroforke aber für mich (Betriebsgewicht mit Rucksack jenseits 0,1t) jedoch merklich zu weich (Steifigkeit) und wegsacken muss man mit Druckstufeneinsatz kurieren, daher für schwere Kaliber zumindest keine perfekte Option. Sonst uneingeschränkt empfehlbar. Da die Gabel sich schwerlich mit den zwei "Schwergewichten" namens Lyrik und Lux vergleichen lässt wollen wir sie hier im Vergleichstest mal ausklammern.

Ach ja, *Testgelände*:
Radwandern in Braunschweig, Treppen, Absätze, stumpfes Flatdroppen, Nussberg und sogar kleiner Trailanteil. Wir waren über 2 Std unterwegs bei Minus 4 Grad. Das Ollo mit seinen blaugefrorenen Händen überhaupt schreiben konnte, fasziniert mich bis jetzt  Ach ja, 2 fette Fahrer um 0.1 Tonnen. Einer aufm 901, einer auf der Wildsau Enduro. Also Material mi dem man testen kann. 

Steifigkeit ist die *Durolux *ne Macht, *Lyrik *auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Die Durolux spricht mit ihrer stahlfedergestützten Luftfederung sehr sahnig an, holt sich da die ersten Vorteile gegenüber der (systembedingt) doch eher straffen Solo Air Lyrik. Der Dämpfungscharakter der Lyrik unterstreicht ihren Charakter, straffe Druckstufen, straffe Zugstufe, leider beim harten Bremsen eine ausgeprägte Wegsacktendenz. Klingt schlecht, ist aber definitiv nicht so gemeint. Die Gabel ist nicht zu Unrecht die absolute Referenz im Segment, wenn mans richtig hart angehen lässt (was gestern nicht so möglich war) und mans richtig stehen lässt zeigt die Gabel was sie kann. Man muss der Gabel aber echt die Hölle auf Erden präsentieren damit sie es tut.

Jetzt zur *Lux*, das ist ja eher das was ihr wissen wollt.  
Grundsätzlich, die Gabel hat mit der Gabel die ihr kennt dämpfungstechnisch NICHTS mehr zu tun, außer der Kolbenstange und dem Gehäuse ist alles neu. Dank neuem Bleedport ist die Zugstufenverstellung jetzt wirksam, dank Shimstacks ist die Gabel geschwindigkeits"sensitiv", dank IFP schäumt das Öl nicht mehr aus und die Gabel hat keine Totwege in der Dämpfung. Sie läuft sehr sauber, schluckfreudig, straff und vor allem vorhersehbar. Verstellbereich der Zugstufe ist gut und sollte von leichten bis schwereren Fahrern alles abdecken, Kennlinie muss im Midspeedbereich nochmal hochglanzpoliert werden, die Druckstufen laufen (für meinen Geschmack) perfekt, egal was du machst, ob Wiegetritt oder Flatdrop, die Gabel tut ihre Pflicht ohne Hub zu verschwenden. Schöner Ramp-Up, sehr effektiv über die IFP Kammer einstellbar. 

*Mein persönliches höchst subjektives Fazit:*
Extrem schluckfreudige, sehr sauber arbeitende, stets vorhersehbare Gabel mit überzeugender Dämpfung. überaus akzeptables Verhalten beim Bremsen, sehr schöne Progression, insgesamt bin ich für den ersten Wurf sehr zufrieden.

*Was will ich noch ändern:*
Minimale Korrektur am Zugstufenstack und für die Beta-Variante flacheren IFP, minimale Korrektur am Kolbendesign, Backer für den Druckstufenstack.

Ach ja, Beta, Beta klingt nach *Betatest*. Und genau sowas hab ich vor zu veranstalten:

_Ich brauche Leute die das Ding fahren, fahren, fahren und und mir sauber Rückmeldung geben was sie davon halten. Ihr erhaltet die Dämpfung zum absoluten Vorzugspreis. Die Gabeln werden fachmännisch umgebaut, abgestimmt und auf eurer Rückmeldung basierend poliere ich die Kennlinien nach. Selbstverständlich werden die Testgabeln am Ende des Tests von mir auf den Serienstand gebracht._

Bewerbungen an mich sollten beinhalten:

Streckenprofil, Fahrerfahrung, Kilometerleistung, Euer Gewicht, welches Rad ihr fahrt, ...gefahrene Vergleichsmodelle.
Technisches Grundverständnis erwünscht, aber nicht gefordert. 

Ich freu mich auf die Rückmeldung und bedanke mich nochmals für euer aller Interesse.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Abstimmung: Zugstufe 90% zu, IFP Druck 4,5 Bar, 43-45mm SAG. Fahrer 94kg plus Gerödel, knapp 102kg fahrfertig (ohne Rucksack).


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

^^


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2011)

17:29 Uhr und guten Morgen  .....ja die Jugend  bis heute Morgen waren die Pfoten wieder aufgetaut ......Gestern wäre da nichts mehr gegangen .....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. Januar 2011)

erster Betatester =>*sap* 
zweiter Betatester => *Bastelfreak *




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Solltest vielleicht noch dazu sagen, welchen Zeitrahmen dein Betatest umfassen soll.
> Vor April wird ja wohl kaum einer ernsthaft anfangen wollen...*fröstel*




Der Test beginnt für mich jetzt, und für den Rest der sich noch finden wird (geplant) in 14-21 Tagen. Er wird sich bis ins Frühjahr ziehen. Ich brauch auch bei Minusgraden Erfahrungen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MichiP (30. Januar 2011)

wenn Herr Ollo es zu lässt werde ich mal seine Duro testen. Wir wollen uns eh mal im Deister treffen dann kommste mit und kannst Dir selber ein Bild machen wenn zwei Stokel mit Hightechmaterial rumaasen


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Januar 2011)

ich bin schon seit n paar wochen im sattel. es bibbert zwar ein wenig. aber was einen nicht umbringt macht einen nur härter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

Erstmal danke für die ganzen PNs und Mails.
Ich versuch alles so schnell wie möglich zu beantworten.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

Da mich vermehrt Anfragen über die günstigste Bezugsquelle für die Lux erreichten: Müsste aktuell GoCycle sein. 339 Euro.
Wenn die Lieferbarkeit gegeben ist, die Gabel ist dort sogar mit tapered Schaft gelistet, damit müsste sie wohl nochmal ne Ecke leichter sein als mit 1.125 Schaft. . Halt aber auch ne Ecke teurer. (Gewichtsunterschied ist mir leider nicht bekannt, sollte aber schon was ausmachen. Tapered = Alu, 1.125 = Stahl)

MfG
Stefan


----------



## mhedder (31. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die Durolux spricht mit ihrer stahlfedergestützten Luftfederung sehr sahnig an, holt sich da die ersten Vorteile gegenüber der (systembedingt) doch eher straffen Solo Air Lyrik.



@LH: Was meinst Du mit stahlfedergestützte Luftfederung. Ich dachte die Durolux ist eine reine Luftgabel, und die Stahlfeder wäre nur für die Absenkung zuständig... 

Lese hier schon ne ganze Weile sehr interessiert mit. Hatte das Thema Durolux eigentlich wegen der schlechten Dämpfungsperformance schon vor längerer Zeit bei Seite gelegt, was sich jetzt wohl zu ändern scheint.

Top Sache , ich bleibe Gespannt was die Betatest bringen.

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Hat mal jemand eine 180er TAD mit tapered Schaft nachgewogen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

mhedder schrieb:


> @LH: Was meinst Du mit stahlfedergestützte Luftfederung. Ich dachte die Durolux ist eine reine Luftgabel, und die Stahlfeder wäre nur für die Absenkung zuständig...
> 
> Lese hier schon ne ganze Weile sehr interessiert mit. Hatte das Thema Durolux eigentlich wegen der schlechten Dämpfungsperformance schon vor längerer Zeit bei Seite gelegt, was sich jetzt wohl zu ändern scheint.
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Gabel von 180 auf 140mm verstellst sitzt der Kolben auf der Stahlfeder auf, die den ganzen Hub unterstützend wirkt. Ist die Gabel auf 180mm, wirkt die Stahlfeder ab 40mm Hub.  Die Feder hat nix mit der Federverstellung zu tun, die funktioniert durch ein Ventil zwischen Positiv- und Negativluftkammer. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Mhedder und Slash-Lash, ich hab euch zwei mal pro forma auf die Interessentenliste gesetzt, ihr kriegt spätestens sobald das Ding fertig ist auch noch ne PN mit allen Infos zum System. 

P.S.S.: Ich bin schon bei weit über 20 Anfragen für das System, ich freu mich auf den Betatest. Nochmals danke für die großartige Resonanz.


----------



## mhedder (31. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn du die Gabel von 180 auf 140mm verstellst sitzt der Kolben auf der Stahlfeder auf, die den ganzen Hub unterstützend wirkt. Ist die Gabel auf 180mm, wirkt die Stahlfeder ab 40mm Hub.  Die Feder hat nix mit der Federverstellung zu tun, die funktioniert durch ein Ventil zwischen Positiv- und Negativluftkammer.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Okay, klingt absulut logisch. 

Jetzt leuchtet mir auch ein, wie einige Leute hier einfach die Absenkung etwas erweitern konnten... 
was dann wiederum auch einen Einfluß auf die Kennlinie nimmt...

Gruß Marc


----------



## sap (31. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.S.S.: Ich bin schon bei weit über 20 Anfragen für das System, ich freu mich auf den Betatest. Nochmals danke für die großartige Resonanz.



Schon mal dank für die gute arbeit  auch ohne eigenen test ist es schon bemerkenswert, was für einen aufwand du betreibst...und dass es nun immerhin einen betatest geben wird, ist schon lobenswert!
freue mich auf die LH-tuned lux :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (31. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mich ja als Betatester für einen Vergleich Avy-Boxxer vs. LH-Durolux zur Verfügung stellen. Nur müsste ich erstmal meine Boxxer testen. Außerdem bin ich Schönwetterfahrer (wenn ich nicht im Urlaub bin) und geeignete Strecken sind erst im Frühjahr verfügbar.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

Beta-Tester Nr 3 => *lockenschnulli*


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja als Betatester für einen Vergleich Avy-Boxxer vs. LH-Durolux zur Verfügung stellen. Nur müsste ich erstmal meine Boxxer testen. Außerdem bin ich Schönwetterfahrer (wenn ich nicht im Urlaub bin) und geeignete Strecken sind erst im Frühjahr verfügbar.



Ich könnt ja Schwein sein und dir meine 32mm Boxxer mit eigener Dämpfung schicken, aber die ist leider noch auf einem laaaaaaaaangen Weg bis zur Marktreife... und leider haben Lux und Lyrik gerade Vorrang.

Vergleichen kann man die zwei Gabeln denke ich eh nicht, Avy Boxxer wiegt ein paar hundert Gramm mehr, ist eine Doppelbrückengabel (Steifigkeit!) und komplett anders aufgebaut.

Dämpfungstechnisch ist sie nach Avalanche-Tuning eine auf reine Bergab-Performance ausgelegte Open Bath Dämpfung mit völlig anderer Konzeption. Wenn du da vergleichen willst, müsstest du schon meine Boxxer drauf ansetzen 

Die Lux ist eine Enduro-Gabel, und so wird sie auch abgestimmt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## berkel (31. Januar 2011)

Meine Durolux hat ein 1.5 Schaft und eine normale Steckachse. Ich konnte da bisher keinen merklichen Unterschied zur 32er Boxxer feststellen.

Die Avy habe ich mit Mid-Valve für All Mountain Einsatz (technische Abfahrten) abstimmen lassen. Dafür sollte auch meine Durolux abgestimmt sein.
Was machst du für Enduro Einsatz anders? Wippunterdrückung bergauf interessiert mich bei einer Endurogabel nicht.


----------



## stephan- (31. Januar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Vergleichen kann man die zwei Gabeln denke ich eh nicht, Avy Boxxer wiegt ein paar hundert Gramm mehr, ist eine Doppelbrückengabel (Steifigkeit!) und komplett anders aufgebaut.




Na das ist ja ein wirklich überzeugendes Argument dafür, dass du offenbar den Vergleich mit der Ava-Kartusche (aus gutem Grund) nicht aufnehmen willst.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2011)

^^


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ein wirklich überzeugendes Argument dafür, dass du offenbar den Vergleich mit der Ava-Kartusche (aus gutem Grund) nicht aufnehmen willst.



Äpfel und Birnen vergleicht man auch nicht. Wenn mein Boxxertuning fertig ist, dann gern. Vorher nicht. Warum auch? 
Die Durolux zielt als günstige Alternative auf 36 TALAS, Totem 2 Step und Lyrik 2 Step. Und da alle 3 Gabeln bei mir meist für bestimmte  Gesichtsausdrücke sorgen, nehm ich die Challenge gerne auf!

Bau erstmal selber was sinnvolles und stell dich der Kritik von Forum, Testern und Armchairexperts, danach kannste gerne weiter schnippische Kommentare bringen. Was anderes hab ich nämlich von dir bisher nie gelesen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Meine Durolux hat ein 1.5 Schaft und eine normale Steckachse. Ich konnte da bisher keinen merklichen Unterschied zur 32er Boxxer feststellen.
> 
> Die Avy habe ich mit Mid-Valve für All Mountain Einsatz (technische Abfahrten) abstimmen lassen. Dafür sollte auch meine Durolux abgestimmt sein.
> Was machst du für Enduro Einsatz anders? Wippunterdrückung bergauf interessiert mich bei einer Endurogabel nicht.



Hi Berkel,
Steifigkeitsunterschied von DH Doppelbrücke zu Normal-Singlecrown hab ich bisher fast immer gemerkt, wobei die Durolux schon sehr angenehm steif ist.

Boxxer weiß ich vom Solo-Air das es extrem zum wegsacken neigt, das kann man federseitig nicht kurieren, die Lux ist da völlig anders gemacht,
das schon der erste große Unterschied.

Avalanche hat da eine superschicke Kartusche gebaut, hydraulischer Durchschlagschutz, floating Midvalve, wie gut das alles funktioniert weiß ich nicht, hatte die Gabel nicht in der Zerre. Technisch ists aber alles sehr sehr sauber gelöst. Der Preis spricht ja leider auch für sich  

Die Lux geht einen völlig anderen Weg, man scheitert im Vergleich schon in der Systemfrage. 

Ich will jetzt weder in schwammige Ausdrücke abweichen, noch das heitere vom Himmel erzählen, ich bleibe bei der Aussage.
Das sind zwei Konzepte, die kannst du nicht vergleichen.

Abstimmungstechnisch kannst du auch an der Lux extrem viel machen,
dank shimbasierten Ventilen sind die Tuningmöglichkeiten unbegrenzt. 
Der IFP Druck gibt dir mit der Progressionskontrolle ein mächtiges Werkzeug in die Hand. 
Vergleich den Dämpfer nicht mit einer Gabeldämpfung, sondern mit einem Hinterbaustoßdämpfer.
Dann bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## lockenschulli (31. Januar 2011)

warum immer alle leute nur lockensch*N*ulli schreiben müssen^^ 
an was ihr immer wohl denkt...


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2011)

Und wenn die Testphase abgeschlossen ist kommt die finale Entscheidung ob du ne Kleinserie baust oder wie ist das gedacht?

Was sollten die Betatester denn leisten? Im Moment ist ja eh eher mau mit großen Biketests. Wirklich zur Sache gehts bei mir immer nur im Bikepark. Im Wald ist die Gabel selbst im normalen Trimm ständig unterfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2011)

lockenschulli schrieb:


> warum immer alle leute nur lockensch*N*ulli schreiben müssen^^
> an was ihr immer wohl denkt...



@Lockenschrulli, mach dir nix draus, es gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## sap (31. Januar 2011)

jetzt wird sogar ne schrulle draus, hrhr


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Januar 2011)

CrossX schrieb:


> Und wenn die Testphase abgeschlossen ist kommt die finale Entscheidung ob du ne Kleinserie baust oder wie ist das gedacht? Ja.
> 
> Was sollten die Betatester denn leisten? Im Moment ist ja eh eher mau mit großen Biketests. Wirklich zur Sache gehts bei mir immer nur im Bikepark. Im Wald ist die Gabel selbst im normalen Trimm ständig unterfordert.



Auswahl der Beta-Tester anhand von Gewicht, Fahrleistung, Terrainwahl, Plan von Mechanik usw.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2011)

Hab mich ja schon "beworben". 
Wenn  du noch Daten brauchst, freu ich mich über ne PM


----------



## cubelix (31. Januar 2011)

@ Steffan

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Beta-Tester müssen sich Verpflichten die Gabel bei Temp. ü 20° mindestens
1 Woche zu Testen.
Der Urlaub auf den Canaren ist natürlich aus eigener Tasche zu entrichten 
Das würde die ganze Feinabstimmung doch erheblich Beschleunigen


----------



## franzam (31. Januar 2011)

Stefan will aber auch minus °C Tests und soviele werden z.Z nicht auf den Trails sein!

Momentan hats bei uns -12°, aber mein Sandkasten und die meisten Trails sind fahrbar


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2011)

cubelix schrieb:


> @ Steffan
> 
> Verbesserungsvorschlag:
> 
> ...



Notfalls rechne ich die Viskosität in der Gabel bei minus 5 auf plus 20 Grad um und modelliere anhand dessen den Shimstack neu  Das ist wohl das kleinste Problem.

Fakt ist wenn die Gabel bei Minus 10 Grad läuft, dann läuft sie auch bei plus 20 Grad. Mir geht es vorrangig um die Haltbarkeitsfrage, vor allem im Bereich des IFP. Gebt mir da einfach einen Vertrauensvorschuss, je früher wir mit testen anfangen, desto früher haben wir Praxisergebnisse (ob gut oder schlecht ist ja erstmal egal)! Haltbarkeit ist das Hauptkriterium des Tests.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MarioJaneiro (1. Februar 2011)

ja toll, und mir willst die gabel zum testen nicht geben....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hab grad nur eine Lux da, und die prügel ich lieber selber. 
Du willst doch eh nur wissen ob sie besser als deine ATA läuft. 

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Anbei, bei dem da über mir müsst ihr euch beschweren wenns zu Verzögerungen  wegen zu langsamer Frästeillieferung kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (1. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Notfalls rechne ich die Viskosität in der Gabel bei minus 5 auf plus 20 Grad um und modelliere anhand dessen den Shimstack neu



Du redest als würdest du hier gerade im Alleingang eine Rakete entwickeln..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Du redest als würdest du hier gerade im Alleingang eine Rakete entwickeln..



Hihi. Siehe mein Nutzertitel.


MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2011)

nächster Betatester =>* Ingoshome* 

..damit hätten wir auch die Höhenmeterfressende Vertrider-Fraktion mit im Boot.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Qia (1. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> 6:19 Uhr ....man Stefan, senile Bettflucht oder erst nach Hause gekommen
> 
> dann mal ran an die Kandidaten, BOS Deville vs Lyrik vs Durolux.......die zierliche Französin (BOS) ist eine der wenigen Gabeln die out off the Box begeistert, Haptik, Gewicht und Ansprechen, eine sehr sahnig ansprechende Gabel die willig ihre 155 mm Federweg hergibt (Stefan ich habe heute Morgen noch mal nachgemessen, Luft raus und komplett zusammengedrückt und der Anschlag ist bei 155mm, Oberkante Staubdichtung-SAG Ring)......die Gabel hat einen für Wurzelpassagen und leichte Rumpelstrecken angenehmen Flex und geht als sehr gute AM/Touren Gabel durch......und jetzt der Lang ersehnte Umbau meiner Durolux......eins vorweg, die Gabel ist nicht wieder zu erkennen, Stefan hat einen ganz hervorragenden Job gemacht  und wenn ich mehr von der Theorie verstehen würde, wüßte ich wahrscheinlich noch besser wie viel Hirnschmalz drin steckt....
> 
> ...



Genau darauf hab ich gewartet....endlich!

Stefan, kannst Du das Ding jetzt auch noch leichter zaubern?

155 bei der Bos ist bei der momentanen Funktion meiner Revelation, der ich jetzt doch noch mehr sahniges Ansprechen durch Schmieröl in der Luftkammer entlockt habe.......ZU WENIG!

Sonst muss ich halt mit 500 Gramm mehr leben....um eine wirklich vollständig funktionierende Gabel mit 160mm zu haben..

Lg
Qia


----------



## DH-Luza (1. Februar 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Du redest als würdest du hier gerade im Alleingang eine Rakete entwickeln..



Ihr mit eurer "Raketentechnik"! Wird imho völlig überbewertet! 
Könnt ihr euch noch an das Challenger-Unglück erinnern?

Nur 73 Sekunden nach dem Abheben explodierte sie damals in rund 15 Kilometern Höhe. Ein gewaltiger Feuerball stand über dem Atlantik. Alle sieben Besatzungsmitglieder starben.
*Und was war der Grund? Ganz banal: Bei Kälte sich verhärtende "Gummi-Dichtungsringe" zwischen zwei Segmenten an einer der beiden wiederverwendbaren Feststoffraketen!* Mehr Infos dazu gibt's  -> hier!

Soviel zur rocket science! 

Btw: Bei einer Shimano XT verhält es sich ähnlich! , 
Auch hier verhärten die Dichtungen in der Zange bei Kälte, was dazu führt, dass deren Kolben im Winter nicht mehr genügend zurückgezogen werden! Folge: Der Kolben rutscht durch, die Beläge liegen an der Scheibe an, und der fehlende "Lüftspalt erzeugt schleifende Beläge und kaum noch Leerweg am Hebel!


@ Stefan (also dem "Lord", ohne "ph" im Namen)
Hast Du mittlerweile auch eine "RCA" in Aussicht, an der Du Deine Kartusche, "tuned u. "developed" by LH",  testen könntest?
Leicht modifiziert müsste diese doch auch in der RCA "funken" und die eher simple RCA-Kartusche ersetzen können, oder?

@ Stephan mit "ph"!
Bist tatsächlich gern' am "pricken" u. "kritteln", insbesondere, wenn's um "Dämpfungsfragen" geht, stimmt's?   Woran liegt's...?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Februar 2011)

Die RCA hab ich nicht vergessen, aber davor erstmal die Lyrik... ...und die Boxxer 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (1. Februar 2011)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das die Testphase nicht ewig dauert und die modifizierte Gabel zum Saisonstart verfügbar ist. Anfang Juni solls nach Saalbach/Leogang gehen, da könnte ich so ne sahnige Gabel gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Februar 2011)

hamwa auch vor. aber nicht nochmal mit der lux


----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Stefan, kannst Du das Ding jetzt auch noch leichter zaubern?
> 
> ...




der Gedanke mit "wie bekomme ich eine Duro TAD leichter" schwirrte mir auch schon im Kopf rum, einzige Möglichkeit die mir einfällt, ist die Original Standrohr-/Kronen-/Stahlschafteinheit gegen die einer RCA mit Tapered zu Tauschen und den Absenknopf weg zu lassen, dann sollte sie zumindest auf RCA Niveau liegen......beim letzten Wiegen lag die TAD inkl Ölschmierung bei ca. 2680g


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Februar 2011)

ihr könnt bei der TAD auch noch die stahlfeder aus der luftkartusche nehmen.

die stahlfeder sorgt u.a. dafür, dass die absenkung bei ca 140mm hängen bleibt

entfernt man sie, kann man die gabel weiter absenken, bzw die absenkung beliebig wählen.

bringt so ca 80g

eventuelle verschlechterung mit der kennlinie ist möglich, kann aber sein dass es trotzdem passt


----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2011)

@Bommel
Wenn man die Stahlfeder aus der TAD Kartusche nimmt spart man sich viell. etwas Gewicht, nimmt aber in Kauf, dass die Gabel wenn abgesenkt, schwabbelweich wird (um das zu verhindern ist sie ja u.a. da). Eigentlich ist abgesenkt (=Uphill) ja i.d.R. eher straffe Feder gewünscht. 

Kann man auch nur bedingt durch mehr Druck in der Dämpfungskartusche ausgleichen weils sonst 1. die Absenkung wieder hochdrückt und 2. Die Progression steigt (was evtl. auch nicht gewünscht ist). 

Macht also für Leute die die Gabel tatsächlich auch absenken wollen keinen Sinn und ist m.e. am falschen Ende gespart.

Edit sagt: Ein Kürzen der Feder macht (in gewissem Rahmen natürlich) Sinn um den Verstellbereich zu erweitern aber nicht aus Gewichtsgründen. Eine Lux ist halt eine Lux und keine Fox (vom Gewicht jedenfalls).


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. Februar 2011)

Wie kann man die kürzen? Die Enden von solchen Federn sind ja meist abgeflacht gewickelt, so dass Kürzen nicht ohne Weiteres geht ...


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> @Bommel
> Wenn man die Stahlfeder aus der TAD Kartusche nimmt spart man sich viell. etwas Gewicht, nimmt aber in Kauf, dass die Gabel wenn abgesenkt, schwabbelweich wird (um das zu verhindern ist sie ja u.a. da). Eigentlich ist abgesenkt (=Uphill) ja i.d.R. eher straffe Feder gewünscht.
> 
> Kann man auch nur bedingt durch mehr Druck in der Dämpfungskartusche ausgleichen weils sonst 1. die Absenkung wieder hochdrückt und 2. Die Progression steigt (was evtl. auch nicht gewünscht ist).
> ...



Erfahrung, eigenständige Logik, oder Hörensagen?


----------



## Sir Galahad (1. Februar 2011)

Könnte evt. auch das Helmchentuning dann auch eine verbesserte Absenkbarkeit bringen? Meine geht nur 3 statt 4 cm runter ...


----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Wie kann man die kürzen? Die Enden von solchen Federn sind ja meist abgeflacht gewickelt, so dass Kürzen nicht ohne Weiteres geht ...



Hardcore Variante: ein Deckel ab, kürzen, Deckel wieder draufwürgen.

Schraubervariante: beide Deckel ab, Gewindestange rein, heiss machen und zudrehen, Deckel wieder drauf.


----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2011)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Erfahrung, eigenständige Logik, oder Hörensagen?


 
Eigene Erfahrung! Hab auch eine XC-Pro Eta von 02 , die hatte in der TAD Kartusche noch keine Stahlfeder und stattdessen auf der Gegenseite eine zweite simple Luftkartusche (dafür keinerlei Dämpfung ). 
Funktionsweise der TAD Kartusche ist identisch mit der LUX bis eben auf die Stahlfeder. Wenn man den Knopf oben an der Kartusche drückt, wird ein Ventil geöffnet und Luft kann von unter dem Kolben nach oben durchtreten, damit wird aber das Luftvolumen unter dem Kolben kleiner, um das auszugleichen ist bei der LUX die Stahlfeder direkt in der TAD Kartusche drin. Bei der ETA musste man in der Luftkartusche im rechten Holm so ein bis zwei Bar reinpumpen um den Effekt dieser Feder zu "imitieren". 

*Zum Thema Feder kürzen: *
Auf einer Seite Stopfen runterpfriemeln, Feder abknipsen , dann mit Lötlampe o.a. Ende erhitzen, Ende z.B. mit zwei Zangen komprimieren so dass die Wicklung wieder c.a. die Gewindesteigung des Stopfens erreicht und wieder draufschrauben. Nur nicht mit Wasser abschrecken sondern schön abkühlen lassen ( sonst kanns zu hart werden und im Betrieb brechen). Braucht evtl ein paar Versuche bis in 3 Ebenen nix mehr schief gewickelt ist.
Funktioniert seither 1a mit c.a. 8cm Absenkbereich! Ist auch hier im Thread schonmal von irgendjemand mit Bildern dokumentiert worden, einfach mal den Thread durchstöbern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (1. Februar 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> Eigene Erfahrung! Hab auch eine XC-Pro Eta von 02 , die hatte in der TAD Kartusche noch keine Stahlfeder und stattdessen auf der Gegenseite eine zweite simple Luftkartusche (dafür keinerlei Dämpfung ).
> Funktionsweise der TAD Kartusche ist identisch mit der LUX bis eben auf die Stahlfeder. Wenn man den Knopf oben an der Kartusche drückt, wird ein Ventil geöffnet und Luft kann von unter dem Kolben nach oben durchtreten, damit wird aber das Luftvolumen unter dem Kolben kleiner, um das auszugleichen ist bei der LUX die Stahlfeder direkt in der TAD Kartusche drin. Bei der ETA musste man in der Luftkartusche im rechten Holm so ein bis zwei Bar reinpumpen um den Effekt dieser Feder zu



Also keins von alle dem. Danke.


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Februar 2011)

schwätzer!


----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2011)

??

Ganz einfach selber ausprobieren bevor "schwätzer" oder "keins von alledem". 
Dann wieder melden
mfg

Edit: finds schon echt krass wie schnell hier teilweise der Umgangston wechselt....


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. Februar 2011)

@veraono... dich mein ich damit nicht. 

ich meine jetzt mal den staanemer und auch sonst jene die immer irgendwie was zum klug********n haben, weil se grad mal anderer meinung sind.


----------



## Fleshripper (1. Februar 2011)

Ich hab ne Frage Liebe leute,
an Gabeln selbst habe ich nie wirklich rumgebastelt da ich der Technik auch nicht komplett vertraut bin.
Bitte verzeiht mir aber habe nicht alle 46Seiten gelesen.
Ich wollte nur eben was Fragen,
Ich such ne 160er Gabel die erstmal in mein Fr-Hardtail soll und danach in ein SX Trailkommen wird.
Muss ich, um ein gutes Ansprechverhalten und ne vernünftige Druckstufe zu haben,
 an einer Durolux RCA 160 sehr viel selbst machen? Oder ist die Grundversion schon durchaus gut?

Danke


----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2011)

@Ransom Andy 
alles klar, angekommen. 

*Bezügl. Absenkfunktion* war mein sehr subjektiver Eindruck dass 5ml Gabelöl, mit einer Spritze und entsprechendem Ventiladapter IN die TAD Kartusche appliziert, Abhilfe schaffen kann bei zu wenig Absenkung (hängt vermutl. mit den Dichtungen zusammen). 
*ABER *man muss immer bedenken, je mehr Druck man in der Dämpfungskartusche rechts fährt um so stärker wird das Absenkungsventil der TAD Kartusche "auf Zug" belastet und die Absenkfunktion funktioniert deshalb dadurch oft schlechter (m.E. hat SR deshalb auch den Druck in der Dämpferkartusche auf 5 zulässige Bar begrenzt).


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2011)

^^


----------



## Fleshripper (1. Februar 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon Ölschmierung hat (da gehen die Meinungen auseinander), ist sie durchaus gut - solange man nicht droppen will.



Was spricht denn gegen droppen, sackt die dann so durch?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2011)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (1. Februar 2011)

Dachte er will einfach eine "ultimative" Gabel zum akzeptablen Preis hehe


----------



## _arGh_ (1. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Viele Vorteile, dafür keine extern einzeln verstellbare Lowspeed-Druckstufe (wird finde ich überbewertet, wichtiger ist eine solide Mid-/Highspeed-Abstimmung, und die ist mit meinem Kolbendesign sogar einfacher als wenn ich jedes Mal Base- und Midvalve neu durcharbeiten muss).


du generierst also die gesamte druckstufe am midvalve? das ganze läuft ohne externen lowspeed-druckstufenversteller ab?
inwiefern wirkt sich die lowspeed-zugstufenverstellung auf die druckstufe aus?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> du generierst also die gesamte druckstufe am midvalve? das ganze läuft ohne externen lowspeed-druckstufenversteller ab?
> inwiefern wirkt sich die lowspeed-zugstufenverstellung auf die druckstufe aus?



Zugstufe und Druckstufe haben einen Crossover, aber glaub mir, so schmal wie der Bleedport ist, merkst du davon reichlich wenig. 
Sowohl Zug- als auch Druckstufe haben eine progressive Abstimmung. Die Lux fühlt sich so schön aktiv an, den Charakter wollte ich ihr lassen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

mir wär das trotzdem nicht geheuer, wenn ich extern keine feinkorrekturen an der druckstufe vornehmen könnte.
mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man die beshimmung der druckstufe wohl nicht ohne grossen aufwand ändern könnte..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> mir wär das trotzdem nicht geheuer, wenn ich extern keine feinkorrekturen an der druckstufe vornehmen könnte.
> mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man die beshimmung der druckstufe wohl nicht ohne grossen aufwand ändern könnte..



Hmm, gerade Nachrüstkartuschen wie Avalanche und Co haben gerade große Beliebtheit, ihre Mid- und Highspeed-Dämpfung ist nur intern konfigurierbar, dafür muss man die komplette Gabel auseinander reißen. Warum störts bei der Lux?

Shims sind alle 8mm Innendurchmesser, 0.1mm Dicke, Stacks sind frei konfigurierbar. Der Bleedport ist wirklich unglaublich schmal, selbst bei sehr geringen Schaftgeschwindigkeiten dämpfen hier schon die Shims. Die Highspeed-Versteller an manchen Gabeln sind das Alu aus denen ihre schönen Drehknöpfe gefräst sind nicht wert, dazu ist ein Stack vorspannen was anderes als Stimtuning.

Außerdem würde das Duroluxsystem keinem was nützen wenns 500 Euro kosten würde. Von daher, entweder man lebt mit der (intern komplett konfigurierbaren) Einstellung, oder man kauft sich ein anderes Produkt, dreht an irgendwelchen Knöpfen - nur um am Ende festzustellen... ...das man doch Shims tauschen muss.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Ich glaub es hackt, schon wieder diese weiße - zensiert - vom Himmel!


----------



## Staanemer (2. Februar 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> schwätzer!



Nun ja, wenn jemand eine technische Gegebenheit eines anderen Modells oder einer anderen Baureihe unwissentlich ableitet, dessen Baujahr man nicht kennt oder bewußt ist, und wir uns eventueller Modifikationen seitens des Herstellers oder Besitzers bewußt oder nicht bewußt sind, so würde ich, zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach, sagen, dass diese mutmaßigen veröffentlichten Erfahrungswerte eines anderen Modells und Baujahres einer einzelnen, völlig unbegründeten persönlichen Meinung ohne Bekanntgabe technischer Details, wie dem Volumen der Luftkammer oder Negativluftkammer, Baujahres, des aktuellen technischen Stand des Modells, etc, keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf Erfahrung oder Übertragungen aus Modellen anderer Besitzer, Baujahre oder Modifikationen zulassen. 

Ich versuche dem Vorwurf "schwätzer" gerecht zu werden 
(schreibt man übrigens groß, wobei ich um diese Zeit meiene fehhler ga r nict wissen willl, aber isch Versuche es wenigstenz, ght ch, wnn mn d vkal wg lsst, ds wr ml nm vsch wrt), wenn es mir gelungen ist, bitte ich um Rückmeldung.

Kurz: Wenn man nicht genau dieselben Modelle miteinander vergleicht bringt es gar nichts. Egal wie wichtig man sich fühlt.

Ich habe mehrere absenkbare Luftfedergabeln ohne Stahlfederunterstützung, die alle nicht schwabbelweich werden, wenn man die Gabel absenkt. Also ist das durchaus möglich.

Wenn man sich in der Lage fühlt (was noch lange nicht heißt, dass man in der Lage ist), eine Gabel der Art zu modifizieren, dass man dieser eine Stahlfeder entraubt, sollte man sich ebenfalls der Tragweite dieser Entscheidung bewußt sein. Ansonsten ist man für derartige Umbauten ungeeignet (machen lassen, z.B. von LH, der kann es definitv).

Ich würde daher, ungeprüft ins Blaue hinein geschossen, empfehlen, die Ausgleichskammer per Elastomer zu verkleinern um den Gegendruck zu erhöhen.

Zumal eine abgesenkte Gabel zum bergauffahren sein soll und daher nicht der Performance einer bergab orientierten Gabel bedarf.

Weiter gerne später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2011)

also ....


die Stahlfeder in der Luftkartusche dient als 1. mal, dass beim absenken ein "Widerstand" für den Fahrer spürbar wird, und 2. wenn man weiter absenkt, drückt die stahlfeder die federgabel auf genau 140mm nach oben, eben soweit, bis die stahlfeder entlastet ist.


Zusätzlich ist die Luftkammer(verhältnis positiv zu negativkammer) in der durolux dermaßen schlecht gemacht(warum weiß ich nicht), dass die gabel voll ausgefedert schlecht anspricht, und in der mitte ewig durchsackt( das kennt ihr ja...)

die stahlfeder wirkt sozusagen ab dem punkt, an dem die kartusche extrem durchsackt(ab ca 4cm federweg) als zusätzliche unterstützung und verbessert die durchsackende luftkennlinie.


leider ist die luftfederkartusche so wie sie ist sehr unvorteilhaft, und braucht - für eine wirklich gute funktion eine überarbeitung. sonst hat man IMMEr mit schlechtem ansprechverhalten(ganz ausgefedert) zu kämpfen und mit durchsacken im mittleren bereich

das wird auch eine überarbeitete dämpfung nicht komplett beheben, möglicherweise verbessern, aber nicht eliminieren.

um der gabel eine perfekte funktion zu geben, muss man neben der dämpfungskartusche auch die luftfederkartusche bearbeiten und umbauen, was in noch mehr aufwand endet. Dieser lohnt sich wenn man sich selber damit beschäftigt. Allen anderen, die sich für eine superbe gabel interessieren, werden mit der durolux auch mit dämpfertuning nicht wirklich zufrieden sein. für touren und AM betrieb sicherlich ausreichend, für exzellente bergabqualität taugt die luftfeder der TAD meiner meinung nach leider nicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

Sag mal steht da in dem Post über mir schon wieder das mein Krams nicht funktioniren kann? Vielleicht bin ich da sensibel,
aber du drehst dir hier wieder paar Sachen passend. 

Na wenn das alles so bescheiden ist frag ich mich warum du hier seit Seiten mitredest und diskutierst, eigentlich nur alles schlecht redest, nebenbei mit der Restekiste im Keller was zamsteckst, man davon nix mehr hört und du danach wieder anderen alles schlecht redest.

Mach dich doch mal an die Luftkartusche ran, oder bau dir dein geliebtes Dual Air draus und lass den Rest machen. Motzen bringt hier keinen weiter! Gibt doch tausend Varianten da dran rum zu spielen (aber lohnt alles nicht). Und schau dir mal 2-Step und Talas an, die Systeme sind erwiesene Krücken, da kriegst du das Grausen. Lob und Tadel ist ja schön und gut, aber ein Produkt derartig in der Luft zerreißen, das ist doch Quark. Vor allem ohne einen Kontext zu stellen wies sonst so ausschaut aufm Markt. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Februar 2011)

also, über fehlendes ansprechverhalten kann ich mich bei der lux nicht beklagen.... ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## DH-Luza (2. Februar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> [...]
> Zusätzlich ist die Luftkammer(verhältnis positiv zu negativkammer) in der durolux dermaßen schlecht gemacht(warum weiß ich nicht), dass die gabel voll ausgefedert schlecht anspricht, und in der mitte ewig durchsackt( das kennt ihr ja...)
> [...]



Naja, ich kenne ja "nur" die neue 180er Durolux mit "RCA-Dämpfungskartusche"! Diese "Lux" läßt sich weder absenken, noch verfügt sie über eine Negativluftkammer!
Die "RCA" besitzt lediglich eine Hauptluftkammer und 2 verschieden kräftige Stahlnegativfedern, die hier aber eher gegen hartes Anschlagen beim Ausfedern dienen!  
*Dass die "RCA" aber schlecht ansprechen würde, kann ich echt nicht bestätigen!* Im Gegenteil: Die spricht, insbesondere für'ne luftgefederte Forke, sehr gut an und hat kaum Losbrechmoment...ähm..benötigt kaum Losbrechkraft! 

Eine andere Geschichte ist das "Durchsacken"... - weiter oben im Thread schon 1000 Mal belabert -, nur: welche "Luftforke" macht das nicht? Stefan, also der behelmte Lord, hat's angesprochen: Eine 180er FOX Talas hat doch auch eine eher zu flache Kennlinie, oder?
Da heißt es dann z.B. im "Endurotest" der mtbrider 02/2011 auf S. 47 lapidar, "das Prob wäre (bei der Gabel) bekannt und könnte durch 'etwas mehr Öl' beseitigt werden"!
Ich denke, M. Donat meint, man solle wohl etwas mehr Öl auf den Luftkolben schütten, also mehr, als in der Ölliste angegeben ist - nur:
Zuviel Öl fängt evtl. an zu schäumen und darüber hinaus läßt eine druckbeaufschlagte Dichtung eines Luftkolbens auch nach und nach Öl verbeiströmen!


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hmm, gerade Nachrüstkartuschen wie Avalanche und Co haben gerade große Beliebtheit, ihre Mid- und Highspeed-Dämpfung ist nur intern konfigurierbar, dafür muss man die komplette Gabel auseinander reißen. Warum störts bei der Lux?


erstmal offtopic: dass man die druckstufe der ava und anderer nicht ohne grossen aufwand umshimmen kann, ist mMn ein grosser nachteil. aber die haben ja zumindest einen extern justierbaren bleed.
mit einem passenden stack kann man über extern verstellbare federvorspannung schon einen brauchbaren verstellbereich erreichen. aber das tut hier ja alles nix zur sache..

ich wollte nur sagen: eine druckstufe ohne externen bleedversteller zum nach-/feinjustieren ist nicht sonderlich praktikabel, egal wie gut der stack ist.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2011)

des wegen schreib ich ja, für touren und am betrieb auf jeden fall ausreichend.

will hier nur EUCH auf den boden der tatsachen zurückholen. Es gibt hier schon vergleiche mit bos und co... 

an das niveau einer stahlfeder kommt die forke eben mit der luftfeder nicht.
das losbrechmoment ist gering(@ransom andy), das ist nicht das problem. eher die kennlinie ist und bleibt eben lufttypisch.

das ist auch alles nicht so schlimm, das funktioniert trotzdem. Aber bitte vergleicht die gabel nicht mit einer bos oder lyrik oder gar einer downhillstahlfedergabel. an diese wird sie nicht herankommen.

die rca hat eine etwas andere kennlinie, das müsste ich erstmal berechnen wie sich das mit der stahlnegativfeder verhält, werde ich bei gelegenheit mal durch excel laufen lassen.



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Sag mal steht da in dem Post über mir schon wieder das mein Krams nicht funktioniren kann? Vielleicht bin ich da sensibel,
> aber du drehst dir hier wieder paar Sachen passend.
> 
> Na wenn das alles so bescheiden ist frag ich mich warum du hier seit Seiten mitredest und diskutierst, eigentlich nur alles schlecht redest, nebenbei mit der Restekiste im Keller was zamsteckst, man davon nix mehr hört und du danach wieder anderen alles schlecht redest.
> ...


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Sag mal steht da in dem Post über mir schon wieder das mein Krams nicht funktioniren kann? Vielleicht bin ich da sensibel,
> aber du drehst dir hier wieder paar Sachen passend.
> MfG
> Stefan





ja, da bist du jetzt etwas sensibel. ich habe nicht wieder von deinem zeug gesprochen.... sondern von der luftfeder, die berührst du ja nicht.

aber du bist doch normalerweise dafür dass man im forum ruhig mal etwas derber rangehen kann und der andere "sich dann nicht so haben sollen"


----------



## DH-Luza (2. Februar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> des wegen schreib ich ja, fÃ¼r touren und am betrieb auf jeden fall ausreichend.
> [...]
> das ist auch alles nicht so schlimm, das funktioniert trotzdem. Aber bitte vergleicht die gabel nicht mit einer bos oder lyrik oder gar einer downhillstahlfedergabel. an diese wird sie nicht herankommen.
> 
> die rca hat eine etwas andere kennlinie, das mÃ¼sste ich erstmal berechnen wie sich das mit der stahlnegativfeder verhÃ¤lt, werde ich bei gelegenheit mal durch excel laufen lassen.



"TÃ¼llich" vergleiche ich die "Lux" z.B. mit 'ner auf > 170mm FW gepimpten U-Turn-Stahlfederforke... - warum nicht? 
Sind Luftfedergabeln per se lediglich fÃ¼r Touren und AM gedacht? 
Eine FOX Talas bzw. Float mit 180mm FW ist eine Tourengabel? 
Kommunizieren bzw. differenzieren die jeweiligen Hersteller das auch in der Form? Nein (also v. Suntour einmal abgesehen, die die 180er "RCA" eher als Endurogabel sehen) !  

Aber im Grunde hast Du Recht: Luftforke meist â  Stahlfederforke, also im direkten Vergleich ihrer Kennlinien! 
Eine Totem 2-step Air hat z.B. 'ne flachere Kennlinie, als ihr Stahlfeder-Pendant!


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2011)

DH-Luza schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde hast Du Recht: Luftforke â  Stahlfederforke, also im direkten Vergleich ihrer Kennlinien!





dem kann man nichts hinzufÃ¼gen. zumindest wenns um die durolux und viele andere auf dem markt erhÃ¤ltlichen gabeln geht

die talas 160mm hat das gleiche problem. die float weiÃ ich nicht, denke aber auch


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> will hier nur EUCH auf den boden der tatsachen zurückholen. Es gibt hier schon vergleiche mit bos und co....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (2. Februar 2011)

Ein großer Name macht noch keine große Gabel. Bei der Bos scheint es ja wunderbar zu harmonieren aber ich kenne diverse Produkte eines Herstellers mit ebenfalls 3 Buchstaben wo das keinesfalls der Fall ist. Weder Name noch Preis ergeben automatisch ein gutes oder schlechtes Produkt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> erstmal offtopic: dass man die druckstufe der ava und anderer nicht ohne grossen aufwand umshimmen kann, ist mMn ein grosser nachteil. aber die haben ja zumindest einen extern justierbaren bleed.
> mit einem passenden stack kann man über extern verstellbare federvorspannung schon einen brauchbaren verstellbereich erreichen. aber das tut hier ja alles nix zur sache..
> 
> ich wollte nur sagen: eine druckstufe ohne externen bleedversteller zum nach-/feinjustieren ist nicht sonderlich praktikabel, egal wie gut der stack ist.



Da gehen die Ansichten halt auseinander, ich störe mich nicht daran, ich hab auch am Stoßdämpfer im Hinterbau keinen LSC-Bleed (Roco WC) und da vermisse ich ihn auch nicht, da genieße ich doch lieber einen Shimstack der sauber und früh greift (im Fall Roco übrigens ab Tempo Null). Das halt wirklich alles Ansichtssache.

Zu den ganzen Bommelkommentaren sag ich erstmal nix mehr, da hab ich keine Lust mehr zu und geht an der Realität und dem Lauf der Welt zu sehr vorbei. 

Wenn meine Betatester mir das Projekt zerreißen ist das eins,
kein Armchairexperts der Fotos davon gesehen hat (wow!).
Die Kommentare zur Luftfeder kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

Nur ein Kommentar sei mir vergönnt, wo vergleiche ich Avalanche und meine Arbeit? Ich erinnere mich hier gefühlt 2 A4 Seiten dagegen diskutiert zu haben. Ich ziehe nur Parallelen wo man Parallelen ziehen kann. (Zugstufen-Bleedport, Einfluss desselben, vor allem da beide Kartuschen den gleichen Kolbenstangendurchmesser haben).

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: 
Für manche hier bestimmt interessant:
http://www.supercross-online.de/Z/
Grundlagen! Leicht verständlich aufbereitet!


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Februar 2011)

das ding is halt, dass ich nicht vergleiche, weil ich nix zum vergleichen habe.

aber das grundprinzip eines fahrwerkes und die aufgaben die es zu erledigen hat sind immer die selben. ob jetzt das federmedium stahl, luft oder zuckerwatte ist. systembedingt muss man halt abstriche machen. das sollte jedem klar sein.
man KANN aber aus jedem Fahrwerk das beste machen. manche sind es ab werk, andere werden nachträglich gerichtet.

wie ein fahrwerk zu funktionieren hat ist - mir zumindest - ziemlich klar. bevor ich mit MTB angefangen habe, bin ich Motocross (Yamaha YZ250) und dann Enduro (KTM EXC525) gefahren.

So, nun will ich mein Fahrwerk für´s MTB so haben, dass es vergleichsweise den Spass bringt wie beim Mopped fahren.

Mir ist´s egal ob Luft die ganze Sache federt oder nicht, Losbrechmoment darf fast nicht vorhanden sein. Da is nix mit Vergleichen.
Einzig die Kennlinie ist in der Tat eine Sache die sich grundlegend unterscheidet. Diese ist meines Erachtens auch in den Griff zu kriegen. Es gibt theoretisch ein Ideal. Praktisch erreicht diese weder Luft noch Stahl. Weil alleine schon die unterschiedlichen Terrain ganz andere Voraussetzungen und infolge dessen Einstellungen des Fahrwerks mit sich bringen. Nicht umsonst war ich früher jedes Wochenende erstmal damit beschäftigt mein Fahrwerk (am Motorrad) der jeweiligen Strecke anzupassen.

Da ich mit dem MTB aber grundsätzlich Endurotouren fahre, möchte ich mein Fahrwerk auch darauf abgestimmt haben. Egal ob sich Luft oder Stahl in der Gabel befindet. Möglichst nah am Ideal eben. Und wieder: Da ist nix mit Vergleichen.


----------



## DH-Luza (2. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Kommentare zur Luftfeder kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...



Naja, die zu flache Kennlinie der "RCA" war letztlich der Grund, weshalb ich sie wieder verkauft habe! 
M. Donat (mtbrider) kritisiert die 180er FOX Talas-Luftforke bezogen auf diesen Punkt in "seinem" Enduro-Test!
Malin, Chef der Innsbrucker Vertriders, läßt sich in seinem Forum schon eher kritisch über seine 2-step air aus... - zumindest, was deren flache Kennlinie betrifft 
Ansonsten war ich mit der Performance der Durolux "RCA", insbesondere nach meinem simplen -> Druckstufen-Tuning, eigentlich schon zufrieden!
An der Zugstufe hatte ich aber nichts gemacht... - wir sprachen drüber! 




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Nur ein Kommentar war sei mir vergönnt, wo vergleiche ich Avalanche und meine Arbeit?



Das verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht 
Eigentlich kann man Deine Bemühungen doch nur begrüßen!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

Gut, ich bin nur die TAD, nicht die RCA Kartusche gefahren und die TAD auch erst nach Komplettumbau der Dämpfung (die jetzt schon in sich eine ganz andere Progression aufweist). 

Luftfedersysteme kenne ich 

Float, Talas, 2 Step, Solo Air, Dual Air und die Krücken die MZ als Luftfedersysteme bezeichnete. Jetzt kommt der Hit, ich bin die sogar alle GEFAHREN!

Und die LUX ist nicht schlechter. Es ist ne Luftfedergabel. Punkt.
Aber das weiß man wenn man sie kauft, da darf man nicht heulen weil keine Stahlfeder drin ist (wobei hier sogar eine Stahlfederunterstützung dabei ist). Die Kennlinie könnte wesentlich schlimmer sein.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzGSpFMegmc"]YouTube        - Inglorious Bastards - BINGO[/nomedia]


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2011)

^^


----------



## DH-Luza (2. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Gut, ich bin nur die TAD, nicht die RCA Kartusche gefahren und die TAD auch erst nach Komplettumbau der Dämpfung (die jetzt schon in sich eine ganz andere Progression aufweist).



Glaub mir: Die Kennlinie der "Duro-RCA" ist wirklich schon sehr flach! 
Die "TAD" kenne ich leider nicht! Es hört sich aber so an, als wäre diese per se linearer, sonst hättest Du das mit Deiner Erfahrung sicherlich angesprochen! 
Du hast Dein Tuning aber auf die "TAD" abgestimmt - so what? Ich weiß daher auch nicht, warum "Bommel" jetzt plötzlich auf die Luftfeder abhebt? 



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> [...]
> Es ist ne Luftfedergabel. Punkt.
> Aber das weiß man wenn man sie kauft, da darf man nicht heulen weil keine Stahlfeder drin ist (wobei hier sogar eine Stahlfederunterstützung dabei ist). Die Kennlinie könnte wesentlich schlimmer sein.



WIR(!) älteren Semester wissen das, da wir beide Systeme, also sowohl Stahl-, als auch Luftforken gefahren sind! Ich bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob das draußen allen so bewußt ist!
Darüber hinaus wird von den Magazinen immer so getan, als wären die Unterschiede nur noch marginal, was allein von den druckbeauschlagten, "wartungsintensiveren" Dichtungen einer Luftgabel systembedingt gar nicht der Fall sein kann! Ich meine: Eine genial einfache U-Turn-Stahlfeder funktioniert auch nach zig Parkbesuchen zuverlässig u. braucht weder periodisch Schmieröl (über dem Luftkolben), noch gibt es hohe Reibzahlen aufgrund von irgendwelchen Dichtungsverpressungen...- vom Ausfall derselben im Zusammenhang mit einer Absenkung einmal ganz abgesehen!
Deswegen warten doch so viele auf eine 180er Lyrik oder Totem U-Turn... - am besten mit 'ner leichten TI-Feder und - als Krönung sozusagen - einer Dämpfungskartusche vom Lord mit dem Helm


----------



## ollo (2. Februar 2011)

am besten man Redet oder Schreibt über Dinge die man selber "erfahren" hat und nicht aufgrund von Theorie....und da ich meine Duro vor und nach dem "Umbau" nun mal gefahren bin ( UND NOCH KEIN ANDERER HIER) kann ich sagen, das es eine andere Gabel geworden ist, ob sie nun besser oder schlechter ist, kann jeder selber entscheiden...... es gibt auch Menschen und Leute denen nie etwas recht zumachen ist..........für mich ist die Duro eindeutig um Welten besser geworden, da genau die bekannten Probleme so gut wie abgestellt wurden/ und werden, aber was zählt schon meine "eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer" Aussage + meine mangelnde Technikkenntnis inkl. mangelnder Fahrtechnik........ es liegt nun an den Betatestern wie gut oder schlecht die Gabel wirklich geworden ist.......das aller wichtigste ist doch, das sich endlich mal jemand für diese Low budget Gabel aus dem Fenster hängt um die Gravierendsten "Mängel" zu beseitigen 


@ Stefan......ich zumindest freu mich auf die Saison 2011 mit meiner LH getunten Duro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (2. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ...da ich meine Duro vor und nach dem "Umbau" nun mal gefahren bin  [...], kann ich sagen, das es eine andere Gabel geworden ist...!



Das glaube ich gern'! Der Lord tuned ja nicht das 1. Mal! 



ollo schrieb:


> "...das aller wichtigste ist doch, das sich endlich mal jemand für diese Low budget Gabel aus dem Fenster hängt um die gravierendsten "Mängel" zu beseitigen



Ohne Frage!


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Da gehen die Ansichten halt auseinander, ich störe mich nicht daran, ich hab auch am Stoßdämpfer im Hinterbau keinen LSC-Bleed.


lsc extern ist auf jeden fall besser als gar keine bzw. nur intern.

ansonsten find ich das sich anbahnende fanboy-gejaule hier befremdlich.
es gibt wesentlich sinnigere alternativen für weniger geld..


----------



## veraono (2. Februar 2011)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn jemand eine technische Gegebenheit eines anderen Modells oder einer anderen Baureihe unwissentlich ableitet, dessen Baujahr man nicht kennt oder bewußt ist, ...... Wenn man sich in der Lage fühlt (was noch lange nicht heißt, dass man in der Lage ist), eine Gabel der Art zu modifizieren, dass man dieser eine Stahlfeder entraubt, .....  Ich würde daher, ungeprüft ins Blaue hinein geschossen, empfehlen, die Ausgleichskammer per Elastomer zu verkleinern um den Gegendruck zu erhöhen.....
> ...


 
@ Staneemer
Wie gesagt einfach mal selber ausprobieren, dann weiter theoretisieren ...  
Gabel wird abgesenkt ohne Feder schwabbelig wers nicht glaubt machts trotzdem und darf mich dann gerne belehren (aber vorher bitte nicht).


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> lsc extern ist auf jeden fall besser als gar keine bzw. nur intern.
> 
> ansonsten find ich das sich anbahnende fanboy-gejaule hier befremdlich.
> es *gibt wesentlich sinnigere alternativen für weniger geld*..



Mit der Aussage schießt du aber wirklich den Vogel ab. Vor allem da weder Preise noch Wann / Ob überhaupt Aussagen fürs Tuning getroffen wurden. Bitte kauf deine sinnige Alternative und lass uns alle damit in Frieden .

Ich werd nur ungern persönlich, aber an deinem DH Radl fährst du einen Dämpfer ohne einstellbare Druckstufen und das einzige was die Lowspeed-Druckstufe einer 10/11er Boxxer bewirkt ist das Ansprechverhalten versauen. Man sieht wie schwer du ohne diese Features leben kannst.

Und im Gleichen Atemzug beschwerst du dich über mein System, ich hoff die Leute merken langsam das du den Titel "Armchairexpert" zu Recht verdienst.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2011)

aber wo er recht hat, hat er recht.

wenn man sich eine durolux kauf, kostet die auch 350 ocken. rechnet man dein "tuning" dazu kommen nochmal 100-150 euro dazu, da kannste dir gleich was gscheides kaufen, was dann auch funktioniert.

wenn man schon eine gebrauchte hat, kann man sich das überlegen, obwohl ich selbst dann zu dem tuning von mariojenairo greifen würde - oder, wenn ich kein gebastel haben will, die gabel verkaufen und mir ne gebrauchte lyrik oder 36 kaufen, welche es ab 250 gibt, teilweise sogar noch günstiger. meine lyrik hab ich für 180 bekommen, die van gibts immer wieder für 250, die 66 von marzocchi zu ähnlichen preisen.

so du bist dran - jetz kannst dich wieder aufregen was für armchairexperten wir sind - was ja der richtige sagt, wenn er den unterschied zwischen einer guten und schlechten kennlinie nicht merkt


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

Ich sag nix mehr und meld mich wieder wenns was neues gibt.
Das wird mir dann doch zu seicht hier.

Gebrauchtwarendiskussion mit Fiktivpreisen, ich werd nicht mehr. 
Und noch nicht mal ne Federwegsverstellbare dabei. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage schießt du aber wirklich den Vogel ab. Vor allem da weder Preise noch Wann / Ob überhaupt Aussagen fürs Tuning getroffen wurden. Bitte kauf deine sinnige Alternative und lass uns alle damit in Frieden damit.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht lästern, aber an deinem DH Radl fährst du einen Dämpfer ohne einstellbare Druckstufen und das einzige was die Lowspeed-Druckstufe einer 10/11er Boxxer bewirkt ist das Ansprechverhalten versauen.
> 
> Mit diesen beiden Referenzpunkten begleitet beschwerst du dich über mein System, ich hoff die Leute merken langsam das du den Titel "Armchairexpert" zu Recht verdienst.


packst dus noch? du hast keine ahnung davon, was ich gefahren bin/ aktuell fahre.. der satz zur lsc der boxxer disqualifiziert dich gewaltig.
lass es gefälligst, mir hier eine "referenzpunkt"-geschichte anzudichten, nur damit du mit deiner halbgaren dämfpung besser dastehst.
ich werd mich jetzt nicht auf dein niveau herablassen und dich persönlich angreifen.
geh lieber objektiv auf meine konstruktive kritik ein.

fakten: die durolux ist zu teuer für das, was sie leistet; selbst mit deinem tuning.
man kriegt gebraucht ein wesentlich besseres preis/leistungsverhältnis zustande. sogar andere neuware hat definitiv mehr potential.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

Getroffene Hunde bellen - aber wie sehr sich der Faden hier auf den letzten Seiten ad absurdum geführt hat macht doch sehr nachdenklich.

Wir verschieben das mal in eine Trollfreie Zone.
Durolux Tuning-IG

MfG
Stefan


----------



## _arGh_ (2. Februar 2011)

qed: du gehst nicht auf das ein, was man dir zur diskussion stellt.
stattdessen schreibst du provokant was von hunden und wirst somit erneut persönlich.

du bist der einzige troll hier in diesem thread. zu dumm nur, dass du für dich selbst schon due fanboy-logik adaptiert hast.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

Nein, auf deine Argumente weiter einzugehen ist Zeitverschwendung.

Alle wo der Inhalt dieses Fadens wirklich interessiert, finden sich in der IG wieder.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## King Jens one (2. Februar 2011)

endlich sagt hier mal einer, was sache ist. ich habe hier schon sehr viel mitgelesen, und ganz ehrlich, alles was der LordHelmchen hier hervorbringt, sind beleidigungen und eine herablassende art, kritik als nichtig hinzustellen.

Du versuchst hier auf biegen und brechen den leuten dein zeug schmackhaft zu machen, und schmetterst jegliche kritik(die absolut begründet ist) mit stumpfen aussagen nieder.

wäre schön wenn hier die konstruktive kritik der anderen forumsmitglieder besser aufgenommen werden würde


----------



## CrossX (2. Februar 2011)

Endlich ist der Thread auf dem gewohnt niedrigen IBC-Niveau angekommen, bei dem jeder dem anderen Unfähigkeit und Unwissen vorwirft. 
Vor allem weils im Grunde so wenig zu diskutieren gibt. LH baut ne neue Kartusche von der er überzeugt ist das sie funktioniert. 
Jeder der nicht der Ansicht ist, dass dies so ist muss ja keine kaufen. 
Die originale Durolux tut auch ohne LH-Tuning seinen Dienst. Vielleicht nicht so gut wie mit aber sie tut es. Zumindest sind wir bis jetzt alle nicht gestorben und die Gabel ist auch noch nie explodiert oder wurde auf dem Trail pulverisiert. 
Und wer wirklich totunglücklich mit der Gabel ist kann ja immer noch das Lager wechseln und zu FOX,RS oder Gott weiß wem gehen. 

Und wenn hier ja quasi die deutsche Elite der Gabel und Fahrwerksexperten vertreten ist, kommen ja vielleicht auch noch andere Vorschläge zur Verbesserung der Performance.

Und eines muss hier auch nochmal gesagt werden. Alle sogenannten "Experten" hier im Forum sollten sich mal daran erinnern, dass sie an ner Federgabel rumschrauben. Hier wird kein Mittel gegen Krebs entwickelt. 
Es geht nur um ein popeliges Stück Metall für ein Hobby. 
Also was sollen diese ewigen Anfeindungen. 
Bis vor ein paar Wochen hab ich hier noch mitgelesen weil man ab und zu mal hilfreiche Infos zur Verbesserung erhielt. 
Mitlerweile les ich nur noch zum eigenen Amüsement mit. Weil hier mehr gestritten wird als das Fakten auf den Tisch kommen. 

Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald mal wieder.....


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

vorallem wird hier rumgestritten ohne das man das tuningkit je gesehen geschweige denn gefahren ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> vorallem wird hier rumgestritten ohne das man das tuningkit je gesehen geschweige denn gefahren ist.



So schnell wies in der Tuning IG voll wird kann ich das Niveau nicht gedrückt haben. Aber sein wir ehrlich, so ist halt das Forum.

Ach ja, sehen kannst du das Kit bei mir im Fotoalbum. 
Fahren kannst dus wenn dus nach Braunschweig schaffst.
Gerade hängts an der Wand, morgen ist wieder Lyrik dran 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## CrossX (2. Februar 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> vorallem wird hier rumgestritten ohne das man das tuningkit je gesehen geschweige denn gefahren ist.



Man muss es so sehen:
Einer baut was, berichtet davon, derjenige sagt aber das es noch nicht voll ausgereift ist und bekommt aber trotzdem von vielen Seiten Zuspruch. 

Also sucht er sich erstmal Testfahrer um Infos von anderen Leuten einzuholen. Danach kann er immer noch entscheiden ob der Kit es wert ist verkauft zu werden. Denn niemand gibt Geld aus für ein paar Unterlegscheiben die nicht viel bringen. 
Also lasst uns doch erstmal abwarten was die Testfahrer so berichten. Der erste Fahrer scheint ja recht überzeugt zu sein. 

Bevor man hier über ungelegte Eier diskutiert


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2011)

das war eigentlich das, worauf ich aus wollte. ich finde das ganze projekt recht interessant. obwohl ich wohl nie eine durolux fahren werde (eine krone und 20mm federweg zu wenig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Luza (2. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> lsc extern ist auf jeden fall besser als gar keine bzw. nur intern.
> 
> ansonsten find ich das sich anbahnende fanboy-gejaule hier befremdlich.
> es gibt wesentlich sinnigere alternativen für weniger geld..



Ich bin weder "Durolux-Fanboy", noch gehöre ich zum Freundeskreis von LH!
Im Gegenteil: Hab' meine "RCA" gerade wieder verkauft [...]!
Die Gründe dafür stehen ausführlich auf vorherigen Seiten dieses Themas!

Dennoch halte ich es aus, wenn andere ihre Lösungen vorstellen und muss diese nicht gleich reflexartig vom heimischen Rechner aus komplett in Frage stellen, ohne dass ich selbst (oder ein anderer) überhaupt einen Meter auf dem Trail damit unterwegs gewesen wäre, sondern schau's mir an und überlege, was ich mir evtl. davon abgucken kann! 

Ich find den Tonfall von einigen schon eher befremdlich, der hier - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - herrscht!


----------



## MarioJaneiro (2. Februar 2011)

soweit ich das beurteilen kann wird die gabel schon funktionieren, es ist zwar ein kompromiss da man extern nichts einstellen kann, aber wenn man es genau nimmt ist eine fahrwerksabstimmung das immer, man muss einen kompromiss zwischen guten ansprechen und wenig wegsacken finden.
ich hab den kolben konstruiert und einer strömungssimulation unterzogen, die ports der druck und hs zugstufe sind auf jeden fall ausreichend dimensioniert und bieten eine gute basis für eine funktionierende hs zug und druckstufe.
@bommel, vielleicht hab ich da vorher was falsch verstanden, aber ich hab doch nie ein tuning für die lux angeboten. zum einen macht es der LH, zum anderen beschäftige ich mich mit der 55ata und hab da ein gutes system am start.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Februar 2011)

MarioJaneiro schrieb:


> soweit ich das beurteilen kann wird die gabel schon funktionieren, es ist zwar ein kompromiss da man extern nichts einstellen kann, aber wenn man es genau nimmt ist eine fahrwerksabstimmung das immer, man muss einen kompromiss zwischen guten ansprechen und wenig wegsacken finden.
> ich hab den kolben konstruiert und einer strömungssimulation unterzogen, die ports der druck und hs zugstufe sind auf jeden fall ausreichend dimensioniert und bieten eine gute basis für eine funktionierende hs zug und druckstufe.
> @bommel, vielleicht hab ich da vorher was falsch verstanden, aber ich hab doch nie ein tuning für die lux angeboten. zum einen macht es der LH, zum anderen beschäftige ich mich mit der 55ata und hab da ein gutes system am start.



Kennst Du Dich auch mit der 55r bzw. rs aus? Ich hab da meine Probleme...


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Februar 2011)

es geht hier doch auch um grundlegende dinge: eine druckstufe am zugstufenkolben ist im vergleich zu einer separaten druckstufe mit externer verstellung suboptimal.

wer sein geld in dem hier diskutierten rahmen sinnvoll investieren will, der kauft was vernünftiges gebraucht.
eine kostengünstige alternative für eine neuanschaffung wäre diese 55ATA hier. da könnte man sogar ohne grossen aufwand selber was an der druckstufe machen. oder man beschäftigt sich dann mal mit einem kompletten umbau auf eine ls/hs-dämpfung.


----------



## DH-Luza (3. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> [...]
> oder man beschäftigt sich dann mal mit einem kompletten umbau auf eine ls/hs-dämpfung.



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass Dein Link zum "Komplettumbau auf eine LS-/HS-Dämpfung" auf den User MarioJaneiro verweist, ja?
Hast Du gelesen, was Mario geschrieben hat? Er hat sogar den Kolben _*edit*_ lt. Vorgaben des LH angefertigt und_ *edit*_ einem Strömungstest unterzogen!  
Warte doch erstmal ab, was die "Betatester" sagen! 

Weshalb argumentierst Du denn so vehement gegen die "Einkolbenlösung" von LH , als ginge es hier darum, die Dämpfung der nächsten Gabelgeneration bei Suntour festzulegen! 
Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich persönlich auch eher zu einer Mid-/Basevalve-Lsg. tendieren, aber der Lord hat doch erklärt, warum er sich im konkreten Fall anders entschieden hat und welche Vorteile seine Lösung bietet!


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Februar 2011)

keine angst, ich weiss schon, worauf ich verlinke..
denk doch mal lieber darüber nach, was es im umkehrschluss heisst, dass der mario den kolben konstruiert (was berechnungen, simulationen, erfahrungswerte usw mit einschliesst) hat und nicht eben lh.

ich weis hier doch nur ganz uneigennützig darauf hin, dass es überlegenere lösungen für weniger geld gibt. dass das tuning der duro, wie es lh unter mithilfe von mario konzipiert hat, eine verbesserung der dämpfung dieser gabel darstellt, das hat doch hier noch niemand bestritten.
erschliessen sich dir nicht die nachteile der einkolbenlösung im vergleich zu separater druck-/zugstufe?


----------



## decolocsta (3. Februar 2011)

erzähl


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> keine angst, ich weiss schon, worauf ich verlinke..
> denk doch mal lieber darüber nach, was es im umkehrschluss heisst, dass der mario den kolben konstruiert (was berechnungen, simulationen, erfahrungswerte usw mit einschliesst) hat und nicht eben lh.
> 
> ich weis hier doch nur ganz uneigennützig darauf hin, dass es überlegenere lösungen für weniger geld gibt. dass das tuning der duro, wie es lh unter mithilfe von mario konzipiert hat, eine verbesserung der dämpfung dieser gabel darstellt, das hat doch hier noch niemand bestritten.
> erschliessen sich dir nicht die nachteile der einkolbenlösung im vergleich zu separater druck-/zugstufe?



Mario Janeiro hat den Krams aber nach meinen Vorgaben konstruiert,  rein weil mir damals noch die Möglichkeiten fürs CAD fehlten und die Fertigung bei ihm lag. So konnte den Kolben auch im Bezug auf Einfachheit der Fertigung optimieren. Das ers gleich durch nen Strömungstest wirft ist nur logisch.

Der erste Entwurf ist 12  (!) Monate alt. 

Vom Konzept bis zum Rest ist alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen, da hat der Mario nix mit zu tun. 
Wir stehen sowieso wg unzähligen Dingen im *täglichen *Austausch, da gibt man sich gegenseitig Input. 

Kurzum, wenn du nichts davon weißt was Leute untereinander miteinander treiben, wer was denkt und wer was tut, wie der Krams zusammen hing und hängt, dann solltest eventuell einfach mal die Klappe halten und aufhören den Leuten Müll zu erzählen.

Teile von dem was du hier schreibst sind ja schlichtweg gelogen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2011)

Lasst den LH mal seine Arbeit machen. Dieses Gemutmaße ist langsam dermaßen nervig. 

Wenn die ersten Test gelaufen sind könnt ihr ihm immer noch ans Bein pissen. Ich finde es ist eine bemerkenswerte Arbeit und das gehört respektiert. 

Ich will jetzt auch keine Rechtfertigungen lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (3. Februar 2011)

deine nabengeschichte gehört viel mehr respektiert!!!!!!!! laufen sie eigentlich scho? sry für offtopic


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Februar 2011)

es ist doch nirgendwo was erlogen: lh hat den kolben weder konstruiert noch gefertigt.

lächerlich, wie manche hier dem andern den mund verbieten wollen, obwohl sie doch die ganze zeit iwas posten, das nix mit der sache zu tun hat.


----------



## unchained (3. Februar 2011)

Die gedrehten Rohlinge sind fertig. Jetzt nur noch Fräsen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2011)

_arGh_ schrieb:


> es ist doch nirgendwo was erlogen: lh hat den kolben weder konstruiert noch gefertigt.
> 
> lächerlich, wie manche hier dem andern den mund verbieten wollen, obwohl sie doch die ganze zeit iwas posten, das nix mit der sache zu tun hat.



Ich glaube auf Fanboys wie dich kann Mario gut verzichten 

Die Daten nach denen Mario den Kolben gebaut hat waren von mir, den Beta-Kolben konstruiere ich gerade selber. 
Alle anderen Teile hat Mario von mir Zeichnungen bekommen, die Optimierungen mach ich auch und konstruiere das gerade im CAD. 

Das Mario meine Fertigung macht ist allgemein bekannt, ich habe nie behauptet das ich das Zeug selber fertige.

Ich weiß nicht wem du hier gerade irgendwas zeigen und beweisen willst, du redest an der Welt vorbei. 
Bitte lass es einfach. Deine Kommentare sind haltlos.

Muss erst dein großer Held Mario nochmal das Gleiche schreiben damit du es glaubst?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Februar 2011)

ohmann, nimmt das noch immer kein ende?

*abo abbestell*


----------



## _arGh_ (3. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Das Mario meine Fertigung macht ist allgemein bekannt, ich habe nie behauptet das ich das Zeug selber fertige.


das ist das einzig verwertbare an deinem ganzen post.
der rest setzt sich mal wieder nur aus herablassendem und provokationen zusammen.
bleib doch einfach mal sachlich und geh auf die einwände ein, die man postet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Februar 2011)

Nein, ich sag was produktives.

Dank an Unchained, der die Fertigung von Bleedport und Adapter übernommen hat. Das macht die Wartezeit auf die Teile kürzer. 

IFP Zeichnung hab ich heute fertig gemacht, jetzt muss ich nur noch den Kolben minimal modifizieren. Aufträge verteilen, fertig ist der Lack.

Evtl laufen die Betatester ja schon in 14 Tagen.

MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Ich kenne keinen der Betatester, alle sind mir Fremde die sich im Forum beworben haben.


----------



## sap (3. Februar 2011)

dat kann ich bestätigen 

@argh:
lass doch einfach gut sein. LH hat auf viele einwände hier schon geantwortet. ich weiß nicht und will auch nicht urteilen, ob just deiner oder irgendeiner der anderen einwände in deinen oder anderen augen noch nicht ausreichend diskutiert worden sind. ich habe den ganzen thread hier tatsächlich komplett mitverfolgt und erinnere mich an diverse versuche, es konstruktiv zu klären.
aber auch wenn LH das nun nicht mehr tun will, kannst du es ihm doch nich vorwerfen...ihr könnt ihn ja nicht nötigen, alles en detail (und vor allem immer wieder) zu erklären. von dem was ich an infos gelesen, an einwänden registriert und an kommentaren verstanden hab, werd ich die kartusche von LH liebend gerne testen. und das is mein bier. und wenn du meinst, dass bestimmte einwände noch nich geklärt sind, dann is das dein bier. und eigentlich hat somit jeder ein bier - mir schmeckt meins - dir schmeckt deins und tauschen müssen wir ja nicht...und wenn jeder n bier hat, sollten doch alle happy sein...


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Februar 2011)

Proschd!


----------



## slash-sash (4. Februar 2011)

irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass ich mich im thread vertan habe. oder stand da vorne im eingang etwas von mädchen-thread?! 

sorry leute. aber ihr benehmt euch echt wie girlies. zieht euch nen rock an, stellt euch in die ecke und fangt an zu heulen.
es macht echt keinen spaß mehr diesen thread zu verfolgen, da es hier nicht mehr um's thema geht und es wahrscheinlich auch nicht quia's intension war einen thread zur streitigkeit zu eröffnen.

wobei ich aber auch ehrlicherweise zugeben muß, dass das auf alle beteiligten zutrifft. jeder fühlt sich hier sofort an's bein gepinkelt.

wo ist unsere "streitkultur" hin? muß man das gleich wörtlich nehmen?

auch wenn weihnachten schon vorbei ist. wünsche ich mir einen austausch von infos ohne den anderen gleich nieder zu machen oder seine sachen schlecht zu reden. und der gegenüber sollte versuchen sich nicht sofort angegriffen zu fühlen.
LEUTE; WIR HABEN HIER ALLE DAS GLEICH ZIEL: DIE LUX BESSER ZU MACHEN! der eine so und der andere so. und der eine kann was vom anderen lernen. außer ich. ich lerne hier von allen, da viele sachen für mich begrifflich böhmische dörfer sind.
so, und da ich kjetzt nicht den moralapostel spielen will, sondern vernünftig einen thread lesen will, wie wohl die meißten hier, laßt uns doch einfach wieder zurück zum streitfreien thema zurückkehren.

was machen denn die testfahrten? oder friert euch auch alles ab beim blick aus dem fenster?

*erziehungsmodus aus*


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Februar 2011)

aber... aber.... der hat doch angefangen.


----------



## slash-sash (4. Februar 2011)

ey, jetzt hör auf. fang nicht schon wieder an. jetzt gerade mal ein wenig ruhe 
(aber genau so kommt es mir vor)


----------



## Eierheinz (4. Februar 2011)

Last Helmchen doch endlich in Ruhe seine Arbeit machen, 
ich habe keinen Bock das er sein Projekt an den Nagel hängt nur weil hier eine Hand voll Usern schlecht geschissen haben.


----------



## _arGh_ (4. Februar 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Nein, ich sag was produktives.


wunderbar!


hoffentlich ereifert sich hier jetzt nicht gleich wieder einer..


----------



## franzam (4. Februar 2011)

Amen!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Februar 2011)

War mit meiner RCA gestern das erste mal aufm Trail unterwegs. Mit passendem SAG hat die Gabel bis auf 5mm den kompletten FW genutzt. Allerdings bin ich nicht gesprungen, jedoch - da ich nachts mit Lampe unterwegs war - zweimal mit dem VR übel in ne Querrille reingeknallt und konnte mich grad noch so halten.

Das RCA hatte ich komplett offen. Ich werds das nächste mal mit einem Klick versuchen um etwas Reserve zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhedder (17. Februar 2011)

Hatte hier schonmal etwas früher nachgefragt: 

Hat hier mal jemand eine Durolux TAD 180mm mit Tapered (Alu) Schaft gewogen? 


Gruß Marc


----------



## schwarzerRitter (17. Februar 2011)

Das Gewicht genau dieser Version würde mich auch interessieren.

von der Version mit dem 1 1/8 Zoll Stahlschaft hab ich's gefunden:
2,74kg mit Achse, Kralle, 21cm Schaft und FW Verstellung

und von der 1,5 Zoll Version:
2,54kg mit Achse, Schaftlänge unbekannt

Steht beides auf der Seite im Ö Forum http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?94625-Zeigt-her-eure-Enduro-bikes/page76


----------



## BommelMaster (19. Februar 2011)

meine TAD mit 1,5er schaft durchgehend hat mit allem drum und dran 2439 gewogen


----------



## mhedder (20. Februar 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> meine TAD mit 1,5er schaft durchgehend hat mit allem drum und dran 2439 gewogen



Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, dass die Tapered ähnlich wiegen sollte.
Keiner bislang eine gewogen... 

Gruß Marc


----------



## mr.honk (21. Februar 2011)

Moin Marc,

ich hatte meine 180er TAD Tapered vor dem Einbau gewogen.
Das genaue Gewicht habe ich zwar vergessen, es lag aber so bei 2450 Gramm nach Kürzung des Schafts. Wobei das auch nur ~20 Gramm ausmachte.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Mr.T (13. März 2011)

Gibts eigentlich neues an der Tuningfront? Massenproduktion schon angelaufen?


----------



## mhedder (14. März 2011)

mr.honk schrieb:


> Moin Marc,
> 
> ich hatte meine 180er TAD Tapered vor dem Einbau gewogen.
> Das genaue Gewicht habe ich zwar vergessen, es lag aber so bei 2450 Gramm nach Kürzung des Schafts. Wobei das auch nur ~20 Gramm ausmachte.
> ...




Ooops, gerade erst die Antwort gelesen. Besten Dankf für die Info mr.honk 

Andere Frage: Hat schon jemand eine Acros .75 VR-Nabe in Kombination mit der Durolux QLock Achse getestet? Gibt das Probleme?

Gruß Marc


----------



## sap (14. März 2011)

Mr.T schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich neues an der Tuningfront? Massenproduktion schon angelaufen?



noch keine weiteren tests, gab ein paar produktionsprobleme von bauteilen. alles weitere hoffentlich bald


----------



## CrossX (19. März 2011)

Hat zufällig einer ein Foto von den Staubdichtungen zur Hand`?

Hab meine Durolux gerade zerlegt um die zu warten, und die Dinger sind nur so dick wie Unterlegscheiben. Ist das normal? Ich hatte die irgendwie mehr so wie ein Schwamm in Erinnerung. Und wesentlich größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2011)

^^


----------



## CrossX (19. März 2011)

Ja, ich meine die Filzringe. Aber die sind wohl so klein. Hab mir die Explosionszeichnungen bei Suntour angeguckt. Hatte wohl die Teile von meiner alten Pike im Kopf. Da sind größere verbaut.


----------



## Eierheinz (22. März 2011)

Meine sehen so aus, das Material ist ca. 5mm stark.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. März 2011)

Mr.T schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich neues an der Tuningfront? Massenproduktion schon angelaufen?



Nein, rein allein weil ich aus der Erfahrung des Alpha-Testers heraus alle Teile neu konstruiert habe, größter Zeitfehler ist die Neuauflage des Kolbens. Der ist jetzt CNC gefräst, das ist gut für die Toleranzen - aber schlecht für die Lieferzeit 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Flink (28. März 2011)

Edit


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2011)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flink (28. März 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort =)


----------



## bastelfreak (31. März 2011)

Oder du nimmst die bald fertige LH-Kartusche dazu


----------



## _arGh_ (31. März 2011)

du weisst schon, was eine kartusche ist?


----------



## Kistenbiker (31. März 2011)

MarioJaneiro schrieb:


> soweit ich das beurteilen kann wird die gabel schon funktionieren, es ist zwar ein kompromiss da man extern nichts einstellen kann, aber wenn man es genau nimmt ist eine fahrwerksabstimmung das immer, man muss einen kompromiss zwischen guten ansprechen und wenig wegsacken finden.
> .



 
Damit ist doch alles gesagt...und wenns LH noch nen ticken besser als Serie bekommt dann ist es gut!´

Die 1% von uns die Ihre Hi-Low-Druck und Zugstufen richtig selber einsellen ....werden das auch weiterhin machen und die 99% die ne *** und *** fahren weil teuer gleich gut ist ....wem jukt`s.

jeder wie er will und gut ist!

@Flink

Die Lux kann schon was ab.....war im Test (glaube 2010) sogar am Steifsten.
Meine TAD wird seit Kauf nur geschunden und hat sich noch nicht beschwert.....geschweige denn einen Service gesehen.


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. April 2011)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> Damit ist doch alles gesagt...und wenns LH noch nen ticken besser als Serie bekommt dann ist es gut!´
> 
> Die 1% von uns die Ihre Hi-Low-Druck und Zugstufen richtig selber einsellen ....werden das auch weiterhin machen und die 99% die ne *** und *** fahren weil teuer gleich gut ist ....wem jukt`s.
> 
> ...



Dem schließe ich mich an Hab meine jetzt zwar erst eine Woche, bin aber sofort zu einer kleinen Teststrecke in den Wald, nachdem ich sie meiner Meinung nach richtig mit Luft befüllt habe und habe sie dann mal ein wenig gefordert und ich bin begeistert von der Gabel Ich finde sie sehr gut vom Ansprechverhalten und bei größeren Sprüngen schlägt sie nicht durch. Also für mich die optimale Gabel und wenn Helmchens Tuning fertig ist, würde ich der Durolux noch eine kleine Wellnesseinheit gönnen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## ollo (4. April 2011)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> .......Gabel und wenn Helmchens Tuning fertig ist, würde ich der Durolux noch eine kleine Wellnesseinheit gönnen
> Gruß aus dem Pott!




auf das kannst Du Dich besonders freuen, ich fand schon das die erste neu Aufgebaute Kartusche vom Stefan die Gabel zu einer ganz anderen machte, vielllllllllll besser......und mit dem neueren und nochmal überdachten Innenleben der letzten Wochen, wird sie noch mal besser  

@Kistenbiker
die Duro war fast so Brems- und Verdrehsteif wie eine Totem, dafür aber ca. 500g leichter und 2,3 mal so Preiswert, da bleibt noch eine Woche inkl. Vollpension für den Bikeurlaub übrig


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. April 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> @Kistenbiker
> die Duro war fast so Brems- und Verdrehsteif wie eine Totem, dafür aber ca. 500g leichter und 2,3 mal so Preiswert, da bleibt noch eine Woche inkl. Vollpension für den Bikeurlaub übrig



Na dann werd ich gleich mal buchen 
Bin ja mal echt gespannt auf`s LH Innenleben!!


----------



## BommelMaster (5. April 2011)

so, endlich bin ich mal wieder ne woche in Deutschland, und hab mich der durolux gewidmed.

luftkammer ist nun getuned, stahlfederchen raus, negativkammer verlängert, kennlinie insgesamt fluffiger, hängt nicht durch und hat eine gute progression






Dämpfung ist auf Mid/Base valve umgebaut, den anfang hab ich vor einigen wochen schon gezeigt, weitere bilder hab ich leider grad nicht. LS druckstufe lässt sich intern einstellen, indem man den autoventil einsatz rausnimmt und mibm inbus eine schraube innen rein und rauszieht.

erste tests sehr gut, auf jeden fall fluffiger als vorher, kein wegtauchen. Die dämpfung lässt jetz natürlich noch unmengen an abstimmarbeit zu, denke ich werds erstmal beim groben setup lassen, ist auf jeden fall absolut brauchbar.


----------



## elmerfudd (7. April 2011)

Was oder wen, muß ich Töten um auch so´n Ding zu bekommen?
A biserl a bessere Funktion wär´echt schick.


----------



## BommelMaster (7. April 2011)

töten musst du keinen,

frag mal mario jenairo, der macht sowas.
die techn. daten dafür kann ich ihm geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. April 2011)

@Elmerfudd, die Progressionskennlinie kann man relativ einfach verändern indem man in die Positivkammer ein paar cm² Gabelöl einfüllt.
Luft raus, Ventileinsatz rausschrauben, mit Spritze Öl einfüllen, Venileinsatz reinschrauben, Gabel wieder aufpumpen.

Jetzt kommt man auch mit weniger Druck aus und die Gabel schlägt nicht mehr durch.

Vielleicht drehe ich nächste Woche mal so paar Teile.


----------



## bastelfreak (17. April 2011)

So sieht mein Absenkknopf in Einzelteilen aus, montiert wird leider erst in 2 Wochen, da meine Gabel noch beim Lord ist.


----------



## veraono (17. April 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/876946
> 
> So sieht mein Absenkknopf in Einzelteilen aus, montiert wird leider erst in 2 Wochen, da meine Gabel noch beim Lord ist.


 
Das in Alu und Kleinserie wäre auch ein hübsches Upgrade für die Gabel!


----------



## unchained (17. April 2011)

haha, das hab ich vor 2 Jahren schon gehabt. Unteranderem auch mit einer besseren Lagerung.


----------



## veraono (17. April 2011)

Na dann los mit der Produktion


----------



## BommelMaster (18. April 2011)

@unchained:

warum machst du für die linke seite nicht einfach eine kappe, mit einer kleinen bohrung, die mit etwas kraft auf den kleinen zapfen gesteckt wird, der unter dieser kleinen schwarzen konischen kunststoffabdeckung der inneren stange steckt.

dann hast du nur eine kappe, die man leicht abnehmen kann ohne was zu verschrauben, und es verschwindet alles schön in der topcap


----------



## unchained (18. April 2011)

1) 

Der originale Kunststoffproppen, den du ansprichst ist so klein, dass dir beim betätigen nach 1 mal schon der Finger weh tut. Die Fläche wird durch meine Lösung wesentlich vergrößert und damit auch die Spannungen im Finger verringert. Man kann mit geringer Druckkraft den Mechanismus auslösen. 

2)

Außerdem ist meine Variante sowohl durch eine Bronzebuchse und einen Edelstahlstift als auch durch eine O-Ring Dichtung abgedichtet. 

3)

Sähe die Variante mit dem originalen Pin eher schäbig aus  

Zudem muss man selbst die originale Kappe mit 2 M3 Schrauben anschrauben. Ich nutze ebenfalls diese Bohrungen.

4)

Ist die Bauhöhe der angefertigten Varainte geringer als die der originalen.


----------



## bastelfreak (18. April 2011)

Ich habe mich von unchaineds LÃ¶sung inspirieren lassen. DafÃ¼r kostet mein Variante 2â¬ fÃ¼rs Alu und mich nur 2 Stunden an der Drehbank. Also schÃ¶n, schnell und billig. Ich denke das sollte auch Lange und sicher funktionieren, da passiert ja nicht viel.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. April 2011)

unchained schrieb:


> 1)
> 
> Der originale Kunststoffproppen, den du ansprichst ist so klein, dass dir beim betätigen nach 1 mal schon der Finger weh tut. Die Fläche wird durch meine Lösung wesentlich vergrößert und damit auch die Spannungen im Finger verringert. Man kann mit geringer Druckkraft den Mechanismus auslösen.
> 
> ...




hi

ich dachte ein alustück mit großen durchmesser STATT dem kleinen spitzen kunststoffteilchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> töten musst du keinen,
> 
> frag mal mario jenairo, der macht sowas.
> die techn. daten dafür kann ich ihm geben.



Alternativ direkt zu Unchained, bombige Fertigungsqualität, exzellente Lieferzeiten. Was denkt ihr wo momentan meine Kolben herkommen?
Auch Änderungen kann er extrem schnell umsetzen. Heute bei im CAD gebaut, morgen bei ihm auf der Maschine. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## unchained (18. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob, Stefan. Ist die Mail schon raus? 

Ich bin mal sowasvon auf die ersten Testergebnisse gespannt. Heidewitzka !


----------



## dukestah (4. Mai 2011)

Nachdem ich mich nun bald 2 Tage lang durch diesen Thread hier gekämpft habe, bin ich jetzt nicht wirklich schlauer. Ich will meine 140'er Recon 327 ersetzen weil ich gerne ne absenkbare Gabel hätte. Mein Händler hat mich auf die Durolux gebracht, die ich anfangs auch sehr interessant fand. Nun bin ich allerdings doch etwas verunsichert, ob das wirklich die passende Gabel für mich ist. Bei der Recon nervt mich zB das extreme Eintauchen bei höheren Stufen und das Absagen beim Bremsen auf zB Wurzelpfaden. Mit höherem Druck hat die Gabel kein sag mehr und nutzt keine 50% des Federweges. Ist das nun mit der Durolux 160 TAD ähnlich schlimm? Muss ich die LH tunen um (außer Absenkung) irgendeine Verbesserung gegenüber der Recon zu erzielen? Gibt's denn schon ne ungefähre Hausnummer was das LH-Tuning kosten soll?

Dann mal noch ne andere Überlegung. Egal welche Gabel, es ist ja immer erstrebenswert den Federweg zu nutzen, ist es nicht auch ein Problem der Fahrtechnik wenn mich das Abtauchen des bikes dezent überrascht? Klar, der Federweg soll primär auf Hindernisse reagieren, aber stumpf nach einem Absatz will ja auch keiner landen.


----------



## bastelfreak (4. Mai 2011)

Naja, die Durolux neigt wie alle Luftgabeln zum abtauchen. Das LH Tuning beeitigt dies dezent ohne wahnsinnig überdämpft zu sein, so zumindest meine ersten Erfahrungen. Der Überraschungsmoment beim plötzlichen eintauchen hat jedoch eher was mit Fahrtechnik zu tun. Ich habe mich ziemlich heftig abgeledert als ich das erste mal von einer Stahlgabel auf die Lux gewechselt bin, einfach weil ich mich wie gewohnt immer wenn es etwas brennzlich wurde, auf die Gabel verlassen habe. Die taucht dann aber weg und ist am Ende.


----------



## flex89 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen.
Es geht zwar nicht direkt um die Dämpfung aber auch um die Durolux und da habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich hier die Experten treffe.
Und zwar: Ich habe eine Durolux gebraucht erstanden und nun festgestellt, dass sich die Achse dreht obwohl ich den Schnellspanner fest angezogen habe. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass kein Laufrad auf der Achse ist da ich noch auf die Lieferung warte aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so einen großen Unterschied macht. Es handelt sich hierbei wohl um die Durolux aus dem letzten Jahr mit Q-Lock und der geriffelte Konus scheint mir etwas abgenudelt. Meine Frage ist, ob sich mit einem Laufrad die Sache bessert. Falls nicht kann man die Kerben nachschleifen lassen oder ist die Gabel hinüber?
Schon mal Danke
LG flex89


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Mai 2011)

flex89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Es geht zwar nicht direkt um die Dämpfung aber auch um die Durolux und da habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich hier die Experten treffe.
> Und zwar: Ich habe eine Durolux gebraucht erstanden und nun festgestellt, dass sich die Achse dreht obwohl ich den Schnellspanner fest angezogen habe. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass kein Laufrad auf der Achse ist da ich noch auf die Lieferung warte aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so einen großen Unterschied macht. Es handelt sich hierbei wohl um die Durolux aus dem letzten Jahr mit Q-Lock und der geriffelte Konus scheint mir etwas abgenudelt. Meine Frage ist, ob sich mit einem Laufrad die Sache bessert. Falls nicht kann man die Kerben nachschleifen lassen oder ist die Gabel hinüber?
> Schon mal Danke
> LG flex89



Versteht ich Dich richtig, dass Du ne Q-Lock-Achse hast, die sich aber dreht, obwohl geschlossen und Du hast kein LR drin?

Falls dem so ist, ist das normal, da die Achse ja keine Spannung haben kann, da eben die Nabe fehlt.

Wenn es anderst ist, versuchs nochmal zu beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flex89 (9. Mai 2011)

Ne hast mich richtig verstanden. Super danke für die schnelle Antwort. Jetzt bin ich beruhigt habe schon ganz schlecht geschlafen


----------



## dondon (12. Mai 2011)

Servus.

gestern hab ich Luft aus dem Ventil rechts oben raus gelassen und unglücklicherweise kam recht viel  Öl mit :/ 
weiß jdm wieviel öl da rein muss , welche Viskosität ?und wie öffne ich die Kartusche ?

mfg


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2011)

^^


----------



## Silly (14. Mai 2011)

Ich habe zwei Fragen:

Mag nicht jemand von den Umbauern hier zufällig seinen Remote-Travel-Hebel (perfekt denglish)loswerden? Den meinen hat es letztens bei Bodenkontakt ziemlich hässlich zerbröselt, ich möchte aber nicht drauf verzichten.

Zweites Problem ist meine Zugstufe, die mir stark überdämpft zu seien scheint, wesentich stärker, als dies noch vor einiger Zeit war. Woran könnte das liegen und was sollte ich als erstes checken?

Danke Euch.


----------



## rigger (15. Mai 2011)

Wieviel Öl muss den in der Dämpfungskartusche, ich wollte meine auseinanderbauen und evtl neues öl reinmachen und auf ölschmierung umbauen.

Kann man so nen Service mal in einem Beitrag zuzsammenfassen?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2011)

^^


----------



## scott-bussi (15. Mai 2011)

Hey rigger weiter vorne ist das schon 1000 mal beschrieben! Bis ins Detail.
Du kannst dir aber bei SR auch das Manual herunterladen, da stehen alle Füllmengen drin.

Gruß und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## flex89 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Experten
Bei meiner TAD aus 2010 funktioniert die Absenkung nicht bzw nicht richtig. Das Problem ist, dass ich die Gabel gebraucht gekauft habe, sonst hätte ich sie schon eingeschickt. Da ich hier im Forum die meisten Seiten schon durchgelesen habe und mehrfach geschrieben wurde, dass die Gabel einfach aufgebaut ist und auch für Laien leicht zu reparieren ist würde ich dies gerne Versuchen. Leider ist mir etwas schleierhaft warum sich die Gabel nicht richtig absenken lässt.
Die Abdeckung mit dem Schlitten sitzt auf jeden Fall richtig drauf. Die Gabel lässt sich manchmal 2cm manchmal gar nicht absenken. Meine Frage ist nun woran das liegen könnte und wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann. Ist ein Ventil verklemmt? Die Absenkung funktioniert seit dem ich sie habe schon nicht richtig, wobei sie anfangs eig. immer die 2cm gebracht hat.
Danke


----------



## CrossX (16. Mai 2011)

Also wenn die Gabel noch in der regulären Garantiezeit ist kannst du die auch einschicken. Ich hab meine auch hier aus dem Forum gekauft und ohne Probleme eingeschickt. Da hat niemand gefragt ob ich Erstkunde bin. Hatte auch Probleme mit der Absenkung. 
Suntour hat ne neue Kartusche eingebaut, direkt nen Service gemacht und hat mir sogar auf meine Anfrage hin ne 160er anstatt die originale 180er Kartusche eingebaut.
TOP Service!!!!!


----------



## flex89 (16. Mai 2011)

Aber du musstest doch sicher nen Beleg oder sowas vorweisen oder sehen die das an den verbauten Komponenten. Wenn ich Suntour kontaktieren möchte, stimmt die E-Mail  [email protected] noch? Ansonsten habe ich auf der Homepage noch die von Christian Salmen ([email protected]) gefunden (auch im Servicebereich). An welche hast du dich damals gewandt.
Danke für die fixe Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (16. Mai 2011)

Der Suntour-Service war bei mir bisher auch immer sehr kulant; falls du trotzdem zuvor selbst Hand anlegen willst:

1. Schonmal ganz ohne Zugansteuerung versucht? Wenn nicht Kappe runter und Knopf mal direkt betätigen.

2. Wenn du das schon probiert hast check mal die Drücke: Im rechten Gabelholm der Rebound-Kartusche sollte der Druck zwischen 3,5-5 Bar sein (eben nicht zu hoch, da dieser Druck von der Kraftrichtung gegen das Absenkventil in der TA-Kartusche arbeitet). 

3. Wenn das passt, dann mal 2-5ml Gabelöl in das Ventil unten an der TA-Kartusche einfüllen (Z.b. Gabel auf Kopf + Ventiladapter +Schlauch +10ml Spritze) 

Wenn das alles nichts bringt kannst du dann immer noch die TA- Kartusche mal zerlegen, wäre auch kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## flex89 (16. Mai 2011)

Punkt 1 und 2 habe ich schon versucht. Punkt 3 werde ich mal versuchen wenn ich etwas Zeit habe. Da geht dann aber nur Gabelöl oder wäre bei der Menge 5W-30 Motorenöl auch ok. Habe gerade kein Gabelöl zur Hand. 
Muss ich beim Zerlegen der TA-Kartusche etwas beachten oder ist das ganz intuitiv?
Auch dir gilt mein Dank


----------



## veraono (16. Mai 2011)

Sollte kein Unterschied mit Motoröl machen, kenn mich nur mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften von den Ölen gar net aus und weiß nicht wie sich das mit den Dichtungen verträgt.
Kartusche zerlegen ist relativ intuitiv. Die Abschlussdeckel der Kartusche mit Ventil bzw. Kolbenstange sind mit einem kleinen Drahtring , der in einer Nut auf der Innenseite des Kartuschengehäuses sitzt, gesichert. Aber probier die Öl-Nummer vorher mal.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Mai 2011)

Ich habe das Bettbahnöl von meinen Maschinen reingeschüttet, ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Gabel damit fluffiger geht als mit Motoröl


----------



## veraono (17. Mai 2011)

hast du das ins Casting oder in die Kartusche ?


----------



## _arGh_ (17. Mai 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bettbahnöl von meinen Maschinen reingeschüttet, ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Gabel damit fluffiger geht als mit Motoröl


habe die gleiche erfahrung gemacht.
wobei es da auch noch qualitätsunterschiede gibt.


----------



## votecoli (18. Mai 2011)

Finde die weiter oben abgebildeten Absenkknöpfe echt erste Sahne. Besteht die Möglichkeit sowas von den Erfindern zu erwerben?


----------



## hunmatt (19. Mai 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Finde die weiter oben abgebildeten Absenkknöpfe echt erste Sahne. Besteht die Möglichkeit sowas von den Erfindern zu erwerben?



jah, es scheint sehr geil aus!


----------



## dumabrain (22. Mai 2011)

wie viel Spiel haben eure Führungsbuchsen? 

Als die Gabel neu war, war fast kein Spiel vorhanden. Jetzt nach ca. 6 Monaten ist deutlich spiel vorhanden und ich habe das Gefühl es wird immer mehr. Jetzt ist es so stark, dass ich es am Lenker merke, wenn ich das Rad den Berg hoch schiebe. 

Dass ein gewisses Spiel bei der Lux normal ist weiss ich. Gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit das zu lösen? 
Ich habe dran gedacht, mir engere Buchsen drehen zu lassen. Oder erst mal einschicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (23. Mai 2011)

soweit ich informiert bin ist buchsentausch nicht möglich. du musst angeblich das gesammte untere casting tauschen (lassen).
korrigiert mich, wenn ich daneben liege.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, wie man bei der RCA-Kartusche den Einstellknopf runter bekommt?

Der geht bei mir in die Richtung + sehr schwer, in die Richtung - leicht. Ist das bei euch auch so, bzw. was kann ich machen um das in beide Richtungen leicht drehen zu können.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. Mai 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> soweit ich informiert bin ist buchsentausch nicht möglich. du musst angeblich das gesammte untere casting tauschen (lassen).
> korrigiert mich, wenn ich daneben liege.





von suntour aus stimmt das. also es ist nicht möglich, sich beim service die buchsen wechseln zu lassen, die tauschen gleich die ganze einheit, das ist günstiger, als die arbeitszeit, die damit zusammenhängt.

wer von euch ein casting mit leicht ausgeschlagenen buchsen hat, kann sich bei mir melden, würde es zu einem guten kurs nehmen!


----------



## Stoffelpautz (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hat von euch jemand interesse an einer Öl kartusche für die Durolux?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/381961/cat/500

Grüsse

Stoffel


----------



## GoldenerGott (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo, da hier anscheinend geballter Sachverstand in Sachen Durolux versammelt ist wollte ich mal nachfragen, was ich von dieser Gabel zu erwarten habe.
Ich habe ein Fusion Raid mit Z1 Drop Off, 130 mm und Stahlfeder. Die Gabel funzt absolut Top, gibt mir aber zu wenig Federweg und einen standard 68,5° Lenkwinkel. Ich will in Zukunft mehr Federweg und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel für mehr Sicherheit bergab, brauche dann aber eine Absenkmöglichkeit, weil mir sonst der Sitzwinkle viel zu flach wird. Deshalb habe ich an die Durolux SF9 TAD 120-160 mm gedacht. Die ist ja auch schon ganz gut getestet worden mit gewissen Einschränkungen.
Ich weiß, dass die Lux nicht zum Droppen taugt. Das macht das Fusion aber auch nicht. Mir geht es um Enduro-Touren, nicht um Freeride und Downhill. Dafür hab ich mein Stinky mit 888 RC2X, wo man High und Low-Speed Druckstufe schön mit nem Rädchen einstellen kann, ohne Shims tauschen zu müssen. Funktioniert tatsächlich  Diese Gimmiks werde ich bei Durolux aber definitiv nicht brauchen.
Was kann ich von der Durolux im Vergleich zu meiner alten Z1 erwarten? An der kann ich auch nur Zugstufe einstellen. Den nutzbaren Federweg habe ich über die Ölmenge eingestellt, da mir auffiel, dass die Z1 super progressiv ist, obwohl sie mit der Feder 25% Sag hat. Mit 5 ml Öl weniger auf beiden Seiten kann ich seit dem einwandfrei 130 mm Ferderweg nutzen ohne negative Auswirkungen in der Dämpfung zu spüren. Das ETA geht mit so wenig Öl allerdings nicht mehr. Das Rädchen blockiert jetzt nicht mehr abgesenkt sondern bewirkt nur noch eine Art Wippunterdrückung, was aber sowieso kein Mensch braucht.
Ist die Dämpfung der Durolux ab Werk wirklich so schlecht, dass man das Öl unbedingt tauschen muss? Und warum ausgerechnet dünneres Öl? Die Druckstufe ist doch unterdämpft, weshalb die Gabel schnell weg sackt. Müsste da nicht dickeres Öl rein, vorausgesetzt, man hat bei der Zugstufe noch diesen Spielraum im Verstellbereich? Da ist wohl das nächste Problem, wenn ich das richtig aus Euren Beiträgen rausgelesen habe. Die Zugstufe ist je nach Luftdruck in der Gabel eh schon zu stark und man muss sie ganz aufdrehen, weshalb dann das dünnere Öl ins Spiel kommt. Ich wiege ohne Klamotten ca. 81 kg.


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du nicht super anspruchsvoll bist sollte die Gabel für Deinen Einsatz absolut passend sein. Ich kenne mehrere Leute die sie im Enduro (ich früher eingeschlossen) und sogar im Freerider fahren. Fast alle sind damit auch schon im Bikepark gewesen und keiner hat sich beschwert, aber dafür gibt es sicher bessere Gabeln. Für Endurotouren ist sie meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichend.

Das dünnere Öl sorgt dafür, daß die zumindest bei den ersten Gabeln, viel zu langsame Zugstufe schneller wird. Ich habe von SR damals eine neue Kartusche bekommen, die schon ab Werk i.O. war. 

Mittlerweile gibt es ja die mit verstellbarer Druckstufe, da kenne ich mich aber nicht mehr mit aus. Das sich so viele mit der Gabel beschäftigen, zeigt  eigentlich nur, das die Gabel viel Potential hat.

Außerdem gibt es sie schon für kleines Geld. Oft auch gebraucht hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

^^


----------



## slash-sash (31. Mai 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Absenkung taugt aber nicht zum abgesenkt fahren! Da ist U-Turn oder RTWD geeigneter!



das mußt du uns erklären!!! wieso ist ein system, welches zum anhalten zwingt besser, als ein system, welches man stufenlos während der fahrt verstellen kann. 
Also ich jedenfalls kann meine gabel während der fahrt überall hin einstelln; im verstellbereich natürlich 
ich  hatte früher auch diesen ganzen dreh-schrott. war mit sicherheit ne nette übergangslösung, bis es mit manitou erst das simplere absenksystem, ähnlich, wie es fox heute hat (komme jetzt nicht auf den namen) gab, wie gesagt, fox nachzog oder es systeme wie manitous it, bionicon's system oder halt eben tad gibt. meiner meinung nach ist alles außer die 3 letzt genannten der letzte müll, bzw. ein fauler kompromiss gepaart mit ausreden. 
für mich ist das absenksystem, welches man vom lenker aus verstellen kann, ohne die hand vom lenker zu nehmen das nonplusultra. ich mag alle anderen nicht und werde mir auch nichts mehr von dem anschaffen. 
die gabel jedenfalls ist meines erachtens völlig ausreichend. es gibt vielleicht ein argument gegen die durolux, die druckstufe, aber tausend gegen die anderen hersteller (etwas überspitzt dargestellt). aber ich sehe es halt nicht mehr ein, der tester der unfähigen bikebranche zu sein (sieh 2-step u.v.a) und mein geld zum fenster raus zu schmeißen, dann gebe ich es lieber leuten, wie lord helmchen, der inovativ ist und keine massenproduktion anstrebt mit qualitätsmängeln zu einem unverschämten preis.
á propos, was macht die produktionsfront?
ich komme zwar meisterschulbedingt i.m. kaum zum biken, habe aber dafür ein wenig zeit, mir mittels lesen vorfreude zu machen.


----------



## veraono (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn man eine Gabel dauerhaft auf genau XXcm Federweg abgesenkt haben möchte ist eine Absenkung ala U-turn sicher sinnvoller. 
Wenn man allerdings die Absenk- Funktion während der Fahrt "on-the-fly" nutzen möchte ist die TAD-Kartusche der Lux m.e. so ziemlich das Beste (Zuverlässigkeit/ Bedienbarkeit/ Wartungsfreiheit) auf dem Markt. 
Das mit den Buchsen ist wohl tatsächlich hin und wieder ein Problem, mit 1 1/8 Stahlschaft ist die Gabel verhältnismäßig schwer und die Dämpfung glänzt nicht gerade mit Performance, ansonsten für Enduro-Einsatz aus meiner Erfahrung sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## bastelfreak (1. Juni 2011)

Also mit den etwas wackeligen Buchsen muss man sich wohl abfinden, die hätte Suntour ruhig länger und straffer machen können. Ansonsten eine solide Gabel und mit der neuen Dämpfung vom Lord auch ne richtig gute Gabel.


----------



## GoldenerGott (1. Juni 2011)

Also Freunde, der Drops ist gelutscht. Ich hab sie gerade bestellt. Ich werde mich wieder melden, wenn ich ein eigenes Urteil abgeben kann.


----------



## Lukas1991 (2. Juni 2011)

veraono schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Gabel dauerhaft auf genau XXcm Federweg abgesenkt haben möchte ist eine Absenkung ala U-turn sicher sinnvoller.
> Wenn man allerdings die Absenk- Funktion während der Fahrt "on-the-fly" nutzen möchte ist die TAD-Kartusche der Lux m.e. so ziemlich das Beste (Zuverlässigkeit/ Bedienbarkeit/ Wartungsfreiheit) auf dem Markt.
> Das mit den Buchsen ist wohl tatsächlich hin und wieder ein Problem, mit 1 1/8 Stahlschaft ist die Gabel verhältnismäßig schwer und die Dämpfung glänzt nicht gerade mit Performance, ansonsten für Enduro-Einsatz aus meiner Erfahrung sehr zu empfehlen.



Ich bin zuerst die normale Luftkartusche gefahren, die absenkung hat super funktioniert, nur fand ich das wenn man sie abgesenk hatte sie nurnoch durchgerauscht ist.
Wie als hätte man eine sehr weiche feder eingebaut.
Zum bergauffahren gabel ganz runter und bergab ganz raus, dazu taugt das system was.
Aber dauerhaft im mittleren federwegsbereich zu fahren, hat mir nicht so gefallen.
Ich hab jetzt bei meiner Gabel mit viel aufwand eine U-Turn feder von einer RockShox Domain eingebaut. 
Gabel wurde zwar schwerer aber dadurch das ich viel bergab fahre hat es sich doch gelohnt. Jetzt muss ich halt zum bergauffahre drehen


----------



## veraono (3. Juni 2011)

Lukas1991 schrieb:


> Ich bin zuerst die normale Luftkartusche gefahren, die absenkung hat super funktioniert, nur fand ich das wenn man sie abgesenk hatte sie nurnoch durchgerauscht ist.
> Wie als hätte man eine sehr weiche feder eingebaut.
> Zum bergauffahren gabel ganz runter und bergab ganz raus, dazu taugt das system was.
> Aber dauerhaft im mittleren federwegsbereich zu fahren, hat mir nicht so gefallen.
> ...


 
Das Problem , dass sie weicher wird , wenn abgesenkt tritt auf wenn zuwenig Druck in der Reboundkartusche gefahren wird. 
Hier sollte man aus mehreren Gründen nicht zuwenig fahren; zum einen wird Cavitation des Öls vermieden, zum Anderen wirkt dieser Druck eben zunehmend bei abgesenkter Gabel und verhindert, dass Sie im abgesenkten Modus weicher wird. Wählt man diesen Druck allerdings zu hoch funktioniert die Absenkung nicht mehr richtig, da die Kraftrichtung gegen das Absenkventil in der linken TA-Kartusche arbeitet. Also soviel wie mögl. sowenig wie nötig (SR gibt max. Druck meines Wissens um die 5.5 Bar an)
Ich fahr oft halb abgesenkt oder auch ganz wenns mal steil hoch geht und das ohne, dass die Gabel weicher würde; ist halt eine Setup-Frage. 
Mag sein, dass du andere Erfahrungen gemacht hast, bei mir klappts wie gesagt völlig problemlos. 
Uturn ist brauchbar in Bikeregionen mit langen Anstiegen und Abfahrten brauchbar aber in einer Gegend (wo ich wohne ) mit kurzen Anstiegen unpraktikabel.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2011)

^^


----------



## veraono (3. Juni 2011)

Du hast völlig recht,  der Druck steigt in der re. Kartusche nur durch die Volumenverdrängung der Kolbenstange was aber durchaus einen Einfluss auf die Gesamtfederrate hat (insbesondere, da die rechte Kartusche im abgesenkten Zustand ja "Vorgespannt" ist). Einfach mal 10ml mehr Öl in die re. Kartusche rein machen , dann merkt man deutl. wie die Gesamtfederrate der Gabel progressiver wird. 
Will mich aber nicht in theoretischen Diskussionen verstricken, das Beschriebene sind MEINE persönlichen ERFAHRUNGEN,  ich bin der Meinung das man mit Setup-Optimierung das o.g. Problem in der Griff bekommt und bin mit der Funktion (wohlgemerkt der Absenkung) so wie ist sehr zufrieden. Aber wers nicht glaubt oder andere Erfahrungen macht hat ja genügend andere Systeme zur Auswahl.
Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2011)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Juni 2011)

Seit gestern Abend ist die Durolux TDA eingebaut. 
Mein erster Eindruck, ohne einen Meter gefahren zu sein:
Mit meiner NS-Bikes Nabe funktioniert das Quick-Lock_System perfekt. Mit einer DT Swiss FR funktioniert es mies. Es kommt also auf die Nabe an. Die Einfädelhilfe für die Nabe gefällt mir.
Die Gabel ist äußerst stark gedämpft. Ob die Zugstufe ganz drin oder draußen ist, macht praktisch keinen Unterschied. Die Werkseinstellung war oben rechts 5 Bar und unten links 3 Bar. Das gab 52 mm Sag bei meinen 80 kg. Ich habe dann mal oben 7 Bar eingefüllt, was allerdings kaum was änderte. Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 48 mm Sag. Ist aber m. E. so O.K.. Mal sehen, wieviel Ferdeweg sich nutzen lässt, und wie sie funzt, wenn sie eingefahren ist.

Bis jetzt muss ich sagen, für das Geld ein Top Produkt.

Hat jemand noch irgendwelche Tips, wie ich sie für den Anfang am Besten einstelle?


----------



## ingoshome (10. Juni 2011)

Also ich fand die Gabel (trotz meiner paar Gramm zu viel) krass überdämpft und habe mir
immer eingeredet, dass das (wegen meiner paar Gramm zu viel) schon iwie in Ordnung geht.

Dann habe ich das Ding mal dem LH zum "hübsch-servicen" gegeben - oi oi oi - DAS ist ok!

Leider verpenne ich immer wieder zu fragen, was er gemacht hat - am Trail denk ich an
ihn, danach denk nur an nächstes mal und .... was hast gemacht lieber Stefan?


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Juni 2011)

Wie dem Kenner aufgefallen sein dürfte, war die Einstellung, die ich in meinem letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe natürlich Nonsens. Ich ging von den Werksfülldrücken aus, die aber komplett daneben lagen. Ich habe jetzt unten ca. 5,5 Bar drin und oben ca. 25 psi. Jetzt fühlt es sich schon eher wie eine Federgabel an und der Sag ist jetzt auch einstellbar. Ist aber immer noch total überdämpft. Ich werde nächste Woche mal Gabelöl kaufen gehen. Warum macht man bei Suntour nicht gleich dünneres rein?
Hier im Thread wird gerne 2,5W empfohlen. Ich werde es mal testen. Dann kann ich gleich auf Ölschmierung umstellen.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2011)

^^


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Juni 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Um Motoröl unten reinzufüllen, muss man die Gabel ja nicht aufmachen.



Nicht? Ich habs Öl immer oben reingeschüttet.


----------



## rigger (10. Juni 2011)

Is ja eigentlich egal, kommt ja auch unten an sind ja geschlossenen Kartuschen drin.


----------



## GoldenerGott (11. Juni 2011)

Heute geht's nach Bad Dürkheim. Da gibt's genügend Testgelände 
Was ist eigentlich für ein Öl drin?
Ich habe hier noch 5W von Spectro, 10W von elf und ein Gemisch aus 5W Motorex und dem 10W von elf, das mir mal bei einer MZ AM3 sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat. Wenn 2,5W für den Fahrbetrieb eh zu dünn wären, kann ich mir das Öl kaufen sparen. Hab ja sonst alles mögliche da. Und ob ich den UNterschied zwischen Putoline 5W und dem Spectro 5W aus dem Motorradshop herausfahren kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Da wird mich nämlich vorher der 130 mm Hinterbau an meinem Fusion einbremsen.


----------



## CrossX (11. Juni 2011)

Also ich fahr meine Gabel mit normalem 5er Öl. Wenn die Gabel ordentlich warm ist passt die Zugstufe mM nach ziemlich gut. 
Gestern im Bikepark wieder ausgiebig getestet. Und wenn man weiß wie man mit der unzureichenden Druckstufe umgehen muss, läuft die Gabel richtig gut.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2011)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Also ich fand die Gabel (trotz meiner paar Gramm zu viel) krass überdämpft und habe mir
> immer eingeredet, dass das (wegen meiner paar Gramm zu viel) schon iwie in Ordnung geht.
> 
> Dann habe ich das Ding mal dem LH zum "hübsch-servicen" gegeben - oi oi oi - DAS ist ok!
> ...



Viele abscheuliche Dinge die man nur mit Gummihandschuhen tut. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (12. Juni 2011)

Also, ich war dann gestern mit 3 Kumpels in Neustadt a.d.W.
Perfektes Terrain für einen Endurogabeltest. Und was soll ich sagen. Ich bin von der Gabel begeistert, so wie sie ist. Ich fahre in der Hauptkammer knapp über 60 psi (bisschen weniger als 4,5 bar) und in der oberen Kammer 50 psi (3,5 bar). Zugstufe in mittlerer Stellung. Passt für mich perfekt. 158 mm Federweg ausgenutzt an den letzten überdroppten 1,5 m Treppenabsätzen, sonst im Gerümpel 5 mm weniger. Was will ich mehr. Ich habe ja hinten nur 130 mm Federweg. Die waren ganz klar der begrenzende Faktor. Die Gabel könnte schneller. So kann ich mir jedenfalls alle Tuningmaßnahmen sparen. Sie spricht im Vergleich zu ner Stahlfeder MZ nicht ganz so sensibel an, aber ich denk mal für ne Luftgabel absolut top. Die Federwegverstellung ist auch absolut endgeil. In den Geschwindigkeitsbereichen, die mir mit diesem Bike möglich sind, hatte ich auch nicht das Gefühl, dass die Gabel unterdämpft wirkt.

Nach den Lobeshymnen nun etwas Kritik. 

Die Buchsen sind quasi im Neuzustand schon leicht ausgeschlagen. Das könnte besser sein. Solange es nicht viel schlimmer wird, ist es aber akzeptabel. Beim Fahren merkt man noch nichts. Im direkten Vergleich zu ner 36 VAN, ner 66 und ner Totem sammelt sie jede Menge Sand auf. Hoffentlich taugen die Abstreifer was. Ich hatte zweimal den Eindruck,  dass auch die Gabel dämpfungstechnisch am Ende ist. Da bin ich aber auf dem Bike schon fast über meine Verhältnisse schnell gefahren und machen wir us nichts vor, meine Kumpels haben mich stehen lassen mit Torque, SX Trail und Froggy, alles komplett stahlgefedert. Mit dem Stinky konnte ich sonst immer folgen. das liegt aber sicher am schmalbrüstigen Hinterbau meines Raid. Für viel Drop-Action ist die Gabel eher weniger geeignet, da man schon das Gefühl hat, sie rauscht super schnell durch den kompletten Fderweg, um dann erst auf den letzten 15 mm progressiv zu werden. Aber das wissen wir ja bereits. Wenn man sich drauf einstellt, ist es eigentlich auch kein Problem.


Und letztlich ging mein Plan voll auf, aus meinem alten 2004'er All Mountain Fusion Raid ein 2011'er Trailbike zu machen. Fährt sich absolut geil. 2000 EUR gespart füre ein neues Bike. Jetzt muss ich nicht mehr mein Stinky den Berg hochquälen, wenn ich mal ne Pfalztour fahren will, obwohl das Stinky natürlich deutlich suveräner liegt, wenn's bergab geht.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2011)

^^


----------



## Stoffelpautz (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

jemand  einer RCA ?


Stoffel


----------



## Stoffelpautz (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch noch ne alt RCA zum verkaufen???

Stoffel


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte gerne mal eine Kaufberatung.
welche Durolux bietet denn das beste Potential für Enduro und Freeride Touren / Strecken und lässt sich einfach tunen ?
Was darf die kosten und kann man unbedenklich im Internet bestellen, oder sollte man bei einem Händler vorort kaufen falls Garantiefälle anstehen, Buchsenspiel usw ?
Wie anfällig sind die Gabeln ? muss man viel Geld investieren um sie brauchbar zu machen, oder sind die outofbox Einsatzbereit ? 

Vielen Dank im voraus 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## rigger (27. Juli 2011)

hi ich hab einfach öl in die stzandrohre gefüllt zum schmieren und die anstreifringe oben mit judy butter eingeschmiert, läuft bisher gut, PDS hat se auch gut weggesteckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

^^


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

mh, dann doch wohl eher eine gebrauchte Totem ?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

^^


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. Juli 2011)

Ich finde mein TAD immer noch super für das Geld. Ne Freeride-Gabel ist es aber eher nicht. Ich würde sagen All Mountain bis Enduro. Über die Dämpfung kann ich übrigens nichts negatives sagen. Besser als meine alte Z1 ist sie allemal und für DH und fette FR-Aktionen ist ne Totem Coil bestimmt besser. Aus dem Lager kommt ja auch die Hauptkritik an der Dämpfung.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Juli 2011)

Jo, die RC2 wird bei erster Gelegenheit vorbestellt...

MfG
Stefan


----------



## -Soulride- (3. August 2011)

Weiß schon wer ob sich die RC2-Dämpfung in die RCA nachrüsten lässt? Gibts vielleicht sogar schon nen Preis für die Kartusche?


----------



## elmerfudd (8. August 2011)

Sers, ich bräuchte relativ schnell für meine Lux das teil vom linken oberen Gabelholm, das für die Federwegsverstellung ( genau das kleine scheiß Plastikkäpple, das immer dann wenn mans braucht,net funzt).
Wer kann mir sagen wer sowas auf Lager rumfliegen hat, oder wer würde es mir verkaufen? Ich hab schon ziemlich viele Händler durch, und der Urlaub rückt immer näher.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. August 2011)

^^


----------



## elmerfudd (8. August 2011)

Aus was, Leberkäs`.Ich bin  Metzger.


----------



## veraono (8. August 2011)

Ich würd eher harte Salami nehmen, oder natürlich Knochen.

Aber schreib doch mal was genau nicht funktioniert, ist die Kappe der Federwegsverstellungsansteuerung tatsächlich gebrochen?
Ich hatte eine Zeitlang, um die Lenkerbedienung wegzulassen, einen Gummifuß mit entsprechenem Durchmesser und (selbstgebohrtem)kleinem Loch in der Mitte montiert, hat auch funktioniert. 

Du kannst zur Not auch ganz ohne Kappe fahren, Federwegsverstellung wird dann halt etwas schmerzhaft für den Finger wegen der geringen Oberfläche des Betätigungsstiftes unter der Plastikkappe. Der Urlaub ist dadurch aber sicher nicht in Gefahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. August 2011)

Ich hab die Plastikkappe daheim noch rumliegen. Kannst für nen 10er plus Versand haben. Schick mir ne PN, wenn Du Interesse hast.


----------



## BommelMaster (20. August 2011)

hey,

kann mir wer bestätigen, ob die durolux in der 1,5" version beim bremsen gerne knackt?
hab da so ein lästiges knacken beim harten bremsen. und weiß nicht obs vom steuersatz oder von der gabel kommt.
hab den steuersatz schon komplett eingeschmiert, knacken is noch da


mein tuning mit luftkammer-resetup und kompletten dämpfungsumbau übrigens bereits im einsatz und funktioniert sehr gut. hab alles raus was unötig war, auch das Q-loc.
die gabel hat jetzt ein nackt gewicht von 2250g und das bei vollen nutzbaren 180mm federweg, einer zugstufen und lowspeedComp. einstellung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. August 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hab alles raus was unötig war, auch das Q-loc.



Kannst Du das mal beschreiben?


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2011)

ja,

ku-lock raus!

mfG


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2011)

mh gut, wenn du nicht online bist, macht das ja kein spass.

also das ganze qloc schnellspann gedöns raus. übrig bleibt die achse. die rechts so eine geriffelte kontaktfläche hat. das bleibt alles. rechts bleibt noch eine 6er inbus aufnahme.

links dann in die achse ein 15*1mm gewinde geschnitten und eine passende gegenkappe die das ganze klemmt gedreht.
zum festschrauben braucht man dann nur noch die topkappe anziehen. das wars.

leider ist keine radiale verspannung möglich - wie die jungs von suntour aber mal auf der euro bike gesagt haben - ist das auch nicht notwendig von der steifigkeit.

man könnte auch die endkappe links so drehen, dass man sie ins ausfallende reinklemmt, also die achse etwas kürzen um paar mm, die topkappe ein paar mm mit 20,1mm durchmesser drehen, und diese fest im loch stecken lassen. dann braucht man nur noc heinen 6er inbus, und kann die achse in einem rausnehmen, ohne dass man endkappe und achse rausnehmen und somit 2 teile in der hand hat


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. August 2011)

Hm, ich bin prinzipiell auch kein Freund von Schnellspannern - zu viele und zu viele bewegliche Teile sind nie gut.

Beim alten Casting, dass ich beim meiner alten Lux hatt, war die Achse radial geklemmt, was wie Gabel sicher noch mal ein Stück steifer macht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, deine Hauptmotivation war das Gewicht, oder? Grundsätzlich finde ich die QLock schön gelöst. Das ist auf jeden Fall eleganter wie bei RS, finde ich. Da ich jemand bin, der sein VR immer nur zum Reifenwechsel ausbaut, hatte ich die Achse im letzten Jahr bisher nur 3x auf. Meine Befürchtung ist, dass das ganze irgendwann man so zugeschlammt wird, dass sich diese Gegenkappe irgendwie festsetzt - aber mal schauen.

Hast Du als Ausgangsbasis für dein Dämpfertunig eine TAD- oder eine RCA-Dämpferkartusche genommen?


----------



## CrossX (21. August 2011)

Ich wäre glücklich wenn ich Q-loc hätte. Muss mein Vorderrad ständig zum Transport ausbauen. Da ist es nervig wenn man immer Werkzeug braucht, zumal das andauernde rein und rausgeschraube sicher auch nicht gut für das Gewinde ist. Aber Nachrüsten geht ja leider nicht.


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2011)

bin heute die getunete durolux in bischofsmais gefahren - total geil. steifigkeit super. kein abtauchen, sehr sensibel.

werde die tage fotos vom kompletten umbau posten.

für den normalen verbraucher ist es den aufwand sicher nicht wert. wer allerdings ne drehbank daheim hat - für den bietet die durolux ne ideale basis!

bin sehr begeistert


----------



## Ripgid (21. August 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> werde die tage fotos vom kompletten umbau posten.
> 
> für den normalen verbraucher ist es den aufwand sicher nicht wert. wer allerdings ne drehbank daheim hat - für den bietet die durolux ne ideale basis!
> 
> bin sehr begeistert



gerne, immer her damit.. dann werd ich meine in kürze auch mal umbauen, das Hardtail steht eh zur zeit da kindshock und hintere bremse aus umtausch mal wieder auf sich warten lassen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2011)

poa leut - grad is der groschen gefallen. was die absenkung angeht. und bei der durolux natürlich wieder super zu lösen ist - also ideale voraussetzungen.

als erstes: ich hasse lenkerhebel.

als zweites: ohne lenker hebel bei der durolux isses halt blöd. weil man zum rausfahren immer absteigen muss oder umstöndlich mit einer hand an der krone einen wheelie fahren muss

jetz hab ich wieder gebastelt. 
eine dämpfung in der luftfederkartusche.
es funktioniert einfach in dem sich eine maßhaltige scheibe in einem ölbald beweg. als ölvolumen hab ich den oberen freien platz der topkappe benutzt. das ist ausreichent. da kein volumen verdrängt wird ist kein volumen ausgleich notwendig.
das ganze ist noch ein prototyp. und es funktioniert unterschiedlich, je nach gefahrenem luftdruck. mit einer "zugstufen" einstellung könnte man dann einstellen wie lange es dauert, bis die absenkung fest ist.

noch muss ich basteln, dass es für meinen druck ausreichend langsam geht. bei ca 7 bar druck funzt es aber schon ordentlich

drücken - hand an lenker - gabel beliebig weit einfedern - warten - fest

anders rum: drücken, hand auf lenker, wheelie fahren - fest


----------



## BommelMaster (22. August 2011)

nochmal zur verdeutlichung:
die feststellung reagiert zeitverzögert durch die dämpfung. somit kann man mit beiden händen am lenker, ohne lenker hebel absenken und wieder zurück auf vollen FW


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2011)

grrr jetz hab ich lang und breit gecshrieben, was ich an der gabel gemacht ha, und beim bilder einfügen stürzt mir das ding ab

kurz:

dämpfung komplett neu
luftkarutsche umgeändert


----------



## slash-sash (23. August 2011)

Deine Idee in Ehren, Aber so ganz verstanden habe ich das noch nicht, was du dir da ausgedacht hast.
Du schreibst, dass man ohne den Lenkerhebel und ohne die Hände vom Lenker zu nehmen die Gabel absenken kann. Aber in deinem Video betätigst du deine Absenkkappe. Was stimmt den nun? Bzw., wenn du die Absenkkappe drückst, wo ist der Vorteil ohne Lenkerhebel.
Ich mag übrigens Lenkerhebel; es sit so herrlich praktisch und schnell


----------



## BommelMaster (23. August 2011)

is das so schwer zu verstehen?

bisher war es nötig, mit der hand an der krone die gabel abzusenken - das is jetz nimmer notwendig

lenkerhebel kann man mögen oder nicht. ich persönlich finde sie störend, zusatzgewicht und absolut nicht notwendig. deshalb für mich keine option - muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## slash-sash (24. August 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> is das so schwer zu verstehen?
> 
> bisher war es nötig, mit der hand an der krone die gabel abzusenken - das is jetz nimmer notwendig
> 
> lenkerhebel kann man mögen oder nicht. ich persönlich finde sie störend, zusatzgewicht und absolut nicht notwendig. deshalb für mich keine option - muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden



Für mich schon. Du schreibst ja, dass man jetzt nicht mehr die hand an der krone haben muß, um abzusenken. Im Video tust du das aber. Das meinte ich mit nicht-verstehen.
Vertseht der Rest hier das? Oder bin ich der einzige Dumme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (24. August 2011)

der Zeitaufwand an der Gabelkrone ist entscheidend, nicht das man da Auslösen muss, denke mal das ist, was Bommel Master meint.
Also net so kleinbürgerlich darauf rumreiten


----------



## mhedder (24. August 2011)

Hab selbst keine Lux, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe ist der große Unterschied, dass man im Normal fall ZEITGLEICH den Betätiger an der Gabelkrone drücken muss und die Gabel komprimieren muss.
-> man hat nur eine Hand am Lenker

Bei Bommemasters Lösung dreht man kurz an dem Betätiger und hat anschließend x Sekunden Zeit bis die Mechanik der Absenkung wieder dicht macht. Man muss NICHT ZEITGLEICH den Betätiger Drücken und den Absenkvorgang durchführen.
-> man kann mit beiden Händen am Lenker agieren

Ich hoffe, ich hab jetzt nicht noch mehr Verwirrung gestiftet... 

Gruß Marc

P.S.: So eine Lösung hätte ich mir vor fast 10 Jahren schon für meine Manitou Black mit IT gewünscht.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2011)

bingo und bingo an die zwei vor mir

für die absenkung selber hast du beide hände am lenker. auslösen muss man natürlich noch mit der hand an der krone, weil ich ja keine lenkerhebel mag 

habs jetz noch bissl umgeändert, mit einem shim, der in die richtung nach unten mehr öl durchlässt, und das auslösen somit leichter geht. und beim zurückfahren dann dicht macht, dass genug zeit vorhanden ist, um gemütlich die hand an den lenker zu legen und abzusenken.

eine einstellung, wie lange man zeit hat, ist auch schon gedanklich fertig und wird die tage realisiert.

dann hab ich einen knopf, der leicht zu drücken ist, und den ich mit inbus voreinstellen kann, wie lang ich zeit für die absenkung hab.


----------



## esmirald_h (24. August 2011)

Welches Gabeloel hast Du benutzt blau oder braun? 



BommelMaster schrieb:


> grrr jetz hab ich lang und breit gecshrieben, was ich an der gabel gemacht ha, und beim bilder einfügen stürzt mir das ding ab
> 
> kurz:
> 
> ...


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2011)

das blaue(motoröl) für die dämpfung
das braune für das casting zur schmierung, dadurch, weil es so schön schäumt wenn man es schüttelt kommt immer was davon zur schmierung an die buchsen.


----------



## slash-sash (24. August 2011)

Ich will nicht kleinlich sein, im Gegenteil. Ich finde es super, wenn die Gabel getunt wird. Denn ich mag kein Fox, kein U-Turn und sehe nicht ein Tester für die unausgereiften Produkte der überteuerten Biketeile zu sein. Deshalb habe ich ja ne Durolux.
Mich hat das System an sich interesseirt und leider, bis gerade eben, nicht verstanden. Jetzt glaube ich aber schon. Dank euch.


----------



## scott-bussi (24. August 2011)

Wär interessant neben den umgebauten Teilen mal die originalen Kartuschen zu sehen.


----------



## BommelMaster (24. August 2011)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich will nicht kleinlich sein, im Gegenteil. Ich finde es super, wenn die Gabel getunt wird. Denn ich mag kein Fox, kein U-Turn und sehe nicht ein Tester für die unausgereiften Produkte der überteuerten Biketeile zu sein. Deshalb habe ich ja ne Durolux.
> Mich hat das System an sich interesseirt und leider, bis gerade eben, nicht verstanden. Jetzt glaube ich aber schon. Dank euch.





kein thema!
also: normalerweise funktioniert die absenkung, indem der kolben aufgemacht wird, und den kannts du dann in der kartusche hin und herschieben, und eben wieder dicht machen indem du den hebel loslässt.

für diese stange, die den kolben abdichtet, hab ich jetzt eine dämpfung gebaut, dass die geschwindigkeit dieser "dichtstange" verlangsamt wird. dank dem eingebauten shim geht es in die "offen" richtung genauso leicht wie vorher, aber zurück dauert es ein paar sekunden, bis die dichtung schließt,

in der zeit kannst du locker die hände an den lenker tun und absenken - oder einen wheelie fahren dass sie ausfährt

und das ohne lenkerhebel und ist denk ich sogar noch einfacher zu bedienen. weil man nicht im richtigen augenblick auslassen muss


----------



## martin82 (8. September 2011)

serwus zusammen,
sorry für etwas off topic aber ich hab leider keine zeit mir das ganze thema durchzulesen. Wollte in meinem Canyon Tork mal eine andere und längere Gabel ausprobieren als die 36er Fox, (die jetzt mal einen Rundumservice braucht und im Winter immer wegsackt). Taugt die Kiste was ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SUNTOUR-DURO...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e8bf7b1b
Bei den 1000 verschiedenen Abkürzungen, Zugstufen und Druckstufen Technologien bei Suntour ists schon schwer die Übersicht zu haben.
Fahre gerne steile, technische und auch mal schnelle und ruppige Singletrails. An meiner Fox stört mich eigentlich nur das Wegsacken bei Kälte und der etwas steile Lenkwinkel mit 160mm FW.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## CrossX (8. September 2011)

Wegsacken tut die Durolux auch. Das ist eigentlich das größte Problem an der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2011)

Hat von euch einer schon mal die Führungsbuchsen an der Gabel wechseln lassen? Falls ja, welcher Händler macht das.

Ich hab schon gelesen, dass SR das komplette Casting tauscht, wenn es sich dabei um einen Garantiefall handelt. Bei mir ist es jedoch vermutlich der reguläre Verschleiss. Hat mit diesem Sachverhalt jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## muechele (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Dirk,
die Buchsen lassen sich wohl nicht einzeln tauschen du brauchst ein Austauschcasting. Ich würde es mal direkt über den Suntour Service probieren.
Gruss
Michael


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Muechele,

danke für die Info.

Dann werd ich da mal anrufen und berichten. Ich werd ja nicht der einzige sein, dessen Buchsen langsam den Geist aufgeben ...

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2011)

Wieso gibt es denn die Buchsen bei Gocycle einzeln, ich denke der aufwand für die ist zu groß und deshalb tauschen die gleich das ganze Casting aus, normaler weise müsste das doch gehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2011)

Wo bei gocycle hast Du das gefunden?

http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2059/lang/x/kw/Zubehoer_--_Ersatzteile/


----------



## rigger (12. Oktober 2011)

Sorry ich hab das mit den Staubdichtungen verwechselt...


----------



## muechele (12. Oktober 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo Muechele,
> 
> danke für die Info.
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch minimalst Spiel an den Buchsen, aber stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, Funktion ist einwandfrei - wenn sich das nicht anders entwickelt, dann wird da auch nichts getauscht.
Ja schreib mal ob und was das Austauschcasting gekostet hat - würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruss
Michael

P.S. Hab jetz auf Anhieb au keine einzelnen Buchsen gefunden - wie gesagt ich glaub net dass sich die einzeln tauschen lassen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mittlerweile mit SR Europe und dannach mit einem auf der SR-Homepage genannten SR-Händler telefoniert.

Von SR habe ich erfahren, dass es keine Tauschbuchsen gibt, da sich das nicht rechnet, zu tauschen. 

Danach habe ich von dem SR-Händler den Preis von EUR 89,95 für ein Casting (Tauchrohreinheit im SR-Jargon) genannt bekommen.

Ich werde meine Lux noch das Spätjahr über fahren und dann im Winter ein neues Casting bestellen. Der Preis ist i.O., für mich.

Jetzt werde ich erst mal wieder die RCA-Kartusche ausbauen und die normale Dämpferkartusche aus der TAD wieder fahren und dazu gleichzeitig auf Ölschmierung umstellen. Muss nur noch schauen, ob ich geeignetes Öl daheim rumstehen hab. Kann ich da auch normales Motoren Öl 10W40 reinkippen? Dämpferöl hab ich zwar daheim aber das hat sicher keine so gute Schmiereigenschaft.


----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ... von dem SR-Händler den Preis von EUR 89,95 für ein Casting (Tauchrohreinheit im SR-Jargon) genannt bekommen.
> ... Muss nur noch schauen, ob ich geeignetes Öl daheim rumstehen hab. Kann ich da auch normales Motoren Öl 10W40 reinkippen?


 
Preis fürs Casting find ich fair 

10W40 geht aus eigener Erfahrung hervorragend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (12. Oktober 2011)

muechele schrieb:


> Ich habe auch minimalst Spiel an den Buchsen, aber stört mich ehrlich gesagt nicht, Funktion ist einwandfrei - wenn sich das nicht anders entwickelt, dann wird da auch nichts getauscht.
> Gruss
> Michael



Meine erste Lux hat auch nach 1,5 Jahren schinden und nicht pflegen leichtes! Spiel.
Find ich ebenso nicht schlimm und wird derzeit auch nicht schlimmer.

Die RCA ist 1 Jahr alt und hat kein Spiel ......gut die wird auch gepflegt und sauber gemacht nach dem Fahren.

Meine 60KM "alte" Sector hat schon Lagerspiel....aber da ist es OK ....ist ja kein Billig-Hersteller 

Für den Preis für ein neues Casting bekommst bei anderen Herstellern gerade mal den Jahres-Service.

Also was soll ich mir da Gedanken über ausgeschlagene Buchsen machen 


Und ich fahr auch mit 10W40 Motoröl im Casting....wirst einen deutlichen Unterschied merken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2011)

So, heute war Bastelabend.

Und ich hab wieder was dazu gelernt.

Zuerst hat alles geklappt, wie geplant. Dämpferseite unten den roten Drehknopf abgezogen, mit einem dicken Inbus die Schraube ab und dann oben mit einer 27er Nuss die Kartusche rausgeschraubt.

Andere Seite unten mit einem 13er die Mutter runtergeschraubt und dann oben ebenfalls mit der Nuss die Kartusche losschrauben wollen.

Aber siehe da, nachdem ich 3/4 des Gewindes rausgedreht hatte, hat es plötzlich gezischt und die Gabel ist in sich zusammengesackt.

Hä?!?! 

Weitergedreht und dann hatte ich nur einen Deckel in der Hand. Was ist das denn????

Durch meine TAD hatte ich eigentlich erwartet, dass ich jetzt eine Kartusche auf der Federseite rausschrauben kann. Aber dass das so gelöst ist, irritiert mich doch etwas. Zumal ich jetzt auch weiß, woher das Losbrechmoment beim Einfedern kommt, dass sich jedesmal anfühlt, wie wenn die Gabel eine Dichtung überwinden muss. Denn genau so ist es auch. Im Inneren ist ein Trennstück drin, dass die Luftkammer nach unten variabel schließt.

Ich hab da oben jetzt auch etwas Öl reingekippt, aber nach dem Zusammenbauen war das Losbrechmoment immer noch da. Ich hab das zwar nie beim Fahren sondern immer nur im Stand gespürt, aber von anderen Gabeln bin ich auch im Stand ein seidenweiches Ansprechen gewöhnt. Das bietet meine RCA auch nach dem Service nicht. 

...


----------



## project529 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das wird sie auch nie. Ist eben keine Coil Federgabel und wie du ja schon richtig bemerkt hast, muss der Kolben in der Luftkammer beim Einfedern mitwandern, was zusätzliche Reibung erzeugt. Dass die Gabel in sich zusammensackt wenn die Luft entweicht ist völlig normal... deshalb lässt man die Luft eigentlich auch vor dem Aufschrauben ab.  Wieso sollte auf der Federseite noch eine Kartusche sein? Die RCA hat ja keine Absenkfunktion.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Oktober 2011)

project529 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte auf der Federseite noch eine Kartusche sein? Die RCA hat ja keine Absenkfunktion.



weil SR nur mit Kartuschen arbeitet.
Leichter für den Service und hat bestimmt auch was mit Patentrechten anderer Hersteller zu tun.
Im neuen Katalog ist alles beschrieben und meine RCA hat auch 2 Kartuschen drin.

PS: der Durolux Dämpfer soll ja jetzt endlich im Januar kommen.....laut Hausmesseauskunft.....Preis um die 299,-......Gerüchteküche!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Oktober 2011)

89,95 = dafür krieg ich für ne RS Boxxer 32mm Buchsen. Ohne Einbau versteht sich


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2011)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> ...



Du hast in deiner RCA eine Luftfederkartusche drin????

Ich glaub, das muss uns SR-Suntour auflösen. Kannst Du bitte dazu beitragen, dass die Verwirrung etwas aufgelöst wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## project529 (16. Oktober 2011)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> weil SR nur mit Kartuschen arbeitet.
> Leichter für den Service und hat bestimmt auch was mit Patentrechten anderer Hersteller zu tun.
> Im neuen Katalog ist alles beschrieben und meine RCA hat auch 2 Kartuschen drin.



Was redest du denn da?
Die Durolux RCA hat auf der "Federseite" unterhalb der Positiv-Luftkammer lediglich eine Kolbenstange mit 2 Negativ-Federn zur Vorspannung des darüberliegenden schwimmenden Dichtungskolbens.
Für mich ist das keine Kartusche... und wenn deine RCA da zwei Kartuschen drin haben sollte, dann ist das jedenfalls nicht original.

Es gibt eine Dämpfungskartusche mit Compression und Rebound - das wars.


----------



## Kistenbiker (16. Oktober 2011)

Evtl. hilft das ja weiter.

http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_public/tuningbase/downloadarea/explosions/SF10DUROLUX%20RCA%2020QLC-TS.pdf

Sorry hatte meine TAD offen nicht die RCA .....mein Fehler


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Oktober 2011)

Was kann ich mit dem schwimmenden Dichtungskolben vorspannen? Kann ich da evtl. etwas dahingehend verbessern, dass die Gabel besser anspricht?

Ich habe mal etwas (vielleicht 5-10ml) 10W40 in die Federseite oben reingekoppt. Soll ich das mal lieber wieder rausholen und was anderes, z.b. Dämpferöl reinkippen, weil das nicht aufschäumen sollte oder sind die max. 10ml da drin nicht kontraproduktiv?

Die Gabel ist bisher noch nicht wieder eingebaut, da das Rad momentan komplett demontiert ist, wegen Spätjahrservice und anderen Wehwehchen. Also noch könnte ich basteln.

Bitte um Meinungen.


----------



## project529 (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du Öl oben in die Luftkammer reinkippst, dann trägt das zu einer höheren Endprogression bei, da du das Volumen der Luftkammer verkleinerst und somit massiven Einfluss auf die Kennlinie nimmst!
5-10ml Schaden aber bestimmt nicht.
Ich habe sogar noch etwas Mehr 5W40 drin, und im Casting auch noch mal 10-15ml auf beiden Seiten zur Schmierung... aber dieses Losbrechmoment, das du beim zusammendrücken spürst, bekommst du damit nicht weg.
Das ist ja auch eigentlich völlig egal, da du auf dem Rad sowieso in der Sag-Position sitzt - und solange die Gabel mit deinem Gewicht auf dem Bike super arbeitet ist doch der "Parkplatztest" eine reine Milchmädchenrechnung.

Zum schäumenden Öl kann ich gerade leider keine Auskunft geben, ich habe meine Durolux bisher selbst noch nicht in Fahrt testen können (Rahmen fehlt noch), aber empfohlen wird dafür ein möglichst schweres Gabelöl.
Wenn du also ein Gabelöl mit geringer Viskosität hast, irgendwas alá 30wt oder sogar 80wt, dann nur rein damit... damit bist du was das Schäumen angeht auf der sicheren Seite. Wie gesagt, wird das allerdings weniger Einfluss auf das Losbrechmoment haben, sondern viel mehr auf das allgemeine Verhalten der Gabel.


----------



## ur-anus (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd meine durolux im winter auch einschicken. Das buchsenspiel war schon vonanfang an recht stark und langsam nervts mich irgendwie. 
Einschicken bedeutet aber auch: 6-8 wochen revelation fahren...
oder kann mir jemand mut machen und berichten, dass die gabel schon nach 2 wochen wieder zurückgekommen ist?


----------



## project529 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ehhm neues Casting kaufen...?
Das sollte ja wohl innerhalb einer Woche den Weg zu dir finden 
Was meinst du mit "von Anfang an"? Bei mir ist gar kein Buchsenspiel zu spÃ¼ren.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was kann ich mit dem schwimmenden  Dichtungskolben vorspannen? Kann ich da evtl. etwas dahingehend  verbessern, dass die Gabel besser anspricht?



Der Dichtungskolben ist dazu da, die Positivluftkammer von dem restlichen, darunterliegenden Teil der Gabel luftdicht abzuschlieÃen... du spannst mit dem Druck in der Luftkammer die (Negativ)Stahlfedern vor.
Beim Komprimieren der Gabel wird der Kolben natÃ¼rlich innerhalb des Standrohrs nach oben gedrÃ¼ckt und der Luftdruck (der ja die eigentliche Stahlfeder ersetzt), sorgt -in Kombination mit dem ReboundDÃ¤mpfer- dafÃ¼r, dass die Gabel wieder entsprechend ausfedert. Da der Kolben allerdings Luftdicht verschlieÃen muss, sodass kein Druck aus der Positivkammer entweichen kann, entsteht dort logischerweise eine gewisse Reibung (in diesem Falle lieber zu viel als zu wenig).
Da hier vermutlich nicht auf irgendwelche super gleitfÃ¤higen Materialien gesetzt wurde, ist an diesem Widerstand leider nichts zu machen... wobei... es gab doch mal dieses Zeug von der Lotusblume mit dem Ã¼berirdischen Abperleffekt? ^^
1 Tropfen 200 â¬ oder so


----------



## veraono (18. Oktober 2011)

Warum willst du sie denn überhaupt einschicken? 
Casting bestellen und umbauen, ist wirklich für jeden machbar. 

Wenns auf Garantie gehen soll ists natürlich nicht ganz so einfach aber ich würd trotzdem einfach mal versuchen beim SR-Service anzurufen obs ohne Einschicken der gesamten Gabel geht ( sind in der Regel recht kulant). 
Falls du sie doch einschicken musst, bei mir hats vor 2 Jahren c.a. 2 Wochen gedauert bis die Gabel wg. eines defekten Castings wieder da war ( aber auch hier vorher mit SR-Service direkt telefonieren und nicht über Händler laufen lassen, ich habs damals auch direkt zu denen geschickt)


----------



## ur-anus (19. Oktober 2011)

ich hab die Gabel erst ein paar Monate und dachte das Buchsenspiel ist wohl der preis für eine güstige gut funktionierende Gabel. Jetzt weiss ich es geht auch anders. 2 Wochen klingen gut, aber wenn sich suntour darauf einlässt, dass ich ihnen mein casting schicke und dafür ein neues bekomme, wäre das natürlich die beste lösung.


----------



## veraono (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, einfach mal anrufen; und lass uns wissen wie ihr verblieben seid.


----------



## vecha (27. Oktober 2011)

Huhu  
Ich hab da mal ne Frage...bekomme jetzt am Freitag mein erstes eigenes Mtb ^^ 
Da ist ne Durolux dran...hab jetzt versucht mich hier einzulesen wie man das einstellen muss, aber blicke mal überaupt nicht durch :/ Gibt es nicht so eine Standarteinstellung? Wiege mit Ausrüstung vllt etwa 70 kilo, fahre im Bikepark und so hier daheim auf etwas wurzeligen Trails. 
Im Moment fahr ich leihweise das Rad meines Freundes...aber da federt die Gabel kaum, da ich zu leicht bin. Von daher bin ich schon froh wenns überhaupt mal federt 
Wär nett wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet ^^ 
Liebe Grüße 
Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

^^


----------



## vecha (28. Oktober 2011)

Hm ok...und gibts denn zu den Drücken die man da einstellen muss so ne ungefähre Angabe? Ich mein, ist mir schon klar, dass es immer vom eigenen Geschmack abhängt usw. aber so ne ungefähre Angabe vielleicht?


----------



## NoMütze (28. Oktober 2011)

~ungefähr 
TAD 160...
ich...nackich 90kg: links unten 5,0bar, rechts oben 3,5bar (für Tour, nyx BP)


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Oktober 2011)

^^


----------



## rigger (28. Oktober 2011)

ich hab dS problem das sich immer wieder die rechte kartusche los dreht, innen also wo man die compreasion einstellt. kann mann das irgwndwie unterbinden?


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. November 2011)

Servus Rigger, 

Du kannst die Kartusche komplett rausnehmen, das Gewinde mit ein wenig Loctite einstreichen und dann nochmal ordentlich anziehen. 

Gib einfach kurz Bescheid ob sich die Kartusche noch lockert.

Schönen Gruß 
Team SR SUNTOUR


----------



## rigger (2. November 2011)

ok danke, muss mir dann nur noch loctite besorgen...


----------



## veraono (7. November 2011)

Hey, 
hat mir vielleicht jemand den Innendurchmesser der Dämpfungskartusche (oder den Durchmesser des Kolbens) parat? 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## BIKETIFF (7. November 2011)

@rigger: das mit der sich lösenden Kartusche scheint normal zu sein. 
Bei jeder Gabel die ich habe, hat sich die nach einem Weilchen gelöst. Anfangs waren die Gabeln aber auch maximal gefettet. Sauber machen und Loctite ran hat bei allen geholfen. Nimm aber nur mittelfestes... (Gabeln: 3x Axon, Durolux)


Da habe ich ne Frage:

Welches Öl wird denn nun standardmäßig bei Suntour verfüllt? Sowohl in der Durolux bzw. Axon.
Wieviel und welches Öl nehme ich zur Schmierung? 15ml 5w scheint sehr dünn, daher besser 10 oder gar 15w? 
Schreibt ihr bei SrS vor, welches Fett genommen werden soll?

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. November 2011)

Ich hab normale 5w-40 Motoröl ins Castin gekippt, richtiges Gabelöl hab ich nicht probiert...


----------



## slash-sash (7. November 2011)

Mag auch gehen. Ich bin nur der Meinung, es gibt nicht umsonst Öle, die zur Dämpfung da sind und Öle, die zur Schmierung da sind.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. November 2011)

Zum Schmieren hab ich mal - weil nix anderes da war - ein 10er Gabel/Dämpferöl reingekippt, und man merkt den Unterschied schon. Habs recht schnell wieder raus genommen.

Nehm nur Motorenöl 5w40 oder dicker.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. November 2011)

Er fragt doch oben ausdrücklich nach dem Öl für die Schmierung!
In die Kartusche gehört Dämpferöl, weil es dünner ist und weniger aufschäumt.In das Casting mache ich immer Motoröl, weil es die Führungsbuchsen und Dichtungen besser schmiert als Dämpferöl.
Dämpferöl je nach Geschmack und Gewicht 2,5er bis 10er, Motoröl 
ist ziemlich egal, da immer recht ähnlich in der Viskosität(dicker als das Dämpferöl).


----------



## veraono (8. November 2011)

Hoffe das Thema Schmierung ist nun (nach nun dem gefühlt 5. mal allein hier im Thread) geklärt. 

Wenn ich mich nochmal in eigener Sache zitieren darf: 



veraono schrieb:


> Hey,
> hat mir vielleicht jemand den Innendurchmesser der Dämpfungskartusche (oder den Durchmesser des Kolbens) parat?
> 
> Danke und Grüße


----------



## BIKETIFF (8. November 2011)

@veraono: es ging mir nur darum, eine endgültige aussage zu bekommen  SRS ist im Handbuch etwas verwirrend. zumindest bin ich es beim Lesen desselben. Mötoröl nehme ich mal nicht, der Umwelt zuliebe. Biodämpferöl in 5w (15ml) und schön Grease zwischen die Dichtung und ins Casting. Dämpferkartusche hat jetzt erstmal 5w genommen (75ml Axon, 80ml Durolux). beide Gabeln etwas unterdämpft - Zugstufe ist zu. Fühlt sich bei beiden Gabeln gut an, werde aber, sobald das Öl da ist, auf ein 7,5w wechseln, in der Hoffnung die Gabeln werden dann nicht ganz so weich.... 
Frage Fett und Standardöl habe ich noch nicht beantwortet bekommen...Denn in meinen Axons scheint (ohne Tuning von Srs) unterschiedliches Öl verwendet worden zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2011)

Standardmäßig wird Suntour wohl das empfohlende verwenden.
Mit Fett u. Dämpferöl im Casting wirst Du kein optimales Ergebnis bekommen.
Evtl. hilft aus Umweltgründen Salatöl


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2011)

Ich bilde mir ein, das SR kein Öl ins Casting kippen darf, da da RS ein Patent drauf hat. Macht ja sonst auch keiner. Fox und MZ fetten meines Wissen nach ja auch. Zumindest hab ich das mit dem Patent hier irgendwo auf den erste Seiten des Freds mal gelesen. Obs stimmt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dr4g0n (9. November 2011)

also in meiner 888 habe ich def. Öl im Casting


----------



## scott-bussi (9. November 2011)

Mag schon sein, das RS ein Patent auf Öl im Casting hat. Genau wie auf gelaserte Skalen für den Standrohren und O-Ringen mit denen man den Neagtivfederweg ablesen kann.

Wenn andere Hersteller dann andere Lösungen suchen, müssen die nicht besser oder genauso gut sein. 
Fett im Casting funktioniert def. nicht so gut wie Öl! Besonders jetzt wo es kälter wird. Da klebt das Fett regelrecht.
Auch Dämpferöl im Casting ist nur eine Notlösung (ich persönlich halte auch von den RS Wundermitteln wie Judy Butter und Red Rum gar nichts), seit ich einfaches Motoröl bei meiner Totem ins Casting gebe, spricht sie schön sensibel an. Ich mußte selbst einem Kumpel, der im Bike Shop arbeitet u. RS-Master-Händler ist, so seine Totem "tunen" und er war mehr als überrascht über das Ergebnis.


----------



## rigger (9. November 2011)

So siehts aus scotty!! 

Motoröl rein und gut!


----------



## Dr4g0n (9. November 2011)

man muss auch immer bedenken das dämpferöl nicht als schmiermittel gedacht ist im gegensatz zu motoröl was allerdings auch nicht die optimale lösung ist da diese auch erst ab einer gewissen temperatur optimal arbeitet allerdings ist dies immernoch eine bessere lösung

raus suppen sollte es natürlich nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2011)

^^


----------



## CrossX (10. November 2011)

Bringt die Umstellung auf 2,5er Gabelöl eigentlich auch was in Sachen Ansprechverhalten? Oder ist das nur für die Zugstufe wichtig? Ich hab das Gefühl das meine Gabel in letzter Zeit immer schlechter funktioniert, trotz regelmäßiger Wartung und genügend Öl.


----------



## scott-bussi (11. November 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> dazu müsste aber Suntour eine Dichtung einbauen.
> 
> Es suppt raus, und zwar wie blöd, wenn man das Fett an den Filzringen auch entfernt hat.
> Dann läuft das Öl in Strömen bis über die PM-Bremssockel.
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2011)

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. November 2011)

Müßten im Sanitärhandel oder im Baumarkt zu bekommen sein. Ich meine es sind 1 Zoll O-Ringe. Der Einbau ist recht einfach zu machen.


----------



## Speedskater (11. November 2011)

Hier gibts O-Ringe für jeden Geschmack.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. November 2011)

@scott-bussi
Was für O-Ringe sind das genau, die Du da eingesetzt hast?


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @scott-bussi
> Was für O-Ringe sind das genau, die Du da eingesetzt hast?



Steht 2 Posts weiter oben und ein Link zu möglichen O-Ringen steht einen Post darunter!

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, wo ich die her hatte. Zuerst hatte ich die auf die Standrohre gesteckt um den Negativfederweg besser ablesen zu können. Dann dachte ich mir die könnte man auch als Abstreifringe für das Öl nutzen. Hat recht gut funktioniert.
Einfach mal ausprobieren. Die Dinger kosten ja nicht viel.


----------



## rigger (12. November 2011)

wie hast du die denn under den Staubabstreifern aufs Tauchrohr drauf bekommen, die müssen doch relatof stramm sitzen??


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2011)

^^


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wie?
> Abstreifer und O-Ringe aufs Standrohr, Filzringe ins Casting, zusammenstecken.
> Hab ich mehrmals gemacht.
> Hat immer dicht gehalten (bis zum Castingtausch).
> ...


----------



## CrossX (12. November 2011)

Kann man die Staubabstreifer denn abziehen und erst nach dem Zusammenbau wieder auf das Casting schieben? Wusste ich auch nicht. 
Meine sifft auch ziemlich, ich glaube beim nächsten Ölwechsel werde ich das mal probieren. 
Verschlechtert so ein O-Ring nicht das Ansprechverhalten durch zusätzliche Reibung?


----------



## scott-bussi (12. November 2011)

Theoretisch verschlechtert sich das Ansprechverhalten. Da der O-Ring aber immer gut geschmiert wird, habe ich nichts festgestellt. 
Andererseits ohne bleibt der ganze Staub auf den Standrohren kleben und die Staub-Ölpampe verschmiert dir die Abstreifringe und zieht sich in die Gabel. 
Dadurch verschlechtert sich das Ansprechverhalten auch.

Einbau wie cxfahrer beschrieben hat.
Tauchrohre abziehen, Staubdichtungen aus dem Casting bauen, auf die Standrohre schieben, O-Ring auf die Standrohre schieben, Standrohre wieder in die Tauchrohre, (Motoröl, 10-20 ml ins Casting) O-ringe mit den Staubabstreifern nach unten schieben und die Staubabstreifer wieder vorsichtig montieren. Fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (19. November 2011)

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Durolux RCA: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=4285&pp=25&page=4 und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=4285&pp=25&page=5


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2011)

Magierer schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit der Durolux RCA: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=4285&pp=25&page=4 und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=4285&pp=25&page=5



Bin begeistert. 

Was wiegst Du und was ist die Feder der 66 für eine Härte?


----------



## Magierer (19. November 2011)

Danke .. 
Die Feder ist dunkelblau - Härte ist mir leider nicht bekannt und ich wiege mit Ausrüstung etwa 73 kg. 
Ach ja: Sag hat hab ich so ca. 4 cm.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. November 2011)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was für O-Ringe sind das genau, die Du da eingesetzt hast?





scott-bussi schrieb:


> Steht 2 Posts weiter oben und ein Link zu möglichen O-Ringen steht einen Post darunter!


Die Frage ist schon berechtigt. 1 Zoll (25,4 mm) ist der Innendurchmesser des O-Ringes, aber wie dick ist er? Habe hier in meinem Sortiment welche mit 1mm, 2 mm und sogar mit 3 mm Dicke. Also, welche hast du?
Und in der Bezugsquelle stehen auch mehrere Varianten drin.


----------



## elmerfudd (20. November 2011)

Hallo,
Hab ein problemchen mit meiner Lux.
Und zwar wollte ich heute Staubschutzdings und Ölabstreifring tauschen, dabei gleich mal das mit dem O-ring ausprobieren. Aber soweit bin ich net gekommen, ich hab unten und oben alles losgeschraubt, aber ich krieg auf der Tad Seite die Einheit unten nicht gelöst. Da schaut ja nur so`n Gewinde mit Überwurfmutter raus, die Mutti hab ich gelöst, und nu hängt die Einheit immer noch unten fest, wenn mir jemand das Geheimnis lüften könnte, wär ich Dankbar.


----------



## rigger (20. November 2011)

Mit nem gummihammer draufhauen, mach ich auch immer so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmerfudd (20. November 2011)

Danke, das ging ja schnell.

Hmm, das war jetzt dann doch zu einfach. Du meinst also, einfach das Gewinde mit mehr oder weniger sanfter Gewalt nach oben treiben.


----------



## bastl-axel (20. November 2011)

Genau! Die Schraube etwa 2 Umdrehungen lockern und dann draufschlagen.


----------



## rigger (20. November 2011)

Jupp.


----------



## scott-bussi (20. November 2011)

@bastl-axel
ich weiß es wirklich nicht mehr, was für O-Ringe es waren. Ich hatte die in meiner Werkzeugkiste liegen. Da ich die Gabel nicht mehr habe kann ich auch nicht nachgucken. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## elmerfudd (20. November 2011)

@ bastl-axel und rigger; Danke für die Hilfe, werde es demnächst nochmal versuchen. Dann kann ich auch sagen ob ein O-ring mit 33er Durchmesser  Funzt, war das naheliegendste an den 35er Standrohren das ich auf die schnelle bekommen hab. Aber hat Suntour nicht auch die Dichtungen der Aktuellen Gabeln überarbeitet( hab denk ich was drüber in nem Eurobike bericht gelesen) , die müßten dann ja auch gehen.


----------



## Dr4g0n (20. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/279tlg-Sorti...E_Autoteile&hash=item23157acfa4#ht_1948wt_864

wird sicher was passendes dabei sein

oder hier 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DICHTRINGSET...E_Autoteile&hash=item4cee2f6ae5#ht_3527wt_929


----------



## veraono (20. November 2011)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> .. Habe hier in meinem Sortiment welche mit 1mm, 2 mm und sogar mit 3 mm Dicke.


ist doch perfekt



elmerfudd schrieb:


> Ich hab 33mm und c.a. 3mm dicke genommen, funktioniert hervorragend und die Sauerei ist deutlich reduziert (wenn auch bei ruppigen Ausfahrten trotzdem noch offensichtlich).


----------



## elmerfudd (26. November 2011)

So, hab jetzt Dichtungen und Abstreifringe getauscht. Und bei der gelegenheit gleich mal die O-ringe mit reingebastelt. Waren welche aus dem Sanitärbedarf, 32er Durchmesser, 3mm Stärke. Funzt Perfekt, heute gute 20 Km gefahren und nur ein Film an den Standrohren, nix läuft
 runter. Hoffe das bleibt ne Zeitlang so. Und mit dem guten 5W40 von meinem Subaru is auch das Ansprechverhalten der Lux wieder Super


----------



## scott-bussi (26. November 2011)

Perfekt!


----------



## Schmiederich (6. Dezember 2011)

hallöchen
was nehmt ihr für dichtungen unten am casting, wenn ihr öl ins casting gefüllt habt?
o-ringe drücken sich platt u. gehen kaputt.
lg schmiederich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe unten nichts drin. Die Schrauben machen das bei mir dicht. Aber immer dran denken: Nach fest kommt ab


----------



## rigger (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch keine o-ringe drin uns es "schwitzt" nur ein wenig öl raus, man sollte nur ab und zu mal schauen ob die schrauben sich nicht gelockert haben oder gleich mit Schraubensicherung...


----------



## bastl-axel (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich nehme da Dichtringe aus Aluminium, gibt es auch aus Kupfer. Das sind die gleichen, wie für eine Ölablaßschraube am Auto oder Motorrad. Nur etwas kleiner. Bei meiner Gabel ist es ein 6 mm und ein 8 mm Dichtring. Bei anderen Gabeln sind es meistens zwei 8 mm Dichtringe. Gibt es beim Polo und Hein Gericke oder beim Auto- oder Motorradhändler.


----------



## Schmiederich (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Danke für die Infos


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich will in meiner RCA ohne TAD das Kammervolumen der Federseite reduzieren.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich das machen könnte? Mein Plan ist, oben einen Elastomer mit ca. 1cm Stärke reinzudrücken. In den Elastomer würde ich ein Loch rein machen, wegen dem Ventil im Deckel.

Dazu will ich Meinungen hören, ob das was bringen wird, und zum anderen hab ich noch keine Idee, wo ich so einen Gummipropfen herbekommen könnte.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2011)

^^


----------



## Lukas1991 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Sountour Gemeinde.
Ich verkaufe demnächst meine auf U-turn umgebaute Durolux.
Ich hab sie damals gebraucht gekauft.
So jetzt mein Problem, woran erkenne ich ob es ein 2008er oder 2009er baujahr ist.
Sobald ich sie ausgebaut hab kommt sie mit detailirter beschreibung in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2012)

Hab mir für meine RCA 160 jetzt eine TAD-Kartusche bestellt. Mir hat die Lösung mit der kleinen Stahlfeder für den Neg-Federweg und das Standrohr als Federkammer nicht richtig gefallen, da ich für mein Gewicht (~100 kilo mit Ausrüstung) viel Druck benötigt habe und dadurch der Übergang zwischen Stahlfeder und Luftkammer unharmonisch war (subjektiv - aber es stört mich).

Gibts da was, das ich beachten muss?


----------



## ingoshome (8. Januar 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Lass uns das hier diskutieren, ich bin auch gerade am umbauen, allerdings umgekehrt, von RCA 160 auf 120-160.



Hat nicht wer mal gesagt, dass das nicht geht!? Bei mir würde es eher ein Mix aus beiden werden ... geht auch darum, dass ich eine mit zu kurzem schaft hab.
Bei mir wird da aber noch eine Weil vergehen ... Berichte aber, wenn es neues bei Dir gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2012)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Hat nicht wer mal gesagt, dass das nicht geht!? Bei mir würde es eher ein Mix aus beiden werden ... geht auch darum, dass ich eine mit zu kurzem schaft hab.
> Bei mir wird da aber noch eine Weil vergehen ... Berichte aber, wenn es neues bei Dir gibt ...



Ich hab meine 160er mal auseinander gehabt. Das sah aus, wie beim meiner alten TAD, die ich nicht mehr habe.

Wenn die Kartusche da ist und ich alles auseinander habe, werd ich mal Bilder von beiden Systemen machen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Januar 2012)

octane1967 schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du die Luftkartusche der TAD samt Betätigungshebel.



Brauche den Hebel nicht. Ich warte, bis der Knopf der 2012er Modelle zum Nachrüsten erhältlich ist. Zum einen ändere ich den Federweg eigentlich eh nur beim anhalten (hoch - runter), zum anderen bin ich kein Freund von überladenen Lenkern. Bremsen, Schaltheben, Tacho, Sattelstützenremote, Gabelremote, Klingel, GPS, Lampe ... wo soll das noch hinführen.


----------



## ingoshome (8. Januar 2012)

Mit kräftigem Daumen kann man das ganze auch ohne Hebel oder Druckknopf und während der (langsamen!) Fahrt betätigen - einfacher ist natürlich Absenken.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Januar 2012)

Das ist halt immer die Frage, was alles sein muß. dein Lenker ist ja jetzt schon mehr als überladen. Aber irgendwie schließen sich auch so nen paar Dinge aus, oder?! GPS UND Lampe?! Siehst du was auf deinem GPS bei deinen Nachtfahrten? Oder hast du ne Leselampe dafür installiert  ?
Nee mal im Ernst. Also den Tacho habe ich mir schon lange abgewöhnt. Interessiert am langen Ende doch eh keinen, der MTB als Hobby betrachtet. Spaß ist doch, was du draus machst und nicht der Tacho "vorgibt"!
Ne Lampe hast du "nur" zu deinen Nachtfahrten dran, oder? Und da siehst du die Optik deines Lenkers eh nicht. 
Der Rest gehört leider dran. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, irgendwie ist es schon unlogisch, dass man 2 Hebel für 2 Komponenten zur Verstellung braucht, die aber beide das Gleiche bewirken. Warum gibt's da kein Adapterstück? DT Swiss hat das doch auch für ihre Dämpfer und Gabeln, oder nicht?
Wenn ich meine versenkbare Stütze habe, werde ich da glaube ich mal was tüffteln. Denn ich nutze die Absenkbarkeit wie einen Shcalthebel im Auto -> nämlich ständig! 
In meinen Augen ist jegliche Absenkbarkeit, die die Hand vom Lenker nehmen lässt, reiner Pfusch. U-Turn war zwar mal ganz nett und zur damaligen Zeit mit Sicherheit super. Aber mittlerweile gibt es sinnvollere Absenksysteme, die man vom Lenker aus betätigen kann. Somit sind die anderen Absenksysteme an den Gabeln m. M. nach Schnee von gestern.
Ich denke, es kommt auch drauf an, wo man wohnt. Wohne ich in den Alpen, muß also erst mal 2 Std. nur bergauf kurbeln; kein Thema. dann drehe ich kurz an der Gabel und hoch geht's.
Hier bei uns auf der Alb fand ich U-Turn mega nervig, so dass man es irgendwann nicht mehr benutzt.
Ist allerdings auch nur meine Meinung.
Ich fand im Übrigen rein von der Handhabung den 2012er Knopf auf der Eurobike nicht wirklich gut. Ziemlich realitätsfern.

@ Ingoshome
Da hast ja mal wieder ein geiles Bild geschossen (Foto des Tages)
Glückwunsch


----------



## Mountain77 (8. Januar 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Brauche den Hebel nicht. Ich warte, bis der Knopf der 2012er Modelle zum Nachrüsten erhältlich ist.



Das LV ist so gut ausbalanciert, dass ich die Absenkung nur selten brauche.
Ich hatte Langeweile und hab mir selbst nen Knopf gebastelt.  









Eine passend gepfeilte und geschliffene Aheadkappe, ein Spacer, eine Schraube, nen Stück Gummi als Dichtung und nen geindering von einem Ventil als Druckkopf. 
Sieht recht klobig aus, ist aber recht unauffällig und funktioniert besser als erwartet.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Januar 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Das LV ist so gut ausbalanciert, dass ich die Absenkung nur selten brauche.


Das hoffe ich bei meinem bestellten Fanes auch das erste  Mal in meinem Leben spüren zu können. Bis dato war ich immer gezwungen die Absenkung zu benutzen.



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Sieht recht klobig aus, ist aber recht unauffällig und funktioniert besser als erwartet.


Sieht doch super aus. Dafür, dass du keine Drehbank o.ä. hast ist es doch super. Hut ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2012)

Wann kommt eigentlich die neue Durolux raus? In der Bikebravo war zumindest schon genug Werbung dafür. Bin es irgendwie leid mit meiner Gabel und der fehlenden Druckstufe. Die Kiste sackt bei vernünftig eingesteltem SAG dermaßen weg, dass mein Bike aussieht als hätte ich ne 80mm SID-Gabel verbaut.
Außerdem ist die Geometrie bergab echt bescheiden wenn 120mm der Gabel einfach durchrauschen 

Wenn die neue auch nix taugt muss ich wohl echt tiefer in die Tasche greifen um nächste Saison was vernünftiges am Bike zu fahren. Ist im Moment echt der limitierende Faktor an meinem Rad.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2012)

^^


----------



## CrossX (8. Januar 2012)

Aber dann ist die Gabel ja bockhart. Ich finde die eh schon sehr unsensibel.
Wenn ich jetzt zwei Bar mehr reinmache, nutze ich ja nur noch einen geringen Teil des Federweges. Oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler?
Den genauen Druck hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber hab ziemlich genau 5cm SAG bei der 160mm Variante. 
Ich gebe zu das ich noch keine andere 160er Gabel als Vergleich gefahren bin, aber wenn das der Stand der Technik ist, bau ich mir wieder ne Coilgabel ein.


----------



## veraono (8. Januar 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte Langeweile und hab mir selbst nen Knopf gebastelt...


 
Top gelöst und umgesetzt mit schlichtesten Mitteln, wenn ich die Zeit und Muße finde wirds nachgebaut. 
Danke


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Januar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber dann ist die Gabel ja bockhart. Ich finde die eh schon sehr unsensibel.
> Wenn ich jetzt zwei Bar mehr reinmache, nutze ich ja nur noch einen geringen Teil des Federweges. Oder hab ich jetzt nen Denkfehler?
> Den genauen Druck hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber hab ziemlich genau 5cm SAG bei der 160mm Variante.
> Ich gebe zu das ich noch keine andere 160er Gabel als Vergleich gefahren bin, aber wenn das der Stand der Technik ist, bau ich mir wieder ne Coilgabel ein.


Wenn du bei der 160er 5cm Sag fährst, 11cm Restfederweg, finde ich es absolut normal, daß die Gabel an Steilstufen bis auf 8cm absackt. Ich bin bei meiner 180er mit ca. 4 cm Sag gefahren und fand es o.k.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Januar 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wenn die neue auch nix taugt muss ich wohl echt tiefer in die Tasche greifen um nächste Saison was vernünftiges am Bike zu fahren. Ist im Moment echt der limitierende Faktor an meinem Rad.



Hast du schon was von der Neuen gehört? Ich noch nicht. Deshalb sei dir da mal nicht so sicher.
Warum willst du 700 o.ä. ausgeben, wenn du für deutlich weniger deine Gabel LordHelmchen schicken kannst und er dir ne gescheite Kartusche dafür baut. (Vorausgesetzt, du fragst lieb )
Ich bin ir ziemlich sicher, zumindest, wenn man den Testfahrern Glauben schenken darf, dass nach dem LH-Tuning die Gabel mind. so gut läuft, wie andere Hersteller auf dem Markt; zumiondest deutlich besser, als die Holz-Gabeln von den Füchsen.
Ich jedenfalls werde jetzt mal schauen, ob ich am Fanes ne Absenkung dauerhaft brauche. Wenn nicht, bleibt die 55 erst einmal drin und die Durolux in der Ecke stehen. Frisst ja kein Brot. Sollte ich die Absenkung aber brauchen, werde ich definitiv meine Gabel dem Stefan geben. 
Alternative wäre noch ne Lyric mit LH-Tuning. Aber da bin ich preismäßig wieder ordentlich in den Miesen. (Gabel kaufen und dann noch tunen lassen) Da wird mir wohl ne getunte Durolux locker lanegn, bei meinen 64kg.
Ich jedenfalls würde diene Gedanken in diese Richtung lenken, dann sind sie nicht "verschwendet".


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Januar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> ...dass nach dem LH-Tuning die Gabel mind. so gut läuft, ...



Gibt es dafür schon einen Release-Termin?


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2012)

Gehört hab ich auch noch nix.  Bei Gocycle ist die Gabel aber schon gelistet. Soll 469 Euro kosten. Hört sich erstmal fair an wenn sie denn wirklich funktiontiert. Habe aber jetzt auch gelesen, dass man die RC2 Kartusche eventuell nachrüsten kann. Aber das werden wir wohl frühestens März erfahren. 
LH-Tuning wäre auch was, aber der wartet ja auch erstmal ab was die neue Gabel kann bevor er weiter konstruiert. 

Ich werde wohl bis März einfach etwas mehr Druck in die Gabel knallen und sie ertragen. Danach kann man immer noch sehen ob es preislich attraktive Alternativen gibt. 

Zur Zeit lacht mich die BOS Deville auch ziemlich an. Das Gewicht und die Erfahrungsberichte sprechen echt dafür. 500 Gramm am Bike sparen ist ne echte Verlockung.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2012)

^^


----------



## CrossX (9. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Klar erst ne Durolux, dann ne BOS Deville.
> Kostet ja auch fast gleichviel



Klar liegen dazwischen Welten, aber wenn die SF12 wieder nichts ist, kann ich mir die knapp 500 Euro auch sparen und spare lieber auf ne wirklich gute Gabel. Und die Deville ist immer noch günstiger als ne vergleichbare Lyrik oder gar FOX 36.

Die Durolux hab ich ja seinerzeit sehr günstig gebraucht gekauft. Da hab ich mich ja nicht dran verkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (10. Januar 2012)

kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich die staubdichtungen aus dem casting bekomme? habe gelesen, vorsichtig mit dem schraubenziehen raushebeln? direkt am castingrand?


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2012)

jap, maulschlüssel geht auch.


----------



## sap (10. Januar 2012)

Habe O-Ringe mit Innendurchmesser 32,5mm oder 34,5mm da. Gehen beide drauf, aber 32,5mm ist ziemlich straff. Die O-Ringe sind ca. 3,5mm breit, das Aldi-Set halt. Welche soll ich nehmen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Januar 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Habe O-Ringe mit Innendurchmesser 32,5mm oder 34,5mm da. Gehen beide drauf, aber 32,5mm ist ziemlich straff. Die O-Ringe sind ca. 3,5mm breit, das Aldi-Set halt. Welche soll ich nehmen?



Ich hab 33er drin, 3mm stark.


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2012)

ich glaub meiner sitzt auch ziemlich straff, ist aber auch nur ein dünner, max. 1-5mm, Ring.


----------



## sap (10. Januar 2012)

Hm, ich versuchs mal mit den größeren. O-Ringe quasi unter die Staubstreifen, wenn ich das ganze auf die Standrohre schiebe - richtig?


----------



## rigger (10. Januar 2012)

japp


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2012)

So, ich habe gestern meine TAD-Kartusche erhalten. Leider ohne die Überwurfmutter unten am Ventil. Dafür hab ich jetzt erst mal einen Ventilgewindering drauf gedreht dass es hält.

Reingepasst hat sie ohne Problem. Ich werde am Freitag Abend mal das alte Innenleben der Federseite meiner Gabel fotografieren. Dann kann man gut erkennen, dass die beiden Systeme bis auf die Überwurfmutter () durchweg kompatibel sind.

Über die Funktion der TAD-Kartusche in Verbindung mit der RCA-Dämpferkartusche kann ich noch nichts sagen. Beim Umbau gestern hatte ich zu ölige Finger als dass ich den Foto hätte anfassen wollen oder die Gabel danach ins Rad einbauen weil ich leider mein Entfetter-Spray nicht gefunden habt.


----------



## ingoshome (12. Januar 2012)

Das klingt aber sehr erfreulich! Irgendwo hier stand glaub mal, dass die TAD-Kartusche nicht in eine RCA passt - sondern nur eine RCA-Kartusche in eine TAD-Gabel nachgerüstet werden kann. Für mich ist höchst erfreulich was ich da lese! Allerdings ist das Gewicht meiner neuen RCA mit 2550g inkl. Q-Lock auch ne Verlockung, TAD weg zu lassen. Wenn Du mal den Gewichtsunterschied durchgeben magst ... wär interessant. Kommt man einigermassen unkompliziert an eine TAD-Kartusche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. Januar 2012)

Die hier habe ich bestellt.

http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fa...derweg-Kartusche-fuer-DUROLUX-120-160mm.html?

Kam nach 4 AT bei mir an.

Ich kann nur das 160er Innenleben wiegen, die TAD-Kartusche hab ich schon drin.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Januar 2012)

Hier wie angekündigt





Wiegen dann morgen, wenn ich unbemerkt an die Küchenwaage rankomme.


----------



## 230691 (16. Januar 2012)

Aloha zusammen,
auch wenn ich mit meiner 120er Epicon nicht so ganz hier rein passe frag ich einfach mal

Paar Daten zur Gabel:
2,5er Hydrauliköl in der Dämpferkartusche (klappt hervoragend seit über 1 Jahr und ist nur im Winter drin)
Im Casting habe ich ebenfalls das Hydrauliköl zur "schmierung"
Das Motoröl was ich zuhause stehen habe wird mir bei der kälte viel zu zähflüssig und die Gabel spricht mir zu schlecht an.

Problem: Extremes absacken wenn ich mich aufs Rad stelle oder es gar in den Downhill geht.

Ich mag es, wenn die Gabel schön sensibel und fluffig anspricht (leider wirkt sie bei mein setting leicht unterdämpft) 
Daher fahr ich auch nicht mit so einem knallharten Druck in der Luftkammer.
Habe im Winter etwa 4,9bar da bei noch mehr wieder das Ansprechverhalten total drunter leidet - jetzt im Winter erst recht.

Fahre ich ganz normal durch den Wald ist auch alles mehr oder weniger in Ordnung doch geht es dann mal etwas steiler bergab oder ähnliches sackt mir die Gabel auf gerade mal 3-4cm rest Federweg zusammen.

Habe schon mit etwas mehr Öl im Casting und Getriebeöl in der Luftkammer rum probiert. Doch wird sie mir dadurch viel zu Progressiv und das absacken wird nicht mehrklich besser.

Irgendein rat was man noch machen kann?


----------



## Predator_Jo (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade versucht meiner Durolux das hier beschriebene Tuning zukommen zu lassen, allerdings scheitere ich schon an den Grundlagen.

Mir ist klar, dass ich die beiden Schrauben unten an der Gabel lösen muss. Da wären zum Einen die 10mm Überwurfmutter, welche auf der TAD Seite lozuschrauben ist. Selbige ist kein Problem, die Gewindestange mit dem Ventil lässt sich danach frei bewegen. Probleme macht die andere Seite, ich kann die Schraube mit dem 8mm Imbus zwar lösen, aber sobald ich eine Umdrehung gelockert habe scheint sich die Hubstange auf der Dämpfungsseite, in der sich anscheinend die schraube befindet, mitzudrehen, so dass die Schraube zwar locker ist, aber sich eben nicht löst. Ergo bekomme ich die Standrohre nicht aus dem Casting.

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die Schraube los bekomme?

Oder momentan einfach wieder fest???


----------



## scott-bussi (21. Januar 2012)

Ist die Seite mit dem Imbus nicht die mit der Federkartusche?
Wenn ja, versuche mal die Gabel zu kompromieren während duschraubst. Der Schaft sollte durch den Druck nicht so leicht mitdrehen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass in der von oben in Fahrtrichtung gesehen rechten Seite die Dämpfung sitzt, mann muss ja auch bevor man den Imbus überhaupt ansetzen kann das Einstellrädchen rausziehen...

Mit Druck in den Kammern, oben losschrauben, komprimieren habe ich es schon probiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Predator_Jo (21. Januar 2012)

OK,

Problem solved...

Man kann mit einem passenden und genügend langen Imbus Schlüssel (3mm) die Hubstange gegenhalten. Also einfach dort, wo das Verstellrad normalerweise sitzt einen Imbus rein und dann mit sanfter Gewalt (in meinem Falle eine Zange) die Schraube raus drehen... Die Zange braucht man, weil man ja mit dem "Gegenhalterimbus" in der Hubstange nicht in den Imbus der Schraube kommt.

Manchmal ist die Lösung einfacher als gedacht. Fest sollte genau so funktionieren.

Schönen Abend.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2012)

Was ihr alles so Nachts macht 
Also ich schlafe da.


----------



## CrossX (26. Januar 2012)

Hat schon jemand die neue SF12? Mitlerweile ist die ja erhältlich. Warte sehr gespannt auf Erfahrungsberichte, da im Frühjahr bei mir auch ne neue Gabel rein soll und die neue Durolux preislich ein echtes Argument wäre wenn die Dämpfung endlich stimmt.


----------



## shift (29. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Aloha zusammen,
> auch wenn ich mit meiner 120er Epicon nicht so ganz hier rein passe frag ich einfach mal
> 
> Paar Daten zur Gabel:
> ...




mhhh das würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Die Gabel hat zu wenig low speed comprssion. Hat schon mal jemand etwas am shim stack getuned? Nur mit Öl sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit was zu machen...

gruss


----------



## ollo (30. Januar 2012)

wenn eine Gabel vom SAG Bereich so abgestimmt wird das sie Sauber und Sahnig anspricht solange man im SITZEN auf dem Rad unterwegs ist, dann kann Sie nicht auch noch Sahnig und Sauber ansprechen, wenn das Gewicht vom Sattel auf den Lenker verlagert wird...... auch mit einer Lowspeeddämpfung kann das wegtauchen nicht wirklich weggezaubert werden. Alternativ wäre hier eine Gabel mit Stufenweise zuschaltbarer Druckstufe die besser Wahl. Und die gibt es z.B. von RS und heißt Sektor Air. Von Suntour kenne ich nur die Durolux RCA, die liegt aber außerhalb der 120 mm Federweg.......

Vielleicht baut ja mal jemand eine Gabel der ich vor steilen Stücken einfach mal per Knopfdruck aus einem Reservoir 1-2 Bar mehr ein hauchen kann, die dann im Flachen Gelände wieder zurückgeführt werden.


----------



## 230691 (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Jaa das ist mir auch bewusst, dass man nicht in allen Lebenslagen das perfekte Setup haben kann.
Schon gar nicht bei einem etwas kostengünstigeren Produkt - da muss man eben kompromisse eingehen.

Ich habe das jetzt so gelöst, dass das Öl in der Dämpferkartusche soweit abgelassen wurde, dass mir die Zugstufe keine Luft zieht aber auch keinerlei Endprogression vorhanden ist. 
Musste ich machen weil ansonsten zu viel Endprogression vorhanden gewesen wär und ich den Federweg nicht ausnutzen hätte können.
Die Endprogression habe ich jetzt dadurch erreicht indem ich ein paar ml 80W Getriebeöl in die Luftkammer gekippt habe.
Somit ist der Federweg in den ersten 4-5cm relativ sensibel aber die Gabel rauscht nicht mehr so gnadenlos durch.

@shift: Mit Shims kommen wir glaube nicht wirklich weit.
In der Gabel ist ja auch so keinerlei Druckstufe vorhanden wenn ich das richtig erkannt habe.
Nur ein Teller mit 3 oder 4 langlöcher wodurch beim Druck das Öl strömt und ein einziger sehr weicher shim beim Zug das ganze verschließt.
Sonst würde ja nichts durch die Zugstufe gehen.
Aber interessanter ansatz alle mal - werde bei Gelegenheit mal gucken ob man die irgendwie gewechselt bekommt oder gar ein paar mehr Shims drunter packen kann.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9094359&postcount=1060

Interessant ist auch das mMn
Leider kenne ich mich als Elektroniker mit der Materie nicht aus und weiß auch nicht wie aufwendig sowas ist.
Habe hier in unserer Ausbildungswerkstatt aber paar Kontakte zu Zerspannungsmechaniker und so
Die bauen sich auch manchmal noch was für private Zwecke und einer davon fährt auch leidenschaftlich Downhill - kennt sich damit also auch etwas aus.
Vielleicht kann ich ihn ja dafür gewinnen und wir basteln mal ein wenig rum


----------



## shift (30. Januar 2012)

hey dennis

ja ich hatte da nur auf die schnelle geschrieben und bin nicht weiter auf die gabel eingegangen. aufbau der gabeln ist aber sehr ähnlich.
ich habe eine durolux rca, also auch druckstufe, daher sorry die verwirrung. die druckstufe soll werksseitig auch mehr auf low als auf high ausgelegt sein, daher meine überlegung. nur über öl verändert man halt die komplette gabel performance, nicht nur den gewünschten bereich. mir ging es darum, ob es schon jemand mal getestet hat und gleich etwas empfehlen kann. so muss man eben selbst ausprobieren - geht auch, dauert nur länger. das es geht, steht ausser frage. es gibt zig verschiedene shim stack bestückungen. das in gewisser weise die performance beim ansprechverhalten leidet ist klar. ist mir aber lieber wie eine gabel die durch den mitlleren federweg rasselt. das mit öl in der luftkammer habe ich auch gemacht. ich will vom setup die gabel mit sehr wenig luftdruck fahren. wenn du an der gabel compression und rebound hast macht es meiner meinung nach auch sinn das zu nutzen. eben weil die luft eher schlechte federungseigenschaften hat - siehe auch der geniale beitrag den du verlinkt hast. allerdings lässt sich die sr nicht so tunen wie die rs, da sie anders aufgebaut ist. aber sein tuning ist schon mal auf hohem niveu - respekt!
also kurzum stelle ich mir mein setup so vor...wenig lufdruck, einfederungseigenschaften so weit als möglich über compression, rebound ist klar - wie immer. ich bin bin dem jetzigen setup schon nah dran an meiner perfekten vorstellung eines setups. nur die low speed muss man noch in den griff bekommen. ich will jetzt hier auch nicht wieder eine disskusion lostreten. das ist einfach meine vorstellung, jeder hat sicherlich andere ansprüche an sein fahrwerk....

gruss


----------



## ollo (31. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Jaa das ist mir auch bewusst, dass man nicht in allen Lebenslagen das perfekte Setup haben kann.
> Schon gar nicht bei einem etwas kostengünstigeren Produkt - da muss man eben kompromisse eingehen.
> 
> .............



das war z.B. das Thema warum Lord Helmchen für die Durolux TAD eine neue Kartusche gebaut hat, die auch genau das Problem welches die Durolux wie auch die Epicon hat eliminiert (ich habe beide Gabeln und auch die Kartusche in der Durolux) . Nur wenn Du den Preis der Kartusche + die Gabel zusammenzählst, kommst Du auf den Preis den Du für eine Gabel mit Stufenweise zuschaltbarer Druckstufe auf die Theke legen mußt, Basteln hin Basteln her, Spaß macht es, ist aber vom Aufwand über dem was eh an Funktionierenden Gabeln am Markt zu kaufen ist.

Auch wenn es nicht ganz hier rein passt, die Rock Shox Sektor hat das was "gewünscht" ist. Meine Frau fährt diese Gabel und da Sie an und in Steileren Stücken das Wegtauchen nicht mag, aber auf dem Trail mit softem Ansprechen verwöhnt werden will, war die Lösung halt eine Druckstufe, die bis zum Locout zugedreht werden kann, je nach Vorliebe und Steilheit des Geländes. Ähnliches bietet die Durolux oder halt diese hier 
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ds...60/EPICON/SF12-EPICON-X1+RL-RC+15QLC+26'.html


----------



## 230691 (31. Januar 2012)

@shift: Ok das erklärt einiges mit deiner Durolux^^

Ich bin ja, was die einstellbarkeit betrifft, eh am untersten Ende der Nahrungskette... Außer Luftdruck und Rebound gibt es da nichts.
Man merkt es der Epicon aber auch schon an das sie jetzt fast 7000km auf dem Buckel hat (müsste eine SF9 sein)
Da allerdings für ein Enduro gespart wird, möchte ich nur ungern noch viel Geld in das jetzige Bike stecken.
Darum so viel wie möglich an Funktion mit wenig Geld erzielen =)

Außerdem macht mir das basteln am Bike eine menge Spaß weshalb das ausprobieren mit unterschiedlichen Ölen etc. gar nicht so schlimm ist.

Neues Dämpferöl wurde soeben bestellt da sich das Hydrauliköl bei unter 0°C zu Geele oder so entwickelt  
Mal schauen wie viel das Öl von Dynamic taugt - 7 für 500ml tuen ja nicht wirklich weh. 


@ollo
Das stimmt natürlich. Der Kosten und Zeitaufwand ist irgendwo zu hoch als das es sich wirklich lohnen würde.
Ich finde, dass ich schon noch einiges aus der Gabel rauskitzeln konnte.
Im Frühling/Sommer, wenn die Temperaturen höher und stabiler sind, habe ich auch weniger Probleme mit sinkendem Druck in der Luftkammer und schlechtes ansprechverhalten.
Da reicht mir das kleine Schätzchen allemal und gegen ende des Jahres lächelt mich hoffentlich eine Lyrik Coil an =)


----------



## scott-bussi (31. Januar 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> gegen ende des Jahres lächelt mich hoffentlich eine Lyrik Coil an =)



Aua, das tut weh noch so lange warten zu müssen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (31. Januar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das war z.B. das Thema warum Lord Helmchen für die Durolux TAD eine neue Kartusche gebaut hat, die auch genau das Problem welches die Durolux wie auch die Epicon hat eliminiert (ich habe beide Gabeln und auch die Kartusche in der Durolux) . Nur wenn Du den Preis der Kartusche + die Gabel zusammenzählst, kommst Du auf den Preis den Du für eine Gabel mit Stufenweise zuschaltbarer Druckstufe auf die Theke legen mußt, Basteln hin Basteln her, Spaß macht es, ist aber vom Aufwand über dem was eh an Funktionierenden Gabeln am Markt zu kaufen ist.
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht ganz hier rein passt, die Rock Shox Sektor hat das was "gewünscht" ist. Meine Frau fährt diese Gabel und da Sie an und in Steileren Stücken das Wegtauchen nicht mag, aber auf dem Trail mit softem Ansprechen verwöhnt werden will, war die Lösung halt eine Druckstufe, die bis zum Locout zugedreht werden kann, je nach Vorliebe und Steilheit des Geländes. Ähnliches bietet die Durolux oder halt diese hier
> http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ds...60/EPICON/SF12-EPICON-X1+RL-RC+15QLC+26'.html




Jo. Aber sag mir eine Gabel, die so gut funktioniert, wie die Durolux mit LH-Tuning UND dann auch noch ne Absenkung hat?! Mir fällt da keine ein.  Ist halt immer die Frage, ob man eine Absenkung möchte/braucht. Ich habe sie bis jetzt geliebt.  
Und wenn ich mein Fanes habe, kann ich darüber urteilen, ob ich bei meiner Meinung bleibe. Schließlich soll das Fanes ja ohne Probleme ohne Absenkung fahrbar sein.
Wenn das so ist, höre ich auf LH's Worte und lasse die 55 drin. Vermisse ich die Absenkung, wird LH wohl oder übel an meiner Durolux Hand anlegen müssen.
Denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Ne gebrauchte Durolux bekommst du für 250. Jetzt rechnest du noch Stefan's Tuning dazu. Da kommt preis/leistungsmäßig nichts mit. 
Aber das ist meine Meinung. Da bin ich Lipper und Schwabe in einem.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Januar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo. Aber sag mir eine Gabel, die so gut funktioniert, wie die Durolux mit LH-Tuning UND dann auch noch ne Absenkung hat?! Mir fällt da keine ein.  Ist halt immer die Frage, ob man eine Absenkung möchte/braucht. Ich habe sie bis jetzt geliebt.
> Und wenn ich mein Fanes habe, kann ich darüber urteilen, ob ich bei meiner Meinung bleibe. Schließlich soll das Fanes ja ohne Probleme ohne Absenkung fahrbar sein.
> Wenn das so ist, höre ich auf LH's Worte und lasse die 55 drin. Vermisse ich die Absenkung, wird LH wohl oder übel an meiner Durolux Hand anlegen müssen.
> Denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Ne gebrauchte Durolux bekommst du für 250. Jetzt rechnest du noch Stefan's Tuning dazu. Da kommt preis/leistungsmäßig nichts mit.
> Aber das ist meine Meinung. Da bin ich Lipper und Schwabe in einem.



Dass das LH-Tuning zu kaufen sein wird, hab ich noch nirgends gelesen. Er selbst ist sich da auch noch nicht sicher. Oder weißt Du mehr?


----------



## CrossX (31. Januar 2012)

Tja, das LH Tuning ist aber nur für wenige ausgewählte Testfahrer. Alle anderen müssen Alternativen suchen. Ich setze meine Hoffnung auf die neue RC2 Kartusche


----------



## slash-sash (31. Januar 2012)

soweit ich iformiert bin, sind einige ausgewählte Testfahrer damit unterwegs; ja. Die Frage ist doch, ob die 2012er Kartusche die Krankheiten abgestellt aht und wenn ja, ob sie in die älteren Modelle eingebaut werden kann. Wenn alles mit Nein beantwortet werden kann, könnte man Stefan bestimmt dazu bringen, eine kleine Serie zu fertigen.
Aber ich möchte nicht über jemanden Kopf hinweg entscheiden. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass er hier mit liest, wird er mit Sicherheit auf kurz oder lang was dazu sagen.
Man muß sich aber im klaren sein, dass das NICHT sein Hauptberuf ist und es somit Monat dauern wird, bis er sie fertig hätte, SOFERN ER DAS ÜBERHAUPT MACHEN WÜRDE!!!!

Sorry Stefan, wenn ich dir da jetzt ne Suppe eingebrockt habe


----------



## rigger (31. Januar 2012)

Die 2012er Kartusch sollte passen da sich nichts an der gabel geändert hat, laut SR suntour. Ist aber erst ab März erhältlich...


----------



## slash-sash (1. Februar 2012)

Dann laß uns mal abwarten, was die so kann.
Ich sehe gerade, du suchst ne TAD Kartusche. Ich habe hier noch eine liegen. 120-160mm. Ist aber doch das gleiche wie 140-180, oder?! Nur mit Spacern. Wenn du Interesse hast, meld dich einfach mal.


----------



## rigger (1. Februar 2012)

kann man die 160er TAD Kartusche auf 180 umbauen?


----------



## sap (1. Februar 2012)

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr genau, aber ich meine, ich hätte damals mal bei gocycle nachgefragt und die meinten, es sei nicht die gleiche Kartusche. Aber da steckt wohl auch Verkaufsabsicht dahinter 
Habe beide da, bin günstig in die eine reingelaufen 

Aber noch eine Frage hinterher:
Momentan kommt mir meine Lux wesentlich zäher vor, vor allem stellt sich wieder ein Absackgefühl ein, d.h. schlecht gedämpft und rauscht durch den Federweg. Das war bei mir eigentlich super, dank LH-Tuning. 
Sollte ich mich auf Fehlersuche begeben oder kann das was mit der Temperatur zu tun haben? Drücke im VCC und der Hauptkammer sind "wie immer"...ich weiß nur nicht, ob es eventuell schon ausreicht, dass der Druck zu gering wird, wenn ich im Zimmer aufpumpe und die Luft sich draußen halt zusammenzieht und demnach zu gering ist. Werde das nachher mal testen und draußen nachmessen, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Erfahrungswert zu teilen?


----------



## CrossX (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt kein LH-Tuning, aber im Winter läuft meine Durolux auch wie ein Sack Nüsse. Geht garnicht. Ich glaub da müsste man alle Öle wechseln damit das besser wird und die Luftdrücke neu einstellen. 

Allerdings wird sie etwas geschmeidiger, wenn sie auf der Tour gefordert wird. Ist aber bei anderen Gabeln auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2012)

sap schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr genau, aber ich meine, ich hätte damals mal bei gocycle nachgefragt und die meinten, es sei nicht die gleiche Kartusche. Aber da steckt wohl auch Verkaufsabsicht dahinter
> Habe beide da, bin günstig in die eine reingelaufen
> 
> Aber noch eine Frage hinterher:
> ...



Mir ist das auch aufgefallen, dass der SAG im Keller eingestellt draußen beim Minusgrade plötzlich größer ausfällt.

Beim Fahren ist mir dann aber nichts negatives aufgefallen. Ich vermute, die Gabel wird beim fahren wärmer und dann passts wieder.

Und beim bergauffahren etwas tiefer zu kommen vorne, ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## veraono (1. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo. Aber sag mir eine Gabel, die so gut funktioniert, wie die Durolux mit LH-Tuning UND dann auch noch ne Absenkung hat?! Mir fällt da keine ein.


 
Lyrik 2012 MissionControl Dh 2-Step-Air wird auf jedenfall ein harter Konkurent wem die Absenkung von 35mm ausreicht (preislich zugegebenermaßen in einer anderen Liga, dafür "on-the-fly" einstellbar und nochmal etwas leichter).

Abgesehen davon, dass ohnehin nur eine handvoll Menschchen überhaupt weiß wie gut die Durolux mit Helmchen-Tuning funktioniert, ist die Entwicklung des Helmchen-Tunings für die Massen bis auf weiteres pausiert. 
Würde ich an seiner Stelle genauso machen: erstmal checken was eine 2012 Durolux-Kartusche mit externer High- und Low-Speed-Compression so kann und kostet, wenn die nämlich genauso teuer wie die mühevoll entwickelt- und produzierte LH-Tuningkartusche ist und halbwegs vernünftig funktioniert... wer kauft dann noch die LH-Tuningkartusche?


----------



## slash-sash (2. Februar 2012)

Genau das meinte ich. Deshalb sagte ich ja, laß uns mal schauen, was die '12er Kartusche so kann.
Die Info, dass eine 160er Kartusche eigentlich eine 180er mit Spacern ist habe ich von Stefan; meine ich. oder habe ich es doch irgendwo gelesen?  Ich glaube ich habe Assauer.... ähhhh.... Alzheimer


----------



## ollo (3. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo. Aber sag mir eine Gabel, die so gut funktioniert, wie die Durolux mit LH-Tuning UND dann auch noch ne Absenkung hat?! Mir fällt da keine ein.  Ist halt immer die Frage, ob man eine Absenkung möchte/braucht. Ich habe sie bis jetzt geliebt.
> Und wenn ich mein Fanes habe, kann ich darüber urteilen, ob ich bei meiner Meinung bleibe. Schließlich soll das Fanes ja ohne Probleme ohne Absenkung fahrbar sein.
> Wenn das so ist, höre ich auf LH's Worte und lasse die 55 drin. Vermisse ich die Absenkung, wird LH wohl oder übel an meiner Durolux Hand anlegen müssen.
> Denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Ne gebrauchte Durolux bekommst du für 250. Jetzt rechnest du noch Stefan's Tuning dazu. Da kommt preis/leistungsmäßig nichts mit.
> Aber das ist meine Meinung. Da bin ich Lipper und Schwabe in einem.




sag ja gar nichts gegen Absenkung. Das Ding war ja, lohnt sich der Aufriß an einer Epicon rum zu Basteln, mit Kartusche bauen etc. oder nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Epicon im Original in Punkto Funktion und Preis ein Knaller (und damit sind auch ein Paar Kompromisse verbunden). Wenn man noch ein paar  drauflegt gibt es halt die Sektor, mit Absenkung in Coil oder Air. Bei der Coil wird das wegtauchen nicht so ausgeprägt sein wie bei der Air.  

Eine Alternative zur Duro mit LH Tuning hatte ich bisher nicht (zumindest nicht aus dem Preissegment und mit Absenkung), ich habe nämlich eine Duro TAD mit der Kartusche  (die LH Kartusche ist auch nur in Testproduktion gegangen weil ich das mal wollte und Stefan der richtige dafür ist) und ich habe auch ein Fanes und eine Alternative ohne Absenkung, die BOS Deville .............. by the way die Epicon habe ich auch  und jede Gabel hat Plus und Minus Punkte, mal weniger mal mehr, je nach Vorliebe und Fahrerischer Auslegung, der eine zerheißt dich mit nem Hardtail, während du der Meinung bist da kommt man nur mit nem 180 mm Fully runter und wieder ein anderer tritt ein Bike mit nicht absenkbarer 180 mm Gabel den weg hoch wo Du schon kein Bock mehr hast zu schieben...... aber wie immer, wenn die Gabel das Future hat, es Funktioniert und die Performance der Gabel nicht Negativ beeinflusst, ist es Willkommen  

Ob es eine Serien LH Kartusche geben wird, hängt an LH und der aktuellen 2012 Durolux. Wenn die 2012 die Vorgänger Macken nicht mehr hat, dann braucht es auch keine LH Kartusche mehr. Wenn man auch nur 30% aus dem Federgabel Test der Bike für Bahre Münze nehmen kann, dann wird die 2012 das wohl bringen und es bleibt zu hoffen das es die für unter UVP gibt ...... (zumindest im Punkto BOS hatten sie 100% recht, die 2012 ist noch besser und mit dem Tapered Schaft Steifer)


----------



## slash-sash (3. Februar 2012)

... ich hätt's nicht besser ausdrücken können  du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## sap (4. Februar 2012)

Nochmal zum Thema VCC und Federdruck: Also ich habe das Rad nun ein paar Tage/Nächte auf dem Balkon gehabt und der VCC war knapp 2bar unter dem Soll (normalerweise 6-7, jetzt knapp 5). Dass ich das beim Fahren spüre, wundert mich nicht. Aber die Frage ist nun: Aufpumpen oder nicht? Erwärmt sich die Luft beim Biken ausreichend, so dass sie sich wieder ausdehnt? Soooo viel Reibung usw sollte da ja eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Beim Öl ist das vllt. etwas anders, bei der Luft hätte ich tendenziell gesagt, nachpumpen - oder meint ihr, ich riskiere dann "Überdruck" bzw. Defekte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (4. Februar 2012)

Zum Einen wird sich die Kartusche, wenn du nicht gerade 1000hm am Stück hardcore Abfährst, nicht so relevant erwärmen (insbesondere nicht bei den aktuellen Temperaturen...) zum Anderen glaube ich nicht, dass die Kartusche plötzlich explodieren wird wenn du kurzzeitig etwas mehr Druck im System hast  (und die O-Ringe werdens auch aushalten...).
Wenn ich an deiner Stelle wär würd ichs einfach machen.


----------



## david99 (8. Februar 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> Zder eine zerheißt dich mit nem Hardtail, während du der Meinung bist da  kommt man nur mit nem 180 mm Fully runter und wieder ein anderer tritt  ein Bike mit nicht absenkbarer 180 mm Gabel den weg hoch wo Du schon  kein Bock mehr hast zu schieben......


so sieht das aus  mein 18kg fully fühlt sich für mich auch wie 10kg an... alles relativ


----------



## sap (8. Februar 2012)

Also den Gewichtsvergleich mit deinem Fully versteh ich zwar nicht, aber ich kann berichten, bisher gabs trotz deutlich höherem Druck (zumindest wenn ich ihn in der WHG messe) keine Probleme. Feinabstimmung gab es noch keine, dauerhaft fahre ich bei dem Temperaturen wohl nicht und für die paar Ausfahrten reicht eine Grobabstimmung


----------



## david99 (8. Februar 2012)

hatte falsch zitiert... jetz stimmts


----------



## sap (8. Februar 2012)

na fein, dann muss ich ja auch nichts verstehen


----------



## veraono (8. Februar 2012)

david99 schrieb:


> so sieht das aus  mein 18kg fully fühlt sich für mich auch wie 10kg an... alles relativ


 


david99 schrieb:


> hatte falsch zitiert... jetz stimmts


 
Bis auf dass du jetzt unter meinem Namen den Ollo zitiert hast stimmts .


----------



## david99 (8. Februar 2012)

au man, wasn los heut  alle guten dinge sind 3, nu hammas aber ^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2012)

Kann ich eine Hope Pro 2 in die Gabel einbauen ?


----------



## scott-bussi (9. Februar 2012)

Ja aber nur in die Luftkartusche. In der Dämpferkartusche ist kein Platz!:-D


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. Februar 2012)

Passt die Nabe mit der Gabel zusammen, meine ich ! 

Der Achsstandard hört sich komisch an !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2012)

^^


----------



## Speedskater (9. Februar 2012)

Ich habe eine Hope Pro 2 in meiner Durolux drinne. Du brauchst halt die Version für 20 mm Steckachse.


----------



## rigger (9. Februar 2012)

Hope Pro geht ohne probleme...


----------



## slash-sash (10. Februar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Einbauen ist bei keiner Nabe mit Q-loc ein Thema - bei manchen Naben aber das Ausbauen.
> Naben die innen kein durchgehendes Innenrohr im Durchmesser wie die Hülsen haben (also innen einen erheblich größeren Durchmesser haben), lassen sich nur schwer ausbauen.



Ich habe mir da etwas gebastelt. Man könnte es dann quasi den Q-Lock-Key nennen 
Wenn du das Teil mal ausprobieren willst, gib mir doch mal Bescheid. Dann schicke ich dir so nen Ding.
Relativ easy. Du löst den Hebel, drückst den "Knopf" zurück, schiebst das "Teil"; ich nenn es jetzt einfach mal Q-Lock-Key; drunter und kannst die Achse ganz entspannt raus ziehen.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (10. Februar 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe mir da etwas gebastelt. Man könnte es dann quasi den Q-Lock-Key nennen
> Wenn du das Teil mal ausprobieren willst, gib mir doch mal Bescheid. Dann schicke ich dir so nen Ding.
> Relativ easy. Du löst den Hebel, drückst den "Knopf" zurück, schiebst das "Teil"; ich nenn es jetzt einfach mal Q-Lock-Key; drunter und kannst die Achse ganz entspannt raus ziehen.


 
Könntest du bitte Fotos von deinem Key posten bzw. wie man ihn anwendet?


----------



## slash-sash (11. Februar 2012)

Kann ich gerne mal machen. Ich bin das wochenende aber leider nicht da. Ich versuche es mal unter der Woche. Versprechen kann ich es aber nicht. Auch die nächsten 3 Wochenende sind bei mir besetzt. Aber ich bekomme das in der Woche bestimmt irgendwie hin.


----------



## Schmiederich (13. Februar 2012)

Q-Lock-Key
klingt sehr interessant
würde ich auch gerne mal sehen....


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (13. Februar 2012)

Hy! 
OK, ich weiß das ich bestimmt Langweile mit meiner Frage ... 

Hab jetzt ne gut gebrauchte (standrohre kratzfrei) Durolux bajahr 08 bekommen...
ABER... die Gabel rucktelt wie sau beim einfedern, und geht fast gar nicht mehr....
Hab schon ne Durolux besessen, früher mal! Was kann ich tun, damit die Gabel wieder anspricht????
Sie ruckelt halt beim einfedern, lässt sich auch fast gar nicht gescheit bewegen!
Welches fett, und welches öl ist nun brauchbar??? 
Blick bei den ganzen tipps und tricks hier echt nicht mehr durch...

Wäre dankbar für ne gute Anleitung, und für passende öle und fette(hersteller)

Sorry das ich deswegen nerv.

MfG Janoschka^^


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2012)

Motoröl vom Auto unten beidseitig rein und hinter die Filzringe je einen O-Ring, sonst suppts, Dämpferöl 5 wt was hochwertiges (aber das ist eher unwichtig  ) ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerfelreiter (13. Februar 2012)

Hmmmm... ich glaub ich hab ne Durolux abzugeben...


----------



## CrossX (13. Februar 2012)

Wie teuer? Ne 180er oder 160mm?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. Februar 2012)

Hast du sie schon mal auseinandergebaut, komplett gereiningt und wieder zusammenbeschoben?


----------



## CrossX (13. Februar 2012)

Ne Durolux ist so simpel aufgebaut, die kann eigentlich garnicht nicht gehen. Außer das Innenleben ist komplett Müll. 
Außerdem ist Suntour wirklich sehr hilfsbereit bei sämtlichen Ersatzteilen. 
Aber wenn du sie nicht mehr willst, ich nehm sie für nen Fünfziger


----------



## rigger (13. Februar 2012)

Ich geb dir 60,-


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Februar 2012)

Wenn´s ne 180er ist gebe ich 65!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerfelreiter (13. Februar 2012)

is ne 180èr aber ganz so güntig geb ich se net wech 
Dann lieber E-bay...

Hab se heut gereinigt, entfettet, und öl eingefüllt. Muß bloß mal den O-Ring reinstecken ( kommt der unter oder über den Filzring?)...  geht scho besser als vorher, aber so das wahre is es noch nicht!


----------



## rigger (13. Februar 2012)

War ja nur spass! 

Du musst die staubdichtung rausbauen und aufs Tauchrohr/Standrohr? (ich komm immer durcheinander) schieben und dann den O-Ring draufschieben und wieder einbauen.


----------



## NoMütze (14. Februar 2012)

Wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Hab se heut gereinigt, entfettet, und öl eingefüllt. Muß bloß mal den O-Ring reinstecken ( kommt der unter oder über den Filzring?)...  geht scho besser als vorher, aber so das wahre is es noch nicht!



Wann/Wie hast du sie getestet?
Kann schon auch am DämpfungsÖl liegen, dass es mal zäh wird bei den arktischen Temperaturen!
Also meine mag -10° auch nicht mehr wirklich obwohl schon 2,5 drinnen ist!
Deshalb wart mal ab, bis es wieder mal über 0° geht...verebayen kannst sie dann immer noch...


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (14. Februar 2012)

Habs Daheim im Warmen wohnzimmer getestet^^


----------



## veraono (14. Februar 2012)

Wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Habs Daheim im Warmen wohnzimmer getestet^^


 
Dann schraub doch einfach mal die Zugstufenkartusche raus und schau ob da alles passt... wobei - wo nichts ist kann auch (fast) nichts kaputt gehen. Der Aufwand die Gabel einmal zu zerlegen ggf. auch mit TAD-Kartusche öffnen ist echt überschaubar.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2012)

Wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Habs Daheim im Warmen wohnzimmer getestet^^



Wie, im Wohnzimmer gedropt?

Die Durolux kann man nicht im Stand testen. Das geht nur beim Fahren.


----------



## Wuerfelreiter (14. Februar 2012)

ja, aber sie sollte auch im sitzen ruckfrei einfedern... und im vergleich zu meiner vorgänger durolux ist es schon ein rießen unterschied 

vielleicht bin ich auch nur von meiner alten 888MZ zu verwöhnt xDD


----------



## Collateral (14. Februar 2012)

ich hab dir mal ne PM zu dem Thema geschrieben Würfel


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2012)

So, ich war heute abend mal schnell im Keller und habe mal meine Idee zur Sperrung der Q-Lock-Achse fotografiert, damit sie ohne Probleme durch Naben laufen kann, die Innen keine durchgängige Hülse haben. Ich glaube, ich habe es Q-Lock-Key genannt 
Wer jetzt an eine super mega Erfindung in Gold oder sonst etwas denkt, liegt völlig daneben. Das ganze ist eher unscheinbar und im Prototypenstadium auch nicht sehr ansehnlich;..... aber effektiv 
Hier mal die Ausgangsbasis:



Man sieht, der Hebel ist offen und der "Knopf", der die Sperrklinken zurück schiebt, ist noch nicht zurück geschoben.
Und jetzt kommt der Q-Lock-Key. "Knopf" zurückdrücken und den Key einschieben:



Die Sperrklinken sind blockiert, genauso, wie der Hebel. Er lässt sich nicht mehr umlegen.
Und so könnt ihr die Achse ohne Probleme durch die komplette Nabe ziehen.



Simpel, hässlich, aber extrem effektiv. Und, die in meinen Augen wirklich genialen Achse von Suntour, bleibt komplett unverändert. So einfach, wie es aussieht, war es dann am Schluß doch nicht. Erst der 3. Prototyp hatte gepasst, bzw. gab das gewünschte Ergebniss.
Die m.M. nach beste Lösung wäre jedoch, die achse so umzubauen, dass sie wie eine Kugelschreibermine funktioniert. Aber dazu fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. Da habe ich echt besseres zu tun. .......nämlich biken zu gehen


----------



## Schmiederich (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Fotos.
Super Idee. 
Funzt
Darauf kommts an
u. dann lieber biken........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. Februar 2012)

Welches ist eigentlich das beste Gabelöl für die Durolux. Hab gelesen das Putoline 2,5w sehr gut sein soll. Gibts da noch verschiedene Sorten oder merkt man da keinen Unterschied. Sonst würde ich das hier bestellen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Putoline-HPX-2-5-2-5-Gabeloel-SAE-2-5W-Fluits-/380324499189


----------



## CrossX (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern ein bisschen Öl nachgefüllt, dabei ist wohl irgendwas schief gelaufen. Jetzt bekomme ich die Schraube für die Zugstufe nicht mehr komplett rein und wenn ich sie drehe, dreht sie sich auch sichtbar raus. Ca. 2 mm. Normalerweise bleibt die doch immer in der gleichen Position oder? Hatte das schonmal jemand?


----------



## sap (20. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand verraten, ob bzw. wer hier noch für die selbstgebauten Absenkknöpfe "zuständig" ist? 
Habe meinen vor einer Weile verloren und suche nun doppelten Ersatz. Habe keinen Dreher oder so zur Verfügung und damals wurde mir hier ein sehr günstiger und funktionstüchtiger Knopf angeboten, weiß leider nur nicht mehr, wer das war


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Februar 2012)

Falls sich wer findet - ich melde auch Interesse an.


----------



## Ripgid (20. Februar 2012)

Ich werd mich mal drum kümmern und paar von den Dingern drehen. Wer Interesse hat, PN an mich..


----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2012)

Hätte mal ne bitte an die Durolux spezis^^

könnte mir jemand länge und max. durchmesser einer rca kartusche abmessen?

Danke


----------



## M202 (6. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> ......dazu müsste aber Suntour eine Dichtung einbauen.
> 
> Es suppt raus, und zwar wie blöd, wenn man das Fett an den Filzringen auch entfernt hat.
> Dann läuft das Öl in Strömen bis über die PM-Bremssockel.
> ...





cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wie?
> Abstreifer und O-Ringe aufs Standrohr, Filzringe ins Casting, zusammenstecken.
> Hab ich mehrmals gemacht.
> Hat immer dicht gehalten (bis zum Castingtausch).
> ...



Vielen Dank, der Tip ist super 

Bei mir hat es auch gesuppt.
Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr die O-Ringe im Dreierpack beim Hagebau besorgt und einen davon beim initialen Umbau als Sagindikator verbaut. Am WE habe ich dann mit den übrigen zwei O-Ringen euren Tip umgesetzt, da sich das Öl im Casting mittlerweile schon verflüchtigt hatte. Bis jetzt hält es dicht auch nach längerer "Überkopfstellung", ich kann auch keinen Unterschied bzgl. Ansprechverhalten im Vergleich zu vorher feststellen. 

Die einfachsten Ideen sind oft die besten.


----------



## scott-bussi (6. März 2012)

Gern geschehen


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Hab gerade eine neue Durolux 2011 bestellt.
Sollte ich dort gleich einen O Ring einbauen?
Welche Größe brauche ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (7. März 2012)

Ich hab glaub ich 2 30mm o-ringe drin


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Ich hab glaub ich 2 30mm o-ringe drin



Zwei pro Seite???


----------



## rigger (7. März 2012)

Nein insgesamt 2, also einer pro seite reicht völlig.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Passt ein Mavic Deetraks LFRS zur Gabel ?


----------



## rigger (7. März 2012)

Wieso nicht...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

Weil die Achse nicht bei jeder Nabe passen soll ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (7. März 2012)

Du meinst das Problem mit dem Heraus bekommen?! Dann schau mal meine Bilder weiter oben an.


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. März 2012)

ahhhh...

Gibt es soetwas bei Dir zu kaufen ?

Wo kann ich eingentlich Ersatzteile kaufen ?

Wie Travel ich die Gabel von 180 auf 170oder160mm ?

Fragen über Fragen... Meine erste Durolux...


----------



## CrossX (8. März 2012)

Das mit der Steckachse ist wohl ne Eigenbaulösung.
Ersatzteile gibts bei Gocycle.de einiges und traveln kannst du die 180mm auf 160mm indem du eine neue Kartusche kaufst.


----------



## slash-sash (8. März 2012)

Stimmt, der Q-Lock-Key ist ne Eigenkreation. Besteht denn überhaupt Interesse an dem Teil?
Soweit ich weiß, braucht er keine neue Kartusche zu kaufen. Ich meine, Stefan hat mal gesagt, dass die 160mm nur ein paar Spacer drin hätte, so dass man sie auf 180 umrüsten kann. Mag auch sein, dass ich da was falsch verstanden habe.
Ansonsten hätte ich noch neu nagelneue 160er Kartusche hier liegen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2012)

Ich würde so ein Teil kaufen. Der Shop, wo ich die Gabel gekauft habe, meinte ich kann die Gabel auf 160 umbauen. 

Neue Kartusche will ich nicht kaufen. Dann geht die Gabel zurück.


----------



## CrossX (8. März 2012)

Also bei mir ist ne neue Kartusche reingekommen als die Gabel beim Service war. Hab auch noch nirgends Spacer zu kaufen gesehen. Nur 160 oder 180er Kartuschen. Aber ohne Garantie


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand das genau beantworten?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2012)

Was für ne Gabel hast du denn genau. Kannst Du mal die komplette Bezeichnung posten?


----------



## project529 (8. März 2012)

Dazu benötigt man keine Spacer und gar nichts.
Die Gabel hat verschiedene "Aufhängungen" für 140, 160 und 180mm Federweg.
Alles darunter oder dazwischen kann man mit Spacern bewerkstelligen, dazu passen die gewöhnlichen Federwegsspacer aus FOX-Federgabeln einwandfrei.
Um die Gabel auf einen anderen Federweg umzubauen, muss man lediglich einen Nadelpin herausdrücken und in eine der beiden anderen dafür vorgesehenen Löcher pressen.
Genauer wird sich das dann erklären, wenn ihr die Gabel im auseinandergebauten Zustand vor euch habt.
Die oberste Stufe ist für 180mm, die mittlere für 160mm und die untere für 140mm ausgelegt.


----------



## CrossX (8. März 2012)

Das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Wieso werden denn dann zwei Kartuschen angeboten? Nur für Leute die keine Lust haben den Pin zu wechseln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. März 2012)

Wir reden hier von zwei paar Schuhen - deshalb hab ich nach der Modelbezeichnung gefragt.

Es gibt die fixe 180er und die TAD.

Bei der Fixen sieht es so aus:





Da kann man auch die von project529 beschriebenen Löcher sehen.

Bei der TAD ist das tatsächlich so, dass man die entweder intern spacern muss oder es evtl. auch gar nicht geht. Das weiß ich nicht.

Ich kann nur für die Gabel mit dem fixen FW reden, und da wurde das Verändern des FWs oben genau erklärt.


----------



## project529 (8. März 2012)

CrossX:
Dem liegen zwei völlig unterschiedliche Konzepte zu Grunde... die Durolux RCA hat keine externe Absenkfunktion, sondern nur eine interne, also durch manuellen Umbau.
So etwas kann man bei jeder Federgabel auch durch Spacer bewerkstelligen... und wenn man entsprechende Spacer greifbar hat, ist das selbstverständlich auch die einfachere Variante.
Auf diese Weise könnte man selbst eine Boxxer oder Fox40 mit den entsprechenden Spacern auf 180mm oder gar 120mm Hub drosseln.
Die Durolux TAD hat dagegen wenn ich mich richtig entsinne eine Kartusche mit externer Absenkfunktion, sie lässt sich also einfach durch "Knopfdruck" absenken.

DIRK_SAYS: Exakt, danke für das Bild.

/Edit: Man kann wunderbar erkennen, dass der Federweg in der mittleren Einstellung hängt und damit auf 160mm getravelt ist.
Außerdem lässt sich leicht erkennen, dass mit einem passenden Spacer im Handumdrehen derselbe Effekt erzielt werden kann - sofern die Gabel per Pin auf 180mm eingestellt ist - indem zwischen Endstopper und der Negativfeder einfach ein Abstandshalter geklemmt wird, und die Feder demnach auf derselben Höhe liegt.
Man kann sich so einen Spacer demnach auch relativ einfach selbst herstellen, beispielsweise aus einem geeigneten PVC Rohr o.ä. und damit Millimetergenau jede Federwegseinstellung erreichen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2012)

Ein Sache ist jetzt klar und eine neue Frage:

Was macht eine Feder in der Gabel?


----------



## project529 (8. März 2012)

project529 schrieb:


> Die Durolux RCA hat auf der "Federseite" unterhalb der Positiv-Luftkammer lediglich eine Kolbenstange mit 2 Negativ-Federn zur Vorspannung des darüberliegenden schwimmenden Dichtungskolbens.



Wenn euch das Thema Durolux interessiert, lest doch einfach den Thread durch... das wurde alles schon mal geklärt!
 Und zwar liegt die entsprechende Diskussion weniger als 10 Seiten zurück.


----------



## rigger (8. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich die negativfeder... ?


----------



## BommelMaster (8. März 2012)

hey, man kann die gbael selber umbauen, jedoch gibt es von suntour davon nichts

was du brauchst ist ein art spacer, der idealerweise etwaslänger als der zu reduzierende federweg ist - und aus einem weichen material ist,

sehr gut passen tut ein kleines stahlfederchen, das ca 16-17mm innendurchmesser hat.
die kolbenstange hat glaub ich um die 15-16mm durchmesser(müsst nochmal nachmessen). das federchen innen und idealerweise außen mit schrumpfschlauch überziehen. zum einbau muss man aber einiges innen zerlegen, als ungeübter schrauber sollte man sich etwas zeit nehmen, bzw nochmal nachfragen, dann kann iches genauer erklären.

baut man so ein federchen ein, ist das ansprechverhalten verbessert - und zwar um einiges!


----------



## rigger (9. März 2012)

Laut aussage SR Suntour in der >Mail von Gestern kann man die TAD Kartusche nicht intern Spacern, aber die neuen Kartusche sind Kompatibel und meine 10er Kann auch mit dem neuen Knopf zum Absenken ausgerüstet werden...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. März 2012)

Hast Du gefragt, was der Knopf ungefährt kosten wird?


----------



## rigger (9. März 2012)

Konnten sie noch nicht sagen. Die neuen kartuschen haben die auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (10. März 2012)

hat jemand eine alte (kaputte) topkappe für ne durolux übrig?

irgndwas, egal was. Das Problem ist, dass ich die RCA einheit in meine TAD einbauen wollte, und das gewinde am unteren standrohrende das gleiche ist, wie das der Topkappen, die untere endkappe der RCA einheit jedoch ein größeres Gewinde hat!

wenn jemand was übrig hat, bitte melden


----------



## BommelMaster (10. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Laut aussage SR Suntour in der >Mail von Gestern kann man die TAD Kartusche nicht intern Spacern, aber die neuen Kartusche sind Kompatibel und meine 10er Kann auch mit dem neuen Knopf zum Absenken ausgerüstet werden...




ja man kann es nicht machen, weil sie nichts anbieten.

das heißt lang nicht dass es nicht möglich ist!


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Gabel wurde gerade geliefert. Bin echt überrascht von der Qualität der Gabel !
Mal schauen, wie sich die Gabel im Gelände schlägt.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

Billiggabel im Edelrahmen

In der WOMB hat die Gabel gerade top abgeschnitten!


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Ich habe kein Problem damit. Die einfache Technik ist für mich wichtig und das ich selber etwas machen kann. Und die 2011Gabel war echt günstig beim Kauf.

Und eine Gabel für 800 Euro sehe ich nicht ein.


----------



## Schmiederich (10. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem damit. Die einfache Technik ist für mich wichtig und das ich selber etwas machen kann. Und die 2011Gabel war echt günstig beim Kauf.
> 
> Und eine Gabel für 800 Euro sehe ich nicht ein.



recht hat er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

War auch nicht negativ gemeint!!
Aber da kommen bestimmt irgendwelche unwissenden und sagen das das gar nicht geht.


----------



## CrossX (10. März 2012)

Mir ist meine günstige Duro mit leichten Defiziten in der Dämpfung dreimal lieber als zb mein Kollege, der zweimal ne FOX Gabel drin hat und jetzt jeweils 350 Euro Reparaturkosten für seine Gabeln bezahlen darf. Und die Gabeln wurden weder hart noch besonders oft gefahren.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. März 2012)

Genau so ist das


----------



## Schmiederich (10. März 2012)

fox gabeln = überteuertes geschwärtel........

service unverhältnismäßig überteuert

u.oft defekt


----------



## veraono (10. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Laut aussage SR Suntour in der >Mail von Gestern kann man die TAD Kartusche nicht intern Spacern, aber die neuen Kartusche sind Kompatibel und meine 10er Kann auch mit dem neuen Knopf zum Absenken ausgerüstet werden...


Wie schon von Bommel gesagt: Hersteller blabla, natürlich lässt sich mit handwerklichem Geschick da was machen, man sollte Hersteller oder Fachhändleraussagen nie ungeprüft glauben (hat sich leider schon zu oft bestätigt). 
Will jetzt nicht den SR-Service hier persönlich angehen, der wirklich sehr vorbildlich und bemüht ist, aber kann mir vorstellen von den Service-Mitarbeitern hat noch keiner die TAD-Kartusche überhaupt mal offen gehabt.



MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Und die 2011Gabel war echt günstig beim Kauf.


 
Die vor 2012-Durolux wird man vermutlich bald nachgeworfen bekommen wenn die neue mit extern einstellbarer HSC und LSC zu einem vernünftigen Preis zu haben ist. 

Und 800 eur würd ich auch nie ausgeben aber ich muss schon gestehen was die Dämpfung angeht ist z.B. eine Lyrik "out of the Box" einfach eine andere Liga zumindest als die bisherige Durolux, wenn auch gefühlt nicht so steif. Die neue Lux scheint dahingehend aufgeholt zu haben aber auch teurer und immer noch schwerer als die Air-Modelle der zugegebenermaßen noch teureren Konkurenz


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Eine Lyrik mag besser sein, aber die bekomme ich nicht für 250 Euro.

Evtl. kann man ja die 2012 Dämpfungskartusche nachrüsten.

Kann man eigentlich die Druckstufe erhöhen und die Zugstufe schneller machen ?


----------



## CrossX (10. März 2012)

Die Zugstufe bekommt man mit dünnerem Öl (2,5W) schneller. An der Druckstufe kann man wohl nicht wirklich viel machen ohne weitere Kompromisse einzugehen. 
Ich hab aber auch die Info von Suntour bekommen, dass die neue Kartusche in die alten Modelle passen soll. Dann sollte das Problem mit der Druckstufe in den Griff zu bekommen sein.


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2012)

Cool. Danke.

Werde morgen erstmal die Dichtringe unter die Abstreifer bauen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2012)

Hallo,

sollte unter der Staubdichtung nicht ein Ölabstreifring sein?
Hab gerade meine Gabel aufgemacht und der Ölabstreifring fehlt!!!


----------



## veraono (11. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Eine Lyrik mag besser sein, aber die bekomme ich nicht für 250 Euro.
> Evtl. kann man ja die 2012 Dämpfungskartusche nachrüsten.
> Kann man eigentlich die Druckstufe erhöhen und die Zugstufe schneller machen ?


 
Stimmt schon vom Preis ist die bisherige LUX bekannterweise unschlagbar aber halt mit ziemlichen Abstrichen in Sachen Dämpfung. 
Leider ist das aktuelle Modell mit 1-1/8" -Schaft dazu noch schwer (nur Stahlschaft) und die neue Kartusche wird es nicht gratis geben. 
Wenn ich jetzt schon eine Lux mit Alu-Schaft hätte, wäre ich sie vermutl. auch , dann mit neuer Dämpfungs-Kartusche , weitergefahren. 
Aber so war eine gute, gebrauchte Lyrik Coil letztlich unrelevant schwerer und dazu günstiger als eine neue 2012 Lux-TAD trotz nun auch 1-1/8" Aluschaft und dafür mit Luftfeder. Bei (fast) gleichem Gewicht hat mich die Coil-Gabel, mit bekannter und bewährter Technik , letztlich überzeugt, obwohl gebraucht.

Zu deiner Frage bezügl. Druckstufe, genau das ist die Crux an der bisherigen Lux, da lässt sich leider nur wenig sinnvolles tun ohne großen Aufwand zu betreiben (keinerlei Shims, Midvalve ohne Zugstufenbohrungen, kein Basevalve, kein IFP...). 
Hier im Thread hat schon jemand die Zugstufen-Bohrungen aufgefeilt um sie schneller zu machen, wieder Andere haben die Feder am Midvalve mit Unterlegscheiben vorgespannt um mehr Druckstufe zu haben... das alles wird die Gesamt-Performance der Gabel m.e. alles in allem nicht wesentlich verbessern und lohnt der Mühe nicht.

Nein, Ölabstreifringe hat die Gabel nicht, daher ja auch überhaupt erst die Idee mit den O-Ringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2012)

Wieso gibt es dann welche zu kaufen?
Die O Ringe sollen unter den Staubdichtungen eingebaut werden, oder?


----------



## veraono (11. März 2012)

Die neue ab BJ 2012 soll auch Ölabstreifer haben, die alten Baujahre haben keine.
Nachgerüstete O-Ringe unter den Staubdichtungen haben aber einen ähnlichen Effekt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2012)

Welchen Bremsadapter brauche bei der Durolux für eine XT Bremse 203mm ?
Passt der:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-adapter-sm-ma-f-pp/aid:228768


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2012)

Wenn das der 180 auf 203 ist, dann ja.


----------



## CrossX (14. März 2012)

Ich hab heute den Frühjahrsservice für die Lux gemacht. Inklusive 2,5er Öl (vorher hatte ich immer noch 5W drin) und den angepriesenen Dichtringen. 
Das Öl ist echt deutlich spürbar, endlich muss man nicht mehr ganz offen fahren sondern hat einen ordentlichen Einstellbereich. 
Nach mehrmaligen Einfedern waren die Standrohre immer noch sauber. TOP!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2012)

Es gibt im Handel jetzt auch Ölabstreifringe für die Durolux.
Habe mir mal einen Satz bestellt und werde mal Fotos machen.


----------



## Schmiederich (16. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Es gibt im Handel jetzt auch Ölabstreifringe für die Durolux.
> Habe mir mal einen Satz bestellt und werde mal Fotos machen.



hi,
wo gibts die im handel?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2012)

Wichtiger wie Bilder wäre die Bezugsquelle.


----------



## Schmiederich (16. März 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wichtiger wie Bilder wäre die Bezugsquelle.




sag ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2012)

War nur zu langsam.


----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2012)

www.bike-components.de

hat mir die geschickt !


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Was kann ich machen, wenn ich die Schrauben unten an der Gabel nicht mehr los bekomme?
Danke.


----------



## rigger (18. März 2012)

Eigentlich sollte das kein problem sein die loszubekommen, sinf die so fest?


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Sind komplett fest. Das innere Teil dreht mit.


----------



## CrossX (18. März 2012)

Welche Schraube denn? Links oder rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Beide leider... Habe mich mit der Schraubensicherung vertan und leider die falsche Flasche genommen.


----------



## CrossX (18. März 2012)

Also auf der Seite mit der Zugstufe kannst du versuchen weiter zu drehen. Irgendwann löst sich die Zugstufennadel oben in der Kartusche. Dann kannst du das System zerlegen und hast zumindest Platz um die Schraube richtig zu klemmen zum lösen der Mutter. Musste ich letzte Woche auch machen, da passiert wirklich nix. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist es schon schwieriger soviel ich weiß. Vielleicht mit zwei sehr schmalen Muttern gegenklemmen zum lösen. Hast du da hochfestes Loctite drauf gemacht oder was?


----------



## slash-sash (18. März 2012)

Das Einzige, was mir noch einfallen würde, sich nen Heißluftfön zu nehmen und das Punktgebläse direkt auf die Schraube zu halten. Geht bei mir manchmal.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2012)

Hab es doch noch geschafft. 

So hier ein paar Bilder.
Ölabstreifer schön in Öl gebadet:




Dann die ganzen Teile zusammen auf die Gabel stecken und fertig.
Reihenfolge:
Staubdichtungen
O-Ring 
Ölabstreifer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2012)

Beschreib mal bitte, wie Du die Staubabstreifer vom Casting runterbekommen hast. Ich hab mich da nicht dran getraut, irgendwo mit dem Schraubenzieher anzusetzen um sie rauszuhebeln.

Danke.


----------



## matou (18. März 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab mich da nicht dran getraut, irgendwo mit dem Schraubenzieher anzusetzen um sie rauszuhebeln.
> 
> Danke.



Dirk, genauso hab ichs auch gemacht. 
Zwischen Gabel und dünnen Schraubendreher einen Lappen und dann vorsichtig ringsum nach oben gedrückt. Hatte nicht viel Kraft gebraucht und nichts beschädigt. Wenn du deinen dünnen Plastikspatel hast, kannst du's auch damit probieren.


----------



## Predator_Jo (20. März 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Beide leider... Habe mich mit der Schraubensicherung vertan und leider die falsche Flasche genommen.



Hallo,

zumindest auf der Dämpferseite kann man anstatt der Einstellschraube einen Imbusschlüssel einstecken. MIt selbigen kannst du die innere Stange gegenhalten, wärend du die eigentliche Mutter vorsichtig mit einer passenden Zange lösen kannst.

Rechts müsste man auch kontern können, vielleicht mit zwei flachen Schrauben, die unten auf die Gewindestange gedreht werden.

Vielleicht gehts...


----------



## scott-bussi (21. März 2012)

Die Staubabstreifer kann man auch mit einem Maulschlüssel heraushebeln.


----------



## M202 (21. März 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Die Staubabstreifer kann man auch mit einem Maulschlüssel heraushebeln.



Genau, so wird es bei auch Rockshox in den Servicemanuals/-videos gezeigt.
Ich hab vorher noch vorsichtig den Federring von der Dichtung abgenommen damit er dabei keinen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. März 2012)

Hat die 2011 Durolux eine PM6 oder 7 Bremsaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2012)

.


----------



## scott-bussi (22. März 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> .



Heißt das so viel wie:

http://www.gidf.de/


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2012)

Ja, kann da definitiv eingesetzt werden.


----------



## rigger (22. März 2012)

6 zoll


----------



## GoldenerGott (22. März 2012)

Zum Entfernen der Staubschutzdichtungen kann man auch einen Kunststoffgegenstand nehmen. Ich habe von meiner Avid Code den Abstandhalter bzw. Belageinsetzwerkzeug genommen. Hat kratzerfrei funktioniert und der Staubschutzring ist auch heil geblieben. Man sollte allerdings vorher die Feder entfernen, dass sie nicht beschädigt wird.

Der Preis für die Nachrüst Ölabstreifer von Suntour bei bike-components hat mich etwas geschockt. 6,95 pro Stück ist eine Ansage! Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die O-Ringe für 0,99 den gleichen Job erledigen. Ich war überrascht. Bisher habe ich vor jeder Ausfahrt einen Tropfen Gabelöl auf die Standrohre gespritzt. Ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass im Casting nach dem 3/4 Jahr jede Menge Suppe drin steht mit ordentlich Schlamm dabei. War aber alles blitz-blank sauber. Es war nur kein Fett mehr an der Staubschutzdichtung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2012)

Sind das wirklich Öldichtungen vom 2012er Modell oder nur die Schaumstoffringe, die in den vorherigen Ringen drin waren. Sieht für mich auf dem Foto zumindest danach aus ...


----------



## veraono (22. März 2012)

@Dirk 
Das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2012)

So, ich könnte uns die Frage von vor einigen Postings beantworten: ob man eine 160er Kartusche auf eine 180er umbauen kann!
Jo, kann man. 
ABER ... Seht selbst:





Die oberer ist natürlich die 160er. Man sieht schön, dass bei der 180er eine längere Feder drin ist und das Anschlaggummi (schwarzer Gummipuffer um den Kolben) kürzer ist.
Man bräuchte also zum Umbau die 180er Feder.

Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem. Ich habe vergessen, welche Drücke ich wo gefahren habe.
Kann mir jemand mal kurz sagen, was er für Drücke in der rechten Seit und in der linken Seite für einen 70kg-Fahrer in "Kampfmontur" fahren würde?!
Gruß Slashman


----------



## veraono (24. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> .... Man bräuchte also zum Umbau die 180er Feder...


 
Wenn du von 160 auf 180mm umbauen willst, nimm einfach die alte Feder weiter und freue dich über den dadurch vorhandenen Verstellbereich von 180-120mm. Einfluss der unterschiedlichen Federlänge auf Gesamtkennlinie halt ich in dem Bereich für vernachlässigbar.

Wenn jemand von 180 auf 160mm umbauen will wirds komplizierter (Anschlagspuffer/Distanzstück in entsprechendem Durchmesser der Kolbenstange, Feder kürzen da sonst nur 2cm Verstellbereich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2012)

Machts doch net so kompliziert, ist doch völlig wurst was da für eine Feder drin ist, die hat doch allein den Zweck, das Ventil in der richtigen Stellung zu halten, die federt nix mit. 

Hab die bei mir so gekürzt, dass ich von 180 auf 120 absenken kann. 

Irgendwelche Spacer wechseln ist ja eh total simpel, wie bei Rockshox.

Man kann übrigens die ausgeleierten Buchsen tauschen lassen, ging fix (1 Woche), und die neuen Abstreifer habens mir auch eingebaut  !


----------



## GoldenerGott (25. März 2012)

@veraono:
Kannst Du das mal genauer erklären, was man tun muss, um die 160'er auf 180 mm umzubauen? Reicht es aus, den Anschlagspuffer um 2 cm zu kürzen?
Wenn das so wäre, könnte man zwecks Winkelanpassung, falls 180 mm einen zu flachen Lenkwinkel ergeben würden, nur um 10 mm kürzen und käme bei 170 mm raus. Das wäre ja lässig.
Gibt es diese Puffer als Ersatzteil von Suntour? Dann bräuchte man den vorhandenen nicht zerschnibbeln. Auf die Feder könnte man ja verzichten. Oder weiß Jemand den Preis für den Umrüstsatz. Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## CrossX (25. März 2012)

Was hat dich der Spaß mit den Buchsen gekostet?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Was hat dich der Spaß mit den Buchsen gekostet?



Einen Anruf in Valley.


----------



## slash-sash (25. März 2012)

schrauben ist bei mir jetzt nicht das Problem. Aber das Verständniß des Innenlebens einer Durolux ist mir noch nicht bekannt; sprich welches Teil wofür ist. Daher habe ich auch meine beiden Gabeln zum Verglaich auseinander nehmen müßen. 
Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe. Wieso kann ich auf die Länge der Feder verzichten? Die Gesammtlänge wird dann doch geringer und dann habe ich doch eine Länge meiner 160er. Woher ergibt sich dann die Länge der 180er, wenn nicht durch die Feder?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2012)

Durch den Spacer fährt sie 2cm weniger aus. Machst du den Spacer kürzer, fährt sie weiter aus. 
Ist zB bei einer Reba genauso.

Die Feder hält das Ventil in Position, wenn das Ventil an den Kolben kommt, schliesst es und du kannst nicht weiter absenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (25. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Machts doch net so kompliziert, ist doch völlig wurst was da für eine Feder drin ist, die hat doch allein den Zweck, das Ventil in der richtigen Stellung zu halten, die federt nix mit.
> Irgendwelche Spacer wechseln ist ja eh total simpel, wie bei Rockshox.


 
Kompliziert ist es sicher nicht. _Völlig _wurst ist die Feder aber nicht, da sie durch den Luftkolben ab 40mm Hub komprimiert wird und so durchaus auch Einfluss auf die Kennlinie hat. Wenn sie zu lang ist kostet das Verstellbereich (so z.B. wenn jemand von 180 auf 160 runterbauen will). 
Aber ich gebe dir völlig recht, die Relevanz der Feder auf dem Trail hält sich vermutl.  in Grenzen.


----------



## slash-sash (26. März 2012)

Wo aber kommt dann die unterschiedliche Länge zur 180er her? Doch nicht einzig und allein, wenn ich das schwarze Anschlagsgummi kürze?! Irgendwie muß das gesammte doch auf die Länge der 180er kommen? Oder macht das einzig und allein die rechte Seite?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wo aber kommt dann die unterschiedliche Länge zur 180er her? Doch nicht einzig und allein, wenn ich das schwarze Anschlagsgummi kürze?!



doch



slash-sash schrieb:


> Irgendwie muß das gesammte doch auf die Länge der 180er kommen? Oder macht das einzig und allein die rechte Seite?



Rechts????
Ist die Dämpferkartusche vom Schaft nicht lang genug bei der 160er??


----------



## veraono (26. März 2012)

Doch,ist lang genug... Federweg wird nur durch TAD-Kartusche begrenzt. 
Wie oben mehrfach steht, einfach den Anschlags-Gummipuffer auf der Kolbenstange in der TAD-Kartusche kürzen und gut.


----------



## rigger (26. März 2012)

Hat sich erledigt...

Edit: Hab jetzt mal den gummipuffer halbiert und bin jetzt bei ca. 190mm fw.


----------



## slash-sash (26. März 2012)

I ja krass. Dann suchst du jetzt wahrscheinlich keine Kartusche mehr, oder?  Ich hätte nämlich noch ne neue 160er (oder, wie wir gelernt haben  auch ne 180er)


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2012)

Ich hab heute beim putzen einen Riss in der Steckachsklemmung entdeckt.  
Hab mal Suntour geschrieben, aber ich denke die Gabel ist Schrott, das Casting übersteigt bestimmt meine finanziellen Mittel. Oder hat zufällig noch einer eins rumliegen?


----------



## rigger (26. März 2012)

Danke nochmal, hab aber erstmal 10 min. gebrauch bis ich die metallringe gesehen hab die die beiden endstücke in der Kartusche halten, sind aber doch nur 180mm bis es "Klonk" macht laut O-ring!!  

Ach ja die 2012er Kartuschen zum Nachrüsten wird es erst ab Mai geben!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab heute beim putzen einen Riss in der Steckachsklemmung entdeckt.
> Hab mal Suntour geschrieben, aber ich denke die Gabel ist Schrott, das Casting übersteigt bestimmt meine finanziellen Mittel. Oder hat zufällig noch einer eins rumliegen?




Herr Lehrer, ich weiß was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8819771&postcount=1335


----------



## veraono (26. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt...
> Edit: Hab jetzt mal den gummipuffer halbiert und bin jetzt bei ca. 190mm fw.





rigger schrieb:


> ... sind aber doch nur 180mm bis es "Klonk" macht laut O-ring!!


 
Wo macht es "Klonk", Dämpfungsseite?
Hast du mal gecheckt ob das Verhältnis von Einbautiefe der unteren Buchsen im Casting und der Standrohrlänge mehr als 180mm FW hergeben? 




CrossX schrieb:


> Ich hab heute beim putzen einen Riss in der Steckachsklemmung entdeckt.
> Hab mal Suntour geschrieben, aber ich denke die Gabel ist Schrott, das Casting übersteigt bestimmt meine finanziellen Mittel. Oder hat zufällig noch einer eins rumliegen?


 
Scheint leider ein öfter auftretendes Problem der Durolux mit Schraubachse zu sein, bei mir genauso passiert und gab hier schonmal jemand mit gleichem Problem aber ich find den Beitrag nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (26. März 2012)

Hab ein wenig druck abgelassen und von hand einmal bis zum anschlag langsam eingefedert und mit O-ring gemessen.


----------



## veraono (26. März 2012)

Aber kommt sie denn nun 10mm weiter raus? Hat sie einen harten Anschlag beim Ausfedern (Begrenzung durch Dämpfungsseite?).


----------



## esmirald_h (27. März 2012)

x


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Scheint leider ein öfter auftretendes Problem der Durolux mit Schraubachse zu sein, bei mir genauso passiert und gab hier schonmal jemand mit gleichem Problem aber ich find den Beitrag nicht mehr.



Scheint keine besonders stabile Konstruktion zu sein. Vielleicht wäre bei einem neuen Casting sofort ein Umstieg auf Q-log sinnvoll. Allerdings bräuchte ich dann auch ne neue Steckachse. 
Mal abwarten was Suntour sagt.


----------



## rigger (27. März 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Aber kommt sie denn nun 10mm weiter raus? Hat sie einen harten Anschlag beim Ausfedern (Begrenzung durch Dämpfungsseite?).



Nein sind leidere nur 180mm , nen harten anschlag gab es nur beim einfedern.


----------



## slash-sash (27. März 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Scheint keine besonders stabile Konstruktion zu sein. Vielleicht wäre bei einem neuen Casting sofort ein Umstieg auf Q-log sinnvoll. Allerdings bräuchte ich dann auch ne neue Steckachse.
> Mal abwarten was Suntour sagt.



Wieso brauchst du dann ne neue Steckachse? Meinst du, dass das Q-Loc deine Achse rechts und links nicht ausreichend klemmt?


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Wieso brauchst du dann ne neue Steckachse? Meinst du, dass das Q-Loc deine Achse rechts und links nicht ausreichend klemmt?



Nein, aber ich habe jetzt noch die alte Steckachse. Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Casting mit Q-log Aufnahme kaufe brauche ich zwangsläufig auch die passende Achse dazu


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2012)

Das Problem mit der reißenden Steckachsaufnahme haben eigentlich alle Hersteller von geschraubten Achsen. 

Deshalb hier immer nur mit viel Gefühl (kann man auch kaufen, wenn mans nicht hat - heißt dann Drehmomentschlüssel ) drangehen. Beim Gebrauchtkauf einer solchen Gabel würde ich mir diese Stelle vorher ganz besonders anschauen. Achse auch mal rausmachen und innen rein schauen.


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2012)

Bei Arbeiten in der Werkstatt habe ich dafür immer einen Dremo genommen. Ich hab der Stelle nie so ganz getraut. Bei nem Platten im Gelände hab ich mich auf den Drehmomentschlüssel in der Hand verlassen. Hat wohl nicht funktioniert. Obwohl aufgrund eines Plattens das Rad in den letzen Jahren sehr selten ausgebaut wurde. Deshalb wundert mich das ehrlich gesagt auch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2012)

Vielleicht hattest Du einfach nur Pech. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben, bei Modellen anderer Hersteller gab es da auch schon Probleme (Boxxer, Fox 36, ...).


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2012)

Deswegen würde ich nie viel Geld für eine Fox ausgeben, die sind immer noch übers Casting geklemmt (auch wenn es mit Hebeln ist). 

@crossx: nicht schreiben, die lesen NIE ihre Mails - *anrufen *!!!!


----------



## CrossX (27. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @crossx: nicht schreiben, die lesen NIE ihre Mails - *anrufen *!!!!



Hatte schon mehrfach schriftlich mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen hier übers Forum. Jedesmal kam sehr schnell und unkompliziert ne Antwort


----------



## rigger (27. März 2012)

Absenken lässt sich meine jetzt auf 120mm von 180. 

Kontakt per mail war auch immer super, spätestens am nächsten tag kam ne Antwort.


----------



## veraono (27. März 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Nein sind leidere nur 180mm , nen harten anschlag gab es nur beim einfedern.


Das heißt sie kam nicht weiter raus obwohl du den Puffer gekürzt hast?
das ist seltsam, vermutl. dann doch Begrenzung durch Dämpfungsseite, hab die Lux noch nie ausgemessen.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der reißenden Steckachsaufnahme haben eigentlich alle Hersteller von geschraubten Achsen. Deshalb hier immer nur mit viel Gefühl (kann man auch kaufen, wenn mans nicht hat - heißt dann Drehmomentschlüssel ) drangehen.


Hängt m.E. vorwiegend mit den Materialeigenschaften und Alterungserscheinungen des Magnesiums sowie der Konstruktion an sich zusammen. Hab die Achse nicht sonderlich fest angezogen, jedenfalls nicht fester als je zuvor und bevor die schlauen kommen... nein, ich habe die Schraube nicht gerade neu gefettet. Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist super aber wie schon oben erwähnt leider nicht immer verfügbar.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. März 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Hängt m.E. vorwiegend mit den Materialeigenschaften und Alterungserscheinungen des Magnesiums sowie der Konstruktion an sich zusammen. Hab die Achse nicht sonderlich fest angezogen, jedenfalls nicht fester als je zuvor und bevor die schlauen kommen... nein, ich habe die Schraube nicht gerade neu gefettet. Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich recht, ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist super aber wie schon oben erwähnt leider nicht immer verfügbar.



Wollte hier niemanden Grobmotorik unterstellen oder gar klugschei$$en - sorry wenn das so ankam. 

Ich glaube auch, dass - wie Du schreibst - die Konstruktion mit der geschraubten Klemmung anfällig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. März 2012)

Kam nicht so an.
Die Konstruktion ist einfach built to break auf kurz oder lang, im Umgang damit ist maximale Vorsicht geboten und je älter das Casting desto weniger Kraft. Vielleicht würde das ganze sogar dauerhaft halten bei strikter Einhaltung der Drehmomente aber das ist leider auf der Tour nicht immer mögl.
Steckachssysteme wie z.B. Q-Loc /Maxle etc. sind eine gelungene Entwicklung.


----------



## Stoffelpautz (29. März 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand ab wann es den jetzt endlich mal die RC2 Kartusche gibt und wo?? Werd noch verückt! Werde jetzt dan Rock Shox Kunde nach dem da nix geht.

Stoffel


----------



## rigger (29. März 2012)

Vor mai wird das nix hat mit der Mitarbeiter von SR Suntour gesagt.


----------



## slash-sash (1. April 2012)

Ich wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben, dass ich eine 120-160er (und wie wir gelernt haben auch auf 180 umbaubar ) TAD-Kartusche SF8; also auch SF9-SF11 für ne Durolux in den Markt setze. Wenn also einer Interesse hat....!


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Hatte schon mehrfach schriftlich mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen hier übers Forum. Jedesmal kam sehr schnell und unkompliziert ne Antwort



Tja, leider kam keine Antwort von Suntour. Hab mal bei denen angerufen im Service, die konnten mir aber auch keine genauen Preise sagen und haben mich an meinen örtlichen Händler verwiesen. Der solle sich darum kümmern 
Bin etwas enttäucht. Sonst lief der Service bei denen besser


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2012)

Mein Schrauber im Laden sagte mir zB, er wäre jetzt auch "Suntour-Stützpunkt" - daher läuft das bei denen wohl nur noch übern Händler. Ich tät die Gabel über deinen Händler einfach einschicken - was soll passieren? 
Unverlangte Reparaturen muss man ja nicht bezahlen. 
Ist ja nicht Toxoholics.
Machst ein Anschreiben mit rein und wartest ab.

Mir hatten die am Telefon auch gesagt, ja wüssten sie nicht was Buchsenwechsel kostet und ob man das überhaupt machen kann oder nicht gleich das ganze Casting ab muss, ich sollte erstmal einschicken (übern Händler). Eine Woche später zurück, kostenfrei. An einer Gabel aus 2008!


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2012)

Stimmt schon, einschicken kostet eigentlich nix, und ein neues Casting muss eh rein. Werde die Gabel heute mal ausbauen und zum Händler fahren. Wenn ich das Casting zahlen muss hab ich halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## rigger (2. April 2012)

Der preis für den neuen Knopf zum Absenken wird bei 19,90 liegen, für die RC2 Kartusche zwischen 120-150.


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Der preis für den neuen Knopf zum Absenken wird bei 19,90 liegen, für die RC2 Kartusche zwischen 120-150.



Danke, aber das brauche ich erstmal beides nicht.


----------



## rigger (2. April 2012)

Bei der Kartusche bin ich am überlegen mir die zu kaufen, wäre ne günstige möglichkeit die performance zu verbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (2. April 2012)

Ich bin da auch sehr gespannt, die RCA-Kartusche war ja leider auch keine Offenbarung. 
Allerdings wird die neue Durolux in den Bikebravos sehr gelobt. Keine Bemerkung das die Druckstufe zu schwach wäre.


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meiner Gabel.


----------



## rigger (13. April 2012)

So hab heute mal meine Durolux mit den neuen 180mm und 60mm Absenkung hier auf meinen trails getestet.


----------



## CrossX (18. April 2012)

Hab gerade Bescheid vom Händler bekommen. Reparatur meiner Gabel kostet 130 Euro  War leider nix mit Kulanz.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. April 2012)

Wurde eine Begründung genannt?


----------



## CrossX (18. April 2012)

Naja, ist halt aus der Garantiezeit raus, da muss man Reparaturen halt selbst zahlen. Alles weitere liegt ja im Ermessen des Herstellers.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. April 2012)

Das Casting kostet ca. 90 Eur, dann noch die Qlock-Achse und der Arbeitslohn. Die Kosten scheinen mir nicht zu hoch gegriffen.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das ich eine Q-lock Achse bekomme. Wäre zwar schön aber ich schätze mal die verbauen das was auch drin war. Mit Q-lock wäre natürlich Bombe. Anfang nächster Woche kommt sie wieder


----------



## slash-sash (19. April 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das ich eine Q-lock Achse bekomme. Wäre zwar schön aber ich schätze mal die verbauen das was auch drin war. Mit Q-lock wäre natürlich Bombe. Anfang nächster Woche kommt sie wieder



2 Ding verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Punkt 1): warum bist du den Weg über den Händler gegangen? Ich wäre direkt an Suntour gegangen. Ist meißtens besser, schneller und vor allem, wahrscheinlich auch in deinem Falle; effektiver. Vielleicht hättest du ja doch das Casting für lau bekommen. Wenn ich einen direkten Ansprechpartner habe, gehe ich doch nicht den Weg über einen Dritten.
Und Zweitens, warum hast du nicht gesagt, dass du lieber ein Q-Lock-Casting haben möchtest? Die sitzen doch nicht da und warten auf dein Casting und sagen sich: "Hey super, dass ist ja CrossX Gabel, der will bestimmt ne Q-Lock Casting haben". Sorry, aber sollen die das riechen?
Ruf da an und sieh zu, dass du das klärst. Ich ich meine dich. NICHT dein Händler. Und dann würde ich denen mal stecken, dass du nicht der erste, nicht der einzige und auch nicht der letzte bist, der diese Art von Bruch hat. Die sollen sich mal was einfallen lassen. Du bist doch nicht auf den Mund gefallen.



rigger schrieb:


> So hab heute mal meine Durolux mit den neuen 180mm und 60mm Absenkung hier auf meinen trails getestet.



Was hast du jetzt gemacht? Einfach das schwarze Gummi um 2 cm gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (19. April 2012)

Jo gummi einfach abgeschnitten.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2012)

slash-sash schrieb:


> 2 Ding verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Punkt 1): warum bist du den Weg über den Händler gegangen? Ich wäre direkt an Suntour gegangen. Ist meißtens besser, schneller und vor allem, wahrscheinlich auch in deinem Falle; effektiver. Vielleicht hättest du ja doch das Casting für lau bekommen. Wenn ich einen direkten Ansprechpartner habe, gehe ich doch nicht den Weg über einen Dritten.
> Und Zweitens, warum hast du nicht gesagt, dass du lieber ein Q-Lock-Casting haben möchtest? Die sitzen doch nicht da und warten auf dein Casting und sagen sich: "Hey super, dass ist ja CrossX Gabel, der will bestimmt ne Q-Lock Casting haben". Sorry, aber sollen die das riechen?
> Ruf da an und sieh zu, dass du das klärst. Ich ich meine dich. NICHT dein Händler. Und dann würde ich denen mal stecken, dass du nicht der erste, nicht der einzige und auch nicht der letzte bist, der diese Art von Bruch hat. Die sollen sich mal was einfallen lassen. Du bist doch nicht auf den Mund gefallen.
> 
> ...



Zu Punkt 1: Ich habe im Vorfeld mit Suntour telefoniert, und da wurde mir gesagt, dass der schnellste Weg über den Händler geht. Ich solle sie da abgeben, das wäre die beste Lösung. Ich nehme mal an die arbeiten lieber mit Händlern zusammen anstatt dauernd Privatpersonen zu betreuen.
Allgemein bin ich überhaupt kein Freund von Händlern, weil ich schon weiß das dadurch vieles länger und umständlicher wird. Aber wenn man von Suntour gebeten wird den Weg zu nehmen, was soll ich da machen? 

Zu Punkt 2: Klar wäre eine Q-lock schöner, aber vermutlich auch teurer. Als Student kann ich mir eigentlich die Reparatur garnicht leisten. Da heißt es schon wieder Mama und Papa anpumpen.  Da nimmt man lieber das günstigste was man bekommt, und bei der neuen Variante hätte ich sicherlich noch die Steckachse neu kaufen müssen. Die schlägt im Netz mit 50 Euro zu Buche.

Ich werde aber gleich trotzdem nochmal bei Suntour anrufen. Vielleicht haben Sie ja heute ihren spendablen Tag und legen die Achse so mit dabei. Welches Casting sie verbauen dürfte denen ja ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2012)

Mir wurde 2010 gesagt, dass es keine Castings mit Schraubachse mehr gibt und ich habe damals eins incl. Qloc bekommen. 

Na die Kulanz scheint ja nachzulassen, entweder gabs zu viel Kulanzgewährungen oder die Marke ist jetzt ausreichend etabliert (was ich aber beides bezweifle).

Ich werde meine Durolux wohl demnächst verkaufen, mein passendes Radl (Torque) ist zerbrochen und ein Nachfolgerbike nicht in Sicht.


----------



## CrossX (19. April 2012)

Naja, Kulanz hin oder her. Ich verstehe ja auch wenn die Firma mal was verdienen will. Bei FOX oder RS käme keiner auf die Idee, dass die überhaupt für lau auch nur den Finger krum machen. 
Aber das nur noch Qloc Castings verbaut werden ist ja erfreulich. Das alte System hat sich ja auch nicht bewährt und wurde von Suntour schnell verändert.


----------



## NoMütze (20. April 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> So hab heute mal meine Durolux mit den neuen 180mm und 60mm Absenkung hier auf meinen trails getestet.



 das war ja wieder eine tolle Idee!!!
meine hat jetzt 170-100...
Die Duro ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut.
Genial einfach, einfach genial!
Und dazu noch die Luftkammer gereinigt und ein paar homöopathische
Motoröltropfen rein und gut iss für das Jahr!

Habs jetzt vergessen, aber hast du auch noch die RC-Dämpfung nachgerüstet?
(ah...Edith sagt, einfach mal weiter nach oben scrollen...)


----------



## rigger (20. April 2012)

Fährt sich bei meinem rad mit 120mm abrt so als wenn einer die bremse schleifen lässt, sind aber auch mal eben 3° geometrieänderung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (20. April 2012)

ha..ja, hab auch das Gefühl, vorn über den Lenker zu fallen, aber es gibd ein paar Steigungen, wo ich froh drum bin...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2012)

Meine Gabel ist wieder da. 
Habe ein neues Casting bekommen, inklusive der neuen Schnellspannsteckachse. Dazu gab es noch einen neuen Zugstufenknopf und sie haben das System der Lenkerremote entfernt und die neue Kappe von der 2012er Lux draufgemacht. 
Alles in allem habe ich 129 Euro bezahlt. Finde ich äußerst fair, wenn ich sehe was die Teile einzeln kosten. Für das Kleinzeugs wurde garnichts berechnet. 
Dazu wurde die Gabel anscheinend frisch geserviced, so fluffig wie jetzt hat sie noch nie angesprochen. Echt genial. 
Am Wochenende werde ich mal ne ausgiebige Testfahrt machen.


----------



## -Soulride- (28. April 2012)

Ich weiß das hier irgendwo schonmal über den Einbau einer TAD Federungskartusche in eine RCA geschrieben wurde, ich finds aber grade nicht. Deswegen nochmal kurz zwei Fragen:

Was brauch ich jetzt alles um in meine SF-10 RCA die Absenkung einzubauen? TAD-Kartusche ist klar, am besten noch den neuen Knopf für die Absenkung. Noch irgendwelche Schrauben o.ä.?

Anonsten: Gabs irgendwelche Veränderungen in den Federungskartuschen in den letzten Jahren? Auf Dämpfungsseite ist ja 2012 alles neu, aber zur Federung hab ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. April 2012)

-Soulride- schrieb:


> Ich weiÃ das hier irgendwo schonmal Ã¼ber den Einbau einer TAD Federungskartusche in eine RCA geschrieben wurde, ich finds aber grade nicht. Deswegen nochmal kurz zwei Fragen:
> 
> Was brauch ich jetzt alles um in meine SF-10 RCA die Absenkung einzubauen? TAD-Kartusche ist klar, am besten noch den neuen Knopf fÃ¼r die Absenkung. Noch irgendwelche Schrauben o.Ã¤.?
> 
> Anonsten: Gabs irgendwelche VerÃ¤nderungen in den Federungskartuschen in den letzten Jahren? Auf DÃ¤mpfungsseite ist ja 2012 alles neu, aber zur Federung hab ich nichts gefunden.



Du brauchst noch die Ãberwurfmutter fÃ¼r unten, da bei der Federkartusche unten kein Stummel mit metrischem Gewinde sondern ein Autoventil unten rausschaut und das ein anderes Gewinde hat.

Ich hab meine RCA auch umgebaut. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1074292



rigger schrieb:


> Der preis fÃ¼r den neuen Knopf zum Absenken wird bei 19,90â¬ liegen, fÃ¼r die RC2 Kartusche zwischen 120-150â¬.



Wenn jemand den Knopf irgendwo bei nem Onlineshop sichtet, bitte Link posten. THX. 

Bisher gibts den nirgends.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal an so einer SF-12 an einem Testbike versucht an den Druckstufen zu drehen - das liess sich überhaupt nicht drehen - entweder war ich zu blöd oder die Rasterung lässt sich nur mit Eisenklauen überwinden. 
Wenn das so sein soll, dann ist die für mich gestorben.


----------



## CrossX (3. Mai 2012)

Kindersicherung, damit nicht jeder dran rumfummelt und das perfekte Setup versaut. 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dafür groß Kraft braucht. Also entweder war die nicht ok oder es gab nen Trick beim drehen.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Jomü, 

was für einen Luftdruck fährst Du? 


Besten Gruß 
SR SUNTOUR


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Mai 2012)

Ist es normal, dass die Gabel unbelastet ein wenig Spiel in den Buchsen hat?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Mai 2012)

definiere wenig

wenns anfängt zu nerven, tauschen lassen (übern Händler einschicken, hab ich schon 2 mal gemacht)


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. Mai 2012)

Es ist so, dass man es merkt und beim Rad fallen lassen klappert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. Mai 2012)

Hab es mal ausgebaut und es ist deutlich spiel vorhanden.

Muss ich die Gabel über den Händler reklamieren?


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Mai 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hab es mal ausgebaut und es ist deutlich spiel vorhanden.
> 
> Muss ich die Gabel über den Händler reklamieren?



Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## rigger (20. Mai 2012)

Jo ich würde zum händler und einschicken lassen..


----------



## Apeman (15. Juni 2012)

hi ich wollte keinen extra fred aufmachen.

hab mir eine suntour epicon LOD gegkauft und wollte wissen:

-ob und wie ich sie tunen kann. hab was von fett in der gabel gelesen, dass man durch 2,5 oder 5er öl ersetzen soll? 
-welche ölmenge? 
-mit wie viel psi/bar sollte ich die gabel fahren wenn ich so um die 90kg wiege.


----------



## CrossX (15. Juni 2012)

Du kannst das Zugstufenöl in der Kartusche ändern, wenn dir die Zugstufe zu langsam ist. Das Problem trat bei den ersten Baureihen der Durolux auf, wurde aber wohl mitlerweile konstruktiv verändert. So hat es mir zumindest der Suntourmitarbeiter erklärt.

Ansonsten kannst du das Fett aus der Gabel entfernen und gegen Motoröl 15W40 oä. ersetzen, da ein dickflüssiges Öl die Standrohre und Dichtungen besser schmiert als Fett. 
Lies dir am besten mal die erste Seite des Threads durch, das Programm kannst du auch bei der Epicon durchziehen, wenn dir das Ansprechverhalten nicht gefällt. 

Luftdruck musst du am besten selbst testen, da können die Duroluxfahrer eh wenig zu sagen.

Ansonsten bleibt noch zu sagen, dass jede Gabel auch erstmal eingefahren werden muss, um richtig gut zu laufen. Also fahr sie erstmal ein paar Kilometer und guck wie sie sich verhält


----------



## kandyman (15. Juni 2012)

Apeman, was passt dir an der Epicon nicht? 

Ein Kollege von mir hat eine 2012er und musste gar nichts tunen.


----------



## Apeman (15. Juni 2012)

danke für die info 

die epicon spricht bis jetzt noch nicht so schön an wie erhofft. da läuft meine 3 jahre alte pike 302 aus meinem alten pitch fast noch besser...

aber wie oben beschrieben, muß ich sie evtl auch erst mal einfahren


----------



## CrossX (15. Juni 2012)

Das Ansprechverhalten einer Stahlfedergabel wie der Pike zu erreichen, dürfte auch mit der Epicon oder irgendeiner anderen Luftgabel eher schwierig werden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Juni 2012)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand bei ner RCA-Kartusche das Öl gewechselt? Ich würd gern dünneres Öl rein machen, hat aber keinen Anleitung dazu gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magierer (15. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2_zrfIKi0E"]2011 Durolux RCA rebuild - 720p.mov      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. Juni 2012)

Hab eine RCA 160, weiß, 1 1/8 zu verkaufen. Kommt gerade von Suntour zurück.
Hat neue Buchsen bekommen. 200.


----------



## kandyman (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe bei meiner RCA Öl gewechselt, in der Mitte aufschrauben und ausgießen, wieder anfüllen, fertig - wie im Video.


----------



## maxl188 (10. Juli 2012)

Braucht noch jmd eine 180-140er Durolux? Fast ungefahren gg. Gebot per PN.


----------



## slash-sash (11. Juli 2012)

Ich könnte auch noch mit einer 180-140er und einer 160-120er dienen. Gehen in den Bikemarkt, sobald sie ausgebaut und gesäubert sind.


----------



## kandyman (17. Juli 2012)

Kann man die traveln? Ich hätte lieber eine zweite rca...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (18. Juli 2012)

sorry für ot!

wollte nur noch einmal mein fazit zur epicon ändern.
jetzt nachdem sie eingefahren ist, spricht sie super an. schön straff und racig wie es sich gehört


----------



## scott-bussi (18. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich suche eine gebrauchte Durolux 180er. Mögl. 1.5 Schaft, ist aber nicht Bedingung. Einfach mal anbieten.


----------



## Ripgid (19. Juli 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche eine gebrauchte Durolux 180er. Mögl. 1.5 Schaft, ist aber nicht Bedingung. Einfach mal anbieten.



ich hab eine zu veräußern:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/17331-sr-suntour-durolux-1-1-8-180-140mm-tad


----------



## CrossX (27. August 2012)

Hat jetzt schonmal jemand seine Durolux auf die RC2 Kartusche umgebaut?
Habe gerade gesehen, dass es sie jetzt endlich zu kaufen gibt.

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...ldaempferkartusche_upgrade_Kit-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Lohnen sich die 150 Euro?


----------



## waschi (27. August 2012)

Die Gabel sollte da durch ja das Verhalten der 2012 Gabel bekommen und das wird doch Ã¼berall gelobt. Also ich denke die 150â¬ lohnen sich!


----------



## veraono (27. August 2012)

Wenn sie sonst noch gut dahsteht und einen Aluschaft hat wäre es schon zu überlegen. 
Sonst würd ich das Geld eher in die Sparbüchse für eine neue stecken (oder natürlich für viel mehr Geld eine Lyrik-Uturn RC2 kaufen ).


----------



## veraono (27. August 2012)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere den Lord aus der IG-Durolux hier rein, der hatte die Kartusche schon offen: 


> von *Lord Helmchen*
> Ja,
> Ich hatte sie da, ich hatte sie offen.
> 
> ...


 
Ob einen die Zugstufe stört muss jeder für sich entscheiden, für Technik-Freaks, Freerider und Fahrwerksspezialisten sicher ein Manko.

Für den "Otto-normal" Nutzer (sofern es den gibt) vermutlich in Anbetracht der sonstigen Konditionen zu durchaus zu verschmerzen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2012)

Irgendwo gabs doch mal ne Aussage zum Thema Federwegs verändern.

Aktuell hab ich ne 120-160 und hätte gerne 140-180. Kann ich da selber was machen, oder nicht?


----------



## veraono (28. August 2012)

Ja, noch gar nicht so lange her, eine Seite vorher: 


slash-sash schrieb:


> Was hast du jetzt gemacht? Einfach das schwarze Gummi um 2 cm gekürzt?


 


rigger schrieb:


> Jo gummi einfach abgeschnitten.


gibt dann zwar 120-180mm aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2012)

Danke Veraono.

Das ist ja mal geil. einfach die Mutter unten aufschrauben, dann kommt da ein Gummischlauch, den einfach um 2 cm kürzen, wieder zuschrauben und gut ist? Nicht mehr? Keine magischen Worte oder mystischen Tänze an besonderen Tagen im Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (28. August 2012)

Ganz so einfach hat es uns die Federwegsgöttin nicht gemacht: 

Du musst die Kartusche ausbauen und die Kartusche öffnen: 
Luft rauslassen, oberen Dichtungsteller nach unten drücken, dann Sprengring mit Schraubenzieher o.ä. raushebeln (Kolbenstange dabei nicht verkratzen) et voila: 
Gummipuffer auf Kolbenstange kürzen.
Jetzt bist du der Häuptling des Federwegs.
Ist aber kein "Hexenwerk"


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. August 2012)

An den oberen Dichtungsteller komm ich aber nur ran, wenn ich von unten aufmache, oder?


----------



## veraono (29. August 2012)

Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst, 
1. Federwegs-Kartusche komplett ausbauen.
2. Kartusche von oben öffnen
3. Gummipuffer auf Kolbenstange kürzen
4. Zusammenbauen
4.1 "Hardcore 180mm Rider" sein


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. August 2012)

Das von-oben-öffnen hat bei meiner Denke gefehlt - ich dacht, von unten.

Danke.


----------



## rigger (29. August 2012)

Ja geht, kartusche aufmachen, kleinen Gummipuffer der unten drin ist halbieren und den rest wieder einbauen und schon hast du ne 180er mit absenkung auf 120mm.


----------



## greg12 (29. August 2012)

wo gibts denn die sf12 durolux 160mm tapered in schwarz günstig zu kaufen ausser bei go cycles? scheint ja kaum im handel zu sein die gabel...


----------



## bastelfreak (29. August 2012)

go cycle wird der günstigste Anbieter bleiben. Die werden direkt von Suntour beliefert ohne Zwischenhändler.


----------



## schwarzerRitter (29. August 2012)

greg12 schrieb:


> wo gibts denn die sf12 durolux 160mm tapered in schwarz günstig zu kaufen ausser bei go cycles? scheint ja kaum im handel zu sein die gabel...


 
Hier kannst du noch Fragen ob beim Preis noch ein bischen was geht:
http://www.besserbiken.at/mountainbikes/tuning-suntour#1004


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. September 2012)

Weiss veilleicht jemand welche Viskosität das Öl in der Dämpfungskartusche der 2012 ab Werk drin ist?

Bin die 2012er gestern mal ausgiebig in Braunlage auf den langen Rumpelstrecken gefahren und wurde von der Gabel nicht enttäuscht. Kurze Setup nach der ersten Fahrt, dann arbeitetsie prächtig. Die Low und Highspee fünktionieren auch effektiv. Merkt man aber nur auf der Piste und nicht beim Parkplatzhopsen.

Trotzdem würde ich unter Umständen mal anderes Öl einfüllen umm ggfs. eine definiertere Druckstufe zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (2. September 2012)

Im Zweifel Dämpfungs-Öl auskippen, aufheben, mit anderen rumprobieren, ggfs. Original wieder reinkippen  

Alternativ mal SR direkt per PN kontaktieren. 
Wobei es leider, bei aller Hilfsbereitschaft der Jungs, mit Info´s über technische Details des INNENLEBENS der SR-Kartuschen bislang sehr mau aussah.

In jedem Fall aber Erfahrung hier posten


----------



## frankensteinmtb (4. September 2012)

Ich habe mal gehört, dass die Durolux mit speziellem Gabelfett auf den wichtigen teilen im Innenleben seht viel besser gehen soll, als so, wie sie ist, wenn man sie kauft. Ich habe jetzt eine seit ca. Einem Monat, glaubt ihr, ich soll das machen? Woher bekommt man diese spezielle Gabelfett?


----------



## rigger (4. September 2012)

Eigentlich soll das Fett raus und Motoröl zur schmierung im Tauchrohr eingesetzt werden, hab ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (4. September 2012)

Hat die 2012er Ölschmierung?


----------



## veraono (4. September 2012)

Kann nicht mit Sicherheit versprechen, dass ausreichende Schmieröl-Mengen ab Werk drin sind aber ja, die 2012 Lux ist ab Werk für Ölschmierung ausgelegt.


----------



## rigger (4. September 2012)

Auf jeden fall ist eine vernünftige dichtung unten an der Zugstufe vorhanden bei der neuen Kartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (4. September 2012)

Hallo,

SUNTOUR DUROLUX SF12 TAD RC2 140180

wer kann mir was zu der Gabel sagen ?

Gibt es ja nur als Luftgabel und von Luftgabeln habe ich in der Vergangenheit abstand genommen.
Hatte eine Totem Solo Air und entweder war soviel Luft drin, das sie völlig mies angesprochen hat und dann nur ~70% Federweg nutzte oder der SAG war korrekt eingestellt aber die Gabel tauchte bei jedem Pfurz sehr weit ein. Völlig inakzeptabel. Die Druckstufen der Totem waren auch absolut unbrauchbar, da der wirksame Verstellbereich minmal klein war.
Das gleiche bei einer Rock Shox Revelation Dual Air.
Eventuell hätten die Gabeln besser funktioniert, wenn ich keine 100kg wiegen würde...

Also, was macht die Suntour ?


----------



## bastelfreak (5. September 2012)

Das Luftgabeln etwas mehr eintauchen ist normal und nur sehr schwer abzustellen. Wie gut bei deinem Gewicht die Druckstufe der neuen Durolux arbeitet kann ich aber leider auch nicht sagen. Ich hab noch eine SF10 mit Customdämpfung von Lord Helmchen, die ist schon ziemlich gut. Am besten fragts du ihn mal, er hatte die Gabel schon in den Händen und ist gaube ich auch in deiner Gewichtsklasse unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (5. September 2012)

Bei meinen bepackten ca. 80kg macht sie keine Mucken. Einzustellen ist sie zeimlich einfach. Sie hat nur eine Luftkammer. Gefummel mit Positiv- und Negativkamer entfällt. Streng genommen ist es keine Luftgabel sondern eine Luftgabel mit Federunterstützung.  Zugstufe funzt bei meinem Gewicht einwandfrei sowie dir Druckstufen. Ansprechverhalten ist sowieso erste Sahne.


----------



## CrossX (5. September 2012)

Lässt sich das Wegtauchen beim Anbremsen mit der neuen Kartusche denn gut einstellen?

Überlege noch ob sich der Umstieg wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (6. September 2012)

Hmm, keine Ahnung. Achte ich nicht drauf. Habe ich auch noch nie in meiner Zeit als Radfahrer.  
Entweder fahre ich meine Feierabendrunde;da gibts keine Stufen zum langsam fahren oder ich fahre Bikepark. Aber die Lowspeed funzt spürbar. Merkt man wenn man stark übertrieben im Stand in die Pedale tritt und mal auf/zu ausprobiert.

Besser als die olle Lyrik oder 36rc2 die ich mal hatte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. September 2012)

Ich werd beim Winterservice meine Durolux auf 180mm umbauen - wie in vorangegangenen Postes beschrieben.

Beim Vermessen ist mir heute aufgefallen, dass die Standrohre schon ca. 170mm von den Tauchrohren entfernt sind. Auch kann ich die Gabel bis auf ca. 2mm komplett zusammen drücken. 

Nun meine Frage: Gibts bei euch auch diese Toleranzen, bzw. wieviel realen FW hat denn dann eine 180er Gabel?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Mr.T (10. September 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werd beim Winterservice meine Durolux auf 180mm umbauen - wie in vorangegangenen Postes beschrieben.
> 
> Beim Vermessen ist mir heute aufgefallen, dass die Standrohre schon ca. 170mm von den Tauchrohren entfernt sind. Auch kann ich die Gabel bis auf ca. 2mm komplett zusammen drücken.
> 
> ...



ist normal bei allen Gabelherstellern mit +/- 0.5 angegeben; unabhaengig vom Federweg.


----------



## ru3fu5z (11. September 2012)

Hat das federwegstuning möglichereise auch schattenseiten? 
hat eine auf 120-180 umgebaute gabel bei 160 die selbe performance wie die orginalen 160? 
geht das erweitern des federweg in beider richtungen (verkürzen)? 

bin am überlegen mein talas 32 150 am remedy gegen die neue durolux zu tauschen. hat die beiden mal jemand im vergleich gefahren, oder kann sonst was zur sinnhaftigkeit dieses tauschs sagen?
wiege ca 75 kg und und fahre enduro, alpenX und plane BBS für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## roterflitzer (16. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
ich  stehe derzeit vor der neuanschaffung einer neuen Gabel - und liebäugel mit der Durolux SF12.
Auch wenn ich den Federweg nicht ändern möchte denke ich kann mir hier geholfen werden.
Ist die Federwegsverstellung als Uphill Hilfe gedacht oder als "Geometrie"verstellung?
Mir wurde vor einigen Jahren erklärt, dass ich eine RS Lyrik U Turn problemlos und ohne funktionsverlust längere Zeit mit nicht vollem Federweg fahren könne. 
Geht das mit der Durolux ebenso? Also die 180 Version als 160er fahren?

gruß markus


----------



## CrossX (17. September 2012)

Geht theoretisch, aber die Durolux ist stufenlos absenkbar. Du musst als jedesmal die 160mm wieder suchen mit einem Maßband.

Warum holst du dir nicht sofort eine Durolux mit 160mm? Die kann man hinterher immer noch intern wieder umbauen falls du ein Bike mit 180mm Federweg fahren willst. 

DIe Absenkung ist eine Uphillhilfe, indem sie die Geometrie des Bikes verändert. 
Beim Absenken veränderst du ja den Lenk und Sitzwinkel des Bikes und kommst so besser den Berg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roterflitzer (17. September 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> ...Du musst als jedesmal die 160mm wieder suchen mit einem Maßband.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen!

 @CrossX:  danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenns nicht genau 160 sind ist auch schnuppe- wird wohl nach Gefühl eingestellt. Zweiteres ist ("Absenkung ist Uphillhilfe) klar. Die Frage ist eben: verliert die Gabel in abgesenktem Zustand an Performance? Und kann man sie so länger fahren? 180mm brauch ich nicht für ne Schotterabfahrt.... 
Aber: Wenn ich die 180 problemlos als 160er fahren kann, spar ich mir den Umbau für die Zeiten wo sich die180 wohl lohnen könnte. Auf 120 Absenken mach ich sowieso nicht....

was sagt denn der Hersteller dazu?


gruß markus


----------



## Predator_Jo (17. September 2012)

Hallo,

ob die Performance zu 100% gleich bleibt kann ich nicht sagen, dafür habe ich noch nicht den 7. Sinn entwickelt.

Was mir aber schon passiert ist: Absenkung rein (120mm) den Berg hoch, oben dann die Protektoren angelegt und runter gebügelt. Unten angekommen bemerkte ich, dass ich ich irgendwie anders auf dem Bike sitze... Ups, vergessen die Absenkung raus zu nehmen...

Also ich persönlich habe keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## roterflitzer (17. September 2012)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> ... Ups, vergessen die Absenkung raus zu nehmen...
> 
> Also ich persönlich habe keinen Unterschied gemerkt.



DAS hört sich gut an!!!!


----------



## veraono (17. September 2012)

roterflitzer schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 180 problemlos als 160er fahren kann, spar ich mir den Umbau für die Zeiten wo sich die180 wohl lohnen könnte....
> was sagt denn der Hersteller dazu?


 
Die Gabel lässt sich absolut problemlos dauerhaft in jeglicher Position ohne irgendein Funktionsverlust oder relevanten Kennlinienunterschied (dank der Stahlfederunterstützung) fahren. 
Das wurde, falls es dich beruhigt auch schon mehrfach von SR hier im Forum betont.


----------



## rigger (17. September 2012)

Meine lässt sich auf 120mm merklich schwerer treten als auf 180mm, wahrscheinlich ist die geometrieänderung zu krass, vim federverhalten ändert sich.nix.


----------



## veraono (17. September 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Meine lässt sich auf 120mm merklich schwerer treten als auf 180mm, wahrscheinlich ist die geometrieänderung zu krass, vim federverhalten ändert sich.nix.


Genau... es ist, wie du schon geschrieben hast, das ganze Rad und nicht die Gabel, was getreten werden will. 
Das "mich hält ein unsichtbarer fest" Phänomen bei viel Absenkung und steilem Lenkwinkel ist ja nix neues .


----------



## Sergant Serox (17. September 2012)

ich denke das kommt daher, dass du durch das absenken mehr gewicht auf das vorderrad bekommst und da sind ja meist reifen montiert die nicht so gut rollen. ist natürlich nur eine these. die geo veräderung spielt garantiert eine größere rolle


----------



## belgiummtb (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir ne durolux 180-140mm zuzulegen, weiss nur nicht ob sf11 oder 12.  wo liegt der unterschied? 
 zur zeit fahre ich eine talas 150 RL in einem cannondale jekyll 3 von 2012.  
würde gerne diese neue gabel einbauen um mehr in richtung enduro/freeride zu fahren da die talas doch langsam aber sicher an ihre grenzen kommt.  wäre die durolux eine alternative?  worauf sollte ich achten?  bin auch nicht der leichteste fahrer (±10kg)  daher muss sie auch was weck stecken können...  oder sollte ich vieleicht sogar auf die neue DH gabel mit 200mm warten?  würde dies klappen in nem jekyll rahmen?  
viele fragen... und ich hoffe auch viele antworten eurerseits...

gruss aus belgien


----------



## CrossX (20. September 2012)

Der Sprung von 150 auf 180mm halte ich für zuviel. 200mm geht garnnicht. 
Vielleicht lieber die 160-120mm Version der Durolux nehmen

Wenn eine Durolux, dann die SF12, weil die ein komplett neues Innenleben hat mit deutlich überarbeiteter Druckstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (20. September 2012)

Die 160er kann mann dann immer noch auf 180 umbauen...


----------



## belgiummtb (20. September 2012)

hallo und danke fuer eure antworten,

frage, warum wäre der sprung zu gross?  von 150 auf 160 lohnt sich doch gar nicht oder?  würde ich ja fast keinen unterschied im federweg merken oder?

gruss


----------



## rigger (20. September 2012)

Nehm die 160er, ist besser...


----------



## CrossX (21. September 2012)

Beim Umstieg auf 180mm versaust du aber die Geometrie. Das Bike wird sich wie ein Chopper fahren. 
Frag erstmal bei Cannondale nach ob der Rahmen überhaupt für mehr Federweg freigegeben ist.

Außerdem wirst du bei den 160mm vor allem einen Unterschied in der Steifigkeit merken. 
Hat die Talas überhaupt eine 20mm Steckachse, sonst brauchst du beim Umstieg auch noch ein neues Laufrad


----------



## belgiummtb (21. September 2012)

ne die hat ne 15mm steckachse, wusste ich aber.  Ok aber steifigkeit ist nicht das problem, mehr der federweg.  also freigabe für 160 gibt es da das neue jekyll mx ja auch 160mm mit der fox36 hat.

ändert sich die geo so stark?  hätte ich nicht gedacht,...

wie sieht das den aus mit ner 160 wenn man die später umbauen will, ist dies viel arbeit?  bin zwar kein leihe aber auch kein specialist, daher will ich nichts zu kompliziertes machen...

danke für eure hilfe

gruss

yves


----------



## veraono (21. September 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Ok aber steifigkeit ist nicht das problem, mehr der federweg.
> ändert sich die geo so stark? hätte ich nicht gedacht,...
> 
> wie sieht das den aus mit ner 160 wenn man die später umbauen will, ist dies viel arbeit? bin zwar kein leihe aber auch kein specialist, daher will ich nichts zu kompliziertes machen...


 
Steifigkeit war vielleicht nicht dein Problem, wird aber mit der Lux auch ganz sicher nie eins werden 

Geo-änderung von 150mm auf 180mm ist schon deutlich merkbar (Entscheidend ist letztlich die tatsächliche Einbaulänge der Gabeln), abgesehen davon solltest du nicht unbedingt eine 180mm Gabel einbauen, wenn der Rahmen nicht dafür freigegeben ist. 

Der Umbau ist kein Hexenwerk aber man sollte nicht der Typ sein der mit einem Schraubenschlüssel eine Tür aufschließen will. 
Auf einer der letzten Seiten hier im Fred ist alles genauestens beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belgiummtb (21. September 2012)

Ok,

wo kann ich das den anfrage? direkt bei cannondale oder eher bei meinem bike laden?
gibt es den niemand der schonmal ein jekyll auf 170-180 m umgebaut hat?
das claymore hat ja auch 180 mm bei gleichem rahmen, nur der hinterbau hat nen anderen umlenkhebel un dadurch kann der dyad mehr federweg freigeben...

gruss


----------



## dasphonk (22. September 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> wo kann ich das den anfrage? direkt bei cannondale oder eher bei meinem bike laden?
> gibt es den niemand der schonmal ein jekyll auf 170-180 m umgebaut hat?
> ...



Die Rahmen sind nicht gleich. Schau Dir mal die Fotos auf der Cannondale-Seite an. Auf 160 haben schon viele umgebaut, 170-180 habe ich fast noch gar nicht gelesen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (24. September 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, man kann eine deutlich längere Gabel durchaus einbauen. Einige Punkte sind aber vorher zu bedenken:
Die Winkel werden sich mit einer 180 mm Gabel grob geschätzt um 1,5° abflachen. Willst Du das? Vor allem im Hinblick auf den Sitzwinkel ist das schlecht. Ich kenne die Geo vom Jekyl nicht. Manche Bikes bieten da wenig Spielraum (Stütze ohne Setback und Sattel ganz vor schieben, kann helfen, muss aber nicht).
Der Hersteller wird jede Gewährleistung verweigern, wenn der Rahmen bricht oder der Steuersatzlagersitz ausschlägt.
Vorne 180 mm und hinten 150 mm erzeugen ein Hardtail-Gefühl. Der Hinterbau limitiert dann den Abfahrstspaß.

Ich weiß von was ich rede, da ich in meinem Fusion Raid, das ab Werk eigentlich 130 mm haben sollte, eine Durolux TAD 160 eingebaut habe. Leider hat der Hinterbau des Raid, jedenfalls mein speziell zusammengbrutzelter Austauschrahmen, gar keine 130 mm, sondern nur noch 117 mm. Das ist jetzt ein wirklich gutes Trailbike, aber halt vollkommen ungeeignet für Bikepark. Wurzelteppiche gehen damit nicht schneller als vorher, nur etwas komfortabler und ich habe die Geometrie, die ich wollte mit etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel. Den Sitzwinkel kann ich leider auch mit gerader Stütze und Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben nicht ganz ausgleichen, weshalb ich die Federwegsverstellung brauche, um bergauf und in der Ebene nur mit 120 mm zu fahren. Das der Rahmen vielleicht brechen kann, nehme ich in Kauf. Das Bike ist allerdings auch von 2004 und nicht von 2012. Gewährleistung habe ich sowieso keine mehr. Ich bin mittlerweile auch schon ungefähr 2000 km mit der Gabel in dem Rahmen gefahren und bin bisher glücklich damit.

Der Vorteil der 160 mm Gabel im Jekyl ist, dass praktisch keine Geometrieveränderung feststellbar ist, da die 160 mm Gabel mit etwas mehr Sag gefahren wird. Etwas mehr Komfort wirst Du also haben.


----------



## veraono (24. September 2012)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Vorne 180 mm und hinten 150 mm erzeugen ein Hardtail-Gefühl.


Das nun nicht gerade, 150mm gehen ganz gut auch mit mehr FW an der Front, WENN es von der Geometrie zusammenpasst.



> Das der Rahmen vielleicht brechen kann, nehme ich in Kauf.


 
Ich bin zwar im Allgemeinen auch tendentiell eher ein Gegner von Herstellerfreigabehysterie aber mit derlei Worten würde ich mein Schicksal nicht herausfordern wollen


----------



## belgiummtb (24. September 2012)

hmmm

viele antworten, aber trotzdem wiss ich nicht was ich machen sollte
ich glaube, wenn ich irgendwo etwas gümstiges her bekomme (mit absenkung, egal ob fos rock oder sr suntour)  werde ich es probieren und wenn es nicht klappt verkloppe ich sie wieder...oder?

gruss

da belgier


----------



## CrossX (24. September 2012)

Wenn du das Geld über hast, ein bisschen rumzuexperimentieren, dann mach das. 

Falls dir doch das Steuerrohr abreißt, weil du den Rahmen einfach überbelastet hast, hast du danach eh nie wieder Probleme. Angesprochen wurde es ja hier.


----------



## veraono (24. September 2012)

Du schreibst du willst "Enduro/Freeride" und hast aktuell ein Jekyll mit 32mm Gabel mit 150mm FW, 3 Möglichkeiten: 

1. Kauf dir eine _gscheite_ 160mm Gabel (z.B. Durolux RC2, Lyrik RC2 etc.) 
und Pimp dein Rad damit in einem _sinnvollen_ Bereich...
(dein Rad hat ja neben einem Rahmen und Gabel auch noch einen Laufradsatz, einen Lenker und eine Bremse, die u.U. gewisse Grenzen kennen)

2. Kauf dir ein dickeres Rad _WENN_ du Hardcore >180mm brauchst

3. Ich verkauf dir meine alte Durolux zum rumprobieren 

Mit Option 1 und 2 machst du zumindest nichts grundlegendes falsch und die beiden genannten Gabeln könntest du sogar später auf 170-180mm Federweg ausbauen


----------



## belgiummtb (24. September 2012)

bike wird ja zurzeit umgebaut, 

2 fach schaltung (slx 24-38), kettenführung neue stabilere laufräder, bremsen sind auch schon andere drauf (slx mit 203mm und ice tech) 
aber brauche halt noch ne andere gabel daher informiere ich mich... der rahmen ist top und könnte sogar im freeride einsatz kommen, nur der federweg ist hinten begrenzt, aber bevor man da am limit kommt, muss du schon einiges mahen.  also ich mit meinen 105kg kampfgewicht plus drop von 1 bis 1.5m abwärts hat den dämpfer noch nie am limit gebracht und trotzdem ist er so eingestellt das er auch feine sachen weck bügelt.
nur halt die gabel kriege ich nicht perfekt eingelstellt und wenn ich nach nem 70cm drop nur noch nen cm nach oben luft habe denke ich halt über was längeres nach.  cannondale claymore kannst du knicken, bin ich schon gefahren, ist nichts genzes und nichts halbes, die teile arbeiten einfach nicht gut genug zusammen.

gruss

da belgier


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. September 2012)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> bike wird ja zurzeit umgebaut,
> 
> 2 fach schaltung (slx 24-38), kettenführung neue stabilere laufräder, bremsen sind auch schon andere drauf (slx mit 203mm und ice tech)
> aber brauche halt noch ne andere gabel daher informiere ich mich... der rahmen ist top und könnte sogar im freeride einsatz kommen, nur der federweg ist hinten begrenzt, aber bevor man da am limit kommt, muss du schon einiges mahen.  also ich mit meinen 105kg kampfgewicht plus drop von 1 bis 1.5m abwärts hat den dämpfer noch nie am limit gebracht und trotzdem ist er so eingestellt das er auch feine sachen weck bügelt.
> ...



Da ist doch serienmäßig sicher ne Fox drin, oder? Und bei der kannst Du doch die Druckstufe einstellen. Oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## belgiummtb (24. September 2012)

Ja da ist ne fox drin, vieleicht bim ich zu doof die einzustellen
Ist es den wirklich moeglich das das overrohr abreisst wenn ich 2 cm mehr federweg habe?kann mir da mein haendler weirer helfen oder sofort canmomdale und wenn letzteres, hat jemand ne mail adresse?

Bonjour a tous;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (24. September 2012)

Du bist ja mal ein lustiger Kerl
1. Frag deinen Händler doch einfach mal wenn du einen hast. 
2. Ich wette wenn du bei Google "Cannondale" eingibst kommt kein Treffer, oder?
3. Vergiß deine 32mm Fox-Gabel mit deinem Fahrergewicht und irgendwelchen "Freeride" Ambitionen, ob nun Druckstufe verstellbar oder nicht. Das ist für dich eine gute Trail-Gabel aber nix fürs Grobe.


----------



## belgiummtb (25. September 2012)

Ja ich weiss habe ne lustige Ader

Ja ich frage mal nach, hatte in damals schonmal angeschrieben und meinte kein thema können wir umbauen, aber habe nichts konkretes mit im besprochen...

Ja sag ich doch die ganze Zeit das die Gabel nichts fürs Grobe ist und ich was anderes brauche 

habe hier mal was gefunden bei meinem Freund Ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200823051138?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Die sieht doch ganz gut aus oder?  ich weis ist keine SR aber suche halt überall nach

Danke für eure Hilfe und das ihr einen armen Belgier weiter helfen wollt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. September 2012)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Wo geht man denn in Belgien Freeriden? Vielleicht ist Freeriden ja nicht gleich Freeriden...


----------



## belgiummtb (25. September 2012)

maasmechelen filthy trails, bike park malmedy und spa, in holland, winterberg, habe auch verwannte in obersdorf da fahre ich auch ab und an hin und da kann man es auch krachen lassen...  
was haltet ihr den von der oben gennanten gabel?

Gruss


----------



## Felger (27. September 2012)

ich halt nix von der talas. hol dir ne Lyrik mit Mission Control DH und bau ne uturnfeder ein(160mm). evtl pimp sie auf 170 und gut is


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst,
> 1. Federwegs-Kartusche komplett ausbauen.
> 2. Kartusche von oben öffnen
> 3. Gummipuffer auf Kolbenstange kürzen
> ...



So, den Sprengring oben auf der Kartusch hab ich jetzt runter gemacht. Wie gehts jetzt weiter.

Ich kann weder ein Gewinde oben an dem Deckel noch sonst was sehen, wie das auf gegen soll.


----------



## veraono (7. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn du den Sprengring auf der Innenseite am Oberrand der Kartusche aus seiner Nut gezaubert hast, dann kannst du eigentlich  die Kolbenstange problemlos aus der Kartusche ziehen. 
Der obere Dichtungsteller kommt dann mit raus und du hast die mit der Topcap verschraubte Kolbenstange, den oberen Dämpferteller und den Kolben alles zusammen in der Hand , in der anderen Hand das Kartuschengehäuse.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst, nachdem ich an der Außenseite oben an der Kartusche den Sprengring gelöst habe, muss sich die Kolbenstande einfach aus dem Cap oben rausziehen lassen? Geht der Deckel nicht mit ab?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2012)

Update:

Konnte das Cap oben reindrücken. Sehe den inneren Sprengring nun. Aber wie bekomme ich den raus? Da werd ich wohl ohne Sprengringzange nicht weit kommen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (7. Oktober 2012)

Nö, mit Zange no way.
Sehr kleiner Schraubenzieher 2x ist sehr hilfreich aber aufgrund des großen Kolbenstangendurchmessers immer eine fummelige Angelegenheit . 

Genau gesprochen: 
Hab Schraubenzieher Nr.1 unterhalb des Rings angesetzt und mir dann mit Schraubenzieher Nr.2 den Sprengring aus der Nut gehebelt und auf Nr.1 "aufgeladen", mit diesem dann nach oben raufgedrückt und ihn mit selbigem schließlich zirkulär aus der Nut geholt. 
Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand _noch_ einen ultimativen Tip.

Cave: Immer Vorsicht mit der Kolbenstange (Kratzer).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Oktober 2012)

So, bin jetzt fertig.

Danke für den Support.


----------



## Collateral (10. Oktober 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Nö, mit Zange no way.
> 
> Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand _noch_ einen ultimativen Tip.
> 
> Cave: Immer Vorsicht mit der Kolbenstange (Kratzer).




Hatte die Federkartusche heute offen und war auch etwas ratlos mit dem Sprengring, der den Federkolben hält. Habe dann einen Weg gefunden der sehr schnell geht und völlig ungefährlich für die Kolbenstange ist:

Man nehme einen stabilen, spitzen Holzstab (Zahnstocher ist zu weich, Schaschlikspieß ist ideal). Holz ist gesünder für den Kolben als scharfe Schraubenzieher  Damit drückt man nun die beiden sich gegenüberliegenden Enden des Ringes nach unten aus der Nut raus. Automatisch kommt die Seite des Ringes, die der Öffnung genau gegenüberliegt, nach oben aus der Nut und der Ring kann bequem mit einer Spitzzange herausgezogen werden.


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Oktober 2012)

Wie wär es einfach mit einer Sprengringzange? Gibt´s im Baumarkt für unter 10. Funktioniert in der Regel immer, geht schnell und macht nix kaputt.


----------



## veraono (10. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wie wär es einfach mit einer Sprengringzange? Gibt´s im Baumarkt für unter 10. Funktioniert in der Regel immer, geht schnell und macht nix kaputt.


 
Du hast weder die Kartusche schonmal begutachtet, noch dir die letzten 10 Posts durchgelesen, richtig ? .


----------



## scott-bussi (10. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich habe meine Durolux, als ich noch eine hatte kompl. zerlegt und hatte mit keinem Sprengring ein Problem. In der Tat weiß ich aber nicht wie dieser spezielle Ring aussieht. 
Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es aber für jeden Sprengring ein passendes Werkzeug. Ich glaube nicht das die bei Suntour mit Käsespießchen oder Zahnstochern die Gabeln zusammen bauen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (10. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß gibt es aber für jeden Sprengring ein passendes Werkzeug. Ich glaube nicht das die bei Suntour mit Käsespießchen oder Zahnstochern die Gabeln zusammen bauen. ;-)


 
Die Kartusche ist prinzipiell nicht dafür Ausgelegt zur Wartung geöffnet zu werden. Das _Einbauen _des Sprengrings ist das kleinste Problem. 
Mag schon sein, dass es irgendwo auf der Welt ein Werkzeug gibt um solche Ringe rauszufummeln. 

Aber versuch doch bitte bitte nicht hier alle mit allgemeinen Hypothesen zu belehren, die das selbst schon gemacht haben und _Wissen_ wie der Ring aussieht.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (10. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich würde mir für mein künftiges Swoop gerne eine Durolux zulegen.
Hab da noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen .



Was ist der unterschied zwischen DUROLUX RC2 20QLC und DUROLUX TA RC2 20QLC


Herzlichen Dank im voraus 

Gruß AKi


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Die Kartusche ist prinzipiell nicht dafür Ausgelegt zur Wartung geöffnet zu werden. Das _Einbauen _des Sprengrings ist das kleinste Problem.
> Mag schon sein, dass es irgendwo auf der Welt ein Werkzeug gibt um solche Ringe rauszufummeln.
> 
> Aber versuch doch bitte bitte nicht hier alle mit allgemeinen Hypothesen zu belehren, die das selbst schon gemacht haben und _Wissen_ wie der Ring aussieht.



Sprengringzange geht nicht, da diese den Ring auseinanderdrücken würde.

Der Tipp mit dem Schaschlickspieß ist gut - ich habs mit nem dünnen Dorn gemacht und den Kolben vorher mit Klebeband abgeklebt, damit ihm nix passieren kann.


----------



## ru3fu5z (10. Oktober 2012)

TeamAki schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> ich würde mir für mein künftiges Swoop gerne eine Durolux zulegen.
> Hab da noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen .
> 
> ...



TA kann den Federweg verstellen


----------



## veraono (10. Oktober 2012)

@DIRK SAYS 
Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz warum du mich zitiert hast,
aber ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Collateral (10. Oktober 2012)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Wie wär es einfach mit einer Sprengringzange? Gibt´s im Baumarkt für unter 10. Funktioniert in der Regel immer, geht schnell und macht nix kaputt.



Ich denke Du meinst den *Seegerring*, der vor dem Sprengring auf dem Kartuschendeckel sitzt. Den kann man selbstverständlich mit einer *Seegerringzange* aus dem Baumarkt leicht abnehmen, ohne etwas zu zerstören. Eine Zange, mit der man den *Sprengring* darunter aus der Nut holen könnte, wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. Oktober 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> @DIRK SAYS
> Ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz warum du mich zitiert hast,
> aber ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.



Zum Untermauern Deiner Aussage.


----------



## Michael1989 (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute. 
Bin gerade erst in den Besitz der Durolux SF9 gekommen,und ein RCA Upgrade von 2011. Habe die TAD 160-120mm. 
So und wenn ich das vor einigen Seiten richtig gelesen habe,kann man im Inneren einer Kartusche (welche Seite weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr  ) einen Schwarzen Gummi heraus nehmen - diesen dann um 2cm abschneiden und man erhält dann einen Federweg von 180-120mm richtig ? Ähmm nochmal ne blöde Frage hinterher : Geht das jetzt nur bei der Fixen oder auch mit der TAD Einheit,sorry wegen der Fragerei.. aber setzte mich selber gerade erst als Anfänger mit der Materie auseinander. 
Aber dennoch ... von der Gabel bin jetzt schon begeistert  Zum selber Warten und das Tuning ist ja recht einfach bestellt - sowie wie ich das hier lese.


----------



## veraono (11. Oktober 2012)

Lies dir nochmals genau Seite 68 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=398406&page=68 durch, da ist eigentl. alles beschrieben. 
Federwegskartusche = linke Seite. Wenn du zuvor noch nie eine Gabel offen hattest, schau dir erstmal die Service-Videos auf der SR- Homepage an. 

Irgendjemand mit zuviel Zeit sollte sich echt mal die Mühe machen und die ganzen Kerninformationen und Bilder aus dem Thread zusammenzufassen in etwas, das anpinnungswürdig wäre.


----------



## Michael1989 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ja danke dir ! Die Gabel habe ich bereits auseinander gebaut...ok meine als Anfänger damit (Die Durolux Technik ) erstmal kennen lernen  Habe mir jetzt das ganze nochmal durchgelesen,jetzt ist der Fall aber klar für mich  das erscheint mir jetzt nicht als so schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Collateral (12. Oktober 2012)

Also einen Federweg von 120-180mm wirst Du nur durch Umbau der TAD-Kartusche erreichen, da eine RCA ja einen festen Federweg hat  Ob Du die allerdings auch von 160 auf 180 aufbohren kannst, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Oktober 2012)

Also meine Federkartusche (TAD) sollte im Inneren diesen Schwarzen Gummi enthalten.. Das RCA  rebound adjust cartrige wurde nach träglich eingbaut (laut Verkäufer ) Hier mal ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand : 





Neue Staubdichtungen und ÖL-Streifringe sowie das Neue ÖL sind unterwegs.. Wegen den Staubdichtungen - muss ich noch wegen dem richtigen Fett gucken,habe im Video (Rainers Biketalk) das Wörtchen RSP gehört !!


----------



## Collateral (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du ein bisschen Fett unter die Staubdichtungen machen willst, empfehle ich Dir PM600 Military Grease von Rock Shox. Das ist ein seeeehr gutes Schmierfett für Gabeln. Zwar teuer, aber die Anschaffung lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach.

*http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/OEle-und-Fette/PM600-Military-Grease-Fett-14-5oz-428-8-ml.html*


----------



## CrossX (12. Oktober 2012)

Pass bei der Klemmung der Steckachse auf. Einmal ein bisschen zu fest angezogen und sie ist durch. Am besten nen Drehmo einstecken oder sowas für den Reifenwechsel. 

Ich habe 120 Euro Lehrgeld für ein neues Casting bezahlt


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Oktober 2012)

Collateral schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein bisschen Fett unter die Staubdichtungen machen willst, empfehle ich Dir PM600 Military Grease von Rock Shox. Das ist ein seeeehr gutes Schmierfett für Gabeln. Zwar teuer, aber die Anschaffung lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> *http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/OEle-und-Fette/PM600-Military-Grease-Fett-14-5oz-428-8-ml.html*



Ja das werde ich mir noch was aus suchen  Aber danke für den Link..Könnte man auch die gute alte "Judy-Butter" nehmen ? Die ist für sowas doch auch geeignet,davon hätte ich noch bisschen da. 



CrossX schrieb:


> Pass bei der Klemmung der Steckachse auf. Einmal ein bisschen zu fest angezogen und sie ist durch. Am besten nen Drehmo einstecken oder sowas für den Reifenwechsel.
> 
> Ich habe 120 Euro Lehrgeld für ein neues Casting bezahlt



Wegen der Steckachse muss auch mal sehen was ich da noch machen werde,momentan habe ich noch die (Mit Imbus Kappen an den Seiten) Hätte am liebsten gerne die Q-loc Achse :


----------



## Collateral (12. Oktober 2012)

Judy Butter geht natürlich auch  Im Grund geht jedes lithiumfreie Fett. Wichtig ist eben nur, dass das Fett nicht lithiumverseift ist (das heißt nicht das klassische Schmierfett in Ohrenschmalzfarbe ausm Baumarkt nehmen!). Teflonfett á la Finish Line oder blaues Super Lube geht auch. Wobei ich von Finish Line abrate. Das ist so fest und zäh, dass es Dir das Ansprechverhalten versaut.


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ok.. das da meine erste eigene Wartung von der Gabel ist..war ich am Anfang noch so weit..die Dichtungen mit (Baumarkt-Fett) ein zu kleistern !! Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr wie teuer das war (billig war es aber auch nicht) kann aber auch nicht sagen ob es lithiumseifenfrei ist ! Ich gehe mal gutem Industrie-fett aus. 
Weil davon könnte ich 1000 Dichtungen mit einschmieren.


----------



## CrossX (12. Oktober 2012)

Für die Q-loc Steckachse brauchst du ein komplett neues Casting. Umbau geht da leider nicht


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Oktober 2012)

Achso..da passt gar nicht ! Was soll der BlÃ¶dsinn denn  Naja wenn es gepasst hÃ¤tte dann wÃ¤ren mir die 39â¬ fÃ¼r die Q-loc Achse wert gewesen..naja dann halt nicht 

Habe eben mal versucht die Federkartusche auseinander zu nehmen !! Muss man nur Oben den Sprengring herausnehmen ? Hatte ich gemacht,aber habe trotzdem die Kartusche nicht auseinander bekommen..habe ich was vergessen. Oder muss man nur toll ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (12. Oktober 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Pass bei der Klemmung der Steckachse auf. Einmal ein bisschen zu fest angezogen und sie ist durch. Am besten nen Drehmo einstecken oder sowas für den Reifenwechsel.


 
Dem kann ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung nur voll und ganz beipflichten 

Die Klemmung verlangt nach Samthandschuhen und Klavierspielerhänden, Weniger ist hier definitiv mehr.


----------



## Collateral (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, wie gesagt, Baumarkt-Fett solltest nicht nehmen. Wenn es lithiumfrei ist, steht das in der Regel gesondert drauf. Steht gar nichts drauf, kannst du von Lithiumverseifung ausgehen. Und Industriefett ist meistens mit Lithium...

Auf dem Verschluss der Federkartusche sitzen *zwei* Ringe. Erst eine Seegerring (so ein Ring mit zwei Löchern, an denen man eine Zange ansetzen kann) und ein Sprengring (ein ganz normaler, nicht ganz geschlossener Ring aus rundem Draht). Ersteren kriegst mit ner Seegerringzange ab (hast Du ja auch schon soweit ich verstehe) und wie Du den zweiten weg bekommst, habe ich in einem vorangegangenen Post hier beschrieben. Erst wenn beide Ringe weg sind, kriegst die Kartusche auf. Dann geht die aber auch gaaaanz leicht auf.


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja danke für den Rat.. Aha Ok das erklärt warum es noch nicht abging..(Wollte da nicht mit rohen Kräften dran gehen,lieber erstmal hier nach Erfahrungen fragen) Daher habe ich es erstmal wieder gelassen,bevor ich was kaputt mache und anschließend


----------



## Collateral (12. Oktober 2012)

Jo. Die Einstellung würde ich auch generell so beibehalten... Rohe Gewalt am Bike zieht meist Tränen nach sich


----------



## raha (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bei meiner Durolux ist das Luftventil krum , rausschrauben der Kartusche nicht mehr möglich ... da hilft nur noch die Säge 

Hat vielleicht jemand dieses Teil der Gabel 



noch rumliegen und über?

Danke,
 Rainer


----------



## Collateral (12. Oktober 2012)

Ärgerlich...krumm gefahren? Kannst da nicht Klebeband drum machen (zum Schutz des Gewindes) und das dann mit ner Zange wieder richten? Oder ist das richtig brutal im Eimer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (12. Oktober 2012)

Totalschaden beim "Geradebiegen", ist schon abgesägt ...


----------



## Michael1989 (13. Oktober 2012)

Collateral schrieb:


> Jo. Die Einstellung würde ich auch generell so beibehalten... Rohe Gewalt am Bike zieht meist Tränen nach sich



Eben...Denn Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste *
Ich habe mir extra die Durolux für meinen Freerider gekauft  Da ist nix mit 160mm !  ! Ich möchte ja gerne die 180mm gerne erreichen (und) gerne wieder auf die 120mm zurück-traveln zum Berg Hochfahren  Da wäre/ist der reine Luxus bei der Gabel - Daher der ganze Aufwand,aber auch alleine der Gabel zur Liebe.


----------



## Collateral (13. Oktober 2012)

Jo ich fahre die 180er Durolux auch in nem Freerider und bin bis jetzt eigentlich echt zufrieden damit. Die scheint mir sehr stabil zu sein. Einzig die Dämpfung ist bei meiner noch stark ausbaufähig, aber ein Upgrade mit neuer Kartusche steht demnächst an. 
Ist auch ne TAD und war am Anfang eher so als Übergangslösung gedacht. Dann hat mir die Möglichkeit, die Gabel bergauf und auf dem Heimweg auf 140mm abzusenken so gut gefallen, dass ich sie drin behalten hab 



raha schrieb:


> Totalschaden beim "Geradebiegen", ist schon abgesägt ...



Achso, das ist natürlich doof. Ich würde mal gaaanz nett die Suntour Menschen hier im Forum anschreiben. Vielleicht kriegst nen Ersatzteil. Wäre ja nur der untere Kartuschendeckel mit Ventil...


----------



## Michael1989 (13. Oktober 2012)

Er könnte mal www.kurbelix.de gucken - dort gibt es relativ viele Ersatzteile für Suntour.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2012)

Oder mal bei www.gocycle.de anfragen.


----------



## raha (13. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Hinweise, mache ich gleich Montag!

Ich denke aber, das die beiden nur eine komplette Kartusche anbieten, keine Einzeilteile. Daher dachte ich mir, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch Reste oder eine defekte Kartusche liegen.


----------



## veraono (14. Oktober 2012)

Weiß ja nicht wie du Werkstattmäßig so ausgestattet bist und wie es um deine Handwerkskünste bestellt ist... 
aber ein möglicher Gedanke wäre ein langes AV-Ventil (z.B. für PKW od. Lastwagen, sind aus Stahl und recht massiv) zu nehmen und dem am unteren Ende ein M(8?)-Gewinde aufzuzwingen. 
Den Kartuschenboden wo du das Original-AV Stück abgesägt hast aufbohren (wenn das geht), M(8?)-Gewinde reinschneiden. 
Zu guter letzt das ganze mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber einkleben, könnte dir möglicherweise fast 100eus für neue Kartusche ersparen.


----------



## raha (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke,

die Idee hatten wir auch schon, aber ein Autoventil hat ein Vg8-Gewinde mit ... 8mm, aber andere Steigung. Somit kann es nicht neu mit 8mm geschnitten werden.

And wenn die Klebung beim "Landen" dann aufbricht  dann lieber eine neue Kartusche


----------



## Speedskater (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mal so was gebastelt.





Sollte kein Problem sein so eine Kartusche wieder flott zu bekommen.
Zum abdichten verwendet man Teflonband.
OK, ich gebe zu ich habe eine Dreh- und eine Fräsmaschine.


----------



## veraono (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist schon klar, die Überlegung war nicht das M(8?) Gewinde "über" das bestehende Gewinde zu schneiden, sondern ein Ventileinsatz zu nehmen, der im unteren (der Felge zugewandten) Bereich (noch) kein Gewinde hat und dort das M(ich vermute 8?) draufzuschneiden. 

Wenn im Kartuschenboden genug "Fleisch" für ein Gewindeloch vorhanden ist hält das unter Garantie. 
Die Verbindung wird ohnehin nicht auf Druck, sondern nur auf Zug belastet, da sich die Kartusche gegen Kompression innen am Castingboden abstützt. Die Original-Mutter auf dem AV-Ventil kann ja schließlich auch nur gegen Zugkräfte sichern. 
Und ein mit 2K-Kleber gesichertes M(8?) Gewinde "ziehst" du mal nicht so eben mit der Rückstellkraft der Luftfeder, etwas Impuls oder Vibration raus. 

Die ganze Idee wäre aber wie schon gesagt stark davon abhängig, wieviel Material da am Kartuschenboden zum Bearbeiten vorhanden ist.
Wenn du die Möglichkeiten hast und der Kartuschenboden es hergäbe... 

Alternativ gäbs sogar noch die Möglichkeit je nach Materialstärke des Kartuschenbodens das gezauberte M(8?) auf dem neuen AV quasi von "innen" und "aussen" mit einer Mutter zu sichern, dann müsstest du noch nichteinmal ein Gewinde im Kartuschenboden unterbringen, bräuchtest aber ein längeres Ventil und evtl. ein Dichtungskonzept.

Ich würds wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen und mal zum nächsten Auto/LKW-Reifenhändler gehen und mir zeigen lassen was die so an Ventilen auf Lager haben, da fände sich sicher was Verwendbares.

Aber du kannst natürlich so oder so einfach eine neue Kartusche kaufen, ist zwar langweiliger und teuerer, geht schneller und du hast mehr Zeit zum Biken. Des Menschen Wille.... 

Edit: Da war der @_Speedskater_ schneller beim Fotographieren wie ich beim Tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (15. Oktober 2012)

@Speedskater : Das ist ja mal ne feine Sache..Man könnte aber einen Kleinen Gummi-O-Ring verwenden zu Abdichten. 
Wäre möglich wenn man eine kleine Vertiefung (kerbe) einfräsen würde - Benutze die Gummiringe  auch immer bei meinen Federgabel ums Standrohr. 
Man könnte das Gewinde auch aber Prima mit Hanf (Sanitärbereich) abdichten.


----------



## Michael1989 (15. Oktober 2012)

Die olle Post-tante soll mal antraben langsam ! Die hat meine Dichtungen und das Öl und etc.. Die Neue Aufkleber sind auch schon unterwegs..


----------



## Collateral (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich gehe jetzt auch zur Post und hole meinen neuen Dämpfer


----------



## raha (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke Jungs,

jetzt weiß ich, was ich mir zu Weihnachten wünsche 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe mal so was gebastelt.
> 
> OK, ich gebe zu ich habe eine Dreh- und eine Fräsmaschine.



Aber immer wieder goil was hier an Unterstützung rüberkommt


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2012)

@raha, eine Drehmaschine mit 700mm Spitzenweite ist völlig ausreichend, so eine kleine Chinesin bekommt man schon für ca. 1000 Euro. Wenn man die bissel nacharbeitet und einstellt, kann man damit schon ganz gut arbeiten. Man muss aber noch mal ca. 500 Euro für Multifix Stahlhalter und diverses Werkzeug rechnen.

Für eine brauchbare Fräse muss man bissel mehr ausgeben.

Und wenn man den Maschinen dann noch Kugelumlaufspindeln und eine CNC-Steuerung verpasst, hat man echte Männer-Spielzeuge.


----------



## Collateral (15. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @_raha_, eine Drehmaschine mit 700mm Spitzenweite ist völlig ausreichend, so eine kleine Chinesin bekommt man schon für ca. 1000 Euro. Wenn man die bissel nacharbeitet und einstellt, kann man damit schon ganz gut arbeiten. Man muss aber noch mal ca. 500 Euro für Multifix Stahlhalter und diverses Werkzeug rechnen.
> 
> Für eine brauchbare Fräse muss man bissel mehr ausgeben.
> 
> Und wenn man den Maschinen dann noch Kugelumlaufspindeln und eine CNC-Steuerung verpasst, hat man echte Männer-Spielzeuge.




Angesichts dieser Preislage empfehle ich die Anschaffung einer neuen Federkartusche


----------



## veraono (15. Oktober 2012)

Mit dem Kauf der Federkartusche entgeht dir aber etwas ganz wesentliches, das hier: 


> Männer-Spielzeuge


----------



## Speedskater (15. Oktober 2012)

Und mit solchen Männer-Spielzeugen kann man noch viel mehr tolle Sachen basten.

Rohloff X12-Adapter




Zuggegenhalter




Kettenspanner




Akkuhalter für die Schuhheizung




Schaltgriff und diverse Kleinteile




Lampen


----------



## raha (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja ja, wer den Schaden hat ...

Macht Euch ruhig lustig, wird später alles für die Umlage berücksichtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_da_masta (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen. Es gibt da ja so manche Gerüchte, dass man in einer Durolux ein 650b LR fahren kann. Hat da schon jemand selbst Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man durchaus ein 650b mit einem Reifen, der einen rel. geringen Außendurchmesser hat, montieren und fahren kann. Ich allerdings würde vielmehr einen Minion FR o.ä. fahren, also einen Reifen mit einem größeren Außendurchmesser.

Könnte jmd. bitte den Abstand zw. Reifen und Gabelbrücke ausmessen?

Danke 

Chris


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Oktober 2012)

Das Casting der Durolux (meine ist noch die SF9 ) ein bisschen höher als die RS Revelation ! Beide Nebeneinander gestellt und die Brückenhöhe weicht doch schon von einander ab.. 
Kann auch diesbezüglich noch mal das Messband raus holen


----------



## freetourer (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn  ich die Rubber Queen 2,4 vorne fahre zweifle ich doch sehr stark, dass man pauschal 27,5 fahren kann. Viel Platz ist da nicht mehr


----------



## CrossX (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Frage ist ja auch, was bringt dir ein 650b mit 2,0er Reifen gegenüber einem 26" mit 2,4er Reifen? Der effektive Durchmesser wird sich da nicht viel tun.


----------



## veraono (16. Oktober 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, was bringt dir ein 650b mit 2,0er Reifen gegenüber einem 26" mit 2,4er Reifen? Der effektive Durchmesser wird sich da nicht viel tun.


Die Rechnung finde ich auch immer wieder klasse. Man nehme lieber einen 2.6 statt 2.4  als 26 und man hat nur Vorteile. 
Bei einer wirklichen 650b-Option und dicken Reifen siehts natürlich wieder anders aus


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne frage: Um vorne am Casting die Bremsleitung zu befestingen..benötigt man doch diese kleine (Mini)Schelle mit 2 Schräubchen.. 
Die habe ich nicht  Ich würde mir ne alternative dazu basteln.. Aber was würde am Besten passen. (Es soll ja noch ordentlich aussehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (16. Oktober 2012)

Feil ein Stückchen Plastik zurecht. Mit etwas Mühe sieht das aus wie das Original


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Oktober 2012)

Joa an sowas ähnlichen dachte ich schon..mal sehen was sich so finden lässt..


----------



## CrossX (16. Oktober 2012)

Ansonsten mal bei Suntour fragen ob sie so ein Teil noch in der Restekiste liegen haben.


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hier habe ich das Luftventil zur einer Suntour Gabel gefunden. Allerdings k.a ob es das passendes für die Durolux ist. 

Denke mal werde bei SR anfragen,in der Hoffnung das die mir so ein kleines Ersatzteil aus dem Lager ruben können.


----------



## chris_da_masta (17. Oktober 2012)

CrossX
Bei einem 650b LR würde ich keinen 2,0er Reifen fahren wollen, sondern einen breiteren...


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Oktober 2012)

Habe mal nachgemessen.. 

Von Achsenmitte /Brücke - Durolux : 360mm (Also die Durolux scheint in wirklich ein Höhe zubauen..Das wundert mich ein bisschen.)
Von Achsenmitte /Brücke - Revelation : 340mm 
Hätte noch 2 Andere Gabeln zum abmessen hier.. 
Gemessen mir Maßband (nicht Zollstock)

Jetzt kannst du mal nachforschen ob das mit 650b Felge bzw Reifen passen würde. 
Ich denke aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (17. Oktober 2012)

Der Max Schuhmann fährt die mit 650er. Knapp, aber passt.


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Oktober 2012)

Na sieh mal einer an..das ist auf dem Bild auf jedenfall noch die Alte (26") Durolux ! Die Neuen 650er Modelle sind bestimmt erst auf Blattpapier oder so.

Trotzdem ne geile Sache.. das funktioniert.


----------



## CrossX (17. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, muss ich doch glatt mal gucken ob mein Rahmen auch ein 650b Hinterrad verträgt. Vielleicht stelle ich ja beim nächsten Laufradwechsel auch um.


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Oktober 2012)

Das wir ja wissen das Vorne funktioniert..werde ich hinten auch mal nachmessen gehen.

Mmm man kann doch einfach von den 26" 559mm die Differenz zu den 26,5 650mm anrechnen. (Ich meine damit bis Endanschlag der Schwinge.)

Nachtrag.. : Habe mal gerade durchgerechnet und 650mm(Laufraddurchmesser) durch 2 geteilt.. = 325mm + eine Reifenhöhe von gut 50-60mm (Maxxis-Ardent)müssen ja auch mit einkalkuliert werden.. Macht = 385mm und das passt sowohl vorne als auch hinten nicht bei mir  Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (17. Oktober 2012)

Bei welchem Rahmen hast du gemessen?


----------



## freetourer (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe zwar noch nicht ganz den Sinn dahinter 

Wie schon geschrieben - einfach ein Paar voluminösere Reifen alá RQ 2,4 und ihr habt fast 27,5.

Ansonsten checkt auch, ob der Reifen nicht ans Sitzrohr knallt beim Einfedern.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. Oktober 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Das wir ja wissen das Vorne funktioniert..werde ich hinten auch mal nachmessen gehen.
> 
> Mmm man kann doch einfach von den 26" 559mm die Differenz zu den 26,5 650mm anrechnen. (Ich meine damit bis Endanschlag der Schwinge.)
> 
> Nachtrag.. : Habe mal gerade durchgerechnet und 650mm(Laufraddurchmesser) durch 2 geteilt.. = 325mm + eine Reifenhöhe von gut 50-60mm (Maxxis-Ardent)müssen ja auch mit einkalkuliert werden.. Macht = 385mm und das passt sowohl vorne als auch hinten nicht bei mir  Schade.



Aloah!

Bitte nicht die verschiedenen Maße/Bezeichnungen durcheinanderbringen!

26er / 559 / (-)
27,5er / 584 / (650 B)
29er / 622 / (700C) IST auch das Rennradmaß, umgangssprachlich 28er!?

Das Ganze IST verwirrend. Der "mittlere" Wert ist die ETRTO - Angabe, Müsste Felgendurchmesser in mm sein.
650 / 650A / 650B usw. ist eine französische Angabe/ Norm.

Demnach ist der Durchmesser bei 650B nur 25mm größer als bei 26ern!


----------



## Michael1989 (17. Oktober 2012)

Oh  Dann habe ich in der Tat echt was durcheinander gebracht.. und wieso komme ich heini auf 26,5er (verschrieben ) Bin bei der Zahl 650b von dem LR Durchmesser von 650mm ausgegangen! Dabei hätte mir auch schon auffallen müssen das es viel größer als ein 28er LR ist. 
(Oh-Man  erst Denken dann Schreiben) 

Verwerft das ganze was  ich oben geschrieben habe !! Riesen-Denkfehler.  

     @bikeandi1974 : Was du da schreibst,leuchtet natürlich mehr ein und dann kann das ganze auch wieder einen realistischen Sinn ergeben aus Mathematischem Gründen.


----------



## Michael1989 (18. Oktober 2012)

Soo habe mich heute mal an die Federkartusche rangemacht.. soweit so gut,alles easy.. 




Wenn ich jetzt den Gummi um 2cm abschneide habe ich meine Gewünschte 180mm erreicht (Wenn ich aber mal wieder zurückbauen möchte auf 160mm) kann ich das abgeschnittene Stück einfach wieder dransetzten ??


----------



## bansaiman (29. November 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Soo habe mich heute mal an die Federkartusche rangemacht.. soweit so gut,alles easy..
> 
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt den Gummi um 2cm abschneide habe ich meine Gewünschte 180mm erreicht (Wenn ich aber mal wieder zurückbauen möchte auf 160mm) kann ich das abgeschnittene Stück einfach wieder dransetzten ??





Ja, kann man machen. Kannst jeden geeigneten (auch selfmade) Spacer verwenden. Dann nur drauf achten, dass die richtig Materialstär....aber das ist dir sicher klar 
Die Gabel kann man ja so lustig hin- und herbauen wie mal will 
NUr eine TAD ausbauen und ne reine RC2 drausmachen geht wohl nicht, weil das Casting wohl innen noch anders bearbeitet ist, so hat mir das zumindest der tuner von besserbiken gesagt. RC2 auf TAD-RC2 geht natürlich.

Frage: 
Die Feder in der GAbel ist doch sicherlich aus Stahl. Die könnte man doch auch sicher gegen eine Titanfeder tauschen. Schonmal jemand probiert bzw. und da muss man doch sicher die Feder bearbeiten, oder?


----------



## CrossX (29. November 2012)

Auf der Internetseite von Gocycle, die die RC2 Kartusche anbieten, steht aber nix davon, dass eine TAD dafür nicht geht.


----------



## bansaiman (29. November 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite von Gocycle, die die RC2 Kartusche anbieten, steht aber nix davon, dass eine TAD dafür nicht geht.




Also wie gesagt Tad praktisch abrüsten auf NUR RC2.
Sonst frgae, falls du das vorhast nochmal sicherheitshalber bei dem Gocycle Mechaniker bzw. besserbiken nach.
Vllt habe ich´s auch falsch verstanden, es hat mich erst auch verwundert, aber die Erklärung wegen der anderen Form der Federkartusche war auch irgendwie einleuchtend 
Lieber einmal mehr fragen, als nachher ärgern


----------



## CrossX (29. November 2012)

Wenns nicht geht, würde mich das sehr wundern. Die RC2 Kartusche steckt im rechten Gabelholm, die TAD Absenkung im linken. 

Ich werde mich aber bei Gocycle auf jeden Fall mal erkundigen. 

Mir hat beim Dirtmastersfestival ein Mitarbeiter von Suntour nämlich gesagt, das ein Umrüsten problemlos möglich sei. 

Hat das eigentlich bis jetzt noch niemand im Forum mal gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (29. November 2012)

Würde mich wundern, wenns noch keiner gemacht hätte.
Aber wegen dem einzigen NAchteil des Mehrgewichts werde ich direkt die TAD holen, denn sowohl das Remedy als auch sein Nachfolger sollen bei mir die Räder für alles sein. Also wäre bei 180 für die Tour ne Absenkung doch von Vorteil :-D
Kann jemand eigentlich nen Funktionvergleich LYrik Rc2 Dh oder Bos Deville zu dieser Gabel stellen, also rein von der Federfunktion her?
Achsenvorteile etc. sind gerade egal.


----------



## Michael1989 (29. November 2012)

Habe die Durolux mittlerweile schon wieder zusammen gesetzt..  Funktioniert 1A das Gabelchen !! Hatte auch mal Lust auf Stahlfeder um zubauen..soll ja auch kein großes Hexenwerk sein.


----------



## veraono (29. November 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> NUr eine TAD ausbauen und ne reine RC2 drausmachen geht wohl nicht, weil das Casting wohl innen noch anders bearbeitet ist, so hat mir das zumindest der tuner von besserbiken gesagt. RC2 auf TAD-RC2 geht natürlich.
> ....
> 
> Vllt habe ich´s auch falsch verstanden, es hat mich erst auch verwundert, aber die Erklärung wegen der anderen Form der Federkartusche war auch irgendwie einleuchtend


 
So wie ich das verstehe verbindest du "RC2" mit der fixen Luftfeder. 
Das RC2 bezieht sich aber erstmal nur auf die Dämpfungskartusche (rechts) und die lässt sich ziemlich sicher beliebig austauschen. 

Was allerdings nicht ohne weiteres geht (denke Das meinst du?) ist eine TAD-Luftfederkartusche (links) ausbauen und die fixe Luftfeder (links) einbauen, da diese sich in keiner Kartusche befindet sondern direkt im Standrohr läuft und man den Federteller am Standrohrboden braucht (weiß nicht ob in der TAD überhaupt ein Gewinde dafür drin ist, ich meine das hat hier im Thread sogar schonmal einer versucht oder vorgehabt).


----------



## greg12 (29. November 2012)

also laut den 3d zeichnungen sind die standrohreinheiten der ta- version und der non ta version die gleichen. bei der ta sieht man schön die kartusche die durch den standrohrboden durchgeht und direkt am tauchrohr montiert wird, bei der non ta version ist ein standrohrbodenteil (forke nose) im standrohr zu montieren. 
umbau sollte also mit den entsprechenden teilen trotzdem möglich sein.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. November 2012)

Bei einer Lux ohne TAD ist im linken Standrohr ein Gewinde drin, um besagten Teller mit Loch einschrauben zu können. Bei ner TAD scheint das Gewinde nicht vorhanden zu sein - das ist auch mein Kenntnis-Stand.


----------



## bansaiman (30. November 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe verbindest du "RC2" mit der fixen Luftfeder.
> Das RC2 bezieht sich aber erstmal nur auf die Dämpfungskartusche (rechts) und die lässt sich ziemlich sicher beliebig austauschen.
> 
> Was allerdings nicht ohne weiteres geht (denke Das meinst du?) ist eine TAD-Luftfederkartusche (links) ausbauen und die fixe Luftfeder (links) einbauen, da diese sich in keiner Kartusche befindet sondern direkt im Standrohr läuft und man den Federteller am Standrohrboden braucht (weiß nicht ob in der TAD überhaupt ein Gewinde dafür drin ist, ich meine das hat hier im Thread sogar schonmal einer versucht oder vorgehabt).




nöö,ich verwechsel nichts sondern schreibe nur rc2 für durolux rc2 und Tad für durolux tad rc2,weil es eindeutig schneller zu schreiben ist das als ein "die ohne tad" etc ;-)
und ich meine genau die gerade erwähnte Bearbeitung punkto gewinde etc. 

kann denn jemand nen Vergleich zu Lyrik rc2 dh oder float 36 aus Erfahrung sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (30. November 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> nöö,ich verwechsel nichts sondern schreibe nur rc2 für durolux rc2 und Tad für durolux tad rc2


 
Ok, kam nicht so eindeutig raus aber dann passts so wie du´s geschrieben hast.
Im theoretischen Vergleich zur Lyrik RC2 (und Fox?) hat die Lux- RC2 halt keine geschwindigkeitsabhängige (=shimbasierte) Zugstufe was bei härterer Gangart (zudem bei einer Luftgabel) durchaus ein reeller Nachteil sein kann.


----------



## Michael1989 (30. November 2012)

Wer hat sich den schon die RC2 gekauft und eingebaut ?


----------



## flostantin (30. November 2012)

Erfahrungsberichte würden mich auch interessieren, 
da ich vor habe zur Winterpause meiner Durolux die neue Kartusche zu spendieren....


----------



## rigger (1. Dezember 2012)

Also ich hab ne 09er durolux un dhab mir ne rc2 eingebaut, ohne problwmw...


----------



## bansaiman (1. Dezember 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne 09er durolux un dhab mir ne rc2 eingebaut, ohne problwmw...




Dann mal nicht so wortkarg 
Wie fährt sich die GAbel verglichen mit Lyrik Dh/Float 36/Deville?


----------



## flostantin (1. Dezember 2012)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen.
Das der Kartuschenwechsel keine Hexeerei ist, sollte jeder wissen der die Gabel schonmal zerlegt hat...


Aber wie ist das Ergebnis????


----------



## Michael1989 (1. Dezember 2012)

Jop..der Umbau ist Kinderleich,mmh derzeit bekommt man die RC2 Kartusche für um 119 (irgendwo gesehen).  
Was meint ihr ist den eine gebrauchte RCA Kartusche wert von 2011 wert ?


----------



## bansaiman (1. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt sagt nicht dauernd wie leicht der Umbau war sondern was die rc 2 kann,besonders im Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern


----------



## flostantin (1. Dezember 2012)

Wo bitte gibt es die RC2 Kartusche für 119,- ???

Bei goCycle kostet das gute Stück 149,99 zzgl Versand...

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/27431/


----------



## Magierer (1. Dezember 2012)

http://www.bike-webshop.de/rc2-kartusche-sr-suntour-re-fuer-sf12-durolux-ta-rc2-p-71840.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flostantin (1. Dezember 2012)

Hat die schon jemand da bestellt?!?

ich befürchte das Angebot ist nicht incl. Befestigungsschraube, Zug- und Druckstufeneinstellknopf...

Die Teile gibt's nämlich auch einzeln zu kaufen...


----------



## CrossX (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe da mal hin geschrieben, aber kam nur zurück, dass ich das telefonisch klären soll.
Für 119 Euro wäre das ein Schnäppchen


----------



## flostantin (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das wäre wirklich ein Schnäppchen!
Gib mal Bescheid, sobald du ne Antwort hast....


----------



## Michael1989 (2. Dezember 2012)

Jepp wenn bei dem Preis alles mit inbegriffen ist,sprich sämtliche Teile dann wäre das schone ne Ansage für 119 Flocken.


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2012)

Also die Kartusche ist ohne Zubehör. Das müsste man extra bestellen. Also auch nicht günstiger als  bei Gocycle. Der Händler war aber der Meinung, dass man die alten Gabeln nicht ohne weiteres umbauen kann. Das haben aber hier sich schon einige gemacht, oder?


----------



## rigger (5. Dezember 2012)

Was heisst ohne zubehoer, ohne knöpfe zum verstellen? Ist ja,witzlos!!

In meine sf9 passte die kartusche ohne pribleme


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe gerade von Gocycle die Info bekommen, dass die RC2 Kartusche in alle Duroluxmodelle rein passt. Egal welches Jahr oder Ausstattung. Die haben die Info vom SuntourRace Support. 

Dann braucht man sich darüber zumindest keine Gedanken mehr machen.
 @rigger Genau. Nur die reine Kartusche. Mit allem Zubehör und Knöpfen kommt man da auch nicht günstiger bei weg. Eher teurer


----------



## rigger (5. Dezember 2012)

Hab meine auch von Gocycle...


----------



## Michael1989 (5. Dezember 2012)

Mmm dann werde ich mir das noch überdenken. Kann mir einer sagen wo ich einen (Push Button Knopf ) für die Absenkung her bekomme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2012)

Gibts auch bei Gocycle. Kostet allerdings 20 Euro. Meinen gabs beim letzten Gabelservice bei Suntour umsonst dabei


----------



## Michael1989 (5. Dezember 2012)

Aha ok danke,habe zwar bei Google die 2 Russen losgeschickt,aber so geht es ja auch.


----------



## flostantin (5. Dezember 2012)

Den Push-Botton?
Den bekommst du auch bei Gocycle glaube ich, und falls nicht, guck mal hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360513293281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## flostantin (5. Dezember 2012)

falls schonmal jemand den Push-Button nachgerüstet hat, bitte kurz bericht erstatten.... 
Ich habe vor ihn bei einer sf9 druckluftkartusche zu nuitzen, da mich die Fernbedienung nervt... Bin mir aber nict sicher ob's auch bei der sf9'er kartusche passt....


----------



## Michael1989 (5. Dezember 2012)

jo danke dir,so wie du es ja bereits beschrieben hast...ich gehe mal davon aber aus,das es passen sollte. 
Die Fernbedienung funktioniert zwar,aber mich nervt auch das ganze kabelgewirr. Habe auch das 09er Modell


----------



## CrossX (5. Dezember 2012)

Bei der Sf-8 passt der Knopf. Und er ist deutlich praktischer als die Fernbedienung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flostantin (5. Dezember 2012)

Wenns bei der SF8 passt, 
sollte es imho auch bei allen neueren Modellen funktionieren...


----------



## flostantin (6. Dezember 2012)

Mal was anderes:
Wenn ich schon meiner Gabel eine neue Kartusche spendiere,
werde ich auch direkt die Simmeringdichtungen erneuern...

Nun finde ich im Netz 2 verschiedene Varianten:
- eine für "alle" Durolux so wie es scheint:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SR-SUNTOUR-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2324911521

- und eine speziell für die sf12:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

Besteht da ein Unterschied?

Meine Gabel ist schon auf Ölschmierung umgebaut, mit zwei zusätzlichen O-Ringen als Ölabstreifer..


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

Nein denke nicht das da Unterschied ist..In den ganzen Jahren hat sich bei Durolux Gabel vom Grund Baustein nix geändert,die Standrohre habem immer noch den gleichen Durchmesser mit 35mm für früher und das bis heute.

Hatte meine Öl-abstreifer und Staubdichtungen auch erst vor kurzem erneuert und mir die aktuellsten gekauft,haben super gepasst


----------



## flostantin (8. Dezember 2012)

Mit Ölabstreifern meinst du die Filzringe, oder?

Hatte gehofft das mit den neuen Simmeringdichtungen der Einsatz zusätzlicher O-Ringen als Ölabstreifer entfällt...


----------



## CrossX (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe gestern meine Sf8 auf die RC2 Kartusche umgebaut. Der Umbau dauert nur wenige Minuten.

Die ersten Fahreindrücke waren aber ein wirkliches Aha Erlebnis. Es ist, als wäre eine völlig neue Gabel im Bike. High und Lowspeeddruckstufe lassen sich über einen großen Bereich einstellen. Eintauchen bei anbremsen und wippen im Wiegetritt lasseb sich sehr effektiv unterdrücken.Die Zug Stufe war mit dem Originalöl ausreichend schnell. Voll offen hebt das Vorderrad beim aus federn ab. 

Ich konnte nur einen kurzen Probelauf fahren, weil es ziemlich heftig geschneit hat. Die Tage gebe ich nochmal einen detaillierteren Bereich von den Fahrleistungen ab, wenn ich sie im Gelände testen konnte. Aber ich glaube, das Geld ist sehr gut investiert.


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

flostantin schrieb:


> Mit Ölabstreifern meinst du die Filzringe, oder?
> 
> Hatte gehofft das mit den neuen Simmeringdichtungen der Einsatz zusätzlicher O-Ringen als Ölabstreifer entfällt...



Nein..ich musste mir die Staubdichtungen und die Ölabstreifer/(Filzringe) extra bestellen.

 @CrossX : Also scheinst du zufrieden zu sein,mit der Technik der RC2. Jetzt kommt sie ja einer Lyrik mit MissionControl gleich oder ?


----------



## veraono (8. Dezember 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt sie ja einer Lyrik mit MissionControl gleich oder ?


Von der Zugstufe her jedenfalls leider noch nicht ganz, da nicht geschwindigkeitsabhängig.


----------



## Michael1989 (8. Dezember 2012)

Aha..dennoch scheint die RC2 schon weitaus besser zu sein als die RCA Kartusche.


----------



## veraono (8. Dezember 2012)

Das mit Sicherheit, ich bin sie selbst auch noch nicht gefahren und wollte damit auch nicht sagen, dass sie schlecht funktionieren würde. Find es nur etwas schade, dass Suntour der Zugstufe, bei einer Gabel mit 180mm Potential, keine Shims spendiert hat. 
Nachdem sie sonst mit der RC2 eine endlich mal scheinbar gut funktionierende Druckstufe entwickelt haben.


----------



## CrossX (9. Dezember 2012)

Was kann die Lyrik mit Mission Control denn noch besser? Bin die selbst noch nicht gefahren. Und eine shimbasierte Dämpfung muss doch zum ändern immer auseinander geschraubt werden, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2012)

Es geht nicht an sich darum etwas verändern zu wollen oder dass Shims per se toll sind, sondern dass die Zugstufe bei der Lyrik durch die Zugstufenshims geschwindigkeitsabhängig ist. 
Wenn mehrere tiefe Kompressionen aufeinander folgen kommt sie einfach besser aus dem Hub hoch, ohne dass die Zugstufe zu schnell eingestellt werden muss. 
Eine Gabel ohne geschwindigkeitsabhängige Zugstufe läuft da Gefahr im Federweg hängen zu bleiben oder ist, wenn man die Zugstufe runterdreht um das zu vermeiden, im sonstigen Betrieb unterdämpft. 

Bei 180mm Federweg und entsprechendem Einsatzgebiet ist das schon ein relevanter Unterschied. Druckstufe kann durchaus vergleichbar oder sogar besser sein (wie gesagt bin selbst noch keine Lux-RC2 gefahren). 

Soviel zur Theorie, den Unterschied merkt man aber sicher nur, wenn man in einem Bereich fährt, wo man das Potential der Gabeln auch ausschöpft.


----------



## Michael1989 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hatte eine Lyrik mit der Mission Control..allerdings hatte die eine Macke weg  wurde vom Vorbesitzer (Leyenhaft) manipuliert,und schlecht wieder zusammengesetzt. Wie man später herausgefunden hatte,die Spuren an den Shims waren deutlich..  Tiefe Feilkerben dritten Grades.  
Das Opfer starb erst Stunden nach den Verletzungen.  

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte,war - Es nach dem Verkauf der Gabel musste sich der Neue Besitzer eine neue MC Einheit für 99,95,- besorgen und sei jetzt super zufrieden. 
 Und bei Suntour wollen die für sowas bis zu 145,- !!


----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> .. wurde vom Vorbesitzer (Leyenhaft) manipuliert,... nach dem Verkauf der Gabel musste sich der Neue Besitzer eine neue MC Einheit für 99,95,- besorgen und sei jetzt super zufrieden.
> Und bei Suntour wollen die für sowas bis zu 145,- !!


 
_Von den Leyen_ kann man sowas natürlich nicht machen lassen 

Wenn du bei der MiCo die Zugstufe noch dazurechnest wirds bei RS aber auch etwas teurer . Der Preis für die RC2-Suntour- Kartusche ist wie ich finde wenns was taugt nicht so schlecht, ein kleiner Wehmutstropfen bleibt halt die Zugstufe (aber ich wiederhol mich ).


----------



## freetourer (9. Dezember 2012)

Wenn schon muss es doch heißen "Von Von der Leyen ... ". 

OnTopic:

Michael - worüber beschwerst Du Dich hier?

Ersatzteile kosten bei Mercedes oder BMW auch unterschiedlich viel.

Und bei Suntour gibts mMn nix zu meckern, wenn man das Gesamtpaket bewertet.

Habe eine Durolux TAD RC2 140-180 seit knapp 3 Monaten selber im Einsatz.

In den letzten Jahren bin ich eigentlich immer nur Lyriks gefahren (durch Bikewechsel 4 verschiedene, und von 2-Step über U-Turn, MiCo und MoCo war alles (ausser der MiCoDH) Dämpfung dabei).

Im Vergleich mit einer Luft-Lyrik finde ich die Lux nix schlechter. Die Charakteristik ist mMn etwas anders, nicht ganz so progressiv wie die  Lyriks, die ich hatte.
Die Lyrik kommt immer besser auf Touren, je ruppiger es wird - und den vollen Federweg gibts erst bei den großen Schlägen.
Die LUX hat einen größeren Komfortbereich - gibt den Federweg auch bei weniger rupigen Schlägen gerne frei, trotzdem reicht die Progression um Durchschläge zu verhindern.

Abtauchen beim Bremsen oder nach Stufen lässt sich mit der Low-Speed Druckstufe wirksam verhindern.

Meine Lux wurde je öfter ich sie nutzte auch merklich weicher - etwas Einfahrzeit braucht es also.

Auch wenn die Zugstufe nicht Shim-basiert ist  finde ich sie ausreichend schnell. Auch bei ordentlich Geballer kommt die Gabel gut wieder raus.

Um noch einen Vergleich zur RC2DH zu haben habe ich mir die jetzt auch noch bestellt und werde mal fröhlich hin- und her-tauschen.

Die Lyrik werde ich dann wohl für die heimischen Trails nutzen, die Lux dann für die Alpen (Absenkung für die ganz steilen Anstiege - volle 180mm für technische steile Trails).


----------



## Michael1989 (9. Dezember 2012)

Nein Nein,ich beschwere mich grundsätzlich nicht über Suntour,im gegenteil..ich finde die Duro super. ! 
Habe ja selber erst vor kurzem meiner mit viel liebe ihr ein Tuning unterzogen. Ja die Preise sind überall unterschiedlich und man kann nichts dran ändern und ehrlich gesagt so schlimm finde ich die Preise jetzt auch nicht. 
Das mit dem  War jetzt überraschend gemeint (Im Sinne ) wie RockShox möchte für eine Top MissionControl 99,- haben und bei Suntour die wohlen für die RC2 ohne die Shim-Technik 149,-  welche ja so gesehen jetzt schlechter ist.


----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Das mit dem  War jetzt überraschend gemeint (Im Sinne ) wie RockShox möchte für eine Top MissionControl 99,- haben und bei Suntour die wohlen für die RC2 ohne die Shim-Technik 149,-  welche ja so gesehen jetzt schlechter ist.


Ich wiederhol mich jetzt aber wenn du bei Rockshox die "Dual-Flow" (=Shim) Zugstufe , die bei dem MiCo-Basvalve für 99.- ja noch nicht dabei ist, in deine Rechnung miteinbeziehst dann landest du deutlich über 150eur (c.a. 180). 



freetourer schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Zugstufe nicht Shim-basiert ist finde ich sie ausreichend schnell.


 
Ausreichend schnell ist auch die Zugstufe meiner TAD 09 Lux aber es geht darum, dass sie zugleich bei tiefen Kompressionen schnell wieder hochkommt ohne sonst hibbelig zu werden. 
Meine Lyrik lässt sich da doch nochmal einiges geschmeidiger Anpassen wenns grob wird. 
Aber wie gesagt man merkts eigentlich nur wenn man die Gabeln auch ausreizt (soll jetzt nicht heißen du würdest das nicht tun ).


----------



## maddin80 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!

Überlege mir eine Suntour SF12 Durolux TA RC2 zum Freeriden und ggf für den Bikepark zu besorgen. Hat wer da schon Erfahrung im Park mit der Gabel gemacht?


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2012)

Läuft im Park in meinem Herb FR gut!!


----------



## Collateral (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die Durolux in einem Big Hit und nehme sie auch dementsprechend ran. Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Wirkt sehr stabil und hat bisher keine Mätzchen gemacht. Auch nach größeren Drops oder verpatzten Landungen hatte sie bisher keine Ausfallerscheinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin80 (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Fahrt Ihr die 2012?


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2012)

SF9 mit RC2 Kartusche und TAD absenkung.


----------



## CrossX (11. Dezember 2012)

Bisher die SF8 im Specialized Pitch. War immer sehr zufrieden. 

Jetzt mit dem Umbau auf die RC2 Kartusche dürfte sie aber im Bikepark noch deutlich besser gehen.


----------



## Michael1989 (11. Dezember 2012)

SF9 185mm mit TAD Absenkung im Freerider.


----------



## rigger (11. Dezember 2012)

190mm wuerden bestimmt auch noch gehen wenn dee gummipuffer fast ganz wegnimmt...


----------



## Michael1989 (11. Dezember 2012)

Ja glaube auch   Aber für die Gummipuffer habe ich schon prima Ersatz gefunden. 

P.s : Werde mal Versuchen mein RCA Kartusche für einen Guten Kurs an den Mann zu bringen.. Könnte man jetzt auch hingehen und die RC2 Kartusche auch noch weiter Optimieren ? Anderes ÖL ? Um ein noch feinfühligeres Ansprechverhalten zu gewinnen. Oder hat da Suntour schon seine Hausaufgaben gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (11. Dezember 2012)

Also die Zug Stufe ist ausreichend schnell. Dünneres Öl wie in den alten Kartuschen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Dezember 2012)

kennt jemand ne bezugsquelle für die RC2 ohne TA? irgendwie find ich nix.

die 200g würd ich mir gerne sparen.


----------



## CrossX (14. Dezember 2012)

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...F12_RC2_160_mm_1_1-8-_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Bitte schön


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Dezember 2012)

thx


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2012)

Warum ist die TAD günstiger wie die Gabel mit festem Federweg???


----------



## benzinkanister (15. Dezember 2012)

Gute frage. Vielleicht wegen geringerer stuckzahl


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Dezember 2012)

CrossX schrieb:


> http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...F12_RC2_160_mm_1_1-8-_schwarz_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
> 
> Bitte schön



gerade gesehen, dass es die nur mit 1 1/8" schaft gibt.
jemand ne bezugsquelle für eine mit tapered schaft?


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Dezember 2012)

Bike-Components Suntour Durolux
Schau mal in die Auswahl Liste..da kannst du sie dir mit Tapered Schaft bestellen.


----------



## benzinkanister (16. Dezember 2012)

Hmm also könnten ja aber auch alles die TA Versionen sein


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Dezember 2012)

Dann frag mal lieber nach..Die bei Bike Components helfen einem immer direkt sind super die Leute da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenn man sich jetzt die RC2 Kartusche bei www.gocycle.de kauft,ist dann schon die Rot Eloxierte Zugstufen Schraube dabei ? Oder die normale Silberne..

Frage mal an euch.. Meine RCA steht ja zum Verkauf,und ein Kunde mÃ¶chte bisher nur 50â¬ dafÃ¼r geben.. Ist der Preis realistisch oder kÃ¶nnte ich mehr verlangen. Der NP ist ja immerhin noch bei 109â¬


----------



## rigger (16. Dezember 2012)

Die rote, ist aber auch etwas anders als der alte drehknopf.


----------



## CrossX (17. Dezember 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich jetzt die RC2 Kartusche bei www.gocycle.de kauft,ist dann schon die Rot Eloxierte Zugstufen Schraube dabei ? Oder die normale Silberne..
> 
> Frage mal an euch.. Meine RCA steht ja zum Verkauf,und ein Kunde möchte bisher nur 50 dafür geben.. Ist der Preis realistisch oder könnte ich mehr verlangen. Der NP ist ja immerhin noch bei 109



Bei der RC2 Kartusche von Gocycle ist alles dabei. Auch der Zugstufenknopf.

50 Euro finde ich eigentlich ok. Wundert mich, dass überhaupt noch jemand die normale RCA Kartusche kaufen will, wo die RC2 jetzt raus ist.


----------



## freetourer (17. Dezember 2012)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Frage mal an euch.. Meine RCA steht ja zum Verkauf,und ein Kunde möchte bisher nur 50 dafür geben.. Ist der Preis realistisch oder könnte ich mehr verlangen. Der NP ist ja immerhin noch bei 109



Hi.

Angebot und Nachfrage.  

Wer sich auskennt, wird wohl gleich ne RC2 nehmen. - Du hast ja selber auch wenig Interesse an der RCA. 

Da steht halt auf der einen Seite eine unverbastelte, neue und bessere Kartusche mit Garantie gegen eine bereits geöffnete, gebrauchte und schlechtere ohne Garantie. 

Ich glöaube, ich würde die alte erst mal behalten für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall der Fälle.


----------



## rigger (17. Dezember 2012)

Jo hab ich auch, fuern bikeurlaub als backup falls die neue den geist aufgibt....


----------



## Michael1989 (18. Dezember 2012)

habt recht,kann ich als Reserve nutzen.. ist ja schnell umgebaut


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin jetzt auch im Club:





Morgen mal aufmachen und was Öl reinkippen. Wieviel habt ihr drin?
15-20ml pro Seite hatte ich mal für den Anfang überlegt...

Sonst noch was zu beachten?


----------



## Michael1989 (18. Dezember 2012)

Willkommen  

Ich habe pro seite 25ml drin. Mach wenn das komplett tuning,lohnt sich auf jedenfall. Aber sehe gerade auch das du ne recht neue Durolux hast oder ...welches BJ ist das ?


----------



## othu (18. Dezember 2012)

Ist eine nagelneue 2012, gibt es eine Übersicht was man alles machen kann/muss/sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Wie schnell ist denn der Spacer in der Variante ohne Verstellung gewechselt? Soll heißen, muss man die Gabel komplett auseinander nehmen um sie zu traveln?

Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe kann ich die Federeinheit ohne Verstellung nicht in die TAD-Gabeln verbauen, weil das Gewinde fehlt, richtig? Aber andersrum funktioniert?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Wie schnell ist denn der Spacer in der Variante ohne Verstellung gewechselt? Soll heißen, muss man die Gabel komplett auseinander nehmen um sie zu traveln?
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe kann ich die Federeinheit ohne Verstellung nicht in die TAD-Gabeln verbauen, weil das Gewinde fehlt, richtig? Aber andersrum funktioniert?



Du musst die Gabel auseinander bauen, um an den Splint zu kommen.

Und zu Frage 2: JA - JA


----------



## supperharry (2. Januar 2013)

hallo Biker,

wenn einer Interesse hat, ich habe eine RCA-Kartusche zu verkaufen.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/94559-sa-suntour-suntour-durolux-rca-kartusche-180-160

gruß


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. Januar 2013)

Gibt es irgendeinen Nachteil, wenn man sich den Gummispacer in der 160'er Gabel halbiert hat, um auf 180 mm zu kommen und will später wieder 160 mm? Also schlackert dann was rum und man bräuchte eigentlich einen neuen Spacer?
Ich frage, weil ich, wenn ich die Zeit zum Umbau finde, mal probehalber die Durolux anstatt meiner 888 in meinen Freerider einbauen wollte, um zu sehen, wie sich der Bock dann im Toureneinsatz schlägt. Wenn's mir aber doch nicht gefällt, muss die Gabel wieder uneingeschränkt in den Originalzustand zurück versetzt werden können, damit ich sie wieder im Fusion Raid fahren kann.


----------



## bansaiman (15. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn ne TAd oder nur mit RC2?
Wenn nur RC2, einfach Spacer rein. Wenn das ne TAD ist, wirst du entweder nen Elastomer brauchen oder sie einfach duaernd abgesenkt fahren. Das System der Durolux TAD ist nämlich so gemacht, dass das problemlos auch unter BElastung geht


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. Januar 2013)

Es ist eine 160'er TAD mit alter Kartusche, also ohne Druckstufeneinstellung.
Ein paar Seiten vorher ist das ja ganz schön beschrieben, wie man sie auf 180 mm umbaut. In der Kartusche ist ein Spacer drin, der 40 mm lang ist. Schneidet man ihn in der Mitte durch und baut den dann 20 mm langen Spacer ein, kommt der Dämperkolben um die 20 abgeschnittenen Millimeter weiter raus und voila - man hat 180 mm statt 160. Meine Frage ist nun, was passiert, wenn ich das abgeschnittene Stück wieder einsetze. Macht mir das Ding dann Geräusche, oder funktioniert alles wie vorher?
Ach ja, kommt 5'er Öl rein, oder 2,5'er? Einige machen 2,5'er rein. Ist das auch original drin? Ich tippe eher auf 5'er. Derzeit fahre ich sie jedenfalls mit offener Zugstufe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (15. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

beim Öl kommt es auf die tatsächliche Viskosität an!

Schau mal hier unter "specification" bei Viscosity 40 °C, mm²/s


http://www.putoline.com/en/products...oter/suspension-oils/hpx-5/tab-specificaties/


und klick die anderen Öle durch. 

Das sieht bei jedem Hersteller anders aus. Also Vergleiche sind oft völlig unnütz.


----------



## rigger (15. Januar 2013)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Es ist eine 160'er TAD mit alter Kartusche, also ohne Druckstufeneinstellung.
> Ein paar Seiten vorher ist das ja ganz schön beschrieben, wie man sie auf 180 mm umbaut. In der Kartusche ist ein Spacer drin, der 40 mm lang ist. Schneidet man ihn in der Mitte durch und baut den dann 20 mm langen Spacer ein, kommt der Dämperkolben um die 20 abgeschnittenen Millimeter weiter raus und voila - man hat 180 mm statt 160. Meine Frage ist nun, was passiert, wenn ich das abgeschnittene Stück wieder einsetze. Macht mir das Ding dann Geräusche, oder funktioniert alles wie vorher?
> Ach ja, kommt 5'er Öl rein, oder 2,5'er? Einige machen 2,5'er rein. Ist das auch original drin? Ich tippe eher auf 5'er. Derzeit fahre ich sie jedenfalls mit offener Zugstufe.




Ich würde das stück mit sekundenkleber wieder rankleben und noch Tape drumkleben, das müsste halten, viel kaputtgehen kann da eh nicht...


----------



## GoldenerGott (16. Januar 2013)

Ich seh' schon. Versuch macht Klug.


----------



## Bennetri (16. Januar 2013)

Hi, Ich bing grade irgendwie zu blöd zum finden. 
Wieviel Öl muss in die Kartusche und welches 2,5er Öl ist das beste ?

Mfg Bennet


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe damals Putoline 2,5W rein getan. Soll angeblich das Beste sein. 75ml kommen rein soweit ich mich erinnere, aber guck lieber nochmal in das Manual von Suntour rein


----------



## Bennetri (16. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## Bennetri (16. Januar 2013)

das ? http://www.motorradteile-zubehoer.de/Gabeloel-HPX-von-Putoline


----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Ja 75ml sind richtig.


----------



## Bennetri (16. Januar 2013)

Und auch das angegebene ÖL ?


----------



## Bennetri (16. Januar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (16. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte das von motorex.


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Januar 2013)

Überlege eine SF10 RCA 160 zu kaufen und erst mal mit der RCA-Kartusche zu gucken was. geht.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist der Hauptkritikpunkt die schwache Druckstufendämpfung. Da ich leicht bin würde ich erstmal damit fahren bevor ich auf RC2 aufrüste.

1. Kann ich die Gabel auf jeden Fall mit der Karttusche von Gocycle aufrüsten oder muss ich da noch was beachten?

2. Wie kann man die RCA ohne großen Aufwand tunen? Motoröl ins Casting und Fett ist klar aber geht Öl überhaupt wenn sie von Werk aus noch für Fettschmierung ausgelegt ist und was kann man an der Druckstufe machen? Shims?

Im Einganspost ist ja noch von dünnerem Öl die Rede aber das würde die Druckstufe ja noch schwächer machen. Ich denke mal der TE spricht da noch von einer älteren Kartusche als der RCA, oder!?


----------



## othu (25. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer ungefahrenen Suntour Durolux SF12 RC2, 180mm (Spacer für 160mm ist dabei), tapered?
Farbe schwarz, Schaft gekürzt (aber ziemlich lang, messe ich am Wochenende mal nach), Kralle eingeschlagen.
War in einem Rad kurz eingebaut, aber keinen Meter gefahren.

Die Frage ist aber erstmal ne Woche zurückgestellt, ist reserviert für einen Freund der sich im Laufe der Woche entscheiden will.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einer ungefahrenen Suntour Durolux SF12 RC2, 180mm (Spacer für 160mm ist dabei)?



Schaft und Farbe?


----------



## othu (25. Januar 2013)

oben ergänzt


----------



## Tabletop84 (25. Januar 2013)

Bestehen die Unterschiede eigentlich nur auf der Dämpfungsseite? Könnte ich eine SF10 nur mit der Kartusche von Gocycle auf rc2 updaten? 

edit. hat sich erledigt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> oben ergänzt



Wenn du die Schaftlänge ergänzt schreib auch gleich dazu ob 1 1/8, tapered oder 1.5, gibt ja alle Varianten. Ggf. hätte ich interesse.


----------



## ollo (26. Januar 2013)

sagt mal Männers, hat Suntour bei der Durolux RCA mittlerweile auf Öl-Schmierung umgestellt oder ist hier immer noch der Nutzer selbst gefordert ...... habe leider lange nicht mehr hier mitgelesen.

Danke !


----------



## G-ZERO FX (26. Januar 2013)

kann jemand den Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden 2013ner Modellen erklären?

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ds...UROLUX+RC2+20QLC+26".html?intendenduse=enduro

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/ds...UROLUX+RC2+20QLC+26".html?intendenduse=enduro

Was ist CTS????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (26. Januar 2013)

Conical Tapered Steerer


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. Januar 2013)

Danke...
 und gibt es noch irgendwelche anderen neuheiten bei der 2013ner Durolux. Könnte ne 2012 für nen guten Kurs bekommen. Lohnt es sich noch zu warten?


----------



## Bennetri (27. Januar 2013)

@ollo : 

Suntour hat keine Rechte an einer Ölschmierung, deshalb wird meineswissens immernoch Fett verwendet.

Mfg Bennet


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Das heißt ich muss meine neue RC2 erstamal auseinanderbauen und die Oringe nachrüsten? 



G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Danke...
> und gibt es noch irgendwelche anderen neuheiten bei der 2013ner Durolux. Könnte ne 2012 für nen guten Kurs bekommen. Lohnt es sich noch zu warten?



Würde mich auch interessieren. In dem Thread gibt es dazu widersprüchliche Aussagen aber ansich muss die 2012er ja sehr gut funktionieren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598820


----------



## ollo (27. Januar 2013)

Bennetri schrieb:


> @ollo :
> 
> Suntour hat keine Rechte an einer Ölschmierung, deshalb wird meineswissens immernoch Fett verwendet.
> 
> Mfg Bennet




Ah Ok Danke  ..... ist dann aber auch kein Problem den Eingriff selber vor zunehmen


----------



## Tabletop84 (27. Januar 2013)

Muss man bei den 2012er Modellen trotzdem die Oringe montieren? Angeblich wurden die Dichtungen ja 2012 geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Januar 2013)

Hatte selbst noch kein 2012-Modell in der Hand aber sämtliche Quellen sagen , dass zumindest gscheite Dichtungen verbaut sind und nicht nur Staubabstreifer wie bei den alten. 
Ob sie im gleichen Zug auch (ausreichend?) Schmieröl eingeführt haben steht auf einem anderen Blatt... 

Der Lord Helmchen hatte sie ja schon offen und schrieb folgendes dazu: 


> Ja,
> Ich hatte sie da, ich hatte sie offen.
> 
> Qualität hat deutlich zugenommen, Casting verändert, Standrohre verändert, Luftfeder genial wie eh und je.
> ...


----------



## speichenmoped (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hatte die 2012er mal testgefahren. Rein vom Feeling her, ist mir außer der verbesserten Dämpfung nichts aufgefallen. Äußerlich haben ich auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert.
Die Neue erscheint vom Gesamtbild (rein optisch) noch etwas "runder" als die alte Gabel, zum technischen Part kann ich nix sagen, hatte keine Gelegenheit das Teil zur zerlegen.

Gruß,

Speichenmoped


____________________________________________
zu verkaufen: Durolux-Kartuschen TAD SF10 und RCA


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Januar 2013)

Macht eure Gabel bei langsam eingestelleten Rebound auch so seltsame furzartige Geräusche beim schnellen Ausfedern? Ich weiß das eine Zugstufe Geräusche macht aber da ist selbst meine 888 leiser.


----------



## Collateral (1. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, welches Modell Du hast, aber bei den älteren TAD-Modellen, bei denen man die Druckstufe nicht einstellen konnte, muss ja die Dämpferkartusche unter Druck stehen. Bei meiner hat sich aus der Kartusche mal (wegen nicht ordentlich zuschrauben) der Luftdruck verabschiedet. Da hat sie auch komische Geräusche gemacht.

Wenn alles korrekt eingestellt / aufgepumpt ist, macht meine aber absolut gar keine Geräusche beim Ausfedern...


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Februar 2013)

ist eine 2012er RC2 TA


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Februar 2013)

veraono schrieb:


> Hatte selbst noch kein 2012-Modell in der Hand aber sämtliche Quellen sagen , dass zumindest gscheite Dichtungen verbaut sind und nicht nur Staubabstreifer wie bei den alten.
> Ob sie im gleichen Zug auch (ausreichend?) Schmieröl eingeführt haben steht auf einem anderen Blatt...
> 
> Der Lord Helmchen hatte sie ja schon offen und schrieb folgendes dazu:



Also wenn ich mir die Explosionsszeichnugen ansehe ist von 10 auf 12 kein Ölabstreifer dazugekommen. Wie gehabt ein Dust Seal und ein Oil Wiper.

Kann natürlich sein das die Teile überarbeitet wurden aber auf der Zeichnug sieht es nicht danach aus.


----------



## Tier (3. Februar 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Explosionsszeichnugen ansehe ist von 10 auf 12 kein Ölabstreifer dazugekommen. Wie gehabt ein Dust Seal und ein Oil Wiper.
> 
> Kann natürlich sein das die Teile überarbeitet wurden aber auf der Zeichnug sieht es nicht danach aus.



Und ein Ölabstreifer/Oil Wiper reicht nicht? 
Je mehr Dichtungen & Abstreifer desto mehr Reibung.

Im Video von der Bike-Expo erzählte der SR-Mann jedenfalls davon das sie beim '12er Jahrgang die Abdichtung verbessert haben. Zu sehen ab Minute 4:10.

Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. Februar 2013)

Hab die Gabel jetzt mal zerlegt. Der "Oil Wiper" ist eigentlich nur ein Foamring wie in beispiesweiese auch Marzocchi verwendet um die Schmierung oben zu halten. Sollte aber eigentlich nur mit Öl funktionieren. 

Werde die Foamringe entfernen und stattdessen die Zwischenräume mit Fett vollpacken. Kann mir aber immer noch nicht vorstellen das nur die Staubdichtungen das Öl abhalten sollen hochzukommen. Rs hat ja unter den Staubdichtungen noch Ölabstreifer und da ist bei der Durolux nix, nur der Foamring aber der kann da wenig ausrichten.

Warum zum Henker verbaut eigentlich jeder Hersteller ein anderes MAß um die Kartuschen zu öffnen? Rs 24, Mz 26 und für Suntour muss ich mir jetzt noch 'ne 27er Nuss kaufen. 

Muss ich beim öffenen der TA-Einheit von oben was beachten? Will da auch Motoröl/Redrum reinhauen. Oder schraub ich nur die große Mutter auf und es lacht mir die Luftkammer entgegen?

Meine Dichtungen sehen auch anders aus als die im Video:


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Februar 2013)

Ich würde den Schaumstoffring drin lassen. Dann, wie ich schon früher geschrieben habe, einen O-Ring einsetzen, der zw. dem Ring und dem Ölabstreifer sitzt. Ein bisschen Fett kann nicht schaden, kann aber bei Kälte zäh werden und das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtern. Wichtiger ist das Motoröl unten in den Tauchrohren. Das schmiert immer zuverlässig. Sollte aber in regelmäßigen Abständen erneuert/nachgefüllt werden.
Mit dem O-Ring kommt fast kein Öl oben raus. Und diesen ganzen Red-Rum Quatsch habe ich noch nie gemocht. Ich gebe immer einen Schuss Motoröl in die Luftkammer um die Dichtungen zu schmieren. Funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand was zum Thema Buchsen austauschen beizutragen?

Mein - schon etwas älterer - Status ist, dass die Buchsen nicht getauscht werden können, sondern ein neues Casting gekauft werden muss.

Ich hab zwar auch schon von nem SR-Service-Händler in Pforzheim ne andere Info bekommen, aber bestätigt habe ich die von niemandem bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (8. Februar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat jemand was zum Thema Buchsen austauschen beizutragen?
> 
> Mein - schon etwas älterer - Status ist, dass die Buchsen nicht getauscht werden können, sondern ein neues Casting gekauft werden muss.
> 
> Ich hab zwar auch schon von nem SR-Service-Händler in Pforzheim ne andere Info bekommen, aber bestätigt habe ich die von niemandem bekommen.


 
AFAIK --> nach wie vor Castingtausch (was aber bei den fairen Preisen für die Castings verschmerzlich ist).


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Einschätzung.

Ich hatte mal einen Preis von ca. 90 Eur fürs Casting. Dazu würden noch die neuen Dichtungen/Staubabstreifer kommen. Dann bin ich sicher bei 130-140 Eur. Günstig ist das nicht, im vergleich zu neuen Buchsen bei z.B. MZ. Die kosten keine 30 Eur.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Bei Mz wird doch mittlerweile auch nur noch das Casting getauscht!?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Echt? Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Hab noch ne 07er 66, da kann man das noch machen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Kann man immer machen. Ist nur die Frage ob es (aus Sicht des Herstellers) wirtschaftlich ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Die Aussage verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.

Mich als Endbenutzer interessieren doch nicht nur die reinen Herstellungskosten des Herstellers, sondern auch die Folgekosten die ich mit einem Produkt habe.


----------



## othu (8. Februar 2013)

Beispiel Rock Shox:

Du kannst die Buchsen einzeln kaufen und gerne selbst wechseln.
Wenn du deine Gabel zu Sport Import zum Buchsenwechsel schickst, bekommst du ein neues Casting.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Für den Hersteller ist es halt günstiger gleich ein neues Casting zu verbauen als die Buchsen wechseln zu müssen.


----------



## Thiel (8. Februar 2013)

Und es ist weniger Fehleranfällig. Das wird wohl der Hauptgrund sein vermute ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Ich find das übertrieben - das passt aber zu unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft.


----------



## veraono (8. Februar 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Preis von ca. 90 Eur fürs Casting. Dazu würden noch die neuen Dichtungen/Staubabstreifer kommen. Dann bin ich sicher bei 130-140 Eur...


Preis fürs Casting sollte passen. 40-50eur für die Staubabstreifer scheint mir aber hoch angesetzt (und ist doch auch unabhängig von "nur-Buchsen"- oder "ganzes-Casting"-Tausch oder?).



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich find das übertrieben - das passt aber zu unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft.


Da ist was Wahres dran. Wenn man öfters Kontakt zu Medizinprodukten hat, dann entlockt dir allerdings ein weggeworfenes 90eur Casting nur ein müdes Gähnen .


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Also die Dämpfungskartusche ist nicht für das Klack-Geräusch verantwortlich. Wenn ich nur die drinhabe ist die Dämpfung schön smooth nur wenn ich die Gabel zur Seite neige oder auf den Kopf stelle wirds inkonsistent. Ist das ein Zeichen für zu wenig Öl in der Kartusche?

Wie mach ich denn die TA-Einheit auf? Hab den Sprengring oben weg aber weiter komm ich nicht:


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. Februar 2013)

Luft raus, oberes Cap nach unten drücken und den Ring den Du dann an der Inneseite siehst, zusammendrücken und raus machen.

Dann gekommst Du den Rest auch raus.


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Februar 2013)

Ok danke! Hab jetzt ein paar Spritzer Motoröl und Redrum da rein und die Dichtungen mit Fett vollgepackt und die Filzringe mal dringelassen ohne Oringe zu verbauen. Motoröl ist auch im Casting. Wenn der Schnee weg ist guck ich mal ob die Suppe oben rauskommt. Beim durchfedern kommt jedenfalls noch nix durch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2013)

Bei mir wars so dass mit dem Fett ne Weile Ruhe war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2013)

Aber du hast ja noch die alten Dichtungen, oder!? Ich hoffe das die neuen auch ohne O-Ringe das Öl drinnen halten.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Februar 2013)

Ja - natürlich. Sorry, wollt Dich jetzt nicht verunsichern.

Aber was mach ich jetzt nur mit den Buchsen ...


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Februar 2013)

Fallls du nicht einzeln dran kommst wirst du nicht um ein eneus Casting herumkommen. Ist das Spiel denn so schilmm? Ich hatte in vielen neuen Gabeln etwas Spiel und solange es nicht schilmmer wird kann man das auch ignorieren.


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. Februar 2013)

Fragen an die TAD-Besitzer, die sie von 160 mm auf 180 mm hochgetravelt haben, mittels Spacerkürzung, bzw. zur prinzipiellen Funktionsweise:

Ich habe mir das Bild (Dank an den Fotografen) einige Seiten vorher angesehen und versucht mir klar zu machen, wie die Federung funktioniert. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe steckt in der Kartusche der TAD 160 eine Feder mit 120 mm Federweg. Die restlichen 40 mm werden nur über die Luft erreicht. D.h., die ersten 40 mm Federweg sind reiner Luftfederweg.
Senkt man die Gabel über den Hebel ab, macht man nichts anderes, als das Luftvolumen über ein internes Ventil zu vergrößern, weshalb man die Gabel bis zur Stahlfeder absenken kann, während das Ventil geöffnet ist. Anschließend ist das verbleibende Luftvolumen dem verbleibenden Federweg angepasst, weshalb das ganze immer noch prächtig funktioniert. Die Feder müsste von der Härte dem minimalen Federweg (120 mm) angepasst sein. Das bedeutet auch, dass die 30% SAG, die man fährt, komplett vom reinen Luftteil + ein paar Millimeter Stahlfederweg abgedeckt werden. Der Rest des Federwegs wird durch die Stahlfeder halbwegs linear gehalten. Zum Ende kommt die Progression der Luftkammer wieder hinzu. Wollte man in der Mitte des Federwegs das Wegsacken an Stufen eindämmen, wäre sicher auch eine stärkere Feder hilfreich, wenn es die denn gäbe. Möglicherweise ist aber die verwendete Feder genau auf die Luftkammer abgestimmt , da diese über ihr Luftvolumen eine bestimmte Progression vorgibt. Sonst bleibt nur die Kennlinienänderung über eine andere Druckstufenkartusche. Die gibt es ja, weshalb das hier nicht das Thema ist.

Jetzt stelle ich mir aber die Frage, (1.) welche Auswirkung im Fahrbetrieb die Kürzung des Spacers um 20 mm hat? Denn man ändert in diesem Fall nichts  an der Feder. Man hat also dann 60 mm reinen Luftfederweg, bevor die Stahlfeder unterstützend eingreift. Auf dem Bild meine ich erkennen zu können, dass die Feder in der 180 mm Kartusche nicht nur die 20 mm länger ist (logisch), sondern auch minimal dünner, also weicher. Auch das erscheint mir plausibel, weil man ja mehr Federweg nutzen möchte, also muss auch die Feder nicht nur länger sondern auch weicher sein. Fährt man nun die auf 180 mm umgebaute TAD 160 liegt man mit dem SAG noch voll im Luftfederbereich. Beim weiteren Einfedern kommt dann die etwas härtere Stahlfeder dazu. Das kann dazu führen, dass man einen minimal höheren Luftdruck fahren muss, als bei einer echten 180 mm TAD, da die Stahlfeder im SAG noch nicht unterstützt. Dementsprechend ist die Gabel zum Federwegende progressiver und man nutzt die 180 mm gar nicht. Stellt man den Luftdruck so ein, dass man den Federweg voll nutzt, hat man aber >30% SAG. Was soll dann der Umbau, wenn man 20 mm mehr Federweg einbaut, aber nur 10 mm mehr nutzen kann? Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Federkennlinie nach dem Umbau weniger harmonisch verläuft. (2.) Kann das Jemand aus der Praxis bestätigen?

Zum Abschluss: (3.) Kann man den oberen Luftkammerteil aufschrauben, um den Spacer abzuziehen, oder muss man den Spacer in montiertem Zustand aufschneiden?


----------



## rigger (15. Februar 2013)

zu 3. Ich hab den Spacer aufgeschnitten.


----------



## Bennetri (15. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe meine Gabel auf diese weise von 160mm auf 170mm getravelt. Bisher läuft alles prächtig und die Gabel lässt sich 5 cm absenken. Bin bald für 2 Wochen auf Madeira und werde dann mal ein ausgiebiges feedback geben. 
Mfg Bennet


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Februar 2013)

Meine 160er TAD hat etwas mehr als 160mm, so ca. 164mm Fw


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. Februar 2013)

Bennetri schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Gabel auf diese weise von 160mm auf 170mm getravelt. Bisher läuft alles prächtig und die Gabel lässt sich 5 cm absenken. Bin bald für 2 Wochen auf Madeira und werde dann mal ein ausgiebiges feedback geben.
> Mfg Bennet



Hast Du die 10 mm im eingebauten Zustand abgeschnitten, oder kann man die obere Kappe abschrauben und so den Spacer später wieder einsetzen, wenn man, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, wieder mit 160 mm fahren will?
Ich will einfach nur wissen, ob die obere Abschlusskappe verpresst ist, oder aufgeschraubt.
Wenn alles problemlos wieder in den Urzustand versetzt werden kann, kann man das ja einfach mal ausprobieren, ohne sich Sorgen machen zu müssen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

die Abschlußkappe ist aufgeschraubt, theoretisch kann man also völlig frei hin und her wechseln.

Das Problem ist, dass diese Schraubverbindung eine sehr komische ist. Ich habe sie nicht runter bekommen, und somit den Space letztlich im eingebauten Zustand gekürzt. Es mag sein, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, ich hatte das Gefühl, dass der Wiederstand gegen Ende immer größer wurde als wäre die Endkappe mit dem Gestänge zur Absenkung verschraubt. Diese konnte ich aber drehen ohne dass etwas passiert wäre, kann das also nicht bestätigen. Alle Materialien sind aus Alu und damit ziemlich empfindlich, mit Gewalt macht mahr kaputt als man hilft. 

In der Theorie alles sehr sehr einfach, aber die Praxis sieht manchmal etwas anders aus.


----------



## GoldenerGott (17. Februar 2013)

Predator_Jo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Abschlußkappe ist aufgeschraubt, theoretisch kann man also völlig frei hin und her wechseln.
> 
> ...


Danke, das wollte ich wissen. Andererseits ist der Spacer ja in der Kartusche drin und kann nicht weg. Was soll also passieren, wenn man den einfach wieder drum macht, nachdem man ihn aufgeschnitten hatte. Man muss sich halt Mühe geben, dass man das ordentlich macht. Der Spacer erfüllt schließlich nur die Funktion der Federwegsbegrenzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (19. Februar 2013)

othu schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einer ungefahrenen Suntour Durolux SF12 RC2, 180mm (Spacer für 160mm ist dabei), tapered?
> Farbe schwarz, Schaft gekürzt 193mm), Kralle eingeschlagen.
> War in einem Rad kurz eingebaut, aber keinen Meter gefahren.



Jetzt mit Bildern und so im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...012-suntour-durolux-rc2-tapered-180mm-schwarz


----------



## Collateral (19. Februar 2013)

Ich würde an meiner 180er TAD gerne den Lenkerhebel gegen den einfachen Druckknopf auf der Krone austauschen. Soweit ich weiß, sind die frei austauschbar bei allen Modellen. Ist das richtig?

Ist hier vielleicht jemand, der an seiner TAD einen Druckknopf hat und lieber einen Remote-Hebel möchte? Ich würde tauschen.


----------



## Predator_Jo (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

jap, kann man beides gegeneinander austauschen. Habe ich selbst gerade gemacht, funzt problemlos. 

Leider kann ich dir daher keinen Druckknopf anbieten...


----------



## Collateral (19. Februar 2013)

Ah, schade. 

Aber schonmal gut zu wissen, danke Dir!


----------



## Michael1989 (22. Februar 2013)

Jep den Druckknopf kann man sich gocycle.de bestellen.. Push Button für TAD 






Kosten punkt : 19,99 ,-


----------



## Collateral (22. Februar 2013)

Jo, danke, aber hatte ich schon gesehen. Ich dachte nur, dass jemand, der seine mit Druckknopf gekauft hat, vielleicht lieber die Remote-Lösung will. Dann hätte man sich einig werden können, ohne bestellen zu müssen


----------



## Bennetri (24. Februar 2013)

Hi, Also ich habe den Spacer im eingebauten zustand abgeschnitten, da ich nicht dumm herumexperimemtieren wollte. Sicherlich geht das aber ich wollte kein risiko eingehen.

Lg Bennet


----------



## Speci007 (25. Februar 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Jep den Druckknopf kann man sich gocycle.de bestellen.. Push Button für TAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+5,59 Porto= 25,94


Gibt's billiger bei:

http://www.tretwerk.net/en/Bicycle-...C-TS-26-schw-1-1-8-SL-255-A-Head-120-160.html

17,95 + 3,95 =21,90 Porto


----------



## Mithras (3. März 2013)

sehr schön, das Teil fehlt mir auchnoch, die Fernbedienung mag ich  nicht am Lenker haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenmoped (9. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich hab meine 160er tad auf 180 aufgebohrt. Die Gabel kommt jetzt zwar 20 mm weiter raus federt aber trotzdem nur 160 mm ein. 
Hat jemand ne Idee was hier das Problem sein könnte?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß Alex


----------



## rigger (9. März 2013)

Schon die luft ganz abgelassen.und komprimiert?

Welches baujahr?


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. März 2013)

Ich fahr die 2013er jetzt mit Öl und ohne Oringe ca. 100km und bis jetzt ist alles schön dicht.


----------



## speichenmoped (9. März 2013)

Ja selbes Ergebnis...


----------



## speichenmoped (9. März 2013)

Ach so ja ist ne sf9


----------



## rigger (9. März 2013)

Hm geht bei.meiner 09er ohne probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenmoped (9. März 2013)

Habe auch keine Idee wieso das nicht läuft. Ich mach einfach alles nochmal auf...


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. März 2013)

wenn ich auf 180 aufbohre kann ich die Gabel dann weiterhin auf 140mm versenken?


----------



## speichenmoped (9. März 2013)

Wenn Du bei deiner 160er das elastomer halbierst, kannst Du weiter auf 120 absenken.


----------



## Speci007 (11. März 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> +5,59â¬ Porto= 25,94â¬
> 
> 
> Gibt's billiger bei:
> ...



Nun muss ich leider berichten, dass der Knopf dort nach lÃ¤ngerer Wartezeit immer noch nicht lieferbar ist u. auch kein Liefertermin genannt werden kann.


----------



## Alex de Large (15. März 2013)

Zu dem Push-Knopf bzw. dem Remote-Hebel habe ich dann auch mal ne Frage:

Ich besitze eine Durolux 180-140 von 2009.

Den Versuch, die verbaute Federkartusche auf 160-120 zu traveln habe ich aufgegeben und mir eine entsprechende Kartusche gekauft. War auch einfach auzutauschen, da ich stolter Besitzer einer 27er Nuss bin.

Mein Problem.

Die alte Kartusche hat oben im Kopf zwei Gewinde, mit denen (jedenfalls bei der 2009er Kartusche) der Remote-Deckel montiert wird. Bei der neuen Kartusche fehlen diese beiden Schraubenhalterungen.

Für die alte Kartusche hatte ich mir von einem User aus dem Forum vor einiger Zeitz einen schönen Push-Knopf fertigen lassen. Den würde ich eigentlich auch gerne mit der neuen Kartusche verwenden. Aber, wie gesagt, es fehlen die beiden Gewinde.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass das Bauteil mit den Gewinden am Boden aufgeklebt ist. Kann mir jemand das bestätigen? Dann müsste der Kanze Kopf von der Kolbenstange geschraubt werden, was (Locklite) wohl nur unter großem Kraftaufwand möglich ist. Und da bin ich in der Regel etwas ungeschickt.

Plan B wäre, einen anderen (den neuen) Push-Knopf zu bestellen. Nur wie wird der befestigt, ohne die beiden Gewinde?

Kann mir jemand helfen.

Fotos von den beiden Ferderkartuschen (neu oben, alt unten):


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. März 2013)

der Neue wird einfach nur gesteckt.


----------



## Speci007 (15. März 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> der Neue wird einfach nur gesteckt.



und hält durch einen o-ring


----------



## Alex de Large (15. März 2013)

Jo, da musste noch ein Sprengring raus.

Danke und Sorry für die dumme weil überflüssige Frage!


----------



## Michael1989 (15. März 2013)

So ich habe mir heute Abend meine Durolux mit 200mm erschaffen


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. März 2013)

Krass - pass auf das sie dich nicht frisst. 

Ich will meine auch auf 180 traveln aber bin momentan zu faul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (15. März 2013)

Jo das richtig geil..SC Downhill Gabel mit 2,5kg  Und dann sogar noch absenkbar..

Hier mal Vergleichsbilder im Federweg. 




Von Links oben nach rechts unten -> 120mm-140mm-160mm-180mm-200mm


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. März 2013)

Ich denk du hast den Spacer dazu ganz entfernt!?


----------



## Michael1989 (15. März 2013)

Nein ein 1cm Stück ist noch drin. Und eine Rest Überlappung von 14,6cm ist auch noch vorhanden.


----------



## flostantin (15. März 2013)

Ich überlege auch schon länger meine durolux bei der nächsten Wartung zu traveln...
Wie fährt sich das gute Stück mit 200mm Federweg?!? 
Nehme an, du fährst sie nur zu "besonderen Anlässen" ganz aus ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. März 2013)

Wenn Weibsvolk anwesend ist wird "voll ausgefahren".


----------



## Michael1989 (15. März 2013)

flostantin schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch schon länger meine durolux bei der nächsten Wartung zu traveln...
> Wie fährt sich das gute Stück mit 200mm Federweg?!?
> Nehme an, du fährst sie nur zu "besonderen Anlässen" ganz aus ?



Ja eine kleine Testfahrt um den Block habe ich mal gemacht..die Gabel funktioniert auf jedenfall auf den 200mm und wirkt in keinsterweise instabil.

Ein Bike-Freerider mit All Mountain Ambitionen ist schon ein stück luxus ! 

Sich die Gabel auf jedes Terrain schnell per Travel Control anzupassen ist schon echt nice.


----------



## kandyman (15. März 2013)

Stecken die oberen Rohre noch ganz in den Buchsen im Casting?


----------



## Michael1989 (15. März 2013)

Jep !


----------



## Alex de Large (15. März 2013)

Beeindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (15. März 2013)

Joa danke  

Sofern man den passenden Rahmen dafür hat..könnt ihr das alle so nachbauen


----------



## flostantin (16. März 2013)

Meinst du wegen der maximalen freigabe für den Federweg?
Oder weil die Geometrie und damit das Fahrverhalten zu stark leiden?
Wie viel Federweg hast du denn am Hinterbau?


----------



## Michael1989 (16. März 2013)

Naja wenn man jetzt ein Enduro Rahmen mit max.170mm freigabe hat..sollte man das jetzt nicht machen..zumal die Dämpfer nicht hinterher kommen würden. Und es sähe dazu noch beknackt aus  Und vom Bruch am Steuerrohr mal ganz abgesehen.

Mein Hinterbau fasst 222x70 185mm Federweg


----------



## flostantin (16. März 2013)

In meinem Fall wäre es ein Canyon Torque FR 9.0...


----------



## Michael1989 (16. März 2013)

Ja dann geht es auf jedenfall  Die meisten bauen sich ja ne Doppelbrückengabel ein,und meckern dann wegen dem Lenkeinschlag und bauen dann zurück. 

Was hast du hinten im Hinterbau drin. Dämpfer ?


----------



## flostantin (16. März 2013)

Hinten arbeitet ein manitou evolver isx6... mit nur 160mm Federweg...

Daher bin ich mir auch unsicher ob es überhaupt Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (16. März 2013)

Äh ! Dann hast du ja noch eins der älteren Modelle...es gibt es FR mit 115-160mm und 160mm Hinten und welche die 180mm Vorne und 170mm hinten aufnehmen können.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich jetzt das FR mit FRX verwechsele !! 

Hast du ein Bild vom deinem Canyon ??


----------



## flostantin (16. März 2013)

Ich habe nochmal nachgesehen:
Es handelt sich um ein Torque FR in der Größe S, alledings wurde der Rahmen bereits 2007 gefertigt. An der Geometrie hat sich von 2007-2009 nichts geändert, es wurden lediglich runde anstelle eckiger Rohre zur Herstellung verwendet um Gewicht zu sparen.
Seit 2010 wird das Torqoe mit 180mm Federweg hergestellt.

Eventuell besteht ja die Möglichkeit einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub zu verbauen, 
im voll eingefederten Zustand ist noch Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattelrohr...


----------



## Michael1989 (16. März 2013)

Du könntest einen Dämpfer mit 216X63mm Federweg versuchen ein zu bauen..Schau mal im Bikemarkt rein und verwende den Filter !


----------



## MO_Thor (24. März 2013)

Mahlzeit!
Ich hab hier im Thread ne Runde quergelesen und frage jetzt einfach mal direkt nach:
Man kann in den Durolux RCA-Modellen die RC2-Kartusche nachrüsten, oder?
Ich hab seit zwei Wochen eine SF10 RCA (160mm), bin soweit auch ganz zufrieden - die einfache Druckstufenverstellung passt ganz gut, die Gabel arbeitet ordentlich, versinkt nur beim Bremsen im Federweg. Bei Steilstufen sackt sie trotzdem nicht so heftig weg wie die Wotan, die ich vorher hatte. 
Sollte mir also der Sinn nach einem Umbau stehen, wäre es kein Problem lt. diesem Thread - sofern man keine zwei linken Hände hat


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. März 2013)

Ja, nur liegt das Wegsacken nicht nur an der Druckstufe sondern hauptsächlich an der Kennlinie der Luftfeder.


----------



## MO_Thor (24. März 2013)

Also würde der Umbau nicht sonderlich viel bringen. Naja, vielleicht irgendwann mal. Spätestens, wenn irgendwas zu Bruch geritten wurde.


----------



## rigger (24. März 2013)

Man kann das wegsacken wohl verhindern wenn man die LSC reindreht, nur spricht sie dann ******** an...


----------



## flostantin (24. März 2013)

Das Wegsacken liegt also hauptsächlig an der Kennlinie der Luftfederkartusche.
In der Kartusche ist ja auch (zusätzlich) eine Stahlfeder verbaut, welche ab einer gewissen Eintauchtiefe unterstützend wirkt...

Tritt das Wegsacken dann nur in dem Einfederungsbereich auf,
 indem nur die Luftfeder arbeitet?
Und wenn ja, 
wäre es möglich dem durch den Einbau einer längeren Feder entgegen zu wirken?


----------



## GoldenerGott (25. März 2013)

flostantin schrieb:


> Das Wegsacken liegt also hauptsächlig an der Kennlinie der Luftfederkartusche.
> In der Kartusche ist ja auch (zusätzlich) eine Stahlfeder verbaut, welche ab einer gewissen Eintauchtiefe unterstützend wirkt...
> 
> Tritt das Wegsacken dann nur in dem Einfederungsbereich auf,
> ...



Bei genauer Betrachtung unterstützt die Stahlfeder grundsätzlich, da der reine Luftferderbereich vom Sag schon voll ausgenutzt wird. Es wäre demnach eigentlich mal toller Service, wenn es von Suntour härtere Nachrüstfedern gäbe. Dann hätte man weniger das Problem des Wegsackens. Mag aber sein, dass dann die Federkennlinie der Gabel nicht mehr so stimmig wäre, weil natürlich die Größe der Kartusche direkten Einfluss auf die Gabelprogression hat und eine härte Feder könnte hier für einen Knick in der Kennlinie sorgen. Müsste man halt mal probieren.


----------



## FredHead (25. März 2013)

Hi,

hat von euch zufällig noch jemand die Abdeckung für die Remotegeschichte über? Hab ja gelesen das einige von euch auf den Knopf umgebaut haben. Den Lenkerhebel inkl. Zug hab ich, nur diese Bedieneinheit die an der Gabel ist, ist leider defekt. Wenn das Teil noch jemand hat wäre schön. Ansonsten bau ich auch auf den Knopf um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (26. März 2013)

Hi! 

Kann mir einer sagen wie groß der Gewinde-Durchmesser von dem Kopf der TAD ist - also das was man aus Gabelbrücke mit einer 27er Nuss ausdrehen  muss.. 







Der Graue Kopf ist gemeint !!


----------



## flostantin (26. März 2013)

FredHead schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat von euch zufällig noch jemand die Abdeckung für die Remotegeschichte über? Hab ja gelesen das einige von euch auf den Knopf umgebaut haben. Den Lenkerhebel inkl. Zug hab ich, nur diese Bedieneinheit die an der Gabel ist, ist leider defekt. Wenn das Teil noch jemand hat wäre schön. Ansonsten bau ich auch auf den Knopf um.



meinst du nur den Deckel oder das gesamte Innenleben?
Ich müsste noch eins übrig haben...


----------



## Michael1989 (2. April 2013)

Ok so langsam kommt mein DH Rux Prototyp ins Rollen...Da ja Suntour sich noch ein wenig Zeit mit Rux lässt,bin ich dabei an einem Erweiterten Durolux DC Gabel zu werkeln.

Die Technik bleibt dabei aber komplett gleich..Auch die Materialen werden fast nicht geäandert..Abgesehen von der Länge der Standrohre. 

Innenleben soll auf eine Fixe 200er Kartusche oder einer TAD Katusche mit verlängerten Luftkolben bis nach unten reichen. 
Dämpfung ist auch gleich..RCA Getunted..evtl nach möglich auch RC2. 

Standrohre sind Schon da..Gabelschaft und Flache Brücke für oben sind unterwegs. 
Meine Doppelbrücken-Durolux wird nach Kashima Optik angelehnt sein und um einiges Schicker aussehen als die von Suntour auf der Eurobike aussehen.


----------



## Fabian93 (14. April 2013)

200mm Gabel mit der Rca- Dämpfung, na super. Die Rc2 bin ich leider noch nicht gefahren, denke die wird ein gutes Stück besser sein.

Und bevor hier Leute sich die "Anleitung" für den Umbau auf 200mm schicken lasse sollte der Initiator dieser Aktion erstmal wissen was er da macht.
Auf 200mm sind die Standrohre nicht mehr ganz in der unteren Buchse:

Auf die "untere Buchse" kommt es an,die Unterkante von dieser ist  von der Oberkante der Staubdichtungen aus gemessen genau in 150mm  Tiefe.
Wenn das Standrohr jetzt eine Länge von 345mm hat und die Gabelkrone  mindestens 203-205mm Abstand zu den Staubdichtungen haben muss dann  sitzt das Standrohr nicht mehr komplett in der unteren Buchse, dürfte  noch so gerade in der unteren Buchse sein.
205mm Standrohr oberhalb der Dichtungen plus 150mm bis zum unteren Ende  der unteren Buchse sind für mich 355mm. So, die Standrohreinheit hat  aber nur 345mm


----------



## Michael1989 (17. April 2013)

Ne um Gottes Willen..das funktioniert nicht so..Meine Prototyp Gabel wird neue Standrohre bekommen eine neue Länge ab 500mm aufwärts ! Wird so bei 510mm sich einpendeln (gleiche Länge wie bei Boxxer Rohren).

Ja am liebsten hätte ich die RC2 drin dafür..obwohl ich die RCA jetzt auch nicht schlecht finde,.. Evtl baue ich eine Stahlfeder ein !! Hier im Forum hat das einer gemacht,und soll super funktionieren. 

Das Tuning und der Umbau auf den Größeren Federweg..sollte auch nur bis 180mm erfolgen und nicht weiter darüber hinaus ! 
Die 200mm habe ich lediglich nur für mich mal ausprobiert..und auch beim Fahren getestet ! Keine Negativen Aspekte sind Aufgetreten. 

Da die Durolux also nur bis 180mm sicher und somit bedenkenlos zu fahren ist..möchte ich eine Größere Gabel mit Längeren Standrohren im 200mm Bereich bauen..die auch sicher in den Buchsen bleibt.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. April 2013)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Fragen an die TAD-Besitzer, die sie von 160 mm auf 180 mm hochgetravelt haben, mittels Spacerkürzung, bzw. zur prinzipiellen Funktionsweise:
> 
> Ich habe mir das Bild (Dank an den Fotografen) einige Seiten vorher angesehen und versucht mir klar zu machen, wie die Federung funktioniert. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe steckt in der Kartusche der TAD 160 eine Feder mit 120 mm Federweg. Die restlichen 40 mm werden nur über die Luft erreicht. D.h., die ersten 40 mm Federweg sind reiner Luftfederweg.
> Senkt man die Gabel über den Hebel ab, macht man nichts anderes, als das Luftvolumen über ein internes Ventil zu vergrößern, weshalb man die Gabel bis zur Stahlfeder absenken kann, während das Ventil geöffnet ist. Anschließend ist das verbleibende Luftvolumen dem verbleibenden Federweg angepasst, weshalb das ganze immer noch prächtig funktioniert. Die Feder müsste von der Härte dem minimalen Federweg (120 mm) angepasst sein. Das bedeutet auch, dass die 30% SAG, die man fährt, komplett vom reinen Luftteil + ein paar Millimeter Stahlfederweg abgedeckt werden. Der Rest des Federwegs wird durch die Stahlfeder halbwegs linear gehalten. Zum Ende kommt die Progression der Luftkammer wieder hinzu. Wollte man in der Mitte des Federwegs das Wegsacken an Stufen eindämmen, wäre sicher auch eine stärkere Feder hilfreich, wenn es die denn gäbe. Möglicherweise ist aber die verwendete Feder genau auf die Luftkammer abgestimmt , da diese über ihr Luftvolumen eine bestimmte Progression vorgibt. Sonst bleibt nur die Kennlinienänderung über eine andere Druckstufenkartusche. Die gibt es ja, weshalb das hier nicht das Thema ist.
> ...



Will meine Gabel jetzt auch auf 180mm traveln aber was ist da dran? Bestätigt sich das in der PRaxis oder gibt es gar keinen Unterschied ausser dem Spacer in der 14-160 und 140-180 TAD-KArtusche?


----------



## Stefan_E (28. April 2013)

Ich habe dieses Jahr von einer Fox 150 RL auf eine Durolux TA RC2 gewechselt mit etwas mehr als 160 mm Federweg. In der Dämpferkartusche ist derzeit ein 2er Öl und in den Staubdichtungen sowie im Casting ist ein wenig Bionicon Öl (wievel weiß ich nicht genau). 

Ich fahre die Gabel mit relativ viel Luftdruck (6 bis 7 bar bei ca 73 bis 75 Kg Kampfgewicht samt Ausrüstung) wodurch die Gabel nicht mehr sonderlich sensibel anspricht. Bei weniger Luftdruck (ca 4,5 bar) spricht sie feiner an bei 40cm Sag, jedoch habe ich das Problem, dass der Rebound noch schlechter wird als bei den 6 bis 7 bar und die Gabel schnell mal stärker wegsackt.

Bei steilen Trails mit längeren Wurzelpassagen bleibt die Gabel beim derzeitigen Setup im Federweg hängen und federt nicht mehr schnell genug aus. Bei komplett geschlossener HSC tritt dies immer noch recht stark auf.
Ich vermute, dass das schlechte Ausfedern am Casting und der schlechten Schmierung liegt, weshalb ich fragen wollte ob es eine brauchbare Alternative zu den derzeit verbauten Staubdichtungen gibt? Falls nicht, wie könnte ich die Schmierung im Casting verbessern? Kann ich bei einer 2013 Durolux Öl ins Casting geben ohne zusätzliche O-Ringe zu verwenden?

Da ich mit der neuen Gabel erst 6 Ausfahrten gemacht habe stellt sich für mich auch die Frage ob die Durolux einfach noch etwas länger eingefahren werden muss?! War bei den Ausfahrten nicht zimperlich und habe neben Wurzelteppichen auch ein paar Drops und Treppen eingebaut.  

lg, Stefan


----------



## Predator_Jo (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

die Federhärte (also den Luftdruck) stellt man so ein, dass man ungefähr 30 % des Federwegs Sag hat, was ca. den von dir angegebenen 40 mm entspricht. Wenn die Gabel nun im Federweg hängen bleibt, dann musst Du die Zugstufe weiter auf machen.

Das Wegsacken in langsamen und steilen Passagen ist leider bei Luftgabeln normal und kann maximal über die Low Speed Druckstufe beeinflusst werden. Der Effekt ist allerdings überschaubar, ich jedenfalls konnte keine gravierenden Unterschiede beim Wegsacken zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu feststellen.

Die ab 2012 verbauten Dichtungen sind tatsächlich überarbeitet, die innere Dichtlippe wird nun ebenfalls durch eine Ringfeder an das Tauchrohr gepresst. Ob dies reicht, das Öl drin zu halten kann ich nicht sagen, ich verwende weiterhin O-Ringe weil der Einbau so einfach war.


----------



## Stefan_E (29. April 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich hätte vermutlich noch ein paar Angaben zu meinem Setup machen sollen .
Die Zugstufe ist derzeit komplett offen!! HSC und LSC lassen sich spürbar verändern, wobei die LSC das Wegsacken im steileren Gelände nur minimal verbessert (wie du auch bereits festgestellt hast). Durch die HSC sollte ich das Hängen bleiben im Federweg doch verbessern können oder liege ich da falsch?

In der Dämpferkartusche will ich eigentlich nichts ändern, deshalb wollte ich eigentlich nur mal wissen ob dieses langsame Ausfederverhalten bei der Durolux normal ist wenn man die Gabel mit weniger Luftdruck fährt. Den korrekten Sag (stehende Position am Rad) bekomme ich mit etwas über 5 bar. Die Zugstufe bei diesem Luftdruck ist aber äußerst mies weshalb ich die Gabel derzeit mit 6,5 bar fahre.
Bringt genug Öl im Casting die erhoffte Performance?  Muss ich bei den O-Ringen neben dem Durchmesser noch etwas anderes beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. April 2013)

Nein. Die Highspeeddruckstufe ist nur für die Enfederbewegung zuständig und hat beim Ausfeder=Steckenbleiben nix zu melden. Die HS-Compression kommt zum Einsatz bei Landungen und anderen Sachen die die Gabel sehr schnell sehr tief in den Federweg gehen lassen.

Was du meinst ist eine Highspeed-Zugstufe, die es an der Lux nicht gibt, dafür fehlt wohl der Bauraum in der Kartusche.


----------



## Stefan_E (29. April 2013)

Ich dachte wenn ich die HSC komplett zu drehe federt die Gabel bei ruppigem Untergrund mit vielen schnellen Schlägen einfach nicht so schnell und vorallem weit ein. Natürlich verhindert dies das Hängen bleiben nicht ....hinauszögern würde es hier wohl eher treffen. 

Derzeit ist es auf jeden Fall so, dass bei 5 bar in der Luftkammer sowie komplett offener Zugstufe sowie H- und LSC die Gabel definitiv nicht schnell genug ausfedert damit das Vorderrad vom Boden abhebt. Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ich schlicht und einfach zu leicht bin für die Durolux?!


----------



## kandyman (29. April 2013)

Hast du noch genug Verstellbereich Richtung langsam bei den Druckstufen? Dann einfach dünneres Öl in die Dämpfung (2,5er vermutlich), das geht ganz simpel.

Bei meiner Durolux hat auch die Öldichtung unter dem Zugstufenknopf mehr Verstellbereich Richtung schnell gebracht, versuchs mal mit 1 oder 2 Beilagscheiben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2013)

Stefan_E schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> Ich hätte vermutlich noch ein paar Angaben zu meinem Setup machen sollen .
> Die Zugstufe ist derzeit komplett offen!! HSC und LSC lassen sich spürbar verändern, wobei die LSC das Wegsacken im steileren Gelände nur minimal verbessert (wie du auch bereits festgestellt hast). Durch die HSC sollte ich das Hängen bleiben im Federweg doch verbessern können oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein 2er-Öl? 

Mit dem Standardöl ist die Zugstufe allen zu schnell. Eventuell fährst du auch zu wenig Zugstufe. Das mit dem Rad vom Boden abheben ist Schwachsinn. Dann ist sie viel zu schnell und komplett zugedrehte HSC macht die Gabel sehr hart. Ist klar das sie sich dann ******** anfühlt. 

Luftgabeln sinken numal tendenziell stärker ein als Stahlfedern. Wenn du das mit viel mehr Luftdruck kompensierst fühlt sich die gabel überall wo es nicht steil ist ******** an. Da musst du einen Kompromiss finden.

Dreh am besten nochmal alles raus, fahr mindestens 15-20% SAG und stell die Zugstufe dann bevorzugt an 'ner ruppigen Stelle oder im Bikepark ein. Wegsacken kompensierst du dann mit der Lsc und etwas (aber nicht viel HSC) die beeinflussen sich nämlich.


----------



## Stefan_E (29. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein 2er-Öl?
> 
> Mit dem Standardöl ist die Zugstufe allen zu schnell. Eventuell fährst du auch zu wenig Zugstufe. Das mit dem Rad vom Boden abheben ist Schwachsinn. Dann ist sie viel zu schnell und komplett zugedrehte HSC macht die Gabel sehr hart. Ist klar das sie sich dann ******** anfühlt.


Welches Öl das genau ist weiß ich leider nicht. Das mit zu wenig Zugstufe versteh ich nicht. Ich hab die Zugstufe derzeit komplett offen und finde sie immer noch zu langsam! Die Gabel federt definitiv langsamer aus wenn ich die Zugstufe zudrehe.



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Luftgabeln sinken numal tendenziell stärker ein als Stahlfedern. Wenn du das mit viel mehr Luftdruck kompensierst fühlt sich die gabel überall wo es nicht steil ist ******** an. Da musst du einen Kompromiss finden.


Das hab ich befürchtet 



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Dreh am besten nochmal alles raus, fahr mindestens 15-20% SAG und stell die Zugstufe dann bevorzugt an 'ner ruppigen Stelle oder im Bikepark ein. Wegsacken kompensierst du dann mit der Lsc und etwas (aber nicht viel HSC) die beeinflussen sich nämlich.


Alles rausgedreht und nur den Lufdruck einstellen hab ich bereits von 4,5 bis 7 bar getestet mit bereits beschriebenen Ergebnis... die Zugstufe wird besser bei mehr Druck, jedoch spricht die Gabel wie du so schön geschrieben hast ******** an! 
Mit wieviel Luftdruck fährst du deine Durolux? Ich würde meine Gabel eigentlich gerne mit sehr wenig Luftdruck fahren, aber bei der aktuellen Zugstufen Performance ist ein Druck unter 6 Bar eigentlich nicht möglich...


----------



## Stefan_E (29. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Hast du noch genug Verstellbereich Richtung langsam bei den Druckstufen? Dann einfach dünneres Öl in die Dämpfung (2,5er vermutlich), das geht ganz simpel.
> 
> Bei meiner Durolux hat auch die Öldichtung unter dem Zugstufenknopf mehr Verstellbereich Richtung schnell gebracht, versuchs mal mit 1 oder 2 Beilagscheiben.



Der Verstellbereich Richtung Langsam ist bei Zugstufe und Druckstufe vorhanden. 
Könntest du das mit den Beilagscheiben etwas genauer erläutern?! 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (29. April 2013)

Stefan_E schrieb:


> Könntest du das mit den Beilagscheiben etwas genauer erläutern?! Danke!



Nicht genau, ich hab die Gabel nicht mehr. Ich habe unter die Schraube die den rechten Holm hält eine Dichtung gelegt um die Schmierung drinzuhalten. Dadurch habe ich mehr Verstellbereich erhalten. Sollte eben mit einer Beilagscheibe auch gehen.

Wenn du von schlechtem Ansprechen sprichst - hast du die Gabel gut geschmiert? Das Ansprechverhalten hat mit dem Luftdruck relativ wenig zu tun!


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2013)

Stefan_E schrieb:


> Welches Öl das genau ist weiß ich leider nicht. Das mit zu wenig Zugstufe versteh ich nicht. Ich hab die Zugstufe derzeit komplett offen und finde sie immer noch zu langsam! Die Gabel federt definitiv langsamer aus wenn ich die Zugstufe zudrehe.
> 
> 
> Das hab ich befürchtet
> ...



Das hört sich für mich danach an als ob du zu dickes Öl drinhast. Die Federhärte beeindlusst die Zugstufe auch nicht direkt. Klar federt die Gabel schneller aus bei höherem Lufdruck aber geh besser in der Reihenfolge vor: Öl das einen korrekten Einstlelbereich erlaubt, SAG, Zugstufe und zuletzt die Druckstufen einstellen.

Was ich für einen Druck sage kann ich grad gar nicht sagen aber ich glaub nicht mehr als 6bar. Hab mit dem Minimaldruck angefangen und mich dann etwas hochgearbeitet. 

Das Wegsacken hatte ich so bei der Luftgabel erwartet und mit dem Originalöl mit fast geschlossener LSC bei steilen Abfahrten kompensiert  (etwas HSC ist auch drin) aber ich travel jetzt auf 180 und mach dann ggf mit etwas dickerem Öl korrektes Setup im Bikepark weil mir die Zugstufe eher zu schnell ist.

Schmierung mit Öl geht auhc ohne Oringe für 2013 allerdings werd ich die noch nachrüsten da schon mehr Ölringe auftauchen als bei Mz & Co.


----------



## Stefan_E (29. April 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich danach an als ob du zu dickes Öl drinhast. Die Federhärte beeindlusst die Zugstufe auch nicht direkt. Klar federt die Gabel schneller aus bei höherem Lufdruck aber geh besser in der Reihenfolge vor: Öl das einen korrekten Einstlelbereich erlaubt, SAG, Zugstufe und zuletzt die Druckstufen einstellen.


Ich habe die Gabel neu mit 2,5er Öl gekauft. Da die Zugstufe bei 5 bar Luftdruck sehr schwach war hab ich eine neue Dämpfungskartusche mit 2er Öl bekommen. Dass nun zufällig beide Dämpfungskartuschen einen Defekt aufweisen kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen. 
Außerdem denk ich nicht, dass ich statt 2,5er Öl ein 10er oä. Öl reinbekommen habe.

Ist die Gabel einfach noch nicht richtig eingefahren? d.h. ändert sich das Verhalten noch wesentlich nach mehr Ausfahrten?


----------



## Stefan_E (30. April 2013)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage in die Suntour Durolux Runde.

Wie ist die Zugstufe (oder sollte sie sein) der neuen Durolux mit RC2 Kartusche im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln, im Speziellen würde mich der Vergleich mit einer Fox Float Gabel interessieren.
Da meine alte Gabel noch zuhause herumliegt habe ich gestern einen kurzen Vergleich gemacht und war erstaunt um wieviel langsamer die Durolux ausfedert!!
Ich habe jetzt eigentlich alle Durolux Forenbeitrage durchstöbert (vielleicht nicht alle bis ins kleinste Detail) und doch öfters gelesen dass die Zugstufe der neuen RC2 Kartusche egal ob ganz offen oder ganz zu realtiv schnell sein soll. Ich kann mit der Dämpferkartusche wie bereits in meinen vorherigen Posts definitiv die Geschwindigkeit des Einfederns sowie Ausfederns beeinflussen (trotz 2er Öl) aber von zu schnell kann hier bei weitem nicht die Rede sein!
Verursacht die neue Staubdichtung / Ölabstreifring so viel Reibung, dass die Zugstufe bei wenig Lufdruck dermaßen langsam ist?


----------



## freetourer (30. April 2013)

Stefan_E schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage in die Suntour Durolux Runde.
> 
> Wie ist die Zugstufe (oder sollte sie sein) der neuen Durolux mit RC2 Kartusche im Vergleich zu anderen Gabeln, im Speziellen würde mich der Vergleich mit einer Fox Float Gabel interessieren.
> Da meine alte Gabel noch zuhause herumliegt habe ich gestern einen kurzen Vergleich gemacht und war erstaunt um wieviel langsamer die Durolux ausfedert!!
> ...



Welche Version hast Du denn selber? - RC2 ?

Und weiter oben sprichst Du von 2,5er Öl, jetzt von 2er Öl ???

Hast Du die Gabel neu gekauft? - Wer hat denn das Öl in der Dämpfungseinheit gewechselt?


----------



## Stefan_E (30. April 2013)

Gekauft habe ich die Gabel bei besserbiken.at.
Zu Beginn war ein 2,5er Öl in der Gabel. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten habe ich eine neue Kartusche mit 2er Öl rein bekommen.
Die Gabel ist eine 2013er Duro mit RC2 Kartusche! 
Hans von besserbiken meint, dass die Gabel erst ab ca 6 bis 7 Bar ordentlich funktioniert und die Zugstufe erst bei mehr Luftdruck besser wird. Ich vermute, dass bei mir die Schmierung einfach noch viel zu schlecht ist, wollte aber mal wissen wie es anderen Durolux Nutzern geht oder ob ich generell bei meinen Einstellungen auf dem Holzweg bin .


----------



## 3rida (30. April 2013)

Hallo Suntour Spezis, 
was ist von diesem Angebot wohl zu halten?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SUNTOUR-DURO..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item53f3b6ac02

Kann man bei der Gabel eine rca oder rc2 kartusche nachrüsten?
Gruß


----------



## Stefan_E (1. Mai 2013)

Noch eine neue Theorie (Frage) zur langsamen Zugstufe.

Kann es sein, dass bei mir aufgrund von Fertigungstoleranzen die Buchsen im Casting etwas eng geraten sind und die Gabel deshalb recht langsam ausfedert aufgrund der erhöhten Reibung?!


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Mai 2013)

Eher nicht. Dann würde sich die Gabel auch ziemliech mieß fahren.



Stefan_E schrieb:


> Hans von besserbiken meint, dass die Gabel erst ab ca 6 bis 7 Bar ordentlich funktioniert und die Zugstufe erst bei mehr Luftdruck besser wird.



Das halte ich für eine gewagte Theorie.

 @3rida:

das Angebot kann nix. Kostet mit der Kartusche doch dann mehr als eine RC2.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

So hab meine jetzt auch auf 180mm getravelt. Weiß nur nicht was für Oringe ich jetzt verbauen soll. hat 33ID mit Schnurdicken bis 3mm zur Verfügung. 

Weiß jemand was standardmäßig für ein Öl in der RC2-Kartusche drin ist? Also wegen dem [email protected] und gelten die 75ml auch für die RC2?

Ich wollte nämlich eigentlich dickeres Öl reinhauen aber ich will die Gabel auch nicht überdämpfen nur die Zugstufe etwas langsamer.

Edit:

so wie es ausschaut muss man die RC2-Kartusche ja im Ölbad zusammenschrauben oder kann man die oben oder unten irgendwie aufmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_E (7. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Weiß nur nicht was für Oringe ich jetzt verbauen soll. hat 33ID mit Schnurdicken bis 3mm zur Verfügung.


Ich hab bei meiner Durolux vor der letzten Ausfahrt etwas Motoröl reingegeben und finde, dass die Gabel dadurch schon etwas feiner anspricht. Über eine zu schnelle Zugstufe kann ich definitiv immer noch nicht klagen.
Wo gibst du die Oringe rein, bzw. braucht es die überhaupt?



Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was standardmäßig für ein Öl in der RC2-Kartusche drin ist? Also wegen dem [email protected] und gelten die 75ml auch für die RC2?


Wegen dem Öl könnte ich mal meinen Duro Händler fragen. Der hat ja bei mir das Öl auf ein 2er getauscht wobei ich mittlerweile lieber wieder auf ein etwas dickeres Öl wechseln möchte damit ich eventuell mehr Druckstufe bekomme.

lg, Stefan


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte erst das ich bei den neuen Dichtungen ohne die Oringe unter den Staubabstreifern auskomme aber bei den leichten Riefen die sich jetzt bilden glaube ich dass das in den Alpen/Bikepark nicht lange gutgeht.

Wegen dem Öl fahr ich halt in den letzten 3-4 Clicks Zugstufe. Ansich kein Problem nur ist der Rebound auch so laut dann dass ich mal nachsehen wollte.


----------



## Stefan_E (7. Mai 2013)

Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass das Motoröl doch realtiv leicht oben wieder raus kommt.
Gibst du dann statt den Filzringen ORinge rein? Die Filzringe sind meines Erachtens doch vollkommen sinnlos oder täusch ich mich da?
Die Zugstufe fahr ich immer noch komplett offen. Den Luftdruck hab ich jetzt auf 6 bar und LSC dreh ich ab und zu etwas zu wenns steiler wird.
Der Rebound wird bei mir nur laut wenn ich die Zugstufe zudrehe. Gibt dann so ein komisches quietsch Geräusch von sich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Über die Filzringe kommen die Oringe. Im Gegensatz zu Mz hat Suntour unter den Staubdichtungen aber keine Ölabstreifer insofern machen die Filziringe schon Sinn weil das Fett nach unten ausgewaschen wird und sie dafür sorgen dass Öl oben an den Dichtungen bleibt.

An deiner Kartusche muss aber wirklich etwas anders sein als an meiner. Komplett offen fühlt sich bei mir an wie ohne Dämpfung also Flummi.

Wie langsam wird denn deine wenn du weit zudrehst? Kommt sie dann in Zeitlupe raus? Wenn ich ganz zudrehe ist die in etwa immer noch schneller als meine anderen Gabeln im am Anfang des letzten Drittels des Reboundspektrums.


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Über die Filzringe kommen die Oringe. Im Gegensatz zu Mz hat Suntour unter den Staubdichtungen aber keine Ölabstreifer insofern machen die Filziringe schon Sinn weil das Fett nach unten ausgewaschen wird und sie dafür sorgen dass Öl oben an den Dichtungen bleibt.
> 
> An deiner Kartusche muss aber wirklich etwas anders sein als an meiner. Komplett offen fühlt sich bei mir an wie ohne Dämpfung also Flummi.
> 
> Wie langsam wird denn deine wenn du weit zudrehst? Kommt sie dann in Zeitlupe raus? Wenn ich ganz zudrehe ist die in etwa immer noch schneller als meine anderen Gabeln im am Anfang des letzten Drittels des Reboundspektrums.



Irgendwas stimmt mit Deiner Gabel nicht.

Ich fahre meine fast komplett offen - wenn ich sie ganz zudrehe kommt die Gabel auch nur in Zeitlupe mit schönem Schlürfgeräusch wieder raus (also so, wie es auch sein soll).


----------



## Stefan_E (7. Mai 2013)

Versteh. Na dann werd ich eventuell auch mal wegen O-Ringen schauen.

Zur Zugstufe:
Bei mir wird sie sehr laut (Schlürfgeräusch triffts wohl recht gut) wenn ich sie ganz zu drehe aber von Zeitlupe kann da nicht die Rede sein. Also wenn ich sie mit der Zugstufe meiner alten 32er Fox vergleiche sind da Welten dazwischen.
Ich hab derzeit 2er Öl drinnen, deshalb wird man vermutlich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen ganz Offen und ganz Zu merken.
Da ich bereits zwei verschiedene Dämpfungskartuschen probiert habe, einmal mit 2,5er und jetzt mit 2er Öl, denke ich, dass die langsame Zugstufe hauptsächlich von der Reibung im Casting kommt. Muss die Gabel vermutlich noch etwas mehr einfahren und kann dann vielleicht genaueres darüber sagen.
Mit wieviel Klickst LSC,HSC und Zugstufe fährst du deine Durolux?
Ich hab derzeit 6bar Druck, Zugstufe ganz offen, LSC 3 klicks und HSC ganz offen. Bin mit dem Lufdruck auch leichte Drops und Kicker gesprungen. Fürn Bikepark sollten aber 7bar rein denke ich.


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

In einem Werkstatthandbuch von 2009 stehen die Vistkositäten von 2 Suntour-Ölen drin: 

Einmal 11 und einmal 31 [email protected]°C

Rock Shox 5W liegt mit 16 genau dazwischen. Das probier ich mal aus. Frage ist halt ob sich bei der Menge und dem Verhältnis in Druck-zu-Zugstufenkammer was zur RCA geändert hat:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/210368/

Kartusche sieht ähnlich aus nur kann man jetzt Maulschlüssel ansetzen.

Rebound fahr ich bis auf die letzten 3-4 Klicks ganz zu plus mindestes 3HSC und 4 LSC an steileren Stellen auch schon fast geschlossene LSC aber hab da noch cniht das Optimum gefunden.


----------



## freetourer (7. Mai 2013)

Stefan_E schrieb:


> Versteh. Na dann werd ich eventuell auch mal wegen O-Ringen schauen.
> 
> Zur Zugstufe:
> Bei mir wird sie sehr laut (Schlürfgeräusch triffts wohl recht gut) wenn ich sie ganz zu drehe aber von Zeitlupe kann da nicht die Rede sein. Also wenn ich sie mit der Zugstufe meiner alten 32er Fox vergleiche sind da Welten dazwischen.
> ...



Ich glaube, hier wird es langsam Zeit für eine FAQ - Liste.

Die Durolux MJ 2013 sollen doch schon Ölschmierung haben !?

Mittlerweile bin ich ca. 300km traillastige Touren gefahren - das Ansprechen wurde von Tour zu Tour merklich besser (habe mich mit dem Druck langsam hocharbeiten müssen).

Nach viel Rumprobieren fahre ich momentan mit 6,5 bar, LSC 4 Klicks, HSC offen, Zugstufe max. 4 Klicks.

Einsatzgebiet Touren mit vorzugsweise vielen Trails, ich bevorzuge eher ein schnelles etwas härteres Fahrwerk, das nicht staubsaugermässig alles wegsaugt und eine eher etwas aktivere Fahrweise erfordert.

Bei fahrfertigen ca. 80 kg nutze ich von den 170mm gute 160mm aus, der letzte Zentimeter wird auch nur dann genutzt wenn ich (mal wieder) etwas weniger geschmeidig nach nem Sprung lande.


----------



## Stefan_E (7. Mai 2013)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier wird es langsam Zeit für eine FAQ - Liste.


Definitiv!! Wenn ich mein Setup gefunden habe werd ich die Enddaten natürlich auch posten.



freetourer schrieb:


> Die Durolux MJ 2013 sollen doch schon Ölschmierung haben !?


Nein! Suntour hat keine Rechte für eine Ölschmierung (hat mein Händler gemeint). Bei mir wurde das Fett aus den Staubdichtungen entfernt und Fox Gabelöl reingegeben. Ich hab jetzt aber nachträglich das Casting nochmal gereinigt und in jede Seite ca. 25ml Motoröl reingegeben.



freetourer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich ca. 300km traillastige Touren gefahren - das Ansprechen wurde von Tour zu Tour merklich besser (habe mich mit dem Druck langsam hocharbeiten müssen).
> 
> Nach viel Rumprobieren fahre ich momentan mit 6,5 bar, LSC 4 Klicks, HSC offen, Zugstufe max. 4 Klicks.
> 
> ...



Mir is auch schon aufgefallen, dass man die Durolux nicht allzu weich fahren kann da sie sonst viel zu langsam ausfedert. Hast du noch das Orginalöl in der Dämpfungskartusche und wie schnell federt die Gabel bei dir aus bei vollkommen offener Zugstufe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Mai 2013)

Also hab jetzt ca. 20-30% Rock Shox 5W drin. Hab die Gabel beim ersten Versuch überfüllt (75ml abgemessen aber war wohl nocht was drin) und deshalb wieder mehr Originalöl rein da ich nicht wusste ob es daran lag und ich auch die Druckstufe nicht überdämpfen wollte.

Komischerweise kommt mir die Zugstufe jetzt noch schneller vor. Also jetzt muss ich sie ganz zu fahren um auf die gleiche Geschwindikeit zu kommen.

Könnte das daran liegen dass ich gleichzeitig auf 180mm getravelt hab und etwas mehr Druck fahre?

Jedenfalls werd ich demnächst auf komplett RS 5W umsteigen oder ggf. auch bisschen 15W dazumischen. 

Das Suntour Originalöl ist jedenfalls verdammt dünn und im Schütteltest auch klar dünnflüssiger als das RS 5W.

Die Zugstufe hört sich jetzt auch normaler an. Zwar immer noch laut aber das 'Furzgeräusch' ist weg. Vermutlich ist da irgendwie der Ölflim von dem dünnen Öl abgerissen oder schäumt das mehr...

In der Kartusche ist mir nichts aufgefallen was auf einen Defekt oder Montagefehler hindeuten könnte. Die unterschiedlichen Zugstufengeschwindigkeiten müssen wohl entweder von einer unterschiedlich weit eingefahrener Nadel oder anderem Öl kommen. Das die es nicht schaffen Ports gleichmäßig zu bohren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und ist mir auch nix aufgefallen.

Dass da Druckstufenshims in der Kartusche lose sein sollen kommt mir auch komisch vor. Die sind defacto etwas lose und werden von den Federn von unten und oben vorgespannt.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## kandyman (7. Mai 2013)

Hi, falls wer eine RC2 ohne TA abzugeben hat bitte ich um PM!


----------



## sidthakid (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo.
Habe jetzt schon die letzten 50 Seiten gelesen und noch keine wirkliche Antwort auf meine Frage.
Habe eine Durolux RCA und uberlege mir die RC2 Kartusche zu kaufen.
Lohnt sich der umstieg auf RC2 oder merkt man keinen großen unterschied zur RCA?

Gruß

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoldenerGott (13. Mai 2013)

Irgendwo einige Beiträge zuvor las ich, dass der Unterschied nicht so riesig sein soll, da man an der grundsätzlichen Luftcharakteristik über die Dämpfung nur bedingt etwas ändern kann. Musst also nochmal den Beitrag suchen, oder selbst probieren und berichten. Das Ergebnis ist aber wahrscheinlich sowieso immer subjektiv. Ich werde mir das Geld jedenfalls sparen.


----------



## sidthakid (13. Mai 2013)

Okay.Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel vor allem mit Ölschmierung und anderem Gabelöl.Und das für den Preis.Aber ich dachte wenns vielleicht noch besser geht warum nicht?
Nur leider kostet die Kartusche fast die Hälfte von dem was ich für meine Gabel Neu bezahlt habe.
Deshalb Frage ich ob sich die 150 lohnen würden.
Aber wenn dem nicht so ist bin ich beruhigt

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Werbefant (15. Mai 2013)

Servus, bräuchte eure Hilfe: hab die aktuelle Durolux mit Absenkung 180mm, bei der ich im Zuge der Inbetriebnahme den Luftdruck einstellen wollte. Jedoch ist bei der Montage der Pumpe der Luftdruck entwichen und nun habe ich ein Problem: wenn ich aufpumpen möchte ist nach 2x pumpen ein Luftdruck von über 10 Bar erreicht, wahrscheinlich jedoch nur in dem kurzen Schlauch der Pumpe. Ich habe jetzt gedacht es liegt an der Pumpe aber beim Dämpfer funkt es auch einwandfrei - außerdem hängt der TA Knopf und die Gabel sackt bei Belastung komplett zusammen (wohl wg. fehlendem Luftdruck) - liegt ein Defekt vor oder was ist los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (16. Mai 2013)

Werbefant schrieb:


> Problem: wenn ich aufpumpen möchte ist nach 2x pumpen ein Luftdruck von über 10 Bar erreicht, wahrscheinlich jedoch nur in dem kurzen Schlauch der Pumpe.



Das hört sich aber stark danach an das die Pumpe einfach nicht richtig aufgeschraubt ist


----------



## Werbefant (16. Mai 2013)

Kurzes Update: das Ventil bzw. der Ventileinsatz war defekt - hab heute ein neues rein und alles ist wunderbar


----------



## Michael1989 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute ! 

Hat hier von euch noch einer ein Casting (Tauchrohr) rumfliegen ? 

Meins ist kaputt gegangen


----------



## f4lkon (25. Mai 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Hat hier von euch noch einer ein Casting (Tauchrohr) rumfliegen ?
> 
> Meins ist kaputt gegangen



Wie ist das denn passiert. Das hör ich jetzt leider nicht zum ersten Mal. Im Juli hab ich meine erste Lux und hab schon ein leicht ungutes Gefühl.


----------



## Michael1989 (25. Mai 2013)

@f4lkon Nein Nein..eigentlich kaputt kann man das nicht nennen  !! 

Ich wollte mir ja eine Prototyp Gabel aufbauen,und habe mir neue Standrohre in 35mm geholt..um zu testen ob sie auch in das Casting meiner Durolux passten. 

Das linke Standrohr passte super...rein und raus ohne Probleme..jedoch das rechte Standrohr ging rein,aber kam nicht mehr heraus  Ich habe bestimmt eine ganze Woche damit verschwendet und versucht es wieder heraus zu bekommen aber ohne Erfolg. 

Also habe ich alles abgebaut wie (Steckachse,schrauben,Kabelführung..etc.)

Und habe dann das gesamte Casting mit Standrohr weggeschmissen  

Davor lief meine Durolux wie Schweizer Uhrwerk einfach 

Jetzt muss ein Neues her...Bzw. Gut gebrauchtes !


----------



## f4lkon (25. Mai 2013)

Alles klar  *schnief * das schöne Casting.


----------



## Michael1989 (25. Mai 2013)

Ja..Zumal ich das Casting vorher noch mit Liebe neu Lackiert habe und Neue Decals angebraucht... Staub-abstreifen sowie Buchsen waren auch alle neu  

So eine Verfluchte ******* aber auch.


----------



## eahaemmerle (3. Juni 2013)

Ist die Performance der durolux r eigentlich viel schlechter als die der rc2/ta? Ich überlege, sie gegen meine Marzocchi 66sl zu tauschen (welche fast 1kg mehr wiegt ). Die r ist am leichtesten (2100g) und am billigsten von den ganzen anderen Modellen...


----------



## f4lkon (3. Juni 2013)

Die reine Performance ist gleich. Du musst nur wissen, ob du eine verstellbare low speed compression oder auch noch eine high speed compressen brauchst. Danach kannst du dann r,rc,rc2 wählen. Bei der R kannst du nur den rebound ändern. Hängt von deinem Fahrstil ab.


----------



## eahaemmerle (3. Juni 2013)

Danke, dann wirds die r wohl werden. An meiner 66 stell ich nie was rum. Einbauen, losfahren, fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (6. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute !  

Da ich momentan kein Casting aufgetrieben bekomme,verkaufe ich meine Restlichen Sachen von der Gabel : 

Standrohr-Einheit neu lackiert inkl. Kralle  
Hier klicken !

RCA Dämpferkartusche inkl. ÖL-Tuning 
Hier klicken !

TAD Federwegkartusche. 
Hier klicken !

Steckachse - aber keine Q-Loc ! 
Hier klicken !

Lenkerfernbedienung - Ohne Zug ! 
Hier klicken !

Also wer was gebrauchen kann,einfach schreiben


----------



## GoldenerGott (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe meine SF11 auf Ölschmierung umgebaut und habe zusätzliche O-Ringe drin. Das funktioniert soweit auch einwandfrei, ohne dass die Standrohre schmutziger werden, als standardmäßig. Jetz viel mir auf einer der letzten Touren auf, dass die Gabel beim Einfedern leicht schmatzende Geräusche machte. An den Kartuschen liegt es nicht. Die sind mit frischem Öl versorgt. Ich habe alles auseinander genommen und auch das Ölbad abgelassen und festgestellt, dass sich im Casting ansehnliche Mengen Schmutz sammeln. Die gröbsten Brocken konnte ich mit einem Stöckchen entfernen, habe alles wieder zusammen gebaut und wieder je 20 ml Öl rein geschüttet. Hat auch auf der ersten Tour wieder geräuschlos funktioniert. Mittlerweile schmatzt sie aber wieder ein wenig. Ich nehme an, das Geräusch wird von Schmutz verursacht, der sich zwischen Standrohren und Gleitbuchsen befindet.

Hat Jemand einen Tipp, wie man das Casting innen blitz-blank bekommt? Muss man sich irgend ein Werkzeug bauen?


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Juni 2013)

Mit Bremsenreiniger durchspülen.


----------



## Michael1989 (7. Juni 2013)

So ! RCA Kartusche ist schon verkauft.


----------



## Michael1989 (10. Juni 2013)

TAD-Federwegkartusche ist verkauft.


----------



## ragetty (17. Juni 2013)

falls jemand eine 180-140mm RCA TAD SF11 (?) sucht, verkaufe ich eine im bikemarkt ... 

gruß ... rgetty


----------



## ruv (17. Juni 2013)

hi, kann man eigentlich die aktuelle Durolux RC von 160mm auf 180mm traveln und mit einer RC2 katusche ausstatten??

gruß ruv

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sheeeeeep (24. Juni 2013)

ruv schrieb:


> hi, kann man eigentlich die aktuelle Durolux RC von 160mm auf 180mm traveln und mit einer RC2 katusche ausstatten??
> 
> gruß ruv
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2



Jepp - ist kein Thema!


----------



## GoldenerGott (9. Juli 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Soo habe mich heute mal an die Federkartusche rangemacht.. soweit so gut,alles easy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael1989, oder wer es sonst schon gemacht hat. Wie bekommt man den unteren Teil mit dem ganzen Gummizeugs abgeschraubt. Wenn ich da ansetze geht das wunderbar ein paar Umdrehungen und dann wird der Widerstand immer stärker, was mir Angst macht, dass ich was kaputt machen könnte. Was ist das Geheimnis? Ich will den Gummispacer auch schön abnehmen, um ihn sauber zu kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael1989 (9. Juli 2013)

Hi   @GoldenerGott ,

Hör auf..! Dreh nicht weiter an den Dicke Kopf - Ich habe den Fehler begangen und es gemacht...mir ist da was schon was dran kaputt gegangen bzw . Das Material und das Gewinde sind anscheinend zu weich und geht sofort kaputt.

Versuche das Gummi einfach von der Seite ein zu schneiden..das geht auch.
Das Gummi ist ja weich..aber verletzt dich nicht .


----------



## GoldenerGott (10. Juli 2013)

OK, verstanden. Ich hoffte, Du kennst den Trick. Irgendjemand hat mal was dazu gepostet. Zum Glück habe ich gewartet.


----------



## Predator_Jo (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

den unteren Kopf kann man zerlegen!!! Den Fehler es einfach mit Gewalt ab zu schrauben hätte ich beinahe auch gemacht...

Ist auf dem Bild schwer zu sehen, aber man muss den oberen Teil des silbernen Kopfes (oben ist immer da wo der Knopf zur Federwegsverstellung ist) mit einem Maulschlüssen festhalten (kann man auf dem Bild sehen). Der untere Teil besitzt auch so einen Ansatz für einen Mailschlüssel, an dem man dann den unteren Teil von dem oberen Teil abschrauben kann. Ich glaube man musste den dicken Dichtungsring ganz unten abmachen um es zu sehen. Der obere Teil bleibt dabei auf der Hubstange.
Ist der untere Teil ab kommt im inneren des oberen Teils eine messingfarbene Schraube zum Vorschein, welche das TAD Gestänge nach oben hin sichert und auch gegen den oberen Teil des silbernen Kolben drückt. Deshalb kann man diesen Kolben nämlich nicht im ganzen abschrauben, wenn man es doch versucht reist diese Schraube vermutlich ab und das TAD funktioniert nicht mehr. Diese Messingschraube einfach rausschrauben, dann kann man auch die TAD Stange nach oben rausziehen.
Nun ist es ein einfaches den oberen Teil von der Kolbenstange ab zu schrauben und das Elastomer abzuziehen.

Zusammenbau erfolgt dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge...

Mal sehen ob ich Tage mal dazu komme davon ein paar Fotos zu machen...

Edit: Ich habe versucht es im Bild von Michael zu kennzeichnen. Ich hoffe das war in Ordung...


----------



## Michael1989 (10. Juli 2013)

Ah sehr gut erklärt ! Ja das ist auf jedenfall in Ordnung. Im Gegenteil..ich werde euch mal das Ausmaß zeigen was passiert,wenn doch versucht wird dran weiter zu drehen.

Bild nicht von mir,ich war mal so frei und stelle es hier rein - zu Veranschaulichung. 

Hier ein sieht man deutlich das das Gewinde nicht mehr vorhanden ist,komplett plan..und der Kopf würde nur noch so drauf rumwackeln. 






Bei mir war es noch so..das ich es am Anfang noch so gerade 1x Hinbekommen habe und das Gewinde wohl noch zum teil vorhanden war,sodass der Kopf noch 1x halten konnte. 
Dabei hätte ich es belassen sollen.. 
Als ich versuch habe die Kartusche ein weiters mal zu zerlegen (das Wort trifft es gut) war es auch schon zu spät !! 
Jedoch war ich mir meiner Zerstörung noch nicht bewusst..und habe aus irgendeinem Grund aufgehört und nicht mehr weiter gemacht.

Unwissend und noch in dem Glauben es wäre noch Intakt .


----------



## GoldenerGott (11. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal ne ordentliche Erklärung. Danke. Ich habe den Spacer jetzt in montiertem Zustand gekürzt. Klasse Sache. Es geht halt irgendwie doch nix über einen 180'er Freerider. Jetzt brauche ich aber einen neuen Dämpfer, weil der alte DHX 3.0 mit der Gabel nicht mithalen kann. Das Ding ist wohl nur zum Droppen gedacht gewesen. Auf Tour lässt der alte Dämpfer deutlich Komfort vermissen, weil man die Plattform nicht abschalten kann.


----------



## kingfrett (11. Juli 2013)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Jetzt brauche ich aber einen neuen Dämpfer, weil der alte DHX 3.0 mit der Gabel nicht mithalen kann. Das Ding ist wohl nur zum Droppen gedacht gewesen. Auf Tour lässt der alte Dämpfer deutlich Komfort vermissen, weil man die Plattform nicht abschalten kann.



Es gibt auch einen Durolux-Dämpfer. Den hab ich in meinem Reign (BJ2006), das ist, als obste schwebst und kostet bei berg-ab.de nur knapp 150. 

Leider verträgt er sich weder mit der ursprünglich verbauten Nixon, noch mit der nachgerüsteten Domain, denen es beiden wg. bleischwerer Brachial-Coil-Technik, schlichtweg an der dezenten Unauffälligkeit des Dämpfers mangelt. 

Und nun überlege ich mir auch eine Durolux-Gabel zu besorgen. Ne Gabel die so dezent funktioniert wie der Dämpfer mit dem Reign-Hinterbau...

Also, wie dezent bügelt die Durolux z.B. dicke Wurzeln weg? Die Domain haut mir (trotz weichster Feder, MC, und 2.5er Öl) jedesmal fast den Lenker aus der Hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (11. Juli 2013)

Also ich war mit meiner Durolux RC2 jetzt zum ersten mal im Bikepark (Semmering, fast immer Freeride-Strecke) und habe sie nach und nach immer straffer (Low-speed weiter zugedreht) abgestimmt.

Sie ist jetzt bei langsamer Fahrt sicher nicht "fluffig", dafür geht sie super durch Anlieger und in mittelschlimme Wurzelfelder kann ich richtig reinbomben.


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juli 2013)

Meine hat jetzt auch ein paar 1000hm Alpentrails und Bikepark hinter sich und ist bis auf die seltsamen Zugstufeneinstellbereich fÃ¼r 360â¬ echt eine Top Gabel! Hab sie Ã¤hnlich wie Kandyman abgestimmt und nehm auf flacheren Flowtrail halt etwas die Druckstufe raus. Bin sie erst mit zu viel Luft und weniger Druckstufe gefahren aber umgekerht kommt besser. 

Die neuen Dichtungen scheinen bis jetzt auch ohne den Oring-Mod dicht zu sein.


----------



## GoldenerGott (12. Juli 2013)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen Durolux-DÃ¤mpfer. Den hab ich in meinem Reign (BJ2006), das ist, als obste schwebst und kostet bei berg-ab.de nur knapp 150â¬.
> 
> Leider vertrÃ¤gt er sich weder mit der ursprÃ¼nglich verbauten Nixon, noch mit der nachgerÃ¼steten Domain, denen es beiden wg. bleischwerer Brachial-Coil-Technik, schlichtweg an der dezenten UnauffÃ¤lligkeit des DÃ¤mpfers mangelt.
> 
> ...



  @kingfrett: 150 Steine fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer sind natÃ¼rlich ein Wort. ErzÃ¤hl mal was darÃ¼ber. In welcher LÃ¤nge hast Du ihn? Wie lÃ¤sst sich die Druckstufe einstellen, denn einen Hebel wie ein RP23 oder Monarch RC3 hat er ja nicht? Dreht sich das RÃ¤dchen leicht oder ist es Fummelei? Und Plattform brauche ich bei dem Rahmen auf jeden Fall, wenn ich uphill will. Mit welchem alten DÃ¤mpfer hast Du einen Vergleich in dem Reign? Was ist bei dem Durolux besser/anders?

Ich habe nÃ¤mlich noch einen 2012'er RP23 gefunden fÃ¼r 176EUR. Da kenne ich aber den Tune noch nicht und die Lufkammer mÃ¼sste ich von meinem alten nehmen.  Die beiden wÃ¤ren preislich jedenfalls interessant.


----------



## kingfrett (12. Juli 2013)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> @_kingfrett_: 150 Steine für den Dämpfer sind natürlich ein Wort. Erzähl mal was darüber. In welcher Länge hast Du ihn? Wie lässt sich die Druckstufe einstellen, denn einen Hebel wie ein RP23 oder Monarch RC3 hat er ja nicht? Dreht sich das Rädchen leicht oder ist es Fummelei? Und Plattform brauche ich bei dem Rahmen auf jeden Fall, wenn ich uphill will. Mit welchem alten Dämpfer hast Du einen Vergleich in dem Reign? Was ist bei dem Durolux besser/anders?



Ich habe das Reign Anfang des Jahres mit irgendnem Manitou-SPV-Dings gebraucht gekauft, der machte aber schon beim trockenfedern komische Geräusche, also habe ich ihn, bevor ich überhaupt auch nur einmal damit gefahren bin, gegen den Durolux (nebst Huber-Bushings!) ausgetauscht. Mit nem vorher/nacher-Vergleich kann ich also nicht dienen.

Zwei Dinge nerven mich allerdings: Das man wie bei allen meinen Suntour-Teilen (Epicon-Gabel, Epicon-Dämpfer, Axon) sehr viel testen muß bis man seine Abstimmung gefunden hat und das beim Duroluxdämpfer die Reboundeinstellung genauso bescheuert angebracht ist wie beim Epicon. Mit Handschuhen Rebound einstellen ist also nicht.

Richtig nett ist aber die Platformeinstellung: Funktioniert sehr leicht und rastet trotzdem sauber! Gewaltig ist aber die Auswirkung von 1 eher Sofa und ein bisschen träge, bis zu 8 fast schon knüppelhart. In den niedrigen Einstellungen wippt es manchmal gaaanz leicht, das mag aber an der noch nicht perfekten Abstimmung liegen. Was mir besonders gut gefällt ist das man zu Abstimmung auf das jeweilige Gelände nur kurz die Platform und nicht mehr den Luftdruck oder den Rebound verstellen muß. Sprich "Forstautobahn" irgendwas zw 6 und 8, Gelände mit Wurzeln etc 1-3. Ich liebe das Ding (vor allem für so wenig Geld!)! 

Um so mehr nerven mich meine OldSchoolBrachialCoilGabeln Nixon und Domain, weil die so gar nicht dazu passen wollen.


Nachtrag: Will vielleicht jemand seine Durolux gegen meine Domain tauschen?


----------



## Michael1989 (12. Juli 2013)

Habe noch diverse Ersatzteile von meine Durolux über ...  

- Standrohreinheit 15cm Schaft /Keine Kitschen /Neu lackierte Krone.
- 20mm Achse 
- Travel Adjust Fernbedienung /Ohne zug.

Wer sich was davon als Ersatz auf Halde legen möchte...ich gebe es gerne ab,ich kann nix mehr damit anfangen.

Schade eigentlich


----------



## f4lkon (10. August 2013)

Verzeiht mir bitte falls es schon geklärt wurde aber ich hab mal die letzten 40 Seiten überflogen und nichts gefunden. Ich hab meine 2013er Lux von 160 auf 170 per Fox Spacer getravelt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die Gabel ohne Luft auf den letzten cm nicht komprimieren kann. Dass liegt meiner Meinung nach an dieser Alu Schraubkappe mit Loch auf der Luftseite. Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. August 2013)

nee ich glaub ich kann meine bis auf ein paar mm komprimieren.


----------



## f4lkon (11. August 2013)

Mittlerweile glaub ich das die alukappe extra was höher baut als 650b Anschlagschutz.


----------



## endorphine (3. September 2013)

Hi, ich habe jetzt kreuz und quer im Thread gelesen und hoffe trotzdem noch auf ein paar Tipps

Aktuelle Situation:
Durolux RC auf 160mm, 1 Monat alt
Einsatzart würde ich als Enduro bezeichnen
Fahrergewicht knapp 70kg naggisch

ca. 20ml Bettbahnöl (jeweils) im Casting, Filzring leicht gefettet aber kein O-Ring => bei artgerechtem Einsatz drückt sich etwas Öl raus!

Luftkammer mit ca. 10ml Öl/Fett Gemisch

letzte Ausfahrt habe ich mit ca. 45psi gemacht (etwas weniger als 40mm Sag)
Trotz des noch eher niedrigen SAG habe ich recht schnell bis auf 1cm den kompletten Federweg aufgebraucht. Compression hatte ich 2,5 Umdrehungen zu.

Zu welcher Abstimmung würdet ihr mir raten? Ich habe nicht so viel Erfahrung! 
Druckstufe noch mehr schliessen oder noch etwas ÖL in die Luftkammer zur Erhöhung der Progression?

Vielen Dank...


----------



## f4lkon (3. September 2013)

Ich fahr sie auch im ICB bei ca 70 Kg. Erst auf 170mm getravelt zuletzt auf 180mm. Hab im Casting 2*15ml 5W. In die Luftkammer gehört nur Getriebeöl>80W! Davon hab ich 10ml 85W drin.

Druck hab ich bei 55-60 Psi bei 25-20% Sag. Lowspeed Comp bei 8-10 Klicks. Ging super bei Drops bis 1m darüber war die Highspeed Comp einfach zu schwach eingestellt. Da ich das Öl in der Kartusche nicht wechseln wollte habe ich mir die RC2 Kartusche geholt und warte nun auf diese. Die Highspeed Comp ist bei der RC standardmäßig halt eher auf all mountain ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (4. September 2013)

45 Psi kommt mir wenig vor. Allerdings muss man auch beachten dass die Manometer der Pumpen u.U. unterschiedlich messen. Unter 60 Psi taucht mir die Gabel zu sehr weg. Fahre also zwichen 60 und 65 Psi. Je nach Strecke auch 3-4 Klicks an den Druckstufen.


----------



## endorphine (4. September 2013)

Mir kamen die 45 psi ja auch seeehr wenig vor... aber der SAG hat gepasst bzw. war eher noch zu gering.
Ich werde den Druck etwas erhöhen (und auch mit einer anderen Pumpe abgleichen), dann noch ein wenig Öl in die Luftkammer geben und nochmal probieren.

Bei der Druckstufe habe ich auch noch Reserve... ist die Highspeed Druckstufe der RC2 wesentlich sprübarer?

Ich nehme an der gelbe Kunststoffzylinder in der Luftkammer stellt den Ducrhschlagschutz dar, oder?

Die Belastung über eine Drophöhe anzugeben ist immer son eine Sache.. je nachdem wie stark abfallend die Landung ist...


----------



## f4lkon (4. September 2013)

Ja das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Bei der RC2 kannst du die Hs Druckstufe selber einstellen. Wegen dem gelben Kunststoffteil hab ich auch schon gerätselt. Entweder wie du sagst ein Durchschlagschutz oder die haben schon vorab das Luftvolumen reduziert.

Hast du den Sag beim sitzen oder stehen gemessen?


----------



## Tabletop84 (10. September 2013)

an besagtes Kunstoffteil kann ich mich nicht erinnern aber die Druckstufen entfalten erst ihre volle Wirkung wenn man beide etwas reindreht.


----------



## endorphine (4. Oktober 2013)

Habe nochmal rumexperimentiert...

 Abweichung zwischen den vorhandenen  Pumpen durchaus vorhanden 

Den Druck habe ich auf 60psi erhöht und erreichen damit einen SAG von guten 35mm, wenn ich ordentlich über dem Lenker hänge.

Mit weniger Druck hatte ich auch nicht wesentlich mehr SAG da sich durch die Negativfeder die Gabel entsprechend zusammenzieht!

So bin ich ein paar mal gefahren und war zufrieden, bis die Gabel mirwieder weich vorkam!
Der Druck war auf 40psi abgesackt.
Wieder aufgepumpt und nach ein paar Tagen wieder abgesackt!

Heute habe ich die Verschraubungen am Casting geöffnet und da kam mir eine ordentliche Ladung komprimierte Luft gemischt mit Schmiermittel entgegen geflogen!

Da ist wohl der Kolben der Positivkammer undicht..

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Vorschläge?


----------



## f4lkon (4. Oktober 2013)

Ja passiert häufiger. Entweder einschicken, lange warten und zerkratzte evtl. reparierte Gabel zurückbekommen oder selber mit Silikon abdichten.


----------



## endorphine (5. Oktober 2013)

Die Prophezeiung bezüglich Einschicken klingt nicht so toll!

Aber WO soll ich mit Silikon abdichten? 
Wirklich einfaches Badezimmer-Silikon an den Luftkolben schmieren?   

Ich habe gestern mal Gebtrieböl in die Luftkammer gegeben, vielleicht reicht das schon!?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab hier jetzt ne Weile nicht mehr mitgelesen.

Deshalb die - vielleicht für einige schon längst durchgekaute - Frage, ob man bei einem Casting die Gleitbuchsen austauchen kann oder nicht.

Von Suntour kenne ich eine Aussage von vor 2 Jahren, dass das nicht geht. Vom SR-Support-Händler in Pforzheim habe ich gehört, das würde gehen.

Hat jemand zu dem Thema Erfahrungen?


----------



## f4lkon (5. Oktober 2013)

Suntour geht nicht so gut mit den Gabeln um. Meine Gabel und eine vom Freund kamen ganz schön zerkratzt wieder. War zum Glück nur das Casting aber das muss ja nicht sein! Schau dir mal das Video ab 10:42 an. http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/
85er Getriebeöl hab ich auch drin allein schon wegen mehr Progression. Ist also nicht verkehrt.

Mein Wissensstand zu den Gleitbuchsen ist, dass es sich wirtschaftlich nicht lohnt diese zu tauschen und du dann eher ein neues Casting bekommst. Wenn du genaue Infos haben willst ruf direkt bei Suntour an und lass dir die Aussage auch schriftlich per Mail geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (6. Oktober 2013)

Jungs, das ist quatsch. Ich hatte meine Gabel schon 2x zum Buchsenservice bei SR. Kann leider nur ein HÃ¤ndler machen, und wird so um die 40â¬ kosten, wenn der HÃ¤ndler nicht gerade Wucher betreibt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Oktober 2013)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Jungs, das ist quatsch. Ich hatte meine Gabel schon 2x zum Buchsenservice bei SR. Kann leider nur ein Händler machen, und wird so um die 40 kosten, wenn der Händler nicht gerade Wucher betreibt.



Welcher Händler - alle SR-Händler?


----------



## Sheeeeeep (6. Oktober 2013)

Jeder Händler, der in der Lage ist sich bei SR zu registrieren.


----------



## mest1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich hätte mal ein, zwei Fragen. Ich hab eine Durolux RCA und möchte jetzt mal einen Öl Wechsel machen und wollte mal fragen wo ihr euer Öl und welches kauft ? Ich hab auf YouTube auf ein gutes Video gefunden das ja alles ziemlich gut zeigt, jetzt hab ich hier ja gelesen das ihr auch auf die Luftseite auch Öl rein macht oder so und ich Blick leider nicht was  ihr damit meint. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich mit  Luftgabeln nicht so die Erfahrung habe.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## Fekl (16. Dezember 2013)

Im linken Standrohr ist die Luftfedereinheit. Da sollte durch ein wenig Fett/Öl (Gebelfett, Getriebe- oder Motoröl) die Leichtgängigkeit des Kolbes gewährleistet sein, dann halten die Dichtungen auch länger. Man kann durch eine Verkleinerung des Luftvolumens über dem Kolben die Progression der Gabel erhöhen. Das kann man durch Öl (wandert relativ schnell nach unten durch - deswegen eher dickes Öl mit Fett mischen) oder z.B. Schaumstoffspacer erreichen. Bei den TA/TAD Versionen ist auch hier eine Kartusche verbaut.
Im rechten Standrohr ist die Dämpfungskartusche. Hier müsstest du noch mal im Thread suchen, welche Menge welchen Öls da genau drin ist. Gab ja mittlerweile einige Dämpfungsversionen.. Wenn die Dämpfung noch gut funktioniert, würde ich die aber vorerst nicht aufschrauben. Auf jeden Fall gehört in diese Kartusche spezielles Dämpfer-/Gabelöl. An allen anderen Stellen reicht Schmieröl.
Zuletzt kann man dann nach dem Zerlegen und Reiningen der Gabel die Abstreifer fetten, die Schaumstoffringe in Motor- oder Getriebeöl (was grad da ist) tränken und jeweils 15ml auf jeder Seite von der Suppe ins Casting geben. 

So weit erstmal. Willst du einfach nur einen kleinen Service machen?


----------



## endorphine (16. Dezember 2013)

Bezüglich SCHMIERÖL: 

Prinzipiell erstmal schauen was man so daheim hat... bei Bedarf dann noch in den Baumarkt... wenn man weiter experimentieren oder probieren will, kann man dann noch weiter gehen.

Ich nutze zur Zeit ein Bettbahnöl im Casting, ein normales Motoröl ist aber ausreichend, dabei würde ich eher ein 15W40 als ein 0W30 nehmen.. einfach schauen was in der Garage steht.
In die Luftkammer soll laut Suntour eine  Gebtrieböl (so 85er) weil sich alles niederviskosere dann doch an den Dichtungen vorbei drückt.
Genau letzteres Problem hatte ich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mest1 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja weil einfach nur einen kleinen Service machen, da ich die Gabel gebraucht bei ne Rahmen mit gekauft habe vor ein Monaten und der Käufer mir nicht sagen könnte wann das letzte mal ein Service gemacht wurde da er sie nur ein Jahr hatte und er den damaligen Käufer nicht darauf angesprochen hatte. Und wenn ich schon einen kleinen Service mache wollte ich Sie sich gleich mal mit 2.5 oder 5er Öl tunen, ich hab bei YouTube eine detaillierte Anleitung gefunden die aber nur für die Kartuschenseite ist und ich nichts gefunden hatte für die Luftseite und ich mir für die sie eben unsicher bin. 
Danke für eure Hilfe. 


Gruß Ümüt


----------



## endorphine (16. Dezember 2013)

schaue dir mal dies Video an:

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/215831/

das dürfte einige potentielle Fragen beseitigen...


----------



## slash-sash (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte hier noch einen Verstellknopf für die Durolux. Da ich nämlich lieber wieder auf den bewährten Lenkerhebel zurückgreifen würde, habe ich die Frage, wer hier tauschen würde. Lenkerhebel gegen Knopf.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Dominik19xx (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab nur eine kurze Frage und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiter helfen kann.
Was für ein Gewinde hat die RC2 Kartusche oben? Also das Gewinde mit dem sie in die Krone eingeschraubt wird.
Hintergrund ist der, das ich hier eine Marzocchi 55 RS rumliegen habe, der ich gerne eine andere Dämpfung verpassen würde. Da ich günstig an die RC2 Kartusche kommen kann würde sich das anbieten.


----------



## Fekl (1. März 2014)

Sagt mal wer betreibt die Gabel mit Ölschmierung und "neuen" Dichtungen sabberfrei? Hatte extra neue Dichtungen geordert und eingebaut. Seit dem Service (Fett an den Abstreifern und je 15ml Getriebeöl pro Tauchrohr) ist schon einige Zeit und einige Fahrten vergangen. Trotzdem kommt oben nach hartem Einsatz ordentlich was raus und auch bei ruhigem Fahren ist immer so viel auf den Standrohren, dass jeglicher Dreck dran kleben bleibt. Hatte gehofft das hört irgendwann mal auf..


----------



## slash-sash (1. März 2014)

Nö. Tut es nicht. Zumindest bei mir war es genauso.
Du müsstest entweder die ganze Abstreifring-Geschichte überdenken, oder aber die Ölmenge reduzieren. Dafür dann aber die Gabel ab und an auf den Kopf Stellen. Ich hatte zuletzt 8 ml pro Seite drin.


----------



## Fekl (1. März 2014)

Dachte ich mir schon fast. So wie sich das hier las, dachte ich mit den neuen Dichtungen würde das Öl drin bleiben. Da hätte ich die alten ja nicht wirklich tauschen müssen. Es ist ok, aber ne Fox, MZ oder RS mit funktionierenden Dichtungen sieht nach Gebraucht anders aus.. Die Ölmenge sollte sich ja jetzt selber reduzieren bis nicht mehr so viel rauskommt


----------



## GoldenerGott (1. März 2014)

Ich habe noch eine SF9 die ich mit zusätzlichen O-Ringen und je 15 ml Öl fahre. Da ölt bei normaler Fahrweise nichts. Nur im heftigen DH Einsatz kann es mal bisschen suppen.


----------



## slash-sash (1. März 2014)

Jo, kann ich bestätigen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings war es bei mir erst mit 8ml ruhig.
SF9?! Dann kannst du bestimmt noch 2013er RC2 Kartusche gebrauchen


----------



## GoldenerGott (1. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Jo, kann ich bestätigen. Habe ich auch gemacht. Allerdings war es bei mir erst mit 8ml ruhig.
> SF9?! Dann kannst du bestimmt noch 2013er RC2 Kartusche gebrauchen


Keine Ahnung, ob ich die gebrauchen kann. Warum verkaufst Du sie und was soll sie kosten und passt die in meine TAD? Ich habe eigentlich meinen Frieden mit der normalen Kartusche gefunden. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Unterschied so extrem groß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. März 2014)

Also der Unterschied ist meines Erachtens gewaltig.
Auch bin vorher SF-8 und SF-9 gefahren.
Den Rest schreibe ich dir per PN.


----------



## Mountain77 (3. März 2014)

Die original verbaute Zugstufe in meiner TAD funktioniert null. War kurz davor mir die Pike zu kaufen, habe mich aber für den Versuch mit dem Umbau der Zugstufenkartusche entschieden. Das Päckchen von gocycle sollte morgen eintreffen.


----------



## slash-sash (3. März 2014)

Hättest du auch von mir haben können 
Also, wer noch eine RC2 Kartusche sucht/braucht....


----------



## Mountain77 (4. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hättest du auch von mir haben können
> Also, wer noch eine RC2 Kartusche sucht/braucht....



Wenn sich die Kartusche bewährt,  habe ich evtl. Noch einen Interessenten. 

Der erste Eindruck ist gut, simpler Einbau und zumindest die Zugstufe tut schon. Habe auch ein wenig Gabeloel mit ins Standrohr gegeben.Bin gespannt auf die erste Tour.


----------



## slash-sash (4. März 2014)

Kein Problem. Gib halt Bescheid.


Sascha


----------



## Mr.Penguin (5. März 2014)

Kann hier jemand was zur Durolux ohne TAD sagen? Ich interessiere mich für ein Rad, da ist zwar die RC2 Kartusche drin, aber eben nur eine "Solo Air" Feder (2013er, 160mm)  Gibt es wohl nur als OEM.

Ich frage, weil wenn ich das Bike kaufe, sehr wohl bereit wäre, die Gabel ein bisschen anzupassen. Bessere Performance gegenüber dem TAD Modell braucht man nicht zu erwarten, oder?


----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn ich das lese, klingt das sehr negativ. Die Durolux Gabeln sind meines Erachtens richtig gute Gabeln. Gerade jetzt mit der RC2 Kartusche.
Ich habe noch eine Marzocchi 55 mit 170mm und muß sagen, dass sie zwar im "Drücktest" geschmeidiger läuft (geringeres Losbrechmoment), aber auf dem Trail für keine 10 Pfennig besser läuft.
Den Vogel abgeschossen hat jetzt eine 180er Fox von einem Bekannten, die ich fahren durfte. Sorry, aber mittlere Katastrophe. Keine Ahnung, warum man für so ein Gelumpe Geld ausgibt.
Ich für mich kann jedenfalls sagen, dass es kein Hinderungsgrund ist ein Bike zu kaufen, wenn da ne Durolux drin steckt.
Solltest du mal den Wunsch haben auf 650b zu gehen, kein Thema. Die Durolux packt auch das.. Woanders brauchst du ne neue Gabel.


Sascha


----------



## Mr.Penguin (5. März 2014)

Ich bin dir keinesfalls böse. Stimmt sogar, die Durolux wird einem zT madig gemacht, einige schreiben, sie würde Absacken, durch den Federweg rauschen und die Druckstufe wenig Verstellbereich haben. Nur kann ich nicht beurteilen was für Modelle sie fahren und wie die eingestellt sind - und andere Forken wie die Lyrik sind ja auch nicht fehlerfrei.
Deine flammende Verteidigunsrede deutet aber darauf hin, dass die Durolux in der Regel brauchbar ist


----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2014)

Vielleicht fange ich mal anders an.
Mein Werdegang in knapp 20 Jahren MTB hat natürlich mit den üblichen Verdächtigen begonnen. Damals natürlich auch noch mit Manitou.
2010 habe ich mir dann die erste Durolux geholt und muss sagen, dass sie für den damaligen gebrauchten Preis durchaus akzeptabel war. Allerdings nur getunt. Ja, sie hatte ihre Negativseiten; Absacken etc.! Sprich, alles, was du gelesn hast.
Mittlerweile fahre ich die 2014er RC2 Kartusche und bin mehr als begeistert.
Aber das "Problem" mit solchen Gabeln wirst du immer haben. Sie werden nicht gehypt (siehst du ja: einmal Absacken an Stufen und den nächsten 1000 Jahre wird die Gabel das auch haben; totaler Quatsch)
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie die Lyric mit ihrer DH Kartusche hier im Forum als die Gabel von einem anderen Stern gehypt wurde. Und jetzt? Anscheinend alles schei55e. Im Moment ist es die Pike, die angeblich wahre Wunder vollbringen soll. Und bei BOS ist eh immer alles super. Bei Fox ebenfalls. Und das, obwohl die Gabeln in den letzten Jahren höchstens noch als Tischbein funktionieren würden.
Sorry, all die hier genannten Gabeln rechtfertigen nie im Leben ihren doppelten Preis zu einer Durolux. 
Ich möchte jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Durolux alles besser kann. Nein, im Gegenteil; eine BOS ist mit Sicherheit super und vielleicht auch besser, als die Durolux. Und wenn sie in einem Komplettbike stecken würde, würde ich sie wahrscheinlich auch nicht raus schmeißen. Aber wenn du eine Gabel nach kaufst, entscheidet das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Und da wirst du um eine Durolux nicht drum herum kommen.
Das Beste, was ich jeh gefahren bin, ist z.B. eine X-Fusion Venegance. Aber: kein Standing. Und vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich ein Bionicon Alva 180 mit dem neuen Dämpfungssystem. Das war der Hammer. Da würde ich z.B. eine Fox für links liegen lassen. EInfach, effektiv und unaufällig. Was willst du mehr?
Ich jedenfalls bin durch mit den ganzen überteuerten und gehypten Preisen. Aber das ist alles meine Meinung. Und da es hier im Forum millionenfach andere Meinungen gibt, wirst du immer auf andere Meinungen treffen (wie beim Arzt; 20 Ärzt, 30 Meinungen) oder aber auf völlig gehypte, in den Himmel gelobte Sachen (die Pike ist der Hammer. Ich bin sie zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber ich habe einen Freund, dessen Schwester von dem der Bruder und der Onkel.... blablabla, finden die alle super; so ist es doch hier im Forum)
Fazit: Selber (er)fahren; wie immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (5. März 2014)

mmn und meiner erfahrung nach spricht wenig gegen die durolux. 
*positiv:*
preis/ leistung
steifigkeit
leicht travelbar auf 180mm (ta version)
effektive lsc+hsc
steht stabil im federweg 
genug endprogression
leicht wartbar

*negativ:*
gewicht
achse bleibt leicht in der nabe hängen beim ausfädeln
keine highspeed zugstufe, verstellbereich zugstufe kleiner als bei z.B. fox


----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2014)

Den Negativpunkt auf die Achse bezogen kann ich nicht teilen.
Dank der neuen Achse, an dem goldenen Ring erkennbar, ist die Achse gesperrt und lässt sich ohne Probleme raus ziehen. Meiner Meinung nach auch die beste Achse auf dem Markt.
Eine HS-Zugstufe habe ich bis dato nicht vermisst. Ansonsten kann ich dir zustimmen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (5. März 2014)

greg12 schrieb:


> mmn und meiner erfahrung nach spricht wenig gegen die durolux.
> *positiv:*
> preis/ leistung
> steifigkeit
> ...



Da möchte ich ergänzen, dass sie in der Taper-Version mit ALU-Schaft nicht nenneswert schwerer ist, als andere 180 mm Gabeln.
Ob die alte Achse in der Nabe hängen bleibt, hängt stark von der Nabe ab. Wenn die Nabe innen ein durchgehendes Rohr mit 20,05 mm Innendurchmesser hat, bleibt nichts hängen. Bei DT-Naben z.B. ist das allerdings nicht so. Da bleibt sie hängen. Aber da kann man jetzt die neue Achse nachkaufen, wenn die Aussage über die neue Achse von slash-sash stimmt.
Vielleicht sollte man noch erwähnen, dass Modelle ohne Ölschmierung unbedingt auf diese umgerüstet werden müssen, weil sie mit Fett wirklich zäh läuft. Ich weiß gar nicht, ob die neuesten Gabeln schon ab Werk Ölschmierung haben. Anscheinend nicht, jedenfalls wurde sie in der aktuellen Freeride beim Test des Rose Soul Fire dafür heftig kritisiert, dass das erste Modell so zäh ging, dass sie sie austauschen mussten.
Ansonsten gibt es auch von mir Zustimmung für die Einschätzung von slash-sash.


----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2014)

Nein, auch die aktuellen Gabeln haben keine Ölschmierung. Meines Wissens nach ist eine Patententscheidung seitens Suntour gewesen. Irgendein Gabelhersteller hat das Patent drauf, welches Suntour nicht bezahlen will/wollte. Aber es gibt irgendwo im Netz eine Anleitung zum Umbau. Keine Ahnung wo. Aber so weit ich weis, ist die sogar von Suntour. 
Meine Gabeln habe ich auch alle umgebaut. Es ist ein echter Unterschied/Zugewinn.
Ich glaube, dass die aktuellen Gabeln, und dazu scheint ja die hier angefragte Gabel zu gehören, alle die neue Achse haben. Man müsste also nicht nach kaufen. Wobei auch das sehr ratsam ist. Kein Ärgern auf dem Trail mehr, kein Gefummel und Gefluche.

Sascha


----------



## GoldenerGott (5. März 2014)

Der Tipp mit der Ölschmierung stammt von ca. 80 Seiten vorher von einem Suntour-Mitarbeiter. Was die Kompatibilität der alten Achsen mit Naben angeht kann ich nur für 2 Modelle sprechen.
NS Bikes Nabe geht gut, weil da der Innendurchmesser nicht variiert.
DT Freeride/440 geht gar nicht, wenn man kein Beruhigungsmittel vorher genommen hat, sonst versucht man noch vor lauter Verzweiflung die Achse mit nem Hammer durch zu treiben.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. März 2014)

Da hilft nur Gegendruck mit nem Stift oderr Ast auf den Kopf, gibt schlimmeres...Q-Lock funktionirt tadellos und simpel. Hab noch zwei Magura Thor mit Maxle Achsen, die sind wesentlich empfindlicher.
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...Q-LOC_upgrade_Kit_Q-LOC2_20mm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop
Ich hatte letztes Jahr in Willingen ein gutes Gespräch mit den Suntour Jungs, haben mir in der Zeit auch die Achse umgebaut.
Die Preis Leistung stimmt meiner Meinung nach einfach bei Suntour, gerade wenn man guenstig aufrüsten will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (5. März 2014)

Sehe ich auch so 
Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit bei den alten Achsen eine Art Sperrplättchen einzuschieben. Dann ist die Achse genauso gesperrt, wie die aktuellen Achsen. Ich habe mir mal so etwas konstruiert und auch hier mal im Forum gepostet.


Sascha


----------



## Deleted 151460 (6. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Vielleicht fange ich mal anders an.
> Mein Werdegang in knapp 20 Jahren MTB hat natürlich mit den üblichen Verdächtigen begonnen. Damals natürlich auch noch mit Manitou.
> 2010 habe ich mir dann die erste Durolux geholt und muss sagen, dass sie für den damaligen gebrauchten Preis durchaus akzeptabel war. Allerdings nur getunt. Ja, sie hatte ihre Negativseiten; Absacken etc.! Sprich, alles, was du gelesn hast.
> Mittlerweile fahre ich die 2014er RC2 Kartusche und bin mehr als begeistert.
> ...



Stimme Dir 100% zu. Bin zu lange im Geschäft um jeden Trend nachzulaufen. Kenne viele, die hatten eine Lyrik, dann umgebaut auf DH, dann BOS, dann wieder zurück zur Lyrik diesmal getunt, jetzt eine Pike und die Manitou ist in Bestellung.

Die Suntour funktioniert ausreichend gut. Und anstatt immer das neueste einzubauen und nie zufrieden zu sein, kann ich das Radfahren geniesen und spare Geld das ich besser für den Urlaub verwende.


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. März 2014)

Ich kann mich über meine Durolux auch nicht beschweren und als Tourengabel ist sie absolut in Ordnung Besonders bei dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Tabletop84 (6. März 2014)

Ich fahr die Gabel jetzt auch mit ordentlich Druck und dickem Öl. Perfekt mit der Absenkung, Ansprechverhalten und Steifigkeit. Geht alles von Tour bis Bikepark damit!


----------



## Mr.Penguin (7. März 2014)

Jetzt hat sich das mit der Suntour sowieso erldedigt - das Bike ist in meiner Größe auf einmal nicht mehr da 
Trotzdem danke für die Infos, vielleicht werde ich ja trotzdem an eine kommen.


----------



## Amokles (7. März 2014)

... hat sich erledigt


----------



## Fekl (10. März 2014)

Ich werd mir jetzt auch O-Ringe besorgen um den Ölaustritt zu bändigen  Performanceeinbußen habt ihr damit nicht gehabt? Krieg ich die im Baumerkt? Einfach dünne ID35 O-Ringe und gut?!


----------



## Predator_Jo (11. März 2014)

Jup,

habe einfache O-Ringe aus dem Sanitärbereich des Baumarktes.

Ob man mit den Teilen "Performance" verliert kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich die Teile schon immer verbaut hatte. Ich kann mir das aber nicht so wirklich vorstellen, dafür sind die Kräfte, die so ein kleiner O-Ring ausübt doch zu gering...


----------



## slash-sash (11. März 2014)

Naja, Dichtungen, bzw. O-Ringe können schon Performance-Einbußen machen. Fahr mal ne Fox mit ihrem 3-Stufen-Absenkgedöns (wie heißt die noch mal?) Das finde ich schon heftig. Nichts mehr mit sahnig laufen und so. Und dann auch noch für den Preis.
Aber, ich gebe dir Recht. Fett ist ganz schön zäh. Und ich glaube, das hält sich die Waage zu den Ringen. Ich jedenfalls habe nie nen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## Fekl (13. März 2014)

So, Experiment gescheitert  Es gab nur 33x3 O-Ringe. Hab die in den Zwischenraum über den Filzring gepackt. Trotz einigen Dehn- und Aufwärmversuchen wollte das Casting aber nicht drauf gleiten. Man braucht wohl wirklich ID35 Ringe. Dafür habe ich jetzt mal den Tip von gocycle probiert und die Spiralfeder am Abstreifer aufgedreht, 2 mm gekürzt und wieder zusammen gedreht. Der sollte jetzt etwas straffer anliegen. Werde dann bei der nächsten Fahrt sehen ob es was gebracht hat. Falls das wieder nicht so toll wird, hat jemand nen Plan ob evtl die Racingbros Dichtungen passen könnten? Das wär ja DIE Lösung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmaPuma (14. März 2014)

@Fekl,
ohne zu wissen was Du vor hast, da ich nur zufällig über den Fred gestolpert bin, OR mit ID35 kein Problem. Schreib mir ne PN und das Thema sollte sich relativ schnell erledigen. Da solltest Du mir dann aber schon kurz mitteilen was dahinter steckt zwecks geeignetem Compound und Härte.
Racingbros kann ich Dir zumindest was die Qualität der Verarbeitung sagen, dass die Jungs nen guten Job leisten. Ob die Dinger wirklich funktionieren leider ned da ich sie noch ned verbaut habe, bin noch sehr skeptisch. Jedoch die Grundidee die dahinter steckt ist vom Ansatz her schon gut. Aber eine wirklich gut funktionierende Dichtung herzustellen die wirklich allen Einsatzfaktoren im Optimum gerecht wird ist nicht ganz so trivial wie man sich das vielleicht bei so nem "schnöden" Gummiring vorstellt.

Ach ja, nicht einfach blind einem Ratschlag folgen wo es darum geht Komponenten einer Dichtung zu ändern. Der Hersteller der Dichtung hat sich was dabei gedacht wenn zb die Feder eine gewisse Länge hat und damit eine bestimmte Vorspannung erreicht. Hauptteil der Vorspannung wird immer noch durch das Untermaß der Dichtung gegenüber der Welle vorgegeben und nicht durch die Feder. Diese hat nämlich als Hauptaufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass egal bei welcher Temp in einem gewissen Range die Vorspannung immer gleich bleibt. Hier setzt dann halt irgendwann die Mischung die jeweilige Grenze wo auch eine Feder nix mehr ausrichtet.


----------



## Fekl (15. März 2014)

Na mein Vorhaben ist es, die Gabel mit Ölschmierung dicht zu bekommen, wie ne RS/MZ oder Fox. Ich hab ja nur ganz wenig an der Feder abgesäbelt, aber mir ist schon klar, dass die sich dabei was gedacht haben. Evtl. hatten sie aber Fettschmierung und dabei gutes Ansprechverhalten im Hinterkopf, deshalb weniger Untermaß der Dichtung und nu wirds etwas mehr vorgespannt?! Wird man sehen, momentan suppt erstmal ordentlich Fett vom Service oben raus  Ich würde die Racingbros als ultimative Lösung gern testen, allerdings erst wenn ich weiß, dass sie reinpassen..


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

Na so einfach mit o-ring einsetzen wird das dann aber auch nix. ich schau mir mal die duro an, vielleicht faellt mir spontan was ein.


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

Also ich korrigiere meine aussage zum o-ring insofern das ein loesungsansatz sein kann. Wie oben schon geschrieben, falls du eelche brauchst melde dich einfach.
Wenn es richtig dicht haben willst waere ein wellendichtring (fuer axiale bewegung) das passende aber mit dem nachteil das sich das ansprechverhalten etwas verschlechtert.

Nachtrag: wenn der einbauraum 35x45 betraegt kannst die racingsbros verbauen, oder die dichtung von der neuen pike. Die sind ebenfalls einteilig und kosten nur 12 euro.


----------



## Fekl (15. März 2014)

Das mit den Pike Dichtungen habe ich auch schon gelesen und wäre direkt ne Überlegeung wert - geil günstig. Bauraum nach unten hin müsste ausreichen, da is auch überm Filzring noch massig Platz. Nur der Außendurchmesser muss passen, glaub aber kaum dass die Hersteller da verschiedene Maße nutzen?!


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

Na aussendurchmesser is 45mm  wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab. Einbauhoehe kann ich dir gleich ausmessen. Einziges "manko" bei der pike dichtung ist der fehlende flansch oben. Mich stoerts ned aber trotzdem vorher den hinweis falls du dich an sowas stoerst.


----------



## Fekl (15. März 2014)

45mm kommt gut hin. Kann nicht direkt unterm Flansch messen mit meinem Zollstock, aber das sollte passen. Ohne Flansch hab ich dann ne kleine Rille um die Dichtung rum?! Wie ist denn ohne Flansch der "Einpress-Anschlag" gelöst? Das eingepresste Stück unterm Flansch ist bei den Originaldichtungen 8mm. Darunter ist im eingebauten Zustand ungefähr noch mal so viel Platz bis die Buchsen kommen..


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

Ah o.k. dann ist es das selbe gedoens wie bei der lyrik. Die Pike Dichtung sollte auf ungefähr 10mm kommen, damit bist auf der sicheren Seite. Meinst mit Einpress-Anschlag wie man das Teil sauber montiert bekommt? Ich hab einfach den alten Abstreifer genommen und den mit einem Spezialwerkzeug bearbeitet und saämtliche Dichtlippen weggeschhnitten. Das Werkzeug gibts in jeder Küche und nennt sich Kartoffelschäler Dann mit der Flanschseite auf die neue Dichtung gelegt und eingepresst. Entweder ordentlich drauf stützen oder vorsichtig mit nem Gummihammer. Bei der Montageweise schliesst dann die Dichtung bündig ab, ich hab allerdings halt jetzt auch die Nut, siehe Foto.


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (15. März 2014)

Ah ok, da steht also auch noch nen kleiner Rand drüber als Anschlag, damit die Dichtung nicht zu tief rein rutscht. Das meinte ich. Die Nut wäre mir egal, wenns dafür dicht ist. Wie dick ist der Schaumstoffring? Sollte aber alles problemlos passen. Die original Abstreifer konnte ich mit den Fingern reindrücken. Gehen die Pike Teile schwerer? Die Öldichtungen bei der Totem damals waren ein Gewürge...auf sowas hätte ich kein Bock. Mal abgesehen davon, dass kein Shop die Pike Dichtungen grad auf lager hat..


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

Sie kann Dir schon zu tief reinrutschen je nach dem wie Du montierst, deshalb hab ich den alten Abstreifer als Montagewerkzeug genutzt. Der endet dann halt schön bündig in der Nut.
Bei der Montage einfach bei den letzten 2 Rillen ganz dünn mit dem Finger Öl auftragen. Dann kannst die auch so reindrücken. Ich hab einfach den Gummihammer als Presswerkzeug genommen damit der Druck gleichmäßig verteilt is. Ich schieß ma nen Foto von der Konstruktion, is halt semiprofessionell

Mountainbikes.net müsste vielleicht noch welche da haben. Einfach mal ganz höflich bei Ralph oder Robert nachfragen. Die machen das schon irgendwie;-)

Wenn gar nichts geht, sag bescheid, dann kannst meine haben und ich probier dann mal die RB aus bevor Sie hier einstauben.


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

hier jetz mal die Bilder von der "Montagevorrichtung"

Bild 1 - Einmal Abstreifer original und dann entsprechend bearbeitet.
Bild 2 - Montagehilfe mit neuer Dichtung
Bild 3 - Konstrukt zum Einpressen, geht alternativ auch ohne den Holzgriff, hab auch einfach nur von oben gedrück und noch bissl gedreht dabei das auch wirklich alles bündig abschliesst, shice Perfektionismus halt
  

Sorry für die schlechte Quali, kann ned mit nem Fotodings umgehen:-(


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

hier nochmal die 3 Dichtungen im Vergleich.

Pike -> Lyrik -> Racingbros
 

Rein theoretisch müssten dann in die Duro also die Pike, Lyrik sowie Boxxer Abstreifer/ Dichtungen passen. Aber wurde bestimmt schonmal alles gesagt


----------



## Fekl (15. März 2014)

Ich werds jetzt einfach mal testen, falls ich sie irgendwo bekomme. Zu den Lyrik Abstreifern gehören ja noch extra Öldichtungen dazu. Schon krass, dass das bei den anderen nur ein Schaumstoffring und der Abstreifer übernehmen. Aber wenns funzt  Pike Dichtung mit Flansch wäre trotzdem noch cooler


----------



## OmaPuma (15. März 2014)

Richtig, Lyrik und Boxxer in der heutigen Version sind in Combo mit den Öldichtungen. Diese werden eigentlich bei Motorrädern verbaut und sind daher m.E.n. ungeeignet für Fahrradfedergabeln a) weil ein Motorrad ein ganz anderes Gewicht auf die Gabel bringt und b) bei den Mopeds die Gabeln ja meist USD Modelle sind, sprich die Dichtung ist permanent unter Öl. Bei unseren Bikes eben anders rum was sich deutlich auf das Ansprechverhalten auswirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (19. März 2014)

Also die Pike Dichtung geht keinen mm rein. Hab jetzt nen PVC Rohr ausm Baumarkt geholt, welches perfekt drauf passt -> no Way. Scheinen doch nen mm zu viel im Durchmesser zu haben. Die alten Dichtungen gehen mit der Hand rein.. Öl ist genug auf Dichtung und Sitz, auch bissel mitm Fön den Sitz warm machen brachte nichts..


----------



## OmaPuma (19. März 2014)

wenn du die Unterseiten der beiden Dichtungen, also Suntour und Pike, gegeneindaer hälst, wie groß ist da der Unterschied? Kannst mir mal nen Foto von der Suntour Unterseite schicken? Auch nen Foto von dem Suntour Casting wäre interessant.
Btw. Wenns schon im Baumarkt warst hättest glei ma nen jünstigen Messdingens holen können, dann wüssten wir schneller mehr;-P

Ach ja, gib mir bitte mal die komplette Bezeichnung die auf dem Flansch von der Dichtung steht.


----------



## Fekl (19. März 2014)

Der Unterschied ist ca 1mm...fuck! Naja, hätte ja klappen können. Die Pike Foamringe sind aber viel größer, saugstärker und sollten bessere Arbeit verrichten. Hab die jetzt unter den Suntour Dichtungen mit minimal gekürzter Feder. Werd ich morgen mal testen. Racing Bros sollten dann also auch nicht passen. Suntour hat hier wohl 1mm weniger Außenmaß. Die gehen so richtig schön leicht mit den Fingern rein  Bin jetzt etwas genervt von dem ganzen Gebastel und Ölpanscherei (neue Bremsen inkl Leitung kürzen war auch noch dabei). Foto der Suntoru Dichtung kommt vllt morgen..


----------



## Symion (20. März 2014)

Dremel ist dein Freund! Einfach die Außenwand etwas abschleifen, nur kein Vertiefungen fabrizieren damit es gut abdichtet.
Hab das schon öfter bei alten Gabeln gemacht wo es keine Originaldichtungen mehr gab.


----------



## OmaPuma (20. März 2014)

Dremel wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, aber hätte ich Angst das es nicht gleichmäßig wird.

@Fekl,
so richtig schön leicht mit den Fingern klingt aber auch nicht wirklich danach das die Verpressung ausreichend ist. Ich muss da schon etwas Druck aufbauen. Beim ersten Mal gings sogar auch nur mit meiner selbst gebastelten Montagehilfe und paar Schlägen mitn Gummihammer.

Was die RB anbelangt weiß ich nicht ob die passen würden da ich deren AD nicht messen kann und diese auch nicht berbauen werde solange die Pike Wiper funzen.

@Symion,
kannst Dich noch daran erinnern wie leicht/ schwer die RB gegenüber den Org. RS-Dichtungen zu montieren gingen?


----------



## HinxundKunx (20. März 2014)

ich hatte von rock shox auch schon dichtungen, die locker mit der hand rein gingen. andere wiederum musste ich mit nem hammer rein kloppen.
vielleicht würde es was bringen, die dichtungen ins gefrierfach zu legen und gleichzeitig den sitz zu erwärmen


----------



## OmaPuma (20. März 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> ich hatte von rock shox auch schon dichtungen, die locker mit der hand rein gingen. andere wiederum musste ich mit nem hammer rein kloppen.
> vielleicht würde es was bringen, die dichtungen ins gefrierfach zu legen und gleichzeitig den sitz zu erwärmen


 
-> sollte gehen, einfach über Nacht reinlegen, dann raus, ordentlich Öl drauf und rinn kloppen.


----------



## Symion (20. März 2014)

Meine das die RB etwas leichter gingen als die von RS. Die von Fox sitzen nochmal ne Nummer strammer.


----------



## fabfive1 (4. April 2014)

Evt. passen Dichtungen von Marzocchi (55, etc) die haben auch 35mm Standrohre


----------



## Fekl (5. April 2014)

Das wär halt die Frage. Die original Suntour Dichtungen haben 43,8-44,2mm Außendurchmesser (ohne/mit Lamellen). Die Racingbros haben 45,2 und 45,5mm. Die Pike Dichtungen dürften auch so in der Region liegen...also ca. 1,3mm mehr im Durchmesser. Ich glaube auch das Bearbeiten und Abschleifen der Dichtungen würde nicht so sauber werden, dass die passen?! Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass sauber passt und man das ordentlich rund geschliffen bekommt. Nen Dremel hab ich leider nicht da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (5. April 2014)

OmaPuma schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 279344


ist das der aufbau von oben wie auf dem bild hier ?
http://static.bike-components.de/ca...s-180-m-977274ba3e3a10c454b58aedd731cbfd.jpeg

wie entferne ich die knöpfe ?? :/


----------



## slash-sash (5. April 2014)

Das goldene Einstellrädchen ist über ein Plastikteil mit dem Blauen verbunden. Versuchst du erst den goldenen abzuhebeln, wird dir das Plastik brechen. Deshalb musst du unter das blaue Rädchen vorsichtig drunter Hebeln. Mal rechts, und mal links. Immer im Wechsel. Dann geht die Einheit ab.


----------



## reflux (5. April 2014)

also quasi nur drauf gesteckt ? ich hab ne auron und da sieht das genau so aus...
danke für die info


----------



## OmaPuma (5. April 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> ist das der aufbau von oben wie auf dem bild hier ?
> http://static.bike-components.de/ca...s-180-m-977274ba3e3a10c454b58aedd731cbfd.jpeg
> 
> wie entferne ich die knöpfe ?? :/


-> ähm, Du vergleichst hier aber Gabelkrone mit Gabelcasting (zumindest laut Bilder)!? In welche Richtung soll Deine Frage führen bzw. um was geht es Dir genau? Them a Knöpfe wurde ja beantwortet...


----------



## OmaPuma (5. April 2014)

Fekl schrieb:


> Das wär halt die Frage. Die original Suntour Dichtungen haben 43,8-44,2mm Außendurchmesser (ohne/mit Lamellen). Die Racingbros haben 45,2 und 45,5mm. Die Pike Dichtungen dürften auch so in der Region liegen...also ca. 1,3mm mehr im Durchmesser. Ich glaube auch das Bearbeiten und Abschleifen der Dichtungen würde nicht so sauber werden, dass die passen?! Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen dass sauber passt und man das ordentlich rund geschliffen bekommt. Nen Dremel hab ich leider nicht da..


Also abschleifen wäre insofern unkritisch wenn ausreichend Gummi stehen bleibt. Nur wie man anhand der Maße sieht müssen ca 0,6mm runter und da stellt sich die Frage wieviel "Fleisch" vorhanden ist. Bissl unrund macht auch nix, vorrausgesetzt es bleibt ausreichend Gummi über, wird das dadurch ausgeglichen. Da sich in der Gabel oder besser im Casting kein großer Druck aufbaut wäre auch nicht zu befürchten das die geschnitzten Flächen zu Undichtigkeit führen.
Ich schau mal bei den alten Lyrik Dichtungen ob die Idee fruchtbaren Boden tragen würde.


----------



## reflux (5. April 2014)

OmaPuma schrieb:


> -> ähm, Du vergleichst hier aber Gabelkrone mit Gabelcasting (zumindest laut Bilder)!? In welche Richtung soll Deine Frage führen bzw. um was geht es Dir genau? Them a Knöpfe wurde ja beantwortet...


Ich will die knöpfe entfernen um sie eloxieren zu lassen - aber ja,wenn sie nur aufgestellt sind und sich abhebeln lassen ist alles geklärt


----------



## reflux (5. April 2014)

Bekomme ich den kleinen denn auch ab @slash-sash ?


----------



## reflux (6. April 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Das goldene Einstellrädchen ist über ein Plastikteil mit dem Blauen verbunden. Versuchst du erst den goldenen abzuhebeln, wird dir das Plastik brechen. Deshalb musst du unter das blaue Rädchen vorsichtig drunter Hebeln. Mal rechts, und mal links. Immer im Wechsel. Dann geht die Einheit ab.


klingt so, als würde man diese einheit nicht trennen können ?


----------



## phazeone (8. April 2014)

Hallo!
kann mir jemand sagen, onb die standrohreinheit bei der TAD gleich ist zu der RCA?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmaPuma (10. April 2014)

fabfive1 schrieb:


> Evt. passen Dichtungen von Marzocchi (55, etc) die haben auch 35mm Standrohre


...passt leider auch ned, Abmessung 35x47x9,5/ 10,5 soweit ich das den Fotos im Netz entnehmen konnte.


----------



## Fekl (12. April 2014)

Alsooo. Ich habe mir noch mal neue Dichtungen bei gocycle bestellt. Anscheinend waren die Ende letzten Jahres bestellten Abstreifer von bike-components nicht aus der aktuellen Generation. Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Vergleich neuer/alter Abstreifer.







Die obere Dichtlippe ist höher geworden und es ist innen eine zusätzliche Dichtlippe mit Federring hinzugekommen - praktisch um Öl drinnen zu halten


----------



## speichenmoped (27. April 2014)

So, jetzt bekommt meine Durolux SF9 neue Buchsen (ja das geht seit Neuestem, die neuen Buchsen sollen auch besser auf die Belastungen ausgelegt sein) und neue Staubdichtungen/Ölabstreifer.
Ich lasse das ganze über Gocycle machen (sehr empfehlenswerter Service und kompetente Beratung übrigens).

Derzeit überlege ich noch die TA-Lenkerfernbedienung gegen den Button zu tauschen, bin mir aber über die Funktionsweise nicht ganz im klaren...
Interessant wäre das für mich nur, wenn die Verstellung auch während der Fahrt klappen würde. 
Also Knopf kurz drücken, ganz absenken und abgesenkt bleiben, später wieder kurz Knopf drücken, Vorderrad entlasten, wieder ganz ausfahren?
Mit der Lenkerfernbedienung klappt das ohne Probleme 

So jetzt hoffe ich, dass der Suntour Support schnell ist und ich meine Gabel bald wieder bekomme (Wetter wird schlecht, somit ist eh das Querrad im Einsatz ).

Wäre prima, wenn jemand über den Push-Button was beizutragen hätte!

Gruß, Speichenmoped


----------



## Fekl (30. April 2014)

Also Push-Button während der Fahrt drücken und Absenken ist schon nicht so ganz praktisch, aber möglich. Zum wieder ausfahren würde ich dann aber doch besser anhalten.

Ich hab jetzt die neuen Dichtungen drin und anfangs kam überhaupt nichts mehr raus. Zur Zeit habe ich immer leichte Rückstände auf den Standrohren, kann aber auch noch das Fett der Dichtungen vom Service sein. Werde das mal weiter beobachten. Was mir jetzt im Einsatz noch aufgefallen ist, ist das merkbare Anschlagen der Gabel beim Ausfedern. Als wäre auf den letzten mm die Zugstufendämpfung zu schwach. Ist ne 2014er rc2 Kartusche...kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## M202 (30. April 2014)

Fekl schrieb:


> Also Push-Button während der Fahrt drücken und Absenken ist schon nicht so ganz praktisch, aber möglich. Zum wieder ausfahren würde ich dann aber doch besser anhalten.
> ...................................................


Den ersten Teil kann ich teilweise bestätigen. Absenken mit Pushbutton funktioniert bei mir aber relativ problemlos, zum Ausfahren aber besser kurz anhalten und Gabel entlasten, wobei ich mit der Remote zum ausfedern auch aktiv das Vorderrad hochziehen musste, je nach Gelände auch nicht immer die leichteste Übung. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Remote schon praktischer, aufgrund der aufgeräumteren Optik und der nicht allzu häufigen Benutzung bleibt aber der Pushbutton dran.


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. April 2014)

Ich hab grad auch das komische Phänomen dass bei mir die Dämpfung auf den ersten cm spakt. Wohl irgendwie Öl aus der Kartusche gelaufen. Kann grad nicht nachsehen da das Werkzeug hier fehlt. Mir ist aber aufgefallen dass wenn der Versteller genau auf dem Klick stehen bleibt bei der kleinen Kugel in der Kartusche etwas Öl austritt. Vielleicht liegts ja daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ppmnml (4. Mai 2014)

Moin! 
Ich hab letzte Woche mal das Casting meiner relativ neuen Durolux rc2 TAD abgezogen, die Abstreifer gefettet und ein wenig Öl ins Casting (der Vorbeitzer hat sie mal bei Suntour servicen lassen, anscheinend wurde nur Fett verwendet) 
Allerdings hat die Gabel immernoch ein relativ hohes Losbrechmoment, ich denke, dass das von der Luftkammer kommt. 
Gibts irgendwas zu beachten wenn ich die Luftkammer auseinander nehme und neu fette bzw. öle? Was braucht man an Werkzeug? Kommt Öl in die Luftkammer?

Gruß


----------



## Fekl (4. Mai 2014)

Eigentlicht brauchst du nur ne gute Sprengringzange. Wie sie auseinander geht, sieht man eigentlich gut. Sonst such mal im Thread, da sollte sich was finden lassen! Zur Schmierung kannst du Getriebeöl in die Luftkammer geben. Falls du es etwas progressiver magst, bewirken 10ml 85er Getriebeöl schon gut was und die Schmierung ist auch sichergestellt


----------



## Fekl (6. Mai 2014)

So die Gabel hat jetzt mit den neuen Dichtungen nen Tag Rederberch DH hinter sich und einige Sprungeinlagen am Hometrail. Fazit: Dichtungen suppen im Prinzip nicht weniger oder stärker als die alten. Ich habe das Casting eben nochmal abgezogen und zwischen Schaumstoffring und Dichtung O-Ringe eingefügt. Danke dafür noch mal an *OmaPuma*! Morgen wird das nochmals getestet. Hatte jetzt auch das erste Mal beim Abziehen des Castings Luft drin auf beiden Seiten - die Dichtungen scheinen also auf jeden Fall weniger raus zu lassen 
Die andere Sache ist immernoch das recht "ungedämpfte" Ausfedern. Nervt vor allem wenn man das Vorderrad anhebt und sie beim Ausfedern so "anschlägt". Zugstufe ist 6 von 12 Klicks zugedreht. Ist das jetzt bei der Gabel normal oder hat da jmd ganz andere Erfahrungen?


----------



## ppmnml (8. Mai 2014)

Moin, 
hab die Federkartusche ausgebaut, oben den Seererring runter, aber öffnen kann ich sie trotzdem nicht?! 
Ist wie gesagt eine Ta (genaue Bezeichnung FUN038-15 Durolux-Ta-160 130204)


----------



## Fekl (9. Mai 2014)

Hing damals auch kurz an der Stelle. Du musst das silberne Aluteil rein drücken - da sitzt etwas tiefer noch ein Ring in ner Nut im Rohr. Den musst du rausfriemeln und danach kannst du sie einfach nach oben auseinander ziehen. Weiß jetzt aus dem Kopf nicht mehr ganz genau wie es war, aber so in der Art geht es


----------



## ppmnml (9. Mai 2014)

Perfekt, habs entdeckt! 
Danke


----------



## reflux (12. Mai 2014)

wo bekomme ich en ne durolux rc2 ohne TA ?
einfach nur 180mm 1 1/8 ?


----------



## derAndre (13. Mai 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand eine RC2 Kartusche geserviced? Gibt es dafür eine Anleitung? Ich habe das Gefühl meine Läuft etwas "trocken".

Der durchgeknallte Ami erwähnt hier
nur das man das Öl tauschen sollte, wenn die Compression oder der Rebound nicht sauber arbeiten. Leider gibt er keine Beschreibung des Vorgangs und die Kartusche in der Beschreibung einer SF10 hier
passt leider nicht.


----------



## ppmnml (13. Mai 2014)

Das mit dem trocken laufen hab ich auch bemerkt. Mir ist aufgefallen dass das Losbrechmoment von der Dämpferkartusche kommt. Genauergesagt die äußere Dichtung in der sich der Schaft bewegt. Habs ordentlich eingefettet und Öl ins Casting, nur geholfen hats nicht viel...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2014)

Also in die Dämpfungskartusche darf kein Fett. Du meinst wohl die Luftfeder. Meine spricht sehr sensibel an, auch nach einer Saison mit vielen Höhenmetern. Hab in der Lufkartusche Fett an den sensiblen Stellen und etwas Motoröl reingegeben. Die Dämpfungskartusche kann man einfach in der Mitte aufschrauben und dann kommt das zum Vorschein was man in meinem Album sehen kann. 

Da kommen dann ca. 70ml Dämpfungsöl rein. Ich hab 15er RS Öl drin weil mir der Zugstufeneinstellbereich standardmäßig zu schnell war. Beim zusammenbauen einen Teil des Öls in den oberen und unteren Teil der Kartusche kippen, den "Shimstack" einsetzen und möglichst ohne Ölverlust zusammenschrauben. Wenn sie zu ist gucken ob sich der Kolben gleichmäßig über den ganzen Hub bewegen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (13. Mai 2014)

Verdammt ich habe sie gestern nicht aufbekommen. Ich seh schon ich brauche einen Ringschlüssel für die Mutter in der Mitte...


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Mai 2014)

das ist in der Tat ein komische Maß. Hatte aber zum Glück einen Franzosen zur Hand.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Mai 2014)

Die RC2 Kartusche schraubt man oben auf, mit der 27er Nuss. Am Besten mit einem Gummihandschuh oder einen Schlauch festhalten oder einspannen, sitzt etwas fest das schwarze Teil.

Dann neues Öl von oben rein (das alte Öl vorher raus, mit der Kolbenstange die Kartusche leerpumpen), durch Bewegung der Kolbenstange verteilen. Ölmenge braucht man nicht messen, Kolbenstange zum Anschlag rein, Öl rein, dann verteilen und fast vollmachen, beim Zuschrauben mit der schwarzen Kappe und dem dort dranhängenden Gedöns geht das überflüssige Öl raus. Dann ganz wichtig: Kolbenstange wieder ganz rausziehen und oben noch einmal entlüften (schwarze Kappe nochmal leicht losschrauben, Öl kann nicht mehr raus, da die Kolbenstange ja ganz ausgezogen ist), sonst ist Unterdruck in der Kartusche und es klackert lauter als sonst. Etwas Klackern ist anscheinend normal, habe drei Kartuschen, ältere und neuere, bei allen leichtes Klackern, was daran wohl liegt, daß der Übergang vom unteren zum oberen Kartuschenteil (zum Shimstack?) beweglich ist, kann es leider nicht besser beschreiben.

Fahre momentan 10 und 15er Öl, mit entsprechenden Effekten auf die Druck- und die Zugstufen. Druckstufe habe ich bei den Viskositäten eigentlich beide fast komplett offen und 60 PSI bei der Version ohne TAD. Durchschlagen kaum möglich.

Dann noch 15-20ml Getriebeöl in beide Seiten des Castings und zu.


----------



## derAndre (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe sie weder mit Schlauch noch mit dem engländer/franzosen an der mittleren Mutter aufbekommen. Keine Chance. Ich schau mal ob ich irgendwo einen entsprechenden Ringschlüssel bekomme. In dem Video macht er das ja auch mit dem Schlauch, das ist aber auch eine ältere/andere Kartusche. Die hat die Mutter in der Mitte gar nicht.

Meine sieht so aus:






Welche größe hat die Mutter in der Mitte? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Mai 2014)

Wie geschildert, oben mit der 27er Nuss öffnen, nicht in der Mitte. Geht auch in der Mitte, ist aber wenig sinnvoll für das Wechseln des Öls.


----------



## derAndre (14. Mai 2014)

Als Konter brauche ich aber die Mitte, denn mit einem Schlauch oder Gummihandschuh bekomme ich sie nicht gehalten.


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Mai 2014)

Dann einspannen (ging bei mir im Montageständer problemlos), mit der mittleren Mutter würde ich nicht kontern, das Material ist sehr weich, maximal mit einem Ringschlüssel, Maß habe ich nicht im Kopf. Die schwarze Verschraubung sitzt z.T. sehr fest, ist eine Art Schraubensicherung drauf, ggf. leicht erwärmen.


----------



## derAndre (14. Mai 2014)

Das werde ich versuchen. Also sowohl den Montageständer als auch das erwärmen. Vielen Dank. Das die Mutter sehr weich ist, ist mir auch schon schmerzhaft aufgefallen...


----------



## Ti-Max (14. Mai 2014)

Nur oben die schwarze Kappe leicht erwärmen. Am besten mit Gummiummantlung die Kartusche in den Montageständer einspannen und richtig zuknallen, damit die Kartusche sich nicht weiter dreht. Habe auch eine Kartusche schon zerstört, als ich sie in der Mitte öffnen wollte. Am Besten mit einer 27er Nuss dann versuchen, rutscht am wenigsten ab. Danach kannt Du die schwarze Kappe oben abschrauben und dann das Öl wechseln wie beschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (17. Mai 2014)

Hat geklappt! Vielen Dank. Die Ölmenge schien aber ein wenig zu viel. Das fühlte sich als ob die Endprogression schon zwei cm zu früh endet. Hab 5w öl genommen. Leider ist das bike dazu gerade nicht fahrfertig damit ich das Ergebnis prüfen. Es klingt aber schon mal nicht mehr so "trocken". Wenn die 5w zu fluffig ist taste ich mich langsam weiter ran.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Mai 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Bei mir ist es bei geschlossener Kartusche auch so, daß die letzten zwei Zentimeter schwerer gehen im ausgebauten Zustand. Ich schließe die Kartusche aber immer voll komprimiert und lasse das überschüssige Öl ablaufen, wie beschrieben. Beim Fahren kann ich ca. 155mm von 160mm nutzen, die letzten 5mm kriege ich kaum rausgequetscht, was wohl auch am Elastomer im linken Holm oben liegen dürfte. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob da weniger Öl helfen würde.

Habe aktuell 10 und 15 verbaut, bei dem 15er wird die Zugstufe schon sehr langsam und die Druckstufen fahre ich fast ganz offen, man merkt die Effekte bei der Viskosität dann sehr deutlich.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## derAndre (17. Mai 2014)

Oh sogar 15, da werde ich mit 5 wohl ziemlich durch sacken in steilem Gelände. Aber da kann ich mich ran tasten. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch das ballerbike, da braucht es keine lowspeed Druckstufe, mehr.


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Mai 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber standardmäßig soll es wohl ein 2,5er drin sein. Die neueren Kartuschen scheinen was dickeres zu haben, da war die Zugstufe deutlich langsamer in der gleichen Einstellung, im Vergleich zur alten Kartusche.

Kann gut sein, daß 15 zu viel des Guten sind, fahre momentan nur die mit dem 10er Öl. Allerdings brauche ich da gerade mal 60PSI (ohne TAD), bei 105 kg und bekomme sie trotzdem nicht durchgeschlagen, auch wenn ich mich bemühe


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Mai 2014)

Also Durchschlagen geht schon aber meistens bleiben bei mir 5mm übrig was auch ok ist. Ich fahr auch mit 15er, dabei LSC ca. 5 Klicks zu und HSC ganz offen bis 1 Klick zu. Luftdruck weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Sind aber glaub mehr bei 70kg, allerdings bei der TAD.

Ich hatte meine Kartusche gestern auch auseinander weil die Dämpfung nicht mehr konstant war und siehe da: die Kartusche hat sich in der MItte auseinandergedreht.

Hab jetzt alles wieder mit etwas Schraubensicherung zusammengebaut und mal die Befüllvariante von TI-Max probiert. Man muss das Öl dann zwar nicht abmessen aber dafür hat man halt auch Gesiffe, genauso wie wenn man sie in der Mitte auseinanderschraubt. NAja gut ich gebe aber zu es ist etwas eleganter.


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Mai 2014)

Eleganter, vielen Dank  Bei meiner Version mit TAD brauche ich deutlich mehr Druck, irgendwas um die 120 PSI, wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe, dann mit 15er Öl. Bei der Version ohne TAD finde ich den Druck schon krass niedrig, leichtere Fahrer werden da dann deutlich unter 60 PSI benötigen, wobei bei niedrigen Drücken die Gabel bei mir nicht mehr komplett ausfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (18. Mai 2014)

Meine erreicht die 180mm auch erst bei 80psi, ich kann danach aber wieder was ablassen und sie bleibt bei den 180. Hab jetzt erst mal 110 PSI in der TAD aber wie gesagt das um den SAG zu messen fehlt ja gerade. Auf jeden Fall schön zu wissen wie geht. An meine alte Tal AS habe ich mich bis heute nicht ran getraut...


----------



## Fekl (18. Mai 2014)

Meine 180er TAD RC2 hat jetzt ne Woche mit Samerberg Bikepark, Trails in Latsch im Vinschgau, Bozen DH und Hangman 2 bei Sauwetter in Leogang hinter sich. Performt besser und aktiver als meine alte Totem, steht ihr ansonsten auch in nichts nach und ist dabei noch leichter  Einzig das Siffen der Dichtungen hat nicht aufgehört trotz neuester Generation Staubabstreifer + Oringe. Eigentlich konnte man nach jeder Abfahrt die Standrohre abwischen, da kam schon ordentlich was raus. Die O-Ringe haben gefühlt nicht wirklich was gebracht. Das harte Anschlagen beim Ausfedern der Gabel ist mit weniger Druck auch weniger geworden, aber leider immernoch spürbar. Hatte letztendlich 75 psi in der TAD Kartusche (+10ml Getriebeöl/Fett) und damit ca 23% Sag bei ~75 kg Fahrergewicht. LSC 5 Klicks zu und HSC 3 Klicks. Rebound glaube 3 Klicks zu gedreht. 2014er RC2 Kartusche - Fetzt


----------



## Diddo (19. Mai 2014)

Mal ein etwas anderes Thema als das übliche Fahrwerkssetup (bei dem ich auch irgendwie nicht vorankomme): Wie lackiere ich das Casting am besten? Da müssen um die 0,5 bis 1mm weg am unteren Teil der PM-Aufnahme - alternativ müsste meine Hope gehen und da die nunmal eine Hope ist, ist das keine Option


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2014)

So gestern endlich eingebaut. Es scheint da muss ich noch mal ran und deutlich zäheres Öl einfüllen. Bei 120 psi und 23% SAG (was mir persönlich viel zu wenig ist), 104kg blank gezogen, LSC 5 klicks, HSC 1 klick taucht die Gabel beim Bremsen ziemlich weit ein. Den Rebound muss ich komplett zudrehen um überhaupt eine Wirkung zu spüren.

Ergo ich überspringe die 10w bei meinen Tests und gehe direkt auf 15w. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Mai 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Bei 120 psi und 23% SAG (was mir persönlich viel zu wenig ist), 104kg blank gezogen, LSC 5 klicks, HSC 1 klick taucht die Gabel beim Bremsen ziemlich weit ein. Den Rebound muss ich komplett zudrehen um überhaupt eine Wirkung zu spüren.



Ich bin einen Tacken leichter (um die 93kg). Auch bei mir sackt die Gabel beim Bremsen extrem weg, aber auf dem Trail schlägt sie nicht durch. Bin mittlerweile auf 80psi (bei meiner Pumpe) runter, LSC 1 Klick zu, HSC ganz offen, Rebound mittig (Gabel "schmatzt" auf dem Trail) - und hab immer noch ca. 2cm nicht genutzten Federweg. Ich glaube, ich fahre nicht hart genug...


----------



## derAndre (21. Mai 2014)

Da ich auch sehr steiles technisches Gelände mit dem Bike unter die Stollen nehme, ist das Durchsacken in der Bremse bei 5 klicks LSC für mich keine Option. Für reines Geballer ist das nicht so entscheidend aber wenn es langsam, steil und technisch wird nervt das. Zumal ich ja jetzt weiß wie ich das Öl wechsel und es nur ein paar Minuten dauert.


----------



## Tabletop84 (21. Mai 2014)

Die Endprogression auch bei der TAD sehr stark. Ihr solltet auch mal versuchen die Druckstufen beide reinzudrehen. Also 1-2 Klicks HSC und 5 Klicks LSC - da macht sich die Druckstufe insgesamt stärker bemerkbar.


----------



## Fekl (26. Mai 2014)

Da ich grad eh auf meine neue RC2 Kartusche warte, hab ich mal meine Gabel komplett zerlegt und gereinigt - auch die TAD Kartusche. Hatte ja vorher 10ml Getriebeöl drin und auch jetzt wieder eingefüllt. So richtig klar ist mir das System aber noch nicht. Alles unterhalb des Kolbens müsste doch Positiv Luftkammer sein, also auch der Bereich mit den Federn?! Darunter sitzt ja auch das Ventil und da schwimmen auch die 10ml Öl.. Demnach wäre nur die kleine Kammer mit dem schwarzen Spacer die Negativfeder (das ist bestimmt auch der Grund fürs Klonk beim Ausfedern). Denke ich richtig? So bald man die Gabel absenkt, schlägt sie auch nicht mehr so an, da nun die Luft in der Kammer den "Anschlag" bildet und nicht der Spacer..


----------



## Asko (8. Juni 2014)

Meine knapp ein Jahr alte SF12 RC2 TAD stand jetz nen Monat rum und jetzt hat die Gabel sogut wie keine funktionierende Dämpfung mehr. Zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied zu spüren.
Gibt es sowas wie ein Standardproblem das die Dämpferkartusche hat das ich mal nachschauen könnte?


----------



## speichenmoped (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

so jetzt nach einigen Wochen kann ich berichten....
Hatte das Casting bei Suntour (über Gocycle) zum Buchsentausch und Erneuerung des Schmutzabstreifers mit Oilwhiper.
Hat alles prima geklappt, Dauer 1,5 Wochen, Kosten 60.- und die Gabel ist wieder absolut spielfrei. Der Hit ist, dass die neuen Abstreifer wirklich alles Öl drinnen halten. Keine O- oder X-Ringe mehr notwendig und kein Sabber mehr an den Tauchrohren! Wirklich absolut gar nix.

Ich kann die Prozedur also nur jedem empfehlen, bei dem sich ein wenig Spiel eingestellt hat.

Wichtig ist mit den neuen Bushings nur, dass man beim Zusammenbau der Gabel darauf achtet, dass man auch über der obersten und zwischen den beiden Führungsbuchsen Öl platziert- dann läufts wie Hulle ;-))

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (8. Juni 2014)

Hast du die Gabel schon mal richtig ran genommen? Kann das nicht so recht glauben...habe laut gocycle auch die neueste Version Abstreifer und das ist weit entfernt von Sabberfrei..


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2014)

also meine sf12 hat schon ein paar zehntausend HM in den Alpen, bikeparks und Mittelgebirgen hinter sich und sifft auch nicht wirklich...


Asko schrieb:


> Meine knapp ein Jahr alte SF12 RC2 TAD stand jetz nen Monat rum und jetzt hat die Gabel sogut wie keine funktionierende Dämpfung mehr. Zwischen ganz auf und ganz zu ist nur ein kleiner Unterschied zu spüren.
> Gibt es sowas wie ein Standardproblem das die Dämpferkartusche hat das ich mal nachschauen könnte?


bei meiner hat sich die Kartusche in der Mitte aufgedreht und ein teil des Öls ist entwichen. oder dein Öl ist für die Temperaturen zu dünn...


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2014)

speichenmoped schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mit den neuen Bushings nur, dass man beim Zusammenbau der Gabel darauf achtet, dass man auch über der obersten und zwischen den beiden Führungsbuchsen Öl platziert- dann läufts wie Hulle ;-))



wie machst du das genau? eigentlich müsste sich das Öl ja von alleine im ganzen casting verteilen.


----------



## speichenmoped (11. Juni 2014)

Also, Casting nur soweit aufstecken, dass die Dichtungen/Abstreifer auf beiden Seiten gerade so auf den Tauchrohren sitzen, Gabel dabei auf den Kopf. Dann in die Standrohre beidseitig die ersten paar ml Öl. Weiter zusammen schieben, bis die Standrohre in der ersten Buchse sind, dann wieder Öl rein , usw. Ob das so notwendig ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Beim ersten Zusammenbau hab ich das Öl erst kurz vor dem verschrauben des Castings eingefüllt und hatte danach einige Tage den Eindruck, die Gabel läuft trocken. Jetzt passt das besser.

Das Ding ist bei mir wirklich dicht. Habe jetzt schon einige Touren mit 2000 bis 2500 hm gemacht, auf denen die Abfahrten recht ruppig waren (allgäuer Wurzelteppiche halt). Dabei gab's bisher nicht mal je Spur von Öl.

Gruß


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Juni 2014)

Habe heute meine Durolux mal wieder ans Rad gebastelt.

Gegen das Durchsacken habe ich 20ml Öl in die Luftkammer gefüllt.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen.


----------



## Fekl (19. Juni 2014)

Also nachdem ich jetzt auch neue Schaumstoffringe verbaut habe, scheint die Gabel nicht mehr zu siffen. Nur neue Dichtungen haben es trotz O-Ringen nicht gebracht. Jetzt ohne O-Ringe, aber mit neuen dicken Schaumstoffringen drunter hab ich momentan nur noch den gewollten leichten Ölfilm drauf 
Mal ne andere Sache. Wie sieht es bei euch mit Kronenknacken aus? Habe jetzt nen komplett neuen Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz und immernoch das nervige Knacken vorn z.B. beim harten Bremsen. Das wird wohl genau wie bei meiner Totem damals die Krone sein. Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass keine 180mm Gabel den langen Hebel über längere Zeit ohne Knacken handeln kann..


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich jetzt mit meiner Durolux eine Tour gefahren bin, musst ich feststellen dass die TAD-Kartusche langsam absäuft. 

Hat jemand ne Idee, ob da was zu reparieren ist?


----------



## Sheeeeeep (6. Juli 2014)

Fekl schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache. Wie sieht es bei euch mit Kronenknacken aus? Habe jetzt nen komplett neuen Rahmen inkl. Steuersatz und immernoch das nervige Knacken vorn z.B. beim harten Bremsen. Das wird wohl genau wie bei meiner Totem damals die Krone sein. Habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass keine 180mm Gabel den langen Hebel über längere Zeit ohne Knacken handeln kann..



Stell Dich doch mal vor´s Rad, klemm das VR zwischen die Beine und dreh den Lenker. Wenn´s knackt, kann es eig. nur noch die Gabel sein.


----------



## Fekl (6. Juli 2014)

Tut sie. Mir ist letzte Woche das 2. Mal die RC2 Kartusche kaputt gegangen (ausgelaufen, Luft drin). Gabel wird jetzt komplett wegen Knacken und Kartusche eingeschickt und ich glaub ich muss mich dann doch wieder nach was haltbarerem ala 66 oder Totem umschauen..schade. Wenn alles heil ist, funzt die Gabel super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sheeeeeep (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn die Kartusche ausgelaufen ist, hat sie sich sicher geöffnet. Etwas Loctite hilft da erfahrungsgemäß, und das Knacken ist kein übliches Problem der Duro.


----------



## Fekl (6. Juli 2014)

Ich konnte nichts von auseinander gedrehter Kartusche sehen. Wie gesagt ist das jetzt schon die 2. RC2 Kartusche und der Uwe von Gocycle konnte sie auch nicht reparieren und hat die Kartusche getauscht. Wird also wohl was Anderes gewesen sein.. Das Knacken kann imho bei jedem Hersteller auftreten (meine Totem hatte das auch) wenn man die Gabeln nur hart genug ran nimmt. 180mm SC Gabeln haben einfach nen verdammt langen Hebel..


----------



## Sheeeeeep (6. Juli 2014)

Wo kam das Öl denn raus, wenn ich Dich mal fragen darf? Ist ja schon interessant.

Tjoa, selbst die kleinen Forks von Fox knacken ja schon seit Jahren vor sich her. Erst jetzt gab´s aktuell von Fox das Zugeständniss / die Info an die Händler, dass die Thematik wohl bekannt ist, und im Einzelfall auch zu einem dramatischen Ende führen kann.


----------



## CrossX (6. Juli 2014)

Kann man bei der RC2 eigentlich intern noch etwas dran ändern,  wenn Die Gabel beim harten abbremsen im Gefälle sehr weit eintaucht? Mit mehr Luftdruck nutze ich den Federweg nicht komplett,  und wenn ich mehr als drei oder vier Klicks Druckstufe rein mache wird die Gabel sehr unsensibel.  
Sie sollte beim abbremsen halt höher im Federweg bleiben


----------



## Sheeeeeep (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, sehr weit eintauchen ist subjektiv. Wie weit taucht sie denn prozentual ein?
Für ne Luftfedergabel verhält sich die Durolux m.E. durchschnittlich beim Abbremsen - ~50-60% des FWs bei mir.

Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe ist auch nicht da um das in den Griff zu bekommen, und wäre viel zu unterdimensioniert, selbst wenn es so wäre.
Man kann sie natürlich zu einem gewissen Maß dafür missbrauchen, aber wie Du schon selber sagtest, wird sie dann unsensibel.

Wie ist denn Dein Setup?


----------



## Fekl (22. Juli 2014)

Es wird weiter duroluxiert  Bei meiner Lux ohne Rechnung wurden auf Kulanz!!! die Buchsen getauscht (das vermutete Kronenknacken kam wohl daher) und ich habe sie heut nach einer Woche wieder erhalten. Die kaputte RC2-Kartusche (Garantiefall) haben sie auch repariert. Mal schauen wie die Gabel jetzt geht. Vllt hat das Siffen jetzt ja auch aufgehört  Davon können sich andere Hersteller ne dicke, dicke Scheibe abschneiden. Mein Dank gebührt auch dem herausragenden Service von Gocycle - super Laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (14. März 2015)

Hallo,
nun zähle ich mich auch zu den Duroluxern (Duroluxen?  ). Eine Frage habe ich: wie stelle ich fest aus welchem Jahr meine Durolux ist? Es handelt sich um die 180/140mm Air Version mit Remote und 1.5" Schaftrohr (durchgehend).War ein Schnapper bei CNC.
Danke vorab!


----------



## Sheeeeeep (14. März 2015)

Mach mal ein Foto!


----------



## dragonjackson (14. März 2015)

hilft das?


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. März 2015)

Hat anscheinend schon die RC2 Kartusche. Muss also etwas neuer sein. Allerdings nicht von 2014, weil da das Aufkleberdesign schon anders war. Auf der Kiste steht aber normalerweise die genaue Modellbezeichnung drauf. Ist aber auch egal, weil die alle ganz gut sind. Tu Dir aber selbst einen gefallen und versuche sie mal optimal abzustimmen. Bei den aktuell noch eher kalten Temperaturen siehst Du dann gleich, ob Du noch neues dünneres Öl einfüllen musst, oder ob Dir die Dämpfung so taugt. Die Zeit muss man einfach investieren. Bei jeder Gabel.
Die verstellbare Druckstufe hat übrigens den Vorteil, dass man sich die Gabel bei Bedarf auch mal straffer abstimmen kann, ohne die Dämpferpumpe ansetzen zu müssen. Es wird hier gerne kritisiert, dass die Durolux beim Bremsen zu stark eintaucht oder zu unsensibel ist und auch die Druckstufeneinstellung nur eingeschränkt hilft. Wahrscheinlich kommt es aufs Gewicht an, denn die Stahlfeder kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen, die die Luftfeder unterstützt. Ich fahre sie mit relativ wenig SAG, habe aber auch noch die alte SF9 ohne Druckstufeneinstellung. Auch meine Gabel funktioniert gut. Die Druckstufeneinstellung könnte ich nur in sehr steilem alpinen Gelände zusätzlich brauchen.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Danke! Mir geht es nicht um die neueste Gabel zu haben. Sie soll funktionieren und von der Durolux hört man überwiegend Gutes. 

Hm, hat man bei der Remote die Druckstufenverstellung? Sehe eigentlich nur die Zugstufe, unten. Oben ist doch auf der einen Seite der Remote und auf der anderen ein blauer Deckel. 
Bei dem Öl hatte ich die ersten paar Seiten gelesen, dann ausgestiegen. Hat sich da jetzt ein Öl etabliert? Funktioniert es dann bei warmen Temperaturen auch gut? Gibt es eine (Video-)Anleitung? 
Ach, momentan wartet die Gabrl noch drauf, dass ich den Gabelkonus aufschlage. Gestern blöderweise zu dünnes Plastik(Abfluss-)Rohr gekauft. Mit dem Schraubenzieher traue ich mich nicht wg Kerben, etc. 
Danke vorab.


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

Die blaue Kappe ist die Druckstufe. Die sieht bei mir flacher aus, als auf dem Bild, dass Du gepostet hast. Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du da was einstellen kannst. auf der Seite, wo der Zug mit dem Hebel drankommt, stellt man die Absenkung ein. Bei den neuen ist dort nur noch ein Knopf und man hat keine Lenkervernbedienung. Der rote Regler unten beeinflusst die Zugstufe. Die kannst Du zum Test mal ganz nach - und später ganz nach + drehen, um zu sehen, ob sich was ändert. Beim alten Modell ändert sich kaum was. Besonders bei tiefen Temperaturen ist die Zugstufe zu langsam. Deshalb kauft man Putoline 2,5 W Gabelöl und macht einen Ölwechsel. Das Öl in der Kartusche auf der Dämpfungsseite muss gewechselt werden.
Dazu die Kartusche rausnehmen, oben 27? er und unten 10 oder 11. Die Kartusche ist mit einem Sprengring gesichert. Da brauchst Du eine entsprechende Zange. Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du gleich auf Ölschmierung umstellen. Das Fett verbraucht sich nämlich schnell. Das ist aber minimal aufwendiger, da dann oben noch zusätzlich ein passender O-Ring unter die Abstreifer muss, die das Öl etwas von den Staubabstreifern fern halten. Dazu müssen die Tauchrohre von den Standrohren ab. Es gibt auf Youtube Videos, wo es ganz gut ersichtlich ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Super erklärt, vielen Dank! 
Also, ist schon richtig - ich kann an der Druckstufe nur mit der Pumpe was machen. Gibt keine "versteckte" Verstellung?  
Sobald die Gabel eingebaut ist, prüfe ich die Zugstufe. 
Kann es sein, meine es irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die richtige Wirkung erst nach paar km zu spüren ist, da sich die neue Gabel erst "einarbeitet "?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

Dann ist es wohl tatsächlich das Modell ohne RC2 Kartusche. Da bei den neuen Modellen bessere Staubabstreifringe und der Knopf für die Absenkung verbaut ist, tippe ich auf eine SF9 oder SF10.  Macht aber nichts. Wenn Sie billig war hast Du einen guten Deal gemacht. An Schmieröl kannst Du Motoröl nehmen, wenn zur Hand, oder das Gabelöl, dass Du aus der Dämpfungskartusche raus lässt. Pro Seite ca 15 ml. Vergiss die zusätzlichen O-Ringe nicht. Sonst gibt es Sauerei. Es gibt hier Leute, die machen eine Wissenschaft aus der Frage, welches Schmieröl man nimmt. Vergiss es und füll rein, was da ist.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

O-Ringe für den Staubschutz? Werde nachher mal youtuben, bin noch unterwegs. 
Die Gabel hat neu 149,- gekostet!  daher musste ich zugreifen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

In der Tat ein Weltklassepreis. Gibt halt nicht mehr so viel Kundschaft, die 1,5" brauchen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Witzigerweise hatte er auch die tapered für 179,- 
Hatte überlegt, den Steuersatz auszutauschen und dann... aber ich halte mich eher nach dem "keep it simple" Prinzip. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

Ich denke immer mehr an die Zukunft und hätte die Tapered genommen. Wenn Dir morgen der Rahmen bricht, kannst Du die neue Gabel auch wegwerfen.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Ich weiß. Glaube die andere war auf 160mm getravelt. Wollte wenig Aufwand haben.  Jetzt siehts wieder anders aus.... Egal, bevor der Rahmen bricht...breche ich  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

Er ist aus Aluminium. Er wird früher oder später brechen.


----------



## Diddo (15. März 2015)

Traveln der Durolux mit festem Federweg ist auch denkbar einfach: Splint raus, Plastikteil verschieben, Splint rein. Wenn es weniger Federweg werden soll einfach nen Fox-Spacer rein und fertig


----------



## Sheeeeeep (15. März 2015)

Mh - die alten SF9 & 10 waren Dank den beiden Luftkammern relativ schwierig einzustellen. Hab auch noch eine TAD, aber hab dann doch ne RC2-Kartusche nachgerüstet. Nun hat die Zugstufe auch eine merkliche Funktion, und die Druckstufe ist einfacher anzupassen.

Würde die Gabel an Deiner Stelle sofort auf Ölschmierung umbauen, wie schon oben erwähnt. Dazu die Tauchrohre am Boden leicht lösen, Inbus in die jeweiligen Schrauben stecken und mi einem trockenen Schlag so die Tauchrohre von den Standrohren trennen.
Nun die Tauchrohre abziehen und das von SR Suntour eingeschmierte Öl mit Bremsenreiniger u. Tuch sauber rausholen; ebenso dann natürlich die Standrohre abputzen. Tauchrohre wieder zur Hälfte zusammenschieben, flach auf einen Tisch legen und in jede Seite bis max. 25mm Öl einfließen lassen. 15w40 Motorenöl hat sich bei mir im jahrelangem Einsatz bewährt.
Zusätzliche O-Ringe bei den Staubabschutzstreifern zu verbauen, halte ich für unnötig.
Danach halt wieder alles zusammenbauen und fertig.
Hin und wieder dann doch mal das Rad auf den Kopf stellen, damit sich die Schwämme ( Namen vergessen ) im Bereich der Staubabschutzstreifer mit Öl vollsaugen.

Zum Einstellen:
Die Gabel am - meine ich - CCV-Ventil oben mit 2,5bar befüllen. Dann unten die Hauptkammer auf der anderen Seite mit gewünschtem Druck befüllen, bis der Sag stimmt und dann die Endprogression am CCV-Ventil nachstellen. Mehr Druck, mehr Endprogression und umgedreht. Wenn der Sag danach zu niedrig ist, weniger Luft in die Hauptkammer und mehr in die CCV-Kammer. Ist ziemlich wirr die Gabel einzustellen, aber geht.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Eben nachgeschaut - es ist die SF10 (heisst wohl Jahrgang 2010?)

Als Video zum Ölwechsel habe ich das hier gefunden: 




An welcher Stelle stelle ich auf die Ölschmierung um?


----------



## Sheeeeeep (15. März 2015)

Mach die Gabel von unten auf - ist einfacher.
Ja, SF10 heißt Bj. 2010. Könnte dennoch eine SF9 sein - da hat sich nichts geändert.






Im Grunde nur das machen, was der da ab 1:00 - 1:30min macht. Danach wie oben von mir beschrieben vorgehen:

- Tauchrohre und Standrohre sauber machen
- Ölschaumstoffringe entnehmen, ölen & wieder einsetzen
- Tauchrohr & Standrohr wieder halb zusammenschieben
- unten dann jeweils bis zu 25ml Öl rein
- ganz zusammenschieben und alles mit Drehmoment ( 8Nm ) wieder festziehen

Fertig.

Die Kartuschen brauchst Du weder ausbauen, noch zerlegen.


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Arbeit mache - soll ich dann an den Kartuschen das Öl gegen dieses 2.5W Öl austauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

Ja. Aber nur in der Dämpfungskartusche. In der anderen ist nur Fett. Das kann drin bleiben. Merk Dir die Ölmenge, die raus läuft, sonst fängt die Sucherei an, wieviel rein muss.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (15. März 2015)

Warum direkt das Öl austauschen, ohne zu testen, wie das bereits in der Dämpferkartusche befindliche sich bei Dir auswirkt? Die Viskosität des Öls beeinflusst die Dämpfung und diese sollte auf den Fahrer abgestimmt sein. Es gibt hier kein Patentrezept. Schau doch erstmal wie sie läuft, wenn auf Ölschmierung umgebaut und eingestellt!


----------



## GoldenerGott (15. März 2015)

Wenn er sie aufmacht, kann er auch gleich das Öl tauschen. Im Sommer mag das Originalöl noch einwandfrei funktionieren. Im Winter ist es wie Honig. Er spart sich einmal Schmieröl ablassen und neues einfüllen.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (16. März 2015)

Nur ändert die niedrigere Viskosität auch die Einstellbarkeit der Druck- und Zugstufe. Ich fahre übrigens auch w5 und kann nichts von honighaftem Verhalten feststellen. Ich sage es nur - muss jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## GoldenerGott (16. März 2015)

Klar kann er das Serienöl erst mal drin lassen. Der Winter ist rum.
Es wurde viele Seiten vorher lange darüber diskutiert, dass w5 nicht gleich w5 ist. Irgendwann muss es eh raus. Wenn er das Gefühl hat, die Gabel ist überdämpft, kann er sich selbst überlegen, was er macht.
Ich wünsch dragonjackson jedenfalls viel Spaß mit der Gabel. 149€  Krass


----------



## Diddo (17. März 2015)

@GoldenerGott Immerhin 149€ mehr als die neuen Buchsen in meiner Durolux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (17. März 2015)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Infos - ich hatte schon ein wenig den Glauben an den guten Ton im IBC verloren.
Die Gabel werde ich anpassen - mal schauen ob ich das Öl gleich mitmache. Dauert noch ein wenig, bis ich wieder Luft dafür habe .

Falls es jemand interessiert, dies ist das Projekt an dem es verbaut wird:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-torque-frx-2010-geht-in-die-sauna.747122/#post-12784300


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe meine Durolux:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/566832-suntour-sr-suntour-durolux-tad-rca-180

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (23. März 2015)

Kann auch sein, dass die Gabel innen einfach trocken ist. 140Euro ist für eine defekte Durolux jedenfalls ein sportlicher Preis und die Gabel ist recht simpel wieder startklar zu machen.


----------



## Diddo (23. März 2015)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> ... die Gabel ist recht simpel wieder startklar zu machen.



Im schlimmsten Fall mit einer Woche Wellness bei SR Suntour. Der Service ist großartig - nur um es noch einmal zu betonen.


----------



## CrossX (23. März 2015)

Kann man eigentlich was gegen dieses Klackern in der RC2 Kartusche tun? Oder hilft da nur einschicken?


----------



## Diddo (23. März 2015)

Ich habe den leichten Weg gewählt und sie eingeschickt, fiel mit 35 Euro auch nicht so stark ins Gewicht.


----------



## oachkatzl123 (1. April 2015)

Habe mir vor kurzem eine gebrauchte Durolux RC SF12 von 2014 gegönnt.
Nachdem die Dämpfung nicht über den ganzen Federweg konstant gearbeitet hat, habe ich die Kartusche laut Youtube Anleitung für die RC2 mit 78ml 2.5wt Öl befüllt was erstmal keine Verbesserung brachte. Anschließend habe ich sie nochmal ausgebaut und laut der Anleitung Ti-Max
befüllt und siehe da sie funktioniert.
Das einzige was mir etwas komisch dabei vorkommt, ist dass die Kartusche jetzt auf den letzten 2cm etwas progressiv wirkt. Ich hoffe dass nun nicht zu viel ÖL drinnen ist. Weiß eventuell jemand das genaue Ölvolumen für die RC Kartusche?

Desweiteren habe ich die Gabel gereinigt und links und rechts im Casting mit Öl befüllt und Rockshox Schwämme verbaut, sowie die Luftkammer mit etwas Float Fluid befüllt, da diese zuvor relativ trocken war.
Jetzt verliert die Gabel allerdings langsam über 3-4 Tage doch deutlich Luftdruck.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? Eventuell der O-Ring vom Kolben oder der vom Top-Cap defekt?!

Das kuriose an der ganzen Sache ist, dass laut Verkäufer die Gabel vor dem Kauf bei Suntour zum Service war, was ich mir nach dem oben genannten Zustand nicht ganz vorstellen kann.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, habe ehrlich gesagt die Gabel gleich weider zum Service schicken zu müssen.

Edit: Es handelt sich um Die variante mit festen 160mm also ohne TAD.


----------



## un..inc (8. April 2015)

Servus!
Ich bin auch stärkstens auf der Suche nach ner Durolux mit 1,5er Steuerrohr.
Wo krieg' ich die denn zu DEM Preis?

Hat sonst irgendjemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle?

Vielen Dank!



dragonjackson schrieb:


> O-Ringe für den Staubschutz? Werde nachher mal youtuben, bin noch unterwegs.
> Die Gabel hat neu 149,- gekostet!  daher musste ich zugreifen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dragonjackson (8. April 2015)

Ich muss verbessern: habe nochmal geschaut - hatte 179,- gekostet - weiss nicht, wie ich auf 149,- kam. Ich finde immer noch ein super Preis!

Übrigens bin ich gestern Abend ein wenig weiter gekommen (Kind und Job lassen nicht viel Schrauberzeit zu). Der Schaft ist gekürzt, das Steuerlager neu gereinigt & gefettet. Gabel hängt jetzt erstmal drin - konnte auch den ersten Druck-Zugstufen Test machen... also auf der "schnellsten" Zugstufe könnte es reichen. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass sie nach ein paar mal eintauchen schneller wird. Muss man die einfahren? Wirds da noch besser? (ich weiß, sollte ich gleich auseinandernehmen, auf Ölschmierung... etc. - aber ihr seht - meine Zeit ist Wertvoll  )


----------



## un..inc (8. April 2015)

Magst du uns (oder mir) auch noch verraten, wo es den Preis gab? 
Danke schonmal. 



dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich muss verbessern: habe nochmal geschaut - hatte 179,- gekostet - weiss nicht, wie ich auf 149,- kam. Ich finde immer noch ein super Preis!
> 
> Übrigens bin ich gestern Abend ein wenig weiter gekommen (Kind und Job lassen nicht viel Schrauberzeit zu). Der Schaft ist gekürzt, das Steuerlager neu gereinigt & gefettet. Gabel hängt jetzt erstmal drin - konnte auch den ersten Druck-Zugstufen Test machen... also auf der "schnellsten" Zugstufe könnte es reichen. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass sie nach ein paar mal eintauchen schneller wird. Muss man die einfahren? Wirds da noch besser? (ich weiß, sollte ich gleich auseinandernehmen, auf Ölschmierung... etc. - aber ihr seht - meine Zeit ist Wertvoll  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (8. April 2015)

Bei CNC. Waren Restposten...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seader (10. April 2015)

woher er sie hat, hatte dragonjackson vorher auch schon geschrieben gehabt  ist aber eh hinfällig, da die alle weg zu sein scheinen 
meine sf14 rc2 tapered non-ta dürfte ende nächster woche endlich hier eintreffen . bin schon derbe gespannt! erste planungen bzgl. 'pimping' gibt's natürlich auch schon: o-ring action in verbindung mit 20ml bettbahnöl pro holm, luftkammerspacer wird erstmal ganz herausgenommen halbiert und die gabel mit 170mm getestet, mit 5ml 2-3ml öl in der luftkammer für die schmierung. wobei ich die o-ringe rein interessehalber glaube ich erstmal weglasse. das ganze im felt compulsion lt50 eigenaufbau, in dem momentan noch eine magura wotan werkelt. 
hab ich schon geschrieben, dass ich gespannt bin? :ugly: v.a. eben auf den hauptknackpunkt dämpfung: vllt. muss da ja auch noch 'rangegangen werden... we'll see


----------



## Seader (12. April 2015)

nur als info, vllt brauchts ja wer mal:
Ölvolumen:
FUN074-05 78cc 11cSt (2.5wt) 588mm length cartridge
FUN074-00 72cc 10wt. 588mm length cartridge
Aus dem mtbr Forum vom User SRvancouver13.


----------



## dragonjackson (14. April 2015)

Also, langsam komme ich weiter. Eine Frage habe ich - die Durolux hat als Standard PM Aufnahme 160mm? 
(muss gerade den Adapter auf 203 besorgen)


----------



## Seader (14. April 2015)

jep!


----------



## Seader (15. April 2015)

hat sich erledigt mit den o-ringen, nahm die 33/3.
interessant war: die 2014er hat keinen pin mehr zum traveln, sondern spacer  kam mir natürlich sehr entgegen, da ich sie in 170mm fahre. standards erledigt (ölschmierung, auch in luftkammer), o-ringe 'rein, ca. 2cm vom luftkammerspacer entfernt, 90psi druck (wiege ohne rucksack rund 90kg, mit rucksack werden's dann nat. nochmal 4-6kg mehr) 'rein und losgefahren: leider nur 1,5km zum bahnhof, aber hier hat sie auf einem wald-trampelpfad auch schon begeistert  gewicht mit achse liegt bei 2250g (rc2 non-ta), die 2125g ohne achse auf der website stimmen also. beim abbremsen von geschätzten 25km/h versank sie zu ca. 2/5 im federweg; lowspeed 2klicks von offen, hispeed komplett offen. richtiges setup kann halt erst bei ernsthaften touren erledigt werden; bis dahin spiel ich mit druck und luftkammervolumen. den spacer kann man übrigens wieder zusammenfügen, indem man in's loch'nen strohhalm packt und ihn dann wieder zusammensteckt 

ride on!


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Mach die Gabel von unten auf - ist einfacher.
> Ja, SF10 heißt Bj. 2010. Könnte dennoch eine SF9 sein - da hat sich nichts geändert.
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gerade dabei - oder ich versuche es.
Wenn ich unten die beiden Schrauben abmache (einmal mit Inbus unter dem Zugstufenknopf und einmal mit 10er Schlüssel unter dem Ventil), die Luft rauslasse, sollte ich doch die Tauchrohre doch abziehen können?! 
Will aber nicht... bevor ich jetzt Gewalt wirken lasse... Tipps? Hab ich was vergessen???


----------



## RodseFoll (22. April 2015)

Und wo du nicht willig bist, so brauch ich ....
Ernsthaft: Bei mir geht das Casting auch schonmal etwas zickiger runter. Einfach mit ´nem Schonhammer (/Gummihammer) von unten gegen das Gewinde der Kartusche bzw gegen den halb eingeschraubten Inbus klopfen, dadurch löst man das Casting. Natürlich nicht volle Kanone draufballern, hier ist weniger Gewalt = mehr Effizienz.


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Alles klar - jetzt wo ich den Hammer rausgeholt hatte, ging die auch super ohne diesen ab. 
Hab sie jetzt sauber gemacht, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich an der rechten seite, der "Blindknopf" doch abmachen lässt und drunter ein Ventil ist, in denen 50 psi (für die Zugstufe?) drin sind. Hätte ich den einfach erhöhen sollen? Oder lässt man den auf 50 psi?
Hole morgen das Motoröl... mal sehen noch welches, und schraube es morgen dann zusammen - bin sehr gespannt auf die Druckstufe!
Danke, soweit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (22. April 2015)

Blindknopf? Ventil? 50psi? 
Ich hab grad nochmal nachgesehen, bei meiner Gabel (RC2 160mm ohne TAD) ist definitiv kein Ventil zu sehen. Rechts oben ist der Druckstufenversteller, rechts unten der Zugstufenknopp, links oben das Luftventil, links unten die Alumutter. Sonst nix.

Oder versteh ich dich grad falsch?


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Also, wenn ich auf dem Bild sitze, links ist TAD, rechts oben ein blauer glatter Blinknopf. Unten rechts ist der zugstufen Drehknopf. Links unten das Ventil für die Druckstufe. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RodseFoll (22. April 2015)

Hmkay, wo und wie passt du die Gabel denn an dein Gewicht an? 
Von wann ist denn deine Gabel eigentlich? (steht meistens in der Gabelbrücke als Prägung)


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Na ich hatte die noch nicht im Einsatz. Ist eine SF10, oder so. Hab sie neu gekauft, siehe letzte Seite. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RodseFoll (22. April 2015)

Ah okay, das hatte ich grad nicht aufm Schirm.
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, daß das das Ventil für deine Luftkammer ist, mit dem du deinen SAG einstellst.
Bei SF10ern will ich das aber nicht beschwören, da wäre dann noch eine zweite Meinung hilfreich.....


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Hmmmm, dachte das wäre der links unten?! Ich Google nachher nochmal das Manual von der Gabel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (22. April 2015)

Ah oh.... jaja klar, ich hab eben nicht richtig gelesen. Druckstufenventil scheint dann wirklich links unten zu sein.... 
Ansonsten mal den @SR SUNTOUR Support anhauen...


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Ich habe es gefunden. Dieses Ventil soll irgendwas gegen das aufschäumen des Öls machen... So richtig klar ist es mir nicht aber es bringt auch nichts mehr als da 60 PSI rein zu füllen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sheeeeeep (22. April 2015)

Hatte es zwar schon einmal erklärt, aber hier für euch nochmal:



Sheeeeeep schrieb:


> Zum Einstellen:
> Die Gabel am - meine ich - CCV-Ventil oben mit 2,5bar befüllen. Dann unten die Hauptkammer auf der anderen Seite mit gewünschtem Druck befüllen, bis der Sag stimmt und dann die Endprogression am CCV-Ventil nachstellen. Mehr Druck, mehr Endprogression und umgedreht. Wenn der Sag danach zu niedrig ist, weniger Luft in die Hauptkammer und mehr in die CCV-Kammer. Ist ziemlich wirr die Gabel einzustellen, aber geht.





Unterm Strich soll das CCV-Ventil dafür sorgen, dass man die Federkennlinie verstellen kann. Jedoch wirkt sich ein zu hoher Druck auch auf den Sag aus und hat irgendwann keine Wirkung mehr auf die Druckstufe. Daher sollte man schon in etwa bei 2,5bar starten und leicht nach oben oder nach unten korrigieren. Hatte die Kartusche auch mal und bin ehrlich gesagt froh eine RC2-Kartusche nachgerüstet zu haben. ^^


----------



## dragonjackson (22. April 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass ich einen ccv Ventil habe . (Das ist wirklich sehr sehr versteckt...)
Aber Dankeschön! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seader (8. Mai 2015)

fährt hier überhaupt jmd eine non-ta? ihr habt alle die absenkbaren?


----------



## RodseFoll (8. Mai 2015)

Nope, ich fahre mit 160mm festem Federweg. Ich habe hier in der Gegend (Ruhrpott) keine so langen und steilen Anstiege, daß ich eine Absenkung bräuchte. Die paar HöMe, die es hier mal zu erklimmen gibt, schaffe ich auch mit ~160mm an der Front. 
Und falls nicht, liegt es sicherlich nicht an der fehlenden Absenkung...


----------



## Seader (8. Mai 2015)

wundere mich nämlich darüber, dass meine sf14 rc2 non-ta, fix auf 180mm eingestellt durch entnehmen der beiden 10mm spacer, eine so starke negativfeder hat, dass erst ab 100psi die vollen 180mm zur verfügung stehn... bei 85psi zieht's die ca. 1cm zusammen. normaldruck im casting durch zusammenschrauben im komplett ausgefahrenen zustand, undichtigkeiten ausgeschlossen etc. pp. will sie ja eh auf 170mm fahren, von daher passt das eigtl. schon so: aber sinn der sache kann das doch ned sein -.- ölschmierung mit 20ml bettbahnöl ist schon durchgeführt worden, an too much friction liegt's also auch ned. merkwürdige sache das!


----------



## Sheeeeeep (8. Mai 2015)

Wie viel an Bar fährst Du denn, um den kompletten Federweg auszunutzen? Bin da nicht im Bilde, was man in etwa bei der 180er Version braucht.


----------



## Seader (8. Mai 2015)

meinst du, bis die gabel bei 180mm ausgefahren bleibt oder beim touren fahren? wohl eher zweiteres denk ich: die 85psi sind auf jeden fall eher 'flachland-touren-comfort-bepumpung'. bis auf einen bis zwei cm wird die gabel so ausgereizt. 2,7cm vom luftkammerspacer stecken noch drin, 2clicks lsc und 1click hsc von ganz offen sind eingestellt. wobei es hier nicht wirklich flach ist, eher hügelig: ruppige stellen halten sich hier aber seeehr in grenzen. bei den bald wieder kommenden touren im chiemgau (hochfelln, hochgern, die ecke) wird dann mit 100psi und ein-zwei clicks mehr pro druckstufe angefangen. wo ich dann letztendlich druckmäßig landen werde, wird sich noch rausstelln müssen 

statt der o-ringe teste ich jetzt einfach mal was anderes: die federringe innen und außen wurden getauscht gegen welche einer 32mm gabel (sektor). sitzen natürlich gut straff und sollten so bei wärmeren temperaturen und teilweise gutem geshreddere effektiver sein als die o-ringe, bild ich mir ein. weiß nur noch nicht, ob das wirklich so eine gute idee war: gut geschmiert mit pm600 sind sie, aber ob das auf dauer so hält und die reibung dann nicht zu groß wird muss sich noch 'rausstellen. 

wieviel psi fahrt ihr in welchem setting (mit der ta version)?
ach ja, gewicht ist insg. ca. 100kg (bike & fahrer).


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier scheinen sich mir leidenschaftliche Gabeltuner rumzutrieben, die mir vielleicht helfen können: wie öffne ich die Dämpfungseinheit der Suntour-Durolux RC2-Kartusche am besten? Es gibt ja unten (Richtung Zugstufe) eine 17er Mutter, in der Mitte eine (geschätzt) 22er Mutter und oben (da wo die Verstellrädchen draufsitzen) eine 27er Mutter. Ich habe an der 17er Mutter angesetzt und an der 27er Mutter gekontert, habe das Teil so aber nicht aufbekommen. Muss ich nur mit mehr Kraft ran?

Will dünnflüssigeres Öl einfüllen. Ich dachte da an 2,5W Rock Shox Öl. Hab ich hier noch rumfliegen. Momentan ist mir die Gabel überdämpft.
Über den Garantieverlust bei Öffnen der Kartusche bin ich mir bewusst.
Danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (9. Mai 2015)

noch nicht geöffnet, habs auch nicht vor  ich persönlich würde es mit der mittig sitzenden und oben probieren.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (10. Mai 2015)

Hm ok, danke. Ich glaube angesichts der unklaren Sachlage versuche ich erstmal mit dem Werks-Setup zu leben


----------



## derAndre (13. Mai 2015)

Öhm, nö! Die mittlere geht sehr schwer auf. Die Obere bringt Dich an Dein Ziel. Das Einfüllen des Öl ist hier auch leichter. Einfach gut schützt (Fahrradschlauch um die Kartusche wickeln) in den Bikeständer einspannen, zusätzlich mit der Hand festhalten und dann oben mit einer 27 Nuss öffnen. Es brauchte beim Ersten mal mehr Gewalt als ich zunächst vor hatte anzuwenden. Vermutlich ist eine Schraubensicherung im Spiel. Zu sehen ist allerdings nichts wenn sie einmal offen ist. Wichtig ist das Du ne Nuss nimmst. Ich hatte Angst was kapput zu machen aber wenn die Kartusche gut geschützt ist sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Zu fest einspannen darfst Du sie natürlich nicht. Einfach mal rantasten.


----------



## Kampfkoloss!! (13. Mai 2015)

Aha! Fettes Merci @derAndre! Ich probiers im Herbst mal aus, denke ich. Werde die Saison jetzt erstmal mit der unverbastelten Kartusche fahren...


----------



## un..inc (16. Mai 2015)

Servus!

Habs schon im 2012er Thread gefragt,aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten...
Daher nun hier nochmal...

Ich habe mittlerweile auch eine RC2 TA 180 bei mir. 
Ich würde gerne die TA auf max. 170mm (oder evtl. 160mm) traveln.
Über die Spacer-Geschichte habe ich mich belesen, habe jedoch ein paar Fragen.
Welche Spacer passen denn in die TAD-Kartusche? Fox? RockShox? Welcher Durchmesser innen/außen?
Wie bekomme ich die TAD Kartusche überhaupt auf? Hab nur den Sprengring weg bekommen und da hänge ich jetz.
Wenn ich nen 10mm (20mm) Spacer einsetze, geht die Gabel automatisch von 170-130 (160-120) runter oder bleibt das Minimum bei 140mm?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich das ändern?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## speichenmoped (16. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

Nein der untere Anschlag bleibt, es reduziert sich nur der max Federweg. Um den zu reduzieren, müsstest du die untere Feder kürzen. 

Gruss


----------



## un..inc (18. Mai 2015)

Danke!
Hat die Feder schonmal jemand gekürzt?
Hat das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf Kennlinie oder ähnliches?
Ich hänge immernoch daran die TAD-Kartusche zu öffnen...
Hab momentan noch das Problem, dass sich die Low-und Highspeed- Knöpfe nicht unabhängig voneinander drehen lassen.
Weiß aber nicht woran das liegt...


----------



## RodseFoll (18. Mai 2015)

Ist das nicht in gewissem Maße normal?
Bei meiner RC2 (non-TAD) dreht sich der LSC Knopf auch mit, wenn ich die HSC einstelle, allerdings nicht andersrum.
Ich stelle die HSC zuerst ein, und wenn die passt, drehe ich die LSC soweit wie nötig zu. Und wenn´s einmal passt, dann passt´s. Oft verstellt man sowas ja in der Regel nicht.

Oder lassen sich bei dir die beiden Adjuster überhaupt nicht unabhängig voneinander bewegen?? Das wäre dann widerum ein Fall für den Support.


----------



## kraZey (19. Mai 2015)

Ich habe die Stalfeder von einer 180er Gabel um 20 mm gekürzt und somit nun eine Absenkung von ca. 60 mm erreicht. Ob das irgendwelche Auswirkungen auf die Kennlinie hat? Das auf jeden Fall ..nur habe ich davon eigentlich nichts gemerkt.

Bei der RC2-Kartusche gilt allgemein folgendes wenn man an den Knöpfen dreht (alles andere deutet auf einen defekt hin):


RodseFoll schrieb:


> Bei meiner RC2 [...] dreht sich der LSC Knopf auch mit, wenn ich die HSC einstelle, allerdings nicht andersrum.


Es sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass sich beim Mitdrehen des LSC-Knopfes die LSC nicht verstellt. Der Knopf dreht sich einfach nur mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (19. Mai 2015)

kraZey schrieb:


> Bei der RC2-Kartusche gilt allgemein folgendes wenn man an den Knöpfen dreht (alles andere deutet auf einen defekt hin):
> 
> Es sollte noch erwähnt werden, dass sich beim Mitdrehen des LSC-Knopfes die LSC nicht verstellt. Der Knopf dreht sich einfach nur mit.



Richtig, das meinte ich auch.


----------



## un..inc (19. Mai 2015)

OK, Danke!
Ich hab das nochmal gecheckt:
Der kleine LowSpeed-Knopf dreht sich mit dem großen HighSpeed Knopf mit. Soweit passt das.
Mit montiertem Knopf lässt sich die LowSpeed-Einstellung jedoch faktisch nicht betätigen.
Wenn ich die Knöpfe abheble und versuche NUR den kleinen LowSpeed-Stift zu drehen, dreht sich der HighSpeed-Sechskant auch mit. :/
Die weiße Kunststoff-Führung im Knopf selbst für den LowSpeed-Stift scheint auch schon bissl ausgeschlagen zu sein.
Ich werde mir wohl mal Gabelöl bestellen und die Kartusche mal öffnen.
Vielleicht ist intern irgendwas dahin. 
Ich versuche bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder zu machen...


----------



## Seader (19. Mai 2015)

schick sie lieber ein. geht eh ruckzuck, da getauscht wird.


----------



## un..inc (19. Mai 2015)

KÖNNTE ich machen...
Ist aber "leider" gebraucht...


----------



## Diddo (19. Mai 2015)

un..inc schrieb:


> KÖNNTE ich machen...
> Ist aber "leider" gebraucht...



Dann frag vorher was es kostet?  Die Preise für nen Service an der RC2 sind sehr kundenfreundlich.


----------



## Seader (19. Mai 2015)

wie alt ist sie denn? evtl. ists ja noch innerhalb der frist und du hast glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (19. Mai 2015)

muss ich mal mittels der Seriennummer checken...
lt. Verkäufer eine 13er...
Ich hab sie auch noch nicht gefahren.
Hab sie letzte Woche erst bekommen...

EDIT:
Aber eigentlich will ich ja eh bissl basteln. 
Kann mir noch jemand verraten, wie ich die TAD-Kartusche geöffnet kriege?
Hab bisher nur den schwarzen Sprengring runter bekommen.
Außerdem bräuchte ich nen Spacer-Vorschlag, um die TAD von 180 auf 170-160 zu traveln. 

Danke euch!


----------



## Diddo (19. Mai 2015)

Moin,

ich hab auch mal wieder ein Frage:

Hat sich von Durolux SF-10 zu SF-12/14/15 das Volumen der Luftkammer geändert? Ich fahre eine SF-10 mit ner RC2-Kartusche und würde gern etwas mehr End-Progression haben. Fahre schon relativ viel Druck bzw. wenig Sag und möchte nicht zwingend mehr Druckstufendämpfung.
Laut den Explosionszeichnungen sieht es für mich so aus, als wenn das Volumen der Luftkammer verkleinert wurde durch Teil 9a bei der SF-14.

Hier sind die Explosionszeichnungen:
SF-10, Teil 11: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/Consumer/Bike/Exploded views/2010/SF10DUROLUX RCA 20QLC.pdf
SF-14, Teil 9: http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Downloads/Consumer/Bike/Exploded views/2015/SF15-DUROLUX/SF15-DUROLUX-DS-RC2-20QLC-26-CTS-180,160-(1).PDF

Kann @SR SUNTOUR vielleicht helfen?


----------



## RodseFoll (19. Mai 2015)

Du solltest vielleicht auch noch fragen (oh warte, das mache ich ja gerade), ob sich die Endprogression durch nachträgliche Verkleinerung der LuKa erhöhen würde..... 
Sprich: Spacer unter die TopCap kleben = mehr Progression?


----------



## Diddo (19. Mai 2015)

Wo wir schon bei vergessenen Dingen sind: Wie viel cm darf man zubauen in der Luftkammer? Also bevor der Kolben den Spacer in die Air Cap und dann wiederum mir ins Gesicht schlägt...


----------



## Seader (19. Mai 2015)

der spacer ist glaube ich vier oder sogar fünf  (?) cm lang. 2,7 cm davon stecken bei mir noch drin. scheint bisher das passendste setup zu sein, mit 85-90psi und entweder 2clicks hsc / 4 clicks lsc von offen gezählt (stolperbiken und radikaleres gelände im allgeneinen) oder selber luftdruck und ganz offen für gemütliche touren.


----------



## Diddo (19. Mai 2015)

Das Teil, das wie ein Spacer aussieht, ist also tatsächlich ein Spacer? Das klingt super, da muss ich morgen mal den Händler meines Vertrauens bemühen


----------



## RodseFoll (19. Mai 2015)

@Seader: Und du fährst eine Durolux jünger als SF13? Dann hattest du also den Spacer schon werksseitig verbaut?

Ich bin dummerweise noch bis 21 Uhr arbeiten und kann nicht nachschauen ob bei meiner SF14 sowas verbaut ist. Sie fühlt sich jedenfalls seeeeeehr linear an. Laut Aussage von gocycle, wo ich die Gabel her habe, ist dort aktuelles Innenleben verbaut, also sollte ich auch einen solchen Spacer haben. Dann sollte sie allerdings progressiver sein..........
Alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Seader (19. Mai 2015)

sf14 mit sf15 air innenleben (spacer statt sprengstiftversetzung zum traveln). da war der spacer bereits verbaut, ja  gelb ist er, schaumstoffartiges elastomer.


----------



## RodseFoll (19. Mai 2015)

So. 
Die gute Nachricht ist, daß ich ebenso aktuelles Innenleben habe, ich habe also auch einen Spacer verbaut. Länge bis zur inneren Kante der Topcap exakt 42mm.
Die schlechte Nachricht ist aber, daß ich mich frage warum die Gabel dann nicht progressiver ist. Wenn ich die LSC voll öffne (also "schnell"), taucht die Gabel bei stärkerem Bremsen bis ca. 8mm vor Ende ein. Ich kann damit leben, ich wusste ja wodrauf ich mich einlasse, aber merkwürdig ist das trotzdem.

@Seader: Hast du beim Kürzen des Spacers eine deutliche Änderung der Kennlinie feststellen können?


----------



## Seader (19. Mai 2015)

komplett ohne spacer wurde bei meinem testmanöver mit jeweils selbem sag setting, was nicht gleichbedeutend mit dem selben druck ist (auf 180mm travel), bis auf ca. eineinhalb cm der federweg genutzt: mit dem jetzigen spacer bleiben beim selben test ca. zweieinhalb übrig. man merkt's auch schön im mittleren federweg: je mehr spacer, desto länger / öfter hält die gabel sich dort und nicht weiter oben auf 
wieviel psi fährst du denn bei welchem gewicht mit welchem travel? mag sein, dass du das (oder teile davon) schon beschrieben hast: verzeih mein gedächtnis  (oder meine faulheit, nachzusehen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RodseFoll (19. Mai 2015)

Hm, den Eindruck habe ich gar nicht. Meine alte Durolux von 2012 hatte keinen Spacer, und verhielt sich fast genauso wie die aktuelle. 
Was soll´s, ich kann damit umgehen. Ein bißchen mehr Progression wäre halt nett gewesen, aber ansonsten bin ich ja vollauf zufrieden...


----------



## RodseFoll (20. Mai 2015)

Sorry, deine Editierung hab ich nicht mehr mitbekommen, da war der Rechner schon aus.
Ich fahre bei 90 fahrfertigen Kilogramm einen Druck von 4,5bar (dürften irgendwas um die 55-60PSI sein!?), habe damit einen SAG von exakt 22%. HSC ist drei Klicks geschlossen (von offen/schnell ausgehend), LSC ist fünf Klicks geschlossen. Federweg 160mm.

So funktioniert es gut, ich bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten und Federwegsausnutzung absolut zufrieden, die Gabel steht im normalen Betrieb schön hoch im Federweg (wie übrigens auch der fabulöse Durolux RC Dämpfer, btw), aber wenn das starke Eintauchen beim Bremsen nicht wär, wär´s noch schöner....


----------



## Seader (27. Mai 2015)

sollten ca. 65psi sein; psi sind einfach genauer und beim dämpfer-/gabelsetup mMn zielführender, da man da feiner mit arbeiten kann. teilweise machen ja 5psi schon DEN unterschied aus, während 10psi schon wieder zuviel sein können. 5psi = ca. ⅓bar. 
wundert mich ein wenig, dass du, selbes gewicht, so wenig benötigst  aber ob das vllt am travel liegt? hier ist die luftkammer ja immerhin um 2cm länger. vielleicht kannst mit erhöhung auf ca. 75psi, dafür aber weniger druckstufe, vllt so zwei clicks hsc und zwei bis drei lsc, einigermaßen den sag halten und dem brems-wegsacken entgegenwirken? wobei gerade das wegtauchen ein ein wenig luftfedertypisches merkmal ist.
hier bin ich jetzt erstmal bei 90psi angelangt und bleib da wohl auch, damit gibts mit nochmals verkürztem spacer ebenfalls ca. 22% sag. je nach tour dann einfach hsc/lsc hinzu und feddich  zumindest ist das der momentane plan: gefummelt und optimiert wird doch immer gern


----------



## RodseFoll (28. Mai 2015)

Keine schlechte Idee, wobei ich fast befürchte daß das dann beinahe aufs selbe rauskommt. Ob ich jetzt weniger Druck und mehr Druckstufe fahre oder mehr Druck und weniger Druckstufe.... Und mit den 22% SAG ist meine Gabel schon recht straff muss ich sagen, zudem ist sie noch nicht richtig eingefahren, und ich denke daß sie mit noch mehr Druck zu bockig wird. 
Und klar, Luftfederelemente tauchen immer etwas weiter ein, das steht fest. Aber so immens wie bei der Durolux hatte ich das bei noch keiner anderen Luftgabel. Andererseits wußte ich ja, wodrauf ich mich einlasse, und das Eintauchen soll in meinen Augen kein Mangel sein. Ich kann ja damit umgehen. Wäre halt nur schön, wenn man da noch etwas entgegenwirken könnte... 

Ich werd wohl erst am WE dazu kommen, mich intensiver damit zu beschäftigen. Werde berichten was es gegeben hat.


----------



## RodseFoll (28. Mai 2015)

So, ich hatte doch noch Zeit und komme gerade von der Proberunde. Mit dem vorgeschlagenen 75psi komme ich auf 18% SAG, und wenn ich dann noch an der Druckstufe rumspiele, wird die Durolux sehr (!) unsensibel. Und gewonnen hab ich dadurch nüscht, sie taucht beim Bremsen vielleicht 5mm weniger ein. Egal, war ein Versuch wert.
Ich hab jetzt meine vorige Einstellung (ca. 60-63psi) gewählt und freu mich über ´ne steife und brutal sensible Gabel


----------



## Seader (28. Mai 2015)

experimente müssen sein, um das optimum 'rauszuholen


----------



## RodseFoll (29. Mai 2015)

Genau so sieht´s nämlich aus


----------



## Diddo (31. Mai 2015)

... und ich warte mal weiter auf meine SF-14 Air Cap Assy damit ich auch mitreden kann ;-)


----------



## Diddo (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich eben kaputtgelacht... Meine Gabel war wegen einer klappernden RC2 zum Service. Da wurden dann auf Kulanz noch neue Buchsen verbaut und eben habe ich die neue Air Cap Assy montieren wollen als mich ein 2,7cm langer gelber Spacer anlachte den ich noch nicht kannte. Jetzt kann ich ihn wenigstens an der Air Cap festklemmen und habe noch ein 4,5cm langen Spacer als Ersatz :-D

@SR SUNTOUR, toller Service! Zumindest vermute ich weiterhin, dass der Spacer beim Service seinen Weg in die Gabel fand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (6. Juni 2015)

du bist, vor dem einsenden, ohne spacer gefahren? hab das jetzt nicht so verfolgt / im kopf  find ich aber nice von den jungs  diese 2.7cm scheinen so das optimum / meistverbreitete zu sein. wenn ich mich recht erinner, glaub ich gelesen zu haben dass auch das sr suntour team eben diese spacerlänge fährt. 
bei mir sind's (bin ja immer wieder am rumtesten und ausprobieren) jetzt 2cm spacer und 80psi: den satz "dabei bleib ich erstmal" streich ich glaub ich mal besser aus meinem kopf


----------



## Diddo (6. Juni 2015)

Als ich die Gabel vorher mal offen hatte war keiner drin, deswegen wollte ich ja wissen ob man die Air Caps tauschen kann  Jetzt habe ich auf jeden Fall die SF-14 Air Cap drauf und muss den Spacer nicht mehr herausfischen. Das erklärt dann wohl auch, wieso sich die Gabel bei gleichem Luftdruck wie vor dem Service anders verhalten hat


----------



## Nose (27. Juni 2015)

Moin!

Ich hab mir kürzlich eine Durolux von 2012 geholt. Super Teil, geht echt gut. Einzig sackt sie mir beim Bremsen etwas stark zusammen.
Was kann ich denn da Sinnvolles machen? Oder ist das nicht so tragisch und ich werd auf dem Trail keine Einbußen haben? Testen kann ich leider zur Zeit nicht richtig da mein Knie probleme macht, aber rumschrauben an der Gabel geht! 


Edit: Einfach mal schauen wie es mit den über mir genannten Spacern ausschaut, so zum Anfangen?


----------



## RodseFoll (27. Juni 2015)

Einfach mal etwas hochscrollen, da steht´s... 

Das Wegsacken ist in gewissem Maße normal.
Sofern noch nicht passiert, mach mal den Ölservice, dann kannste die Gabel mit mehr Druck fahren ohne daß sie Performanceeinbußen hat.
Aufm Trail ist das Wegsacken mMn nicht besonders dramatisch.


----------



## Nose (27. Juni 2015)

alles klar, danke! ölservice muss ich dafür dann aber wohl nur auf der luftfeder-seite machen, nicht auf der dämpfungsseite, ja? irgendwo hab ich 10ml 80W öl aufgeschnappt, wäre das was? oder bin ich da jetzt komplett aufm falschen dampfer?


----------



## RodseFoll (27. Juni 2015)

Ölservice = Casting demontieren, Filz-/Schaumstoffringe in Öl tränken, jeweils 20-30ml Öl beidseitig ins Casting geben, Casting wieder druff. Steht ebenso alles in diesem Thread 

Was du da genau für´n Öl nimmst, spielt keine so große Rolle, hauptsache es ist Schmieröl, kein Dämpfungsöl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seader (27. Juni 2015)

ca. 20ml pro seite, unten in's casting / in die tauchrohre eingefüllt  die luftkammer mit öl zu schmieren ist sinnfrei, denn das wandert innerhalb kürzester zeit über den luftkolben in's casting und die luftkammer läuft dann mehr oder weniger trocken  fett, zB rock shox' pm600 military grease, ist hier das beste.


----------



## Nose (27. Juni 2015)

cool, werd ich machen, danke!


----------



## Seader (1. Juli 2015)

RodseFoll schrieb:


> Nice Jungs! Aber das mit dem Heli hab ich mal überlesen... Man muss sich seinen Trail doch wohl verdienen, oder?
> 
> Übrigens, @Seader, ich hab letztens meinen Spacer gekürzt, erstmal um einen cm. Und siehe da, schon passts besser, ich komme jetzt schon auf 155mm FW. Aber das nur mal am Rande, is ja ne Galerie hier



hab bei der tour heut gemerkt, dass ich den spacer auch noch kürzen muss  war die erste ernsthafte, für den eigentlichen einsatzbereich geeignete, tour mit der gabel: ist immer interessant, wie anders sich das material in verschiedenen bereichen schlagen kann. werde wohl max. 1,0-1,3cm drinlassen beim jetzigen versuch. mal sehen, wie die WIRKLICH finale länge des spacers sein wird


----------



## Seader (4. Juli 2015)

nutze halt auch bis auf 1-1,5cm den weg ned aus; das war bei der magura auch schon so, jetzt will ich endlich mal alles nutzen :ugly: und das war stellenweise bei der letzten tour schon gutes shreddern... hätt gedacht, sie gibt alles her, war aber ned


----------



## Seader (27. Juli 2015)

pfff... nix mit kürzen oder spacer ganz raus... eher größeren rein, luftdruck runter und mal mit der compression auseinandersetzen xD
joa, die andere, größere, hälfte des spacers ist wieder drin, druck auf 75psi, lsc 2clicks und hsc 5clicks von offen. rebound weiß ich gar nicht, auf jeden fall so, dass es nur minimal nachwippt beim 'auf den lenker fallen lassen' während der fahrt.

was ich noch gemacht habe: die topout feder rausgenommen! und ersetzt mit 12 mini-elastomeren á 4mm übereinander über der negativfeder. nun ist schluss mit in-den-federweg-gezogen-werden, die gabel hat endlich konstant ihre 172mm ohne beim ausfedern hart anzuschlagen 

fazit: die gabel (und auch der dämpfer) machen so viel laune, dass ich mich endlich wieder jeden zweiten abend trotz 11h außer haus und fertig von arbeit zu meiner feierabendrunde motivieren kann  

@RodseFoll, wie schaut's bei dir aus? hast auch noch experimentiert und getestet?
@Nose, hat der service hinghaun?

ride on!


----------



## Nose (28. Juli 2015)

@Seader, soweit bin ich garnichtmehr gekommen, die Gabel fährt ab übermorgen in einem anderen Bike, das muss erstmal aufgebaut werden...ist halt auch alles ne Zeit-Frage....aber ich werde berichten sobald ich dazu gekommen bin!


----------



## RodseFoll (28. Juli 2015)

Ich bin in den letzten Tagen/Wochen auch zu nix mehr gekommen, lag mit ´ner Grippe flach und wenn gutes Wetter war, war ich nur arbeiten. Murphys Law halt. Ich komme wohl auch erst übernächstes WE auf´s Bike, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Diddo (7. August 2015)

Ich habe die Spacerlänge von 2,7 auf die Originallänge erhöht. Ist so vielleicht ein wenig zu progressiv aber dafür ein toller Durchschlagschutz  Es scheinen weiterhin rund 160mm genutzt zu werden, allerdings habe ich keinen Durchschlag mehr in den Händen gemerkt.


----------



## arghlol (16. September 2015)

Ich habe gerade meine Duroluxe (Gabel und Dämpfer) vom Service zurück.
Soweit ich das ohne Probefahrt beurteilen kann alles Spitze (der Dämpfer ist komplett neu ).

Mit dabei war auch ein Hinweis, dass man bitte keine Ölschmierung, sondern Gabelfett verwenden soll. Habe ich da etwas verpasst? Kam der Hinweis auf Ölschmierung hier nicht ursprünglich von einem Servicemitarbeiter (@SR SUNTOUR)?

Hat den Hinweis auch schon jemand bekommen? Vielleicht auch eine Begründung? Oder ist das einfach weil isso!


----------



## dragonjackson (16. September 2015)

Komme heute gerade von der Blindsee-Tour und bin froh wie Bolle über die Ölschmierung. Gabelfett war einfach viel zu zäh. Da konnte ich zuschauen, wie sie gemächlich hoch kommt. 
Was hast du für den Service bezahlt, wenn ich fragen darf/welches Modelljahr?


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (16. September 2015)

Die Gabel ist eine SF13, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Das ging auf Garantie. Die Gabel hatte Federwegsverlust durch Wanderung der Luft aus der Positivkammer ins Casting (so zumindest meine Diagnose).
Das war zuletzt wirklich krass. Bei der letzten Ausfahrt mit der Gabel bin ich losgefahren mit 150 mm (eingestellt war sie auf 160 mm) und kam zurück mit 130 mm. Da flog sie erstmal wieder raus und ab zu Suntour.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (26. September 2015)

Verkaufe meine Kartusche

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/658803-durolux-sr-suntour-dampfereinheit-160mm


----------



## dragonjackson (30. September 2015)

Hey SR Jungs, nur mal ein schnelles Kompliment!
13(!!!)min für eine Antwort über die Webseite-Anfrage - WOW!


----------



## BommelMaster (10. Dezember 2015)

suche ein altes durolux casting. gerne auch defekt

ich suche und brauche nur die buchsen, die sollten intakt sein

wer was hat, bitte her damit!


----------



## Cheet (24. Januar 2016)

Durolux 200mm FW

Hi,
ich hab mir vor 2 jahren ne gebrauchte Durol. RCA180 (´10) gekauft.  Anfangs etwas gewönhungsbedürftig, da meine erste Luftgabel, mittlerw. bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Dank der hier bestens verteilten Service & Tuning-Tips sowie dem entsprechenden Pinbike-Vid. hab ich mich nun auch mal an nen Service gemacht.

Soweit so gut. Alles zerlegt / gereinigt etc.  Bei der Gelegenheit sollte auch gleich der FW auf 170mm passend z Hinterbau reduziert werden. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass der Teller bzw Splint für die Federwegsbegrenzung in mittlerer (160mm Pos.) fixiert ist.
Trotzdem waren 180mm vorhanden.  WTF!??  Aufgrund von Bildvergleichen u. den Videos würde ich fehlende Hardware ausschliessen.

Hab jetzt probehalber den Splint nach oben versetzt. *Surprise, Surprise!* ergibt aktuell ca.198mm. Womit zu rechnen war.
Das soll auch nich so bleiben. Der Spacer (Baumrktversion: PVC Rohr+Schlauch) wird nachgerüstet. Trotzdem würd ich gern nachvollziehen können woran das liegt, bzw ob vllt doch ein Kleinteil o.ä fehlt. Im gesamten Duro Forum konnt ich hierzu nix finden, nur über die 200mm Variante bei der TAD version. Das ist auch schlüssig.

Vielleicht hatt ja einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw kann mir erläutern wie das möglich ist.


----------



## GoldenerGott (2. Juli 2017)

Ich hole nochmal den alten Thread raus, in der Hoffnung, mir kann Jemand eine Kurzzusammenfassung geben.
Ich habe eine SF10 TAD 160, auf 180 mm getravelt. Nach jetzt 6 Jahren sind leider die Buchsen ausgeschlagen. Nachdem ich es gemerkt habe, traue ich mich nicht mehr damit zu fahren.
Suntour hat auf meine Serviceanfrage von letzter Woche leider noch nicht geantwortet. Eine Alternative wäre natürlich eine gebrauchte, bei der die Buchsen noch in Ordnung sind. Was passt alles?
SF11 TAD müsste passen. Auch die RC2? Wäre natürlich elegant, wenn ich bei der Gelegheit die Dämpfungskartusche upgraden könnte auf RC2. Passen die Kartuschen von 160'er Gabeln grundsätzlich in 180'er. Bei der TAD ist das so.
Welche Modelle sind noch kompatibel. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, welche SF-Versionen es noch gibt. Ich weiß nur, daß die SF 16 nicht passt.


----------



## Seader (3. Juli 2017)

moin 
also, das casting ist wohl kein thema, da passt jedes casting von 2010-2015. eine andere dämpfungskartusche sollte ebenfalls ohne probleme verbaubar sein, das gewinde passt und der dämpfer-schaft ist eh einheitlich lang. das, was aber wohl nicht ohne probleme funktioniert, ist das tauschen der luftseite, da die standrohre hier unterschiedlich zu sein scheinen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere). im großen und ganzen kannst du die gabel durchaus 'pimpen wie gewünscht'


----------



## Diddo (3. Juli 2017)

Meine Durolux war eine SF10 und wurde auch von einer RCA auf RC2 umgebaut, hat die Luftfeder aus der SF14 bekommen - also die Kappe mit dem kürzbaren Elastomer. Die Variante mit festem Federweg lässt sich auch schön mit Spacern von Fox traveln: Einfach auf 180mm traveln und nach Bedarf 1 oder 2cm Spacer rein. Bin die Gabel zwischen 140 und 170mm gefahren, schöner Baukasten eben 

@GoldenerGott Frag einfach mal bei GoCycle an wegen einem Service. Der Uwe antwortet recht schnell und kann dir auch sagen welche Ersatzteile kompatibel sind.


----------



## GoldenerGott (3. Juli 2017)

Danke, hier wir schnell geholfen. Mir wurde bereits ein brauchbares Casting angeboten. Das wird billiger als ein Service. Die alte Dämpfungskartusche reicht mir auch. Ist auch nicht wirklich schlechter, als eine Yari.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (3. Juli 2017)

Der Service hat den Vorteil, dass es ein Service ist  Bei mir waren die auch schon einmal seeehr kulant und es gab einen Satz neue Buchsen gratis, musste nur den Service für die Kartusche bezahlen.


----------

